# SCURFA WATCHES



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

You guys know the drill...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm here for the MS20


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

False start thread!!! Abort abort! -- You trying to steal Paul's thunder? All anyone's got to show here is from 2019..... Bandwidth bait. :-x o|

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Here you go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi Paul, I know how you feel about your brand/logo, but if you could please do this:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^It loses the OOMPH! when you do that IMHO..... but it looks good in a plain softer way;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Black bell divers look great, though I also still really like the grey.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

How about this then?











Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^It loses the OOMPH! when you do that IMHO..... but it looks good in a plain softer way;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OK, we split the difference. |> :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Here you go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for kicking off 2020 Paul !!! I know you can add a few more so we don't go too far backwards.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Prefer the current logo the way it is. New Bell Diver 1 looks sharp. 

Is there any plans for the grey colour of the original BD1 in the quartz line up?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Prefer the current logo the way it is. New Bell Diver 1 looks sharp. 

Is there any plans for the grey colour of the original BD1 in the quartz line up?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Owned briefly. Limited run of only 10.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm on strike until I can get my hands on the MS20; I wish it were without the date complication, however.

In the meantime...


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Dale Earnhardt was still around, he'd where this. I'm sold!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm happy with the MS20s date as I have learned that watches that are potential all around daily wearers for me need a date. Though I of course still appreciate some good no date symmetry.

Yellow D1-500 on the wrist tonight.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Love the Gloss dial! I'm in. 2020!!! Lookin' good!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The black dialed Bell Diver looks great, Paul.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really good Paul! Job well done.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Black bell divers look great, though I also still really like the grey.


Ditto. The black looks great, but there's just something about that grey dial and the way it works with the red...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just my opinion, black dial Bell Diver 1 seems nicer, based on pics.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice one bro snag, i like the grey one with the 43mm case.

Wish they did a yellow 43 with a black bezel, would be a winner.

Do they do custom orders?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice one bro snag, i like the grey one with the 43mm case.

Wish they did a yellow 43 with a black bezel, would be a winner.

Do they do custom orders?


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

This one looks very very nice ! |>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto. The black looks great, but there's just something about that grey dial and the way it works with the red...
> 
> View attachment 14805225
> 
> ...


The black is very nice but the grey feels more unique. I usually go for black, because I am boring and it is usually more versatile but...

If I had a bit bigger wrists I would go for the grey


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Prefer the current logo the way it is. New Bell Diver 1 looks sharp.
> 
> Is there any plans for the grey colour of the original BD1 in the quartz line up?


I have a sample already made, the grey works well in the smaller case, probably be one for 2021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@scurfa:

Paul, any updates when the bracelet for the D1-500 is expected to be back in stock?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

volgofmr said:


> This one looks very very nice ! |>
> View attachment 14805481


Any idea on the lug to lug dimension?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Nice one bro snag, i like the grey one with the 43mm case.
> 
> Wish they did a yellow 43 with a black bezel, would be a winner.
> 
> Do they do custom orders?


I think not, but the only way to be 100% is to ask the man Scurfa himself.

What say you Paul? I'll bet you're busy enough with normal business & the full time job to want to add custom jobs to the mix, but never say never...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

R1P said:


> Any idea on the lug to lug dimension?


51mm

https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/bell-diver-1-stainless-steel-auto-new-for-2020/


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> 51mm
> 
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/bell-diver-1-stainless-steel-auto-new-for-2020/


Thanks much for that. I'm so accustomed to LtoL not being usually listed that I didn't check the specs on the website. But Paul being the pro guy he is, did provide the full run down...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Is it time to get a new Scurfa yet?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I think not, but the only way to be 100% is to ask the man Scurfa himself.
> 
> What say you Paul? I'll bet you're busy enough with normal business & the full time job to want to add custom jobs to the mix, but never say never...


Sorry but no custom jobs, bell diver 1 black going live at 7pm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Here you go


I like these so much. But 43mm is a bit big for my wrist, so I'll stick with the smaller ones.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> I have a sample already made, the grey works well in the smaller case, probably be one for 2021
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, love what you are putting out, your watches are top notch.

Are you thinking a 40mm version of the auto, or would you do it in the quartz with ceramic lumed bezel?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> bell diver 1 black going live at 7pm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....and will you have the bracelet for the watch? Also. will the bracelet for the gloss black D1 500 be available?

Thank you Paul!!


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 26, 2017)

Any chance the upcoming Orange dial and titanium versions will come together in one watch?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I also dig the one with gray dial. Looks really nice! 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Cheers mate, love what you are putting out, your watches are top notch.
> 
> *Are you thinking a 40mm version of the auto*, or would you do it in the quartz with ceramic lumed bezel?


This would be the only dive watch I would need. Until I could afford a sub, of course.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I like and prefer my grey Bell Diver. The grey is what make it stand apart from the rest of the herd. Black is kind of like just a larger D1...... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Loving the black with red accents...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, the new Bell Divers are available for purchase, but no bracelet option currently. This is very disappointing. I realize Paul has always had the rubber straps available and evidently this business model seems to suit most buyers, and I can accept it with the D500's, but the premium model should have the bracelet and rubber as a kit ready to go. I'd rather receive the full package than buy it peice meal at added expense. 

Hopefully the bracelets get in before the watches sell out

EDIT: Paul tells me the bracelets ARE available. Technical glitch with the drop-down menu on the ordering page.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well, the new Bell Divers are available for purchase, but no bracelet option currently. This is very disappointing. I realize Paul has always had the rubber straps available and evidently this business model seems to suit most buyers, and I can accept it with the D500's, but the premium model should have the bracelet and rubber as a kit ready to go. I'd rather receive the full package than buy it peice meal at added expense.
> 
> Hopefully the bracelets get in before the watches sell out
> 
> EDIT: Paul tells me the bracelets ARE available. Technical glitch with the drop-down menu on the ordering page.


Sorry it's now sorted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I had a Scurfa and sold it along with the bracelet to a forum member here. Really enjoyed the watch and will probably pick one up again. Main thing is I like Blue Divers and it didnt have a date. Call me picky in my old age but I gotta have a date these days.

I'll pick another one up eventually and probably get something more colorful. The yellow or the orange.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Sorry it's now sorted


Any news regarding the D1 bracelet?



oldfatherthames said:


> @scurfa:
> 
> Paul, any updates when the bracelet for the D1-500 is expected to be back in stock?
> 
> ...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Any news regarding the D1 bracelet?


Yes we have some stainless steel ones going on the site next week, they are proving difficult to order in small numbers (500 a time)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Yes we have some stainless steel ones going on the site next week, they are proving difficult to order in small numbers (500 a time)


Super, thank you! b-)|>

In December Alison said you would be waiting on them but had no concrete date to share. Wanted the combination, but the yellow D1 was just too charming as if I could have been patient.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Looking forward to getting hold of the bracelet 









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just purchased the black BD1 PVD with the bracelet. I have a grey BD1 and the bracelet transformed it. I love the grey BD1 because grey dials are rare and wasn't looking to replace it so I got the PVD version. The yellow D1 catches my eye. M.S.20 might be in my future.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The only survivor from my many 2019 Scurfa purchases.

Looking forward to the orange later this year.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't own a Scurfa watch anymore but I'm sure I will again in the future. Some of these new models are really nice. For me, the 40mm size for divers is too small so the Bell Diver may be next for me from Paul.

Let me just say how great Paul is to deal with. I had an issue with a watch I had purchased from him and it ended up being taken back as warranty return and a refund. He apologized and was surprised and aggravated that the product had developed a fault (all watches are tested for a while before being sold) and instantly returned the money without a moment's hesitation. He's just a good guy running a solid business (let's not forget his wife as well) and this is why they deserve all the success in the world.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

First watch of 2020 and first Scurfa (might not be my last). Fully agree with positive feedback about Paul and Alison - had super quick response to a question before ordering. Now this has arrived I am very impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 968man (Jan 23, 2020)

Just ordered my first Scurfa..the silver scurfa &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Leave the man's logo alone! This ain't a Cward thread.

Will the sat diver appear in 2020?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ordered!!! w/ Bracelet... Psyched!!!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I’ve run out of room for another purchase.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^^. :-d. :-! You certainly have! I've got the same set-up. 10 Watch Box, and of course that means you can have 11 watches. Currently I'm not at capacity, which is great for me ;-)

But that's just your Scurfa Box, right


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ordered!!! w/ Bracelet... Psyched!!!


Right on

Great value in those. I will enjoy vicariously with my small wrists. 

Looking forward to what you think!

Enjoy the wait and arrival.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Are bracelets available for the D1s? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Superbri22 said:


> Are bracelets available for the D1s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back up 3 pages and read LOL


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


This year i need to have the MS20. I cannot miss out again!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Droyal said:


> I've run out of room for another purchase.


I concur, got another 10 slot box for Xmas. Great collection you got there !


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bracelets for the Diver One on the site tomorrow, please be quick


----------



## shudaizi (Jan 17, 2020)

I've been hitting <refresh> every hour or two (when I'm awake at least) for the last couple of days.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Will there be a bracelet for the ms20? 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

whoa said:


> Will there be a bracelet for the ms20?
> 
> - whoa... Just whoa! -


The steel should fit it. I dunno how different the color of steel and titanium are though... now that I think of it, I've never held a titanium watch!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

smkader said:


> The steel should fit it. I dunno how different the color of steel and titanium are though... now that I think of it, I've never held a titanium watch!


From what I know from different watches.. They won't match look wise.. And then the whole point of a titanium light head, vs a "heavy" steel bracelet.. Don't mix well imo  I'm just more of a bracelet guy tbh!

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

Just a little request, Paul. PLEASE make a Diver One with an automatic movement in 2020. Use the 40mm case, same crystal, same everything, just with an automatic movement. And it doesn't need to be a fancy movement, either - pick an inexpensive workhorse from Miyota, Seiko, etc. Heck, knock it down to 300m or 200m WR if you need to.

I had a blue D1-500 with the yellow hands, and LOVED the way it looked and wore. All except for the quartz movement.

I think the 40mm Diver One with a mechanical movement could be the PERFECT affordable dive watch. I'm pretty sure you would have no trouble selling them—I'd certainly buy one. 

Just some wishful thinking for the year ahead!


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

* sorry - duplicate post! *


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Paul; around what time should we expect availability?



scurfa said:


> Bracelets for the Diver One on the site tomorrow, please be quick


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

AC_Rider said:


> Just a little request, Paul. PLEASE make a Diver One with an automatic movement in 2020. Use the 40mm case, same crystal, same everything, just with an automatic movement. And it doesn't need to be a fancy movement, either - pick an inexpensive workhorse from Miyota, Seiko, etc. Heck, knock it down to 300m or 200m WR if you need to.
> 
> I had a blue D1-500 with the yellow hands, and LOVED the way it looked and wore. All except for the quartz movement.
> 
> ...


I have to agree - I've tried to justify buying the D1 many many times, but I cant get over the tick. I love everything about it, but that darn quartz movement. I even thought about buying one and trying to mod it. Sorry Paul - I know you have your reasons for not doing it but I would defo buy one if you did!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ I think the whole point of the D! and the Scurfa plan was to provide a really nice Quartz diver at an affordable price. Adding an array of unique dial / hand sets. I certainly wouldn't change that. It's a working business model tat's is enough already. Paul already explained the additional hassles of service autos. 

Let it go....


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My black stainless Bell Diver 1 on bracelet is on order. I'm looking forward to having that beautiful black dial model join my gray dial BD1!

Another winner from Scurfa!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^Ha ha -Me Too Gaopa, me too


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

The ‘refresh’ icon on the browser is all but faded away waiting for the bracelets.

Paul throw us a bone at least...hahahaha


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

R1P said:


> The 'refresh' icon on the browser is all but faded away waiting for the bracelets.
> 
> Paul throw us a bone at least...hahahaha


1900 GMT


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Went live about 15 minutes ago and crashed the site for 5 minutes lol. Was able to get a bracelet and blue ND713 today!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Bracelets are available...

Ordered mine.

Thanks Paul and all of the Scurfa team; now the wait for the MS20 starts!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## hot66 (Sep 4, 2018)

Loving the new Black face bell diver 8)


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I just picked up a D1 bracelet too and my gloss black is due to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## hot66 (Sep 4, 2018)

I bought the bracelet too but at the moment loving it on the rubber, gives a nice contrast to the steel body


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

It appears there are only 15 bracelets left...

How I come to this conclusion? Before I was able to load 19 on the cart, but not now.

They’re going fast!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> I just picked up a D1 bracelet too and my gloss black is due to arrive tomorrow!


That's going to be a great combo. Nice work.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of the gloss black.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Sometimes I feel ....

... aah, this hobby! Been wanting the bracelet right from the start, but knew I'd had to wait. And then this:



scurfa said:


> Yes we have some stainless steel ones going on the site next week, they are proving difficult to order in small numbers (500 a time)





scurfa said:


> Bracelets for the Diver One on the site tomorrow, ...





scurfa said:


> ... please be quick


So I got up early in the morning with of course no idea how the Scurfields spend their day and when the thing will go online and so I refreshed the status every quarter of an hour. The whole day. Late afternoon a customer dropped by in search of time-intensive consultation, but it was obvious to me he just wanted my pro advice to buy somewhere else then and I cursed heavily but secretly in my mind that I may miss the chance because of this guy.

Then, 7 PM, it happened and the server went crazy, every step loaded like forever and there was a time-out in between. And I wanted some additional spring bars but while waiting again for the site to update my card, I almost thought I should better forget about them, before probably the bracelet could be gone. I once had a watch in my shopping basket which was sold before I could complete the purchase because there had been no reservation period for the shopping card. So I was burned before. 
Okay, but not this time ... '_continue with payment_' and I hastily filled in my personal information and finally got lucky. What a drama and what fun it was to see the morning after there still some bracelets left. 

Yeah, this hobby ... sometimes I just feel like I'm that 14 year old boy again, who camped in front of the ticket store to get one of these. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

iuam said:


> Will the sat diver appear in 2020?


I just got the PVD black BD1 and Paul knocked it out of the park. I was originally looking at the black MM300 coming up, but at $3k+ (honestly didn't check the price) the BD1 seemed to fit the black diver slot very well - nearly the same color scheme. The applied indices are very nice and I love the bevel on the hands (can't really see it in most (any?) pictures - but it plays well with good lighting, especially outdoors.

I'd love to see the updated Sat Diver at this point. The BD1 was a significant upgrade over the D1, but a very different kind of watch. I'm trying to have fewer automatics for their grab-and-go nature as well as the accuracy/maintenance.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

My black BD1 PVD should be here on Friday. Really looking forward to it and being able to compare it to my grey BD1.

I like the quartz Diver One. I like the Scurfa Watches logo. I like the fonts used on the dial. Now I'm trying to decide if I should get a yellow D1 or wait until an orange comes out. And if I get a yellow now, do I get the stainless or PVD? 


What I'd like to see next from Scurfa is:

- automatic with or without date (Miyota 9015 or 9039, respectively) 
- Titanium case and bracelet
- Matte black dial
- painted indices shaped like Bell Diver 1
- red sub-indices
- fully indexed aluminum or fully-lumed and indexed ceramic bezel
- polished hands shaped like the Bell Diver 1
- red pointer second hand
- same crystal as Bell Diver 1
- Heliox valve
- 500m rating
- Grade A Superluminova
- maybe a different case or without the polished edges 
- a different bracelet design but that probably means a couple of years of design and manufacture
- it should be called something other than Bell Diver 1


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW, josiahg52, you are not asking for much in a new model! LOL 

Seriously, several of the things you listed would be nice, but some would drive up the cost... for example, titanium. While I have and enjoy wearing my titanium watches, they are a lot more expensive to make. Perhaps Paul will think about some of your other suggestions.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking forward to the rest of the new 2020 offerings...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

josiahg52 said:


> My black BD1 PVD should be here on Friday. Really looking forward to it and being able to compare it to my grey BD1.
> 
> I like the quartz Diver One. I like the Scurfa Watches logo. I like the fonts used on the dial. Now I'm trying to decide if I should get a yellow D1 or wait until an orange comes out. And if I get a yellow now, do I get the stainless or PVD?
> 
> ...





gaopa said:


> WOW, josiahg52, you are not asking for much in a new model! LOL
> 
> Seriously, several of the things you listed would be nice, but some would drive up the cost... for example, titanium. While I have and enjoy wearing my titanium watches, they are a lot more expensive to make. Perhaps Paul will think about some of your other suggestions.


Yeh, I thought that laundry list was nuts, and assumed it was tongue-in-cheek, as he pre-empted that with the the things he likes that recent contributors wants to change. Half the list is already a Scurfa mainstay.

This bit about titanium... The upcoming annual LE MS20 for summer release is spec'ed with a T2 Titanium case. I'm a bit miffed on this, although many seem to be excited for that, but I don't understand why on such a medium weight / size watch? I like titanium to reduce weight, and admiringly it is a nice finish and less of an allergen for some. But I don't see the point especially if there wouldn't be a Ti bracelet to accompany the watch? With a limited run of 100 watches and the difficulties in acquiring bracelets in SS in anything less than 500, I'll assume a titanium bracelet will not be offered, unless of course future D1-500 watches will be produced in Titanium.

Anyway -- food for thought.

And as continue to say. Let Paul make his watches as he sees fit. He listens to his customers but he does have a svelte game plan, and that's a winner!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

gaopa said:


> WOW, josiahg52, you are not asking for much in a new model! LOL
> 
> Seriously, several of the things you listed would be nice, but some would drive up the cost... for example, titanium. While I have and enjoy wearing my titanium watches, they are a lot more expensive to make. Perhaps Paul will think about some of your other suggestions.


Yeah, at the manufacturing level Paul operates at, titanium is not really viable. It's not cheap and machining it is expensive. I've bothered Paul with my thoughts more than I should. Excited to see what comes out.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Paul, you rock. I love my one and only silver dialed beauty. Just asking, do you think a GMT is in line down the road? Unfortunately, I just returned from Ecuador visiting family and missed out on your limited edition. Nonetheless, keep up the awesomeness. 

I know I have already asked, but an ETA with the GMT would be great.... Just saying.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Gloss black D1 came in today and it's awesome! The polished bevel on the lugs make them appear a smidgen narrower so the watch as a whole looks a bit more sleek.

I mainly bought this watch in hopes it would be a strap monster and it does not disappoint, looks the business on every kind of strap I own 

Can't wait till the MS20 (fingers crossed I get one)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> Gloss black D1 came in today and it's awesome! The polished bevel on the lugs make them appear a smidgen narrower so the watch as a whole looks a bit more sleek.
> 
> I mainly bought this watch in hopes it would be a strap monster and it does not disappoint, looks the business on every kind of strap I own
> 
> ...


 Nice!



Hard to say what I would prefer between that glossy model and the super matte MS20.

I would love it if the MS20 had a bead blasted finish on the Ti.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Papichulo said:


> Unfortunately, I just returned from Ecuador visiting family and missed out on your limited edition.


I guess you are referring to the M.S.20. That is scheduled for June.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

This week at the beach I am wearing my beautiful blue Diver One. We will go home on Sunday and Paul's outstanding customer service has arranged for my new Bell Diver 1 ( black/stainless/bracelet ) to be delivered next Monday! I'm eager to hold that new black beauty alongside my much enjoyed gray Bell Diver 1. I will share some photos next Monday.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bell Diver 1 bracelets back on the site for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

My black BD1 PVD on a bracelet arrives tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> I guess you are referring to the M.S.20. That is scheduled for June.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


if this is the case I am happy will pull the trigger!!!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on the gloss black D1. Ordered a bracelet, just to make sure i have one, won't be the last D1 i'll buy.

Paul and Alison, thanks again!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, DHL did it again. They can be quite frustrating to do business with. Like FedEx. Despite moving quickly and arriving in Boston, MA, USA early Wednesday, 29 January morning and the status being updated to "Scheduled for delivery as agreed", sometime between 0426 and 1207 EST today, the estimated delivery date was changed from today, 31 Jan by end of day to Monday, 3 February by end of day. So it looks like I won't get my BD1 today after all.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Sorry to hear. Hang in there. I'm not gonna hit the "like" button, coz I don't like it. Darn them....


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I too am sorry to hear that your delivery has been delayed, josiahg52. Like Riddem Driven, I'm not going to hit the like button because I don't like the delay. Hang in there, Scurfa brother!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got lucky with a 7" wrist, perfect fit with the ratchet closed.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Chris, my blue Diver One on the OEM bracelet is a favorite in my collection. I hope you enjoy yours for years to come!


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> Got lucky with a 7" wrist, perfect fit with the ratchet closed.


Great pictures! This is the exact same combo that I ordered. I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Thinking way ahead here but does Scurfa provide spare parts that are usually replaced during routine service, gaskets, crown... ?


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

How about an engraved bezel? Yes-No?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

gaopa said:


> Chris, my blue Diver One on the OEM bracelet is a favorite in my collection. I hope you enjoy yours for years to come!


Thanks and hope the same for you!

This is my 4th Scurfa (BD1, D1-500 Green Meanie, D1-500 PVD) and so far I think it's a keeper. The bracelet is a big factor. My only complaint so far is the clasp takes a bit of gusto for the triggers to lock, but at least it doesn't rattle lol.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

https://www.scurfawatches.com/


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow! Love the Gloss dial! I'm in. 2020!!! Lookin' good!


Quartz movement would be awesome in this case...


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I used to own a Scurfa and loved it. Moved it on to get a newer colorway I liked even more but got distracted and never replaced it. 

I'm in an odd place now. I want my collection to get smaller. I also like my current quartz watches and don't want to get any more, so I'm kinda paralyzed on that. However, if I lost every watch in my possession and could only buy 3, one would surely be a Scurfa. I need to get my act together and get back on board. I've owned just two watches in all of my collecting where the watch was so good, I spent a decent portion of time with just incredulous at how good the watch is. This was one of them. 

Green meanie, the blue w/yellow hands, or the blue no-date Diver Ones would all suit me great.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

hot66 said:


> Loving the new Black face bell diver 8)


Looks great! I have the D1 and really fancy one of these. The same old questions...do I need it, can I afford it, can you find it cheaper elsewhere? All "no" but I'm still tempted, arghhhh! Are the lugs rounded? I have 61/4" wrists the Certina DS Action P80 43mm is fine on me so I'm hoping this will work? It looks similar to an Aquis in your pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

phcollard said:


> Thinking way ahead here but does Scurfa provide spare parts that are usually replaced during routine service, gaskets, crown... ?


I have spares for almost all models that have been produced, spares are low for some of the earlier models but I have learned to order more spares than are required for the current line up, we don't sell spares for modding but keep them for customers who have accidentally damaged watches or for battery changes/services.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

scurfa said:


> I have spares for almost all models that have been produced, spares are low for some of the earlier models but I have learned to order more spares than are required for the current line up, we don't sell spares for modding but keep them for customers who have accidentally damaged watches or for battery changes/services.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Paul, that's good to know!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Any chance of the matte black dial Diver One (ND713) making a comeback?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes!! It's here. I love it, couldn't be happier with this one.

Thankyou very much Paul!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

It arrived early this morning! Including a picture of the original also.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

A nice Bell Diver 1 pair, josiahg52! Congratulations!

I hope you will post on the new thread I started a few minutes ago on the 2020 Bell Diver 1. If you will, share both your black and gray models. I will add photos of both of mine later. Cheers!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a ND713 glossy black with C3 grade A lume ...

Well, you can't fault me for wishing, right? Have a great day guys. ;-)


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I finally bit the bullet on one of these. I've been eyeballing them for the better part of a year and just picked up a yellow D1 and bracelet. This will be the first quartz I've had in my collection in a very long time and I can't wait to get my hands on it. Go DHL!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

jp.vegas said:


> Well I finally bit the bullet on one of these. I've been eyeballing them for the better part of a year and just picked up a yellow D1 and bracelet. This will be the first quartz I've had in my collection in a very long time and I can't wait to get my hands on it. Go DHL!


I'm thinking of getting the same. Or waiting for an orange. It's a fine quartz and you will love it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yeh, I thought that laundry list was nuts, and assumed it was tongue-in-cheek, as he pre-empted that with the the things he likes that recent contributors wants to change. Half the list is already a Scurfa mainstay.
> 
> This bit about titanium... The upcoming annual LE MS20 for summer release is spec'ed with a T2 Titanium case. I'm a bit miffed on this, although many seem to be excited for that, but I don't understand why on such a medium weight / size watch? I like titanium to reduce weight, and admiringly it is a nice finish and less of an allergen for some. But I don't see the point especially if there wouldn't be a Ti bracelet to accompany the watch? With a limited run of 100 watches and the difficulties in acquiring bracelets in SS in anything less than 500, I'll assume a titanium bracelet will not be offered, unless of course future D1-500 watches will be produced in Titanium.
> 
> ...


I have been asleep at the wheel and just realized that the MS20 would be Titanium. That has me very interested. I agree that weight reduction won't be a big change for the D1-500 BUT for me the feel of Ti on the wrist is very different, especailly if it gets a Ti caseback too. The thermal properties of Ti make it cooler in summer and warmer in winter. I do wish there was a bracelet to go with it. Is there any other Ti quartz diver option on the market.

That being said the gloss black with silver hands has my attention too!


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the same. Or waiting for an orange. It's a fine quartz and you will love it.


Very much looking forward to it as a grab and go, rough and tumble tool watch that's ready whenever. Perfect for just about anything, even casual Friday at the office.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the same. Or waiting for an orange. It's a fine quartz and you will love it.


Orange dial is in the works if i'm correct. Would love to have one also. But still... I might get that MS20 to. Love the full indexed bezel and the overall looks.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Gloss Black D1-500 on the current bracelet. I think, it isn't a bad match at all! At least until the special bracelet for the gloss black will be released by Paul & Alison









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> At least until the special bracelet for the gloss black will be released by Paul & Alison


Is this planned? And what will be different, do you know?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Is this planned? And what will be different, do you know?
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I thought i might have read in the forums, that there will be a similar bracelet as the one for the Bell Diver 1. But i'm not sure.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> I thought i might have read in the forums, that there will be a similar bracelet as the one for the Bell Diver 1. But i'm not sure.


Thank you! Would really love to learn concrete about it, if it's really planned. If the difference to the regular D1-500 bracelet would be 'only' polished middle parts, I would definitely prefer the all brushed version with the D1-Glossy.

@scurfa: Paul, please, any word on this from your side?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I just noticed that the Diver One bracelets are brushed overall and the Bell Diver 1 bracelet has some polished center sections.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Paul will confirm I’m sure, but a bracelet with polished bits is being made for gloss dial watches. Arrival time anywhere from June on pending.....


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> @scurfa: Paul, please, any word on this from your side?


--> And here's Paul's info:

_"Yes we have one planned for the gloss black model but it won't be here until the middle of the year, it will have polished and brushed links like the bell diver bracelet... "_

I asked him via email in addition as I wanted to order a bracelet with the Glossy before they go out of stock again and I'm fine as I'm not a fan of polished elements on bracelets. My old Sub has polished sides - like the Glossy has -, and it's Oyster is all brushed (apart from the sides of the clasp) and that's simply perfect for me.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> --> And here's Paul's info:
> 
> _"Yes we have one planned for the gloss black model but it won't be here until the middle of the year, it will have polished and brushed links like the bell diver bracelet... "_
> 
> ...


It does look fine on it. Top of the lugs are brushed, which fit very nicely with the bracelet.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> It does look fine on it. Top of the lugs are brushed, which fit very nicely with the bracelet.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


I like the brushed bracelet with the gloss black as well. Helps keep balance between the dress and tool elements of the watch.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> I like the brushed bracelet with the gloss black as well. Helps keep balance between the dress and tool elements of the watch.


I can respect that viewpoint, but after receiving the gloss black with the polished accents on case and dial contents, it does indeed separate itself from the rest of the D1 500 matte case models, of which I have sold all that I have owned. The impact the gloss black has on me is striking comparatively as the finishes so elevate the watch to a higher level for me. This is just for me of course. Therefore I think Paul has purposefully created a bracelet to suit, to compliment this model and I'm sure future gloss dial / polished models.

I too have succumbed to the current bracelet merely out of frustration that bracelets are so hit & miss in the design / acquisition sequence. It is what it is. So now I've thrown money at a bracelet just to have that option on my D-500, when the actual bracelet made for it is months away, and that will be an additional purchase.

That said, I know Paul has struggled with the bracelet process in all aspects (design hurdles, minimum order restraints , & now factory closures due to health hazard)

It's funny, when one bonds with the maker or one develops a brand loyalty, how forgiving one will be. I get it now, when loyalists are so defensive of brand X. Those are the customers one wants, that's for certain.

NOTE: I am hearing of more delays across the board for micro-brands originating in China, so prepare to be patient if you're awaiting goods from any company in that part of the world.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

True true.

I absolutely respect those that desire some polished pop on their bracelet for the gloss black too.

I think both work well depending on personal preference.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

boatswain said:


> True true.
> 
> I absolutely respect those that desire some polished pop on their bracelet for the gloss black too.
> 
> I think both work well depending on personal preference.


I think the brushed upper surface of the Glossy's lugs builds a strong bridge to the all-brushed bracelet. From what I've seen in pictures and from what I anticipate I'm in fact so confident about this, that I have directly ordered the bracelet for the Glossy too.

No question, the partly polished bracelet of the Bell Diver will analogously be a great match for the Glossy, but I'd say it's not as essential for the D1-Glossy. The Bell Diver with it's polished framed indices (opposed to the pure lume indices of the D1) and it's chic ceramic bezel insert (aluminium on the D1) profits much more from a bracelet with _"polished pop"_. And there's the character of the design, the BD has a glamour boy beauty touch, regardless of the bigger case it's a finer (distinguished) design while the D1 - glossy or not - is more down to earth.

My Glossy is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, I'll report back. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I did not know that the gloss black Diver One had polished accents on the case. I can see how a bracelet similar to the Bell Diver 1 would be suitable.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The D1 500 Glossy has polished hands, case and shiny bezel unlike the overall matte appearance of the mainstay D1, so you will see when yours arrives. The Glossy black D1 is very hard to photograph to convey the overall look, while the brushed top lugs alone do not show the whole picture.... mating it with the current bracelet is a temporary means to tide one over out of desire for such, at least for me. The bracelet Paul is making for the watch I'm sure is meant to complete the look, otherwise, why bother -- The gloss black D1 is practically another line in the D1 500 family just by adding gloss and polish LOL


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I never looked at the gloss black that closely. Just looked at it on the website and it's a very sharp looking watch. Very interesting. Maybe three more are in my future?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Just letting everyone know the website will be off sometime today as it’s being moved to a faster server, it will be probably be off a day and emails will also be delayed, sorry for the hassle, speak soon paul


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

So ... the Glossy has arrived and I can't keep it - it's too beautiful! ;-)

Just kiddin', I'm simply still in a shock:











Riddim Driven said:


> The D1 500 Glossy has polished hands, case and shiny bezel unlike the overall matte appearance of the mainstay D1, so you will see when yours arrives. The Glossy black D1 is very hard to photograph to convey the overall look, while the brushed top lugs alone do not show the whole picture....
> The gloss black D1 is practically another line in the D1 500 family just by adding gloss and polish LOL


You were right, I wasn't prepared for so much gloss. :-!



Riddim Driven said:


> .... mating it with the current bracelet is a temporary means to tide one over out of desire for such, at least for me. The bracelet Paul is making for the watch I'm sure is meant to complete the look, otherwise, why bother --


I'll give my thoughts about that with a picture a bit later. Have to recover a bit first.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

oldfatherthames said:


> So ... the Glossy has arrived and I can't keep it - it's too beautiful! ;-)
> 
> Just kiddin', I'm simply still in a shock:
> 
> ...


Hooray! Big Congrats! I felt the same upon receipt. I was bowled over by this one. I enjoy the look immensely! I'm wearing mine as I type. I'm looking forward to photos with the current bracelet, but I know I won't be settled until the proper complimentary accessory arrives ;-)


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> So ... the Glossy has arrived and I can't keep it - it's too beautiful! ;-)
> 
> Just kiddin', I'm simply still in a shock:
> 
> ...


Congrats! Great looking watch!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Congrats! Great looking watch!





Riddim Driven said:


> Hooray! Big Congrats! I felt the same upon receipt. I was bowled over by this one. I enjoy the look immensely! I'm wearing mine as I type. I'm looking forward to photos with the current bracelet, but I know I won't be settled until the proper complimentary accessory arrives ;-)


Thank you, fellows! b-)|>

Okay, the bracelet! A photo first:









When the Glossy came, I did the pic with the rubber I had shown before and then directly mounted the bracelet and I wanted to show the contrast polished side and crown versus the bracelet. But now that I have it on my wrist for some hours I realize that I should have done a top-view-glossy-face shot also to provide a more complete idea of the look.

Does the all-brushed one work with the Glossy? It's a 'Yes' for me. Had I seen this combi in a catalogue I would have perceived it as a match. Case and bracelet do not contradict each other, there's nothing wrong and it's not a compromise.

However, realizing now in the flesh how gloriously glossy the Glossy is, I concede that the regular black D1-500 is more homogenous with that bracelet and I get now where you were coming from with your opinion. The Glossy has a stronger prominence than the bracelet, with the Bell Diver bracelet style it surely is more 'one'.

But: The Diver One Glossy Black with a partly polished bracelet wouldn't have happened for me and never will. I don't want that extra-pop and so I'm totally fine here.

BUT .. the funny thing is my favourite will be probably the rubber though that wasn't the plan. That simple and straigth blackness amplifies this shining beauty so strongly while grounding the whole appearance at the same time. It's stellar and when I opened the box and saw this default package my instant impulse was: "Yeah, wow! Forget the bracelet. That's it!" ;-)
I will have to see how I feel with more time passing and I want a bracelet under layers of long sleeves in the colder seasons anyway, but I guess as soon as spring arrives, the Glossy will meet the rubber until winter says hello again.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Great photo, and I appreciate that angle most. I'm the opposite. Your photo is very telling for me and presents the differences in finish between the 2 styles of D-500 watches. I want the polished link bracelet even more now :-!

So happy for you and your enjoyment of the Glossy Black! 

Cheers Sir,

RD


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I would also prefer the brushed bracelet but am excited to see what the new bracelet offers.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

My brushed bracelet works great for now. Maybe when the partly polished one arrives, i'll order it en see what's better!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw a few references to a Saturation Diver watch. Any further detail on that? 2020? Beyond?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Sized up the bracelet last night (smartly for the first time in a shallow container so as to not loose any pins or collars) and put it on my MS17. I'm a big fan!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

"Who doesn't want to wear the bracelet..?:-d."


----------



## popatha (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the dial with the patina markers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

today, i am wearing the Scurfa D1-500 silver on bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My first scurfa of 2020 was the new balck dial Bell Diver1. I loved my grey one but surprisingly prefer the new black dial with red accents. It's on rubber for now. I'll try the bracelet next week


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

..... where have you been hiding? At least you can still order Scurfa goods from your bunker. The silver D-500 looks fantastic on the bracelet. I'm still waiting for the Black Gloss Bell 1 to arrive. Any day now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> The D1 500 Glossy has polished hands, case and shiny bezel unlike the overall matte appearance of the mainstay D1, so you will see when yours arrives. The Glossy black D1 is very hard to photograph to convey the overall look, while the brushed top lugs alone do not show the whole picture.... mating it with the current bracelet is a temporary means to tide one over out of desire for such, at least for me. The bracelet Paul is making for the watch I'm sure is meant to complete the look, otherwise, why bother -- The gloss black D1 is practically another line in the D1 500 family just by adding gloss and polish LOL


So the only brushed part is the top of the case?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> So the only brushed part is the top of the case?


Aye Aye Captain - This is true. Top of the lugs actually. The watch is elegant! A bracelet coming for it specifically later in summer all going well. Though folks are making do with the current bracelet and liking it, but myself can see the matching bracelet being nothing but complimentary


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> ..... where have you been hiding? At least you can still order Scurfa goods from your bunker. The silver D-500 looks fantastic on the bracelet. I'm still waiting for the Black Gloss Bell 1 to arrive. Any day now.


Ah! Been busy with work and quite stressed, I've had less time lately. Today I'm home not feeling well so thought I'd post a few pics. 
I'm not much of a bracelet guy. I like this one, it's well made and comfortable but still prefer the D1 on strap personally. I like to have the steel options though


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Aye Aye Captain - This is true. Top of the lugs actually. The watch is elegant! A bracelet coming for it specifically later in summer all going well. Though folks are making do with the current bracelet and liking it, but myself can see the matching bracelet being nothing but complimentary


I like what I've seen of the glossy D1-500. I think I'll order one though I'm particularly interested in the orange dial and even more so the Ti LE  been asking and waiting for a titanium scurfa. I'm psyched. 
Still i want the gloss but I'd personally not run a full brushed bracelet on it. Just doesn't seem right and would bug me. It needs polished sides and the 2nd and 4th piece of each link polished as well for the right mix and match without being overdone.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ My sentiments exactly. Get better man. Just relax & play with your Barbies.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Philosophical question. An M.S.20 would cost roughly what I could save for between now and release. It would also very likely be the perfect watch, capable of being excellent in every situation I'll find myself in and over engineered for what's demanded of it.

The problem is, a Pelagos was always going to be my endgame watch in ten or fifteen years. A titanium Scurfa would likely be better, as I wouldn't freak out over dings and a loss wouldn't be irreplaceable. Quartz is a bonus to me.

So my question is, are these watches so good that it's worth picking one up and walking away from the acquisition part of the hobby? (And possibly giving away non-sentimental pieces?)

Any (possibly biased given the thread) thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Philosophical question. An M.S.20 would cost roughly what I could save for between now and release. It would also very likely be the perfect watch, capable of being excellent in every situation I'll find myself in and over engineered for what's demanded of it.
> 
> The problem is, a Pelagos was always going to be my endgame watch in ten or fifteen years. A titanium Scurfa would likely be better, as I wouldn't freak out over dings and a loss wouldn't be irreplaceable. Quartz is a bonus to me.
> 
> ...


The D1 500 is a very nice well made quartz watch with great specs, and a committed following. Is it the end all watch? Definitely not! Funny I've seen many many Pelagos watches for sale over the years. Seems one could pick one up anytime. Look at the sales forum. A. handful of Scurfa watches too


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Philosophical question. An M.S.20 would cost roughly what I could save for between now and release. It would also very likely be the perfect watch, capable of being excellent in every situation I'll find myself in and over engineered for what's demanded of it.
> 
> The problem is, a Pelagos was always going to be my endgame watch in ten or fifteen years. A titanium Scurfa would likely be better, as I wouldn't freak out over dings and a loss wouldn't be irreplaceable. Quartz is a bonus to me.
> 
> ...


I tried to replace a grail with a scurfa. I had sold my SMPc and regretted it. Got a Doxa and thought I'll just get the blue scurfa to replace my blue diver I had.

Long story short I sold the Scurfa. Will prolly sell the Doxa. Have the SMPc back and don't see a need to own more watches beyond that and a few other from my small collection.

The scurfa MS2020 is gonna be a nice watch. I'd snag one myself if I wasn't paying for a house soon. Reality is it'll never replace your desire for a pelagos.

Thing is though if I never got into this hobby I'd prolly be content with an mdv106 and think a scurfa was a luxury and too expensive.
Funny how it all changes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Loving the D1 bracelet  what a cracking watch. Thanks to WUS for leading me to this great brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The M.S.20 is going to be a great watch but I'm probably going to hold out for an automatic in titanium and hope that they'll be a bracelet option for it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I could be out to lunch, but was there a red dial/bezel version of the Diver 1 D1-500 within the last year or two? I swear I recalled seeing it on the forum last year. I checked Paul’s site, but I could only see the red rubber strap.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I could be out to lunch, but was there a red dial/bezel version of the Diver 1 D1-500 within the last year or two? I swear I recalled seeing it on the forum last year. I checked Paul's site, but I could only see the red rubber strap.


I've never seen a red dial variant. There was the few he made for his dive team with red hands, but that's all I can think of. Also, I don't see a red rubber strap at all on the site. Am I missing something?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

smkader said:


> I've never seen a red dial variant. There was the few he made for his dive team with red hands, but that's all I can think of. Also, I don't see a red rubber strap at all on the site. Am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 14865463


No I must have been confusing another site with straps as I don't see it either on the Scurfa site. You are correct. Thanks.


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

New to Scurfa watches and this forum. My new Diver One arrived expecting a sandy tropical home with swaying palms and gentle breezes. 😎 Instead it got a Midwest welcome.


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Endurance tested immediately upon arrival!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Scurfa watch owner's family, gcompany1969! Also welcome to WUS as it would appear that you are new here too. Enjoy your new Scurfa for years to come!


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! I've already learned a lot from this "family". My decision to purchase the Diver One was based on the overwhelming number of positive reviews here and especially the comments from those who have far more experience than myself. Thanks again.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

oldfatherthames said:


> So ... the Glossy has arrived and I can't keep it - it's too beautiful! ;-)
> 
> Just kiddin', I'm simply still in a shock:
> 
> ...


Just ordered one, the enthusiasm is contagious.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Philosophical question. An M.S.20 would cost roughly what I could save for between now and release. It would also very likely be the perfect watch, capable of being excellent in every situation I'll find myself in and over engineered for what's demanded of it.
> 
> The problem is, a Pelagos was always going to be my endgame watch in ten or fifteen years. A titanium Scurfa would likely be better, as I wouldn't freak out over dings and a loss wouldn't be irreplaceable. Quartz is a bonus to me.
> 
> ...


It's funny, my first diver 3 years ago was an Omega SMP 300 Blue. This led me to questioning how can a watch cost so much money! It was meant to be my one and only watch... Afterwards however I discovered micro brands and began buying some. This process has enabled me to figure out what's important to me in a watch. The Scurfa D1 is a cracker, the BD1 is also a cracker and for me is my perfect watch based on what I've owned to far. Do I regret buying the SMP? Not at all and as per the point made above I'd most likely be aspiring to one had I not bought it. Would I spend that amount of money on a watch again, probably not!

So my watch journey has involved working backwards. I like Scurfa because of the interesting back story. If someone asks me about the watch it'll make for an interesting talking point, which is perhaps why the brand is growing.

I guess this is a long winded way of saying your end watch might not be the one you originally thought it would be. You'll probably have to buy the Tudor to be sure though, continuing to buy micros may not scratch that itch. With the D1 and BD1 in the bag my watch acquiring journey feels strangely complete (until they release the new caseback design model). You may have to own a Tudor and a few micros for yours to be complete. Who knows?!

Just thought I'd share my journey so far 

Good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

I say get the MS20 when it's released, so you have a cool titanium watch to wear while you wait/save up for the Pelagos.

I have a Pelagos which I really like (it's my daily wear: really comfortable, ridiculous lume, crazy high quality ratcheting ceramic bezel, amazing quick-adjust bracelet). I'm hoping to get an MS20 titanium, (assuming it doesn't sell out before I can snag one). The MS20 would be a great option to wear when doing rough stuff, where I wouldn't want to bash up the Pelagos.












odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Philosophical question. An M.S.20 would cost roughly what I could save for between now and release. It would also very likely be the perfect watch, capable of being excellent in every situation I'll find myself in and over engineered for what's demanded of it.
> 
> The problem is, a Pelagos was always going to be my endgame watch in ten or fifteen years. A titanium Scurfa would likely be better, as I wouldn't freak out over dings and a loss wouldn't be irreplaceable. Quartz is a bonus to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

So, with “new guy” enthusiasm it was decided to get on with it and find out for myself what this watch was capable of. And what better way to test its mettle than a night dive? That’s right, a dive bar and it checked all the boxes:
1. Successfully explored the depths of a woman’s soul.....
2. Assisted in achieving neutral buoyancy quickly and without issue....
3. Safely negotiated decompression at the dive’s end....
And with a tip of the hat to boatswain, this watch is a keeper, gentlemen!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

gcompany1969 said:


> So, with "new guy" enthusiasm it was decided to get on with it and find out for myself what this watch was capable of. And what better way to test its mettle than a night dive? That's right, a dive bar and it checked all the boxes:
> 1. Successfully explored the depths of a woman's soul.....
> 2. Assisted in achieving neutral buoyancy quickly and without issue....
> 3. Safely negotiated decompression at the dive's end....
> And with a tip of the hat to boatswain, this watch is a keeper, gentlemen!


"ISO69" compliant certification perhaps? b-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the yellow a lot. I keep talking about getting one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gcompany1969 said:


> Endurance tested immediately upon arrival!


Wow  I love this one. Congratulations and welcome to the Scurfa family


----------



## Pit Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

D1-500 Gloss Black. Mmmm....glossy.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Pit Boss said:


> D1-500 Gloss Black. Mmmm....glossy.
> 
> View attachment 14876861


What kind of bracelet is that?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Pit Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

It's an original OEM Scurfa Diver One bracelet from way back when. 

Fits very nicely on either the D1-500 or D1-300.....there's a VERY slight difference in height with the end links and the lugs.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Pit Boss said:


> It's an original OEM Scurfa Diver One bracelet from way back when.
> 
> Fits very nicely on either the D1-500 or D1-300.....there's a VERY slight difference in height with the end links and the lugs.


It fits the watch nicely!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Fne pics as usual, boatswain!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this yellow D1-500 and how it looks on canvas. My favorite scurfa so far, of the many I've had.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a great canvas strap, Jeep99dad! If I may ask, what brand please?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> That is a great canvas strap, Jeep99dad! If I may ask, what brand please?


That's a DrunkArtStraps


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a DrunkArtStraps


Thanks, Brice.....


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

josiahg52 said:


> I like the yellow a lot. I keep talking about getting one.


You _should_ be talking about how you just ordered one.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

A great shot, mattcantwin! Love the yellow dial with your strap! May we know where you got the strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> You _should_ be talking about how you just ordered one.


You nailed this shot and combo buddy


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

gaopa said:


> A great shot, mattcantwin! Love the yellow dial with your strap! May we know where you got the strap?


Haveston strap; mine is a double pass (no longer offered).

Not sure if they still carry exact same strap; maybe send a picture if unsure after checking out site.

https://www.haveston.com/2-home

Another shot included.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

What is “new” about the 2020 Bell Diver?

Is it just the gloss black dial availability.....or some other features/specs? :-s

.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Erion929 said:


> What is "new" about the 2020 Bell Diver?
> 
> Is it just the gloss black dial availability.....or some other features/specs? :-s
> 
> .


New colours is all.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Received my Scurfa today. If I'm happy with it I'll wait for matte black dial to be back in stock.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Erion929 said:


> What is "new" about the 2020 Bell Diver?
> 
> Is it just the gloss black dial availability.....or some other features/specs? :-s
> 
> the black dial which completely differentiates it from the first one, the gray dial model.....both are great!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Honestly I think I like the original grey version better. I wish Paul went with white instead of red indexing along the chapter ring on the black dial version. Maybe it’s better in real life, but the red markings look like they get washed out on the black dial in photos. I’d love a smaller 40mm version of the Bell Diver 1 too, like the quartz model. The 43mm is a bit too big for my comfort zone for my small 6.5” wrist.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Erion929 said:


> What is "new" about the 2020 Bell Diver?
> 
> Is it just the gloss black dial availability.....or some other features/specs?
> 
> ...


As stated above, just the gloss black dial.



gaopa said:


> Erion929 said:
> 
> 
> > What is "new" about the 2020 Bell Diver?
> ...


It really is a completely different-feeling watch.



mi6_ said:


> Honestly I think I like the original grey version better. I wish Paul went with white instead of red indexing along the chapter ring on the black dial version. Maybe it's better in real life, but the red markings look like they get washed out on the black dial in photos. I'd love a smaller 40mm version of the Bell Diver 1 too, like the quartz model. The 43mm is a bit too big for my comfort zone for my small 6.5" wrist.


I thought the red markings might be. It's one of the reasons why on my wish list, I mentioned a lighter red or another color to mitigate this. Now, I'm also hoping for a matte black dial so maybe the current shade of red will look different but I'm very happy with how the new gloss black dial in the Bell Diver 1 looks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My favourite is still the grey.
















There really are no bad choices where Scurfa's are concerned though 

I wore the BD1 for the first time in a while a couple of days ago and was reminded how well this wears on the bracelet. For a reasonably substantial watch & bracelet it is extremely comfortable. The colours on the dial and the sheen of the brushed/polished portions of the case & bracelet make this one great looking mufugga!


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

I put the rubber strap back on my BD1 recently. Really like the bracelet but prefer it on the rubber. The bracelet on my D1 is staying. It's good that you can't go wrong either way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

BD1 grey dial was my first Scurfa purchase !


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

CV50 said:


> BD1 grey dial was my first Scurfa purchase !


Mine also! A great first impression!


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bracelet for my Diver One finally arrived!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

gcompany1969 said:


> Bracelet for my Diver One finally arrived!!


Looks like a nice bracelet! With regard to the quality and construction - what do you think of it? Also is the clasp made of a nice solid piece of milled stainless as opposed to some of the cheaper thin 'pressed' stainless steel?

Would you be able to show a picture of the clasp/divers extension undone?

Thanks


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Here you go Eddie. Bracelet clasp closeups. It’s a very solid well made bracelet overall. Best I could do with my iPhone. Hope this helps.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

nice photos, gcompany1969..... the bracelet looks great on your watch.....


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

gcompany1969 said:


> Here you go Eddie. Bracelet clasp closeups. It's a very solid well made bracelet overall. Best I could do with my iPhone. Hope this helps.


Thanks - that's perfect!! Just what I wanted to know. I'm considering buying the watch but wanted to make sure that the matching bracelet was of similar quality to match the actual piece.


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll not be disappointed.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Anybody have or can direct me to some side-by-sides of the automatic Bell vs. the quartz D1? Size specs are one thing, but a direct comparison could be useful.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a crummy photo of one of my BD 1 and one of my D 1 watches together so you can see the difference.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

gaopa said:


> Here is a crummy photo of one of my BD 1 and one of my D 1 watches together so you can see the difference.


Additionally the 3rd pic in this post:

#11 - Thread: SCURFA Bell Diver 1 2020

And probably #81 of this thread we're in.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Anybody have or can direct me to some side-by-sides of the automatic Bell vs. the quartz D1? Size specs are one thing, but a direct comparison could be useful.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Wow big difference there, especially thickness and L2L, to my eye. Thanks all, those are very helpful.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Wow big difference there, especially thickness and L2L, to my eye. Thanks all, those are very helpful.


BD1 deffo bigger, heavier & heftier than the D1, but it wears _very_ comfortable for a big mufugga.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Love the Orange strap. What make is it?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in. Gone but not forgotten😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wusnutt (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow, just came across these Scurfa threads in my search for a dive watch. I think I have found what I was looking for in the D1-500. This watch will be my summer fun, boating, swimming, diving, etc watch. Just a no-nonsense fun watch that I won't be afraid to knock-around. I would prefer no date, but I want a splash of color. I am more of a strap guy, so I will probably stick with the rubber strap. 

So which color do I get? I am initially drawn to the blue dial with yellow hands, the yellow dial, and the black dial with yellow hands. The rumored orange dial sounds interesting as well. Anyone put the blue rubber strap on the yellow dial? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## wusnutt (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow, just came across these Scurfa threads in my search for a dive watch. I think I have found what I was looking for in the D1-500. This watch will be my summer fun, boating, swimming, diving, etc watch. Just a no-nonsense fun watch that I won't be afraid to knock-around. I would prefer no date, but I want a splash of color. I am more of a strap guy, so I will probably stick with the rubber strap. 

So which color do I get? I am initially drawn to the blue dial with yellow hands, the yellow dial, and the black dial with yellow hands. The rumored orange dial sounds interesting as well. Anyone put the blue rubber strap on the yellow dial? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I haven't tried a blue rubber on the Yellow, but i did try a blue perlon as a possible summer option. Not sure if I like it that way, however I love the bracelet and will most likely leave it on that in future.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

njhinde said:


> I haven't tried a blue rubber on the Yellow, but i did try a blue perlon as a possible summer option. Not sure if I like it that way, however I love the bracelet and will most likely leave it on that in future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics!!


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yellow face and bracelet looks amazing!!!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

TankCommander1554 said:


> Yellow face and bracelet looks amazing!!!


Indeed!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa BD1 tonight so thought I'd share a few pics. It's super nice, has a higher end vibe than the grey one. 
Thank


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree with you Brice. The black does look more upscale. I need to get me another Scurfa. I another note, I miss Charlotte, good beer, and cigars at the Tinderbox SP Mall...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Papichulo said:


> I agree with you Brice. The black does look more upscale. I need to get me another Scurfa. I another note, I miss Charlotte, good beer, and cigars at the Tinderbox SP Mall...


My grey one won't see much wrist time now with this one 

The beer scene is really strong here. Awesome and numerous breweries nowadays. SP mall has changed a lot. Not sure when's the last time you were here tho.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

While I agree with Brice that the new black BD1 has a "higher end vibe" than the gray one, I still like the gray one too. They are just two very different looking watches even though they are the same except for color.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> My grey one won't see much wrist time now with this one
> 
> The beer scene is really strong here. Awesome and numerous breweries nowadays. SP mall has changed a lot. Not sure when's the last time you were here tho.


I moved to New Mexico April of 2016. I have only been through catching a connection.


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

Eddix said:


> Thanks - that's perfect!! Just what I wanted to know. I'm considering buying the watch but wanted to make sure that the matching bracelet was of similar quality to match the actual piece.


Re availability of bracelets for the Diver One, I've just had a reply back form Scurfa to say 'We are not expecting the bracelets until later in the year.'

I guess that's the downside of buying into companies that only sell a limited run of products but, none the less, frustrating.

From what I've read on this forum the Scurfa products sell out quickly so as they say, 'you snooze, you loose'!

I would really like a decent bracelet on the watch, should I decide to buy one - can anyone recommend a decent bracelet form another manufacturer?

Thanks


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Eddix asked, "I would really like a decent bracelet on the watch, should I decide to buy one - can anyone recommend a decent bracelet form another manufacturer?"

I have Scurfa OEM bracelets on one of my Diver One watches and on both to my Bell Diver 1 watches and like the OEM bracelet a lot. However, on my yellow Diver One I have an after-market mesh bracelet which I like on that sport looking watch. I got my J. Vander mesh bracelet on Amazon, but just looked and found that they are currently unavailable from the seller where I got mine.


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks gaopa!

I guess that as the scurfa has a lug width of 20mm it shouldn't be too hard to find a suitable one.

Re your bezel insert - is that the same six as one from a Seiko SKX (I think it might have been you that posted on a similar thread elsewhere)?


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks gaopa!

I guess that as the scurfa has a lug width of 20mm it shouldn't be too hard to find a suitable one.

Re your bezel insert - is that the same six as one from a Seiko SKX (I think it might have been you that posted on a similar thread elsewhere)?


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

double post


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Eddix, finding a strap or bracelet for the Scurfa Diver One is not a problem unless you want one which fits up against the watch case. I like mesh and thought one would work well on my watch.

I don't know what you mean about the bezel insert, sorry.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm buying a yellow one. I was waiting to get some bites on my WTB posts looking for a yellow one with a bracelet or even just the bracelet but mesh is an excellent choice with the yellow.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

After seeing pictures and responses from Bell Diver owers decided it was time to act.


Lucked out and was able to purchase on the sales forum here from Riddem Driven; perfect transaction with Adam!


So far, my only regret is my inability to take a picture that shows how great the watch looks in person. 



Thanks for adding this to the line-up, Paul.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Matt! You bought a beautiful watch which I think you will enjoy for years to come.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I finally ordered the yellow. I also ordered a shark proof mesh bracelet from Strapcode. I would prefer a straight, non-tapered bracelet but this one will let me know if I like the style on the watch.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Strap change; one of Micah's (forgot which one, wrote him to ask about it).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats Matt. What are your first impressions


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Matt. What are your first impressions


They're all positive, Brice; great presence without being too large.

The red second hand, lettering and markers give it a pop of color that works well with the polished aspects of the watch.

Love the look, makes me smile.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> They're all positive, Brice; great presence without being too large.
> 
> The red second hand, lettering and markers give it a pop of color that works well with the polished aspects of the watch.
> 
> Love the look, makes me smile.


Couldn't agree more. Love this model. The red works so well and like the polished areas play with the light.


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

I appreciate that this is a thread about 2020 watches but hopefully you Scurfa fans will know the answer to this one -

I have been offered a second hand blue Diver One ND513RD

It's the one with vintage lume which I rather like.

https://www.scurfawatches.com/tc-content/uploads/2019/04/diver-one-nd513-blue-300m-01.jpg

Can anyone tell me if this model was fitted with a sapphire crystal as the listing on Scurfa web site doesn't mention what the crystal is made of in the specification list?

Thanks


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Yes, sapphire. Email Scurfa to hear it from the horse's mouth, he's a stand up guy.



Eddix said:


> I appreciate that this is a thread about 2020 watches but hopefully you Scurfa fans will know the answer to this one -
> 
> I have been offered a second hand blue Diver One ND513RD
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Yes, sapphire. Email Scurfa to hear it from the horse's mouth, he's a stand up guy.


Thanks - I've just had a look at the web pics on his site and sure enough the sapphire crystal is mentioned on the case back! I should have checked but thanks for your quick reply!

The only question is should I buy this one which I believe was limited to a run of 100 (?) or the later model with the 713 movement and the Helios valve (not that I'll ever use it!)

I hate making decisions.....................!


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

I have the grey BD1 and love it. That said, the new BD1 PVD is a real stunner... (Three Scurfas too much ??? (I have a D1 as well)


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking forward to playing around with strap combos.


On to a Barton black canvas.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gloss Black


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I picked up a red Geckota leather strap on the sales forum here; not sure if I have the stones to actually wear it.


Might try just around the house for a while with a possible "coming out" in the summer.



Placed the strap between the lugs to see what it looks like.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

wgarbo said:


> I have the grey BD1 and love it. That said, the new BD1 PVD is a real stunner... (Three Scurfas too much ??? (I have a D1 as well)


Hell no, this coming from an owner 8. Enjoy !!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I own four: two BD1, a D1-300 and the M.S.19 with a second 500 on the way.

I put the Strapcode mesh on my blue/yellow D1-300 from 2017. It works on the watch. I wish it were thicker and tapered less - maybe to 18mm instead 16mm - or preferably not taper at all. The Strapcode length estimator was spot on, though, and there is actually quite a bit of adjustment available: seven micro-adjustments. I'm using the fourth in - might have been able to go smaller but I didn't second guess the estimator. The clasp is very nice and it really is a finely finished bracelet. It doesn't feel or look "cheap". 

I'll probably wear the incoming yellow D1-500 on it and continue looking for another mesh that I like more. Maybe I'll learn to love it. I would go with a Staib Milanese and wore my grey BD1 on one for some time and loved it. They're heavy and have a nice feel to them but I was hoping for something slightly lighter and wanted one with an "unfinished" ends at the lug. Staib doesn't offer that style but they are thicker and don't taper so we'll see.

For reference, I got the Strapcode MC201620B003B-AA 20mm Tapered "SHARK" Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Brushed, Length CD and am wearing it on an 8" wrist.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Regarding bracelets I have just received the Treasure Seeker sample clasp and it also fits the diver one bracelet, I think this could be used for the Diver One also, what do you think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Regarding bracelets I have just received the Treasure Seeker sample clasp and it also fits the diver one bracelet, I think this could be used for the Diver One also, what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fine Paul, but I'd miss the dive-extension. Good to know that it'll work the other way & the D1 will also fit the TS ;-)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks fine Paul, but I'd miss the dive-extension. Good to know that it'll work the other way & the D1 will also fit the TS ;-)


Me too but I'm having problems with the manufacturer, I will try and go with both if possible, the Treasure Seeker clasp is from a different factory and should be quicker to get

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Regarding bracelets I have just received the Treasure Seeker sample clasp and it also fits the diver one bracelet, I think this could be used for the Diver One also, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it

I am a big fan of slim and compact clasps and would happily trade the ratchet feature for slim overall package.

Now if we can get on the fly adjustment into a small clasp...


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I much prefer the current clasp but as long as the bracelet doesn't taper, I'd consider the bracelet with the new clasp.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Still playing around with straps.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

DHL did or again. No warning, no update. They allegedly attempted delivery today and I wasn't home. Been here all day. I surely didn't hear nor see any DHL representative and I had a signature release on file. Now it says it's been forwarded to their "delivery partner". Meanwhile, the estimated delivery day hasn't changed since it entered the system: Tuesday, 3 March. So now I don't know when it will be delivered or by whom.

ETA: Okay, some of you might ask why wouldn't I check my door or mail box for a tag before whining about not getting my watch but this situation happens frequently and it's annoying. Part of the mystery is solved. There was a 'delivery attempted' tag in my mail box. It appears the "delivery partner" is the USPS. This partly explains the problem. Before I moved two years ago, I had zero issues with the USPS, or few big enough to mention or remember. Today, my mail carrier is a lying POS. A package that requires a signature automatically gets a tag - no "attempt" is actually made. Sometimes a package is updated as delivery attempted and there's not even a tag or an attempt made. If I happen to be home and outside - 90% of the time I am - and the carrier sees me see them, they begrudgingly trundle up the driveway to make a proper delivery. Sometimes I even walk down to meet them.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

The Black ND513 and black Erika's Original M&N strap just works. Striking combo IMHO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Picked up my yellow this morning from the post office. I really like it but I'm too tired to properly appraise it so I won't try now. Someone expressed interest in how a blue strap looks on the yellow. Well I have Scurfa's very own Ocean Blue and Cobalt Blue rubber straps and a "Navy" blue 5-ring Zulu from eBay I can try out. In addition, I have the grey Toxic NATO that came with the M.S.19 and various other NATO and Zulu straps in OD, sand/tan/beige and another grey that I got from eBay.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are the straps I'm going to try out with my new yellow D1-500.









First is the blue Zulu that was described as being Navy blue. It is a solid strap but very stiff. The seller has long since left eBay, probably creating a new account.















Next I tried the grey ToxicNATO strap that came with the M.S.19. These are very nice and I'm thinking of picking up an OD one for my Sinn 156.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the Ocean Blue rubber band that comes with the blue/yellow D1.















This is the Cobalt Blue rubber strap that came with the M.S.19 and the other blue watches.















Here is the Strapcode Shark Mesh that I was previously trialing on blue/yellow D1-300. It has grown on me.









I like the yellow Diver One a lot. The yellow is a little lighter than it appeared to me in photos. Sort of like the blue of my blue/yellow was. They're both different than I had imagined but I like them both. I have to say that the yellow doesn't look half bad on the Ocean Blue or grey NATO straps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the look on the grey NATO


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have been asleep at the wheel and just realized that the MS20 would be Titanium. That has me very interested. I agree that weight reduction won't be a big change for the D1-500 BUT for me the feel of Ti on the wrist is very different, especailly if it gets a Ti caseback too. The thermal properties of Ti make it cooler in summer and warmer in winter. I do wish there was a bracelet to go with it. Is there any other Ti quartz diver option on the market.
> 
> That being said the gloss black with silver hands has my attention too!


Citizen sells a titanium dive watch that's reasonably priced. 44mm case, so a little larger than the bell diver. Eco drive, so quartz movement w/battery/capacitor that recharges. replacement every 15-20 years. I'm very happy with mine.






should add - i'm waiting for a bell diver 1, it's going to replace the seiko diver i have worn the last 10+ years.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

boatswain said:


> I like the look on the grey NATO


Me too! Not a conventional combination but works surprisingly well.


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

Quick newbie question!

I've just purchased a pre owned Diver One ND513 (2019 model I believe)

What size spring bar removal tool is best to use for removal of the pins via the drilled lugs?

I have found a Burgeon 7767 which comes with a 0.8 mm pointy bit - looks like it will do the job.

Also, I can see myself getting into this hobby (!) so I thought I'd buy a case back removal tool as well - any recommendations on a suitable good quality device that will do what it needs to without ruining the back of the watch when it slips like a cheap spanner on a tight nut!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Try one of these if you're in a hurry:


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I use a double-ended Bergeon 6767-F which includes a 1.2mm forked tip for watches without drilled lugs and a 0.8mm pusher tip on the other. I also have the 6767-S which has the same 0.8mm pusher and includes a 3.0mm forked tip on the other end.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

josiahg52 said:


> I use a double-ended Bergeon 6767-F which includes a 1.2mm forked tip for watches without drilled lugs and a 0.8mm pusher tip on the other. I also have the 6767-S which has the same 0.8mm pusher and includes a 3.0mm forked tip on the other end.


me too.....


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks of the replies - I'll get one!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Continues to impress.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

brand new. adjusting the bracelet was straightforward - the clasp has a micro-adjustment that's about half the length of a link, and the links have basic push-through pins (be careful, the tiny collars can fall out, same as many bracelet links). removing the rubber strap was easy; wrestling with the spring bars and solid link ends was not, and I own a good set of watch tools. I really need a jeweler's loupe for really fine work. Really nice watch.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

mattcantwin said:


> Continues to impress.


Nice combo !


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn! That's a nice looking watch!! I have a 6.7" inch wrist. It may be too big for me.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Paul continues to offer really solid watches at an amazing value. This thing has been my weekend warrior since I got it.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

gcompany1969 said:


> Damn! That's a nice looking watch!! I have a 6.7" inch wrist. It may be too big for me.


I have a 6'75" as well & own 7 D1's


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

gcompany1969 said:


> Damn! That's a nice looking watch!! I have a 6.7" inch wrist. It may be too big for me.


I am also 6.75". The BD1 is a perfect fit on the bracelet, less so on the OEM rubber as it bows out more at the lugs leaving a small gap. The smaller D1 fits me fine obviously.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Guess where I've been this afternoon Paul ;-)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Guess where I've been this afternoon Paul ;-)
> View attachment 14937503
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing! Can I use these pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## marko114 (May 3, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Guess where I've been this afternoon Paul ;-)
> View attachment 14937503
> 
> 
> ...





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14939249


Awesome ,more photos

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know what you’re thinking. New guy shows up, asks a few questions, throws out a couple of compliments, scores the Diver One, posts some pics, feeds off the kudos then disappears. Party over.
Well, not quite, as Diver One has been busy making new friends, competing for wrist time and generally acclimating to his new digs. He’s doing well and staying active. Here he is posing with some well worn buddies.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I’d like to buy the new diver one but I’d really like an oyster style bracelet. The bracelets that scurfa have are not oyster style. 

Anyone know of an oyster that will fit the new D1?

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Love this thing - it all just works _so _well.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

maccasvanquish said:


> I'd like to buy the new diver one but I'd really like an oyster style bracelet. The bracelets that scurfa have are not oyster style.
> 
> Anyone know of an oyster that will fit the new D1?
> 
> ...


I think some members fit an old seiko oyster but it still didn't line up with the endlinks and required some manipulation. I tried one from Hadley Roma with curved endlinks but couldn't get them to fit, so I went with the straight end link version. It is a very nice steel strap. Good quality, excellent clasp with no sharp edges.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

shockwave, while the straight end link bracelet does not look as good as the OEM bracelet, it still looks good and meets the need for a nice looking bracelet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seven Atlantic


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14945163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14945169
> ...


Is that the Seawell behind the Seven Atlantic? I've worked at a shipyard 4,5 years ago, and worked on that vessell for a few months!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Is that the Seawell behind the Seven Kestrel? I've worked at a shipyard 4,5 years ago, and worked on that vessell for a few months!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


Wow, you have a good eye! Yes Alex, it's the Seawell


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wow, you have a good eye! Yes Alex, it's the Seawell


I recognized the tower on the ship. We removed the old one at the time and installed the current one. Ship was completely refitted.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Very kool pics ! Bring on the Titanium !!


----------



## marko114 (May 3, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14945163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14945169
> ...


Cool photos

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

gaopa said:


> shockwave, while the straight end link bracelet does not look as good as the OEM bracelet, it still looks good and meets the need for a nice looking bracelet.


I just need a better photographer. ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> Got lucky with a 7" wrist, perfect fit with the ratchet closed.


You are lucky because Scurfas have a slightly shorter lug-to-lug length by about 2-3mm.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I only have 2019 D1 currently. My wife and I both have a D1-500. I used to have an older D1-Nato a few years back. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bring on the orange dial !


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I love the desert sand canvas band.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Still loving the heft of the BD1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

I sold a blue dial one a couple of years back,thinking I need a yellow face one to cheer thing up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Th yellow is pretty cheery


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

Man I am craving that yellow face/silver bezel model. I have the "Original" and love almost everything about it (would prefer a distinguished 9 and 6 hour marker). Heck even the rubber strap is the best I've tried, not too thick.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Return of D-1 bracelet availability ?


----------



## ylnahnwatch (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## ylnahnwatch (Oct 1, 2015)

I can't figure out how to delete attachments or edit them. Either I'm the dumbest person on WUS or this site needs to be brought into the 21st century &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ylnahnwatch said:


> I can't figure out how to delete attachments or edit them. Either I'm the dumbest person on WUS or this site needs to be brought into the 21st century ��


Click 'Edit post'








Then 'Go Advanced'








'Manage attachments'








Takes you here where you can delete pics.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Just saw the response about editing, thanks.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


>


Something for later in the year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

Amazing!! Something to really look forward to


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll be getting at least one more Scurfa.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Love that orange! 
Is that a glossy finish on the case sides?


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Something for later in the year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome! Can you get the orange to pop more? Maybe a little fluorescent orange to the mix?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The orange is nice, Paul. Will the orange with a silver bezel be offered too?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Love that orange!
> Is that a glossy finish on the case sides?


Yes it's brushed polished with chamfers, it's like the gloss black Diver One, the dial is gloss, it was the only way to get the correct shade of orange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

juskiewrx said:


> Looks awesome! Can you get the orange to pop more? Maybe a little fluorescent orange to the mix?


I tried lots of shades and this one works the best, if you handle it you will know what I mean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> The orange is nice, Paul. Will the orange with a silver bezel be offered too?


Hi Bill, the orange is gloss as that was the only way to get the colour correct, the gloss finish does not go with the silver insert as good as the semi Matt finish the Diver One yellow has


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Has the MS20 Titanium Scurfa already sold out? I don't keep up daily with the thread, so sorry if this is a long dead topic.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has the MS20 Titanium Scurfa already sold out? I don't keep up daily with the thread, so sorry if this is a long dead topic.


No it will be here around June, I cannot remove the sold out text on the website, it's built in somewhere.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has the MS20 Titanium Scurfa already sold out? I don't keep up daily with the thread, so sorry if this is a long dead topic.


No it will be here around June, I cannot remove the sold out text on the website, it's built in somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone else see the treasure seeker sneak peak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

10Swiss10 said:


> Anyone else see the treasure seeker sneak peak?


I guess you did; where?


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

It was shown on an article by Oracle Time magazine where Scurfa was featured


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great Paul. When I first scrolled down the seconds hand jumped out at me and I thought wow GMT function, but then I realized is just the seconds hand. Still looks sharp. I am looking forward to its release.


----------



## Jwt5096 (May 21, 2017)

The 'Treasure Seeker' will most likely be my first Scurfa, as I have been eyeing them up for years. My wife may not bee too happy about this.....

Great looking watch and can't wait for the release!


----------



## Wolves5970 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi Paul What automatic movement will you use in the Treasure Seeker? Also, is the metal strap bespoke to this model?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Paul the Treasure Seeker looks great. Can you please let us know what movement you used and what the dimensions of the case are (diameter, thickness and lug to lug height)?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay, maybe two Scurfas this year.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Wolves5970 said:


> Hi Paul What automatic movement will you use in the Treasure Seeker? Also, is the metal strap bespoke to this model?


It's the Miyota 9015, we are finding them reliable, I was holding out for the new Ronda Auto but they decided to hold back on the release date, the bracelet will fit the diver one with different end pieces and I will be offering the Treasure Seeker clasp on both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Paul the Treasure Seeker looks great. Can you please let us know what movement you used and what the dimensions of the case are (diameter, thickness and lug to lug height)?


9015 and it's 41mm x 49mm x 13mm, more specs and colours will be posted tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have always been a fan of the 90-series. Strong value and performance in my experience, though I also acknowledge that mechanical movements are fiddly things and that there is always some luck of the draw.

Looking forward to more details 

Nice work adding another automatic to the line, I'm sure many folks around here will be happy with that.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

scurfa said:


>





scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop.

I'm going to have an issue lasting longer than 4 hours&#8230;


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Loving the look of the treasure seeker. 

What’s the thought in the left side of the case and bumping it out? I’ve never seen that before. Looks cool. 

Nice that it’ll be an auto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

To me it looks like it's a nod to the Patek nautilus

I like it!



10Swiss10 said:


> Loving the look of the treasure seeker.
> 
> What's the thought in the left side of the case and bumping it out? I've never seen that before. Looks cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

About time I added mine to here as I absolutely love them. Stunning watches and incredible value. Thanks Paul for what you do.

Diver One ND513 Black 300m on a Colared Spoleto strap https://www.colareb.it/en/product/spoleto-collection/

Diver One D1-500 Yellow on a RedRocksStraps Weathered Gray "Moon Dust" Canvas Strap https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/544486492/weathered-gray-moon-dust-canvas-watch

I need to work on my photography. Taken on a bright day in a bright room.

Happy Saturday

View attachment 15005367


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

New upcoming Scurfa's look great Paul!!


----------



## ylnahnwatch (Oct 1, 2015)

Treasure Seeker looks great.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The Treasure Seeker is a new design unlike any other Scurfa model, I'm looking at a high quality brushed and polished finish.

Case size 41mm x 49mm and 12mm thick
Bumper bar case
7mm regulator style crown
Grade A Superluminova 
300m ~ 1000ft
Ceramic bezel insert
Automatic movement 
Sapphire Crystal, slight dome rounded sides
Five piece bracelet with folding clasp
Dial colours;
Black dial, polished hands with a touch of red
Yellow dial, gloss black hands and markers
White dial, gloss black hands and markers
Dark blue, brushed hands, markers and matching insert
Hydro Hat blue with polished hands, markers and matching insert,

You have to remember these are just illustrations and bits might have to be changed when I receive the samples, I'm expecting the samples in May


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The Treasure Seeker looks nice, Paul! Well done!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am in for one of the blue models.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Loving the look Paul.

Wearing this today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh wow.

The blues and white look really good. I've always got my eye out for good white diver, they seem relatively rare, and that white TS looks great especially with properly contrasted hands and indices.

But man, that dark blue looks awesome. Probably would be my gut pick at this point. Clean and balanced.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the 12mm height including the crystal?

Either way that’s pretty slim.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Love the white and blue dials Paul. I’d keep the red tipped second hand. I like how the pop of red draws your eyes to the second hand quickly. Also adds a pop of colour and a touch of sportiness. Unfortunately 49mm lug to lug is too big for my preferences. The polished sides of the case I worry will also be scratch magnets.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Is the 12mm height including the crystal?
> 
> Either way that's pretty slim.


I'm studying the drawing and it could be more like 13mm, I'll have to see the sample first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love the honey comb dial on the Treasure Seeker. Also looking for a white dial diver like Boatswain. This might be it:-!

Will there be an option for a no date?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

OH My! That Hydro blue is dead sexy. I'm excited to see these come out, great looking watch Paul. 

Is the ceramic insert to be lumed in the same manner as the BD1? With all numbers and indicies or will it just be the pip?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


> The Treasure Seeker is a new design unlike any other Scurfa model, I'm looking at a high quality brushed and polished finish.
> 
> Case size 41mm x 49mm and 12mm thick
> Bumper bar case
> ...


Damn ! What's not to like !


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

For fun, I set my almost new Bell Diver against a couple of citizen eco drive dive watches i own. The Bell Diver, which I wear daily so no need to wind, gains 10 to 15 seconds per day relative to the quartz watches, which stay within a few seconds of each other. 

Glad scurfa offered an automatic. Love the watch.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Something for later in the year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This orange Diver One will be my first Scurfa. I can't wait!! Beauty!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kritika999 (Jan 11, 2020)

scurfa said:


>


Awesome, what month must I put a reminder in my calendar for a Paul?


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

Just an idea; a no bezel variant of the diver one? Sort of like the black bay 36


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Nanago said:


> Just an idea; a no bezel variant of the diver one? Sort of like the black bay 36


Already have plans for it but it has a different name, it won't be around for a while, I just don't have the time.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

MS20 Pre Production sample, luckily I got back home for a few days, back to pre saturation isolation at the Holiday Inn Aberdeen.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> MS20 Pre Production sample, luckily I got back home for a few days, back to pre saturation isolation at the Holiday Inn Aberdeen.


Very nice

Is the bezel Ti as well?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scurfa said:


> MS20 Pre Production sample, luckily I got back home for a few days, back to pre saturation isolation at the Holiday Inn Aberdeen.


Any idea on head weight for the MS20 titanium?

Thanks


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Very nice
> 
> Is the bezel Ti as well?


Yes the bezel, case, case back and crown are titanium, the buckle on the rubber strap is also titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

larkja said:


> Any idea on head weight for the MS20 titanium?
> 
> Thanks


I would love to know, the diver one on rubber is 100g from the feel of the titanium I would say it's around 75g

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Yes the bezel, case, case back and crown are titanium, the buckle on the rubber strap is also titanium
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's awesome and good to know. Right down to the buckle. 

I've had a couple Ti watches that sneak in SS parts. 

Grey NATO is a good pairing and of course the standard black rubber.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Wow. That's awesome and good to know. Right down to the buckle.
> 
> I've had a couple Ti watches that sneak in SS parts.
> 
> Grey NATO is a good pairing and of course the standard black rubber.


All titanium watches have steel parts. At a minimum, the movement, the spring bars and the screws/pins in the bracelet.


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

scurfa said:


> Already have plans for it but it has a different name, it won't be around for a while, I just don't have the time.


Wow, had no idea! I'll be patiently lurking around for further news in the future


----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

Love the Ti MS20 plus the fact there may be a non bezel version in the pipeline. Happy days. Paul - you're a legend.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scurfa said:


> I would love to know, the diver one on rubber is 100g from the feel of the titanium I would say it's around 75g
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

dupe


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

larkja said:


> dupe


?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gaopa said:


> larkja said:
> 
> 
> > dupe
> ...


He means duplicate post.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> He means duplicate post.


Thanks!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the hydro hat blue color but I really want to see the sample. The blue/yellow D1 presented differently in person than the renders showed. I liked it but it didn't fill that desire for blue I was looking for at the time. 

I'll definitely get Treasure Seeker, might get the M.S.20 and probably the orange D1.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> MS20 Pre Production sample, luckily I got back home for a few days, back to pre saturation isolation at the Holiday Inn Aberdeen.


Looks sharp Paul. On IG I think I saw you mention you are planning to alternate colours for the MS series each year. Is the 21 anticipated to be titanium as well or back to steel? 
The million dollar question, will you be using the lighter shade of D1-500 blue on the MS21 model? (Light blue on yellow hand model). If lighter you can have my money now.

Stay safe.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Very nice
> 
> Is the bezel Ti as well?


Black bezel Black dial ?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Treasure Seeker looks great, except for the date window.

I've never needed to check the date when I'm underwater. I've never understood why there are date windows on dive watches. 

So: any chance for a NO DATE version of the Treasure Seeker???


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I agree that we don't need to check the Date when underwater, however when at the surface - be that on Dive Boat for a week safari, or simply on holiday at the beach - the Date Window does come in handy sometimes - e.g. if you booked a dive part-way through your holiday, you don't want to lose track of the days and miss it  

I know that people will usually have their phones with them, but whenever I've been on a dive boat (not often enough, unfortunately) my phone stays switched off.

Loving my D1 Yellow, and had intended it to be my one watch for a dive trip in Spain a couple of weeks ago... sadly that didn't happen.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

My 2020 Scurfa Wishlist:

Treasure Seeker:
- red tipped second hand on all models
- larger hour markers at 6 o’clock and 9 o’clock positions do differentiate the cardinal markers
- lose the numbered seconds track around the outside of the dial (just my personal taste)

Diver 1 D1-500;
- ceramic fully lumed bezel insert (at least a black, blue and maybe white version)
- red dial / red bezel version
- black bezel / white dial version

Absolutely love the Diver D1-500 but I’m tired of scratching up my aluminum bezel inserts. That exposed lume pip at the 12 o’clock is just waiting to be knocked off. I’m holding out hoping some future version will come with a ceramic bezel insert. The ceramic insert, sapphire glass and Rhonda 713/715 quartz is like a dream watch to me. I’d buy one in a heartbeat. Looks like the bracelet on these watches is really good too.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Looks sharp Paul. On IG I think I saw you mention you are planning to alternate colours for the MS series each year. Is the 21 anticipated to be titanium as well or back to steel?
> The million dollar question, will you be using the lighter shade of D1-500 blue on the MS21 model? (Light blue on yellow hand model). If lighter you can have my money now.
> 
> Stay safe.


Yes the MS21 will be titanium also, I might be worth keeping that way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Black bezel Black dial ?


The bezel ring is titanium and the insert the usual aluminium, proper pics should hit the site this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Avo said:


> Treasure Seeker looks great, except for the date window.
> 
> I've never needed to check the date when I'm underwater. I've never understood why there are date windows on dive watches.
> 
> So: any chance for a NO DATE version of the Treasure Seeker???


Sorry no plans for a no date treasure Seeker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> My 2020 Scurfa Wishlist:
> 
> Treasure Seeker:
> - red tipped second hand on all models
> ...


Thank you, the Diver One will be keeping the aluminium insert, it's easier to match the colours and they are proving very strong, the pears are holding up great and we keep spares for all models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Keeping the M.S. titanium is a lovely idea. 

I don't mind the date. I just would prefer a small index and lume outboard the date window. 

I'm very excited for Scurfa Watches this year.


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

If there's going to be a titanium line, is it too much to ask for a titanium bracelet...?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Nanago said:


> If there's going to be a titanium line, is it too much to ask for a titanium bracelet...?


I'm making enquires, it might require a large minimum order and a high price, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just picked up this D1 from a friend....quite impressed so far.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15038975
> 
> 
> View attachment 15038979


Great looking strap! Mind me asking where you got it from?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Paul, any idea when the Diver 1 SS bracelet will be back in stock?

Lockdown has me looking at far too many watches and I'm considering my second scurfa (ND713 Blue). 

Wouldn't mind getting the bracelet for it too, but I'm overseas so would prefer to do one package.

(Also, if anyone has this watch on the bracelet, please post pics!)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Great looking strap! Mind me asking where you got it from?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


eBay. Search for _Two Piece Zulu Watch Strap_


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> The Treasure Seeker is a new design unlike any other Scurfa model, I'm looking at a high quality brushed and polished finish.
> 
> Case size 41mm x 49mm and 12mm thick
> Bumper bar case
> ...


Just reading through this again, i am definitely in for one of these models. I like the white dial one, but that snowflake dark blue looks absolutely stunning!

Can't wait Paul!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Baldrick said:


> Paul, any idea when the Diver 1 SS bracelet will be back in stock?
> 
> Lockdown has me looking at far too many watches and I'm considering my second scurfa (ND713 Blue).
> 
> ...


It will be a few months I'm afraid, sorry about that, stay safe paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

nsx_23 said:


> ....quite impressed so far.


It only gets better.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Is the M S 20 the same as the 18 except titanium ?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> It only gets better.


Haha the watch does feel nice - on the wrist it feels very similar to a vintage sub.

I have had to change the strap out though...the keepers on the stock straps had some rather sharp flashs which were digging into my wrist and causing discomfort. I've fitted a tropic rubber for now but it'll most likely go on a NATO when I can take it diving.


----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

The keepers on mine did the same thing if I kept them separated. But when I pushed them together I was able to find a place where they would not cause that discomfort.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

nsx_23 said:


> ...but it'll most likely go on a NATO when I can take it diving.


This has pretty much been on a nato.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

scurfa said:


> The Treasure Seeker is a new design unlike any other Scurfa model, I'm looking at a high quality brushed and polished finish.
> 
> Case size 41mm x 49mm and 12mm thick
> Bumper bar case
> ...


This may become my first Scurfa :-!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

AwatchS said:


> The keepers on mine did the same thing if I kept them separated. But when I pushed them together I was able to find a place where they would not cause that discomfort.


I tried to rearrange the keepers many times but had no luck...


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

AR coding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

How awesome is that


----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice!


Nat-e said:


> How awesome is that
> View attachment 15044209


Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nat-e said:


> How awesome is that
> View attachment 15044209


Answer: Very


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

May have missed it, but when will the orange dial D1 be available to purchase?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Posted 2 weeks ago... states "something for later in the year"



scurfa said:


>


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Addictive this thread !!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

While working from home, this D1 on a Bond NATO has been getting all the wrist time.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Approaching halfway through a 72 hour SAR shift. My yellow Scurfa keeping watch with me ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


>


I saw this Lady on AIS heading North yesterday Paul. Anyone we know on board? ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


>


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Diver one with an old friend


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I saw this Lady on AIS heading North yesterday Paul. Anyone we know on board? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15051505


Not me I'm at home at the minute


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Not me I'm at home at the minute


Good for you, enjoy the downtime.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Good for you, enjoy the downtime.
> 
> View attachment 15052983


Minus $40 oil price I'm expecting a lot of down time!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Did anyone else notice that this morning that Paul posted a pic on Instagram and then delete it? It was a MS 20 that seemed to be a no-date. There were three pics of it. When I went back to look at it, the post was gone. Am I going insane?


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

What? I need to know more about thi


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Sep 18, 2015)

Grendeline said:


> Did anyone else notice that this morning that Paul posted a pic on Instagram and then delete it? It was a MS 20 that seemed to be a no-date. There were three pics of it. When I went back to look at it, the post was gone. Am I going insane?


He posted something, because it prompted me to go look at the MS20 on the website. Can't find the post now, but pics from the sample(s?) are still on the site.

There does appear to be a no-date dial in one picture, but the text below talks about a date and all the other pics have one.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

heyitsthatguy said:


> He posted something, because it prompted me to go look at the MS20 on the website. Can't find the post now, but pics from the sample(s?) are still on the site.
> 
> There does appear to be a no-date dial in one picture, but the text below talks about a date and all the other pics have one.


Yeah. That's the strange part. The pics on the website all have dates. But the pics from the Instagram post were new/different pics.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> Yeah. That's the strange part. The pics on the website all have dates. But the pics from the Instagram post were new/different pics.


Ah. This is what I saw. I did find it on the website. All the other pics had dates.


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Sep 18, 2015)

Grendeline said:


> Ah. This is what I saw. I did find it on the website. All the other pics had dates.


Yep, that's the one.

It looks really exciting, but I bet it's a one-off or a sample-ism. Or a sign of something awesome. Either way I'm stoked.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Sold! Just take my money...whatever this is I’m in!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

heyitsthatguy said:


> Yep, that's the one.
> 
> It looks really exciting, but I bet it's a one-off or a sample-ism. Or a sign of something awesome. Either way I'm stoked.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bugger! Yes it's a sample that was included with other watches to be photographed, it ended up included on the site!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Bugger! Yes it's a sample that was included with other watches to be photographed, it ended up included on the site!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ti?


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

scurfa said:


> It will be a few months I'm afraid, sorry about that, stay safe paul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries and thanks for letting me know - gives me more time to get clearance from the CFO!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Bugger! Yes it's a sample that was included with other watches to be photographed, it ended up included on the site!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good morning Paul, sometimes you just have to do it... I know, easier said than done... I bet there are a lot of WISs on here that prefer no date. I was on the fence with the date, without the date it would be my third Scurfa. Just saying.

I would send my money to you today knowing down the road I could get one.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

For Earth Day 2020, I'm wearing my beautiful yellow dial Scurfa Diver One. What a cheerful watch to wear on a beautiful spring day!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ti?


Yes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait for the new TI scurfa, always been a fan of titanium divers.

Have been busy but wore my yellow and blue D1's in recent days


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Papichulo said:


> Good morning Paul, sometimes you just have to do it... I know, easier said than done... I bet there are a lot of WISs on here that prefer no date. I was on the fence with the date, without the date it would be my third Scurfa. Just saying.
> 
> I would send my money to you today knowing down the road I could get one.


I'm in the no-date camp too. If the MS20 in Ti happens to be ND, Paul, you can take my money today as well...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tropis (Nov 8, 2008)

gaopa said:


> For Earth Day 2020, I'm wearing my beautiful yellow dial Scurfa Diver One. What a cheerful watch to wear on a beautiful spring day!


Hi! That looks a perfect match. Is it on a Strapcode shark 🦈mesh? thx!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MS = Military Specification. Could be mistaken, but I believe most of the many military watch specifications require the date complication. So an MS20 with no date wouldn’t make much sense.

I agree though that I prefer the no-date option as all my other watches have the date.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> MS = Military Specification. Could be mistaken, but I believe most of the many military watch specifications require the date complication. So an MS20 with no date wouldn't make much sense.
> 
> I agree though that I prefer the no-date option as all my other watches have the date.


I'm certain in some military rule book somewhere in this world there's an exception


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Still liking the yellow D1 on the Strapcode shark mesh.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

R1P said:


> mi6_ said:
> 
> 
> > MS = Military Specification. Could be mistaken, but I believe most of the many military watch specifications require the date complication. So an MS20 with no date wouldn't make much sense.
> ...


Sure there is. It's simply a different specification than Paul is emulating here. I think the date is useful while appreciating watches without it and would prefer a small lumed index next to the date window.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Today I did my first strap replacement ever! I was so scared I will scratch the watch, so I used A LOT of tape (the kind you use while painting) and it went pretty well. Only few minor scratches on the under side of the lugs, I think that is acceptable. Even though I bought a springbar tool, I decided not to use it. I used a wooden toothpick since there is no chance it would scratch the watch around the holes. I know for many this is child´s play, but I have seen a lot of pictures and videos when people did a pretty nasty damage to the watch while changing straps, so I am very happy with the result since it was my premiere.

One springbar was damaged from the factory tho. See below on the picture (circled space) the edge on that part was not squeezed so the small part was not holding in place. I knew something is wrong when I got the watch. On one side of the lug, the springbar was almost reaching out of the watch. Well, I managed to "repair" it using pliers. Now, guys, do I care about it? It does hold in place now. Should I write an email to Scurfa watches? Should I buy new pair of springbars? Or just don´t care about it.








For those thinking about buying zulu/nato straps, I include some pictures. Sorry for the longer post, but I believe it could be helpful for some of you. One advice - don´t buy thick straps. The ones I got seem to be roughly 1,3mm thick. It is one hell of a job to fit the 3 ring zulus, but it was impossible to fit it on a 5 ring zulu (only the blue one was 5 ring), so I had to cut the short part and make it 3 ring too. One nato I bought is okay I guess, it is only 0,9mm thick. The springbars are close to the case of the watch and the watch didn´t sit nicely on the blue 5 ring zulu.



































I like how it looks on all of the straps, but the grey one is my favorite! Or the blue one? I don´t know!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would put a new spring bar in. For the cheap cost of it it is good security. 

If there is any doubt about the strength or quality of the spring just replace it. 

It may be worth reaching out to Scurfa to see if they will send you some new bars but they should also be easily replaced too.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice looking watch/strap combination!

I'd just buy some new bars from Scurfa or get some Marathon shoulderless spring bars. Theyre cheap enough and it's good to have a few on hand.

Just don't use them on a watch without drilled lugs. Well, unless you're dedicated to using that watch with NATO or Zulu straps or really like whatever strap you put on there.

You can imagine how difficult it is to remove those type of bars without drilled lugs. Almost turns a watch into one with fixed spring bars.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Nat-e said:


> One springbar was damaged from the factory tho. See below on the picture (circled space) the edge on that part was not squeezed so the small part was not holding in place. I knew something is wrong when I got the watch. On one side of the lug, the springbar was almost reaching out of the watch. Well, I managed to "repair" it using pliers. Now, guys, do I care about it? It does hold in place now. Should I write an email to Scurfa watches? Should I buy new pair of springbars? Or just don´t care about it.
> View attachment 15058603


The great thing with these spring-bars is that they sit deeply recessed in the lugs.

The best way to unmount them is to push both ends at the same time. The second option is to push only one end and angle the bar ever so minimal that it still sits inside of the lug (but not in the hole anymore) and then push the other end. The more the angle the more you will need to pressure-push the remaining end and probably damage the outside of the lugs.

The bad way to unmount them is to push one end out of the lug-hole and have the bar leaving the lug. It will not come free as a whole like typical with ordinary bars which have a shorter end, the free end will rest on the lug (preferably it's bottom, of course, if you rest the watch face down as one should do).
The problem then is because of the angle, that the other end of the bar gets stuck in the lug-hole and concrete it is the tip that is then stuck - like if it's held by a pliar. If you then pull or angle the bar out with force, you will effectively pull the tube from the spring and/or the tip and will see the result showed in the first pic iny our post.
It can go well, but chances are good that it won't. I experienced both options and my experience is with the D1-500, but I guess it will be the same with the other Scurfa watches.

Again, the bars are excellent, but you have to unmount them properly!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you for your advices, I find them helpful. But even though I did it in the way you describe as "bad", I did not break the springbar. Maybe it is not visible from the picture, but one end of the tube was simply not squeezed so the little part could not stay in place. The other end of the tube was squeezed as well as both ends on the second springbar. It was not possible for me to do this type of "damage". Also, when I got the watch, one end of the springbar was almost reaching out from the outer lug hole. And this was the one that today I found out is broken, so I think this flaw was there from the beginning.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Nat-e said:


> Thank you for your advices, I find them helpful. But even though I did it in the way you describe as "bad", I did not break the springbar. Maybe it is not visible from the picture, but one end of the tube was simply not squeezed so the little part could not stay in place. The other end of the tube was squeezed as well as both ends on the second springbar.


Thank You! And by no means I was suggesting you broke it, I understood that you noticed that it came that way. It was more a general advice. I guess many people are not aware of the potential issue, I myself wasn't when I did it 'the bad way' and got lucky the first time. But when I damaged the bar later on I understood why, it was a face-palm moment, because it was so logical. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

My bad, I am sorry I understood you incorrectly. 

Since we are at this topic, is there any kind of tool that makes "pressing both ends at the same time" easier? Every video I watched with people removing springbars from a watch with drilled lugs, I have never seen such tool. People always removed it the way I did today. Thank you.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Nat-e said:


> Since we are at this topic, is there any kind of tool that makes "pressing both ends at the same time" easier? Every video I watched with people removing springbars from a watch with drilled lugs, I have never seen such tool. People always removed it the way I did today. Thank you.


I saw a guy here on Watchuseek showing a prototype, don't know if it became reality and otherwise haven't seen one. There is not really a popular demand as with drilled lugs and the typical spring-bars (with shorter ends than these here) it's just no issue. 
It's not really an issue anyway, the experienced release the bars step by step (second option mentioned) or have a helping hand to pull the strap or hold it while moving the case from it, either a human being or e.g. a vice will do. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

scurfa said:


>


no hesitation whatsoever wanting to make this my first orange dial. the polish works for it! i know it's gonna be a little while yet... but still...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was just perusing the Scurfa site...eyeballing the MS20...

Love it.

Curious if the price will be the same as other D1-500s or not?

Then I stumbled across something that had slipped my mind for a while...man the bell diver is a smoking deal .

Seriously. 300GBP for that package is amazing. I wish my puny wrist was bigger and I'm sure I would have it in a heart beat.

Had my 500 on for some gardening today


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I was just perusing the Scurfa site...eyeballing the MS20...
> 
> Love it.
> 
> ...


If my memory serves me right the Scurfa limited editions have always been a bit more. I guess time will tell. Nonetheless, all worth it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Papichulo said:


> If my memory serves me right the Scurfa limited editions have always been a bit more. I guess time will tell. Nonetheless, all worth it.


Makes sense, added strap at minimum and I suppose the Ti could add a premium too.

Lots to love. But if I was dreaming Pretty much the only thing I would change would be to have a bead blasted finish on the case for more matte goodness. And I know it's not Paul's cuppa for this model but a matte ceramic bezel insert would be


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Makes sense, added strap at minimum and I suppose the Ti could add a premium too.
> 
> Lots to love. But if I was dreaming Pretty much the only thing I would change would be to have a bead blasted finish on the case for more matte goodness. And I know it's not Paul's cuppa for this model but a matte ceramic bezel insert would be


I will have to agree with you on the ceramic bezel as I too would like one. He has his reasons for durability and probably cost too. But I am sure a ceramic bezel is a tad more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Papichulo said:


> I will have to agree with you on the ceramic bezel as I too would like one. He has his reasons for durability and probably cost too. But I am sure a ceramic bezel is a tad more.


I think Paul has also mentioned colour matching dials to bezels too as a reason for aluminum which I get. My understanding is that there are very limited colour options available. For example have a look across a broad spectrum of watches and it seems there are really only two tones of blue ceramic available. The very dark navy and the brighter almost purplish blue.

Pic not relevant, included just for fun.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my BD1 today. The deep gloss black is so nice


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my BD1 today. The deep gloss black is so nice


I'm in serious doubt to get the Bell Diver in gloss black. It looks really great on both, the rubber strap and the bracelet!

One question, does it have the same, thick springbars as the D1 has? I really like the security of those!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The BD1 spring bars are longer than the D1 bars - 22 vs 20mm. They look the same.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> The BD1 spring bars are longer than the D1 bars - 22 vs 20mm. They look the same.


I was aware of the lugwidth being different, only question was, if they are the same thick bars as in the D1. If they are, gives me a secure feeling.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

They're not identical. The D1 uses shoulderless bars for drilled lugs. The BD1 uses standard spring bars. They're the same quality.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> I'm in serious doubt to get the Bell Diver in gloss black. It looks really great on both, the rubber strap and the bracelet!
> 
> One question, does it have the same, thick springbars as the D1 has? I really like the security of those!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


That aren't the same as the lugs aren't drilled. They have shoulders vs the Rolex shoulderless type used on theD1


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> That aren't the same as the lugs aren't drilled. They have shoulders vs the Rolex shoulderless type used on theD1


Thank you for the reply!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

I’ve had my OG ND513 black on for well over a year now and just ordered the yellow with ss bezel after finding this thread. I love these.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I29alpha said:


> I've had my OG ND513 black on for well over a year now and just ordered the yellow with ss bezel after finding this thread. I love these.


Right on!

It's a gooder


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Right on!
> 
> It's a gooder


Such a great looking watch. Haven't found a yellow dial i liked better. It's my favorite Scurfa


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

seeing how popular the yellow is here, makes me think the orange is going to be bonkers...


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

In for orange:

1) josiahg52


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

So how would you all classify the D1-500? Would it be a semi-homage piece to the Tudor Sub, or is it Paul taking the basics of what he loves about the vintage divers he’s been around all these years and creating a solid, stand-alone diver?
I just love the aesthetics of the D1-500 and I’ve been getting a some great compliments on it which is funny because my other watches usually fly under the radar.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MissoulaGriz said:


> So how would you all classify the D1-500? Would it be a semi-homage piece to the Tudor Sub, or is it Paul taking the basics of what he loves about the vintage divers he's been around all these years and creating a solid, stand-alone diver?
> I just love the aesthetics of the D1-500 and I've been getting a some great compliments on it which is funny because my other watches usually fly under the radar.


I'd say the case and bezel is clearly sub-inspired but the dial and hands stand by themselves.

Hard to classify, especially as the D1 line is starting to have its own character now with the variants we see rolling through.

Either way. I love them


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I would say it is not a homage of any watch. As Boatswain stated the D has its own character.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I don’t think of it as an homage but to me it’s more akin to a Sea Dweller than a sub anyway.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Okay, that makes a lot of sense.



Papichulo said:


> I would say it is not a homage of any watch. As Boatswain stated the D has its own character.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> seeing how popular the yellow is here, makes me think the orange is going to be bonkers...


I've been waiting on buying the yellow (black case) until I see how the orange turns out :think:.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I just checked out the Reference Points on HODINKEE for the Sea Dweller and I can see the similarities with the case and bezel, while the D1 dial and hands have their own vibe. A very good mash-up for sure!



Jeep99dad said:


> I don't think of it as an homage but to me it's more akin to a Sea Dweller than a sub anyway.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

MissoulaGriz said:


> So how would you all classify the D1-500? Would it be a semi-homage piece to the Tudor Sub, or is it Paul taking the basics of what he loves about the vintage divers he's been around all these years and creating a solid, stand-alone diver?
> I just love the aesthetics of the D1-500 and I've been getting a some great compliments on it which is funny because my other watches usually fly under the radar.


 ABSOLUTELY 100% HOMAGE!!! Case is CWC & the dial/hands are clearly a Halios Holotype!


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

COZ said:


> I've been waiting on buying the yellow (black case) until I see how the orange turns out :think:.


The yellow PVD has been my first Scurfa, and definitely not my last. Great looking watch, and very comfortable on my 16cm wrist. I've been wearing it every single day for two weeks, you won't be dissappointed!


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm interested in seeing the orange as well and it's going to be a mad dash for me to the Scurfa site once the M.S. 20 is released! I've worn my D1-500 constantly since getting it few weeks ago. I try to swap it out with another watch but that only last for about an hour...or less. These D1's wear so great, the band is so comfortable and the watch is pretty much indestructible so there's not need to remove it for anything. Someone said that Scurfa's become addicting and I've got to say that I would agree.



alexels said:


> The yellow PVD has been my first Scurfa, and definitely not my last. Great looking watch, and very comfortable on my 16cm wrist. I've been wearing it every single day for two weeks, you won't be dissappointed!


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Double post.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The Diver One was originally based on the 1665 Sea Dweller and here is a side by side pic of the older stainless steel model with the Rolex








The D1-500 is a bit thinner than the older Stainless Steel model, the D1-500 dial is highly visible snowflake style and the Rolex Milsub sword hands








Crown guards are old Tudor Sub 7928 from 1959

















The crown has always been vintage Rolex starting with the twin lock crown and now it's the 703 trip lock crown, the new Tudor P0-1 uses the exact same crown and tube as the D1-500








I'm hoping I've made enough small changes to make it it's own model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> The Diver One was originally based on the 1665 Sea Dweller and here is a side by side pic of the older stainless steel model with the Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That settles it


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

It’s perfect and certainly feels and looks like it’s own model! Thanks Paul, you've designed an amazing watch!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ABSOLUTELY 100% HOMAGE!!! Case is CWC & the dial/hands are clearly a Halios Holotype!


I respectfully disagree. I own a couple CWCs (one being a RN) and I actually pulled them out of the watch case and I do not see the case being the same in the lug area. What I will give you is from a far they may look similar, but up close I do not think so. Furthermore, the D-1 bezel hangs more over the case. As far as the Halios Holotype the hands are different as not having a slender waist so to speak, but I still think it is a stretch. When it comes down to it, if Scurfa was trying to copy he did well putting his signature on his production to develop the D-1. Not only that, I put the CWC in a whole different class than the Scurfa. Just my two cents.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Glitch deletion.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> I'm in serious doubt to get the Bell Diver in gloss black.
> 
> It looks really great on both, the rubber strap and the bracelet!


Works well on canvas, too.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

mattcantwin said:


> Works well on canvas, too.


Great looking strap you have there!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ABSOLUTELY 100% HOMAGE!!! Case is CWC & the dial/hands are clearly a Halios Holotype!


Tell us how you really feel!

Agreed Paul, your watch separates itself in it's own right and design quality at that.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

mattcantwin said:


> Works well on canvas, too.


Where did you find that strap? It's very nice.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

GFSEA86 said:


> Where did you find that strap? It's very nice.


Kobold canvas strap; the middle one is pictured on the Bell Diver.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

First Diver One Silicon here for a battery change, the aluminium insert is holding up well for a 7 year old watch, this insert is a third of the thickness of the D1-500, this is a daily wearer and the owner is a plumber


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15076127
> 
> 
> View attachment 15076135
> ...


I love it. Looks great on bracelet


----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

I absolutely love the handset of these early pieces. Truly. Will these ever be re-released by chance Paul?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love it. Looks great on bracelet


Yeah Man, I _much_ prefer it that way with this one, wears so well.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Paul,

Thank you for great customer service. It is rare these days. I had my watch serviced twice from the US to UK by Scurfa Watches and the warranty didn't cover replacing the movement, and Paul and Allison did it anyway. Since the service the watch is +/- 1 sec a day! They are awesome thank you!!!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Good to hear you had a positive experience !


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scillis said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thank you for great customer service. It is rare these days. I had my watch serviced twice from the US to UK by Scurfa Watches and the warranty didn't cover replacing the movement, and Paul and Allison did it anyway. Since the service the watch is +/- 1 sec a day! They are awesome thank you!!!


Paul and Allison are great people to deal with, service is great and always an answer when you've got a question.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

scurfa said:


> First Diver One Silicon here for a battery change, the aluminium insert is holding up well for a 7 year old watch, this insert is a third of the thickness of the D1-500, this is a daily wearer and the owner is a plumber


Very nice.

The Silicon was my first Scurfa, though I think mine was the second(?) generation. Surprisingly light weight watch.

I do hope the Silicon comes back again sometime soon; it was a real looker.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's mine. On Obris Morgan rubber. Great beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnsayko (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi All, 

I'm brand new on the forums and joined after lurking on these Scurfa threads for awhile and wanted to share my little story and ask advice. I work in healthcare so accurate timing with a second hand and water resistance (bleach and antimicrobials too) are very important to me and my work. I caught the watch bug over the past couple years while finishing my second degree in nursing. I started with the SNK807 (not durable enough) -> SRPC07 (too big and unreliable in first month) -> Citizen BN0151 (love the quartz accuracy/styling, almost perfect, maybe a hair too big) and now I am confident I want to celebrate the start my career as an RN with a Scurfa, a beautiful, reliable, and tough as nails workhorse. A watch that could last the entirety of my career. The MS20 looks to be the winner, but nervous about being able to secure one. I've signed up for the e-mails with Paul but should I plan on a backup? Love the blue also but I do prefer a date window. Should I wait until later in the year for the orange dial? In your experience as an EDC how does Ti vs SS stack up? Oh the pleasure and pain of decisions decisions. Thanks for any input you have and thanks for being a great community. Going down the rabbit hole of the watch world has been a wonderful new hobby, escape, and distraction during these last couple years of school/work and the new realities of covid19. Thanks again, be well, be well, and keep on keepin on. 
-Paul, Philadelphia, PA


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

pnsayko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm brand new on the forums and joined after lurking on these Scurfa threads for awhile and wanted to share my little story and ask advice. I work in healthcare so accurate timing with a second hand and water resistance (bleach and antimicrobials too) are very important to me and my work. I caught the watch bug over the past couple years while finishing my second degree in nursing. I started with the SNK807 (not durable enough) -> SRPC07 (too big and unreliable in first month) -> Citizen BN0151 (love the quartz accuracy/styling, almost perfect, maybe a hair too big) and now I am confident I want to celebrate the start my career as an RN with a Scurfa, a beautiful, reliable, and tough as nails workhorse. A watch that could last the entirety of my career. The MS20 looks to be the winner, but nervous about being able to secure one. I've signed up for the e-mails with Paul but should I plan on a backup? Love the blue also but I do prefer a date window. Should I wait until later in the year for the orange dial? In your experience as an EDC how does Ti vs SS stack up? Oh the pleasure and pain of decisions decisions. Thanks for any input you have and thanks for being a great community. Going down the rabbit hole of the watch world has been a wonderful new hobby, escape, and distraction during these last couple years of school/work and the new realities of covid19. Thanks again, be well, be well, and keep on keepin on.
> -Paul, Philadelphia, PA


I know some people on here has 3 4 5+ scurfas I think the MS 20 would be special but u can't go wrong with any of them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would wait and try to get a MS20. And if not have a second choice locked in 

Titanium is generally regarded to be softer and more prone to scuffs and scratches than steel. But titanium does develop a nice even patina when worn over time.

Also welcome 

Thank you as well for your service in health, especially at this time. A D1-500 would be an able companion for sure.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Mine doesn't have the pip at 12 o'clock on the bezel insert and DIVER ONE is red. Is that second or first gen? Patiently waiting for the smaller 40mm sat diver version.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

iuam said:


> Mine doesn't have the pip at 12 o'clock on the bezel insert and DIVER ONE is red. Is that second or first gen? Patiently waiting for the smaller 40mm sat diver version.
> View attachment 15080959


That's the second with ceramic bezel.

I had that one too.

It ended up being just a bit too big and chunky for me.

Shrink it a bit, bevel the lugs, pump up the lume (had C1) and it's a winner for me.


----------



## pnsayko (Apr 30, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I would wait and try to get a MS20. And if not have a second choice locked in
> 
> Titanium is generally regarded to be softer and more prone to scuffs and scratches than steel. But titanium does develop a nice even patina when worn over time.
> 
> ...


Thanks! June can't come soon enough!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That's the second with ceramic bezel.
> 
> I had that one too.
> 
> ...


That is the version I had as well. I just thought the lug-to-lug (I think it was bout 50mm) was just a little large for me. Probably should have kept it, it was quite nice. Now, it doesn't seem too bad. As I said, looking forward to the "new" or revised model.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I can't take this watch off. I've tried to switch it up and within the hour it's back on the wrist. It's perfection.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Me too lusting over the MS20... refreshing the webpage multiple times a day..


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Me too lusting over the MS20... refreshing the webpage multiple times a day..


Ermm..but it's only available in June right? Or is there something I'm missing. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

odyssus said:


> Ermm..but it's only available in June right? Or is there something I'm missing. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not missing anything. It will be availavble in June.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

odyssus said:


> Ermm..but it's only available in June right? Or is there something I'm missing. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are right... but hey, it's a good start


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

pnsayko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm brand new on the forums and joined after lurking on these Scurfa threads for awhile and wanted to share my little story and ask advice. I work in healthcare so accurate timing with a second hand and water resistance (bleach and antimicrobials too) are very important to me and my work. I caught the watch bug over the past couple years while finishing my second degree in nursing. I started with the SNK807 (not durable enough) -> SRPC07 (too big and unreliable in first month) -> Citizen BN0151 (love the quartz accuracy/styling, almost perfect, maybe a hair too big) and now I am confident I want to celebrate the start my career as an RN with a Scurfa, a beautiful, reliable, and tough as nails workhorse. A watch that could last the entirety of my career. The MS20 looks to be the winner, but nervous about being able to secure one. I've signed up for the e-mails with Paul but should I plan on a backup? Love the blue also but I do prefer a date window. Should I wait until later in the year for the orange dial? In your experience as an EDC how does Ti vs SS stack up? Oh the pleasure and pain of decisions decisions. Thanks for any input you have and thanks for being a great community. Going down the rabbit hole of the watch world has been a wonderful new hobby, escape, and distraction during these last couple years of school/work and the new realities of covid19. Thanks again, be well, be well, and keep on keepin on.
> -Paul, Philadelphia, PA


It is an amazing watch, and great for what you will put it through. Paul puts out a solid watch and the lume is great, which should also be good for you.

You shouldn't have an issue getting the MS20 even with the limited production run, BUT, they do go fast.

Have you looked at the blue dial, yellow hand model? It has a date window.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

@ pnsayko, Like Shockwave said amazing watch & you can count on it not being your last ! Pics are mandatory when it arrives ! Welcome !


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ordered a yellow steel version this morning.
Waiting for the Dhl now... Hehe


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my BD1 today. The deep gloss black is so nice


Thanks for the pictures. That deep gloss black is one of the main reasons I will be getting this Bell Diver 1
in black PVD pretty soon (by the end of the month). It would help me out if you would tell me about your experience with the watch. Do you find it too thick? Too big? Too noisy?
The more I can find out about it, before buying it, the better. Thank you.
--
I would have bought it already, but the Islander 04 (which I got a strapcode jubilee band for) and
the Traska Freediver 2 with a beautiful grey dial and black ceramic bezel, both came back in stock...
and would likely sell out again.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mattcantwin said:


> Works well on canvas, too.


Thanks for the pictures. I'm thinking it will look best in all black...pvd case and bracelet.
How do you like the watch? Do you find it too big? Too noisy? Too thick?
OR do you love it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. That deep gloss black is one of the main reasons I will be getting this Bell Diver 1
> in black PVD pretty soon (by the end of the month). It would help me out if you would tell me about your experience with the watch. Do you find it too thick? Too big? Too noisy?
> The more I can find out about it, before buying it, the better. Thank you.
> --
> ...


Hi
My wrist is 6.8" so on the smaller side. The Bell Diver is definitely stretching my limit with regards to size. My sweet spot is usually 40-42 depending on the watch design, L2L, weight, comfort on the wrist. So I had some <40mm and some >42. The Bell Diver is definitely a tool watch, i don't mind it being on the larger side. It's also pretty comfortable and sits flat on my wrist. The L2L isn't excessive where it overhangs. The band still drapes nicely around my wrist. It's built tough and a hit heavy but hasnt been an issue for me because it sits well on the top of my wrist and doesn't wobble the caseback is flat. It's not noisy to me so no issue for me personally. Seems well insulated compared to other watches with this movement. I like it on bracelet and also on strap. I wore my black PVD one in canvas half the time. Great combo.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Lovely yellow.
Just landed...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

arkolykos said:


> Lovely yellow.
> Just landed...


I just love that yellow dial with the SS bezel


----------



## PinteX (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, probably that's the best yellow version i I've seen on a dial, sweet spot...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats!

🟨


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

josiahg52 said:


> Hello!
> View attachment 15094311


Hi!!


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Was searching watch straps an look what I found










I am looking for other straps for D1. Anyone have a favorite besides Scurfa rubber? Not a bracelet fan unless it is an Oyster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scillis said:


> Was searching watch straps an look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Should add this is my favorite so far as it is a one pass thru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scillis said:


> Should add this is my favorite so far as it is a one pass thru
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















What about these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scillis said:


> Was searching watch straps an look what I found
> 
> I am looking for other straps for D1. Anyone have a favorite besides Scurfa rubber? Not a bracelet fan unless it is an Oyster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I have a silver and a no-date dark blue D-1. I just ordered a glossy black to add to the heard!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

scillis said:


> What about these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one of those.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

What do you all think about this blue tropic strap on a yellow D1? To me it looks super summerish...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

C&B James https://www.crownandbuckle.com/chevron-adjustable-james.html


----------



## 1bhs35 (Nov 23, 2019)

Any word on when bracelets will come back in stock for the regular D1s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

hanif.rayney said:


> I got one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome  does it fold over? Comfortable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Apologies if it's already been mentioned but is there any sort of release timeframe for the Treasure Seeker models? That white dial especially is absolutely stunning!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

scillis said:


> That's awesome  does it fold over? Comfortable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, super comfortable. And it feels less thick under the watch than normal single pass natos.

However my personal experience with this kind of strap (flexible material e.g. MN strap, the watch steward, nick mankey hook) is it is less secure in rough conditions. I've brought it on a speedboat once and the watch flipped on my wrist (the caseback on top). Luckily it was still on the wrist!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

jjmc87 said:


> Apologies if it's already been mentioned but is there any sort of release timeframe for the Treasure Seeker models? That white dial especially is absolutely stunning!


Paul posted in another thread that he may have samples soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my Silver D1 yesterday. Hard to capture that texture but it's so beautiful and the blue suits it so well


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

This one is nearly impossible to take a photo of in outdoor light due to the ceramic bezel insert, gloss black dial and chapter ring, and slightly domed sapphire crystal. As Paul Simon once sang, "it was shining like a National guitar".


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Question for the knowledgeable. Will the diver one accept the older 5 digit sub/rlx bracelets? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

My 3rd Scurfa is in the mail on its way...I'm just missing the Diver One bracelet. Is anyone selling theirs by chance?


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Popped my first Scurfa on this evening. And then there is my Scurfa box


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Popped my first Scurfa on this evening. And then there is my Scurfa box


Super collection. 

Favourite?


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, a favorite is hard as we all know. Probably this, as it is a small run.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

BD1 Yeiiow, Scurfa bracelet


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

You have a fine Scurfa collection, Droyal!


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I constantly find myself admiring this watch from so many different perspectives.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> no hesitation whatsoever wanting to make this my first orange dial.


i failed.... have a Helm Komodo orange now coming haha. so i guess depending on whether or not i love the orange, i could still see the Scurfa. =)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

PinteX said:


> View attachment 15094023


Beautiful!! :-! It's pics like this one, and others of that beautiful yellow dial that finally forced me to cave and order this watch! I NEVER buy a 40mm watch. My fav size is 44mm and normally the lowest I'll ever go is 42mm. Have a Bell Diver 1 and love it. For this yellow dial, I had to make an exception... ;-)

Should arrive sometime this coming week..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Paul is awesome and the Yellow D1 is too but for a diver, 40 mm was too small for me so I sold it. I’ll probably try the Bell Diver next.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> Beautiful!! :-! It's pics like this one, and others of that beautiful yellow dial that finally forced me to cave and order this watch! I NEVER buy a 40mm watch. My fav size is 44mm and normally the lowest I'll ever go is 42mm. Have a Bell Diver 1 and love it. For this yellow dial, I had to make an exception... ;-)
> 
> Should arrive sometime this coming week..


That's a nice watch, it's tempting me too but I'm not sure about the size...
What's your wrist size ?

Now I'm waiting for your feedback and photos !


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

G-Drive said:


> That's a nice watch, it's tempting me too but I'm not sure about the size...
> What's your wrist size ?
> 
> Now I'm waiting for your feedback and photos !


My wrist is 7.3". I hope the size of the watch won't bother me. If it does, I'm sure I could sell it easily. We'll see, but hoping I can keep it.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

gaopa said:


> You have a fine Scurfa collection, Droyal!


Thanks, I really do think for the money, they can't be beat. Can't wait for Paul's latest mechanical.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> My wrist is 7.3". I hope the size of the watch won't bother me. If it does, I'm sure I could sell it easily. We'll see, but hoping I can keep it.


I'm 6.75" wrist & I own 7 Scurfas, no issues !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is still my favorite


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is still my favorite


Looking real nice on that color canvas strap. I was surfing the site today looking at the yellow and resisting temptation, so far...although I do have a similar color Helm canvas strap in 20mm...


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is still my favorite


What's the strap on this one my friend?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

arkolykos said:


> What's the strap on this one my friend?


It's a drunkartstraps 100% canvas.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

My first Scurfa from 2016.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Got a chance to weight the MS20 Titanium and it’s 75 grams on the rubber and 75 grams on the ToxicNATO, the stainless diver one comes in at 100 grams on the rubber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, 75 grams, that is good Paul. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Droyal said:


> And then there is my *Scurfa box*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

75 with strap... I am ready!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That’s great. I bet it’ll become my favorite


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's great. I bet it'll become my favorite


Ha ha! They're ALL your favorite


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mike8 said:


> Looking real nice on that color canvas strap. I was surfing the site today looking at the yellow and resisting temptation, so far...although I do have a similar color Helm canvas strap in 20mm...


How do you like the Helm canvas? I have looked at them a few times but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

scurfa said:


> Got a chance to weight the MS20 Titanium and it's 75 grams on the rubber and 75 grams on the ToxicNATO, the stainless diver one comes in at 100 grams on the rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That sounds terrific. My wallet is ready. Do you have any more information on the release date?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha! They're ALL your favorite


no but I do love them all. The yellow is really my bestest right now


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> That sounds terrific. My wallet is ready. Do you have any more information on the release date?


Inquiring minds want to know. I've heard Paul say 'June' before, but that's coming up pretty dang quickly. I also want to know what the best way to be notified of it going on sale so I can snag one.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Grendeline said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. I've heard Paul say 'June' before, but that's coming up pretty dang quickly. I also want to know what the best way to be notified of it going on sale so I can snag one.


Sign up for email news updates on Scurfa website. But honestly, this site will spread the word like wildfire.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got good news and bad news.

The good news: My Diver One in yellow has just arrived! I was a bit concerned it would be too small for my tastes given its 40mm diameter. I normally don't go below 42mm on my 7.3" wrist. I'm happy to report that as soon as I strapped it on, I knew the size would be okay. I think that may be due partly to the case thickness, which gives the watch additional wrist presence. Anyway, I'm very happy with it, the color is great, and it's a definite keeper! :-!

Also I really like the bezel action. It's loose enough to turn easily, yet tight enough that it won't move on its own. It is much better than my Bell Diver 1, where the bezel is slightly too tight IMO, and much harder to turn.

The bad news: Now worried that I might start looking at 'other' D-1s also! :-d

No sun here today, but got a couple pics anyway.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Ha! I bet your Rangemen are squirming in their boxes right now.

Oh, that yellow looks magnificent. I am sorely tempted to get one myself, with the same nagging concern that it might wear too small. 42 mm is usually the smallest I go.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Lee_K said:


> Ha! I bet your Rangemen are squirming in their boxes right now.
> 
> Oh, that yellow looks magnificent. I am sorely tempted to get one myself, with the same nagging concern that it might wear too small. 42 mm is usually the smallest I go.


Well, of course each person's tastes are different. If this watch were very thin, say 9mm, then the story might be different for me. But as it is with the 14.4mm case, it has a lot of wrist presence. It doesn't look as small as I expected it to look.

My suggestion would be to get one, and should it be too small for your liking, you could easily sell it, no doubt.

I'm happy I took a chance and got it. 

Btw, DHL delivery was fast. I ordered it late last Friday. It was shipped out Saturday, and arrived today in Pennsylvania. Thankfully, no extra DHL fees.

The sun popped out. Couple better pics...


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Really nice watch, congrats !

Like I said I do have the same wrist size and was a bit worried of the size.

Can you please, once you got time, do few distant pics or mirror pics ? ;-)


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

G-Drive said:


> Really nice watch, congrats !
> 
> Like I said I do have the same wrist size and was a bit worried of the size.
> 
> Can you please, once you got time, do few distant pics or mirror pics ? ;-)


Hello man check my pictures on this thread.

I have a 18,5 cm wrist and the watch is just fine.

I usually as well don't go beyond 42mm but in this case i have no issues at all.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Finally ordered a BD1 Black/Stainless Steel, on the rubber! 

No bracelet, because that will be on the Treasure Seeker, later in the year!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Papichulo said:


> Sign up for email news updates on Scurfa website. But honestly, this site will spread the word like wildfire.


Thanks. I didn't even realize that there was a newsletter to subscribe to. I'm in. I don't check WUS every day, so I'm worried about missing the on-sale date.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

You know, I've signed up for the newsletter several times and have never received anything. It's one newsletter of all the ones you end up signed up for that I actually want!


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone have a side to side comparison of the 300m to 500m thickness case size photo? For D1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

scillis said:


> Anyone have a side to side comparison of the 300m to 500m thickness case size photo? For D1


I think that Paul has said in the past that the thickness between the two watches is imperceptible in photos. He's tried to take photos to show the difference, but all the photos comes looking like the 300m and 500m watches are the same thickness.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scillis said:


> Anyone have a side to side comparison of the 300m to 500m thickness case size photo? For D1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only difference is, if i'm correct, that the caseback is a bit thicker, because of the thicker seal!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Grendeline said:


> I think that Paul has said in the past that the thickness between the two watches is imperceptible in photos. He's tried to take photos to show the difference, but all the photos comes looking like the 300m and 500m watches are the same thickness.


Yea but maybe someone can just take a photo if they own both watches. I don't know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> I think that Paul has said in the past that *the thickness between the two watches is imperceptible in photos*. He's tried to take photos to show the difference, but all the photos comes looking like the 300m and 500m watches are the same thickness.


This. I have both and can't tell any difference on or off the wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> Yea but maybe someone can just take a photo if they own both watches. I don't know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Can't tell the difference on the wrist but caseback protrudes a bit more


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

josiahg52 said:


> You know, I've signed up for the newsletter several times and have never received anything. It's one newsletter of all the ones you end up signed up for that I actually want!


I'm sorry! I was supposed to work on it on my last trip offshore but the trip got cancelled, I'm back at work today and it's on my to do list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking forward to the updates (and wait)!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Pics of the titanium buckle that will also come with the MS20


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

scurfa said:


> Pics of the titanium buckle that will also come with the MS20


That looks great. Can't wait for the release! I read somewhere that the price is going to be "a bit more than the standard models". Do you have any more details regarding pricing yet?


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Whilst some of you are waiting for the new models, I am still very happy with my current one  
Really good day on (and in) the river with this yesterday.


----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

Are there any Diver One owners here that have a *smaller than 6.5 inch* wrist? Does it ever feel chunky?


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

I have a 16cm wrist (a bit more when it expands, a bit less if it's cold). For me, it doesn't feel chunky, it feels really solid on my wrist. The case shape and the sloped bezel makes the watch feel slimmer than it really is. I definitely notice it's there when I wear something with sleeves, though.

As a comparison, for me it wears ever so slightly worse than a Seiko SKX007, slightly better than a Seiko Monster or Turtle, worse than a Seiko Solar Tuna (but that watch is an anomaly, it's a 46mm watch with 45 lug-to-lug).


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

EDIT: double post.


----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

alexels said:


> I have a 16cm wrist (a bit more when it expands, a bit less if it's cold). For me, it doesn't feel chunky, it feels really solid on my wrist. The case shape and the sloped bezel makes the watch feel slimmer than it really is. I definitely notice it's there when I wear something with sleeves, though.
> 
> As a comparison, for me it wears ever so slightly worse than a Seiko SKX007, slightly better than a Seiko Monster or Turtle, worse than a Seiko Solar Tuna (but that watch is an anomaly, it's a 46mm watch with 45 lug-to-lug).


Appreciate the insights and comparisons! I've got basically the same wrist size as you, and when I tried on the SKX007, it just felt slightly domineering despite its L2L technically fitting within the bounds of my wrists.

Was initially thinking of picking up the MS20 next month as my first Scurfa, but I might have to pass.

Paul, if you'll ever release a 38mm Diver One with L2L of 45mm and below, I'll be the first in line haha.


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

cyclemanic said:


> Appreciate the insights and comparisons! I've got basically the same wrist size as you, and when I tried on the SKX007, it just felt slightly domineering despite its L2L technically fitting within the bounds of my wrists.
> 
> [..]


When I said slightly worse than a SKX007, I said that because the lug-to-lug is longer by a mm or two and it's thicker. If you're worried about how it looks on the wrist, the Scurfa looks smaller than all of the above watches and more proportionate with my wrist.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

The other thing to consider is the 20mm strap width of the D1 gives it a little less of a bulky presence than the SKX with a 22mm strap width. I find my D1 sits lower on the wrist and has better overall proportions than my SKX. I’ve got a smallish 6.5 inch wrist and I think it wears great.


----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

alexels said:


> When I said slightly worse than a SKX007, I said that because the lug-to-lug is longer by a mm or two and it's thicker. If you're worried about how it looks on the wrist, the Scurfa looks smaller than all of the above watches and more proportionate with my wrist.





MissoulaGriz said:


> The other thing to consider is the 20mm strap width of the D1 gives it a little less of a bulky presence than the SKX with a 22mm strap width. I find my D1 sits lower on the wrist and has better overall proportions than my SKX. I've got a smallish 6.5 inch wrist and I think it wears great.


Thanks both for the advice! Nice to hear the D1 wears smaller than a 007 -- maybe I _will_ spring for the MS20 after all :think:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I've owned the 300, 500 and 007. 

I would say the 007 was the worst for having a large wrist presence doesn't help that it is almost 43mm. 
I would compare the Scurfa's more with the SKX031, which was 39.5 mm. I think it is slightly thicker than the Scurfa but wore really comfortable.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

cyclemanic said:


> Are there any Diver One owners here that have a *smaller than 6.5 inch* wrist? Does it ever feel chunky?


My wrist measures anywhere from 6" to 6.25"! I have a Diver One D-300 due to arrive on Tuesday. I can report back then.


----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

lildrgn said:


> My wrist measures anywhere from 6" to 6.25"! I have a Diver One D-300 due to arrive on Tuesday. I can report back then.


That would be great! If convenient, a mirror pic (or anything with a bit of distance) would really help too |>


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Took delivery of my Bell Diver today, and i knew the stories about it being a great watch, but you got to see it in the flesh to really see and feel the quality!

Really happy with this one and looking forward to the Treasure Seeker model!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> Took delivery of my Bell Diver today, and i knew the stories about it being a great watch, but you got to see it in the flesh to really see and feel the quality!
> 
> Really happy with this one and looking forward to the Treasure Seeker model!
> 
> ...


Congrats! 

Enjoy it well


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

interesting... i am getting a 404 or a "There has been a critical error on your website." on https://www.scurfawatches.com/


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> interesting... i am getting a 404 or a "There has been a critical error on your website." on https://www.scurfawatches.com/


I'm not having any issues accessing their website


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

dupe


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Must be me then... wanted the Ti so much that my internet is hating me!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Must be me then... wanted the Ti so much that my internet is hating me!


Well, now that you mention the Ti, when I click that one, I get: 
Not Found
The requested URL was not found on this server.
It's not available till June anyway right?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> Well, now that you mention the Ti, when I click that one, I get:
> Not Found
> The requested URL was not found on this server.
> It's not available till June anyway right?


Ya but I have been admiring the photos for awhile already..


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Is the TI out now? 

Edit: nope.. But I have no problem with seeing the TI page.. 

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I see the Green Ltd. Ed. stock has been exhausted.
Time for the orange to make an appearance!


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

cyclemanic said:


> That would be great! If convenient, a mirror pic (or anything with a bit of distance) would really help too |>


Just came in and on my freshly measured 6" wrist, I think it wears just fine. No hesitations for me to wear this out and about. Here are the pictures.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































Pardon the dusty mirror.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks great! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations. Looks good on you


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> Well, now that you mention the Ti, when I click that one, I get:
> Not Found
> The requested URL was not found on this server.
> It's not available till June anyway right?


Like many of you, I check the site often. This morning while trying to look at the MS20, I kept getting brought to basically the home page or the watches page. I couldn't get the MS20 page to open.


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

What are the chances of the website crashing once the MS20 is available? Lol.

From the looks of it, seems like many members here are pretty keen on it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

lildrgn said:


> Just came in and on my freshly measured 6" wrist, I think it wears just fine. No hesitations for me to wear this out and about. Here are the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 15158741


Man, that looks pretty well proportioned -- good fit for your wrist.

There is hope for me yet! 

Congrats on the Scurfa and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The release is in June. Generally things go smoothly. Keep cool b-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm enjoying the heck out of this Bell Diver 1.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Silver Scurfer


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Just arrived today... Second D-1. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Okay, first I want to acknowledge the influence of some of you Scurfa guys:

Brice (Jeep99dad) for making me buy way too many Borealis Watches.
Boatswain for making me buy a Gavox Avidiver and a Nodus Avalon.
Time4playnow for making me buy way too many G-Shocks.

And of course their influence on my latest purchase, the yellow dial Diver One D1-500:









First impressions: it is magnificent! I was concerned about it being too small for my 7-1/4" circumference wrist but Time4playnow convinced me that it wore larger and sure enough it does. In fact, my calipers show it closer to 41 mm in diameter but most important is the 48 mm lug-to-lug and how it stretches out the footprint very nicely.

I'll have more to say about the D1-500 in the coming weeks as I wear it, but thanks again to the guys above for being so positive about this unique watch (the silver bezel insert makes all the difference in the world and avoids the bumblebee effect seen in so many other yellow-dial watches) and encouraging me to give it a try.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Lee_K said:


> Okay, first I want to acknowledge the influence of some of you Scurfa guys:
> 
> Brice (Jeep99dad) for making me buy way too many Borealis Watches.
> Boatswain for making me buy a Gavox Avidiver and a Nodus Avalon.
> ...


So glad you like the yellow beauty @Lee_K (how could anyone NOT?!) and find the size to be acceptable. See, I told you! I don't lie. More ppl should listen to me on watch advice. ;-):-d I've been told I have good taste.

Btw, it looks GREAT on that strap. And I'm 100% in agreement that the silver bezel makes such a difference in this watch.

And.....never knew that I made you buy so many g-shocks. You're welcome. :-d:-d


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> And.....never knew that I made you buy so many g-shocks. You're welcome. :-d:-d


Oh yeah, there is a Rangeman and a Mudmaster in my collection directly due to your enthusiastic words over the years. I'd post a picture but this is the Scurfa thread, after all.

Thanks again!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats Lee K. 

Sorry/you're welcome 

Glad I was able to help in some small ways.

Keep the pics and thoughts coming!

I agree on the silver bezel. Keeps it light.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Congrats Lee K.
> 
> Sorry/you're welcome
> 
> ...


It was great photos like these that helped push me to go for this watch, not knowing if the size would match my preferences for my 7.25-3" wrist. Thankfully its size is just fine with me, so I owe you a bit of thanks, too! :-! I LOVE yellow-dial divers if they are done right - and clearly this one was done right! :-!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Really enjoying this watch!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> Okay, first I want to acknowledge the influence of some of you Scurfa guys:
> 
> Brice (Jeep99dad) for making me buy way too many Borealis Watches.
> Boatswain for making me buy a Gavox Avidiver and a Nodus Avalon.
> ...


glad I could help 
And congratulations on your yellow Scurfa. It's still my favorite of the many D1 I've owned. But orange still to come 
The size is great. Somehow it wears well on smaller wrists but folks with larger wrists also like it.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

On a WatchGecko tropic strap today.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just arrived today... Second D-1. ;-)











Great choice.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I owned more than a 100 watches and it looks its going to be one of my favourites.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

all these great yellow D1 photos are very dangerous!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> all these great yellow D1 photos are very dangerous!


Only to those ppl who don't yet have one! ;-):-d:-d


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

So, thanks to this thread, I received a new arrival today from the U.K. .....









It's dramatically different from the Seiko SBBN031 I've been wearing the last couple of weeks, but I like it!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

AlexxvD said:


> Took delivery of my Bell Diver today, and i knew the stories about it being a great watch, but you got to see it in the flesh to really see and feel the quality!
> 
> Really happy with this one and looking forward to the Treasure Seeker model!
> 
> ...


Awesome. I can't wait to get mine.
I finally pulled the trigger on the "blacked-out" version (including a blacked out bracelet!)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15168163
> 
> 
> View attachment 15168165
> ...


Awesome pics. I especially like the angle of the 1st one, showing off the sapphire dome!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> View attachment 15171035
> 
> 
> Great choice.


This is a great looking watch! If I was going to get another Scurfa, this would probably be it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. I'm all caught up now on all the posts.
Anybody else read all the posts since the last time they were on the thread?
Or am I the only one who does that?
Whatever. I now own my first Scurfa...the completely blacked-out Bell Diver-1.
And I'm happy to be part of the club. 
I also bought an extra blacked-out bracelet, in case/for when mine gets scratched up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> O.k. I'm all caught up now on all the posts.
> Anybody else read all the posts since the last time they were on the thread?
> Or am I the only one who does that?
> Whatever. I now own my first Scurfa...the completely blacked-out Bell Diver-1.
> ...


Congrats on the incoming bell diver. 

I usually read all the recent unread posts in a thread.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm seriously thinking of getting a Richard LeGrand mark 3 ocean blue from a guy called "Sav". 
I've never bought a watch off this website yet, so I'm a little nervous.
Any thoughts to make me feel better/more at ease?
(especially about him)
Thank you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my BD1 today


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my BD1 today


Someone should hire you as a photographer!!
Seriously, those are AMAZING pictures...and they make me feel even better about the watch I just bought!
---
Do you have any experience buying and selling watches with the people here on this website?
See my previous post. I might buy a slightly used watch from "Sav".
And just want to get some opinion/feedback on the process and ideally about him. Thanks


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

At work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know what the new price will be on the MS20 or if it is posted somewhere?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> Does anyone know what the new price will be on the MS20 or if it is posted somewhere?


The website says that all 100 are all out of stock already. Unless, I'm misreading it.
This watch seems VERY similar: https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-gloss-black/
---
I wish some people would answer my question about buying and selling here. See above on this page. Thanks


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Shockwave said:


> Does anyone know what the new price will be on the MS20 or if it is posted somewhere?


I asked Paul if any were available and he said, yes, that the website is wrong. He said they would be posted for sale soon so don't give up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> The website says that all 100 are all out of stock already. Unless, I'm misreading it.
> This watch seems VERY similar: https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-gloss-black/
> ---
> I wish some people would answer my question about buying and selling here. See above on this page. Thanks


They aren't sold out. They are not even released yet 
He may have mentioned late June? Not sure


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> They aren't sold out. They are not even released yet
> He may have mentioned late June? Not sure


He said late June on his Instagram!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Someone should hire you as a photographer!!
> Seriously, those are AMAZING pictures...and they make me feel even better about the watch I just bought!
> ---
> Do you have any experience buying and selling watches with the people here on this website?
> ...


Thank you kindly. But I just take basic cell phone shots and many don't turn out as clear and crisp as I'd expect  there are better photographers on this thread 
As for your questions above and before about buying a watch from another brand, not sure sure it's best suited for this Scurfa thread. 
But to answer your Q to me...
I have a lot of experience buying and selling here (or elsewhere ) for the last 10 years. I've probably done over 1000 transactions easy.
Don't know who or what Sav is and again not sure this is the right place for specific seller or watch feedback. 
There is a seller/buyer feedback subforum that you may find useful. You may also consider starting a thread for the watch you want specifically and check the sellers feedback too


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

So quick question. 

Anyone store their Scurfa D1 with the crown pulled out or should u keep it in an let it die after 4 or 5 yrs? 

I remember reading about dust affecting the mechanisms inside or.... just let it be kept? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> So quick question.
> 
> Anyone store their Scurfa D1 with the crown pulled out or should u keep it in an let it die after 4 or 5 yrs?
> 
> ...


I personally never even thought of that and unscrewing/pulling the crown when not wearing it. I wouldn't worry and just store it as is, running. Easy enough to get a new battery after a few years.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scillis said:


> So quick question.
> 
> Anyone store their Scurfa D1 with the crown pulled out or should u keep it in an let it die after 4 or 5 yrs?
> 
> ...


It's my only watch so never really thought about it. I would leave it in, part of the appeal of the grab and go. I know Victorinox recommends leaving the crown in when the watch is stored or not used.

Not sure if it has to do with leakage issues of the battery.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think generally the recommendation is to keep it running, but makes sure it doesn't sit "dead" for a prolong period of time to avoid leakage.
or at least that's how I am treating my pieces.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

scillis said:


> So quick question.
> 
> Anyone store their Scurfa D1 with the crown pulled out or should u keep it in an let it die after 4 or 5 yrs?
> 
> ...


I would think you're risking moisture getting into the watch over time if you leave the crown pulled out. On most dive watches, the crown seal is only engaged if the crown is pushed in or screwed down (depending on the design). Leaving it open would expose it to humid air entering the case. Better to let it run and just change the battery when needed. A 4-5 year battery is a long time. One of the advantages of a quartz is that they are very accurate and will be running still when you put them down for days or weeks when you come back to them. Kind of defeats the purpose of having a quartz watch if you need to set the time every time you wear it.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you  all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> The website says that all 100 are all out of stock already. Unless, I'm misreading it.
> This watch seems VERY similar: https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-gloss-black/
> ---
> I wish some people would answer my question about buying and selling here. See above on this page. Thanks


They are just out of stock because he hasn't made them available yet.

I'm just curious if anyone heard what the titanium bumped the price up to.

As for you says question, I believe someone already answered and said this isn't the appropriate thread. 
There is a section on buying/selling and on user's feedback. You usually just have to search their name.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just noticed the MS-20 bezel description identifies it as a blue aluminum insert. It certainly looks black, and I hope it is. Anyone have any insight on that difference?


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

duc said:


> Just noticed the MS-20 bezel description identifies it as a blue aluminum insert. It certainly looks black, and I hope it is. Anyone have any insight on that difference?


I just looked at the website. That has got to be a typo. It looks like it was copy/pasted from the description from the MS19:

https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/m-s-19-diver-one-limited-edition/


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Your eyes are not playing tricks. First day on the wrist; this is my new Scurfa Glossy Black Coke watch. Let me know what you think.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Papichulo said:


> Your eyes are not playing tricks. First day on the wrist; this is my new Scurfa Glossy Black Coke watch. Let me know what you think.
> View attachment 15180543
> View attachment 15180545
> View attachment 15180551


Pretty nice! Does he have a glossy black Pepsi too? Yeah, I could go on the site and look, but whatever...does he?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15179933
> 
> 
> View attachment 15179941


OEM bracelet? Or aftermarket?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Papichulo O.k. I went on the site and couldn't find any other variations of the glossy black...only this one exists:
https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-gloss-black/

So, I'm guessing you bought this ceramic bezel insert somewhere and put it on yourself.
And, like I said, it looks pretty cool.
A blue and red Pepsi one would perhaps look even better...though the red and black at least has the black blending in to the dial.
Where did you get it? How much was it? Was it hard to put on? We need more INFO please.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@lildrgn Scurfa sells those blacked-out bracelets...pretty reasonable prices too!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Grendeline said:


> I just looked at the website. That has got to be a typo. It looks like it was copy/pasted from the description from the MS19:
> 
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/m-s-19-diver-one-limited-edition/


Yup, looks like a mistake. Paul will be along here at some point to set the record straight.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Although now I think of it, a dark blue ti model would be nice too.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> @Papichulo O.k. I went on the site and couldn't find any other variations of the glossy black...only this one exists:
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-gloss-black/
> 
> So, I'm guessing you bought this ceramic bezel insert somewhere and put it on yourself.
> ...


Yes, I just purchased the watch last month from Scurfa, did some research and ordered the bezel insert and did the upgrade. It was quite easy and a good addition to my Scurfa herd.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Where did you get it? How much was it? Do they have other ones that would also fit on this watch?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Where did you get it? How much was it? Do they have other ones that would also fit on this watch?


I have purchased my three Scurfas from Scurfa. You have to get a Seiko SKX007 bezel insert. If you need more info send me a PM


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

lildrgn said:


> OEM bracelet? Or aftermarket?


OEM.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

arkolykos said:


> I owned more than a 100 watches and it looks its going to be one of my favourites.


Is it a light trick or hands are blue?
Very nice with that strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm ordering but I see the blue Diver One D1-500 ND713 is out of stock. Will they be available again?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone else experiencing the site is down? When I attempt to go there, I get the message "There has been a critical error on your website."

EDIT: All better.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Scurfa pulling SAR duty - 72 hour lockdown with this puppy.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Scurfa pulling SAR duty - 72 hour lockdown with this puppy.
> View attachment 15182575


Klebb may very well have used a Scurfa (instead of those feeble old brass knucks) for this little test:


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My D1-500 on an ebay Oyster bracelet last night.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My D1-500 on an ebay Oyster bracelet last night.

View attachment 15182683


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The reality of lockdown - eat till you're tired, sleep till you're hungry


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

begud said:


> Is it a light trick or hands are blue?
> Very nice with that strap.


That's a light trick. Hehe


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15183231


Awesome


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Great service from Paul & Alison, once again.

Managed to get a bracelet for my BD1!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm asking this here because pretty sure that ONE of you will have a quick answer: do we know when the orange-dial D-1 will be released?? :think:

Now that I've realized that the Diver One is not too small for my wrist, I may have a problem. :-d:-d


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I'm ordering but I see the blue Diver One D1-500 ND713 is out of stock. Will they be available again?


I received an email. Availability is in October


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great shots. What beach?



PowerChucker said:


> My D1-500 on an ebay Oyster bracelet last night.
> 
> View attachment 15182683
> 
> ...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

wolfie1 said:


> Great shots. What beach?


Hi! thank you! we were at my dads house in Rehoboth Beach Delaware. they were specifically were taken at Cape Henlopen Beach.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Papichulo What am I looking at? And why do the times not match up?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

PowerChucker said:


> My D1-500 on an ebay Oyster bracelet last night.
> 
> View attachment 15182683


Hey, I like the look of the oyster - could you share the ebay link so I can check it out.

Thanks


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

nickweb said:


> Hey, I like the look of the oyster - could you share the ebay link so I can check it out.
> 
> Thanks


Sure thing my Scurfa brother. The end links aren't a perfect fit for the Scurfa but a little work with needle nose pliers can get them pretty close

https://www.ebay.com/itm/192319533743

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15190299


What's the display in the back Snag?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> What's the display in the back Snag?


Countdown timer to the end of lockdown - 1200Z today.


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I received an email. Availability is in October


I was told the same. Meanwhile ill be looking for a used one to pop up.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimmegimme (Jun 7, 2020)

My BD1 auto, black arrived the other day. So far, I'm very happy with it. Feels solid, easy to read, and since setting on Friday, has only gained 2 seconds. Tried to get on with the original rubber strap, but it just didn't seem to conform to my flat wrist . Feels great on a cheapie MN that I picked up, so I'll invest in an Erikas MN for it.

In the meantime I think it looks nice on my (very tired) NATO with black furniture.

Here's to many years of service, hopefully. 
(Apologies for the potato photo quality).









Sent from my ASUS_I001DC using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought it looked familiar. I grew up going to those beaches. Dewey Beach was home away from home for many years. ;-)



PowerChucker said:


> Hi! thank you! we were at my dads house in Rehoboth Beach Delaware. they were specifically were taken at Cape Henlopen Beach.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

wolfie1 said:


> I thought it looked familiar. I grew up going to those beaches. Dewey Beach was home away from home for many years. ;-)


Yeah we love the DE beaches! We are from philly and the NJ beaches are just too much. DE just more calm and laid back. Pups first time on a beach or sand. He loved it. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

George Lucas called - he needs Chewy back! 



PowerChucker said:


> Yeah we love the DE beaches! We are from philly and the NJ beaches are just too much. DE just more calm and laid back. Pups first time on a beach or sand. He loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> George Lucas called - he needs Chewy back!


Well, since the Star Wars saga is over, Chewy wanted some "Me time" at the beach, lol.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Gimmegimme said:


> My BD1 auto, black arrived the other day. So far, I'm very happy with it. Feels solid, easy to read, and since setting on Friday, has only gained 2 seconds. Tried to get on with the original rubber strap, but it just didn't seem to conform to my flat wrist . Feels great on a cheapie MN that I picked up, so I'll invest in an Erikas MN for it.
> 
> In the meantime I think it looks nice on my (very tired) NATO with black furniture.
> 
> ...


GREAT looking watch. Nice band that works for you.
I got the same watch and look forward to wearing it.
Is "potato quality photo" really an expression where you are from or did you make it up or mis-type?
--
WELCOME to the watch insanity channel...my expression.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm more than likely going to flip this:









For this:


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> Gimmegimme said:
> 
> 
> > My BD1 auto, black arrived the other day. So far, I'm very happy with it. Feels solid, easy to read, and since setting on Friday, has only gained 2 seconds. Tried to get on with the original rubber strap, but it just didn't seem to conform to my flat wrist . Feels great on a cheapie MN that I picked up, so I'll invest in an Erikas MN for it.
> ...


Low resolution cameras are colloquially referred to as potatoes in online forums, blogs, etc. A potato quality photo would presumably be taken with such a camera. Not sure of origin but I've seen it often.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm more than likely going to flip this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both of those watches, and I have to say, Id be hard pressed to choose one over the other! they are both killer dive watches, and represent about the best watch per dollar in their price segment. I have flipped 4 of the Citizen BN0-151's, the reason is, every time I let one go, i end up missing it so much that I get another one.. Same with the Scurfa, I flipped the one I had, and have been missing it, so I bought another one. I might have a problem lol.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

It's JUNE ! MS20 ?


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

PowerChucker said:


> I have both of those watches, and I have to say, Id be hard pressed to choose one over the other! they are both killer dive watches, and represent about the best watch per dollar in their price segment. I have flipped 4 of the Citizen BN0-151's, the reason is, every time I let one go, i end up missing it so much that I get another one.. Same with the Scurfa, I flipped the one I had, and have been missing it, so I bought another one. I might have a problem lol.


Can you post few pics to compare both watches ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

PowerChucker said:


> I have both of those watches, and I have to say, Id be hard pressed to choose one over the other! they are both killer dive watches, and represent about the best watch per dollar in their price segment. I have flipped 4 of the Citizen BN0-151's, the reason is, every time I let one go, i end up missing it so much that I get another one.. Same with the Scurfa, I flipped the one I had, and have been missing it, so I bought another one. I might have a problem lol.


Choose one please.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Choose one please.


Haha fair enough. Ok if I absolutely had to take just one. It would probably be the Scurfa. I just am a sucker for the classic submariner style case and I love the bezel font, colored hands, and dial. Plus that domed sapphire with AR looks great, and 500M with a HEV is just plain cool!

But the Citizen has the Eco Drive, so very low maintenance, has killer lume, applied indicies, and looks bad ass!

Ugh I'm so bad with decisions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

G-Drive said:


> Can you post few pics to compare both watches ?


I sure will. Let me get them from my google drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

PowerChucker said:


> Haha fair enough. Ok if I absolutely had to take just one. It would probably be the Scurfa. I just am a sucker for the classic submariner style case and I love the bezel font, colored hands, and dial. Plus that domed sapphire with AR looks great, and 500M with a HEV is just plain cool!
> 
> But the Citizen has the Eco Drive, so very low maintenance, has killer lume, applied indicies, and looks bad ass!
> 
> ...


The case of the Scurfa is superior in aesthetic to the puffer fish design of the Citizen. The Citizen, however has a better movement.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Now I'm thinking, I could keep the Citizen and just buy this one:


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Now I'm thinking, I could keep the Citizen and just buy this one:


Now you're on the right track as a watch obsessive. Don't flip the BN0151-09L if you've re-bought it. Keep collecting watches until you have an insane amount of them. That's what I did (14 pieces).


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

G-Drive said:


> Can you post few pics to compare both watches ?


I gotchu fam.









I have the Citizen on a Barton quick release that I received when I purchased the Scurfa off of eBay. The Scurfa is on its OEM rubber.

























































I did use a little UV light to charge up the watches before going in the dark.









Third watch in the shot is my Omega Seamaster.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like the citizen may have the edge on the Scurfa a smidge in the lume department?

Citizen is no slouch with their diver lume either.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Looks like the citizen may have the edge on the Scurfa a smidge in the lume department?
> 
> Citizen is no slouch with their diver lume either.


agreed, I think Lume is not the strongest point for Scurfa, and the BN0- divers kill it in the lume dept.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

PowerChucker said:


> agreed, I think Lume is not the strongest point for Scurfa, and the BN0- divers kill it in the lume dept.


I agree; as I have both Scurfa and Citizen watches. As for the lume Scurfa is utilizing the right lume, it just needs to be applied thicker.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

G-Drive said:


> Can you post few pics to compare both watches ?


Here are mine.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Very hefty watch now!

Bell Diver bracelet arrived today.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would still rate the D1-500s lume as excellent though for BGW9. I would agree that other watches like the citizen are brighter but in the whole the Scurfa is great and routinely crushes other BGW9 watches when I do lume comparisons.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I would still rate the D1-500s lume as excellent though for BGW9. I would agree that other watches like the citizen are brighter but in the whole the Scurfa is great and routinely crushes other BGW9 watches when I do lume comparisons.


I think, not only brightness is important, but duration is also a key factor.

And the Scurfa's are very, very good in both i think.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Gimmegimme (Jun 7, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT looking watch. Nice band that works for you.
> I got the same watch and look forward to wearing it.
> Is "potato quality photo" really an expression where you are from or did you make it up or mis-type?
> --
> WELCOME to the watch insanity channel...my expression.


Cheers!

I'm sure you'll be happy with it, when it arrives. I'd say it looks better in person than it does on the website.

Yeah, potato is internet lingo. 

Sent from my ASUS_I001DC using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Any hints on the MS20 release ?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

CV50 said:


> Any hints on the MS20 release ?


+1


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

End of June guys. But feel free to check back everyday. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bring on the Titanium !!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

It just screams toolwatch, but it is also really nice in everyday life!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Any news re the Treasure Seeker release date? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

delmar39 said:


> Any news re the Treasure Seeker release date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will be later this year, according to Paul.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm new to the scurfa brand, and I haven't even received my first scurfa in the mail yet .... but I was doing some forum searching for bracelet availability and saw all the commotion from Feb when the bracelets for the diver one were last available on the site. Sounds like if you aren't ready the minute they become available you miss out. 

I also see that most diver ones are out of stock as well, so is the same race to the checkout expected when they become available? 

Thanks in advance.






Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

pswid said:


> I'm new to the scurfa brand, and I haven't even received my first scurfa in the mail yet .... but I was doing some forum searching for bracelet availability and saw all the commotion from Feb when the bracelets for the diver one were last available on the site. Sounds like if you aren't ready the minute they become available you miss out.
> 
> I also see that most diver ones are out of stock as well, *so is the same race to the checkout expected when they become available?*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In the general scheme of things, it's not a race. It's just that Paul only gets in shipments of watches every so often. He tries to anticipate future demand, but that doesn't always work out (hence the 'out of stock' status until new shipments come in).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

1 year anniversary with this watch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My one year anniversary too! 

Can't wait for the orange to join it. 



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul, 

how have you found the titanium holding up in testing/wearing?


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

I ordered the Scurfa Diver One 500 (Gloss Black) on Monday last week and received it from England to Utah on Wednesday. Pretty impressive. Very nice watch. The MS20 looks like it will be a great one as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brimstone said:


> I ordered the Scurfa Diver One 500 (Gloss Black) on Monday last week and received it from England to Utah on Wednesday. Pretty impressive. Very nice watch. The MS20 looks like it will be a great one as well.


Looks GREAT.
Love the glossy black and domed sapphire.
It seems to be a nice matching rubber strap too.
How do you like it so far?
And if you don't mind my asking, how much was it in dollars total?
Thanks.
---
I think I also want to see the MS20 before deciding on this one.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> Looks GREAT.
> Love the glossy black and domed sapphire.
> It seems to be a nice matching rubber strap too.
> How do you like it so far?
> ...


I am really digging the dome and the lume is ridiculous in a really great way. I am usually not a fan of rubber straps, but this is real natural rubber and extremely comfortable. I took it off and went to a NATO strap, but shortly after went back to the Scurfa rubber. It was $258 including shipping.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Brimstone said:


> I ordered the Scurfa Diver One 500 (Gloss Black) on Monday last week and received it from England to Utah on Wednesday. Pretty impressive. Very nice watch. The MS20 looks like it will be a great one as well.


Wow! The blue lume on the Gloss Black looks really _blue_. I really like that.

Mine (D1-500 Original) has lume that's more blue-green, like this one:



boatswain said:


>


The descriptions for both watches on the website says 'glows blue.' Is the lume on the Gloss Black really that much bluer than others?


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

That gloss black is gorgeous!


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Grendeline said:


> Wow! The blue lume on the Gloss Black looks really _blue_. I really like that.
> 
> The descriptions for both watches on the website says 'glows blue.' Is the lume on the Gloss Black really that much bluer than others?


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Brimstone said:


>


Cool, thanks. It's just like the others. Your one pick at partial lume just looked a lot bluer and I thought it was cool.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Delete


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll say it because everyone is thinking it. Every time I see new postings on this thread, when I click on it, I secretly hope it's someone announcing the MS20 is now available.

Edit: Forgot the gratuitous...


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

duc said:


> I'll say it because everyone is thinking it. Every time I see new postings on this thread, when I click on it, I secretly hope it's someone announcing the MS20 is now available.


I have the MS20 page open in a browser tab on my laptop. I refresh it every time I get on the computer.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am probably missing something but what is the significant difference(s) between the current D1-500 and the upcoming MS20 other than the latter being titanium? I don’t have a problem with the stainless steel of the D1-500.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dupe.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am probably missing something but what is the significant difference(s) between the current D1-500 and the upcoming MS20 other than the latter being titanium? I don't have a problem with the stainless steel of the D1-500.


It's basically a special edition in limited numbers (100 pieces I believe) built to a military specification. Other than the titanium it has a unique caseback and fully indexed bezel insert and white hands.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Wow! Just checked out the Scurfa site to see the situation. I’m stoked I got my blue D1-500 when I did. Looks like Paul’s sold out of almost all D1’s right now. Crazy! Good to see people paying attention to what amazing watches he’s building. The M20 will sell out in minutes I’m sure...as it should!


----------



## tropicwatches (Dec 23, 2019)

It seems that Scurfa has a lot of interesting references lately - although I haven't acquired one yet. Something to look forward to!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Grendeline said:


> Wow! The blue lume on the Gloss Black looks really _blue_. I really like that.
> 
> Mine (D1-500 Original) has lume that's more blue-green, like this one:
> 
> The descriptions for both watches on the website says 'glows blue.' Is the lume on the Gloss Black really that much bluer than others?


They will all look the same with the BGW9 lume.

It just varies in pics and lighting conditions from a blue-green to blue.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

looking forward to July!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D-1 Bracelet return ???


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Good question. I’d like to get a bracelet for my D1-500.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

CV50 said:


> D-1 Bracelet return ???





Tanjecterly said:


> Good question. I'd like to get a bracelet for my D1-500.


This is what's keeping me from ordering one. Hopefully soon...


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Still the only analog I have. Great watch.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Shame my Yellow D1 doesn't get much wrist time these days - as the build quality is superb. Currently looking to sell it as it just sits in the watch-box. Might still keep it but likewise, tempted to sell and then get another colour variant in a few months.


----------



## Kanksbloke (Jun 9, 2020)

Guess who's a happy bunny! My first proper watch and I'm chuffed to bits. I had my heart set on a Christopher Ward C65 until I googled British watch brands out of curiosity and came across these. 
Thanks Paul and Alison!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Kanksbloke said:


> View attachment 15329033
> Guess who's a happy bunny! My first proper watch and I'm chuffed to bits. I had my heart set on a Christopher Ward C65 until I googled British watch brands out of curiosity and came across these.
> Thanks Paul and Alison!


This is a FANTASTIC 1st post! Enjoy your new watch and welcome to the forums


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hot, humid summer weather is here, which means the steel bracelet takes a rest & the rubber strap goes on.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Open the box Paul!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's probably a delivery of fresh MS20s!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

He's just trying to one up Tudor.  😂

Looking forward to the 10th, liking the suspense.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

This one is mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that box is very light cause it's filled with titanium hehe


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

possible to bring the time to 17:00 instead?
20:00 is 3AM here..


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Anybody know when the MS20 goes on sale? I would have thought the 4th would have been a good day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> This one is mine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so excited about this one  
Titanium is one my favorite attribute to a sport watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

larkja said:


> Anybody know when the MS20 goes on sale? I would have thought the 4th would have been a good day.


July 10th 20:00 UK time


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> July 10th 20:00 UK time


Thanks


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Any chance of a sneak peek into the MS20?  Like a genuine photography shot.

I know those uploaded on the website were professionally done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

odyssus said:


> Any chance of a sneak peek into the MS20?  Like a genuine photography shot.
> 
> I know those uploaded on the website were professionally done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

larkja said:


> Anybody know when the MS20 goes on sale? I would have thought the 4th would have been a good day.


It would of, they only landed yesterday and I still need to finish checking, install the inserts and finish the boxes, it's an all stop at the minute as it's my son (Charlie) 14th birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

It looks fantastic! Can't wait.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

I’ve got 3 watches incoming next week. And hopefully an order for a Traska to put through and now this!

I’ll need some overtime or a lottery win


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is an integrated rubber strap that would work with the current Diver Ones? Does the one from Bell Diver 1 work?

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nat-e said:


> Does anyone know if there is an integrated rubber strap that would work with the current Diver Ones? Does the one from Bell Diver 1 work?
> 
> Thanks fellas.


BD1 strap doesn't work with the D1.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> It would of, they only landed yesterday and I still need to finish checking, install the inserts and finish the boxes, it's an all stop at the minute as it's my son (Charlie) 14th birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nat-e said:


> Does anyone know if there is an integrated rubber strap that would work with the current Diver Ones? Does the one from Bell Diver 1 work?
> 
> Thanks fellas.


Way different case with different sizes. 
I like the rubber they come on. Maybe the new B&R Bands strap that seems to have curved ends.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh seriously tempted to try pick up a ms20. Got a yellow D1 a few weeks ago and I seriously cannot get it off the wrist. It's trumping my kermit, zodiac and alpina for wrist time. Absolutely in love with the color and the overall quality is immense!


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Silver Scurfa on gray Toxic NATO that was included with my MS19...


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

CV50 said:


> D-1 Bracelet return ???


So pleased I picked up a bracelet when they had some in stock. It really is top quality. Treasure Seeker next up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love my yellow DiverOne so much  just took off my ExpII to wear this one at the pool. Great summer fun watch


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ever time I go to the pool which was an hour ago for me, I wear mine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Awesome shots J99D


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Drunk Art I assume ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Awesome shots J99D


Thanks buddy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Drunk Art I assume ?


Yes sir  
Only canvas I own


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I'm really starting to warm up to scurfa 
..Haha ive really been looking for a work watch instead of my gshock, this might be it!  Just doing a bit of work on the house.. Do basicly agreed with the wife to don't do any big spending at the moment haha 

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

whoa said:


> I'm really starting to warm up to scurfa
> ..Haha ive really been looking for a work watch instead of my gshock, this might be it!  Just doing a bit of work on the house.. Do basicly agreed with the wife to don't do any big spending at the moment haha
> 
> -: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


They are great and mildly addictive. I have talked myself out of buying extra, several times (yet I have/have had 4)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

MadsNilsson said:


> They are great and mildly addictive. I have talked myself out of buying extra, several times (yet I have/have had 4)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's crazy so many of you seem to buy more of them! Hmm I might put it under the "it was a pre-order, I totally forgot about it, Hon" 

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

Is there any new word on when the Treasure Seeker will be released? I've been sitting on my wallet ever since I saw the early renders, looks like a winner.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Did anyone try Hirsch Rubby on a Diver-1? I am not sure if the 2mm springbars will fit it and also if there is going to be free space between the strap and the case. Not that Scurfa rubber band is bad, it's great, but I'd like to change it from time to time. Thanks. 

Edit: Hirsch Robby, not rubby.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Nat-e said:


> Did anyone try Hirsch Rubby on a Diver-1? I am not sure if the 2mm springbars will fit it and also if there is going to be free space between the strap and the case. Not that Scurfa rubber band is bad, it's great, but I'd like to change it from time to time. Thanks.


I'm pretty sure I put my seiko skx007 springbars in my Hirsch Ayrton

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Nat-e said:


> Did anyone try Hirsch Robby on a Diver-1? I am not sure if the 2mm springbars will fit it and also if there is going to be free space between the strap and the case. Not that Scurfa rubber band is bad, it's great, but I'd like to change it from time to time. Thanks.


Diver One D1-500 on a Hirsch Robby. No issues as far as I can tell. Plenty of space between the end of the strap and case, no articulation constraints, and I'm not sure what "2mm spring bars" are but these are the ones supplied by Hirsch and there is no play in the associated drilled holes on the lugs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> Diver One D1-500 on a Hirsch Robby. No issues as far as I can tell. Plenty of space between the end of the strap and case, no articulation constraints, and I'm not sure what "2mm spring bars" are but these are the ones supplied by Hirsch and there is no play in the associated drilled holes on the lugs.
> 
> View attachment 15340519
> View attachment 15340519


Maybe he was asking if it works with the Scurfa Diverone OEM springbars


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lee_K said:


> Diver One D1-500 on a Hirsch Robby. No issues as far as I can tell. Plenty of space between the end of the strap and case, no articulation constraints, and I'm not sure what "2mm spring bars" are but these are the ones supplied by Hirsch and there is no play in the associated drilled holes on the lugs.
> 
> View attachment 15340519


That's a slick combo!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Maybe he was asking if it works with the Scurfa Diverone OEM springbars


Ah, thank you Brice. Yes, it's a tight fit, but the OEM Scurfa spring bars do indeed fit inside the existing space of a Hirsch Robby strap.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Amazing, thank you! May I ask you for a wristshot, please? Just to see the amount of space between the strap and the case while it sits on the wrist.

The orange strap works very well with your watch, it looks beautiful.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Today is finally here, and hopefully I can stay awake to catch the MS20!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Nat-e said:


> Amazing, thank you! May I ask you for a wristshot, please? Just to see the amount of space between the strap and the case while it sits on the wrist.


Here you go:


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you for the help. I am going to order one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is the day  titanium DiverOne is like a dream come true  
Wonder how fast they'll sell out.... under a Day ?


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

You're welcome. The Hirsch sports straps are very popular with Omega watch enthusiasts, which is why I purchased one for my 42 mm Planet Ocean. Putting it on a Scurfa Diver One is one of those cases where the cost of the strap is almost 50% of the cost of the watch itself, but it does work pretty well. Most of the time, I wear my yellow D1-500 on either an olive or faded blue canvas strap. It's a great combination for summer wear because the watch is so light and the proportions are close to perfect for 7-1/4 inch diameter (184 mm) wrist. I would think the blue or red Robby would also be a good pairing with a Scurfa dive watch. The funky orange strap/yellow dial combination I have made above is appropriate for having a little fun. The great color options that Scurfa provides are just the ticket for those that like to let their hair down every once in a while before returning to the somber blacks and grays and navy blues of most diver watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I'll be sitting on the sidelines and cheering for the MS20. 

While I would absolutely love one, it isn't the right time on my end sadly right now.

But I will be excited to see them land with their happy owners!

Good luck folks, I think the MS20 is an awesome rendition of the D1-500, ultra classic with a touch of special thrown in


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Lee_K said:


> You're welcome. The Hirsch sports straps are very popular with Omega watch enthusiasts, which is why I purchased one for my 42 mm Planet Ocean. Putting it on a Scurfa Diver One is one of those cases where the cost of the strap is almost 50% of the cost of the watch itself, but it does work pretty well. Most of the time, I wear my yellow D1-500 on either an olive or faded blue canvas strap. It's a great combination for summer wear because the watch is so light and the proportions are close to perfect for 7-1/4 inch diameter (184 mm) wrist. I would think the blue or red Robby would also be a good pairing with a Scurfa dive watch. The funky orange strap/yellow dial combination I have made above is appropriate for having a little fun. The great color options that Scurfa provides are just the ticket for those that like to let their hair down every once in a while before returning to the somber blacks and grays and navy blues of most diver watches.


The price is definitely not low, at least for my budget. I bought it for 80USD which is not a bad deal I guess. Unfortunately I found out that I can't wear my Scurfa on natos, it makes it sit awkwardly on my wrist and becomes too top heavy. So a second good rubber strap next to Scurfa OEM one will be nice addition. I am excited how it's gonna look, but based on your pictures I should be happy. The lenght seems the same as Scurfa OEM rubber strap so no problem either. I have Scurfa ND713, the blue no-date version so I ordered the black/blue Robby. It should be here next week, probably even on Monday so we'll see.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Still pondering the MS20. Curious to see what they go for. I would expect the Ti to command a bit of a premium over the other models, but not sure by how much. That may determine whether I'm in or not.
For goodness sake I've already got 4 of these things, including the ms19, and I don't think I'm going to be able to resist that orange when its released so....


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> Still pondering the MS20. Curious to see what they go for. I would expect the Ti to command a bit of a premium over the other models, but not sure by how much. That may determine whether I'm in or not.
> For goodness sake I've already got 4 of these things, including the ms19, and I don't think I'm going to be able to resist that orange when its released so....


Think the boss himself already listed the price for the MS20. £220. Excluding shipping.

I think the "premium" price would be the treasure seeker, since it's automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

3-1-1 said:


> Still pondering the MS20. Curious to see what they go for. I would expect the Ti to command a bit of a premium over the other models, but not sure by how much. That may determine whether I'm in or not.
> For goodness sake I've already got 4 of these things, including the ms19, and I don't think I'm going to be able to resist that orange when its released so....


Price isn't bad 
I recall seeing:
£264 (UK - EU due to taxes)
£220 rest of the world


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

odyssus said:


> Think the boss himself already listed the price for the MS20. £220. Excluding shipping.
> 
> I think the "premium" price would be the treasure seeker, since it's automatic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just meant premium as compared to the steel D1s


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Price isn't bad
> I recall seeing:
> £264 (UK - EU due to taxes)
> £220 rest of the world


So roughly $310.00 USD w/ shipping


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Whoa.. Just noticed.. 14.4mm hight  for a 40mm watch.. Thats high ain't it? 
Specially on a nato strap how tall does it wear? I never wear my skx cause it feels really tall

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ordered! Time for bed...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ordered.. time to go back to work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

MS 20 ordered at 20:02! Time to go back to video games. (I took the day off).


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Ordered. Time to go back to looking at other watches.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Got one ordered.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Still showing sold out...


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Metallman said:


> Still showing sold out...


Try a different browser, delete your cache/cookies, or something. It still shows as 'available' here. But the website got noticeably slower right 20:00 UK.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Maybe sold out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

whoa said:


> Whoa.. Just noticed.. 14.4mm hight  for a 40mm watch.. Thats high ain't it?
> Specially on a nato strap how tall does it wear? I never wear my skx cause it feels really tall
> 
> -: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


On the taller side of things, but definitely not unreasonable for 500m of WR.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

whoa said:


> Whoa.. Just noticed.. 14.4mm hight  for a 40mm watch.. Thats high ain't it?
> Specially on a nato strap how tall does it wear? I never wear my skx cause it feels really tall
> 
> -: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


Don't worry. From the bezel insert to the center of the sapphire, it goes slightly "up". So it doesn't really feel as high as it really is. No problems in terms of wearability whatsoever.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

whoa said:


> Whoa.. Just noticed.. 14.4mm hight  for a 40mm watch.. Thats high ain't it?
> Specially on a nato strap how tall does it wear? I never wear my skx cause it feels really tall
> 
> -: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


They wear great on my 6.8" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Metallman said:


> Still showing sold out...


refresh browser


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Last 2 pieces says my browser. 10mins ago it was 13


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

God damnit.. I ****ed up and now it's out of stock.. 

It said two in stock and then I couldn't find out why it wouldn't go on.. I had to enter country first for shipping haha.. Crap.. Don't buy on your phone xD

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It looks like there are some still available. try again, the site was very slow!


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

At 20:53 they are old out. Paul just posted on Instagram about it. Plus the website shows Out Of Stock for me.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Blooming heck, that didn’t take long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Under an hour as i expected  bravo Paul


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Ugh!

Sold out!

Just got out of a meeting and went to order one. 

Congrats to those who got one!

Huge congrats to Paul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Never mind I guess Paul said it's sold out!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Sometimes the decision gets made for me. Oh well too slow


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

They all went fast!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Skinny Rogers said:


> Ugh!
> 
> Sold out!
> 
> ...


Same here. Just got free from a meeting and gone!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

oh wow... woke up and it was gone!
glad I made the decision to stay up for it


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorely tempted but in the end I decided to wait for the orange and the Treasure Seeker. 


Sent from my flat 6.5” wrist.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sorely tempted but in the end I decided to wait for the orange and the Treasure Seeker.


BAsed on the pics I've seen of the Treasure Seeker, you really can't go wrong. That looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Under an hour as i expected  bravo Paul


Is that a record ?


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

Nat-e said:


> The price is definitely not low, at least for my budget. I bought it for 80USD which is not a bad deal I guess. Unfortunately I found out that I can't wear my Scurfa on natos, it makes it sit awkwardly on my wrist and becomes too top heavy. So a second good rubber strap next to Scurfa OEM one will be nice addition. I am excited how it's gonna look, but based on your pictures I should be happy. The lenght seems the same as Scurfa OEM rubber strap so no problem either. I have Scurfa ND713, the blue no-date version so I ordered the black/blue Robby. It should be here next week, probably even on Monday so we'll see.


I was looking at the same strap. Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Is that a record ?


I am not sure if others sold faster but that's super fast nonetheless


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Is that a record ?


Halios seaforth second release sold out in 6 mins.. am sure there is something that was faster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not sure why it sold out. It looks exactly like other Scurfa that are not sold out. Why does everyone want this?


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Ticktocker said:


> I'm not sure why it sold out. It looks exactly like other Scurfa that are not sold out. Why does everyone want this?


It doesn't look EXACTLY like other Scurfa, that's the first reason maybe? Second could be it's titanium - not another Scurfa in the current line up is titanium. Third reason could be it's limited edition, which on it's own is tempting. Fourth reason is you get great product for your money.

This seems like a good game, someone continue. 

Here's a picture from today's trip. A bit cold for this time of year but great day anyway.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Ticktocker said:


> I'm not sure why it sold out. It looks exactly like other Scurfa that are not sold out. Why does everyone want this?


Perhaps the success of this Scurfa offering was designed to TICK OFF Ticktocker?😉


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> I'm not sure why it sold out. It looks exactly like other Scurfa that are not sold out. Why does everyone want this?


40mm Dive watch in titanium at a rediculously low price, what's not to like?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ticktocker said:


> I'm not sure why it sold out. It looks exactly like other Scurfa that are not sold out. Why does everyone want this?


Fully indexed bezel is another plus (if you prefer the look).


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Pro Diver said:


> Perhaps the success of this Scurfa offering was designed to TICK OFF Ticktocker?😉


Ticked off? I'm asking a pretty simple question. But I do get the poke in the ribs......


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Steppy said:


> 40mm Dive watch in titanium at a rediculously low price, what's not to like?


I do like. I love my MS19, silver dial, yellow dial and black dial Scurfa watches but that doesn't change the fact that this limited edition, titanium watch with an indexed bezel looks like just another Scurfa watches. That's why I don't understand it selling out so quickly. I guess I'm just missing something.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Speaking only for myself, the fully indexed bezels with the font Paul uses just takes this watch to the next level. I really prefer fully indexed bezels. Plus the all white hands just look better to my eyes. Titanium was the icing on the cake.

So after following the brand for a few years I purchased my first Scurfa yesterday. I would not purchase one of the normal products they don’t have the right combination of features for my tastes.

I like the MS19 also btw!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> I do like. I love my MS19, silver dial, yellow dial and black dial Scurfa watches but that doesn't change the fact that this limited edition, titanium watch with an indexed bezel looks like just another Scurfa watches. That's why I don't understand it selling out so quickly. I guess I'm just missing something.


I don't have any other Scurfa Watches so this was just ideal for me, plus to offer a Titanium model at that price is quite something.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

These divers look pretty cool. Should get one for myself.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I was watching Scurfa watches a year ago and waiting for the time to pull the trigger.
Finally got the yellow D1 before 2 months and it's already been one of my favorites so far.
Excellent quality overall and very well designed.
I am enjoying it to the ocean 3 4 times a week for snorkeling etc.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nat-e said:


> It doesn't look EXACTLY like other Scurfa, that's the first reason maybe? Second could be it's titanium - not another Scurfa in the current line up is titanium. Third reason could be it's limited edition, which on it's own is tempting. Fourth reason is you get great product for your money.
> 
> This seems like a good game, someone continue.
> 
> ...


Reasons for MS20 quickly selling; 1. Titanium 2. Brand growth/awareness and 3. A momento of what a fantastic year 2020 has turned out to be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

Now the wait for the bracelet to be back in stock.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Just been back from the ocean
Scurfa D1 yellow


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Ticktocker said:


> I do like. I love my MS19, silver dial, yellow dial and black dial Scurfa watches but that doesn't change the fact that this limited edition, titanium watch with an indexed bezel looks like just another Scurfa watches. That's why I don't understand it selling out so quickly. I guess I'm just missing something.


From my perspective: I have a D1-500 'Original' and I like it _a lot._ It's a great weekend/yard work/car work/ beater watch for me. But I've been wondering if some non-yellow hands would be better for me. I like the white hands over the stainless/polished hands on the Black model. What really gets me with the MS models is the fully-indexed bezel. I use my D1 to 'time' lots of stuff - how long it takes to mow the lawn, laundry, workouts, etc. Having a fully indexed bezel is fantastic for this. And when I saw the MS20 was going to be titanium, that's icing on the cake for me. I've been waiting months for this watch to get released. It being a limited edition just meant that I had to be ready to go when it was released to make sure I could get one.

And besides, there were only 100 of them available. They were destined to sell out very quickly just because of that.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

All yellow...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Biginboca said:


> Speaking only for myself, the fully indexed bezels with the font Paul uses just takes this watch to the next level. I really prefer fully indexed bezels. Plus the all white hands just look better to my eyes. Titanium was the icing on the cake.


Exactly my opinion.

FWIW, when I first checked the site yesterday at 2054 Paul's time, it was listed as sold out. I shot Alison and Paul an email letting them know that if they had sold out, "great news for them"; but if the site was listing them as sold out incorrectly, I'd like to get in line. I heard back from Alison promptly that they had one and I could buy it if I was still interested. I snapped at the chance. They sent me a PP invoice and I was able to get one.

I'm not sure it I got the absolute last one or what the situation was. I'm just happy I was able to get one. My fall back was going to be the stainless version with matte-black dial when it becomes available again. It's obviously not the same, but it's the closest. Anyhow, now I don't have to worry about it.

From my perspective, the all white sword hands seal the deal. This one will be a perfect compliment to my black version with the orange/yellowy hands.

The point of all this is; if you didn't get on line in time, maybe an email to Alison and Paul would be fruitful.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally time to get back underwater, and this will be on my wrist. Summer at last!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

My MS20 was shipped. Can't wait!


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> My MS20 was shipped. Can't wait!


Mine too. Due tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Hirsch Robby arrived. What do you guys think? I like the looks but we'll see about the fit, right now I can't really get it comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks great man give it some time to adjust on your wrist and it will be fine.


----------



## swanksteak (Jul 9, 2018)

Kanksbloke said:


> View attachment 15329033
> Guess who's a happy bunny! My first proper watch and I'm chuffed to bits. I had my heart set on a Christopher Ward C65 until I googled British watch brands out of curiosity and came across these.
> Thanks Paul and Alison!


Congrats on a fantastic watch!!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Nat-e said:


> Hirsch Robby arrived. What do you guys think? I like the looks but we'll see about the fit, right now I can't really get it comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15346611
> View attachment 15346612


It looks great. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I think the blue Robby looks _great! _Comfort with the strap comes after wearing it -- a lot. In my experience, it is quite stiff out of the box and takes a good long while before it settles down and conforms to your wrist.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

It's arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

#089

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great man give us some wristshots


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

First Scurfa, and it's perfect.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15349119
> View attachment 15349120


Love it Snag

Right where it should be


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15349119
> View attachment 15349120


Love it Snag

Right where it should be


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> First Scurfa, and it's perfect.


Congratulations  hope yo get it before we leave town Friday


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Nodrog70 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous. Mine isn't arriving until tomorrow.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> First Scurfa, and it's perfect.


Sweet! Mine was originally scheduled for 7/16 delivery, but it looks like it might show up on 7/15 (today!), so I'm excited. What numbers did everyone get?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Grendeline said:


> Sweet! Mine was originally scheduled for 7/16 delivery, but it looks like it might show up on 7/15 (today!), so I'm excited. What numbers did everyone get?


Mine arrived at my local DHL delivery office at 11:00 today and it looked like I would have it this afternoon, but I got an email from them a few mins ago saying "shipment on hold" with no explanation. So I'll have to call DHL and see what's up.

Did anyone ever have to pay duties on a Scurfa shipment?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> Mine arrived at my local DHL delivery office at 11:00 today and it looked like I would have it this afternoon, but I got an email from them a few mins ago saying "shipment on hold" with no explanation. So I'll have to call DHL and see what's up.
> 
> Did anyone ever have to pay duties on a Scurfa shipment?


Ok, so never mind I just tracked it again and it now says "with delivery courier". So I'll be sitting by the front door today lol


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> Mine arrived at my local DHL delivery office at 11:00 today and it looked like I would have it this afternoon, but I got an email from them a few mins ago saying "shipment on hold" with no explanation. So I'll have to call DHL and see what's up.
> 
> Did anyone ever have to pay duties on a Scurfa shipment?


When I checked my status yesterday, it said 'Shipment on Hold' and then a while later it had 'cleared customs' and is now on the way. I freaked out when I saw 'Shipment on Hold', too


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Arrived! A lot to like here, but I wish it was 42mm instead of 40. The watch is so light a little added size would definitely not affect its wearability. Really a nice watch tho!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

MS20 gone riding. Good morning!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Biginboca said:


> Arrived! A lot to like here, but I wish it was 42mm instead of 40. The watch is so light a little added size would definitely not affect its wearability. Really a nice watch tho!


Tons of 42-45mm dive watches out there already for you including the Bell Diver 1 from Scurfa. Keep it 40mm as it's a "Goldilocks" size that can easily be worn on both smaller and larger wrists. A 42mm Titanium D1-500 wouldn't weight that much more than the MS20 anyhow.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

mi6_ said:


> Tons of 42-45mm dive watches out there already for you including the Bell Diver 1 from Scurfa. Keep it 40mm as it's a "Goldilocks" size that can easily be worn on both smaller and larger wrists. A 42mm Titanium D1-500 wouldn't weight that much more than the MS20 anyhow.


Is there a way to dislike a post lol. I'm not trying to take any of the little watches away from you I didn't say they should discontinue the 40mm models.

I like a fully indices bezel and prefer titanium so there are no other Scurfa watches that appeal to me. As it is now this watch looks toyish to me on my 7.25" wrist. I keep trying 40mm watches because some of them look really great, but they just don't work for me. Last month I bought an Orange Komodo and sold it in an hour. Shame there are some nice watches in that size that I really like but in the end don't like on my wrist. I understand why it's the size it is Paul likes the OG submariners and it's designed to be a working watch so low profile is a benefit.

That said I would prefer this watch was 42mm and it is so light weight that I don't think that would affect the wearability at all. 40mm is not Goldilocks I don't feel my 7.25" wrist is freakishly big yet this watch looks too small. A lot of women wear 40mm watches these days, and I'm not a woman last time I checked lol. Maybe by Goldilocks you mean unisex?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Biginboca said:


> Is there a way to dislike a post lol. I'm not trying to take any of the little watches away from you I didn't say they should discontinue the 40mm models.
> 
> I like a fully indices bezel and prefer titanium so there are no other Scurfa watches that appeal to me. As it is now this watch looks toyish to me on my 7.25" wrist. I keep trying 40mm watches because some of them look really great, but they just don't work for me. Last month I bought an Orange Komodo and sold it in an hour. Shame there are some nice watches in that size that I really like but in the end don't like on my wrist. I understand why it's the size it is Paul likes the OG submariners and it's designed to be a working watch so low profile is a benefit.
> 
> That said I would prefer this watch was 42mm and it is so light weight that I don't think that would affect the wearability at all. 40mm is not Goldilocks I don't feel my 7.25" wrist is freakishly big yet this watch looks too small. A lot of women wear 40mm watches these days, and I'm not a woman last time I checked lol. Maybe by Goldilocks you mean unisex?


The Shogun may be a good alternative for you. Nice diver, larger Ti case with the diashield finish


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah well all I’m saying is there are probably 10X more +42mm dive watches to choose from. There isn’t as much 40mm and under dive watches. It’s a “Goldilocks” size because any wrist from 6”-8.5” can wear it comfortably.

If you want a bigger heavier watch you should get the 43mm Bell Diver 1. If you like watches with heft, I’m not sure why you bought a titanium one in the first place? Pick up a used MS19 or MS18 if you’re just after the fully indexed bezel.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

mi6_ said:


> If you want a bigger heavier watch you should get the 43mm Bell Diver 1. If you like watches with heft, I'm not sure why you bought a titanium one in the first place? Pick up a used MS19 or MS18 if you're just after the fully indexed bezel.


You are reading something in my post that isn't there. In fact the opposite is there. I said I like titanium watches and never said anything about wanting heft.

So it seems to me you are taking some sort of defensive stance that watches should be 40mm because that's what you like, and as a result inferring things I didn't write, and doing so without actually reading all of my posts.

Before this goes any further why don't you read what I wrote and think about it, not jump to conclusions


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> Is there a way to dislike a post lol. I'm not trying to take any of the little watches away from you I didn't say they should discontinue the 40mm models.
> 
> I like a fully indices bezel and prefer titanium so there are no other Scurfa watches that appeal to me. As it is now this watch looks toyish to me on my 7.25" wrist. I keep trying 40mm watches because some of them look really great, but they just don't work for me. Last month I bought an Orange Komodo and sold it in an hour. Shame there are some nice watches in that size that I really like but in the end don't like on my wrist. I understand why it's the size it is Paul likes the OG submariners and it's designed to be a working watch so low profile is a benefit.
> 
> That said I would prefer this watch was 42mm and it is so light weight that I don't think that would affect the wearability at all. 40mm is not Goldilocks I don't feel my 7.25" wrist is freakishly big yet this watch looks too small. A lot of women wear 40mm watches these days, and I'm not a woman last time I checked lol. Maybe by Goldilocks you mean unisex?


No need to defend yourself as there are plenty of others who agree that 40mm is well how does one say this delicately......., "dainty".

I myself purchased one of the 40mm models just to see what all the hoopla was about. Put it on my wrist laughed and then dumped it on E-bay.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

My second Scurfa arrived yesterday (MS20 Number 14). I threw it on another NATO for something different:










I can't believe how much lighter it feels in-hand than my D1-500 Original. Wow.

I have small wrists, so I may need to look for some good quality shorter NaATOs. Suggestions?

Now what do I do with my Original? I may pass it on to my dad.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Grendeline said:


> My second Scurfa arrived yesterday. I threw it on another NATO for something different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't checked availability in awhile, but Redux sells NATO and single pass straps with Ti hardware. The ones I bought are just a tad too short for my 7.7" wrist. Look there.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

No 26










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> No 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my first Scurfa watch, but I can already say am a fan. The domed crystal, big hands, light titanium case and 20mm lugs. I am trying to find something wrong with this watch, and I cannot. Scurfa, you fan list went up by 1


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Okay, folks, picked up an MS20 for my son but he's not into it. Never worn; BNIB (#34). Trying to calculate for the exchange rate, I believe it was around $275. If any of you are interested, let me know. I'll cover shipping.

Thanks


----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

005/100

Wow. Just Wow. What an incredible watch. Thank you Paul and Alison.


----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

On a RedRockStraps light black 12oz canvas tapered strap with light charcoal grey thread. 
I do believe its a combo that works!


----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

And whilst I'm at it. Here's my trusty Yellow D1 in the French Alps hiking last week. I escaped as soon as the 14 day quarantine nonsense was dropped!

Also on a RedRockStraps 12oz mid grey canvas untapered strap with ivory thread.


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 26, 2017)

MS20 #6 has arrived...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scak456 said:


> And whilst I'm at it. Here's my trusty Yellow D1 in the French Alps hiking last week. I escaped as soon as the 14 day quarantine nonsense was dropped!
> 
> Also on a RedRockStraps 12oz mid grey canvas untapered strap with ivory thread.
> 
> View attachment 15350838


Joli paysage


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Number 000 ready for work next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Just arrived 003/100


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Next to my gloss black ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Please DHL deliver before noon...  we leave for two weeks after that


----------



## btf112989 (Nov 21, 2011)

94/100 made it to Tennessee without issue! Surprised with how light weight it is & love the crisp bezel action! Very pleased with my 1st Scurfa!


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

larkja said:


> Okay, folks, picked up an MS20 for my son but he's not into it. Never worn; BNIB (#34). Trying to calculate for the exchange rate, I believe it was around $275. If any of you are interested, let me know. I'll cover shipping.
> 
> Thanks
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry, has been sold.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

My tale of woe. My MS 20 was scheduled for delivery on 7/16. All good I was going to be home. Text 7/15 that delivery was changed to that day. I was probably not going to be around so I signed for it to be dropped w out signature. Here come the tale of woe. DHL states it was delivered at 2:30pm. I was home. Security cameras show no delivery. Heck, no DHL van on my small dead end street. Call DHL n of course they say it was delivered so they need to submit an investigation. I called last night n they “promise” a call by 2pm today. I explained again no delivery. No sign of DHL delivery on security cameras. My conclusion, someone in DHL got free watch or they delivered to a same name road( uncommon name) in next town w same zip except last #. Does DHL gps track their vans? I will never see this watch. I will never waiver signature again but have many many items delivered like this w no issues. Thanks for reading my tale of woe.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Sampsonti said:


> My tale of woe. My MS 20 was scheduled for delivery on 7/16. All good I was going to be home. Text 7/15 that delivery was changed to that day. I was probably not going to be around so I signed for it to be dropped w out signature. Here come the tale of woe. DHL states it was delivered at 2:30pm. I was home. Security cameras show no delivery. Heck, no DHL van on my small dead end street. Call DHL n of course they say it was delivered so they need to submit an investigation. I called last night n they "promise" a call by 2pm today. I explained again no delivery. No sign of DHL delivery on security cameras. My conclusion, someone in DHL got free watch or they delivered to a same name road( uncommon name) in next town w same zip except last #. Does DHL gps track their vans? I will never see this watch. I will never waiver signature again but have many many items delivered like this w no issues. Thanks for reading my tale of woe.


That sucks, I'm sorry to hear that. I'm on the phone trying to talk to a human at DHL as we speak (for the last 30 minutes). My package was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now just says information unavailable. I got a bunch of texts asking me to waive the signature but I didn't as there's too many porch thieves here. I hope DHL manages to find your package!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I have had a number of problems with DHL and I would rather not use them, my MS-20 was delivered yesterday in fine shape other than a little box damage. It was however just dropped on my front door step, no one rang the doorbell and no signature was provided by me and I did not request the no signature option.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear these delivery horror stories.
DHL is the WORST.
I've had lots of problems with them not delivering stuff properly.
Once, they even asked for/demanded a "storage fee" for not delivering it for so long...
after they found it and wanted to charge me an extra storage fee, before delivering it!!!
I said NO WAY...send it back the sender then. 
I'm not paying for something that the sender already paid you for...
and you never delivered. 
---
Always demand a signature of the house owner or you are vulnerable to it being stolen.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

#48/100 has landed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear the delivery challenges 

Hopefully it all works for everyone.


----------



## azyeoman (Jul 5, 2020)

In my case, DHL was excellent. I was notified that the watch would arrive on Thursday and it arrive safe and sound on Wednesday. I'm now the proud owner of #88 out of 100.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Please DHL deliver before noon...  we leave for two weeks after that


Can't leave us hanging. Did you end up receiving it??


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Sampsonti said:


> My tale of woe. My MS 20 was scheduled for delivery on 7/16. All good I was going to be home. Text 7/15 that delivery was changed to that day. I was probably not going to be around so I signed for it to be dropped w out signature. Here come the tale of woe. DHL states it was delivered at 2:30pm. I was home. Security cameras show no delivery. Heck, no DHL van on my small dead end street. Call DHL n of course they say it was delivered so they need to submit an investigation. I called last night n they "promise" a call by 2pm today. I explained again no delivery. No sign of DHL delivery on security cameras. My conclusion, someone in DHL got free watch or they delivered to a same name road( uncommon name) in next town w same zip except last #. Does DHL gps track their vans? I will never see this watch. I will never waiver signature again but have many many items delivered like this w no issues. Thanks for reading my tale of woe.


That sucks, but it's still possible you might see the package.

I once had an item coming via DHL. Same thing, I was home, and they didn't show up, I had security cameras too. They said it was delivered at such and such a time, but it wasn't. (apparently that's a somewhat common practice by them) They did actually deliver it the next day.

I generally will not allow them to deliver w/out a signature though. I WANT them to be liable if something goes wrong.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

househalfman said:


> Can't leave us hanging. Did you end up receiving it??


No


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, Paul; I know you just got through the shipping the all those MS20's - congrats on another winning release!

Any updates on the timeline for the Treasure Seeker?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Mine shows up as being at the local warehouse since the morning of the 15th. I've called DHL twice and now they're going to launch an 'investigation' to see why it isn't being delivered.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good luck!

I just need to try the Zealande strap I had on my SMPC 300. While it's about 1mm off, it fits okay. However, the MS20 lost the ruggedness somehow...


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

#2 was located and delivered! Pictures in a couple of hours. This thing is lovely.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

singularityseven said:


> #2 was located and delivered! Pictures in a couple of hours. This thing is lovely.


Good to know. I have #3, was wondering who beat me to the first two.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocking the yellow D1 500 today out for a walk with my little man. I absolutely love this piece.it is getting almost permanent wrist time. So much so that I'm considering clearing out so pieces!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

singularityseven said:


> #2 was located and delivered! Pictures in a couple of hours. This thing is lovely.


Congratulations  low serial too


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations  low serial too


Thanks, it's a great looking watch.

Some photographs:

This is the first Scurfa I've seen in the metal and I'm thoroughly impressed with the build quality of the case.




























I bought this watch to write about for my blog, and it will unfortunately have to go back on the market when I'm done. Folks on this thread and the other get dibs.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Here's a lume shot!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

singularityseven said:


> Here's a lume shot!


Interesting that your lume looks green. Mine has a blue tone to the lume which makes me think it's BGW9...


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

The green-ish shade is an artifact of the lighting in my room already and some (poor) batch processing I did on my photographs.

Here's another shot where it looks the way it should:


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I grabbed one of these for my son when it was recently offered to me. 
Solid piece, love it on the rubber, clean, tight and light.

I've never handles one of these in person but the ti lightness combined with the white handset / full indexes bezel in a winner.

I may end up giving this some reps myself while my diver is in for a service.


















Flat seven inch wrist.

40mm is brilliant IMo and the watch wears lower than I was expecting. Pleasantly surprised

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

MS20 feels alive on nato


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

#58 -- Awesome watch Paul!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

#97 in the house. Sporting a Redux single pass strap with Ti hardware. It is about 3/4" too short for my 7.7" wrist, but I can still make it work.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Paul @scurfa 
How often are you doing production runs? I'm just wondering which out of the out of stock watches will be available again and when.


----------



## twort (Apr 4, 2012)

Bob1035 said:


> Paul @scurfa
> How often are you doing production runs? I'm just wondering which out of the out of stock watches will be available again and when.


I agree was going to order a yellow with silver but while waiting for a question to be answered it was aold out.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

If anyone is still interested in an MS20, mine (#2/100) is now available. Just cover what I paid and it is yours.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Got a jubilee from UC for my Sarb035 but am keeping it on the stock bracelet for now. Snapped right into place on the D1 and doesn't look too terrible. Comfy as hell.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Update: now up to 3calls to DHL. 2cnd call with investigation in place netted me a phone # to site area CS. I was promised a call from them by 1pm that next day. Of course, no call came. I called them for call #3. CS reports that last note stated driver was sent back out to retrieve delivery. I questioned that the delivery was supposedly delivered to me. CS reports it was obviously delivered to another address. I asked where and CS could not or did not have that information. I was promised a update but Monday. I doubt that call will come. I imagine by Monday night I will email scurfa and ask them to place a claim on their end. This package is gone thanks to DHL.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Update: now up to 3calls to DHL. 2cnd call with investigation in place netted me a phone # to site area CS. I was promised a call from them by 1pm that next day. Of course, no call came. I called them for call #3. CS reports that last note stated driver was sent back out to retrieve delivery. I questioned that the delivery was supposedly delivered to me. CS reports it was obviously delivered to another address. I asked where and CS could not or did not have that information. I was promised a update but Monday. I doubt that call will come. I imagine by Monday night I will email scurfa and ask them to place a claim on their end. This package is gone thanks to DHL.


That really sucks man I'm sorry that happened. I hope it turns up.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> If anyone is still interested in an MS20, mine (#2/100) is now available. Just cover what I paid and it is yours.


You don't like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> You don't like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked it a lot. I bought it to review for my blog though. Not as a personal keeper.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I liked it a lot. I bought it to review for my blog though. Not as a personal keeper.


Gotcha.. love your blog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Gotcha.. love your blog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really appreciate that.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate that.


I was going offer mine, but duh. If you ever want to review a doxa, let me know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate that.


Link to said blog please?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I liked it a lot. I bought it to review for my blog though. Not as a personal keeper.


Do you want to swap it for something ?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Link to said blog please?







__





Beans & Bezels – Watch Reviews







www.beansandbezels.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchos gracias.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Do you want to swap it for something ?


It's gone, sorry!


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Picked up #34 from a forum member here and was pleasantly surprised to find that a Monta rubber strap fits! Wondering if that means other fitted straps for the submariner will work.

It's not as thick as the case lugs so there is a tiny bit of "step" from the top of the strap. If I still had my OceanKing, I might have tried the bracelet....


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

E_PEV said:


> Picked up #34 from a forum member here and was pleasantly surprised to find that a Monta rubber strap fits! Wondering if that means other fitted straps for the submariner will work.
> 
> It's not as thick as the case lugs so there is a tiny bit of "step" from the top of the strap. If I still had my OceanKing, I might have tried the bracelet....
> View attachment 15356226
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Following up to my last post. It looks like it's not as great a fit as I originally thought. The top strap start to come away from the case a little but interestingly enough, the bottom strap has no movement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Excellent photos jeep99dad. What's the strap? Original tropic?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice photos Jeep99dad. Where's that in general? You're making me envious!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

E_PEV said:


> Following up to my last post. It looks like it's not as great a fit as I originally thought. The top strap start to come away from the case a little but interestingly enough, the bottom strap has no movement
> 
> View attachment 15356276


Rubber deployant straps work good with them.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

E_PEV said:


> Following up to my last post. It looks like it's not as great a fit as I originally thought. The top strap start to come away from the case a little but interestingly enough, the bottom strap has no movement
> 
> View attachment 15356276


My Zealande does that on my Sub 16610 when off the wrist. On the wrist it is fine.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

MS19 #003 & MS20 #089 side by side both on supplied nato straps. Handsome pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

arkolykos said:


> Excellent photos jeep99dad. What's the strap? Original tropic?


Thank you  
No, i don't like the original tropic. Those squared flat ends look horrible to me once on the wrist. 
This is my favorite tropic strap, it's the zodiac tropic with regally rounded ends, nice taper and great quality rubber. I own the blue and orange versons too. They wear great.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Nice photos Jeep99dad. Where's that in general? You're making me envious!


 my happy place, Central west coast of Florida.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Summer Day  needs a summer watch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Been a while since I've had the bracelet on. 



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The OEM Scurfa bracelet is a winner!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I also wonder if there are any plans for an orange dial. Us dive watch fans love a good orange dial....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bob1035 said:


> I also wonder if there are any plans for an orange dial. Us dive watch fans love a good orange dial....


It's 'when', not 'if'.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> It's 'when', not 'if'.


Just went back into Scurfa's instagram feed and saw that. Can't wait!


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Bob1035 said:


> Just went back into Scurfa's instagram feed and saw that. Can't wait!


Please share the date with us. Thanks


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

arkolykos said:


> Please share the date with us. Thanks


The exact date is, according to the IG Post which was about 4 weeks ago... "later in the year".

So mark your calendar lol


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The OEM Scurfa bracelet works pretty well on the new MS20 despite their differences in metal


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a scurfa watch but Paul has designed a great rubber strap specifically for the Tudor BB Bronze and I highly recommend it. 
Great fit and fills in the lugs nicely unlike most straps on Black Bays. No gap


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Biginboca said:


> The exact date is, according to the IG Post which was about 4 weeks ago... "later in the year".
> 
> So mark your calendar lol


It will be great if Paul could share approximately the time of the orange one.


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

The seams on the black bay strap are unseemly


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

arkolykos said:


> It will be great if Paul could share approximately the time of the orange one.


In this biz, vague is safe, and I say that kindly. "later in the year" is the exact date. Many micros are stating arrivals "in 2021" for their exact date. Just keep your budget fluid.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> The OEM Scurfa bracelet works pretty well on the new MS20 despite their differences in metal
> 
> View attachment 15359769


Looks like I need to get it for those bracelet days!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

How much did the OEM D-1 bracelet cost when it was available? I haven't had a watch on a bracelet in more than a decade but this fits the watch so well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nat-e said:


> How much did the OEM D-1 bracelet cost when it was available? I haven't had a watch on a bracelet in more than a decade but this fits the watch so well.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

This is even great for golf. The way I play, I need a dive watch when retrieving balls from the water hazards


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's something cool I just wanted to share. Got the MS20 last week and right away started thinking this needs a bracelet. Looked high and low and ended up grabbing a new Maratac Grade 5 Titanium 20mm bracelet from a SR-35 off eBay for $50 delivered. Took a few hours with a dremel on the solid end links to get them to where I'm happy with the fit, and then I drilled out the end links and bracelet to fit a Marathon shoulderless spring bar from a SAR. I couldn't drill large enough for the awesome Scurfa bars they were just too big in diameter. Marathon SAR bars are plenty good though! So I just finished it up. Have a look!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks really good "Boca"! Lotta work there. What we WIS go through  I'm glad I had the OEM bracelet handy, but you've got yourself a nice full all titanium kit. Mine felt a little light in the center from the watch, then in an hour it all evened out. That said, the MS20 on the nato is a great summer weight piece on the wrist.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Riddim Driven said:


> Looks really good "Boca"! Lotta work there. What we WIS go through  I'm glad I had the OEM bracelet handy, but you've got yourself a nice full all titanium kit. Mine felt a little light in the center from the watch, then in an hour it all evened out. That said, the MS20 on the nato is a great summer weight piece on the wrist.


The light weight of the MS20 has been a nice surprise. On a NATO it feels like nothing at all, and what I love is this bracelet is a featherweight also it compliments the weight of the watch nicely. This combo feels pretty much weightless on my wrist.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Update: DHL still “retrieving” the wrong address delivery of my M.S. 20.i have contacted scurfa to start the claim process. Scurfa has responded very quickly to my email to them. In fact, 2 responses with update. My missing watch is #71. Keeps your eyes 👀 open for it. 🙂


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Giving the NATO straps one more chance.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I just love the bracelet, and haven't switched back to the rubber strap once (even though that is also super comfortable). The quick adjustment is so useful in the summer heat when wrists expand.










Right, enough golf for now. Next shot will either be at the beach or diving.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still the MS20


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

On a CW strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

ND513 today


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

On a borealis tropic strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Still loving the BD1 on a bracelet.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, uh.. what are the latest news on the treasure seeker? Will it be buyable any time soon?


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

I am very much looking forward to the TS!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Still loving this yellow dial Diver One...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still strapped to my wrist!










Strangely iPhone uploads better quality images.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa yellow DiverOne on my Zodiac Tropic rubber strap. Best tropic I've owned.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Took this beauty diving. Super clear underwater, and I can't say enough about the bracelet. This is solid and the watch isn't going to fall off my wrist (unlike my 10 year old Suunto D4i strap which finally fell apart).


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Scurfa MS20 final update. First, I want to praise scurfa and their customer service. As I had posted DHL had stated they delivered but watch never received. After 2weeks of calling DHL and promise after promise that the Providence RI depot would call me. Never happened until after I contacted scurfa. Alison was wonderful to deal with. Exchanging emails and information led DHL to finally call me. DHL admits they delivered to zip code 06260 not 06262 but it’s “only 10 miles away. I am still trying to figure out that response. DHL claims driver went back to address and spoke with someone who denied receiving anything from DHL. I contacted Alison again and today scurfa refunded my money as I assume DHL paid them back. I asked Alison to put me on the list for MS21. 😍Very disappointed that some POS stole my watch but so pleased with scurfa for their great customer support. I actually went to this address before I contacted scurfa and asked the guy if he had received a package that was intended to my zip code same road address,
. The POS lied. Karma is a ***** and I hope it bites him in the ass. I love my scurfa MS19 and would purchase from them again in a second. Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

He will get his come uppance one day mate..
Nothing surer

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

*"Listen to the bell Grossbard, it tolls for thee!"*


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Sampsonti said:


> Scurfa MS20 final update. First, I want to praise scurfa and their customer service. As I had posted DHL had stated they delivered but watch never received. After 2weeks of calling DHL and promise after promise that the Providence RI depot would call me. Never happened until after I contacted scurfa. Alison was wonderful to deal with. Exchanging emails and information led DHL to finally call me. DHL admits they delivered to zip code 06260 not 06262 but it's "only 10 miles away. I am still trying to figure out that response. DHL claims driver went back to address and spoke with someone who denied receiving anything from DHL. I contacted Alison again and today scurfa refunded my money as I assume DHL paid them back. I asked Alison to put me on the list for MS21. ?Very disappointed that some POS stole my watch but so pleased with scurfa for their great customer support. I actually went to this address before I contacted scurfa and asked the guy if he had received a package that was intended to my zip code same road address,
> . The POS lied. Karma is a *** and I hope it bites him in the ass. I love my scurfa MS19 and would purchase from them again in a second. Thanks for listening to my rant.


Maybe Paul can let us know what serial number was initially destined for you and we can keep an eye out for it on the pre-owned market. The odds are that the thief will look to move it eventually.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

#71 and please if anyone sees it listed let me know


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously a nice watch for the summer.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

ORANGE!!??

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

After midnight. Happy Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Sampsonti said:


> Scurfa MS20 final update. First, I want to praise scurfa and their customer service. As I had posted DHL had stated they delivered but watch never received. After 2weeks of calling DHL and promise after promise that the Providence RI depot would call me. Never happened until after I contacted scurfa. Alison was wonderful to deal with. Exchanging emails and information led DHL to finally call me. DHL admits they delivered to zip code 06260 not 06262 but it's "only 10 miles away. I am still trying to figure out that response. DHL claims driver went back to address and spoke with someone who denied receiving anything from DHL. I contacted Alison again and today scurfa refunded my money as I assume DHL paid them back. I asked Alison to put me on the list for MS21. ?Very disappointed that some POS stole my watch but so pleased with scurfa for their great customer support. I actually went to this address before I contacted scurfa and asked the guy if he had received a package that was intended to my zip code same road address,
> . The POS lied. Karma is a *** and I hope it bites him in the ass. I love my scurfa MS19 and would purchase from them again in a second. Thanks for listening to my rant.


Sorry to hear that. Just an opinion...but since DHL messed up once, I think their "zip code" explanation could be nothing more than a stupid excuse. Nevertheless, if someone has your watch (could very well be simply lost), I think it's a shame he/she won't try to sort it out and return it to you. This is not a watch you can sell for a crazy amount and if the person is not into watches, he will never appreciate the watch for what it is. The person will probably never know that it is a diver watch specifically designed by a professional saturation diver, delivered with amazing specs for the price, that the value is so good that Paul and Alison probably don't make huge money on it....This is what would bug me the most. The part of enjoyment I have from wearing Scurfa watch is because I know what it is. I believe most of us do.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

randb said:


> ORANGE!!??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


 I'm also interested in the orange. I guess it will be here soon...


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

I have a Scurfa bell diver one - awesome watch. It is actually the second one that I have owned.... But does anyone know if he plans on releasing a smaller automatic diver someday? His automatics are enormous.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

phillyforager said:


> I have a Scurfa bell diver one - awesome watch. It is actually the second one that I have owned.... But does anyone know if he plans on releasing a smaller automatic diver someday? His automatics are enormous.


There's a model called the treasure seeker that is on its way


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

boatswain said:


> There's a model called the treasure seeker that is on its way


I just looked this up on a separate post. I can't wait... Are these measurement correct on it:

_Case size 41mm x 49mm and 13mm thick
Bumper bar case
Grade A Superluminova
300m ~ 1000ft
Ceramic bezel insert
Automatic movement
Sapphire Crystal, slight dome rounded sides
Five piece bracelet with folding clasp
Dial colours;
Black dial, polished hands with a touch of red
Yellow dial, gloss black hands and markers
Orange dial, gloss black hands and markers
White dial, gloss black hands and markers
Dark blue, brushed hands, markers and matching insert
Hydro blue with polished hands, markers and matching insert,_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

phillyforager said:


> I just looked this up on a separate post. I can't wait... Are these measurement correct on it:
> 
> _Case size 41mm x 49mm and 13mm thick
> Bumper bar case
> ...


That's the Treasure! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> That's the Treasure!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


There are no photos yet, correct?

The mockups look awesome.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Only of the caseback so far.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Isofrane ....RS buckle










Very happy with this purchase.
The Ti case / contrasts handset and markers and fully indexed bezel are perfect.
So light and comfortable.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally was able to get my MS20 after being away a couple of weeks. 
Love it. Great weight.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The regular D1500 handled the lake depth admirably.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been away for about a month. Anyone have an idea when the Diver One stainless steel bracelets will be back in stock? Paul?


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Not many people go as deep as Paul, so it works for warm water recreational diving just as well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

njhinde said:


> Not many people go as deep as Paul, so it works for warm water recreational diving just as well
> 
> View attachment 15383473


Awesome!

Good on you


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm liking this blue D-1 as much as the yellow one, I think! The blue on the dial is just a perfect shade, complemented by the beautiful blue bezel and strap. Then the yellow highlights are icing on the cake!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm liking this blue D-1 as much as the yellow one, I think! The blue on the dial is just a perfect shade, complemented by the beautiful blue bezel and strap. Then the yellow highlights are icing on the cake!
> 
> View attachment 15384567
> 
> ...


I agree, this shade of blue is spot on! Hopefully will be the shade/colour for the MS21.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Any more yellow in close future?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Seem to be more PVD Diver 1s still in stock than non-PVD, any thoughts on why they seem to be less popular? I'm looking at them seriously for the first time, especially the yellow PVD and the black with orange hands and thinking they might look even cooller in a couple of years with some patina. Would be good to see some pictures come to think of it, apologies for not having done a thorough search on this topic...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

matt999 said:


> Seem to be more PVD Diver 1s still in stock than non-PVD, any thoughts on why they seem to be less popular? I'm looking at them seriously for the first time, especially the yellow PVD and the black with orange hands and thinking they might look even cooller in a couple of years with some patina. Would be good to see some pictures come to think of it, apologies for not having done a thorough search on this topic...


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

We own 2 D1 in the family. I have the yellow steel version and my brother has the black pvd. Both look and feel great. I prefer the steel feeling rather than the pvd but that's just matter of preference.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info and pics. How shiny is the black case? Looks pretty matt but hard to tell from most photos. Is it as matt as this seems for example? Granted its seen some wear...


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

That last pic of the Porsche Design watch is borrowed by the way, I hope no one minds.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

It's not as mat like the one on the picture but it's not shiny as well.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Here are a couple to show to difference between with and without flash:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

On the beach 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures duc and Snaggletooth, arkolykos too. I'm satisfied the finish isn't too shiny, Snaggletooth's final pic makes the watch look particularly awesome. I guess there's no noticeble wear at this point given the age of the watches. I'm noy hugely concerned over scratches - I imagine the bezel would bear th brunt of any potential damage and it's the same bezel whether the watch has PVD or not. 

I'm still wondering why the PVD seems less popular, maybe it's perceived by potential Scurfa buyers as less true to the spirit of the watch - no great heritage of iconic black divers perhaps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matt999 said:


> Seem to be more PVD Diver 1s still in stock than non-PVD, any thoughts on why they seem to be less popular? I'm looking at them seriously for the first time, especially the yellow PVD and the black with orange hands and thinking they might look even cooller in a couple of years with some patina. Would be good to see some pictures come to think of it, apologies for not having done a thorough search on this topic...


I think black (PVD or DLC) is just less popular in general. It's less versatile and more "in your face" than a brushed SS. So i think naturally people lean more towards the classic and safer SS versions. I also personally feel it is easier to appreciate case finish on SS than PVD but that's just my opinion.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I finally got around to posting my thoughts on the MS20: Scurfa MS20 Diver One Limited Edition - Beans & Bezels

And here's some pictures to show off that awesome titanium case:


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

Papichulo said:


> I have been away for about a month. Anyone have an idea when the Diver One stainless steel bracelets will be back in stock? Paul?


Did you ever get an answer on this?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Ms-20 on isofrane.

Great combo on wrist in the heat.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Ms-20 on isofrane.
> 
> Great combo on wrist in the heat.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Looks great


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

pswid said:


> Did you ever get an answer on this?


Sorry I'm offshore with poor internet, looking like the end of this month but I'm here for a while, the website photographer will need to take pics as I'm going with a good quality folding clasp this time around.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey @scurfa any news about the orange D1 or the treasure seeker?

Many of us are waiting for this pieces.

Thanks


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Chilling after lots of snorkeling with my yellow D1


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Sorry I'm offshore with poor internet, looking like the end of this month but I'm here for a while, the website photographer will need to take pics as I'm going with a good quality folding clasp this time around.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New strap from Haveston.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> New strap from Haveston.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I like it.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

arkolykos said:


> Hey @scurfa any news about the orange D1 or the treasure seeker?
> 
> Many of us are waiting for this pieces.
> 
> Thanks


Looking like November for the Orange dial Diver One, the delay is by Ronda the movement manufacturer as they were closed for quite a while over lockdown


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

arkolykos said:


> Hey @scurfa any news about the orange D1 or the treasure seeker?
> 
> Many of us are waiting for this pieces.
> 
> Thanks


Also I'm tweaking the Treasure Seeker as I'm not happy with certain things


----------



## ClusterFlux (May 6, 2010)

Can't wait to get my first Scurfa and put it through its paces! Too bad I missed out on the MS20 and the normal non-gloss black and the black with yellow hands are both out of stock. Guess I'll have to keep my eye on the classifieds section or wait for a restock in November.

@scurfa I've seen various rumours that more titanium watches are potentially coming outside of the MS line. Any chance that's true?


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Looking like November for the Orange dial Diver One, the delay is by Ronda the movement manufacturer as they were closed for quite a while over lockdown





scurfa said:


> Also I'm tweaking the Treasure Seeker as I'm not happy with certain things


Thank you very much for the info.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul, also saw on your instagram that there are some D1-500 titanium models down the line. Your feed said there were no date versions coming, will there be a date version as well? 

Unfair question, but how would you compare the MS20 vs. the Pelagos?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Shockwave said:


> Paul, also saw on your instagram that there are some D1-500 titanium models down the line. Your feed said there were no date versions coming, will there be a date version as well?
> 
> Unfair question, but how would you compare the MS20 vs. the Pelagos?


The Pelagos is larger, heavier, and has stronger lume. The MS20 is more accurate tho!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Biginboca said:


> The Pelagos is larger, heavier, and has stronger lume. The MS20 is more accurate tho!


haha, tu che on the accuracy.

Also thank you for the side by side. Good pic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my MS20 on a tropic strap this afternoon 
Just cell phone shots but i like this combo. It's very comfortable.


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

ClusterFlux said:


> Can't wait to get my first Scurfa and put it through its paces! Too bad I missed out on the MS20 and the normal non-gloss black and the black with yellow hands are both out of stock. Guess I'll have to keep my eye on the classifieds section or wait for a restock in November.


Paul is just curating the full experience of buying a well made steel sports watch.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I finally got around to posting my thoughts on the MS20: Scurfa MS20 Diver One Limited Edition - Beans & Bezels


I have a question for you. You said you were going to sell your MS20 after doing your review, right? Did you already sell it? If not, I think this guy might want it:



Sampsonti said:


> Scurfa MS20 final update. First, I want to praise scurfa and their customer service. As I had posted DHL had stated they delivered but watch never received. After 2weeks of calling DHL and promise after promise that the Providence RI depot would call me. Never happened until after I contacted scurfa. Alison was wonderful to deal with. Exchanging emails and information led DHL to finally call me. DHL admits they delivered to zip code 06260 not 06262 but it's "only 10 miles away. I am still trying to figure out that response. DHL claims driver went back to address and spoke with someone who denied receiving anything from DHL. I contacted Alison again and today scurfa refunded my money as I assume DHL paid them back. I asked Alison to put me on the list for MS21. ?Very disappointed that some POS stole my watch but so pleased with scurfa for their great customer support. I actually went to this address before I contacted scurfa and asked the guy if he had received a package that was intended to my zip code same road address,
> . The POS lied. Karma is a *** and I hope it bites him in the ass. I love my scurfa MS19 and would purchase from them again in a second. Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Grendeline said:


> I have a question for you. You said you were going to sell your MS20 after doing your review, right? Did you already sell it? If not, I think this guy might want it:


I did post here that it was available, and then finally sold it on Reddit!


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

I posted an ad on WTB, but thought I would ask here as well since you guys have your thumb on the Scurfa world . I am looking for a Scurfa Diver One bracelet with the adjustable clasp. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Good morning to to all the Scurfa owners, a group of very Kool Kats


----------



## ClusterFlux (May 6, 2010)

I got VERY lucky and managed to track down an MS20 that wasn't being sold at a ridiculous price. Can't wait to put this guy through its paces!


----------



## 11thsfgrp (Feb 26, 2016)

OOF! right chunky hunk of steel.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Nat-e I don't know which background I like MORE! Wow
They both make me want to be there.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @Nat-e I don't know which background I like MORE! Wow
> They both make me want to be there.


Thank you, I'd like to be back there too! Pics are from last week (vacation).


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

New member to the club:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Still my favorite Scurfa


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

My M.S.19 has been a rockstar all week at the beach. More than tough enough for daytime activities, and I find it just classy enough for dinner at night.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Nat-e said:


> View attachment 15414224
> 
> View attachment 15414225


Nice pics. Does that Kofola taste like Coca-Cola?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MS20 by the pool this afternoon


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Papichulo said:


> Nice pics. Does that Kofola taste like Coca-Cola?


Thank you. Kofola was invented in Czechoslovakia during communism as an alternative to Coca-Cola, since it was unavailable at that time here. Kofola makes a lot of different tastes, like almond, vanilla, cinnamon etc. The original one without special flavor has a combination of 14 different herbs and fruit juices and liquorice in it. It tastes...different. At first, I really didn't like it. But I somehow grew to love it. You do taste the herb and fruit base in it, which makes it taste different from Coca-Cola. I can only recommend it if you can try it. Best, of course, is when it's tapped (I hope that is the correct word).


----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

How to those of you that own the polished diver one Gloss Black like it compared to the brushed finish. I'm concerned about desk diving marks on the polished stainless but do like the date.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Looking to pickup an MS20 if anyone is ready to let theirs go...


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

I usually cut my NATO's to be single layer but this feels still okay and I think looks good. It is slim what they call "seatbelt" material, very comfortable on the skin. It was 5 or 6 USD btw.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

digdex said:


> How to those of you that own the polished diver one Gloss Black like it compared to the brushed finish. I'm concerned about desk diving marks on the polished stainless but do like the date.












I had the gloss black and then picked up an MS20. If I had never gotten the MS20, I would have been perfectly happy with the gloss black, but side by side I prefer the titanium or a brushed stainless.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Been snorkeling with my Scurfa yellow D1 today


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

digdex said:


> How to those of you that own the polished diver one Gloss Black like it compared to the brushed finish. I'm concerned about desk diving marks on the polished stainless but do like the date.


Hi have the polished D1 it does pick up the odd mark as you'd expect, but generally holds up well. Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nat-e said:


> View attachment 15442875


That's a really good looking combo


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Built the Scurfa I've always wanted. Married an MS19 & MS20 for a blue dialed titanium cased Diver One, love it!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 15453872
> 
> 
> Built the Scurfa I've always wanted. Married an MS19 & MS20 for a blue dialed titanium cased Diver One, love it!


 Nice work man! You might have built the first MS21 lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still my favorite of the D1 series


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Yellow all the way.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ClusterFlux (May 6, 2010)

Couldn't be happer with my MS20!


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-20mm-bracelet-in-brushed-stainless-steel/


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like the Diver 1 bracelet is back in stock for models with drilled lugs.

(Oops, looks like pswid beat me to it.) ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my MS20 on a zodiac orange tropic


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^Great combo Brice! Looking good.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Pro Diver said:


> Looks like the Diver 1 bracelet is back in stock for models with drilled lugs.


 Yep looks like the clasp has been thinned up and lost the quick adjust.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD this morning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Horoticus said:


> ^Great combo Brice! Looking good.


Thanks. It was nice having a little pop of color on it for the summer  the Zodiac tropic has been my favorite. Very comfortable and no flat ends too


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> Yep looks like the clasp has been thinned up and lost the quick adjust.


Yes we have gone with a tried and tested folding clasp, the quick adjust clasp we had tooled was just too inconsistent, out of 500 I was never happy with around 200 of them, we just don't buy enough to have them tweaked during large production runs.


----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone have a MS 20 they are thinking of moving, hit me up.
Thanks


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

digdex said:


> Anyone have a MS 20 they are thinking of moving, hit me up.
> Thanks


Me too anyone have one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanksbloke (Jun 9, 2020)

digdex said:


> Anyone have a MS 20 they are thinking of moving, hit me up.
> Thanks


Numbers 31 and 72 are on a certain bay at the moment.


----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

Kanksbloke said:


> Numbers 31 and 72 are on a certain bay at the moment.


Thanks, I found #31 but not #72 on UK bay


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This yellow-dialed Diver One has turned out to be one of my favorite dive watches. (and I have many!!) And to think, I waited for a looooooooong while before purchasing this watch, concerned that it would be too small for my tastes!!  Turns out, the size is 100% fine! And the bracelet, which just came in yesterday, is a very nice addition to it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That sure is a good looking bracelet. 

If i had a dark dial D1 I reckon I would scoop one up.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

For those with the MS 20, how has it held up to scratches? I know it's TI2 which is prone to scratching.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

digdex said:


> For those with the MS 20, how has it held up to scratches? I know it's TI2 which is prone to scratching.


Yes. So far pretty good 
I worked in the yard with it on, trimming bushes, cutting branches in various trees and hauling them. I scratched my arms and watch seems just fine


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Wore this in a lake over the weekend with Open Water students. Freezing cold and zero visibility, but I could still see this beauty. And we didn't lose any students, which is a bonus ;-)


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Just saw on social media blue and black Ti models are coming this week


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Just back from playing 18 ... enjoyed having this one on during my round ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

arkolykos said:


> Just saw on social media blue and black Ti models are coming this week


Which model are these?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

matt999 said:


> Which model are these?


The ND713Ti models, I have lots of updates to post once I catch up at home, the 8 week trip I've just done has messed me up a bit, happy Sunday


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

digdex said:


> For those with the MS 20, how has it held up to scratches? I know it's TI2 which is prone to scratching.


I've been wearing mine for the past 8 weeks working offshore and so far so good, a few tiny marks and that's it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

scurfa said:


> The ND713Ti models, I have lots of updates to post once I catch up at home, the 8 week trip I've just done has messed me up a bit, happy Sunday


Hey Paul! Do you have a general ETA on the titanium bracelets for these watches? (I'm looking forward to pairing one with my MS 20).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my! 

Regular production Ti pieces!

Awesome.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

When will yellow be back ??? I want one! Ti would be nice too

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

scurfa said:


> The ND713Ti models, I have lots of updates to post once I catch up at home, the 8 week trip I've just done has messed me up a bit, happy Sunday


Aha - straps! I was thinking watches. I'll get a watch first and then think about extra straps...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Im so Teddy for a titanium blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Ti MS20 this afternoon


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scurfa said:


> The ND713Ti models, I have lots of updates to post once I catch up at home, the 8 week trip I've just done has messed me up a bit, happy Sunday


Paul with date function?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul,

will you be offering this setup in the ocean blue with date?


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

matt999 said:


> Aha - straps! I was thinking watches. I'll get a watch first and then think about extra straps...


I only saw the straps the first time, NOW I see the watches. The black is especially gorgeous.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

MS 18


----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

I wonder how much the new standard production Ti2 watches will cost. I guess the MS 20 used market will soften too.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

The new Titanium models are on the website now. Not that I need to lighten the load of my current one by getting a Titanium version, but really like how they look.


----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

NS1 said:


> The new Titanium models are on the website now. Not that I need to lighten the load of my current one by getting a Titanium version, but really like how they look.


They are listed but no pricing yet.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

TheBigBurrito said:


> Hey Paul! Do you have a general ETA on the titanium bracelets for these watches? (I'm looking forward to pairing one with my MS 20).


It will be around April/May of next year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Paul,
> 
> will you be offering this setup in the ocean blue with date?


No only a limited amount of titanium models per year, next year will see some other options


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

bricem13 said:


> When will yellow be back ??? I want one! Ti would be nice too
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


Yellow will be back with a few new options in November

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

+1 on an Ocean Blue Titanium! (I'm okay w/o the date.)


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Any word on an orange dial D1?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> Any word on an orange dial D1?


Yes we will have them in November


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Yes we will have them in November


Nice  another must have for me along with the blue Ti


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes we will have them in November


Beauty. Brushed top polished sides?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beauty. Brushed top polished sides?


That's it yes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> That's it yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scurfa said:


> Yes we will have them in November


Finally, the one I've been waiting for. I held off of the yellow for this one.


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)

My Diver one on bracelet....great watch...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn !! Just when you think your done this comes along 😜


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone know what the weight difference is between the stainless and titanium models? Or the price? Trying to decide whether or not it's worth it to wait for a titanium model.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pokey074 said:


> Anyone know what the weight difference is between the stainless and titanium models? Or the price? Trying to decide whether or not it's worth it to wait for a titanium model.


Il weigh them

Didn't weigh the SS but did weigh the Ti


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Circa 83g vs 97g


pokey074 said:


> Anyone know what the weight difference is between the stainless and titanium models? Or the price? Trying to decide whether or not it's worth it to wait for a titanium model.





Jeep99dad said:


> Il weigh them
> 
> Didn't weigh the SS but did weigh the Ti


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pokey074 said:


> Anyone know what the weight difference is between the stainless and titanium models? Or the price? Trying to decide whether or not it's worth it to wait for a titanium model.


Head only comparo 

































20g difference. Pretty significant difference... approximately 25% weight reduction.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Hi Im curious if this is a Scurfa bracelet or an after market? I've got the same blue Diver One and am looking into bracelets, maybe even a jubilee. Thanks.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

stilren said:


> Hi Im curious if this is a Scurfa bracelet or an after market? I've got the same blue Diver One and am looking into bracelets, maybe even a jubilee. Thanks.


This is the Scurfa bracelet. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

I wish the new TI models had the date function it looks like the orange one will but none of the others except MS20 have it. We need it thru this Pandemic lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

The orange dial D-1 looks great!! It would be a nice companion to the yellow.


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

Trying out a new Nato on the MS20


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Available tonight at 20.00 U.K. time (1/10/20) Diver One ND713TI price is £246 with U.K. and EU taxes £205 with taxes removed for the rest of world.


----------



## Olivercd (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^ The Blue has got my name written all over it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul

That blue is perfect  so good on titanium

This is just so good.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody knows how the titanium holds up over time? I work with helicopter jet engines, but do not really like my watches get totally beat up.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

generally not as well as steel (softer) unless surface hardening was applied (which it wasn't in this case)


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Just ordered the blue titanium one. Looks great.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those look great!



Trying my best to resist temptation.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I think i’m holding off on this one... Maybe getting the Bell Diver 1 in PVD and later the Treasure Seeker!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Those look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Trying my best to resist temptation.


Orange is the one tempting me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Orange is the one tempting me.


I think I can resist the orange having the yellow already 

But I would enjoy seeing you take that orange  for a swim!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scillis said:


> I wish the new TI models had the date function it looks like the orange one will but none of the others except MS20 have it. We need it thru this Pandemic lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen!!!


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Darn, I got the blue/yellow hand diver 1 a few weeks ago. Would have waited for the titanium in blue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I think I can resist the orange having the yellow already
> 
> But I would enjoy seeing you take that orange  for a swim!


Hold that thought.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody knows how the titanium holds up over time? I work with helicopter jet engines, but do not really like my watches get totally beat up.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Nice thing about unhardened Titanium is that it's pretty easy to buff out scatches, in particular a brushed finish like what the Scurfa Ti D1 has.. I wouldn't let it dissuade you from getting one.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

matthew P said:


> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


That looks the business on Iso


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Any update on the treasure seeker? Love the Titanium, but would prefer an auto.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That looks the business on Iso


Wears real well, love the thickness.....
and the keeps stay in place as well which I appreciate.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

I love my Diver One blue, how different will the titanium versions be? I've never had a titanium watch before.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

stilren said:


> I love my Diver One blue, how different will the titanium versions be? I've never had a titanium watch before.
> View attachment 15479429


Same exact watch but like 20% lighter. In my opinion both of these watches are so small and light the weight difference is not going to sway me since they are roughly in the same ballpark anyway. The ~20 gram added weight isn't significant enough to make the steel uncomfortable. (20 grams is what 3 wooden pencils weigh if you want to feel the weight difference.)

For the record I owned a MS20 so sampled the titanium first hand.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

alznc said:


> Any update on the treasure seeker? Love the Titanium, but would prefer an auto.


I do have some updates and pics to post, I'll try and post some info over the weekend.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

scurfa said:


> I do have some updates and pics to post, I'll try and post some info over the weekend.


Aaaahhhh......... the question/answer I've been waiting for from this thread...... Thanks Paul!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

watchobs said:


> Aaaahhhh......... the question/answer I've been waiting for from this thread...... Thanks Paul!


The Treasure Seeker is taking a while, the process means I have to publish pics early on as the designs get spotted and maybe copied by others at the sample stages, it's just a fact of life and something I experienced earlier on. 
The watch is coming along but I'm making more changes, the crystal is not working and the bezel needs to be higher, I should have the completed sample soon, the dials only work in Matt and I'm still waiting on the Matt orange, here are some pics of where we are up to


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> The Treasure Seeker is taking a while, the process means I have to publish pics early on as the designs get spotted and maybe copied by others at the sample stages, it's just a fact of life and something I experienced earlier on.
> The watch is coming along but I'm making more changes, the crystal is not working and the bezel needs to be higher, I should have the completed sample soon, the dials only work in Matt and I'm still waiting on the Matt orange, here are some pics of where we are up to


Looks very good Paul! We'll be patiently waiting until they are ready for us!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Looks very good Paul! We'll be patiently waiting until they are ready for us!!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Take my $$ for the blue already. Add a red tip like the black and I am sold. When can I preorder? ?

Great job sir. Looking forward to my first Scurfa when these launch.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

scurfa said:


> I do have some updates and pics to post, I'll try and post some info over the weekend.


Yeh i'm really itching to see more and learn about this new one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That Blue Treasure Seeker looks so good. 
Definitely want one


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

scurfa said:


> The Treasure Seeker is taking a while, the process means I have to publish pics early on as the designs get spotted and maybe copied by others at the sample stages, it's just a fact of life and something I experienced earlier on.
> The watch is coming along but I'm making more changes, the crystal is not working and the bezel needs to be higher, I should have the completed sample soon, the dials only work in Matt and I'm still waiting on the Matt orange, here are some pics of where we are up to


they really look incredible. i love their compact case design, looks so wearable but at same time really open dial with presence. what movement again did you say is running these?


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it's miyota inside.
Could have been nh35 i could pay more for that.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

stilren said:


> they really look incredible. i love their compact case design, looks so wearable but at same time really open dial with presence. what movement again did you say is running these?


It's the Miyota 9015 movement.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Any more pictures of the little orange mufugga Paul?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Damnit! I just ordered the blue titanium! Gonna be my first scurfa!  I really wanted the le, the bezel just fits so good! But hey I'll probably love this one too.. Did anyone ever mod any scurfa? I really think snowflake hands would look amazing on them 

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Any more pictures of the little orange mufugga Paul?


Sorry I don't have the orange dial in Matt, the gloss one is just not working, I'll post pics of it when I get them


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Sorry I don't have the orange dial in Matt, the gloss one is just not working, I'll post pics of it when I get them


Orange D1 I was looking for, not TS.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Smashing case back engraving detail!


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

scurfa said:


> The Treasure Seeker is taking a while, the process means I have to publish pics early on as the designs get spotted and maybe copied by others at the sample stages, it's just a fact of life and something I experienced earlier on.
> The watch is coming along but I'm making more changes, the crystal is not working and the bezel needs to be higher, I should have the completed sample soon, the dials only work in Matt and I'm still waiting on the Matt orange, here are some pics of where we are up to


Paul do you have an ETA on launch for these? I wasn't sure if it was announced earlier in the thread. Want to make sure I don't miss the boat on these beautiful time pieces.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That blue TReasure seeker looks so good!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Orange D1 I was looking for, not TS.


Sorry it's gone to the photographer for the website pics, with 3 others


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Sorry it's gone to the photographer for the website pics, with 3 others


Good news, keep up the good work ?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

alznc said:


> Paul do you have an ETA on launch for these? I wasn't sure if it was announced earlier in the thread. Want to make sure I don't miss the boat on these beautiful time pieces.


Still a work in progress, when I'm happy with last details I'll put out some pics and specs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

scurfa said:


> Sorry it's gone to the photographer for the website pics, with 3 others


3 other new D1s?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

alznc said:


> Take my $$ for the blue already. Add a red tip like the black and I am sold. When can I preorder? 😂


Agree 100%. The red tipped second hand would be nice on the other models. I also think the date window need to be outlined in the same colour as the dial hour markers (white on the black, silver on the blue and black on the white dial).

They look great though and I really like the caseback engraving. Probably will get black or white but that dark blue is pretty nice too.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

arkolykos said:


> I think it's miyota inside.
> Could have been nh35 i could pay more for that.


????

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the Miyota 9015 of higher quality than the nh35?? You can find the nh35 movement in some very cheap watches. To me it seems to be a bottom-of-the-barrel movement. (though perhaps still reliable) Give me the Miyota over that one any day of the week.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> ????
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the Miyota 9015 of higher quality than the nh35?? You can find the nh35 movement in some very cheap watches. To me it seems to be a bottom-of-the-barrel movement. (though perhaps still reliable) Give me the Miyota over that one any day of the week.


Indeed. The Miyota 9015 is of higher quality!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like this one, nice subtle dial texture


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Available tonight at 20.00 U.K. time (1/10/20) Diver One ND713TI price is £246 with U.K. and EU taxes £205 with taxes removed for the rest of world.


Just ordered one.....


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

cagliaris said:


> Just ordered one.....


blue dial


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

Does anybody know if they've improved the anti-reflective coating on the single-domed crystal for the new models?
I'm OK with the reflections, but it's sort of a nit...


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one, nice subtle dial texture


Your pics have me liking this one more and more... but I would like to hold off for the orange dial. I think these are sold out anyway, whew!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

cagliaris said:


> Does anybody know if they've improved the anti-reflective coating on the single-domed crystal for the new models?
> I'm OK with the reflections, but it's sort of a nit...


We use the multi layer for the AR coating so it does not need improving but the thickness of the crystal (4.6mm) can cause reflections in some lights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

COZ said:


> Your pics have me liking this one more and more... but I would like to hold off for the orange dial. I think these are sold out anyway, whew!


Thanks. The dial finish is quite cool and the only one on DiverOne that has some sort of texture to it as far as I know. I also am a fan of the blue bands.

I took it off the bracelet and put it on a grey/blue canvas. I like it better. It adds contrast


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. The dial finish is quite cool and the only one on DiverOne that has some sort of texture to it as far as I know. I also am a fan of the blue bands.
> 
> I took it off the bracelet and put it on a grey/blue canvas. I like it better. It adds contrast


Nice! Love those blue hands. So I guess I should start looking for one, ha!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

COZ said:


> Nice! Love those blue hands. So I guess I should start looking for one, ha!


I can send you mine for a week or two if you want to check it out


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

I have held off buying since the pandemic started. But I'm in trouble if he comes out with a Silver Scurfa in Ti.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

larkja said:


> I have held off buying since the pandemic started. But I'm in trouble if he comes out with a Silver Scurfa in Ti.


We are only doing a limited number of titanium watches a year so it may be around 6-7 months before you see any new colour schemes, I'm looking forward to work on the colours the titanium possibilities are endless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Is anyone running their D1 on an isofrane or similar? I love the stock rubber strap but am pondering a green or grey (borealis) isofrane...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

Is there any difference (other than date) between the M.S. 20 and the new TI Watches ? I’m not quite what Military Spec actually means so that’s why I’m asking. I’m thinking of getting one the new Titanium offerings.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

digdex said:


> Is there any difference (other than date) between the M.S. 20 and the new TI Watches ? I'm not quite what Military Spec actually means so that's why I'm asking. I'm thinking of getting one the new Titanium offerings.


Fully indexed bezel on the MS and it's a Limited Edition.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I have it on borealis tropic i believe it's a better suit because it's not too thick.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Wrong post please delete


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Is anyone running their D1 on an isofrane or similar? I love the stock rubber strap but am pondering a green or grey (borealis) isofrane...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a look above.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fully indexed bezel on the MS and it's a Limited Edition.


And date vs. no date


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> And date vs. no date





digdex said:


> Is there any difference (*other than date*) between the M.S. 20 and the new TI Watches ? I'm not quite what Military Spec actually means so that's why I'm asking. I'm thinking of getting one the new Titanium offerings.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

And the fantastic ToxicNATOs strap


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The Diver One rubber straps will now come in some packaging and will include spring bars, some new colour options on the site next week


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Good move! Thanks! spring bars included (like batteries) when ya get a toy that won't work


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

I am loving my Ti in blue -- I am almost exclusively a bracelet wearer, but I appreciate the tradition of the rubber and the titanium buckle. It's comfortable and lightweight, but I do wonder if it is a tad stiffer than I'd prefer -- Being unfamiliar with "natural rubber" (or many straps, for that matter), will it "soften" over time? Is there anything simple to do to get it a little more worn in?


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

Just having a little fun with an EO strap and my MS20... After all the M in MS20 _is_ for "Military"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> The Diver One rubber straps will now come in some packaging and will include spring bars, some new colour options on the site next week


Love the D1 strap

Nice to see it expanding and refining. It's always one of my top recommendations for an aftermarket strap.

Looks great on the D1-500 of course. I especially love the way it perfectly fills the looks.










But is also awesome on other watches. Especially with big case bevels


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

If i can do a comment on the strap.
It is very good quality indeed and very comfortable. For the D1 i would love to see some tapered like from 20 to 18 i believe it would compliment the case more.
I am aware that probably Paul went for the practicality and not the aesthetic.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

arkolykos said:


> If i can do a comment on the strap.
> It is very good quality indeed and very comfortable. For the D1 i would love to see some tapered like from 20 to 18 i believe it would compliment the case more.
> I am aware that probably Paul went for the practicality and not the aesthetic.


It's pretty much the look and you need some meat either side of the adjustment holes


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I like the no-taper of the strap. Also think no-taper works well on the Bell Diver One bracelet too.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

scurfa said:


> It's pretty much the look and you need some meat either side of the adjustment holes


Sorry Paul did not understand very well what you said.
Ps
The blue titanium is gorgeous


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone know if dropping the movement out is easy enough on the D1-500s?

I fancy a titanium case with a yellow dial and having a black dialled, PVD case with the other parts.

I have the PVD/yellow so is it just a case of releasing the stems and dropping the movements out?

I realise the warranty would be void but after years of modding g shocks I just can't shake the desire to do it

Crude photoshops:


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance, but were there going to be Titanium bracelets for the M S 20 ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I also like the 20/20 no taper.

That's one reason I got it as an aftermarket strap as so many are 20/18


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Just swapped out the blue D1 strap for the black D1 strap. It really is a great strap.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but were there going to be Titanium bracelets for the M S 20 ?


Yes we will be getting some next year, they will cost a lot more than the steel ones but will be a great addition to the titanium models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

scurfa said:


> Yes we will be getting some next year, they will cost a lot more than the steel ones but will be a great addition to the titanium models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be in line for one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ACG said:


> Anyone know if dropping the movement out is easy enough on the D1-500s?
> 
> I fancy a titanium case with a yellow dial and having a black dialled, PVD case with the other parts.
> 
> ...


Me likey, especially the black number. Good work fella.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

This arrived the other day and I think it's pretty rad 









@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jayemmgee said:


> This arrived the other day and I think it's pretty rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations  
Waiting on my blue Ti DiverOne


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations
> Waiting on my blue Ti DiverOne


Thanks B! 

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Jayemmgee said:


> This arrived the other day and I think it's pretty rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, congrats! I'm so bummed I wish the D1 was just a little larger like 42-43mm. I'll never be able to afford a SD43 but I have to say it's my favorite all time model from the crown.

I had a MS20 and tried to make the 40mm work but it's just too small for me but what an awesome watch, especially in titanium. I replaced my MS20 with a Seiko 300m Tuna and guess what, the MS20 kept better time than the supremely praised quartz Tuna.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jayemmgee said:


> Thanks B!
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


What are you thinking strap-wise ?
I like the OEM rubber myself but canvas also worked well


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> What are you thinking strap-wise ?
> I like the OEM rubber myself but canvas also worked well


I'm predominantly a nato guy, but I've been wearing it on a Nick Mankey strap

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## hot66 (Sep 4, 2018)

Biginboca said:


> Looks great, congrats! I'm so bummed I wish the D1 was just a little larger like 42-43mm. I'll never be able to afford a SD43 but I have to say it's my favorite all time model from the crown.
> 
> I had a MS20 and tried to make the 40mm work but it's just too small for me but what an awesome watch, especially in titanium. I replaced my MS20 with a Seiko 300m Tuna and guess what, the MS20 kept better time than the supremely praised quartz Tuna.


Try the bell diver, it's more like the sd43


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I received the new Titanium D1 today. I am a fan of rubber straps, but if a full Ti bracelet comes out I will have to have that as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

hot66 said:


> Try the bell diver, it's more like the sd43


Yeah I've looked at it but it's not got that fully indexed bezel or titanium case. The D1 (especially in MS variants) has the classic good looks of the Mil Sub/SD43 which the bell diver lacks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just delivered by DHL

This is so awesome, well done paul.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I got mine yesterday! My first scurfa! Gonna replace my casio 5600 as my work watch! But I actually think I'll miss the dato on it.. Buy hey..cant win em all!  The blue is way better than I expected!









-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

My Diver One on a Watch Gecko jubilee flat end link. This ones been in the pacific everyday for the past six months and looks great and functions perfectly. It's the tool watch dna of a Rollie or Tudor sub from the 70s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Vanantwerp (Aug 14, 2020)

Has anyone found an after-market oyster bracelet for the D1-300 that fits as well as the Scurfa-made jubilee? Looking for recommendations.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Check out Hadley Roma Oyster. I have both the straight end and curved end bracelet. Style numbers MB4426WSE and MB4426WCE respectivley.

They are good quality and comfortable and have a really nice clasp with smooth edges. The curved ends will need a little manipulation, but I find the D1s are a bit specific that with their lug position. The straight end is easier to fit for that reason. 
The Scurfa spring bars are too thick, so you'll either have to hallow out the holes or go with regular spring bars.

I attached pics of both.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks good!

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the new titanium blue dial DiverOne


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the dark blue paired with Ti


----------



## Vanantwerp (Aug 14, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> Check out Hadley Roma Oyster. I have both the straight end and curved end bracelet. Style numbers MB4426WSE and MB4426WCE respectivley.
> 
> They are good quality and comfortable and have a really nice clasp with smooth edges. The curved ends will need a little manipulation, but I find the D1s are a bit specific that with their lug position. The straight end is easier to fit for that reason.
> The Scurfa spring bars are too thick, so you'll either have to hallow out the holes or go with regular spring bars.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Scurfa D1-500 on Scurfa bracelet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love the picturesque backgrounds, Snaggletooth!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI is just amazing

 so light. 56g head only


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Thinking about selling my Yellow D1 Scurfa for the titanium blue.
If anyone is interested let me know i am in EU.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

You guys sure have the eye for photography


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

arkolykos said:


> Thinking about selling my Yellow D1 Scurfa for the titanium blue.
> If anyone is interested let me know i am in EU.


Don't do it  the yellow D1 is the bestest


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Don't do it  the yellow D1 is the bestest


You have a lot actually. Do you still believe the yellow it's the best version?


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

The lume pip fell off while I was sleeping. I want to find it and glue it back but so far no luck.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ack. Bummer. 

Send scurfa a note the may be able to help with a replacement. 

Good luck!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That's a bummer 










-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Is the weight really that significant from the TI models? Someone said it is equivalent to 3 pencils, but from 76g to 56g?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> Is the weight really that significant from the TI models? Someone said it is equivalent to 3 pencils, but from 76g to 56g??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find it significant. I feel it in my hand for sure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back at the gym today with the Ti SCURFA


----------



## Ménilmontant (Oct 9, 2020)

El Pescador said:


> Nice thing about unhardened Titanium is that it's pretty easy to buff out scatches, in particular a brushed finish like what the Scurfa Ti D1 has.. I wouldn't let it dissuade you from getting one.


A solution:


----------



## Ménilmontant (Oct 9, 2020)

Ménilmontant said:


> A solution:


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

What is the significance of "Sub Sea Asset"? I tried googling it and got literally the definition - is it as simple as that? Or is it in reference to a type of tool or classification?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Seems like cool verbage for a tool to use under water


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Sub Sea Asset = Underwater useful tool


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Is this a common term? Do professionals refer to “sub sea assets” as a rule?


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy day 13 from #29 😃

(Loving this Ti Maratac bracelet)


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

kidblue said:


> Is this a common term? Do professionals refer to "sub sea assets" as a rule?


All I know is that subsea is a single word (no space) ?


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

cagliaris said:


> All I know is that subsea is a single word (no space)


It's two words on the case back! The plot thickens!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

kidblue said:


> It's two words on the case back! The plot thickens!


You'll have to ask Paul the creator of Scurfa, he's the pro saturation diver.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

I think you guys are reading way too much into this. Just like Rolex puts "Superlative Chonometer" on the dials, it's another way to brand the watch. I'll wait for him to chime in, but since he is a pro saturation diver, I'm sure he sees his watches as undersea tools, and helpful tools at that. So, trying to come up with a unique term he landed on Sub (under), Sea (water) Asset (useful tool).


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

I know this has been asked and answered before somewhere in this thread, but is the only difference between the regular and MS models the full indexing of the bezel on the MS? (not to mention the differences in casebook engravings...)

At one point like a year or so ago, I thought that I read in the specs that the MS got the 5 year battery vs 2 year for the regular models.
But I may be misremembering that.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

larkja said:


> I think you guys are reading way too much into this. Just like Rolex puts "Superlative Chonometer" on the dials, it's another way to brand the watch. I'll wait for him to chime in, but since he is a pro saturation diver, I'm sure he sees his watches as undersea tools, and helpful tools at that. So, trying to come up with a unique term he landed on Sub (under), Sea (water) Asset (useful tool).


Yes, technically all those words mean those things - "Sub Sea Asset" is just a very specific verbiage for "useful underwater tool", so I was wondering if it actually had roots in professional terminology. It's not usually found on the back of professional dive watches, as far as I know.

Using the Rolex example, it means something very specific, that the watch is both a COSC "Chronometer" and that it exceeds those standards, "Superlative" - The "Superlative" is their own choice, of course, but "Chronometer" is a very specific reference to COSC standards.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

kidblue said:


> What is the significance of "Sub Sea Asset"? I tried googling it and got literally the definition - is it as simple as that? Or is it in reference to a type of tool or classification?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Underwater structures, pipelines and any other equipment are known as Sub Sea Assets, It's a common term in the North Sea Diving industry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

kidblue said:


> Yes, technically all those words mean those things - "Sub Sea Asset" is just a very specific verbiage for "useful underwater tool", so I was wondering if it actually had roots in professional terminology. It's not usually found on the back of professional dive watches, as far as I know.
> 
> Using the Rolex example, it means something very specific, that the watch is both a COSC "Chronometer" and that it exceeds those standards, "Superlative" - The "Superlative" is their own choice, of course, but "Chronometer" is a very specific reference to COSC standards.


Could also be in pro diver circles, the tools you bring with you when working underwater are called your "Sub Sea Assets." Expert to Journeyman, "Be sure to have all your sub sea assets before entering the water."

Just a guess.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

cagliaris said:


> I know this has been asked and answered before somewhere in this thread, but is the only difference between the regular and MS models the full indexing of the bezel on the MS? (not to mention the differences in casebook engravings...)
> 
> At one point like a year or so ago, I thought that I read in the specs that the MS got the 5 year battery vs 2 year for the regular models.
> But I may be misremembering that.


Yes it's the insert, highly visible hands, case back engraving, brushed finish, numbering and the NATO strap, it was the specifications that the Royal Navy requested when purchasing the Rolex Milsub 5517, the changes are only slight but significant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Underwater structures, pipelines and any other equipment are known as Sub Sea Assets, It's a common term in the North Sea Diving industry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So putting it on the back of the watch is your way of saying this is a "professional piece of equipment"?


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Yes it's the insert, highly visible hands, case back engraving, brushed finish, numbering and the NATO strap, it was the specifications that the Royal Navy requested when purchasing the Rolex Milsub 5517, the changes are only slight but significant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Paul! I had forgotten that the hands are also different.
So the regular non-MS non-Ti models do not have a brushed finish anymore (didn't they used to?). I see now that they're polished.
(I currently only have an MS19 & MS20 - used to have a non-MS but not any longer and I forget how it was finished...)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

kidblue said:


> So putting it on the back of the watch is your way of saying this is a "professional piece of equipment"?


No I'm saying it's an Asset for Sub Sea use but I suppose after 7 years of improvements the current Diver One is tried and tested in the correct environment so yes it meets the criteria for a professional piece of equipment.

The term sub sea asset is used a lot in our task plans and everyday work conversions so that's why I put it on the watch, a lot of our tool supply companies have boxes around their logos so that's why mine does, my watches have been tailored around the offshore diving industry.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

cagliaris said:


> Thanks Paul! I had forgotten that the hands are also different.
> So the regular non-MS non-Ti models do not have a brushed finish anymore (didn't they used to?). I see now that they're polished.
> (I currently only have an MS19 & MS20 - used to have a non-MS but not any longer and I forget how it was finished...)


Quite a few variations and most are sold out, they will be back so you will see brushed, polished and gloss hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Is anyone running their D1 on an isofrane or similar? I love the stock rubber strap but am pondering a green or grey (borealis) isofrane...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Love it

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI is just amazing
> 
> so light. 56g head only


looks great man.

I know you own several great watches that are larger than the Scurfa. My sweet spot seems to be 42mm. I want the Ti badly, but I'm afraid it will be too small. Do you ever fee like this wearing your Scurfas?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alznc said:


> looks great man.
> 
> I know you own several great watches that are larger than the Scurfa. My sweet spot seems to be 42mm. I want the Ti badly, but I'm afraid it will be too small. Do you ever fee like this wearing your Scurfas?


Thanks. 
No, not at all. Size is good for me. It's a solid wearing 40. I wear 40-42 mostly though I've gone to 39 rarely and up to 44. 
The DiverOne wears great for me


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

alznc said:


> looks great man.
> 
> I know you own several great watches that are larger than the Scurfa. My sweet spot seems to be 42mm. I want the Ti badly, but I'm afraid it will be too small. Do you ever fee like this wearing your Scurfas?


Unused to wear a lot of 40-42mm - even more some subtle 44mm watches (thin, dressier) but then went down to 36-40mm.

I have a small wrist and never looked back but the D1 (Titanium) definitely wears robustly. I wouldn't say larger than the "average 40mm dive watch" but not smaller. Slightly more presence than a 40mm Rolex sport watch.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

scurfa said:


> The term sub sea asset is used a lot in our task plans and everyday work conversions so that's why I put it on the watch, a lot of our tool supply companies have boxes around their logos so that's why mine does, my watches have been tailored around the offshore diving industry.


It is a very cool term, and fun that it is part of the everyday vernacular. Like the subtle logo choice, another nod towards legitimacy.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

kidblue said:


> It is a very cool term, and fun that it is part of the everyday vernacular. Like the subtle logo choice, another nod towards legitimacy.


I agree. I love this brand for its authenticity and honesty of product. The fact that Paul is actually a saturation diver (and a watch enthusiast), who creates watches from professional experience says so much about his watches. They are definitely legit. imho.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone have the weight on the head versus the rubber strap on the Ti? I think the strap is 19g and the watch itself is 56g? I saw some comparisons earlier in the thread but found them confusing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kidblue said:


> Anyone have the weight on the head versus the rubber strap on the Ti? I think the strap is 19g and the watch itself is 56g? I saw some comparisons earlier in the thread but found them confusing.


Let's make is easy
Ti DiverOne on rubber


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you! What does the strap on its own weigh?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kidblue said:


> Thank you! What does the strap on its own weigh?


You can just subtract the head weight from the overall weight above


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

73g w/ strap minus 56g (from earlier in thread, the date version of the Ti) = 17 GRAMS for the strap! Does my math seem sound? That strap is LIGHT. Even a thin perlon strap is over 20 grams!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone have the black dial Bell Diver 1 and can compare the lume with the Diver 1? 

I had a diver one before and found it too small, so I’m researching the black dial BD1. I’ve read mixed reviews on the Bell Diver Lume, some say it’s excellent and others say it’s not great.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Biginboca said:


> Does anyone have the black dial Bell Diver 1 and can compare the lume with the Diver 1?
> 
> I had a diver one before and found it too small, so I'm researching the black dial BD1. I've read mixed reviews on the Bell Diver Lume, some say it's excellent and others say it's not great.


No first hand experience but my recollection from reports and pics is that the bell diver has excellent lume.

Could be some confusion though as it is BGW9 not c3.

So someone used to c3 may find the weaker initial charge disappointing. But BGW9 usually does great in the mid to long run.

Anyhow, hoping a flood of lume shots pour in now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> No first hand experience but my recollection from reports and pics is that the bell diver has excellent lume.
> 
> Could be some confusion though as it is BGW9 not c3.
> 
> ...


I have both and they both have great lume


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have both and they both have great lume


So you find them comparable? I had the MS20 and I didn't find the Lume great, but I found it totally acceptable. If the BD1 is at least as good as the MS20 then I'll be plenty happy with it.

My great Lume watches being the Pelagos and especially the Seiko 300m Tuna, the MS20 was one tier below these watches and on the level of other decent BGW9 watches. Don't get me wrong, the MS20 was definitely acceptable to me, although not a stand out for a lume junky looking for the best.

Here's a pic with some of my other BGW9 watches, MS20, Obris Morgan Infinity, and Pelagos. MS20 holds it's own but is not Pelagos level lume and in person I would say it is about equal to the OM watch and the other BGW9 microbrand divers I have had.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, the lume of the Bell Diver 1 is equally as good as the D1-500. Both are BGW9 and thickly applied.

Lume photos are not a good way to determine the effectivity of the lume because there are so many factors at play such at camera sensitivity, f/stop, image algorithm processing, and so forth. From my experience the Bell Diver 1's lume is sufficiently up to the task. But remember that BGW9 is never as initially impressive as Seiko's Lumibrite or C3 Super-LumiNova. It does last all night on a charge, though.



















Here's a Sumo with Seiko Lumibrite:


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

New addition arrived today. Have only had it a few hours but initial impressions are very positive!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Biginboca said:


> New addition arrived today. Have only had it a few hours but initial impressions are very positive!


Congrats!

That was fast!

I am pretty convinced the BD is one of the best values out there.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

My only issue with the Bell Diver 1 is that it tends to feel top-heavy. The weight distribution is affected by that massive stainless steel bezel and I find that I need to keep the strap tightened down more to prevent the watch from rotating around my wrist.

My measurements, on the rubber strap:

Bell Diver 1: 136 g 
Diver One D1-500: 89 g

The latter is much more comfortable overall due to lighter weight but it really isn't a fair comparison because one is mechanical and the other is a quartz. Still, the Bell Diver 1 is my heaviest watch with an automatic movement.

All these measurements of other diver watches in my collections are done with rubber straps, as I prefer to wear my watches that way, rather than on a bracelet.

Omega Seamaster Diver 300M: 120 g
Omega Planet Ocean 42mm 8500 series: 127 g
Tudor Black Bay (not the BB58): 112 g
Seiko SRP309 Monster: 121 g
Seiko SBDC033 Sumo: 106 g

The Bell Diver 1 is a hefty timepiece. I still like it, but it does make itself known on my wrist when I wear it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Lee_K said:


> My only issue with the Bell Diver 1 is that it tends to feel top-heavy. The weight distribution is affected by that massive stainless steel bezel and I find that I need to keep the strap tightened down more to prevent the watch from rotating around my wrist.
> 
> My measurements, on the rubber strap:
> 
> ...


Much appreciate the thoughts. Sounds like it might be a good candidate for titanium.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa DiverOne titanium again. I like this one a lot.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Lee_K said:


> My only issue with the Bell Diver 1 is that it tends to feel top-heavy. The weight distribution is affected by that massive stainless steel bezel and I find that I need to keep the strap tightened down more to prevent the watch from rotating around my wrist.
> 
> My measurements, on the rubber strap:
> 
> ...


Lee,

I follow what you are saying but the bezel is not what makes the watch heavy lol. The watch has a brass movement cover, is an automatic, and is sized quite a bit larger than the D1. The bezel is only a small piece of this puzzle.

When I unpacked the watch yesterday I was quite surprised by the weight of the watch head. In a good way though, it give an impression of being solid and tough. I'm wearing mine on the rubber strap now and have no issues with the comfort of it. I even slept with it on last night. My wrist is 7.25", fairly flat, and I find the watch stays perched nicely and I can wear the rubber strap looser than I usually do for most watches. (I can wear the BD1 loose enough that I can get 2 fingers inside the rubber strap where usually I do one and this watch still stays put. So it's quite comfortable on my wrist given the weight.)



Btw the Lume was a pleasant surprise last night. No issues reading the time at 5:00am and I didn't even charge it.

So far the watch has been great, quite comfy on the rubber and keeping good time about -5 spd... but I do have one complaint!

I wish it had drilled lugs, and because it doesn't I don't feel confident in wearing it on nylon. You have to use shouldered spring bars and nylon and MN style elastic straps have both pulled shouldered bars from watches before on my wrist, so I would never trust a shouldered bar with nylon.

This is a real shame because this watch looks really good on nylon too! I tried a few nylon straps on it just to see and they really looked great but I wouldn't wear the watch to work on one knowing how the shouldered springbars can fail with them.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Biginboca said:


> Lee,
> 
> I follow what you are saying but the bezel is not what makes the watch heavy lol. The watch has a brass movement cover, is an automatic, and is sized quite a bit larger than the D1. The bezel is only a small piece of this puzzle.


Interesting -- thank you for the update. I am glad to hear that you are enjoying the Bell Diver 1 and that the lume has been satisfactory for you.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

On the topic of lume,

I was doing some lume comparisons recently....

BGW9 champ?

D1-500

But what about against c3. Surely c3 will crush the humble BGW9.

Nope.

After about 20' the BGW9 was more legible than the c3. C3 of course was brighter to start but the BGW9 tracked it down playing the long game.

So conclusion: what is my best lumed watch?
I think the answer has to be the scurfa D1-500


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

boatswain said:


> On the topic of lume,
> 
> I was doing some lume comparisons recently....
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I wonder if there's variances from watch to watch. My MS20 was decent lume but not nearly the brightest BGW9 watch I've had.

Like I said above I'm very happy with the BD1 I have now and it seems to be brighter than my MS20 actually, and yet it's still the weakest of my current 3 BGW9 watches. Obviously I'm a lume freak I had taken these pics a little while ago to compare a few of my watches. Left to Right...

Pelagos (the benchmark for BGW9 I have never seen a brighter watch with that lume.)

Scurfa BD1

Raven Venture 2 (Raven does an excellent job with their lume in my experience)

Seiko Tuna Quartz 300m (The absolute best lume watch I've ever owned.)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What I found was that the scurfa was not the brightest initially even amongst other BGW9 watches but after an hour it always came out as the clear champ. I will chalk that up to both the bold legible design as well as the lume application.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA DiverOne yellow is still a favorite of mine


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just curious, what kind of shipping times are we looking at currently? Ordering from the US fwiw.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bob1035 said:


> Just curious, what kind of shipping times are we looking at currently? Ordering from the US fwiw.


A few days in my experience


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

What he said !


----------



## joe1347 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a fan. Perfect size. Very comfortable


----------



## tropis (Nov 8, 2008)

Does Lume luminosity degrade with time or activity or both?
If for one year I put one watch in a drawer, the other worn daily in the sun, and then bought a third that was newly manufactured (all identical of course), anyone know what to expect?!

Asking because I ordered a new Scurfa that was delivered in the US meanwhile I am living overseas and can't return to pick it up until all Chinese virus is eradicated in the world. Which might not be for awhile!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Superluminova is not supposed to degrade with time or use. 

So a watch should be fine with it sitting in a drawer for a year or sitting in the sun for a year.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Titanium buckle straps on the site now, cobalt blue and black, straps now include spring bars, stay safe.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

That is awesome Paul!


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Anyone tried a stainless bracelet on one of the titanium models? Wondering how close/not close the finish is - acceptable until the ti bracelets are available? Thanks.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> The OEM Scurfa bracelet works pretty well on the new MS20 despite their differences in metal
> 
> View attachment 15359769


I tried it. Works perfectly fine in the interim.


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks much!


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> I tried it. Works perfectly fine in the interim.


Wow, the difference between the steel and titanium is really subtle - is it as close in person?

Also, anybody know what grade titanium the new watches are?


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI is just amazing
> 
> so light. 56g head only


These photos just convinced me to order the blue over the black. Thanks for sharing these great pictures.


----------



## rk1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Will appreciate any Diver One owner posting a few photos of the watch directly from the side, enabling to see the sapphire dome's "height". Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alznc said:


> These photos just convinced me to order the blue over the black. Thanks for sharing these great pictures.


Glad I could help  I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne PVD


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

I was so torn between the D1 PVD and the 713RD, ended up with the PVD but the RD looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> I was so torn between the D1 PVD and the 713RD, ended up with the PVD but the RD looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no wrong choice here  only a lack of $ to get them all


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rk1 said:


> Will appreciate any Diver One owner posting a few photos of the watch directly from the side, enabling to see the sapphire dome's "height". Thanks!


Yellow DiverOne on nato










MS20 Ti on rubber


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just in 5 minutes ago. Ordered last Wednesday 
4th Scurfa. This is my favorite. 
Oh yeah. It's blue.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yellow DiverOne on nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What nato is that on the yellow D1?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jtaka1 said:


> What nato is that on the yellow D1?


Toxicnato


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I see a lot of the Scurfa rubber straps posted here off wrist have some wrist curve to them, just curious what the break in period is on these? I ordered a Scurfa rubber for another watch based on all the good reviews I have heard and have found the Scurfa rubber a bit stiff so far. I have a wide & flat 7.25” wrist and the logos of Scurfa and Genuine Rubber, which are the stiffest parts of the strap, are right at the flex points for the strap on my wrist. Seeing the curve these straps have picked up I wonder if they just have a break in period?


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

jtaka1 said:


> What nato is that on the yellow D1?


Shoots. I knew he changed the name of the company, but didn't know he closed the store.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> I see a lot of the Scurfa rubber straps posted here off wrist have some wrist curve to them, just curious what the break in period is on these? I ordered a Scurfa rubber for another watch based on all the good reviews I have heard and have found the Scurfa rubber a bit stiff so far. I have a wide & flat 7.25" wrist and the logos of Scurfa and Genuine Rubber, which are the stiffest parts of the strap, are right at the flex points for the strap on my wrist. Seeing the curve these straps have picked up I wonder if they just have a break in period?


I know what you mean. Although it is pretty soft to begin with, I still use the boiling water in a cup trick and it makes it even more comfortable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> I see a lot of the Scurfa rubber straps posted here off wrist have some wrist curve to them, just curious what the break in period is on these? I ordered a Scurfa rubber for another watch based on all the good reviews I have heard and have found the Scurfa rubber a bit stiff so far. I have a wide & flat 7.25" wrist and the logos of Scurfa and Genuine Rubber, which are the stiffest parts of the strap, are right at the flex points for the strap on my wrist. Seeing the curve these straps have picked up I wonder if they just have a break in period?


I didn't have a break in period. They are soft out of the box. Glad they aren't too flimsy. 
They strike a great balance between quality and flexibility for me.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

deleted. Double post.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

My new Diver 1 Titanium just arrived this afternoon.

This watch is phenomenal. Exactly what I was looking for. It is extremely light, the blue is beautiful. IMO this blue has a much better color compared to my CW Trident 600. It actually looks blue, not teal.

The bezel edges are fantastic and the bezel is tight. A bit of backplay, but nothing alarming. The rubber is the best I have ever worn.

Hopefully there is a bracelet coming soon for this. It would be killer on a bracelet.

My only two suggestions would be: C3 lume (I'm a lume junkie) and make a Diver One with anETA or Sellita movement. This thing would be absolutely perfect.

As it stands this thing will get more wrist time than my CW Trident and Squale Ferrovia.

Sorry for the poor photo, I'm not as talented as some on this site.


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine arrives Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Couple of other shots. Swapped it for some Natos and a tropic. The Scurfa rubber still wins for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I too always go back to the Scurfa rubber


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I love the Scurfa rubber so much I bought one for my Squale Ferrovia to replace the tropic strap.

You don’t even notice the watch is on your wrist with this strap. 

Cheers Paul to a job well done. I have been though every rubber out there (tropic, isofrane, Bonetto, Barton, etc). This is my favorite. If you ever make a 22mm I will order them for my other pieces. 

Oh yeah the Diver One Ti is awesome as well. Had my CW Trident 600 on today and and swapped it out for the Scurfa. The Scurfa has a way of feeling invisible while looking great.


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

My new-to-me blue Ti arrived today. I love it!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yellow DiverOne on nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice,

any chance you could do a couple side by sides like this with the Pelagos. I've been wanting to see a comparison on heights between the D1-500 and Pely.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

kidblue said:


> Wow, the difference between the steel and titanium is really subtle - is it as close in person?
> 
> Also, anybody know what grade titanium the new watches are?


bumping this if only to get a clue as to whether I should buy a temporary steel bracelet for my Ti Scurfa since it seems like it'll be six+ months until we get one from Paul


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I think it's T2 isn't it?



https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-nd713-titanium-blue/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kidblue said:


> bumping this if only to get a clue as to whether I should buy a temporary steel bracelet for my Ti Scurfa since it seems like it'll be six+ months until we get one from Paul


Grade 2 Titanium


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Coming to the site soon, data sheets for each model, I should of had them sorted for the MS20 but I've been away a lot since then.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

BD1 & D1 bracelets incoming tomorrow


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's like the red headed step child of Scurfa watches. And I love it for it! LOLzzzzz

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Still loving my D1 500 ND


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> It's like the red headed step child of Scurfa watches. And I love it for it! LOLzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

MS18 on a new D1 bracelet


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone have any luck with aftermarket bracelets on the Titanium? I love the rubber but I am a bracelet guy and don’t want to ruin the lightness of the watch!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

kidblue said:


> Anyone have any luck with aftermarket bracelets on the Titanium? I love the rubber but I am a bracelet guy and don't want to ruin the lightness of the watch!


We have a titanium diver one bracelets pencilled in for next year when we order a new run of titanium models, the watches will be a bit different to the current two with different dial and hands options, when the current two titanium watches sell out they will not be coming back in this configuration.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> We have a titanium diver one bracelets pencilled in for next year when we order a new run of titanium models, the watches will be a bit different to the current two with different dial and hands options, when the current two titanium watches sell out they will not be coming back in this configuration.


Really great to see, that the Scurfa line will continue with newer options every time! Keep up the great work Paul and Allison!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

scurfa said:


> We have a titanium diver one bracelets pencilled in for next year when we order a new run of titanium models, the watches will be a bit different to the current two with different dial and hands options, when the current two titanium watches sell out they will not be coming back in this configuration.


I couldn't be happier with my Titanium - it really is a perfect machine - I just wanted to know what options I have _currently_ for bracelets, since something in steel would be heavy and have a different look/color/finish.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Sunday. 
Scurfa titanium DiverOne on the OEM rubber, which are really nice.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


> We have a titanium diver one bracelets pencilled in for next year when we order a new run of titanium models, the watches will be a bit different to the current two with different dial and hands options, when the current two titanium watches sell out they will not be coming back in this configuration.


Damn, another for my MS20


----------



## BTMNHB (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a couple of the Scurfa Diver 1 watches, one on a bracelet and one on the OEM rubber, both no date. I like quartz watches with no-date, saves me from having to adjust the watch each time I wear it. I like the Bell Diver, but I wish it was available without a date.


----------



## hot66 (Sep 4, 2018)

BTMNHB said:


> I have a couple of the Scurfa Diver 1 watches, one on a bracelet and one on the OEM rubber, both no date. I like quartz watches with no-date, saves me from having to adjust the watch each time I wear it. I like the Bell Diver, but I wish it was available without a date.


Why would you need to adjust a quartz each time you wear it ?


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

hot66 said:


> Why would you need to adjust a quartz each time you wear it ?


Probably he means the date function. 30 31 of each month


----------



## hot66 (Sep 4, 2018)

Because that’s a chore a few times a year ! :lol:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I noticed the Grey dial BD1 are no longer on the website. Are they being discontinued?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Looks like a good day on the go there 

️️


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice strap. The hardware looks particularly robust.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

alznc said:


> My new Diver 1 Titanium just arrived this afternoon.
> 
> This watch is phenomenal. Exactly what I was looking for. It is extremely light, the blue is beautiful. IMO this blue has a much better color compared to my CW Trident 600. It actually looks blue, not teal.
> 
> ...


I do believe the whole point is to be a quartz watch, no? making them automatic would defeat the purpose and spirit of the brand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ordered blue ti today. Stumbled onto it in another thread.


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

You'll love it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jolsongoude said:


> You'll love it.


Very light... Good wrist presence


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

SWEET !!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CV50 said:


> SWEET !!


Thx blue canvas good too


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

10Swiss10 said:


> I do believe the whole point is to be a quartz watch, no? making them automatic would defeat the purpose and spirit of the brand.


I don't think this is true. I have the Bell Diver 1 with an automatic movement. Nothing about having automatic options for Scurfas goes against the purpose and spirit of the brand. Frankly, I wish he made more of them...like the blue with white hands model (hopefully, Paul will read this).
---
Our range of watches have been specifically designed to meet the demanding requirements of divers looking for a watch that won't let them down. Each watch is carefully crafted from the highest grade materials to produce a robust, reliable and long lasting timepiece. Ideal for diving and watersports, Scurfa Watches are the perfect choice for style & function.


----------



## Rubberband Man (Nov 13, 2020)

Received my Scurfa Diver One titanium no date 3 weeks ago. Very well constructed and gains 2 seconds per week.

Weight per postal scale at work is 2.6 ounces. The rubber band is very supple and this type is my favorite due to light weight and ease of cleaning.

Very satisfied.

A few questions - 

Where is the watch assembled?

To change the battery, is there a tool I can buy to remove the back and where can it be purchased from?

I'm not a diver. But like the durability of these type of watches. How does the Heliox valve work?

Thanks


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I don't think this is true. I have the Bell Diver 1 with an automatic movement. Nothing about having automatic options for Scurfas goes against the purpose and spirit of the brand. Frankly, I wish he made more of them...like the blue with white hands model (hopefully, Paul will read this).
> ---
> Our range of watches have been specifically designed to meet the demanding requirements of divers looking for a watch that won't let them down. Each watch is carefully crafted from the highest grade materials to produce a robust, reliable and long lasting timepiece. Ideal for diving and watersports, Scurfa Watches are the perfect choice for style & function.


If you read some of the interviews online with Paul he explains that they were specifically made quartz to be more robust and affordable grab and go options. 
I think the new treasure seeker line is going to be automatic and there is a sharp looking blue model.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I went on the website, but don't find anything about the treasure seeker. Weird.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Because the Treasure Seeker automatic is still in development. All that exists are some prototypes of each variant. Paul does this to make sure the colours and designs are prefect before he releases the watch. When it's ready for pre-orders it will go up on his website.

Here's a thread about it: Treasure Seeker info from Scurfa Watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my DiverOne meanie  on and off this weekend. Green dial is fun too.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing my DiverOne meanie  on and off this weekend. Green dial is fun too.


There is something that calls to me with the Green!

I've been wearing my MS20 a lot lately. I got a Crown & Buckle Cardinal Red strap and I've been loving it. I also bought a C&B "seatbelt" NATO, but that hasn't even made it onto the watch yet. This red is just awesome.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> There is something that calls to me with the Green!
> 
> I've been wearing my MS20 a lot lately. I got a Crown & Buckle Cardinal Red strap and I've been loving it. I also bought a C&B "seatbelt" NATO, but that hasn't even made it onto the watch yet. This red is just awesome.


Looks good!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grendeline said:


> There is something that calls to me with the Green!
> 
> I've been wearing my MS20 a lot lately. I got a Crown & Buckle Cardinal Red strap and I've been loving it. I also bought a C&B "seatbelt" NATO, but that hasn't even made it onto the watch yet. This red is just awesome.


I like that


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Orange D1 Gloss


----------



## ElvisNixon (Dec 30, 2016)

Anybody want to go in on a joint bracelet order. The prices are good but the shipping is expensive.



https://www.scurfawatches.com/categories/straps/


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

ElvisNixon said:


> Anybody want to go in on a joint bracelet order. The prices are good but the shipping is expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/categories/straps/


But it's uber FAST!
Ordered on 14, and received & installed today (16)!


----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like new stock on the website!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi I’m now back home and sorting through watches, the Diver One Yellow, Silver Scurfa, Original, Blue, ND Blue and Black are on the site now, don’t be alarmed if they sell out as I have more to sort through, looking to put the Original and Gloss Blue and Black on the site tomorrow - hopefully at 18.00 but I’ll keep you posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Hi I'm now back home and sorting through watches, the Diver One Yellow, Silver Scurfa, Original, Blue, ND Blue and Black are on the site now, don't be alarmed if they sell out as I have more to sort through, looking to put the Original and Gloss Blue and Black on the site tomorrow - hopefully at 18.00 but I'll keep you posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome home Paul!

Looking forward to the gloss ones!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

scurfa said:


> Hi I'm now back home and sorting through watches, the Diver One Yellow, Silver Scurfa, Original, Blue, ND Blue and Black are on the site now, don't be alarmed if they sell out as I have more to sort through, looking to put the Original and Gloss Blue and Black on the site tomorrow - hopefully at 18.00 but I'll keep you posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Paul, first of all, happy holidays to you and yours! Is there any new news on the Treasure Seeker yet?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Gloss orange D1 supposedly goes live tomorrow. Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

3-1-1 said:


> Gloss orange D1 supposedly goes live tomorrow. Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


Same here. Must have

We gotta be fast  I bet they'll be gone in minutes.


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Hi I'm now back home and sorting through watches, the Diver One Yellow, Silver Scurfa, Original, Blue, ND Blue and Black are on the site now, don't be alarmed if they sell out as I have more to sort through, looking to put the Original and Gloss Blue and Black on the site tomorrow - hopefully at 18.00 but I'll keep you posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea if they'd arrive in mainland Europe before the end of the year?
I'm not sure what would happen if I order now and it arrived in January after a no-deal (?) Brexit. I don't want to end up paying VAT twice (once in the UK when I order now and once if I "import" after Brexit)


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

nemorior said:


> Any idea if they'd arrive in mainland Europe before the end of the year?
> I'm not sure what would happen if I order now and it arrived in January after a no-deal (?) Brexit. I don't want to end up paying VAT twice (once in the UK when I order now and once if I "import" after Brexit)


I think, if you can show on the invoice, that you've already payed the VAT, you'll not be charged again.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Same here. Must have
> 
> We gotta be fast  I bet they'll be gone in minutes.


I'm shooting for the orange also. Those who have purchased before, what shipping company does Paul use and long has it (in normal times) took for delivery?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

COZ said:


> I'm shooting for the orange also. Those who have purchased before, what shipping company does Paul use and long has it (in normal times) took for delivery?


Paul uses DHL Express, from the UK to the Netherlands (in weekdays) it's delivered within 24 hours. If the weekend is in between, mostly next monday.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

COZ said:


> I'm shooting for the orange also. Those who have purchased before, what shipping company does Paul use and long has it (in normal times) took for delivery?


DHL. 
2-3 days to me in N.C. usually


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Great, thanks for responses everyone. 
@Jeep99dad - 2-3 days in US, they must not go through customs then (?)


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

I need to replace the battery in my MS17. I couldn’t find anything reliable online in a quick search. 
Does anyone know which movement was used in the older versions (Ronda 513SSM?) and which battery I need to order for that?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Orange is going live today? I thought Paul said they would be available today?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> Does anyone know if the Orange is going live today? I thought Paul said they would be available today?


If i'm correct, it would be around the end of the day.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Biginboca said:


> Does anyone know if the Orange is going live today? I thought Paul said they would be available today?


Thinking 18:00-20:00 gmt


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

nemorior said:


> I need to replace the battery in my MS17. I couldn't find anything reliable online in a quick search.
> Does anyone know which movement was used in the older versions (Ronda 513SSM?) and which battery I need to order for that?


It's the 371

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thinking 18:00-20:00 gmt


That's correct 18.00 U.K. time and we are only listing the watches that are checked over so don't be alarmed if they sell out, we have more to sort


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

nemorior said:


> I need to replace the battery in my MS17. I couldn't find anything reliable online in a quick search.
> Does anyone know which movement was used in the older versions (Ronda 513SSM?) and which battery I need to order for that?


371 and be careful.

I just tried to swap out the battery on mine a couple days ago and now it doesn't work. Not sure if I knicked the coil by accident, which appears to be a common issue.

Unless I am missing some sort of "jump start" procedure for the movement?? Looks like a trip to the watchmaker, which I should have just done in the first place.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Live, live all the way live...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Go get 'em!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Got the Gloss Black with a Brushed/polished bracelet! 

Had the gloss black before, but it got stolen on a work trip, so need to get it back!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Ordered...one sweet orange coming my way!  

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got my orange with bracelet. Can’t wait!


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

Biginboca said:


> Does anyone know if the Orange is going live today? I thought Paul said they would be available today?


 I actually just did mine. It takes a 371/370 size!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Wife is getting an orange one! She wears the Ti Blue too much.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

That makes five D1s for me. Feels like one too many. I'm thinking the Silver may be the one that has to be flipped. 

Can't get rid of the Orange, don't even have it yet. 
Can't get rid of the Yellow, because its the yellow.
Can't get rid of the Meanie. Its limited, sold out, never coming back. And I love it.
Same with the MS19.

Sorry Silver Scurfer, its looking like you're going to be the odd man out...
I'll convene a meeting of the D1's once Gloss Orange arrives and decide for sure.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My MS20. Such a lovely watch and now a mainstay in my collection. Almost missed out on it earlier in the year but very happy I could get my hands on one.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

They're all great, though I too love the 2020 as a D1 mainstay. Psych! This is the "gloss black"










Here's the MS20


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Orange D1 incoming with a RedRock canvas waiting for it !


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Inbound plus a new bracelet. Brushed and gloss. Excited. Been waiting for this.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Really curious how that Orange D1 will look in the daylight! 

Oh well, next purchase will be the white dial Treasure Seeker!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> 371 and be careful.
> 
> I just tried to swap out the battery on mine a couple days ago and now it doesn't work. Not sure if I knicked the coil by accident, which appears to be a common issue.
> 
> Unless I am missing some sort of "jump start" procedure for the movement?? Looks like a trip to the watchmaker, which I should have just done in the first place.


Fingers crossed it'll work out for me. Watchmaker isn't an option right now since we're in lockdown with shops closed for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> They're all great, though I too love the 2020 as a D1 mainstay. Psych! This is the "gloss black"
> 
> View attachment 15605792
> 
> ...


I assume that is the standard D1 bracelet on your MS20? if so, do you mind me asking how does it fit and wear, given the MS20 is titanium?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tantric said:


> I assume that is the standard D1 bracelet on your MS20? if so, do you mind me asking how does it fit and wear, given the MS20 is titanium?


Not at all.... Yes, it is the stock Scurfa steel bracelet for D1's. Since it's currently what there is, and a D1 bracelet can be scarce, I held onto it even when I had no Scurfa D1's, knowing there'd be one in the offing around the corner 

I don't notice the difference too much really. Pretty evenly weighted to me. The coloration is is a bit off, but so has the tone of the Steinhart Ocean 500 Ti been between watch head and bracelet. The Steinhart is one of my favorite watches. The steel bracelet adds a little weight, that integrates nicely with the watch head. For a second I thought it was the watch that was weighty.

Paul's releases don't often coincide with availability of the associated accessories unfortunately, so one has to be versatile. A lot of nits that were a bother years ago, I've had to swallow vs getting too fed up. 

Because of the versatility of the MS20, I'm not sure I'd have time to even enjoy or pay for the titanium accessory, unless Pauls future Titanium releases become compelling ?

Hope I helped. Cheers! & Happy Christmas to you & yours
RD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wow, this is funny timing. no idea new stuff was going up today! i just happened to check the website and saw something new (i didn't even know it was coming and... it just _struck _me), i bought one + an accessory then came here straight away to get info on when the heck this came out; lol. TODAY.

i'll reveal it when it gets here. =)

now i'll be a two scurfa household. something to chill with my black old radium no-date.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

randb said:


> Inbound plus a new bracelet. Brushed and gloss. Excited. Been waiting for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so excited about this.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm so excited about this.


Agreed. The orange looks perfect.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> They're all great, though I too love the 2020 as a D1 mainstay. Psych! This is the "gloss black"
> 
> View attachment 15605792
> 
> ...


Looks good 
You know I bought the bracelet when they came out but haven't worn it much. I've enjoyed my DiverOnes on strap so much. It's been sitting in a box. 
I see your photos and you have me considering going to get it and putting it on a blue SCURFA. Have never tried it on blue yet


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks good
> You know I bought the bracelet when they came out but haven't worn it much. I've enjoyed my DiverOnes on strap so much. It's been sitting in a box.
> I see your photos and you have me considering going to get it and putting it on a blue SCURFA. Have never tried it on blue yet


Love the blue on bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i take it the bracelet isn't a problem to install with the full-bar springbars?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> i take it the bracelet isn't a problem to install with the full-bar springbars?


I had no issue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

randb said:


> Love the blue on bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap. It is nice  
I've found that I love the rubber on my DiverOnes and always seem to go back to it. It's such a perfect combo and wears so well


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Not at all.... Yes, it is the stock Scurfa steel bracelet for D1's. Since it's currently what there is, and a D1 bracelet can be scarce, I held onto it even when I had no Scurfa D1's, knowing there'd be one in the offing around the corner
> 
> I don't notice the difference too much really. Pretty evenly weighted to me. The coloration is is a bit off, but so has the tone of the Steinhart Ocean 500 Ti been between watch head and bracelet. The Steinhart is one of my favorite watches. The steel bracelet adds a little weight, that integrates nicely with the watch head. For a second I thought it was the watch that was weighty.
> 
> ...


yes very helpful, thank you. I am considering the bracelet for my MS20 and this has shed some light.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

tantric said:


> yes very helpful, thank you. I am considering the bracelet for my MS20 and this has shed some light.


I have one spare! In plastic, unworn.

Might sell it if you like?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> i take it the bracelet isn't a problem to install with the full-bar springbars?


I find it challenging and the back of the lugs are witness


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tantric said:


> yes very helpful, thank you. I am considering the bracelet for my MS20 and this has shed some light.


Paul is working on a titanium bracelet I believe, if you want to hold out.

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks good
> You know I bought the bracelet when they came out but haven't worn it much. I've enjoyed my DiverOnes on strap so much. It's been sitting in a box.
> I see your photos and you have me considering going to get it and putting it on a blue SCURFA. Have never tried it on blue yet


I know you do enjoy straps, but with your herd of Scurfa's, the bracelet is a great alternative, and surely one of your D1's would benefit and suit ?

Happy Holidays to you!
RD


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Whoops wrong thread


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

I started lurking on Scurfa watches for a year or two now. Each time I wanted to order, the black one was sold out. So I went on other models that I finally sold.
Today, both the gloss black and the black mat where available. I ordered the gloss black with bracelet. Can’t wait 😛


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Kronoss said:


> I started lurking on Scurfa watches for a year or two now. Each time I wanted to order, the black one was sold out. So I went on other models that I finally sold.
> Today, both the gloss black and the black mat where available. I ordered the gloss black with bracelet. Can't wait


You won't regret it! Had the previous gloss black (white datewheel, this one has a black datewheel) and love it!!

Now with the matching bracelet, must be awesome!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> I find it challenging and the back of the lugs are witness


see that's what i'm wondering. with my first scurfa, i think i was a bit taken aback initially and didn't know how to remove them. i ended up pushing really hard both side at once and now there's some 'in squeeze' to the ones i have. they still work as needed with straps on my ND.

with fresh ones, should you depress one side and push down on the strap to get the one side out, then work the other side?

with this springbar surrounded by the metal of a bracelet, i'm wondering if there's enough "press-in" on either side to get the whole thing in one side at a time. because pressing both at the same time and squeezing it in doesn't seem possible either.

"You Have Been Reading.... _Springbar Thoughts......"_


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

I wish I had pulled the trigger on the MS20 to accompany my MS17; I’ll have to keep my eyes open...

New releases look great, by the way; thanks Paul for always staying true to the origins of the brand. Form and function in one piece


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I can't wait to see some wrist shots of the gloss orange and blue ones!


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> You won't regret it! Had the previous gloss black (white datewheel, this one has a black datewheel) and love it!!
> 
> Now with the matching bracelet, must be awesome!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I hesitated with the black mat, cause it has no date. But I wanted polished hands, it's important in low light. So...


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Orange out of stock. Have I missed my perfect coloured dial or will more be available soon?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oh and also... has anyone already gotten a shipping notification? i got a strange DHL shipment notification in my email, but there's no tracking # or anything and almost seems like it's an incomplete notification email.

normally, or at least, lately, when i get DHL and Fedex notifications, i also get a text to my phone (suppose this is because i pay thru paypal). this one didn't seem to have an accompanying text.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

boy_wonder said:


> Orange out of stock. Have I missed my perfect coloured dial or will more be available soon?


You might still be able to get one, he's said they may go to SOLD OUT as they are going through what they have ready, and that more will come as they keep going. below:



scurfa said:


> Hi I'm now back home and sorting through watches, the Diver One Yellow, Silver Scurfa, Original, Blue, ND Blue and Black are on the site now, don't be alarmed if they sell out as I have more to sort through, looking to put the Original and Gloss Blue and Black on the site tomorrow - hopefully at 18.00 but I'll keep you posted


oh wait now reading it doesn't mention the orange... =\


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> see that's what i'm wondering. with my first scurfa, i think i was a bit taken aback initially and didn't know how to remove them. i ended up pushing really hard both side at once and now there's some 'in squeeze' to the ones i have. they still work as needed with straps on my ND.
> 
> with fresh ones, should you depress one side and push down on the strap to get the one side out, then work the other side?
> 
> ...


Somewhere in one of the Scurfa threads Paul gave a tip or two about removal / install of the spring bars, but not sure where, nor do I remember. I am not ashamed to admit, I find it a fiddle to manipulate this style of bar. I'm sure others have experienced some frustration too, though they may not fess up. I've handled numerous sets of shoulderless spring bars but Paul's are unique and heavy duty.

When removing, if you pull too hard on the strap or bracelet, you stand a good chance of knocking the end of the spring bar loose & the end pops off, or explodes all together. These are 4 piece spring bars and run the length of the lug hole.

So finesse is the key, and ordering additional sets of spring bars, as I did when I ordered my MS20. I was using a broken one until then. Now that was a bear! I think Paul is being a bit more generous and supplying a set bars with a strap or bracelet purchase now, whereas before one would be stuck with the one set that comes with the watch upon purchase.

I'm afraid I can't really give you a step by step. The key is, that one side mustn't be much ahead of the other going in or coming out. I found it took a bit of force to compress the spring, but I can see how you can over compress the spring as well.

They're marvelous for security on the wrist, but I wouldn't mind if they were a bit more forgiving for those of us that have a tendency to switch out straps etc multiple times.

I'm sure someone here may be able to word a an example better than I. Brice....?

Good luck & enjoy your new incoming. I'll look for the pics

RD


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh and also... has anyone already gotten a shipping notification? i got a strange DHL shipment notification in my email, but there's no tracking # or anything and almost seems like it's an incomplete notification email.
> 
> normally, or at least, lately, when i get DHL and Fedex notifications, i also get a text to my phone (suppose this is because i pay thru paypal). this one didn't seem to have an accompanying text.


Yep, got that mail too. Tracking number will follow as soon as it has been picked up i think?

Mail means, it has been notified at DHL for pick up.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> Yep, got that mail too. Tracking number will follow as soon as it has been picked up i think?
> 
> Mail means, it has been notified at DHL for pick up.


eeeyyyyyy alright, so kind of a pre shipping notice. i'm down. thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Somewhere in one of the Scurfa threads Paul gave a tip or two about removal / install of the spring bars, but not sure where, nor do I remember. I am not ashamed to admit, I find it a fiddle to manipulate this style of bar. I'm sure others have experienced some frustration too, though they may not fess up. I've handled numerous sets of shoulderless spring bars but Paul's are unique and heavy duty.
> 
> When removing, if you pull too hard on the strap or bracelet, you stand a good chance of knocking the end of the spring bar loose & the end pops off, or explodes all together. These are 4 piece spring bars and run the length of the lug hole.
> 
> ...


i wonder what tip there could be to do it, heh. they don't allow for too much clearance because they are so good and strong. so i'm just so curious how they interact with the bracelet endlink. =)


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh yes!! DHL just notified me, they'll be delivering my Gloss Black with the Bracelet tomorrow!! Happy days!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My orange is scheduled to arrive in California on Xmas eve. Perfect! 


Sent from my flat 6.5” wrist.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine should arrived for the 24. Yeessss! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The gloss black is indeed exquisite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

There are gonna be a lot of SCURFA posts soon


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> There are gonna be a lot of SCURFA posts soon


I think so!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Wife's orange is due Christmas Eve, don't screw it up customs!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

So is this the time Paul is fiddling with the sorting hat? Looks like all recent releases are not showing price, meaning "out of stock"? Curious if there will be another run of orange in the future. I am in no position to buy a watch currently.

Congrats to all those with their Holiday incomings! Can't wait to see the photos! Enjoy!

RD


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I think he mentioned on Instagram he was only releasing a certain amount of each, or only had a limited quantity or something of that nature, so thats probably why they're selling out so quickly.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> So is this the time Paul is fiddling with the sorting hat? Looks like all recent releases are not showing price, meaning "out of stock"? Curious if there will be another run of orange in the future. I am in no position to buy a watch currently.
> 
> Congrats to all those with their Holiday incomings! Can't wait to see the photos! Enjoy!
> 
> RD


Paul was busy he said on instagram, there will be more, but he checks all the watches over personally.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hokiechris (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a silver dial on order....should be here on the 24th.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Oh yes!! DHL just notified me, they'll be delivering my Gloss Black with the Bracelet tomorrow!! Happy days!


Wich bracelet did you choose.
I went for the "all brushed" cause I work a lot in the mechanic and was afraid by scratches on the polished parts.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Kronoss said:


> Wich bracelet did you choose.
> I went for the "all brushed" cause I work a lot in the mechanic and was afraid by scratches on the polished parts.


Went with the brushed and polished one! I work on helicopter engines at the air force, but always wear gloves, which i can cover my watch with!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Went with the brushed and polished one! I work on helicopter engines at the air force, but always wear gloves, which i can cover my watch with!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Ok, in a few days we can do a comparison.
To bad that Paul's website doesn't show pics with the watches with the bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

2018 ND waiting for new friend


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Incoming gloss orange on the 24th


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh yeah, incoming!!










Like a kid on christmas morning right now .

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Oh yeah, incoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already on wrist!!



















Only one of the endlinks seems to be a bit stuck. Does not move that well, but that'll be fixed.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Uh oh... Tracking initially said I'd get the Gloss Naranja for 12/24 (and in my experience DHL don't lie). But just got a notice from DHL that customs put a "shipment hold" on this. Sounds like covid-related chicanery since its coming from the U.K. to U.S.
NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Uh oh... Tracking initially said I'd get the Gloss Naranja for 12/24 (and in my experience DHL don't lie). But just got a notice from DHL that customs put a "shipment hold" on this. Sounds like covid-related chicanery since its coming from the U.K. to U.S.
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The Netherlands does not allow persons travelling from UK to EU/NL, but the shipment was not hold for Covid reasons.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> It's already on wrist!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. But seems that I'm happy not going for the polished/brushed bracelet. Will see. What size is your wrist?


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

3-1-1 said:


> Uh oh... Tracking initially said I'd get the Gloss Naranja for 12/24 (and in my experience DHL don't lie). But just got a notice from DHL that customs put a "shipment hold" on this. Sounds like covid-related chicanery since its coming from the U.K. to U.S.
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I became something a bit the same today. Delivery scheduled. 😰


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Oh yeah, incoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My orange DiverOne is due Monday 12/28


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

3-1-1 said:


> Uh oh... Tracking initially said I'd get the Gloss Naranja for 12/24 (and in my experience DHL don't lie). But just got a notice from DHL that customs put a "shipment hold" on this. Sounds like covid-related chicanery since its coming from the U.K. to U.S.
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that happened with my last Scurfa and it didn't affect the 3 days door to door. Don't give up hope!


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 26, 2017)

Looking forward to a orange DiverOne arriving Thursday, 12/24.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Kronoss said:


> Nice. But seems that I'm happy not going for the polished/brushed bracelet. Will see. What size is your wrist?


My wrist is 6,9 inches!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> My wrist is 6,9 inches!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Like mine.


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> You guys know the drill...
> View attachment 14803897
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

I usually never write posts like this and I ahvent been online here in a while, but after receiving the photo below via text today, I feel compelled to comment about my wholly unsatisfactory Scurfa experiences. I bought five Scurfa watches back in the summer of 2018. I bought several to be gifts to friends. Of the five watches two failed to keep time correctly and the last one I gifted, as a replacement for one that refused to keep time, is now fogging up on its owner (see below). On the first watch I attempted to get Scufa to replace the watch with a new one. They insisted on repairing it, and after paying the shipping to and from the UK from the USA, it still didn't work correctly. I have decided to just replace the Scurfa's with Seiko's and throw the failing watches out as trash.

The watch below has been an every day watch for an 18 yo national champion USPSA competitive shooter and horse trainer/hand at the family ranch. This was a replacement for his first Scurfa that lost huge time and whose second hand could be seen sweeping intermittently.

Conclusion; Budget watches sourced outside the US are not worth the hassle/cost of Intl shipping for warranty work.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Well, that's a fine how-do-you-do....


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

OCRonin said:


> I usually never write posts like this and I ahvent been online here in a while, but after receiving the photo below via text today, I feel compelled to comment about my wholly unsatisfactory Scurfa experiences. I bought five Scurfa watches back in the summer of 2018. I bought several to be gifts to friends. Of the five watches two failed to keep time correctly and the last one I gifted, as a replacement for one that refused to keep time, is now fogging up on its owner (see below). On the first watch I attempted to get Scufa to replace the watch with a new one. They insisted on repairing it, and after paying the shipping to and from the UK from the USA, it still didn't work correctly. I have decided to just replace the Scurfa's with Seiko's and throw the failing watches out as trash.
> 
> The watch below has been an every day watch for an 18 yo national champion USPSA competitive shooter and horse trainer/hand at the family ranch. This was a replacement for his first Scurfa that lost huge time and whose second hand could be seen sweeping intermittently.
> 
> ...


For me what you wrote is certainly concerning especially since I'm waiting on my third Scurfa to be delivered in the next day or so. So far I haven't had a single issue with the ones I've had.

I'm also thinking what you wrote is second hand info because it sounds like in all those instances you are not the owner/wearer of those watches. This sounds like excuses, but it's more my desire to know the full story from the wearers of the watches. I have sons who are in that age group and they would not know to screw down the crown, or not to adjust the time when the watch is wet, etc.

Going only by what you wrote I also see a failed chance for Scurfa to have come away smelling like a rose. Assuming what you wrote is entirely true and accurate I would have loved to have your post also read, "I purchased 5 watches and 3 had issues in less than a year and Scurfa examined and then replaced all 3 at absolutely no expense to me."

Failed quality control can be redeemed in my eyes with outstanding customer service. Actually that's the only way, at least for me.


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

I asked for replacement of the one watch that I paid for round trip international shipping (Scurfa would not pay) on... almost the cost of the watch. Scurfa refused to replace the watch, even though I had just bought FIVE of them. They found nothing wrong with it but it never kept time for me.

Just to make my point, I synchronized (Time in Los Angeles, California | GMT ) @ EXACTLY 1350 hrs TODAY (I know.. date is off on the Diver One), my remaining two Scurfa watches as I was composing my post...a Std yellow hand Diver One and an unworn MS18 and left them face up on my desk. Given that they are less than 3 years old, never abused / BNIB unworn they should BOTH be still be keeping excellent time. The batteries should still be fine after only 2 1/2yrs of ownership. AS of right now the MS18 is keeping correct time, the std DIVER ONE is slow by 24 seconds in less than three hours. (see photo below)

NOTE: I am going to leave these two watches untouched on my desk over the next couple days as an experiment to make my point and will periodically post photos.


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Hokiechris (Apr 22, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Uh oh... Tracking initially said I'd get the Gloss Naranja for 12/24 (and in my experience DHL don't lie). But just got a notice from DHL that customs put a "shipment hold" on this. Sounds like covid-related chicanery since its coming from the U.K. to U.S.
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah, mine says "on hold" with DHL too.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats! Your 1st post is an Orange Scurfa.


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> Congrats! Your 1st post is an Orange Scurfa.


I missed the last time yellow was available but knew to jump on the purchase this time.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine too ! Crap ! Held up in Cincinnati


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

TIONEGEAR said:


> View attachment 15612689


Need more pics! Looks great 👍


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

OCRonin said:


> I usually never write posts like this and I ahvent been online here in a while, but after receiving the photo below via text today, I feel compelled to comment about my wholly unsatisfactory Scurfa experiences. I bought five Scurfa watches back in the summer of 2018. I bought several to be gifts to friends. Of the five watches two failed to keep time correctly and the last one I gifted, as a replacement for one that refused to keep time, is now fogging up on its owner (see below). On the first watch I attempted to get Scufa to replace the watch with a new one. They insisted on repairing it, and after paying the shipping to and from the UK from the USA, it still didn't work correctly. I have decided to just replace the Scurfa's with Seiko's and throw the failing watches out as trash.
> 
> The watch below has been an every day watch for an 18 yo national champion USPSA competitive shooter and horse trainer/hand at the family ranch. This was a replacement for his first Scurfa that lost huge time and whose second hand could be seen sweeping intermittently.
> 
> Conclusion; Budget watches sourced outside the US are not worth the hassle/cost of Intl shipping for warranty work.


I saw your other, separate, post. You sure are trying to get the word out. I have had many Scurfas, and never had a problem. I never went SCUBA diving, but did swim in pools and lakes - zero issues. Would love to hear a bit more information. As with all products, nothing is 100%. But to have that many failures is very strange.

Getting back to your fogged crystal. As you know, the most common ways that's going to happen is 1) a gasket failed, or 2) the wearer forgot to screw in the crown at which point water will enter. Has the owner worn the watch in water before? Did it all of a sudden fog up after a couple years?

I am also a novice collector and have had watches from Seikos to Rolex. Now, I only have an Omega 2230.50, and a couple beaters. Over the years and the 100s of watches I have had, I have only had one fog, a SKX009, and it was due to a faulty caseback gasket. But the problem reared its head early because I went swimming with it. It would be strange for a watch to be working perfectly, and after two years have a gasket fail without any outside intervention.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

MS17 here without a single issue; well, I take that back: it is lonely and needs more Scurfas to keep it company...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

# 9 is on the way & never had an issue with the previous 8


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Never had a problem with any of mine. Orange one is on its way. Hope OCRonin gets it sorted. My experience with Paul and Alison has been nothing but top notch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WOO. original estimate was tomorrow, but it's coming today! i'm.... gonna try to actually wait til X-mas to open it lol.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> WOO. original estimate was tomorrow, but it's coming today! i'm.... gonna try to actually wait til X-mas to open it lol.


Same here but I won't wait lol


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

Snow is just water


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Out for delivery


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's here!


----------



## Sweden72 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi everybody!
Had to create an account to post some pictures of the new Scurfa orange!






















Here it is with his yellow brother!
With the old adjustable bracelet!👌








Merry christmas!🎄


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweden72 said:


> Hi everybody!
> Had to create an account to post some pictures of the new Scurfa orange!
> View attachment 15614060
> View attachment 15614061
> ...


Welcome


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Boy that orange looks great.


----------



## Sweden72 (Dec 23, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Welcome


Thank you!🙏
Here is an old one.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

This Orange on bracelet is something special. It reminds me of a Breitling superocean with orange dial. Punches way above its weight class. Well done Paul!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

One more. With this colorway and the brushed/polished features I really feel Scurfa has taken the D1 to a new level. It's got it's own identity, not reminiscent of anything.


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

That orange is not my bag, but it is very well done. Merry Xmas to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


You had that all lined up. Nice!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Great combo JW! Looks like a lotta folks got their gifts in time 
RD


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Great combo JW! Looks like a lotta folks got their gifts in time
> RD


Thanks RD! It was a really nice surprise to get it a day earlier than scheduled. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Biginboca said:


> This Orange on bracelet is something special. It reminds me of a Breitling superocean with orange dial. Punches way above its weight class. Well done Paul!


I think the simplicity makes this look way better than the Brietling.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice watch.
Mine is on delivery. Should can wear it this evening in front of Christmas tree.


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

They are without a doubt.. fine looking watches...


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine just arrived 😛
What a stunning watch! At this price point it’s quite incredible.
I have easily put the bracelet on. All is nice adjusted and it was a breeze to do.
But I have appreciated a piece of notice on how to adjust it. Yes there are arrows on the inner side but what did they mean? The way to put the pins in, the way to put them out or both?
Seems that it was the way to put them in, reverse to put them out.

The case design isn’t perfect on the wrist, the size ok for my 17,5cm.
Would have been better with a white date window or without date (wich I prefer) for a better balancing of the dial. But I wanted the polish. Life is made of choices.

Good job Alison and Paul, thanks again for the quick sending and merry Christmas to you all. Stay healthy.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Congrats mate -- Don't forget the photos. Which one did you get again?


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Ok so I have my orange on the way which is very exciting. As one who is always on the lookout for something new, may I suggest to you Mr Scurfield the following colour combination. I can see it clearly in my minds eye. The Casio is nice but a diver one in this combo would be perfect. Take this post as a pre order. Thanks.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Congrats mate -- Don't forget the photos. Which one did you get again?


This one

Gloss black. With all brushed bracelet.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Congrats! That’s a beaut! I had that one for a bit.
Happy Christmas 🎄 
RD


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Congrats! That's a beaut! I had that one for a bit.
> Happy Christmas ?
> RD


Thanks.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks RD! It was a really nice surprise to get it a day earlier than scheduled.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


That's always a great surprise.  it's only happened to me with DHL in fact. 
Mine was just processed in Cincinnati and is due Monday 28th. Will they surprise me Saturday


----------



## ziphos (Jun 16, 2016)

randb said:


> Ok so I have my orange on the way which is very exciting. As one who is always on the lookout for something new, may I suggest to you Mr Scurfield the following colour combination. I can see it clearly in my minds eye. The Casio is nice but a diver one in this combo would be perfect. Take this post as a pre order. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure Paul published a picture of a two tone Diver 1 about 15 months ago, but not heard anything since. I would also buy one if he does release this.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's always a great surprise.  it's only happened to me with DHL in fact.
> Mine was just processed in Cincinnati and is due Monday 28th. Will they surprise me Saturday




Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

randb said:


> Ok so I have my orange on the way which is very exciting. As one who is always on the lookout for something new, may I suggest to you Mr Scurfield the following colour combination. I can see it clearly in my minds eye. The Casio is nice but a diver one in this combo would be perfect. Take this post as a pre order. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is also the black and gold pvd model.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Any MS20 looking for a new home?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Man. Somehow Scurfa has upped the popularity of orange dials exponentially. There are tons of you guys with these. Enjoy. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

It is really difficult to get a nice orange diver in this price range. Paul kicked it out if the park with this one.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank You and Merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas  Paul and all Scurfaholics


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Received this today, my family led me to believe it hadn't arrived so it was an amazing surprise. Very impressed so far. The macro lens makes it look enormous...


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas to me. I paid for this on Tuesday and it arrived Thursday. Two days from England to the States!







Meanwhile, my wife's Christmas watch languishes in the grip of the United States Postal Service.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> The OEM Scurfa bracelet is a winner!


@gaopa where have you been lately? hope all is well.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


That's a winning combo for sure!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

smkader said:


> That's a winning combo for sure!!


Thanks! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hmmmm.... got to sizing the bracelet tonight... i thought i heard these were friction pin bracelets... discovered later in the process these are pin and collar.

on my last adjustment, the pin was going in freely and not catching on anything; ala a Seiko bracelet when a collar goes missing. i was confused for a moment, then looked at the small pile of links i'd moved around as i'd taken them off, and saw a collar loosely sitting near them. i was able to find one of them on the floor, but all told 2 of them have disappeared. but i got what i needed done. but beware, it's pin and collar!

that aside, this thing is gorgeous! Gloss Blue:


----------



## Sweden72 (Dec 23, 2020)

❤🧡❤


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> hmmmm.... got to sizing the bracelet tonight... i thought i heard these were friction pin bracelets... discovered later in the process these are pin and collar.
> 
> on my last adjustment, the pin was going in freely and not catching on anything; ala a Seiko bracelet when a collar goes missing. i was confused for a moment, then looked at the small pile of links i'd moved around as i'd taken them off, and saw a collar loosely sitting near them. i was able to find one of them on the floor, but all told 2 of them have disappeared. but i got what i needed done. but beware, it's pin and collar!
> 
> ...


Me too will have appreciated a little notice on how to adjust the bracelet.
Fortunately didn't loose any collar (hope so).


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Can someone help me out with what the price was for the Scurfa Diver One Titanium ND713 Black? Out of stock now and I don't know if the titanium models had a premium over the standard steel ones? Thanks!


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Silverye said:


> Can someone help me out with what the price was for the Scurfa Diver One Titanium ND713 Black? Out of stock now and I don't know if the titanium models had a premium over the standard steel ones? Thanks!


Actually - think I've found out it was £246.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Will you all please stop posting such fantastic photos of this fab Orange dial (especially with this nice strap combo)... I had convinced myself ages ago that I didn't want one at all, but now you're rapidly changing my mind !

Only joking of course, please keep posting... these really do look great ;-) . I think my Yellow D1 will get some competition before too long ;-)


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

scurfa said:


> The Diver One was originally based on the 1665 Sea Dweller and here is a side by side pic of the older stainless steel model with the Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd been fiddling with the groove around the top of the crown on my new D1 for ages before I realised what it reminded me of - the crown on the fake Submariner I bought in Bangkok 20 years ago... Then I dug this out.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> @gaopa where have you been lately? hope all is well.


Thanks for checking on me... I'm fine, but have not been active on the forum lately. However, still enjoying and wearing my Scurfa watches! Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gaopa said:


> Thanks for checking on me... I'm fine, but have not been active on the forum lately. However, still enjoying and wearing my Scurfa watches! Happy New Year to all of you!


after "Betterthere" mentioned it, I realized you have been M.I.A. -- Thanks for letting us know all is well ?

Cheers Bill & Happy New Year to You & Yours!

RD


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The orange dial really looks nice in forum members' photos. There are some nice strap combos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> Thanks for checking on me... I'm fine, but have not been active on the forum lately. However, still enjoying and wearing my Scurfa watches! Happy New Year to all of you!


Since I got a scurfa ti I noticed you weren't around. Glad you are good. Hope 2021 better to all of us and you get back here.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The strap fun continues.



























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 500


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul's new orange gloss DiverOne is awesome.

Just landed... DHL again over delivers  
Not only did the DiverOne arrive a day early but was delivered on a Sunday evening  I'm psyched and the watch is superb, very impressed with the gloss, beveled edges and overall great finish of the case.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

more scurfa bracelet pr0n:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

A Fuchsia Scurfa mod!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nanago said:


> A Fuchsia Scurfa mod!
> View attachment 15621496


Pray tell...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this thing, the case on the gloss is next level


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this thing, the case on the gloss is next level


Totally agree with this! The contrast of brushed and polished surfaces really elevated this watch more towards Jewelry than Tool, which I'm very happy with. It's definitely punching above the other micro divers in the price class.


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Pray tell...


A simple bezel insert swap. The inserts for the skx007 fits the Diver One


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I hope to have my orange dial in the next few days and looking forward to it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nanago said:


> A simple bezel insert swap. The inserts for the skx007 fits the Diver One


Recommendation where to buy?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> I hope to have my orange dial in the next few days and looking forward to it.


Hope all is well and you had a nice Christmas holiday . Been a minute. 
You'll love it, I've many D1 but this is my first with this case and it definitely impressed me


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Recommendation where to buy?


I used Namoki's skx007 bezel insert Blue/Purple


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nanago said:


> I used Namoki's skx007 bezel insert Blue/Purple


Link?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

gaopa said:


> I hope to have my orange dial in the next few days and looking forward to it.


How have you been Bill?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Very cool, arrived a day early. Very happy. It seems to wear a little smaller than my blue. I know its an illusion, I'm sure I'll get used to it. The bracelet fits perfectly and is very well made. No diver extension but I can live with that. Thanks Mr Scurfa, awesome job all round. The crappy photos don't do it justice.
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Nanago said:


> A Fuchsia Scurfa mod!
> View attachment 15621496


Outstanding !!!
I find myself wondering how that fancy bezel would look on the Silver Scurfer...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope all is well and you had a nice Christmas holiday . Been a minute.
> You'll love it, I've many D1 but this is my first with this case and it definitely impressed me


Like you, Brice, while I have several D1 watches, I'm looking forward to this new one. I got the DHL notice and now it is saying next Monday. I will just have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

C&B CHEVRON ?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A question about the bracelet for the Diver 1 if I might. 

Scurfa's website pictures for the bracelets for the D1 show a bracelet with micro-adjustment holes in the clasp, but everything I've read and the many pictures here suggest that all his bracelets have the on-the-fly ratcheting clasp. Which is it? And does the bracelet taper to 18mm at the clasp? And finally, does anyone know if additional stock of the gloss versions are expected any time soon? Thanks!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> A question about the bracelet for the Diver 1 if I might.
> 
> Scurfa's website pictures for the bracelets for the D1 show a bracelet with micro-adjustment holes in the clasp, but everything I've read and the many pictures here suggest that all his bracelets have the on-the-fly ratcheting clasp. Which is it? And does the bracelet taper to 18mm at the clasp? And finally, does anyone know if additional stock of the gloss versions are expected any time soon? Thanks!


They used to have the ratcheting clasps. With the latest run they no longer do, just the micro adjust version as pictured on the web site. Not sure on the taper.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Nov 12, 2020)

Boy I love that battleship gray dial!!! Shane you can’t still buy them


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> They used to have the ratcheting clasps. With the latest run they no longer do, just the micro adjust version as pictured on the web site. Not sure on the taper.


Well that's too bad, seems like a step backwards.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Well that's too bad, seems like a step backwards.


I agree and I am glad that I have a couple of the ratcheting versions for my Scurfas. But a lot of people don't like those clasps. They are kind of blocky, thick and sharp in places. You could always purchase an unbranded clasp of that type from Strapcode.

Plus, rumor has it that this bracelet for the SKX023, which comes with that type of clasp (and maybe a bit better version), fits the D1 admirably:








20mm Super-O Boyer Watch Band compatible with Seiko SKX023 Mid-size Diver, Ratchet Buckle Brushed


For Seiko or simply upgrade your Seiko Diver Automatic mid-size watches SKX023. Seiko SKX023 watch band replacement by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Super-O Boyer watch band has a highlighted 3D effect curved solid end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko Mid-size SKX023 models.




www.strapcode.com





Dig around in the Scurfa threads and you'll find pics posted by people who have used it and gotten a nice fit.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

No need to dig. Found it:








Scurfa diver one bracelet.


Just ordered this, can anyone recommend an oyster that will work for it. Cheers Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just my opinion but the ratcheting clasp was not great. It was the two button one that a ton of micros use and it was long, bulky, and uncomfortable under my wrist. The new one with the chamfered edges looks a lot better.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> No need to dig. Found it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





3-1-1 said:


> I agree and I am glad that I have a couple of the ratcheting versions for my Scurfas. But a lot of people don't like those clasps. They are kind of blocky, thick and sharp in places. You could always purchase an unbranded clasp of that type from Strapcode.
> 
> Plus, rumor has it that this bracelet for the SKX023, which comes with that type of clasp (and maybe a bit better version), fits the D1 admirably:
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for that information.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Well that's too bad, seems like a step backwards.


It was a shame, we could not get the clasp off the shelf like the bell diver 1, we paid for the tooling to have it made for the 20mm bracelet and because our orders were small (500) the clasp could not be tweaked to perfection, you need to make 1000's to get it right and we were rejecting half the order, the margins are very small on bracelets and most other micros charge twice what we charge so we lost out a lot on the ratchet clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

scurfa said:


> It was a shame, we could not get the clasp off the shelf like the bell diver 1, we paid for the tooling to have it made for the 20mm bracelet and because our orders were small (500) the clasp could not be tweaked to perfection, you need to make 1000's to get it right and we were rejecting half the order, the margins are very small on bracelets and most other micros charge twice what we charge so we lost out a lot on the ratchet clasp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response, that helps understand the decision for sure. Makes sense.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> Boy I love that battleship gray dial!!! Shane you can't still buy them


Is the grey coming back? It would look sharp in the D1 series. Maybe a good idea for MS21 edition?
I always liked the colour but 43mm is just too big for my small wrists.

In any case (see what I did there), Paul you make some great watches.


----------



## Sweden72 (Dec 23, 2020)

Greetings from the number 3 country addicted to coffee/capita...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

CV50 said:


> C&B CHEVRON ?


Yep! probably not the best one for it, but it was what i had on yesterday lol

since some bracelet chat has popped up, here's my no-date on the Strapcode Oyster for the SKX023 i bought a couple years back. aka the @SimpleWatchMan tribute mod (he was the one who posted it in the first place, afaik):




























not a 100% perfect fit; one link jiggles a tiny bit, but it works! it's a nice alternative at least.

but also now having the official scurfa bracelet, WOW does that fit so much nicer, haha. which makes complete sense. =)

in regards to scurfa changing the ratcheting clasp: someone mentioned 'you can always add a ratcheting clasp to the scurfa bracelet'; unfortunately not. at least, not the current bracelet. one side of the clasp is pinned into place so it can't be pulled off the bracelet like a springbar clasp. i suppose you could still do it but you'd have to do customization.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Paul, Any updates on the Treasure Seeker for 2021? Thanks much!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

and a couple other CB chev options:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15625121
> 
> 
> and a couple other CB chev options:
> ...


Looks great on those straps.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

stilren said:


> Hi Paul, Any updates on the Treasure Seeker for 2021? Thanks much!


Yes the final case samples arrived and I have made a couple of examples, I'm happy with the changes and final production can start

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow! Smashing case Paul!!!! I'll start tucking away my 2021 watch fund tomorrow 😉 

All the best to You & Alison for a new and better year for 2021

Adam


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Treasure Seeker looks great! Meanwhile I can't get this one off my wrist...


----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes the final case samples arrived and I have made a couple of examples, I'm happy with the changes and final production can start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweden72 (Dec 23, 2020)

Testing the old adjustable bracelet on the new orange!
Works great!
@scurfa do you have a realesedate on the new Treasure Seeker?
Looks wonderful!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TS is looking great!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Yes the final case samples arrived and I have made a couple of examples, I'm happy with the changes and final production can start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm patiently waiting.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My orange dial arrived this afternoon. You have another winner, Paul!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> My orange dial arrived this afternoon. You have another winner, Paul!


Many thanks Bill, all the best from Paul and Alison


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Out camping


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Crazy about my new orange dial Scurfa! However, being a bracelet guy, I have put on a mesh bracelet which I looks and feels great.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes the final case samples arrived and I have made a couple of examples, I'm happy with the changes and final production can start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good Paul! Can't wait till they go on sale!

Happy new year to you and the family!!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I know they just came out, but are restocks of the gloss dial versions expected any time soon? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Am I the only one thinking that a Citizen Ecodrive movement would be a good thing for those watches? It’s accurate, rock solid, no need to open the case for battery replacement...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

A pretty wet Scurfa trio....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Crazy about my new orange dial Scurfa! However, being a bracelet guy, I have put on a mesh bracelet which I looks and feels great.
> 
> View attachment 15627714
> View attachment 15627716


Nice pics Bill  I'm a strap guy but that mesh looks right at home on the orange DiverOne


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> A pretty wet Scurfa trio....
> 
> View attachment 15627920


Nice to see some pics.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> Crazy about my new orange dial Scurfa! However, being a bracelet guy, I have put on a mesh bracelet which I looks and feels great.
> 
> View attachment 15627714
> View attachment 15627716


Which mesh do you buy?


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Thought I'd share my current favorite. Really digging natos on the PVD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I buy my mesh bracelets from an amazon vendor. The quality is great; however, to size the mesh it needs to be cut with a Dremel except for the adjustment on the clasp.

J.VANDER V.2 Milanese 316L Stainless Steel Shark Mesh Dive Watch Band Strap - Premium Clasp (24mm, Brushed Silver) | Amazon.com


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone had problem with a scurfa bezel locking up? i almost posted lastnight, but the problem seemed to go away, so i didn't want to jump the gun, but now... it's REALLY locking up. bought for X-mas, been wearing it every day, but no rough stuff (locked down, nothing to do, no work). over the first week i attributed any minor grip slips to the bezel being polished and slick, but i could still always turn it. but starting yesterday, it started getting stuck, to where my fingers in all grip positions are now very sore, and i'd need to use a t-shirt or something to turn it. i tried running warm water over it for a couple moments, it seemed to work in the temporary lastnight, but eventually got back to needing some cloth aid or very unnatural positions/strength with my hands to turn it. but now. nothing. stuck. to move it, i need to wrap a belt partially around the bezel for grip, and even that is now barely working. i'll try warmer water and more time later, but... has anyone ever had a problem? my 2 year old no-date bezel has always been _perfect_.

there looks to be a little bezel notch under the crown... or actually i'm not sure if it's a notch or if it's a dark spot because it's not reflecting the case... anyone know? lol


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

timetellinnoob said:


> anyone had problem with a scurfa bezel locking up? i almost posted lastnight, but the problem seemed to go away, so i didn't want to jump the gun, but now... it's REALLY locking up. bought for X-mas, been wearing it every day, but no rough stuff (locked down, nothing to do, no work). over the first week i attributed any minor grip slips to the bezel being polished and slick, but i could still always turn it. but starting yesterday, it started getting stuck, to where my fingers in all grip positions are now very sore, and i'd need to use a t-shirt or something to turn it. i tried running warm water over it for a couple moments, it seemed to work in the temporary lastnight, but eventually got back to needing some cloth aid or very unnatural positions/strength with my hands to turn it. but now. nothing. stuck. to move it, i need to wrap a belt partially around the bezel for grip, and even that is now barely working. i'll try warmer water and more time later, but... has anyone ever had a problem? my 2 year old no-date bezel has always been _perfect_.
> 
> there looks to be a little bezel notch under the crown... or actually i'm not sure if it's a notch or if it's a dark spot because it's not reflecting the case... anyone know? lol


Yes my orange D1 did this a few days ago, and I have experienced it with my Bell Diver and several other Asian microbrand watches (Raven, etc).

With these watches I have considered this part of "breaking in" the bezel mechanism. Usually after this happens and I free it up the bezel ends up being a little easier to rotate than it was before this process happened, and to me the "jamming" seems parts working their way in, but there's a few steps I take to accelerate the process.

To free the bezel when it jams I wash it with liquid dish soap under running warm water, then spin it while it's under the water by holding the bezel with a rag kind of like what you have been doing. This has always freed the bezels for me. Water (or soapy water) seems to help get things moving again. I'll spend a few minutes working the bezel under the running water once it's freed up and then dry the watch and it's good to go.

I suspect the bezels get frozen due to tight clearances that have to work themselves in.

After this first freezing I'll keep consciously fidgeting with the bezel over the next few days to keep breaking it in, and sometimes it will lock up again and I'll free it again the same way (water and dish soap).

My experience has been the bezels keep getting looser after each time they freeze up than they were before, but after a day or so of fidgeting they have always worked beautifully for me and never froze again even after many months of use.

My orange D1 I went through this a few times this week (froze twice) and I freed it up under running soapy water and now the action is perfect. When I got the watch it was pretty tight out of the box and with a wet hand it was impossible to rotate, and took a good effort under normal dry conditions. Now I can rotate it comfortably and it's very similar to my Pelagos in the required effort and has been working beautifully and consistently for the last 4 days. I suspect it's all good now as have been all my other watches that I've been through this process with.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

timetellinnoob, sorry you are having the problem. I have not had that problem with any of my Scurfa watches.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Biginboca said:


> Yes my orange D1 did this a few days ago, and I have experienced it with my Bell Diver and several other Asian microbrand watches (Raven, etc).
> 
> With these watches I have considered this part of "breaking in" the bezel mechanism. Usually after this happens and I free it up the bezel ends up being a little easier to rotate than it was before this process happened, and to me the "jamming" seems parts working their way in, but there's a few steps I take to accelerate the process.
> 
> ...


that's kind of how it started; be hard for a second then it would break free and be normal for a couple moments. and then, just to make sure it was "still" spinning well again, i'd fidget with it, and it'd lock up again. that was basically what was happening starting last night.

i left it in warm water for 4 or 5 minutes, couldn't turn it by hand at all while it was wet, nor w/ t-shirt. kinda gave up and dried it off and didn't touch it for a little bit while i had lunch. but as you said, i tried again, using the belt... seemed to free it up again and i'm back to about where i was yesterday, where i can turn it again by hand, but i have to pinch it and grip it strangely so that it hurts my fingers in various positions. but at least it's free again. assuming this keeps happening i'll try the soap trick. i would love for it to 'break in' to the point it's like my No-Date. it's been easy gliding with the finger tips since day 1. =)

thanks!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

timetellinnoob said:


> that's kind of how it started; be hard for a second then it would break free and be normal for a couple moments. and then, just to make sure it was "still" spinning well again, i'd fidget with it, and it'd lock up again. that was basically what was happening starting last night.
> 
> i left it in warm water for 4 or 5 minutes, couldn't turn it by hand at all while it was wet, nor w/ t-shirt. kinda gave up and dried it off and didn't touch it for a little bit while i had lunch. but as you said, i tried again, using the belt... seemed to free it up again and i'm back to about where i was yesterday, where i can turn it again by hand, but i have to pinch it and grip it strangely so that it hurts my fingers in various positions. but at least it's free again. assuming this keeps happening i'll try the soap trick. i would love for it to 'break in' to the point it's like my No-Date. it's been easy gliding with the finger tips since day 1. =)
> 
> thanks!


Keep working that bezel and I'm sure it will sort itself out and the action will get better. It always has for me, and a few times I had bezels lock up and I was ready to send them back but figured "what have I got to lose" and put some real muscle on them while soapy wet and they freed up. I have never had to send one back... yet... lol

I use my bezels a lot. Like 20 times minimum per hour at work, sometimes 12 hours a day. (Personal Trainer timing sets and rest periods with clients). So I really work the bezel on my watches probably a lot more than other guys who never have these problems. I have never yet had a bezel lock up and I freed it like I described that wasn't fine afterwards.

My Orange D1 worked beautifully for me all this week and was a pleasure to use after the 2 freeze/break in cycles.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I too have experienced some tightness in my gloss orange bezel. And I have 4 other D1s to compare it to. Never had this issue with any of them. Wonder if there’s been some change to the case or bezel construction / tolerances.
Thicker gasket or something? It will probably break in.
On the +side tho, it’s running at + 0.4 spd.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gaopa said:


> timetellinnoob, sorry you are having the problem. I have not had that problem with any of my Scurfa watches.


thanks. i think it might be ok, per Boca, and to how it's been acting since my last post. i was getting kind of bummed, not wanting to face a return or repair of something that, for only owning a week, might be my favorite watch of 2020. but now i think it'll be OK!


----------



## pgrimes85 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just received my Scurfa D1 early from DHL. Newcastle to Phoenix AZ in 3 days during the holidays is amazing. Put it on a watch steward adjustable strap rated for salt water. Will be using this in salt water & freshwater dives, along with my Mares puck. I love the size and looks to boot. Looking forward to new releases.. Especially their upcoming auto.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

had my bezel lock up again, majorly, so went for the soap trick. had to break it free with a leather belt, and also had to use it to work the soap in, and after the warm rinse, it's better than it's ever was. turns so good now, i can turn it no problem with a wet grip. cheers Boca =)

been a couple hours now and it seems to be totally fine, can turn it constantly/mindlessly and it's not binded at all. whatever it was, the friction, soap and warm water seemed to break it down and get it out!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> thanks. i think it might be ok, per Boca, and to how it's been acting since my last post. i was getting kind of bummed, not wanting to face a return or repair of something that, for only owning a week, might be my favorite watch of 2020. but now i think it'll be OK!


Hi yes it's the same construction but with the bezel being polished it may not have the same sharpness and grip that the brushed models have, let me know how you get on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I know they just came out, but are restocks of the gloss dial versions expected any time soon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yes but I've been called to work and I'm currently in hotel isolation in Aberdeen, I'm a reserve so as long as no one fails the covid tests I should be home in a couple of days, then back to working with the watches, Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Diver on leather, i know what you think, but i like it very much (surprisingly)!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Bell Diver 1 pair are perennial favorites. Both are mounted on the OEM Scurfa BD1 bracelets which makes them look good and wear well.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Okay. That's the winning combo.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Going to be a very tough choice between the white, black and dark blue Treasure Seeker. Looks amazing so far Paul. Can’t wait to get my dirty little hands on one.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lonely DO auto says hi. 










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glorious.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously Paul, you've outdone yourself. Looks really good!

I'll be saving up for the white dialled one.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Excited to see the light blue. 

Did you stick with the Miyota or go to the Ronda auto?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, just when I think I'm done this comes along


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Excited to see the light blue.
> 
> Did you stick with the Miyota or go to the Ronda auto?


I've stuck to the Miyota they have proven to be reliable and great time keepers


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> Excited to see the light blue.
> 
> Did you stick with the Miyota or go to the Ronda auto?


@scurfa 
I can't find any of these new automatic movement watches on the website.
When will we be able to see them?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @scurfa
> I can't find any of these new automatic movement watches on the website.
> When will we be able to see them?


Hey Watchy600-- You do know you can't leave this forum for for a minute, and must keep up with every product thread you are interested in 

Go Here: Treasure Seeker Announcement

Then backtrack in this thread a bit. These are a work in progress. It won't be long now. I can appreciate your "bull-in-a-china shop" enthusiasm. 

RD


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Strapcode bracelet that fits a D1 ? Is it the one for the skx 013 or skx 023 ?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This looks awesome! 
(but I still have to figure out how I feel about the "honeycomb" dial pattern)
@Riddim Driven I read the whole treasure-seeker thread and 5 pages of this one.
I only learned that they will probably come out in May or June.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> This looks awesome!
> (but I still have to figure out how I feel about the "honeycomb" dial pattern)
> @Riddim Driven I read the whole treasure-seeker thread and 5 pages of this one.
> I only learned that they will probably come out in May or June.


Well there ya go. Now you're up to speed and know as much as anyone. You know the rough specs, miyota movement, sapphire etc. They're not on the web site yet, as Paul is just now approving final design from prototypes. Stay tuned....


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Riddim Driven @gaopa How do you both feel about the "honeycomb" dial pattern?
I'm not sure I like it.

But the vibrant, light blue color, balanced by the deep royal blue, is awesome.
---
I'm still waiting on the Nodus Avalon 2 with this type of amazing, vibrant blue.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

I got my first one* today. Really happy with it.










*I suspect there will be more.in.my future.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

YantMK said:


> I got my first one* today. Really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 15634454
> 
> ...


Excellent choice and welcome to the club. Best colour combo IMO.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 15634977


nice, had to try mine out on the gloss blue =)


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> nice, had to try mine out on the gloss blue =)
> 
> View attachment 15636460
> 
> ...


What bracelet is this, if i may ask?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> What bracelet is this, if i may ask?


it's the Strapcode/miltat for SKX023. usually wear it on my no date Scurfa. i believe what 3-1-1 had posted as well.

fits OK, not perfect. only real downside to it is the extended out endlink part. but a decent alternative to have from when the scurfa bracelet was sold out.

(tbh tho the scurfa bracelet fits it sooo beautifully)


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

YantMK said:


> I got my first one* today. Really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 15634454
> 
> ...


Maybe just get another yellow hander....


----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

That one, along with silver and yellow were on my short list. So on the list for my second one.



matt999 said:


> Maybe just get another yellow hander....
> View attachment 15637672


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi I’ve added some Diver One originals and silver Scurfa’s to the site and will be adding orange diver ones soon, have a good weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Had to replace battery on my very first Scurfa D1 original today


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

CV50 said:


> Had to replace battery on my very first Scurfa D1 original today


How old was it?


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Love mine.
It’s my better watch even regards abouts readability in night without reading glasses.
It’s not only a lum matter but even the fact that the arrows are enough different, the indexs not to big and, I think the most, the single curvature of the glass that gives a +3 or so dioptries correction. Without glasses the dial is much less blurry than with all my other watches.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Kronoss said:


> How old was it?


Several years


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my first D1, purchased 4/2018, is now coming upon it's third year. i've been somewhat expecting it could potentially run out sometime in the next few months. (should it be a 3 year battery?)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> my first D1, purchased 4/2018, is now coming upon it's third year. i've been somewhat expecting it could potentially run out sometime in the next few months. (should it be a 3 year battery?)
> 
> View attachment 15640855


Yes the 515 movement has the 36 month life span, you could get more or less it's not guaranteed, the 715 has the 60 month life span and EOL indicator, be interesting to see it working

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kronoss said:


> Love mine.
> It's my better watch even regards abouts readability in night without reading glasses.
> It's not only a lum matter but even the fact that the arrows are enough different, the indexs not to big and, I think the most, the single curvature of the glass that gives a +3 or so dioptries correction. Without glasses the dial is much less blurry than with all my other watches.


Legibility in the dark without reading glasses was a factor for me too, and I'm very satisfied with this aspect of the watch.

I'd never heard of a dioptre before googling the word a moment ago. I'd never considered this as a factor that increased readability, do you really think it helps?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

matt999 said:


> Legibility in the dark without reading glasses was a factor for me too, and I'm very satisfied with this aspect of the watch.
> 
> I'd never heard of a dioptre before googling the word a moment ago. I'd never considered this as a factor that increased readability, do you really think it helps?


Yes of course.
For example, to read perfectly I need +4.00 dioptries. So if the glass of D1 is +3.00 it's not bad.
I will try to made you a night shot of the 3 watches I own with a lens creating the default someone who need reading glasses has (I'm optometrist).


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> my first D1, purchased 4/2018, is now coming upon it's third year. i've been somewhat expecting it could potentially run out sometime in the next few months. (should it be a 3 year battery?)
> 
> View attachment 15640855


I just acquired an MS17, and had to change the battery. Not sure if it was the original battery or not but I suspect it was. I noticed the watch was losing time, and I don't think this version 515 had the EOL. After changing the battery it's back to spot on with my D1-500.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kronoss said:


> Yes of course.
> For example, to read perfectly I need +4.00 dioptries. So if the glass of D1 is +3.00 it's not bad.
> I will try to made you a night shot of the 3 watches I own with a lens creating the default someone who need reading glasses has (I'm optometrist).


I'd be very interested to see that, please do.


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> I just acquired an MS17, and had to change the battery. Not sure if it was the original battery or not but I suspect it was. I noticed the watch was losing time, and I don't think this version 515 had the EOL. After changing the battery it's back to spot on with my D1-500.


My MS17's battery just had to be replaced for the first time 2 weeks ago, so sounds about right.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy Scurfa Sunday


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'd like to submit one story to the "craziest/randomest finding of a bracelet collar" file...

posted the tale a couple weeks back, but i'd lost 3 collars in the process of sizing my bracelet (i had thought it was friction pins and it mostly acted as such until the last link, when i finally realized it was pin-and collar). i found one right away on the floor, but i still had what i needed to finish, so ultimately it was OK. two were missing still; i did look under my desk a couple more times the next week, but nothing turned up.

flash-forward now, bout 2.5 weeks later. i'm jumping out of the shower, drying off. happened to look down. sitting in the grout of my bathroom, just inches from a thick bath mat, a tiny fleck of silver. i thought it was going to be a tiny shaving of aluminum or something, something weird and random. it was a dang collar, lol! and it was slightly mashed out of shape. somehow it ended up, not far, but in my bathroom. somewhere in that time period it must have gotten stuck to my foot and moved with me. what the heck?? haha.

anyway, gently corrected the shape with a small pair of pliers, and dropped it into the little bag with the spare links. 1 collar is still out there.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> Happy Scurfa Sunday
> 
> View attachment 15643127
> 
> ...


This guy seems to have sustained significant facial injuries. Looks like he crashed on landing in his test-pilot days.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

matt999 said:


> This guy seems to have sustained significant facial injuries. Looks like he crashed on landing in his test-pilot days.


He's a seasoned veteran with lots of character.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Yes with different dial combos, a bracelet also but the only problem is time, I don't have enough to fit them in at the minute


Looking forward to them. Any idea if you'll be able to do the titanium bracelet in a similar style to the stainless version?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this one. 
Wore this from Jan3 to Jan17 exclusively


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

I have returned home after a month on the road, and look what was waiting here for me!
And part two, look what I changed it into...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

EBasil said:


> I have returned home after a month on the road, and look what was waiting here for me!
> And part two, look what I changed it into...
> View attachment 15660426
> View attachment 15660428
> View attachment 15660429


Pretty nice gift for yourself.
Welcome home. Enjoy it.
I prefer it on the bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

scurfa said:


> Yes with different dial combos, a bracelet also but the only problem is time, I don't have enough to fit them in at the minute


I understand completely, it's not like it's life or death either I was just curious .
Thanks!
Might be that my 6th Scurfa should be in titanium..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Scurfa Seamaster project.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Scurfa Seamaster project.
> 
> View attachment 15660561
> View attachment 15660562
> ...


Not bad! Where did you find these! I tried looking for hands earlier but my Google skills disappointed me.. Kinda think Tudor snowflake hands would be killer!

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

whoa said:


> Not bad! Where did you find these! I tried looking for hands earlier but my Google skills disappointed me.. Kinda think Tudor snowflake hands would be killer!
> 
> -: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


Thank you and these are original Omega SeaMaster hands, for the quartz movement version. I believe the version number is 1538 or similar. I bought them on Ebay from a seller in UK. This below is the packaging. Kind of expensive but worth it because they fit perfectly on this watch and the lume is almost perfectly the same, bright and long lasting.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I love those Omega hands!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Might be parting with the Blue Ti.....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whoa said:


> Not bad! Where did you find these! I tried looking for hands earlier but my Google skills disappointed me.. Kinda think Tudor snowflake hands would be killer!
> 
> -: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


i would love to see what a super nice snowflake BGW9 handset would look like in a D1...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

gaopa said:


> I love those Omega hands!


The funny thing is that I did not like them all the much at first, but it is not easy to find some quality hands for the quartz movement with decent lume and quality. When I installed them I was immediately surprised and happy. The lume is awesome in these watches and the hands matches the marker really well. It last all night too... Then I found that great bracelet in my straps bag, it also fits pretty nicely, but it is too short and I don't have any extra links. My wrist is over 8" and this is barely reaching, kind of tight. So I guess 7 1/2, maybe 7 3/4"... I like them loose so I wear the watch on a Elastic Nato.

But the hands totally transformed the watch and they are nice and pretty visible even if less then the original ones which are larger.

Anyway, I now love the result...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

carlowus said:


> Scurfa Seamaster project.


Details on hbd bracelet and bezel insert please! Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanantwerp (Aug 14, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> low-key been looking for this BC strap in gray for a long time, finally found it. arrived today, swapped on a better clasp, i love it:
> 
> View attachment 15652866
> 
> ...





timetellinnoob said:


> low-key been looking for this BC strap in gray for a long time, finally found it. arrived today, swapped on a better clasp, i love it:
> 
> View attachment 15652866
> 
> ...


Would be interested in strap details and source. With thanks in advance.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Vanantwerp said:


> Would be interested in strap details and source. With thanks in advance.


check out this page/thread here! i've been posting this strap a bunch since i got it and a few people have been asking. =)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

maccasvanquish said:


> Details on hbd bracelet and bezel insert please! Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, I forgot about the bezel insert. It's ceramic and it is lumed. Unfortunately I don't know where it came from because I bought the watch with this on already. As for the bracelet, I got it from another WIS fellow with a totally different watch. I believe it is a aftermarket Rolex oyster bracelet, it has the glide adjustment on the buckle. I saw some similar ones on Ebay but I don't know if it is the exact same thing. Very similar to the Tisell sub one.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

carlowus said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about the bezel insert. It's ceramic and it is lumed. Unfortunately I don't know where it came from because I bought the watch with this on already. As for the bracelet, I got it from another WIS fellow with a totally different watch. I believe it is a aftermarket Rolex oyster bracelet, it has the glide adjustment on the buckle. I saw some similar ones on Ebay but I don't know if it is the exact same thing. Very similar to the Tisell sub one.


looks like it fits at least as good as, if not better, than the strapcode SKX023 bracelet...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> looks like it fits at least as good as, if not better, than the strapcode SKX023 bracelet...


It does fit pretty well... here are a couple more pics.


----------



## Vanantwerp (Aug 14, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> check out this page/thread here! i've been posting this strap a bunch since i got it and a few people have been asking. =)


Thank you!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's official now, whatever it is... being a Scurfeind... having Scurfaholism... whatever it is, i got it.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

It's called Scurfitis and the only way to scratch that itch is to buy another one. Wash. Rinse. Repeat. Sorry, there is no cure. 😉


----------



## SeveHands (Sep 27, 2018)

My first Scurfa watch arrived this morning. Having hummed and hawed, I finally went for the blue and yellow version. As so many of you have said before, what a solidly built watch. Amazing value. Of equal importance is the customer service (for me anyway), just fantastic. Knowing Paul checks in here, I’d like to put on record my gratitude to you both. I’ve no doubt this won’t be my last purchase. The back story, the personal touch, the watch itself. Just brilliant. The plaudits are entirely deserved. In these strange days more than ever, it’s great to have something so refreshingly positive to enjoy. Thank you to you all for your input and influence on my decision making process.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

This is normally my Summer / beach watch, but I felt like a little colour to brighten up a grey morning walk. Works for me


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFASunday with the new DiverOne gloss orange dial, brightens the day up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this one and decided to try it on the zodiac tropic 
Love that combo even though I initially thought it'd be too much.

What do you think ?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this one and decided to try it on the zodiac tropic
> Love that combo even though I initially thought it'd be too much.
> 
> What do you think ?


I think you deserve two thumbs up!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Surprisingly not too much

Looks good.

Just leans into the theme nicely


----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this one and decided to try it on the zodiac tropic
> Love that combo even though I initially thought it'd be too much.
> 
> What do you think ?


Good match on colour.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this one and decided to try it on the zodiac tropic
> Love that combo even though I initially thought it'd be too much.
> 
> What do you think ?


Like Goldilocks porridge - just right ??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thinking this tomorrow









Time for new 2021 thread?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks all for the feedback. Glad you like the combo, I’m more of a conservative guy usually mad don’t do flashy so I really didn’t think I’d like it as much as I do.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The blue titanium DiverOne is so good


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The blue titanium DiverOne is so good


Agreed!


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ArmsOfTime said:


> View attachment 15683314


Sweet combo


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Sweet combo


Thank you sir! Haveston makes bands proper.


----------



## foodiefrog (Sep 30, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> The blue titanium DiverOne is so good


Can you notice the difference in weight between this titanium version and the D1-500 Yellow with the SS case? I want to get the yellow as I don't have that color in my stable, but I'm a bit concerned about its weight. Might be better for me to forego the yellow and get the lighter titanium in blue. I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

foodiefrog said:


> Can you notice the difference in weight between this titanium version and the D1-500 Yellow with the SS case? I want to get the yellow as I don't have that color in my stable, but I'm a bit concerned about its weight. Might be better for me to forego the yellow and get the lighter titanium in blue. I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


It's subtle but I'd say it feels like it sits lighter on the wrist and wears so well on the Scurfa rubber. Haven't found a more comfortable combo, the strap makes a big difference on how it wears,,, the material but also getting to right fit by finding the right tang hole... some are a little too tight or end up being too loose. If the best hole means it fits on the tighter side, it may negate the benefit of Ti lighter weight as far as comfort. In the end the difference though significant in % is not big in grams.
I had posted pics of the two side by side on a scale on this thread.

If you asked others they may tell you that they do not notice the difference between the SS and Ti models. I do but it's a comfortable watch anyway for me. I never found the SS version to be heavy.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

COZ said:


> Well, it's 2021 and finally got my D1 500 in orange, changed over to my favorite rubber strap - ocean racer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the watch I've been waiting for forever. Just ordered it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's subtle but I'd say it feels like it sits lighter on the wrist and wears so well on the Scurfa rubber. Haven't found a more comfortable combo, the strap makes a big difference on how it wears,,, the material but also getting to right fit by finding the right tang hole... some are a little too tight or end up being too loose. If the best hole means it fits on the tighter side, it may negate the benefit of Ti lighter weight as far as comfort. In the end the difference though significant in % is not big in grams.
> I had posted pics of the two side by side on a scale on this thread.
> 
> If you asked others they may tell you that they do not notice the difference between the SS and Ti models. I do but it's a comfortable watch anyway for me. I never found the SS version to be heavy.


I notice the difference... your analysis correct..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Scurfas + important accessories


----------



## Kanksbloke (Jun 9, 2020)

Not to shabby! Measured over 7 days.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Kanksbloke said:


> View attachment 15690095
> Not to shabby! Measured over 7 days.


Room for improvement 😉


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi guys 
So I've managed to destroy a spring bar on my D1500 - completely my own fault ! 
Question is which size spring bars do I need to replace them with ?
Many thanks 

** edit found them on Paul's site thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Well, after regretting selling my Yellow Diver One last year (just didn’t wear it enough due to the colour), I’ve just bought a 1 month old blue ND713 from ebay. Looking forward to getting a Surfa on my wrist again, such a comfortable watch.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

This works as well off-road as it does underwater. Such a great watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

njhinde said:


> This works as well off-road as it does underwater. Such a great watch.


the yellow DiverOne is really awesome. Nice pics


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ScurfaSunday with the yellow DiverOne, still my favorite of all the DiverOnes I've owned.


----------



## mar5ka (Mar 26, 2008)

blue scurfa 300, i love that watch band


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I received my orange face Scurfa today. Great looking watch but I was a little disappointed that the case sides are polished. I guess I didn't notice that in the pictures. I'm not a fan of polished cases.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I've amended the name of this thread as it's Feb 21 now and no-one has felt the need to start a new one for 2021. If anyone objects please start a new thread and I'll put the name of this one back to _Scurfa Watches - 2020_. Or we could get rid of the year reference entirely and just have a _Scurfa Watches_ thread.

Perhaps Paul should decide & start the definitive Scurfa thread, esp. as he's The Creator, a WUS Sponsor & an all round top bloke ??

Thoughts?

Ordered a bracelet for my Yellow D1 this evening. Well, why not? ?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

It might not be a bad idea to start a 2021 thread. I find it is easier when trying to search information on some of Paul's releases specific to that year. Ex: MS series, etc. 

I might be in the minority.


----------



## mar5ka (Mar 26, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> I notice the difference... your analysis correct..


Me too, my omega seamaster 300 w/bracelet much heavier than my duxet titanium


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Scurfa + rubber/chevrons


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Scurfa + mesh bracelet


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ You’re all meshed up Bro 😎


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ You're all meshed up Bro ?


20 bucks and a Seiko clasp, who'd have known haha


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas , the gloss blue hands really pop and work well with the brushed dial.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

timetellinnobb, your Scurfa looks great on mesh!


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

^^^ Same-sies, on a cobalt blue Scurfa rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Back on its original rubber strap. Such a dependable and fun watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gaopa said:


> timetellinnobb, your Scurfa looks great on mesh!


thanks! it's nothing new of course but a classic look. it's something i've always wanted to try, which wasn't too hard when i realized el cheapo ones were really cheap now.

this particular one came with a flattened link side and a rounded link side. both are (were) pretty blingy, but there's a certain kind of extra blingy factor to the flat side. i like how it wouldn't quite look out of place on the scurfa Gloss models. the 'wet' pics are with the flat side out, the others with the other other side. for some reason the flat side feels a little more 'beach vacationy'.

that was only yesterday but today i took the green side of a new sponge to the round-link side. it's still somewhat shiny by nature, but now it works on a brushed watch like the no-date. =) (the brush effect it a little easier to see live)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Like you timetellinnoob, I really enjoy mesh on my Scurfa watches. Here is mesh on my yellow dial one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I like the bezel without the "10" the most.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> I like the bezel without the "10" the most.


Man! I'd never noticed ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the new Titanium blue dial DiverOne, I like the all white font, markers and hands on the blue. Very sporty looking


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am wearing the new Titanium blue dial DiverOne, I like the all white font, markers and hands on the blue. Very sporty looking


an easy wearing one


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bracelet freshly fitted today. Easy to size and fit, looks great, thanks Paul 👍🏻


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Anyone ever swap out the bezel insert on their D1? If so what’s the method you used? Heat gun to warm up adhesive? Just remove the whole bezel?. Don’t want to reinvent the wheel if someone has had success.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

3-1-1 said:


> Anyone ever swap out the bezel insert on their D1? If so what's the method you used? Heat gun to warm up adhesive? Just remove the whole bezel?. Don't want to reinvent the wheel if someone has had success.


i've not done it, but i know someone here has. if not somewhere on this thread on another scurfa thread. but reportedly you can use SKX inserts. i recall a purple and blue 12hr insert on a D1.

also i think hidden under the crown there's actually a spot to help pop the bezel off, but i've never tried to use it.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yeah so I did end up popping the whole bezel off. I can confirm that little notch was useful. Easy enough, but turns out I think only slanted skx bezels will work. The flat ones inhibit the spin. Just ever so slightly too tight around the crystal.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oh. yea it was a slanted type they used. didn't even think of what happens using a flat bezel... there still could be some interesting combos tho...

wonder if flat could be used by removing some of the inside diameter, unless it will cut too far into the numerals ... =\


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

nooooooooooo










i've been being pretty careful with my Gloss Orange scurfa. taping up the lugs when removing and putting on the bracelet....

just removing it for the first time in a week or two, i taped up the lugs. i didn't make a mark where the lug hole was, so i pressed where i thought it was and ripped the tape. now i have a PHAAAAAAAAAAT scratch on the outside of the lug. f**#$^%$^$%^#%^**

smh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> nooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 embrace the scratch.

Pic please


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The first big scratch is always tough. 

That said, the d1-500 is rough and tumble and will look good as it picks up some wabi.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a gloss black that is all dinged up and it looks better for it - remember it’s an actual divers watch and not a black tie dress watch. It’s meant to have scars.. 


Oh and the bezel insert is glued in with a thin rubbery adhesive, I just carefully pried it off the bezel with a small Stanley knife. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> nooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


carlowus said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about the bezel insert. It's ceramic and it is lumed. Unfortunately I don't know where it came from because I bought the watch with this on already. As for the bracelet, I got it from another WIS fellow with a totally different watch. I believe it is a aftermarket Rolex oyster bracelet, it has the glide adjustment on the buckle. I saw some similar ones on Ebay but I don't know if it is the exact same thing. Very similar to the Tisell sub one.


Has anyone else tried this type of aftermarket bracelet on these?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15718171


haha

generally it doesn't bother me, a little scratch or ding from use over years/months. but putting my own scratch on from stupidity on a fresher watch i was _trying _to be careful with.... whole different thing attitude wise for me =)

pic forthcoming, i just haven't dealt with them yet.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh. yea it was a slanted type they used. didn't even think of what happens using a flat bezel... there still could be some interesting combos tho...
> 
> wonder if flat could be used by removing some of the inside diameter, unless it will cut too far into the numerals ... =\


I've tried that before on some other watches that the outer diameter was a match but the inner diameter of the insert was not. But I've never been happy with the result, very difficult to get a uniform removal of material. Ended up looking like a hack job and exposing me for the watch mutilating hack that I am!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi guys, any of you recommend an aftermarket oyster style bracelet that fits the D1? I saw a few good pics in this thread but couldnt figure out the brands or endlinks shown.
Thanks!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

stilren said:


> Hi guys, any of you recommend an aftermarket oyster style bracelet that fits the D1? I saw a few good pics in this thread but couldnt figure out the brands or endlinks shown.
> Thanks!


I thought, the Strapcode oyster for the Seiko SKX023 was a good fit.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> I thought, the Strapcode oyster for the Seiko SKX023 was a good fit.


I can confirm that.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

stilren said:


> Hi guys, any of you recommend an aftermarket oyster style bracelet that fits the D1? I saw a few good pics in this thread but couldnt figure out the brands or endlinks shown.
> Thanks!


I have one that I use on my Citizen BN0-151, and it fits the Scurfa as well. its from Ebay, and was like 20-30$


----------



## Windchill (Dec 15, 2016)

Just had this delivered today! Damn nice watch, this Scurfa BD1! I'm hooked.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ugh, haha.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15719760
> 
> View attachment 15719761
> 
> ...


Gives it character.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Windchill said:


> Just had this delivered today! Damn nice watch, this Scurfa BD1! I'm hooked.
> View attachment 15719652


Congrats!

Such a great value.

Every time I see a bell diver I try to convince myself my 6.75" wrist could handle it.

Then snags comes in and nudges me ever closer


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Such a great value.
> 
> ...


6.75" you say? Same size as mine ??








Wears better on the bracelet than the rubber on the smaller wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> 6.75" you say? Same size as mine
> View attachment 15720917
> 
> Wears better on the bracelet than the rubber on the smaller wrist.




I knew you'd help!

I love fitted straps, but I imagine the bracelet drops down better on the wrist.

Have you tried it on any non stock standard straight end straps?

a no date or six o'clock date version would be sorely tempting. Those awesome beveled indices would look great with added symmetry.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I knew you'd help!
> 
> I love fitted straps, but I imagine the bracelet drops down better on the wrist.
> 
> ...


I've only worn it on the Scurfa rubber & bracelet. Helluva watch. 
Come on in Boatswain, the water's lovely...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

PowerChucker said:


> I have one that I use on my Citizen BN0-151, and it fits the Scurfa as well. its from Ebay, and was like 20-30$
> View attachment 15719544
> 
> View attachment 15719545


this one's kind of interesting, in that it doesn't have that stuck-out link. is this solid end links?

i tried to line up my Promaster bracelet from that Citizen watch, and it's nowhere close =\ (which makes sense, they're completely different haha)


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Such a great value.
> 
> ...


I have a 6.75-7" wrist and I think it wears great. Mind you I am earing it daily for water use, so in the water im grateful for its visibility. I think a 6.75 wrist can totally take a D1.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well...

Seems only the PVD black bell diver is available currently.



Does the bracelet taper down to a 20mm clasp?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> this one's kind of interesting, in that it doesn't have that stuck-out link. is this solid end links?
> 
> i tried to line up my Promaster bracelet from that Citizen watch, and it's nowhere close =\ (which makes sense, they're completely different haha)


No, its hollow end links. this is the ebay link for the exact bracelet








20mm Curved End Solid STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET fits Citizen BN0150 BN0151 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm Curved End Solid STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET fits Citizen BN0150 BN0151 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




i hope its ok that i post a link here. I was happy that it ended up fitting both watches. of course i had to use needle nose pliers to gently either open a little bit or close a little bit the gap of the end links depending on which watch (citizen/scurfa) that i put it on. but its very easy to do with the hollow end links


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Can a bell diver owner drop a side on profile shot?

Trying to get a read on the lug curvature and how low the lugs drop compared to case back.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Can a bell diver owner drop a side on profile shot?
> 
> Trying to get a read on the lug curvature and how low the lugs drop compared to case back.


Anything else I can do Boaty, you give me a shout 🥳 















#enabler


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Diver One auto today.



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Anything else I can do Boaty, you give me a shout
> View attachment 15722034
> View attachment 15722035
> 
> #enabler


Thanks!

That's helpful for sure.

And since you asked...

- is it possible for you to double check the lug to lug overall length?

- how does the lume compare to the D1-500?

- how is the bezel action, a comparison to the d1-500 may again be easiest.

- any chance of a shot looking down the arm to show how the profile sits on the wrist?

Thanks Snags for the offer, consideration and effort. Much obliged.


----------



## joe1347 (Jul 19, 2008)

Turned out that I preferred wearing it with a bracelet. Couldn't find a decent affordable black PVD oyster bracelet, so went with the excellent one from Scurfa instead.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Well...
> 
> Seems only the PVD black bell diver is available currently.
> 
> ...


No taper on the bracelet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's helpful for sure.
> 
> ...


On it...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's helpful for sure.
> 
> ...


Ahoy there Shippers!
In answer to the above Bosun, and please forgive the appalling and out of focus photography - I lack your skills, patience & artistry ??‍?

L2L is 51mm at the longest point, where the lugs meet the bracelet.








For the lume comparison I charged the two Scurfas, and an SKX for reference, on the windowsill in full sun for a couple of hours this morning. Then I took them to the smallest & darkest room the house and took a shot every 30 minutes. Here's the three watches and the first two shots of blazing lume.








Now here are nine shots of the lume decaying over circa 4 hours. The two Scurfas are pretty neck and neck, with the D1 perhaps winning by a nose. Interesting that they knock the venerable SKX out of the park.








Bezel action on the Bell Diver is firmer than on my D1. The D1 bezel is 'grabbier' too with sharper knurlings, and on occasion the D1 bezel has been turned, slightly, inadvertently, but that has never happened on my Bell Diver. For info my D1-300 bezel action is firmer than the D1-500 I'm referencing here, so maybe it's the luck of the draw to a degree.
TLDR - Bell Diver bezel design and action is perfect in my opinion.

Arm shots;






















As stated before, the bracelet does not taper at all; 22mm at the lugs & 22mm at the clasp.









Anything else I can help with?


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Now for something different, my D1 on a Bulang & Sons leather strap. Strictly for non water play but fun and super comfortable. Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Gloss Orange On TheTropic strap. Bright combo for a bright sunshine  Sunday.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

that orange strap looks great, Brice...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ahoy there Shippers!
> In answer to the above Bosun, and please forgive the appalling and out of focus photography - I lack your skills, patience & artistry
> 
> L2L is 51mm at the longest point, where the lugs meet the bracelet.
> ...


My heavens Snag! 

That was above and beyond and very comprehensively helpful. 
Thank you so much.

Lume looks superb as expected. In lume checks I've run the D1-500 has always come out as the long term champ. Impressive. The bell diver certainly is holding its own in that department. 

Those wrist shots are super helpful and show that it drapes the wrist well even with the long L to L.

Thanks so much for that. Extremely helpful and some serious food for thought.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Always loved that grey dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great shots


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium for the evening


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

That crazy single dome distortion 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)

Should never have moved my BD on a couple of years ago. Just got my second Scurfa, a ti D1 500 and I'm very impressed....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish the Ti bracelet coincided with the release of the current batches. Would love one for my MS20​


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> I wish the Ti bracelet coincided with the release of the current batches. Would love one for my MS20​
> View attachment 15732388


Is it going to be similar to the current style or an oyster/something else?

I would like to get a fully marked bezel like on the MS for my ND!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ghost Chilli said:


> Is it going to be similar to the current style or an oyster/something else?
> 
> I would like to get a fully marked bezel like on the MS for my ND!


As far as I know the Titanium bracelet would be the same as the current SS version. Arrival is a little ways out. It's a "stay tuned" situation...

If you can manage a "date" model, the annual LE releases, so far, are only models with fully indexed bezel.

MS2021 due in May... this years release happens to be an interesting subdued blue which looks the business in it's own right IMHO


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> As far as I know the Titanium bracelet would be the same as the current SS version. Arrival is a little ways out. It's a "stay tuned" situation...
> 
> If you can manage a "date" model, the annual LE releases, so far, are only models with fully indexed bezel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info re the bracelet.

Yep, was close on going for an MS20 last summer but had my eye on something else and kind of regret missing out now. Love the ND ti I just picked up in trade though. They really are great watches!

That MS21 is tempting, but if I do go for another one I'm liking the yellow and silver bezel....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ghost Chilli said:


> Thanks for the info re the bracelet.
> 
> Yep, was close on going for an MS20 last summer but had my eye on something else and kind of regret missing out now. Love the ND ti I just picked up in trade though. They really are great watches!
> 
> That MS21 is tempting, but if I do go for another one I'm liking the yellow and silver bezel....


Someone call?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ghost Chilli said:


> Thanks for the info re the bracelet.
> 
> Yep, was close on going for an MS20 last summer but had my eye on something else and kind of regret missing out now. Love the ND ti I just picked up in trade though. They really are great watches!
> 
> That MS21 is tempting, but if I do go for another one I'm liking the yellow and silver bezel....


The yellow is awesome. Now need a dark Ti yellow dial


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The yellow is awesome. Now need a dark Ti yellow dial


I didn't think I'd prefer it on the bracelet, but it's even better IMHO.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> I didn't think I'd prefer it on the bracelet, but it's even better IMHO.


Oh I concur! The SS bracelet with the silver bezel makes for a proper kit! Sets everything off, & when you want the contrast the black rubber does it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> I didn't think I'd prefer it on the bracelet, but it's even better IMHO.


Bracelet is great and always looks good on the D1 watches. But i admit i am partial to straps on that model. All SS bracelet (light grey) with SS case and silver bezel and yellow is all too light. Sort of bland to my eye. I need more contrast and visual interest. I prefer the bracelet on the blue and black and green dial D1 for example. It if the yellow had a dark black or blue bezel, it'd work better on bracelet for me i think. All personal preference of course. I usually don't do SS or silver bezel on lighter dial color watches with some exceptions  the yellow diverone being one. It's mg favorite one closely followed by the gloss orange and blue ti


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bracelet is great and always looks good on the D1 watches. But i admit i am partial to straps on that model. All SS bracelet (light grey) with SS case and silver bezel and yellow is all too light. Sort of bland to my eye. I need more contrast and visual interest. I prefer the bracelet on the blue and black and green dial D1 for example. It if the yellow had a dark black or blue bezel, it'd work better on bracelet for me i think. All personal preference of course. I usually don't do SS or silver bezel on lighter dial color watches with some exceptions  the yellow diverone being one. It's mg favorite one closely followed by the gloss orange and blue ti


Look again....


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bracelet is great and always looks good on the D1 watches. But i admit i am partial to straps on that model. All SS bracelet (light grey) with SS case and silver bezel and yellow is all too light. Sort of bland to my eye. I need more contrast and visual interest. I prefer the bracelet on the blue and black and green dial D1 for example. It if the yellow had a dark black or blue bezel, it'd work better on bracelet for me i think. All personal preference of course. I usually don't do SS or silver bezel on lighter dial color watches with some exceptions  the yellow diverone being one. It's mg favorite one closely followed by the gloss orange and blue ti


The orange is very tempting as well, and in stock.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Look again....
> 
> View attachment 15734398


Same answer lol sorry  
I have the watch and bracelet so very familiar with the setup. It is not bad, I just prefer it on strap with more contrast. 
I've tried the bracelet on all my diverone watches except the new orange(soon), and didn't like it as much on the yellow and silver dial. Again personal preference.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Same answer lol sorry
> I have the watch and bracelet so very familiar with the setup. It is not bad, I just prefer it on strap with more contrast.
> I've tried the bracelet on all my diverone watches except the new orange(soon), and didn't like it as much on the yellow and silver dial. Again personal preference.


Just joshin wid ya! It's "drunkart straps" for you, & don't you have ALL the D1's ?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ghost Chilli said:


> The orange is very tempting as well, and in stock.....


Well it sounds like your itching to get 2nd one. Then you grab the bracelet too. There are or were 2 bracelet options. Polished accent links or brushed.
The SS bracelet actually fits the Titanium models. Doesn't look or feel terrible either, for the time being. Order extra spring bars if you're gonna change out straps a lot.


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well it sounds like your itching to get 2nd one. Then you grab the bracelet too. There are or were 2 bracelet options. Polished accent links or brushed.
> The SS bracelet actually fits the Titanium models. Doesn't look or feel terrible either, for the time being. Order extra spring bars if you're gonna change out straps a lot.


Thanks for the info ??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Just joshin wid ya! It's "drunkart straps" for you, & don't you have ALL the D1's


Not all  but most. Maybe a dozen 
I like wearing them on the OEM rubber most to be honest but I do like the yellow on that grey canvas. At the beach I've worn them on castrated natos as well but I'm not a fan of natos so I don't often wear them. I'd say the D1's do look good on natos. 
For me it's mostly a rubber strap or canvas watch 90% of the Time. No leather


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Another one due in next week; this one was gifted to my daughter.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


> Another one due in next week; this one was gifted to my daughter.


That's a great look


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Another one due in next week; this one was gifted to my daughter.


Perfect combo


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul

Is there any update on the D1 quartz series getting the battleship grey dial? I think you hinted at it a couple years back?

It is such a good colour that screams quintessintial Scurfa. Would look amazing in the brushed or PVD case. 

If in the works let me know where to transfer my money. Hope all is well.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Scurfa watches have such distinctive color on the dials.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I’ve been enjoying one of the yellow dial stainless steel models for about a month now. I got hooked after reading boatswain‘s comprehensive and beautifully photographed review. I never thought I’d be a yellow watch guy. Not exactly sure why, but it makes me smile every time I look at it.

There are a lot of comments about how the yellow is ideal for summertime wear, but I’ve had it out in two Colorado snowstorms and it looks and reads great there, too.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> My Scurfa watches have such distinctive color on the dials.
> 
> View attachment 15735891


Hot dang, Bill! Wine and watches are two of my favorites. Cheers!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great photo as always Bill!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> View attachment 15735995


Great looking combo!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

New member of the Scurfa club. New happy member!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's my D1 on nato and on a tropical. I beat the hell out of mine. My grab and go.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

drmdwebb said:


> New member of the Scurfa club. New happy member!
> 
> View attachment 15737172


Congratulations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my little personal ray of sunshine


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryce that looks killer with that strap!!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Brice, the orange combo looks stunning!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great! Super combo! 1st Scurfa?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mattcantwin said:


> Arrived yesterday.


31 D. Ernie


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Damn nice use of a cardigan. Did you make that?  (just teasing man). Cool strap. Different


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Getting the morning stare down from Andy, must be time for breakfast...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> 31 D. Ernie


Awesome combo


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15746925
> 
> View attachment 15746926
> 
> View attachment 15746927


Is this the Chevron strap from Crown and Buckle? Great look!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

stilren said:


> Is this the Chevron strap from Crown and Buckle? Great look!


yep, and now available in brown. been waiting for brown since they launched.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Loving the Diver One on the yellow Nato from BluShark:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

drmdwebb said:


> Loving the Diver One on the yellow Nato from BluShark:
> 
> View attachment 15748724


Fun!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Still my fav. colour-way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was planning on wearing another watch today but the D1-500 barged it's way in


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

just ordered my first scurfa  yellow one. I normally stay far away from quartz, but I've wondered about scurfa since I joined the forum. post pics when it arrives. thanks for the inspirational pics!


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Still my fav. colour-way.
> 
> View attachment 15749022


I quite like this one as well, to the point where I had it in my basket a number of times but I've never been 100% sure. Would you say this photo is an accurate representation of the colours in normal light?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

CaptainCanuck said:


> I quite like this one as well, to the point where I had it in my basket a number of times but I've never been 100% sure. Would you say this photo is an accurate representation of the colours in normal light?


I would say it is pretty close. I think this shade of blue is perfect. I owned the MS19 and found it looked black in some shades due to darkness.

I think this model would make for a killer look with the gloss white hands.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunday Sunshine


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Monday Blues.
Oh, not the watch. It's orange. That pressure gauge indicating 15, that makes the blues: it means I have to tear down and redo a filter system.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Sunday Sunshine


Outstanding deal capture


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I had this one..... once upon a time


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

MS19 on a Helm canvas strap...


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

Mike8 said:


> MS19 on a Helm canvas strap...
> 
> View attachment 15756750


Nice to see another 19 in the wild! What # is yours?


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

gravy_no_g said:


> Nice to see another 19 in the wild! What # is yours?


13


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Got this one in yesterday. This is my 3rd Scurfa and this one is THE one. Paul absolutely nailed the yellow on this version. Bought the bracelet as well, which is nice, although really enjoying it on my WatchSteward strap (pictured).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

efawke said:


> Got this one in yesterday. This is my 3rd Scurfa and this one is THE one. Paul absolutely nailed the yellow on this version. Bought the bracelet as well, which is nice, although really enjoying it on my WatchSteward strap (pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations  it's also my favorite and I love the shade of yellow he used for the dial. 
Enjoy it


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Jonesin for summer. Since it's going to be a sweltering 71 F today, I figured I'd be festive. Nevermind the naysayers.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

efawke said:


> Jonesin for summer. Since it's going to be a sweltering 71 F today, I figured I'd be festive. Nevermind the naysayers.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Nice  
It'll be 75 F today here   I wish i could be outside.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice
> It'll be 75 F today here   I wish i could be outside.


Me too. Won't be long until field work gets back in full swing. I should get plenty of days out in the sun then. I'm ready for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15762342
> 
> 
> View attachment 15762344


Digging the sharkmesh. Have considered picking up one myself. Any recommendations? Also, how do you like the blue gloss version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

efawke said:


> Digging the sharkmesh. Have considered picking up one myself. Any recommendations? Also, how do you like the blue gloss version?


i got two of the cheapest sharkmesh i could find on ebay =) (and then added seiko clasps which were also on ebay)










the blue is awesome! may be my favorite watch rn


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i got two of the cheapest sharkmesh i could find on ebay =) (and then added seiko clasps which were also on ebay)
> 
> View attachment 15763797
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm definitely going to pick up a shark mesh, may also pick up the Uncle Seiko Razorwire. Always thought that was a cool look but haven't gotten around to trying it.

The gloss blue may be my next diver purchase. Currently only have a CW C65 in black and the yellow Scurfa and I want something in blue. These Scurfas are so good for the price it's hard not to get more than one, ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

efawke said:


> Nice! I'm definitely going to pick up a shark mesh, may also pick up the Uncle Seiko Razorwire. Always thought that was a cool look but haven't gotten around to trying it.
> 
> The gloss blue may be my next diver purchase. Currently only have a CW C65 in black and the yellow Scurfa and I want something in blue. These Scurfas are so good for the price it's hard not to get more than one, ha.


yea, these are pretty insane value. and the blue coloration is great. sometimes it's hard to capture in photos but live, it's awesome.


















this one is probably the most accurate for the dial:









but i also love these AR shots because you get to see the interaction of ALL the blues:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Indeed great value, these watches are awesome! Some days I still regret letting this one go.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> yea, these are pretty insane value. and the blue coloration is great. sometimes it's hard to capture in photos but live, it's awesome.
> 
> View attachment 15763963
> 
> ...


That's the blue I want. Darker blue and somewhat subdued, but comes to life a little more in the light. Thanks for the photos. Definitely going to have to pick up that version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't count out the lighter blue! It's pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, good.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Weather outside: cold, wind, and snow
Weather inside: sunny and warm


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Weather outside: cold, wind, and snow
> Weather inside: sunny and warm
> 
> View attachment 15765851
> ...


Dude, you have my watch...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

samael_6978 said:


> Dude, you have my watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look killer on the green/yellow combo straps! I tried mine out on a green canvas style strap I had leftover from a Timex a couple days ago and thought the green paired well. The little bit of yellow really pulls it together. Think I'll do the same for mine.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

New arrival today. I tried to resist the orange dial, but as I should have known....RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!  ? ? ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What do folks think about the possibility of a full lume dial D1-500?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

That would be fun!


boatswain said:


> What do folks think about the possibility of a full lume dial D1-500?
> 
> Oh. Yes.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> What do folks think about the possibility of a full lume dial D1-500?


I think the idea of a fully lumed dial is cool, but I can't think of one off the top of my head that I liked the look of. Some mock-ups could possibly convince me though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

efawke said:


> I think the idea of a fully lumed dial is cool, but I can't think of one off the top of my head that I liked the look of. Some mock-ups could possibly convince me though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree

I'm not sure if a D1 with say a white BGW9 dial and fully blacked out indices for contrast would be best or maybe something closer to what the lighter dials like the silver or yellow do...have a lumed dial and then black frames around lumed plots.

Maybe a BGW9 dial, and then c3 indices with black frames?!

Lume overload


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I agree
> 
> I'm not sure if a D1 with say a white BGW9 dial and fully blacked out indices for contrast would be best or maybe something closer to what the lighter dials like the silver or yellow do...have a lumed dial and then black frames around lumed plots.
> 
> ...


I think I might be on board for a white dial with blacked out indices.....in a PVD case. Maybe even some orange hands bc why not? I'd love to see one of you Photoshop wizards try that combo out for me. 

Edit: didn't read the last part of your post. The lume dial/indices with black frames could be pretty wild.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooh. PVD or DLC case is a good idea for that too.

I reckon a black bezel with the lumed dial is the way to go too. Good cAll.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Not sure how well it would tead as the lume Fades. Inthought i read on a recent post that as the initial glow wears off it becomes harder to read


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> What do folks think about the possibility of a full lume dial D1-500?


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Morning lads.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'd rather see a grey dial D1 than a lumed dial one.

but still, in theory, i wouldn't mind _seeing _a lume dial =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I agree
> 
> I'm not sure if a D1 with say a white BGW9 dial and fully blacked out indices for contrast would be best or maybe something closer to what the lighter dials like the silver or yellow do...have a lumed dial and then black frames around lumed plots.
> 
> ...


I like the full lume dial with framed indices idea. I think that would look awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WhatisGonzo said:


> I like the full lume dial with framed indices idea. I think that would look awesome.


I am not sure if Scurfa would be keen on changing up the general layout at all for the D1-500, but I could see using even thicker black frames than usually on a full lume dial just to bump up the contrast and definition.

Better add a token pic after all the text ...


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

they're as good for cutting down kudzu as they are in the water.

only reason i don't own a diver 1 too is the size - I'm happier with a solar prospex or promaster to use and abuse because 43/44mm works well for me. Except that I tend to abuse all my watches.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I am not sure if Scurfa would be keen on changing up the general layout at all for the D1-500, but I could see using even thicker black frames than usually on a full lume dial just to bump up the contrast and definition.
> 
> Better add a token pic after all the text ...


A full lume D1 would definitely have been on my shortlist when I was buying mine and depending on the execution I may well have chosen it. They can be tricky to get right though - for example I remember Tag Heuers from many years ago that had round, black hour markers which were just areas where the lume hadn't been applied and were therefore indented rather than raised. Always looked to me a little like a marker had fallen off, maybe I could get used to that.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

matt999 said:


> A full lume D1 would definitely have been on my shortlist when I was buying mine and depending on the execution I may well have chosen it. They can be tricky to get right though - for example I remember Tag Heuers from many years ago that had round, black hour markers which were just areas where the lume hadn't been applied and were therefore indented rather than raised. Always looked to me a little like a marker had fallen off, maybe I could get used to that.


 That said - I quite like this one for example. (not my pic)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Great pair


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Some nice shots in the morning sun today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Great pair


Thanks. The Tudor BB58 isn't mine. It's on loan from a bro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. The Tudor BB58 isn't mine. It's on loan from a bro


Enjoy the loan!


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

PowerChucker said:


> Some nice shots in the morning sun today.


That is a really, really nice looking watch. Been looking at the PVD black with orange hands, awfully tempting given the price point.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

RJMonterey said:


> That is a really, really nice looking watch. Been looking at the PVD black with orange hands, awfully tempting given the price point.


They really are great value for money. Very solid feeling watch, they look great, and being quartz there really isn't much to worry about if you bang it about and whatnot. My newly acquired yellow dial version has been taking a lot of wrist time from my daily.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

RJMonterey said:


> That is a really, really nice looking watch. Been looking at the PVD black with orange hands, awfully tempting given the price point.


Thank you! I love Scurfa, on my 3rd one. SOme here I know have many more than that. the price may be low, but in person, they dont look or feel like an inexpensive watch, and they dont perform like one either. Thats the magic. the next one im getting (fingers crossed for father day or birthday) is the Gloss Orange one that @Jeep99dad has. its stunning! I have to have it.
also I think in the next week or so im going to order the stainless steel bracelet for my D1-500, I think the all brushed version will look nice. and its like only $60 from the Scurfa site.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Can someone tell me what the ticking of the hands are like on the diver one? I’m really thinking of grabbing one but I’ve only had automatics for decades now. The last quartz I had was an old Swatch and it ticked so loudly it annoyed the hell out of me in a quiet room at night. 

It seems like a silly question now that I write it out but it’s something I just can’t know until I’ve got it in my hands!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Styles *****ley said:


> Can someone tell me what the ticking of the hands are like on the diver one? I'm really thinking of grabbing one but I've only had automatics for decades now. The last quartz I had was an old Swatch and it ticked so loudly it annoyed the hell out of me in a quiet room at night.
> 
> It seems like a silly question now that I write it out but it's something I just can't know until I've got it in my hands!


Not a silly question, and I've never noticed ticking on any of mine. I just did a very unscientific test and I can hear ticking on mine if I hold it directly against my ear. By about an inch away I no longer hear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Styles *****ley said:


> Can someone tell me what the ticking of the hands are like on the diver one? I'm really thinking of grabbing one but I've only had automatics for decades now. The last quartz I had was an old Swatch and it ticked so loudly it annoyed the hell out of me in a quiet room at night.
> 
> It seems like a silly question now that I write it out but it's something I just can't know until I've got it in my hands!


Mine sits about 18 inches from my head all night and I've never heard it. YMMV.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Cheers. Thanks guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Styles *****ley said:


> Cheers. Thanks guys. Much appreciated!


Yeah man, I can hear my Timex Weekender from across the street! lol, but my Scurfa is Dead Silent


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

I never realized how badass the white hands look until I saw those photos . I am changed forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Needed a little  today


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

3D lume plots


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Styles *****ley said:


> Can someone tell me what the ticking of the hands are like on the diver one? I'm really thinking of grabbing one but I've only had automatics for decades now. The last quartz I had was an old Swatch and it ticked so loudly it annoyed the hell out of me in a quiet room at night.
> 
> It seems like a silly question now that I write it out but it's something I just can't know until I've got it in my hands!


I havent heard the ticking unless i hold it up to my ear, very quiet for a quartz. My old Explorer ii on the other hand... I could hear from across the bedroom at night...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I've got to admit I planned on wearing a different watch for the last couple days but the cheerful D1 yellow is tough to shake 

Just a quality package


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

/

















Had to do a bit of tinkering for the fat spring bars to fit this ali express bracelet but I'm super happy with the results the bracelet is pretty cool for the price - screw in links and feels solid, much better than some branded bracelets I've had !

￡16.24 38％ Off | 22mm 20mm Silver/Black Stainless Steel Solid Link Watch Band Strap Folding Clasp with Safety Men Replacement Correa De Reloj








22.71US $ 38% OFF|22mm 20mm Silver/Black Stainless Steel Solid Link Watch Band Strap Folding Clasp with Safety Men Replacement Correa De Reloj|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I've got to admit I planned on wearing a different watch for the last couple days but the cheerful D1 yellow is tough to shake
> 
> Just a quality package


I've seen one with a black bezel and it looked quite good. Did the yellow always only come with the silver?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Styles *****ley said:


> I've seen one with a black bezel and it looked quite good. Did the yellow always only come with the silver?


I believe the original yellow in plain steel case always came with the silver bezel.

And then I think there was a black PVD case that came with a black bezel.

I am sure others will chime in here if I got that wrong.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Watchman83 said:


> /
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That black and gold looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I believe the original yellow in plain steel case always came with the silver bezel.
> 
> And then I think there was a black PVD case that came with a black bezel.
> 
> I am sure others will chime in here if I got that wrong.


Pretty sure that's correct. If I'm remembering correctly I've seen a photo or two of a SS yellow dial that was modded with a black bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Styles *****ley said:


> I've seen one with a black bezel and it looked quite good. Did the yellow always only come with the silver?





boatswain said:


> I believe the original yellow in plain steel case always came with the silver bezel.
> 
> And then I think there was a black PVD case that came with a black bezel.
> 
> I am sure others will chime in here if I got that wrong.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a "TREASURE SEEKER" ?


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another pic guys, sorry couldn't help it loving it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15789274


Thanks. Must have been a mod that I saw.


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

Has there been any news regarding the limited edition model for 2021 (MS.21)? On the website it's listed as a blue titanium diver, which looks identical to the one from last year. I'm mostly interested in knowing if it's titanium or stainless steel.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I ordered a blue leather strap with yellow stitching for an incoming watch.

The strap arrived after the watch had come and gone; not the first time that's happened.

The strap works pretty well on the Diver One.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

alexels said:


> Has there been any news regarding the limited edition model for 2021 (MS.21)? On the website it's listed as a blue titanium diver, which looks identical to the one from last year. I'm mostly interested in knowing if it's titanium or stainless steel.


I was curious about the differences too.

Does seem to be billed as titanium.

To my eye, the LE this years looks to have hash marks all the way around the bezel and a date (so slightly different movement), and you get a grey Ute nato in addition to the blue rubber strap.

The rest seems to overlap between the two models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

mattcantwin said:


> I ordered a blue leather strap with yellow stitching for an incoming watch.
> 
> The strap arrived after the watch had come and gone; not the first time that's happened.
> 
> The strap works pretty well on the Diver One.


I like it! I've been wearing my yellow Scurfa on a dark blue NATO some and think it looks great. Waiting on a blue tropic and black sailcloth to arrive as well.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> I was curious about the differences too.
> 
> Does seem to be billed as titanium.
> 
> ...


The model is listed as titanium under the specs on Scurfa's website. The annual LE MS (mil-spec) versions are typically the same fully indexed bezel. The difference with this years is the date window is white on blue vs. the tradtioanal white date wheel Paul has used in the past.

Paul has alternated between blue and black starting with the MS 18 (Black), MS 19 (Blue), 20 (black titanium) 21 (blue titanium)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> The model is listed as titanium under the specs on Scurfa's website. The annual LE MS (mil-spec) versions are typically the same fully indexed dial. The difference with this years is the date window is white on blue vs. the tradtioanal white date wheel Paul has used in the past.
> 
> Paul has alternated between blue and black starting with the MS 18 (Black), MS 19 (Blue), 20 (black titanium) 21 (blue titanium)
> 
> View attachment 15799517


Gotcha.

I just recently circled back around to looking closer at Scurfa, so your additional context for the trajectory of the LEs is very helpful 

(I had been relying on the websites's archives page to get my bearings, but now that I think about it, it's obviously not an exhaustive listing given that much earlier Scurfas I had seen elsewhere aren't depicted thereat.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alexels said:


> Has there been any news regarding the limited edition model for 2021 (MS.21)? On the website it's listed as a blue titanium diver, which looks identical to the one from last year. I'm mostly interested in knowing if it's titanium or stainless steel.


It says titanium on the site 









Has a fully indexed bezel and date and comes on nato.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The lighter blue looks pretty good...and fully lumed bezel insert sounds great:


https://www.scurfawatches.com/introducing-the-treasure-seeker/



Watch specifications:

Case size 41mm x 49mm and 12mm lug width 20mm
Bumper bar case in 316L stainless steel
Case back embossed artwork by @josimo link to information
120 Click unidirectional bezel
7mm regulator style crown with deep etched TS logo
Grade A Superluminova BGW9 glows blue
Double Domed Sapphire Crystal
300m ~ 1000ft
Fully lumed ceramic bezel insert
Automatic movement - Miyota 9015
Metal movement holder
Five piece stainless steel bracelet with folding clasp
Drilled through lugs with strong single shoulder spring bars 20mm x 2mm x 1.2mm
12 Months warranty
Supplied in our German manufactured twist box the same type of box used to supply a range of spare parts to the diving and offshore industry only made on a larger scale for Scurfa Watches
Watch out for this watch being released very soon&#8230;


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very soon eh...?!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Those are HIS words, not mine.
I just copied and pasted.
Hopefully, it will be soon


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I am selling my yellow D1 if anyone is interested let me know thanks.


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I was under the impression that last years limited edition model was also blue, and I thought that the website hadn't been updated for the new model.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I was curious about the differences too.
> 
> Does seem to be billed as titanium.
> 
> ...


I have the blue titanium model released a few months ago. The only difference I can see between that and the M.S.21 is the bezel. Mine has the traditional bezel for the Diver-one whereas the M.S.21 has the bezel usually used for those models.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are mine.










BD1 stainless/grey, BD1 black/black, M.S.19, blue/yellow D1-300, yellow D1-500.

I showed a friend Scurfa Watches and he bought a silver/blue D1-500 and it's great looking. I'd like to add an orange Scurfa to my collection. I'm not sure if I should get a stainless or PVD D1-500 or wait until the Treasure Seeker comes out.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i know people don't seem to be _too _into modding scurfas, but it'd be interesting to see the yellow/silver bezel swapped with the silver dial/black bezel. you end up with an ALL silver, and the yellow/black combo.

also would be interesting to see accented hand sets; i.e. silver or white hour/seconds; with an orange/yellow/blue etc accent color minute hand. stuff like that. also be cool to try snowflake hands too.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15713160


You're making me think I need to get the PVD bracelet for mine...


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Bump to this thread because I bought another Scurfa off of F74. Black, no date, radium dial. Really like the radium look and I'm looking forward to finding a SS bracelet to go with it. Not sure about the brown rubber it's coming with. No pix yet, but I should have it on Monday.

If anyone has a SS bracelet, message me!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Wearing the yellow on a navy Zuludiver tropic strap from Watch Gecko. Great strap-thick, pliable, beefy buckle, and quick release. Inspires a lot of confidence.

Also, if anyone ever wants to unload their Black/Gilt PVD version let me know!


----------



## mvkn (Nov 25, 2019)

Wonderful photos, everyone! Trying to decide between gloss or matte versions of the watch. Which portions are polished? (appears hands, face, side of case, bezel grippy part at least). Any other notable differences? Are the tops of lugs polished or brushed? I think that might make it more interesting overall. Any photos would be useful to illustrate if you would like to share, as I know WUS folks do


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> i know people don't seem to be _too _into modding scurfas, but it'd be interesting to see the yellow/silver bezel swapped with the silver dial/black bezel. you end up with an ALL silver, and the yellow/black combo.
> 
> also would be interesting to see accented hand sets; i.e. silver or white hour/seconds; with an orange/yellow/blue etc accent color minute hand. stuff like that. also be cool to try snowflake hands too.


I think something as simple as swapping the second hands could be interesting, for example yellow hour and minute hands with an orange second hand. But I'm happy with mine anyway.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> i know people don't seem to be _too _into modding scurfas, but it'd be interesting to see the yellow/silver bezel swapped with the silver dial/black bezel. you end up with an ALL silver, and the yellow/black combo.
> 
> also would be interesting to see accented hand sets; i.e. silver or white hour/seconds; with an orange/yellow/blue etc accent color minute hand. stuff like that. also be cool to try snowflake hands too.


Surely it is fun, here is my Scurfa with OEM Omega SM hands... Incidentally the lume is about the same... Oh yeah, it also has a ceramic bezel insert that was installed by a previous owner...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been really into tool watches as of late, and the Surfa D1 was one of those beloved tool divers that initially seemed a little bland to me, so I never looked much closer. But as things go, it eventually began to "click" with me, and so I was curious to see if I'd like it in the metal as much as others seemed to.

As spring has arrived and I was sans a green dial, the green LE was what I set my sights on. A fellow member hooked me up with a good deal, and here we are 



















I'm really digging it during the honeymoon phase (that is, I "get" while others dig it too).

Being in a tool watch mood, the "my max" l2l and vertical bulk is just fine with me right now. (6.5" wrist for anyone curious.)

500m WR is always confidence inspiring.

And the reasonable price further adds to the "just use it and beat it up a little" vibe.

The  dial is definitely a punchy green that can look a little white-ish in direct sunlight (pictured) or blue-/purple-ish indoors (not pictured).

The green aluminum bezel is a good deal deeper in tone (I prefer an aluminum insert for a tool diver unless it's the odd matte ceramic or else colored steel insert). Bezel/dial match isn't particularly important to me (kinda just depends on whether the mismatch works or not to my eye-and it does for me here).

While I tend to be more of a deep pine green guy, being spring, I'm digging the overall color way for now 

Creamy lume (as is present) versus white, I could go either way. It warms up the green dial some, FWIW.

Lots of distortion with the domed sapphire (confidence inspiring) crystal.

Enjoying the convenience of quartz (most ticks hit the marks pretty close-I've seen much worse) and no date (another purpose-built-vibe element).

Nice smooth model-signed crown action and firm-spongy sub-style-coin-edged bezel action with a nice mild click sound.

I always appreciate drilled lugs (swapped in some Seiko-fat-style spring bars with slightly thinner and shouldered tips for the serious non-shouldered Scurfa spring bars).

No-nonsense brushed case finishing and spec-text case back.

I like the visual interest that the helium release valve adds to the case side.

I'm curious to pick up one of the nice-seeming D1 bracelets. But IDK given that it's a tad pricey, and the watch is just so nice on the Scurfa rubber strap (yesterday) and  mesh (today, pictured)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15810573


Very tempted by the PVD version of this one. Must resist... 😖


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> I've been really into tool watches as of late, and the Surfa D1 was one of those beloved tool divers that initially seemed a little bland to me, so I never looked much closer. But as things go, it eventually began to "click" with me, and so I was curious to see if I'd like it in the metal as much as others seemed to.
> 
> As spring has arrived and I was sans a green dial, the green LE was what I set my sights on. A fellow member hooked me up with a good deal, and here we are
> 
> ...


Hey CK

What took you so long? 

Welcome aboard. And I hope you enjoy it

Sure tough to beat a D1-500 for a grab and go quartz.

Looking forward to seeing your green around the Scurfa threads


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Hey CK
> 
> What took you so long?
> 
> ...


Ya know, when I was looking at reviews a few weeks back, I noticed

(1) several are several years old; and

(2) you wrote one a year or two ago for your steel yellow.

I then thought,

(1) "well damn, took me a while to come around to these, "; and

(2) "here we go again, copying ol' boatswain ."

But thanks amigo. Looking forward to popping back in with some more shots as I go with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya know, when I was looking at reviews a few weeks back, I noticed
> 
> (1) several are several years old; and
> 
> ...




It's the watch I always recommend first when friends or family asks about getting a new watch. Lots to like for lots of people I reckon.

I also expect you to drop some strap combos

No pressure. 



I also expect some solid lume shots 
As I reckon if the c3 is as good as the BGW9 on the others it will be blazing.

Have fun!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15813729


I love this grey! Wish it was an option in the D1 line or 40mm version. Great pic snags!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Snaggletooth Is he going to make MORE of these GREY automatic bell diver 1s?
OR that's it...and he won't re-stock them?
Thanks


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @Snaggletooth Is he going to make MORE of these GREY automatic bell diver 1s?
> OR that's it...and he won't re-stock them?
> Thanks


You're asking the wrong guy, @scurfa is the creatorrrrrrr ?


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

I’ve only just discovered Scurfa on another WUS thread- loving the look of them! 
Some great designs and colours 👍🏻


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> You're asking the wrong guy, @scurfa is the creatorrrrrrr ?


You are absolutely right. I just thought you might know,
and you seem to post more frequently.
--
@scurfa Paul, are you going to make MORE of these GREY automatic Bell Diver 1s?
OR that's it...and you won't re-stock them...even though there is demand?
Thanks
I have the blacked-out automatic Bell-Diver 1.
But noticed that the grey is out of stock.
--
Additionally, I am interested in the Treasure Seeker hydra hat light blue.
Will these be ready to purchase and ship out by July?
Will there be an organized pre-order form (which is more ideal)
OR just a free-for-all when you release them?
Thank you for addressing my questions. The answers will help others as well


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

A nice photo of a nice collection of Scurfa watches, josiahg52! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Odd ball DO auto checking in. LOLzzzz



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The orange has come to the top of my SCURFA diverone ranking with the yellow one


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Had to have the Scurfa bracelet, price be damned 

Since the watch head is around 48mm (my max), I wasn't 100% about how the bracelet would go.

Pleased to report that the combo watch head and bracelet fit my 6.5" (fairly flat) wrist well!



















The bracelet (you could call it an engineer or quasi-jubilee style) is quite nice.

As to be expected, it adds a fair amount of weight 










I'm decent enough at installing spring bars of all stripes. The included  spring bars and tight tolerance of the solid end links mean (a) use tape for installation and removal; or (b) be prepared for high risk for some lug scratches.

Leaning into the beater watch vibe (and just lazy), I opted for approach (b) 

The fully brushed and very mildly rounded links generally scratch the itch I had for the Raven Trekker 39 and bracelet (that bracelet skews a touch closer to jubilee).

The fully brushed, milled, and signed clasp does the job fine enough (connects to the links at 18mm, and with three micro-adjust holes). Two pushers and no safety.

I was bummed after a little searching around to not find any ready way to source the v1 Scurfa ratcheting clasp, as I'm generally down with increased bulk for the ratchet.

The clasp Scurfa used looked slightly smaller than the Strapcode ratcheting clasp. With a little more searching, it also looked like Doxa and the seemingly defunct Hexa microbrand used the same or a very similar "slightly smaller than Strapcode" ratcheting clasp.

I was able to get a decent deal on the Strapcode 18mm ratcheting clasp on the bay, so it'll suffice in a pinch.

But if anyone wants to swap their v1 Scurfa clasp for the smaller v2 non-ratcheting clasp,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Was not aware that the Diver One bracelets had shifted to non-ratcheting clasps.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Selling my D1 yellow if anyone is interested let me know thanks.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

I see that the M.S.21 is set to come out it May, but does anyone know when? Have the LE models typically released on a specific date? I just got a used M.S.19 and really like it, but want to put it on a bracelet. I'm thinking an M.S.21 on a nato would be a perfect lightweight companion!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I swear I've looked through the last 40 pages, are there any pictures of a pre-production/sample Treasure Seeker with the orange dial? I don't know why, but I didn't think the orange dial actually made it to production but I just saw the website has 'Coming Soon' listings for the Treasure Seekers and orange is among them. I was getting ready to sell my yellow D1 to replace it with a yellow TS but now I can just get another Scurfa. . .


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Had to have the Scurfa bracelet, price be damned
> 
> Since the watch head is around 48mm (my max), I wasn't 100% about how the bracelet would go.
> 
> ...


looks like I lucked out. A number of posts I put a "let me know if you have a bracelet for sale" ask out there. And today someone answered. I offered a price, he accepted and I should have a ratcheting bracelet on its way to me very soon! Hopefully I can get it on my watch without any drama...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

josiahg52 said:


> I swear I've looked through the last 40 pages, are there any pictures of a pre-production/sample Treasure Seeker with the orange dial? I don't know why, but I didn't think the orange dial actually made it to production but I just saw the website has 'Coming Soon' listings for the Treasure Seekers and orange is among them. I was getting ready to sell my yellow D1 to replace it with a yellow TS but now I can just get another Scurfa. . .


this thread


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

lildrgn said:


> looks like I lucked out. A number of posts I put a "let me know if you have a bracelet for sale" ask out there. And today someone answered. I offered a price, he accepted and I should have a ratcheting bracelet on its way to me very soon! Hopefully I can get it on my watch without any drama...


If you get that new bracelet and like it, any chance you'd be willing to sell your non-ratcheting bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Glad to have warm weather and the return of field work! I've been enjoying this yellow dialed gem for a few weeks now. Just a fantastic watch. Can't say enough about the quality of watch Paul puts out for the $$.










As an aside, I'm seriously considering picking up the gloss black and blue versions when they restock next month, and reducing my diver collection to only quartz Scurfas. Sacrilege I know, particularly for this sub, but these really are everything I need in a dive watch. I can wear them to the office, in the field, and for all the things I tend to get into outside of work, and I never have to give a second thought to their timekeeping or fragility. Thinking I'll reserve my mechanical pieces for some quality 3-handers and chronos. What say you lads?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@efawke You do you. 
I personally prefer automatic watches.
All of my watches are automatic.
What's great is there is something for everyone in this hobby.
--
@scurfa I'm glad that Paul is making more automatics...
I don't think he has made a post in this thread or the Treasure Seeker thread 
in the last 3 months, but hopefully, they will be ready to ship by the summer.


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

efawke said:


> Glad to have warm weather and the return of field work! I've been enjoying this yellow dialed gem for a few weeks now. Just a fantastic watch. Can't say enough about the quality of watch Paul puts out for the $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I support that 100%.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

efawke said:


> What say you lads?





gravy_no_g said:


> I support that 100%.


That yellow is really growing on me 

Being new to the D1, a similar thought crossed my mind. "Do I really need much else? Maybe let's drastically thin this heard o'mine."

I love a good affordable-range value prop that makes me question collecting.

Per usual, though, I trust the minimalism impulse will pass when the next shiny (more likely to be brushed) thing to catch my eye comes along 

I support you either way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Quick question for you all.
Has anyone had any luck getting the nice 20mm-16mm tapered bracelets from a Steinhart Ocean39 to fit?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Focal said:


> If you get that new bracelet and like it, any chance you'd be willing to sell your non-ratcheting bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I only have the rubber straps, don't have a non-ratcheting bracelet. I just wanted the bracelet from Scurfa and this one fell in my lap. Having the ratcheting clasp is an added bonus.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

lildrgn said:


> Sorry, I only have the rubber straps, don't have a non-ratcheting bracelet. I just wanted the bracelet from Scurfa and this one fell in my lap. Having the ratcheting clasp is an added bonus.


Ah, I confused myself, I expanded the post you were quoting and thought it was yours! The perils of trying to read this site on my phone, I guess.

Hope you enjoy the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Back on the Haveston strap.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

#ScurfaSaturday


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Started the day with the brown oem strap, ending the day with a newly acquired ratcheting oem bracelet. Super stoked for this combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa on Toxicnato this afternoon to wash my car and grill out. Such a great day today


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

*@Jeep99dad *I like the new signature line, but the very small blue font makes it almost impossible to read. GREAT collection, by the way!
*ALPINA *Tribute to KM710 Manufacture & Seastrong GMT *| BREITLING* Jupiter Pilot *| CASIO G-SHOCK* Rangeman, DW5600 Rasta, DW5600HR, & GW-M6610 *| DOXA *1200t Pro *| ERNST & BENZ *custom Chronosport *| FARER *Lander GMT* | GSD* 3A pilot* | GRAND SEIKO *SBGR311 LE *| IWC *Spitfire Chronograph *| MIDO *OceanStar Captain Tribute 75th Anniversary *| NORQAIN *Adventure Sport *| OMEGA* Seamaster cal. 1040* | ROLEX *Explorerr II 216570 *| SCURFA* Bell Diver 1 PVD & SS, DiverOne GenII X 9  *| SEIKO *SPB087 MM200 PADI *| SPINNACKER* Cahill Mid-Size, Amafi* | SWATCH* Irony Chrono *| TOCKr *Skytrain, DDAY, Air Defenders Panda LE *| TRASKA *Freediver *| TUDOR *Pelagos & Black Bay Bronze *| UNDONE *AquaBlack Custom *|*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> *@Jeep99dad *I like the new signature line, but the very small blue font makes it almost impossible to read. GREAT collection, by the way!
> *ALPINA *Tribute to KM710 Manufacture & Seastrong GMT *| BREITLING* Jupiter Pilot *| CASIO G-SHOCK* Rangeman, DW5600 Rasta, DW5600HR, & GW-M6610 *| DOXA *1200t Pro *| ERNST & BENZ *custom Chronosport *| FARER *Lander GMT* | GSD* 3A pilot* | GRAND SEIKO *SBGR311 LE *| IWC *Spitfire Chronograph *| MIDO *OceanStar Captain Tribute 75th Anniversary *| NORQAIN *Adventure Sport *| OMEGA* Seamaster cal. 1040* | ROLEX *Explorerr II 216570 *| SCURFA* Bell Diver 1 PVD & SS, DiverOne GenII X 9  *| SEIKO *SPB087 MM200 PADI *| SPINNACKER* Cahill Mid-Size, Amafi* | SWATCH* Irony Chrono *| TOCKr *Skytrain, DDAY, Air Defenders Panda LE *| TRASKA *Freediver *| TUDOR *Pelagos & Black Bay Bronze *| UNDONE *AquaBlack Custom *|*


Thanks. I've not updated it in a long time. I don't see it in the app so never remember to update it


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

MS19 still looking good ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Great looking combo with those hands/markers and the grey dial. But the fact Scurfa doesn't use those black hands and markers on a _white_ dial boggles me. I would be all over one if they did.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Probably post here and Sinn.. 
Ordered bell diver 1 22mm rubber strap on off chance would fit my sinn 857 UTC.. Now I used regular springbars and it was a bear to get them on but result good I think.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















And the bezel still works.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This orange gloss DiverOne rocks


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> This orange gloss DiverOne rocks


Killer strap love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15848533


Resolve crumbled - PVD BD1 inbound 🤗


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Resolve crumbled - PVD BD1 inbound ?


Keep posting pics like the above and I may crumble and track down the grey BD1.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lightning fast delivery.








More to follow&#8230;


----------



## jaqob (Aug 4, 2009)

Just ordered a yellow d1, after spending too many hours of reading about scurfa watches 

Has anyone found a good yellow rubber strap that matches the yellow on the dial? The original tropic is one option that seems to be a good fit (just judging from photos), but a bit to expensive to buy on chance.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

jaqob said:


> Just ordered a yellow d1, after spending too many hours of reading about scurfa watches
> 
> Has anyone found a good yellow rubber strap that matches the yellow on the dial? The original tropic is one option that seems to be a good fit (just judging from photos), but a bit to expensive to buy on chance.


You nabbed a good one! I've beat this horse to death, but who cares-the yellow is great. I haven't tried a yellow strap on it yet but I have tried the ZULUDIVER Perforated Sailcloth and ZULUDIVER Modern Tropical Style straps from WatchGecko. Both are high quality.

The sailcloth strap is quite thin with an elegant taper, so it wears well. It's really the only rubber strap I wear consistently. They don't have it in yellow, but they do have a non-perforated version in black with yellow stitching.

The tropic style strap us a little beefier than I'd prefer, but it definitely feels high quality. I'm not sure about the color options on this one. One thing to note is it's a fairly long strap, so if you have small wrists (mine are 6.5") you'll have quite a bit of excess strap, which adds to the overall thickness. However, it pairs with the watch quite well considering the watch does have nice wrist presence without being too large.

On paper the D1-500 is fairly thick, especially for a quartz. But, it wears better for me than some watches even 2mm thinner. The caseback sits down in my wrist perfectly, which makes the watch wear only the thickness of the midcase and bezel/crystal. I recently compared it to a Steinhart Ocean 39 and despite being smaller in both diameter and thickness than the D1-500, the Scurfa wears much better on me. Even with the slab sides it always seems to sit flush on my wrist with zero top heaviness. IMO Paul really nailed the dimensions on the D1-500.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Treasure Seeker "Coming soon..." on the Scurfa site. Has anyone heard what the price might be?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mike8 said:


> Treasure Seeker "Coming soon..." on the Scurfa site. Has anyone heard what the price might be?





scurfa said:


> Yes it will be more expensive than the Bell Diver 1, I've been lucky to get bell divers for the 2016 price but things have changed now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More than the Bell Diver 1.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mike8 said:


> Treasure Seeker "Coming soon..." on the Scurfa site. Has anyone heard what the price might be?


He said that it will be a little more expensive than the Bell Diver 1,
but I wouldn't expect it to be that much more.
His material cost will be somewhat higher, that's all.
I think he realizes that his fan base is looking for a
reasonably priced, high-quality watch.
I will be getting the cobalt/royal blue one


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice lume shot.

Paul doesn't skimp on the lume, that's for sure


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ha ha! You’re in love aren’t you! You are having a marvelous honeymoon! Enjoy it to the max! A Scurfa forever love story. ❤


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha! You're in love aren't you! You are having a marvelous honeymoon! Enjoy it to the max! A Scurfa forever love story. ❤


The quality takes some beating mate, and such a good looker ?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> The quality takes some beating mate, and such a good looker ?


Absolutely! You're definitely in the ultimate test environment, amongst the land, sea, air, users.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Καλό Πάσχα! *


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15859897


So Snags,

Big question...if you could choose one,Bell diver or D1-500?

(Ps I shot you a PM )


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> So Snags,
> 
> Big question...if you could choose one,Bell diver or D1-500?
> 
> (Ps I shot you a PM )


If I could only have one Scurfa it'd be the BD1 grey dial; it's just a better finished & more interesting looking watch. If I could only have one D1 it'd be the yellow. Fortunately your question is academic&#8230; ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> If I could only have one Scurfa it'd be the BD1 grey dial; it's just a better finished & more interesting looking watch. If I could only have one D1 it'd be the yellow. Fortunately your question is academic&#8230;




Good call I reckon.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> (Ps I shot you a PM )


No PM Rx 🤔


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Team, just to let you know; I'll be Scurfa equipped and posting here again shortly. I filled the Scurfa-hole in my collection today with a black, yellow faced D1. Should be in my hands by the weekend. Can't let this one go when it gets here.

Carry on!


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations Duc, you're in good company!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

My favorite!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

duc said:


> Team, just to let you know; I'll be Scurfa equipped and posting here again shortly. I filled the Scurfa-hole in my collection today with a black, yellow faced D1. Should be in my hands by the weekend. Can't let this one go when it gets here.
> 
> Carry on!


Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Team, I'm back in the fold.

I counted them up; this is my 6th. 3 previous gifted to others and 2 sold. This one has what my collection has been lacking: legible/colorful dial, matte bezel, Paul Scurfield (aka Chuck Norris of Watch Design) ruggedness. That adds up to keeper.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Latest combo:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Ooh, Ahhh !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Grey dial - grey skies.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

For anyone interested in the LE this year:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahh. MS time.

What do we know about this years model?

Edit:

Ah that was lazy on my part. 

I see now it's Ti, dark blue, white hands, date.



Love it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bracelets…..




August


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Ahh. MS time.
> 
> What do we know about this years model?
> 
> ...


Wasn't it same as last year or was it black dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Wasn't it same as last year or was it black dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, alternate between the two colors each year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my blue TI Diverone tonight


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my blue TI Diverone tonight


I take it the Titanium was a limited edition? I see it listed on the archive on the site. I am looking hard at a ND713 in steel, and I'm sure I would love it, but I think the Ti would be awesome too.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

emgee79 said:


> I take it the Titanium was a limited edition? I see it listed on the archive on the site. I am looking hard at a ND713 in steel, and I'm sure I would love it, but I think the Ti would be awesome too.


Last I saw, Paul plans on making more of these, but it's a lower priority project than some of the others. I have the same blue titanium one and would definitely buy a titanium bracelet to go with it if that ever becomes a thing.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

NS1 said:


> Last I saw, Paul plans on making more of these, but it's a lower priority project than some of the others. I have the same blue titanium one and would definitely buy a titanium bracelet to go with it if that ever becomes a thing.


Awesome, thanks for the reply. I emailed Paul as well to ask about this, but I figured someone here might know something.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

emgee79 said:


> I take it the Titanium was a limited edition? I see it listed on the archive on the site. I am looking hard at a ND713 in steel, and I'm sure I would love it, but I think the Ti would be awesome too.


The model releasing this Thursday at 1pm EST is Titanium -- It's the annual Limited edition MS21. It's blue but has a date feature. Bracelets available in August.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Swapped out the supplied strap for the bracelet on this recent purchase.
Once I'd worked out the collars fit the _inboard_ link and not the outer, it was nice and straightforward. A celebratory _Bier_ was in order.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

emgee79 said:


> I take it the Titanium was a limited edition? I see it listed on the archive on the site. I am looking hard at a ND713 in steel, and I'm sure I would love it, but I think the Ti would be awesome too.


This was not a LE. The MS model are usually the LE variants.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

BishBashBosh said:


> Swapped out the supplied strap for the bracelet on this recent purchase.
> Once I'd worked out the collars fit the _inboard_ link and not the outer, it was nice and straightforward. A celebratory _Bier_ was in order.
> View attachment 15874462


Great watch and great beer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the TI DiverOne


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> The model releasing this Thursday at 1pm EST is Titanium -- It's the annual Limited edition MS21. It's blue but has a date feature. Bracelets available in August.


just like the HELM Ti; bad timing for me. pooooo


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> Great watch and great beer.


 I'm very impressed with it. 
This was something of an experiment as some microbrand watches I've handled in the past didn't feel particularly well executed or were simply too "homagey". Good from afar, far from Good. No such concerns with the D1.

The case machining is excellent, to the point where the edges are so defined as to be almost too crisp (well maintained milling equipment and sharp tooling). I took a ceramic stone and then some 3000 grade micromesh and _minutely_ softened the edges and on the bracelet, totally invisible but adds to the tactile pleasure when handling the watch. Accuracy is spot on (<1sec in 5 days) and the lume is quite amazing being fully legible after 7 hours.

My daily for the last 20 years has been a Breitling Aerospace which is roughly half the weight on a bracelet, but the extra weight of the Diver 1 isn't a problem, likewise I wasn't sure about the height but it is comfortable and doesn't look tall on the wrist.

The silver does stand out as being a bit different in the line up, and I've never owner a "pale" dialled watch, its striking without being OTT.

I can see a second D1 not far off, probably the more traditional No Date in black. A titanium, black No Date and bracelet would be perfect but perhaps that will be next year's Limited Edition?


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the TI DiverOne


I got a response from Alison stating that the Ti no dates will be available in September. Would owners of both steel and titanium models say it's worth it to wait? I know Ti is a bit lighter than steel, but is there any other appreciable difference? My preference for Ti at this point seems to be based on the fact that I own several steel watches, but have never owned titanium. At the same time, I kind of want to wear this watch all summer, which I can't do if I'm waiting for the titanium to release in September.

Any thoughts? I know the easy answer is "buy both" but let's assume I'm getting only one Scurfa. Also, I am aware of the upcoming LE but it has a date and I want a no-date.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

emgee79 said:


> I got a response from Alison stating that the Ti no dates will be available in September. Would owners of both steel and titanium models say it's worth it to wait? I know Ti is a bit lighter than steel, but is there any other appreciable difference? My preference for Ti at this point seems to be based on the fact that I own several steel watches, but have never owned titanium. At the same time, I kind of want to wear this watch all summer, which I can't do if I'm waiting for the titanium to release in September.
> 
> Any thoughts? I know the easy answer is "buy both" but let's assume I'm getting only one Scurfa. Also, I am aware of the upcoming LE but it has a date and I want a no-date.


I would go ahead and get a steel model if what's in stock suits you. It's not a big heavy watch, and frankly, I'm not completely sure why a titanium model was even introduced. That said, I love my Ti MS20 and would love it more with a Ti bracelet. It's really a weight thing. But you can use the rubber, nylon, leather, or grab a bracelet if that's your thing. Lots of versatility, and again, the Titanium isn't a huge difference.

All Scurfa fans started with steel. There are many that own multiple models. Just jump in and enjoy a Scurfa for the summer. They'll be around with many choices. I've bought and sold over half a dozen. I borrowed my daughters blue dial steel (w/ yellow hand set) and I've got my MS20 -- Besides the Titanium, the annual releases have fully graduated bezels. I also like a date option on my watches.

Place your order and report back  Pics are mandatory upon arrival


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I'm a fan of titanium watches. Obviously the weight saving is significant, but it has some other properties I really like:
-The feel. It is different to steel, feels warmer when you put it on and soaks up a bit less cold in low temperatures.
-The sound! Compared to SS it is quieter on a bracelet, with a "premium tone" 😎 a nice dull tone vs the metallic jangle of SS on SS.
-Warmer colour. This I find appealing.
-Easy to remove any scratches with a fine synthetic abrasive pad. You can do this on brushed SS, but titanium is even easier imo.

My choice has been to buy the SS (the Silver) as a tester, and if a Black No Date Ti and bracelet becomes available I'll happily buy one as I'm delighted with the Silver Scurfa.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

emgee79 said:


> I got a response from Alison stating that the Ti no dates will be available in September. Would owners of both steel and titanium models say it's worth it to wait? I know Ti is a bit lighter than steel, but is there any other appreciable difference? My preference for Ti at this point seems to be based on the fact that I own several steel watches, but have never owned titanium. At the same time, I kind of want to wear this watch all summer, which I can't do if I'm waiting for the titanium to release in September.
> 
> Any thoughts? I know the easy answer is "buy both" but let's assume I'm getting only one Scurfa. Also, I am aware of the upcoming LE but it has a date and I want a no-date.


I own both a blue no date Ti, and an orange SS with date. Can't go wrong with either. As you said one of the main differences is the weight. If you try one on one after another you can tell the difference, but if you were wearing it for a while you probably wouldn't notice either way. The other difference in my opinion is the finish on the Ti is closer to the look of a bead blasted finish, vs the polish on my SS model. That said, I'm, considering listing my Ti only because I have other blue divers and was really after orange to begin with, so shoot me a PM if interested (hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules saying this 😬).
Vic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

emgee79 said:


> I got a response from Alison stating that the Ti no dates will be available in September. Would owners of both steel and titanium models say it's worth it to wait? I know Ti is a bit lighter than steel, but is there any other appreciable difference? My preference for Ti at this point seems to be based on the fact that I own several steel watches, but have never owned titanium. At the same time, I kind of want to wear this watch all summer, which I can't do if I'm waiting for the titanium to release in September.
> 
> Any thoughts? I know the easy answer is "buy both" but let's assume I'm getting only one Scurfa. Also, I am aware of the upcoming LE but it has a date and I want a no-date.


Personally I always liked titanium and appreciate the lighter weight as well as the often darker color of the material. In this case the Ti SCURFA DiverOne is 30% lighter than the corresponding SS model so it's a substantial saving although it is not a very heavy watch in the first place. 
I removed the straps and just weighed the MS19(SS 500M HEV) and the MS20(Ti 500M HEV). 80grams for SS Vs. 56grams for Ti
I then also weighed the TI ND on the oem rubber and it came in at 74 grams only. 
See pics 

































As for the case finish, the Ti model reflects the light less and therefore is a little more matte and a shade darker though not as dark and noticeable as a Pelagos for example. It has a warmer feel to me. 
Finish are very comparable on the DiverOne. The Ti does Not really has that blasted look other Ti watches have like the RZE . 
If you have all SS watches I'd think it'd be cool to get the TI for some variety and you give Ti a shot. 
If you really want a DiverOne for the summer then maybe grab one used in Ti and you're all set. 
If you can't find one, get a used SS for now and get the new Ti in September and sell the used SS one. Easy enough. Little to no loss.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> If you can't find one, get a used SS for now and get the new Ti in September and sell the used SS one.


I'm leaning toward doing this. No matter what I do, I will post pics!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Nabbed this one once I noticed they were back in stock, and it was waiting for me after returning from a work trip. Really liking this gloss black version. I've been enjoying the yellow a lot, but this one will be perfect for an everyday set-it-and-forget-it piece...and it looks great to boot!

I didn't pick up the bracelet with the polished center links since I already had the brushed bracelet. Anyone that owns the polished version, any thoughts? Are the sides of the links polished or just the center links? Hard to tell from the photos on the site.


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

@emgee79, are you saying that there will be a none limited Ti in September?

P.s. my main consideration in getting the Ti version are those killer gloss white hands, and the finishing matches the overall aesthetic better IMHO. I don't really care for the mil-spec.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Ti MS20 this evening to grill out and enjoy dinner à la Fresca


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

emgee79 said:


> I'm leaning toward doing this. No matter what I do, I will post pics!


Jeep99dad gave good advice. I prefer ti but his plan would work well.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone know how much the upcoming blue Ti will be selling for? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

househalfman said:


> Anyone know how much the upcoming blue Ti will be selling for? Asking for a friend.


I don't think pricing has been published anywhere yet. However, looking back at the last release the premium was approximately 20% over the SS (UK pricie £246 vs £208).

Apply that to the current price and you get _£270 UK_ and_ £230 Rest of the World_.

Obviously that's a guess on my part based only on last year's pricing and not accounting for variables I have no knowledge of, but it will probably be in the ballpark?
Dollar rate is around 1.4 today, so circa $320 plus shipping?

We'll know the answer in 34 hours...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My current collection of Scurfa DiverOne... missing a few I've owned and lost, gave away or early one I sold.

Do you Scurfa?









BD1 not included.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> My current collection of Scurfa DiverOne... missing a few I've owned and lost, gave away or early one I sold.
> 
> Do you Scurfa?
> 
> ...


You just did me a solid with this picture. When my wife sees it, I'm counting on her to calm down some.  Thanks! Awesome collection!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

duc said:


> You just did me a solid with this picture. When my wife sees it, I'm counting on her to calm down some.  Thanks! Awesome collection!


Im here for you Bro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well you cemented the Scurfa D1 mentality for all to see! Good on ya! I knew you had a litter of those puppies


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well you cemented the Scurfa D1 mentality for all to see! Good on ya! I knew you had a litter of those puppies


 too much. Maybe time to lose a couple. I wear the newer ones mostly. But I like having them all  
I gave one to family member and left one at my parent place in France. 
One of somewhere in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BishBashBosh said:


> I don't think pricing has been published anywhere yet. However, looking back at the last release the premium was approximately 20% over the SS (UK pricie £246 vs £208).
> 
> Apply that to the current price and you get _£270 UK_ and_ £230 Rest of the World_.
> 
> ...


That's normally bang on but we are sticking to last years prices of £264 with U.K. taxes and £220 rest of world taxes removed, apologies for the lack of information it's been non stop since I got home from the last trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Happy MS21 Launch Day Scurfa Fans!
Cheers to the lucky 100 recipients!

Wearing my MS 20 in honor (ss bracelet on Ti)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Happy MS21 Launch Day Scurfa Fans!
> Cheers to the lucky 100 recipients!
> 
> Wearing my MS 20 in honor (ss bracelet on Ti)
> ...


MS19 for me today...good luck to all in landing an MS21...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


>


That's the money shot for sure! Looks so inviting. What a kit! Love the combo! Wish I could jump in, but alas....

Looking forward to enjoying everyones pics!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

MS20 today. Will there be a 21 in my future?


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone have a trick to being on time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

scillis said:


> Anyone have a trick to being on time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No trick, be on the site and the specific page ahead of time, hit refresh often and as soon as you see "buy" button click it immediately. Having an account at Scurfa already would be helpful.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scillis said:


> Anyone have a trick to being on time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1pm EST - You better haul buggy over to the site & start setting up your account! Then press BUY! as hard as you can


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

scillis said:


> Anyone have a trick to being on time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Use a quartz watch? 
I'm using my Silver Scurfa which was correct last week so will be spot on still.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got one!


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

Woo-hoo! I'm excited for mine to get here, and glad I had quick hands!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Got mine!


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Focal said:


> Woo-hoo! I'm excited for mine to get here, and glad I had quick hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice MS19 ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Got one! 

I sold my MS19 but the date window with the non-white background for the MS21 drew me back in.


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

BooHoo😩

I missed it. 1:06 EST and already sold out!


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Only 365 days left until the M.S.Tutu!

Sorry, I meant M.S.22


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Richy Horologie said:


> BooHoo😩
> 
> I missed it. 1:06 EST and already sold out!


There's 5 left!


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Richy Horologie said:


> BooHoo😩
> 
> I missed it. 1:06 EST and already sold out!


I got one exactly at 1pm. I checked the site just now, and it is still letting me add one to my basket, don't see it marked as sold out?


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

blackbezel said:


> I got one exactly at 1pm. I checked the site just now, and it is still letting me add one to my basket, don't see it marked as sold out?


Sorry, tried again, and now I can't get anymore either.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

blackbezel said:


> I got one exactly at 1pm. I checked the site just now, and it is still letting me add one to my basket, don't see it marked as sold out?


Someone may have had 1 or more in their basket and hence it showed as sold out? Subsequently removed from basket and stock shows as available?

Well done to all those who got what they wanted. One sold approximately every 15 seconds, just glad I don't have to pack, label and disp[atch them all. ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats to all getting the '21!

It's a beaut. 

Looking forward to seeing them land


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations Paul & Alison!!!

& to all Scurfa MS21 acquisitionists!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

aahhhh once again missed out on a winner. Congrats to those who got one!


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

wolfie1 said:


> Nice MS19 ;-)


It was the one that got me hooked&#8230;..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with the Toxic/Ute NATOs? 

I'm wondering if It'll be any good for my Tudor BB58 Blue as well as this M.S.21.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations Paul and Alison  sold out in minutes. 
I'm sure glad I'm not the one shipping all those


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

M9APO said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Toxic/Ute NATOs?
> 
> I'm wondering if It'll be any good for my Tudor BB58 Blue as well as this M.S.21.


The Toxic/Ute NATO that Paul includes is very nice with high quality material and heavy duty brushed hardware. I don't have many, or wear often, NATOs but the one Paul included with my MS19 is the best NATO I own.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

M9APO said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Toxic/Ute NATOs?
> 
> I'm wondering if It'll be any good for my Tudor BB58 Blue as well as this M.S.21.


yes, I'm not a huge NATO fan but it's my favorite one.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

After getting the black Diver One with orange hands in 2014, it's good to be back with a Scurfa! woot 

Has anyone matched the Ti case with the SS bracelet? Would it be unbalanced in terms of weight? Pls advise TIA.


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15879707


Damn, that is the most beautiful Scurfa I've ever seen. which yea was that from?


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

thong07 said:


> ...Has anyone matched the Ti case with the SS bracelet? Would it be unbalanced in terms of weight? Pls advise TIA.


Having read every post on this thread last week, I remembered this post below. Visually it works well as the T2 Titanium isn't surface hardened. The hardening process usually darkens the Ti fractionally. Even the same Ti material hardened in two batches can look a little different which accounts for the difficulty some manufacturers have with bracelet/case slight mismatches.

I don't think there would be a balance issue. The bracelet weight being distributed evenly around the wrist negates this. A SS watch on a Titanium bracelet can take a few minutes to adjust to, but it's less of a change than going from a bracelet to any strap.



Riddim Driven said:


> The OEM Scurfa bracelet works pretty well on the new MS20 despite their differences in metal
> 
> View attachment 15359769


. HTH


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Richy Horologie said:


> Damn, that is the most beautiful Scurfa I've ever seen. which yea was that from?


I picked mine up in 2018. Nothing out there quite like it, a great looker IMHO.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone who bagged a MS21 and I’m really sorry to anyone who missed out, we have titanium bracelets in production now and we hope to have them around August.

Launching the MS21 on Thursday has helped us a great deal as we should have them all completed by the DHL pick up on Monday, we were far better prepared than last year,

Many thanks from Paul and Alison


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks BBB! Great to know the SS bracelet fits the Ti case. But now that Paul has confirmed that the new titanium bracelet is coming in august, I will be keenly waiting for it 



BishBashBosh said:


> Having read every post on this thread last week, I remembered this post below. Visually it works well as the T2 Titanium isn't surface hardened. The hardening process usually darkens the Ti fractionally. Even the same Ti material hardened in two batches can look a little different which accounts for the difficulty some manufacturers have with bracelet/case slight mismatches.
> 
> I don't think there would be a balance issue. The bracelet weight being distributed evenly around the wrist negates this. A SS watch on a Titanium bracelet can take a few minutes to adjust to, but it's less of a change than going from a bracelet to any strap.
> 
> . HTH


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

Richy Horologie said:


> BooHoo😩
> 
> I missed it. 1:06 EST and already sold out!


Give it a week or 2 and guarantee some will be flipped over the selling price listed


----------



## ziphos (Jun 16, 2016)

FozzyBoy said:


> Give it a week or 2 and guarantee some will be flipped over the selling price listed


There is already one on eBay (UK) and the seller hasn't even received it yet!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning my fellow Scurfaholics.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Got the DHL shipping notice for my MS 21 this morning. Can't wait to see it.

Have had the D1-500 yellow for a little while now and it's by far my favorite grab and go so it was an easy choice to try to grab one of the new LE in blue, as I have a real weakness for blue dials too. Will also be the first Ti watch I've owned so that will be fun.

Pic just for fun...


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I'm sure you'll enjoy that Titanium goodness. It has a subtle look and feel all its own, plus the weight reduction. 
If the titanium bracelets, when available, are the same design as the current SS then I estimate a watch /bracelet combo will be 100g vs 160ish for the SS.

Liking my recently purchased Silver Scurfa more each day, very comfortable, crisp grippy bezel, refreshingly simple. It's the first watch I've had anyone comment on in about 15 years.

If a Black Ti No Date becomes available I'll definitely be in. Until then...


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

I have the SS bracelet with the adjustable clasp on my yellow D1 and it's awesome. I'll be in line for that Ti bracelet when it's available as that will make a nice complete package.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

BishBashBosh said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy that Titanium goodness. It has a subtle look and feel all its own, plus the weight reduction.
> If the titanium bracelets, when available, are the same design as the current SS then I estimate a watch /bracelet combo will be 100g vs 160ish for the SS.
> 
> Liking my recently purchased Silver Scurfa more each day, very comfortable, crisp grippy bezel, refreshingly simple. It's the first watch I've had anyone comment on in about 15 years.
> ...


That silver is sharp!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

efawke said:


> That silver is sharp!


Thanks. My first ever "pale dial" watch, thought I'd go for something a bit different and liking it.

The dial is really nicely judged, just enough warmth to the silver tone, the brushing on it adds interest but also stops it from being too glare inducing in bright light. Looks good on the black supplied strap too.

Just need a black dial and I'll have all the bases covered.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I was lucky to get the MS21 so I’m letting the MS20 go if anyone’s interested.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

BishBashBosh said:


> Just need a black dial and I'll have all the bases covered.


I'm loving the gloss black version. The polished mid case and bevel add some additional interest, but it doesn't come across as flashy. The inky black dial is great too.

I'm a big fan of the black dial no date version as well though. I like the white hands on those.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

jp.vegas said:


> Got the DHL shipping notice for my MS 21 this morning. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Have had the D1-500 yellow for a little while now and it's by far my favorite grab and go so it was an easy choice to try to grab one of the new LE in blue, as I have a real weakness for blue dials too. Will also be the first Ti watch I've owned so that will be fun.
> 
> ...


saw quite a few comments that the yellow is a happy and bright watch - this pic certainly does it justice!


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

That was fast!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!

That was fast


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite DiverOne today


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Tell me about my D1-500 ND713 Blue......
Hi,
I found this mint D1 on a local online site while I was looking for a new diver, after reading the history of Scurfa I´m glad I found it, particularly as it is a no date.
The Steel bracelet comes with it, it´s not the same as the bracelets on the Scurfa site. The watch has a warranty card dated 12.2.20, is that 12 of Feb 20 or 2nd of Dec. 20? So what´s the story with the no-dates?
cheers, John


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Flightpath said:


> Tell me about my D1-500 ND713 Blue......
> Hi,
> I found this mint D1 on a local online site while I was looking for a new diver, after reading the history of Scurfa I´m glad I found it, particularly as it is a no date.
> The Steel bracelet comes with it, it´s not the same as the bracelets on the Scurfa site. It has a warranty card dated 12.2.20, is that 12 of Feb 20 or 2nd of Dec. 20? So what´s the story with the no-dates?
> cheers, John


That's 12 Feb. Bracelet looks like the non-ratcheting clasp version, the latest. Good catch.
Edit - my mishtake, I was focussed on the clasp, not the oyster bracelet. Not a Scurfa bracelet.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

That bracelet looks like it may be a Scurfa clasp on an aftermarket Oyster style? The current bracelet with non ratcheting clasp is a 5 link style, like this









I don't know if there was an earlier Oyster style? But I don't recall seeing one.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

After some slightly fiddly resizing I've got my MS19 in its brand new bracelet as well. I'd have to say that the end link fit-up is a little looser and more jangly than I was expecting, though my ole other real bracelet experience is with the Marathon bracelet in my TSAR.

Still glad to combine the shipping with my MS21, and happy to have a heavier option to balance out the Ti watch on a nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

BishBashBosh said:


> That bracelet looks like it may be a Scurfa clasp on an aftermarket Oyster style? The current bracelet with non ratcheting clasp is a 5 link style, like this
> View attachment 15886003
> 
> 
> I don't know if there was an earlier Oyster style? But I don't recall seeing one.


I will ask the seller if he did it or bought it like that (and if he did do it... why).
cheers, John


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Flightpath said:


> I will ask the seller if he did it or bought it like that (and if he did do it... why).
> cheers, John


 I've been doing some searching and that may be an early Scurfa bracelet as supplied on the first Diver One?

Here's a link to an old Sales Ad on the Forum, and the Scurfa website also shows the older style Dive one with a similar bracelet.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

BishBashBosh said:


> I've been doing some searching and that may be an early Scurfa bracelet as supplied on the first Diver One?
> 
> Here's a link to an old Sales Ad on the Forum, and the Scurfa website also shows the older style Dive one with a similar bracelet.


Might be the same bracelet but a different clasp, I can´t think why anyone would ditch the Scurfa bracelet and put the clasp on a jublee, might be a transitional model or someone just
wanted a jubilee bracelet on their Scurfa.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Flightpath said:


> Might be the same bracelet but a different clasp, I can´t think why anyone would ditch the Scurfa bracelet and put the clasp on a jublee, might be a transitional model or someone just
> wanted a jubilee bracelet on their Scurfa.


Going back through older threads shows that there was an Oyster style bracelet with the "second generation" Diver One, photos in this thread.

So it maybe your watch's previous owner had one of those, sold it on the strap, kept the original bracelet and transferred it to the watch you bought? 
Nice to have as as the end links should fit, which you can never really achieve with an aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, here´s the reply from the seller:
"It´s an original Scurfa bracelet. The watch is from 2020 and the bracelet is from 2018, I´ve owned a few Scurfa watches and kept a bracelet. Since this bracelet they released an engineer style with adjustable clasp but that has been discontinued. The current bracelet is an engineer style with a normal clasp like the one you will get".
So that´s the story, it´s a 2018 model bracelet.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Flightpath said:


> OK, here´s the reply from the seller:
> "It´s an original Scurfa bracelet. The watch is from 2020 and the bracelet is from 2018, I´ve owned a few Scurfa watches and kept a bracelet. since this bracelet they released an engineer style with adjustable clasp but that has been discontinued. The current bracelet is an engineer style with a normal clasp like the one you will get".
> So that´s the story, it´s a 2018 model bracelet.


Cool! I've been a Scurfa owner on and off since 2018 but never realized they did an oyster bracelet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15886979


Man that's a badass watch. Wish I could pull one of these off.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Flightpath said:


> OK, here´s the reply from the seller:
> "It´s an original Scurfa bracelet. The watch is from 2020 and the bracelet is from 2018, I´ve owned a few Scurfa watches and kept a bracelet. Since this bracelet they released an engineer style with adjustable clasp but that has been discontinued. The current bracelet is an engineer style with a normal clasp like the one you will get".
> So that´s the story, it´s a 2018 model bracelet.


 Got there in the end!

Other than the look, I think the links on this bracelet are joined using* Pins only*, rather than the _Pin & Collar _method on the current version. Unimportant unless you resize it of course.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Focal said:


> That was fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking watch! Your dial looks black in this photo, almost blackbayesque. Always impressed with how fast Paul is able to ship these things out.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

Shockwave said:


> Good looking watch! Your dial looks black in this photo, almost blackbayesque. Always impressed with how fast Paul is able to ship these things out.


That's an interesting optical illusion, at least in part from the warm lighting. The dial actually looks just a little less saturated blue than my MS19 (or maybe the bezel is faded a bit on that older watch). The date wheel is black, though, which I guess I missed in the information that was available before release. I thought I'd like the date blending in more, but with the rectangular markers on the dial the white date window actually balanced out the 9:00 marker nicely. The black is noticeable in bright sunlight (makes me wish it was blue), but like most things I'm sure it'll grow on me soon enough.

As far as the shipment goes, DHL told me to expect it Tuesday, so it was a pleasant surprise when it got here early!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Focal said:


> That's an interesting optical illusion, at least in part from the warm lighting. The dial actually looks just a little less saturated blue than my MS19 (or maybe the bezel is faded a bit on that older watch). The date wheel is black, though, which I guess I missed in the information that was available before release. I thought I'd like the date blending in more, but with the rectangular markers on the dial the white date window actually balanced out the 9:00 marker nicely. The black is noticeable in bright sunlight (makes me wish it was blue), but like most things I'm sure it'll grow on me soon enough.
> 
> As far as the shipment goes, DHL told me to expect it Tuesday, so it was a pleasant surprise when it got here early!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how is the weight difference between the two...MS19 and MS21?


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

BishBashBosh said:


> Got there in the end!
> 
> Other than the look, I think the links on this bracelet are joined using* Pins only*, rather than the _Pin & Collar _method on the current version. Unimportant unless you resize it of course.


No problem about pins without rollers, I´m an instrument tech and my hobbies include watches and clocks and I have all the right tools and done it before.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

wolfie1 said:


> how is the weight difference between the two...MS19 and MS21?


It's noticeable in the hand, but probably not so much on the wrist (though I've been wearing the MS21 on the nato instead of the strap I had on the MS19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wolfie1 said:


> how is the weight difference between the two...MS19 and MS21?


I posted just the other day with pics of the SS vs Ti DiverOnes on a scale and commented on weight difference. Scroll up a bit.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

006/100. If I'd only been 1 slower ?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

MS21 #020 is home. I've got a bunch of Ute NATOs and this is the nicest of them all. New waffle weave?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

wolfie1 said:


> 006/100. If I'd only been 1 slower ?


I was gunning for 003 to match my MS20, ended up with 020. I can't believe there were 19 people faster than me lol


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

ChrisWMT said:


> I was gunning for 003 to match my MS20, ended up with 020. I can't believe there were 19 people faster than me lol


Do they actually go in order, or is it just a random draw? I got #5, which is neat, but otherwise no special number to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations to all who got it already and thank for sharing all the new arrival pics


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

wolfie1 said:


> View attachment 15888149
> 
> 
> 006/100. If I'd only been 1 slower ?


Still have a licence....


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Mine just arrived no. 38.
Very similar blue to my BB58.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sure it is just optics but the BB looks tiny in this pic compared to the Scurfa. Great pic!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Really excited, managed to talk @Jeep99dad out of one of his. I've been tracking Scurfas for a while now, and stoked to finally get one on the wrist!



Shockwave said:


> I'm sure it is just optics but the BB looks tiny in this pic compared to the Scurfa. Great pic!


I noticed the same thing! They are pretty close in sizing on paper I thought...


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> I'm sure it is just optics but the BB looks tiny in this pic compared to the Scurfa. Great pic!


That's the ultra rare 36mm Tudor MS 58!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

It's the angle. They are very similar.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Loving all these side by sides! I am sure I am in the minority here but I like the looks of the Scurfa better


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> Loving all these side by sides! I am sure I am in the minority here but I like the looks of the Scurfa better


I do too anf also prefer how it wears. The BB58 wore small on me vs. the SCURFA.


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> I do too anf also prefer how it wears. The BB58 wore small on me vs. the SCURFA.


I sold my other Scurfas when I bought the BB58, feels funny wearing something with crown guards again but at least this MS21 is much lighter on the wrist then the BB58 on bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

M9APO said:


> I sold my other Scurfas when I bought the BB58, feels funny wearing something with crown guards again but at least this MS21 is much lighter on the wrist then the BB58 on bracelet.


I did like the big crown No CG look of the BB. One of the attributes I like a lot on it.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Another side by side then, although my photography skills aren't up to those above. But a little bit of Titanium is always good.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

such a beaut


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

The "_Bezel Police_" will be after you for daring to take a photo with the Index not at 12!
Looks sharp.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I received my Diver One today and I love it. It wears terrific and the bezel action is easily the best of any diver I've owned (admittedly mostly Seikos and Orient). For years I outright rejected anything with a quartz movement or a HEV, but this watch just called to me.










I expect it to be on my wrist a lot in the near future.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I haven't worn this for ages (hence the incorrect date) but felt like wearing it today. Usually a perfect match for the beach, but also fantastic in the forest.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

I wore my MS19 on my new bracelet today, and especially after wearing the MS21 on a nato since Sunday this makes for a much more massive experience on the wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoc (Jul 26, 2013)

How does the Ti compare to the stainless steel models? Looks they are around 20% lighter, but is that difference really noticed by those of you who have both? I have the yellow dial (love it) and trying to decide if I should add a gloss black or wait for a titanium -- any advice appreciated!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Stoc said:


> How does the Ti compare to the stainless steel models? Looks they are around 20% lighter, but is that difference really noticed by those of you who have both? I have the yellow dial (love it) and trying to decide if I should add a gloss black or wait for a titanium -- any advice appreciated!


See Jeep99dad's post here: SCURFA WATCHES - 2020 & 2021


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Focal said:


> I wore my MS19 on my new bracelet today, and especially after wearing the MS21 on a nato since Sunday this makes for a much more massive experience on the wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp on those steel straps. I have to agree with a previous post, the white date dial looks better IMO.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> Looks sharp on those steel straps. I have to agree with a previous post, the white date dial looks better IMO.


It does look good.I guess it's because it mimics the hour markers.

I thought we'd be seeing a Titanium tidalwave of MS.21 photos on this thread today.

I'll put up some more of my one and only (so far) Scurfa once I've had a brew to tide us over.


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

MISSION COMPLETE!

The M.S.21 has finished off my collection.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Very nice M9APO .

Also shows off the Titanium/SS differences clearly in your photo. The contrast against the strap pins seen through the lugs is very illustrative.


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

BishBashBosh said:


> Very nice M9APO .
> 
> Also shows off the Titanium/SS differences clearly in your photo. The contrast against the strap pins seen through the lugs is very illustrative.


Thanks, didn't notice the difference until the titanium was in low light. It's subtle but a nice change from SS.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice to see the different models on the bracelet! Totally different look and most appealing, particularly with the silver dial. Thanks triple B


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i tried the partially polished bracelet on the otherwise fully brushed D1-300, worked well enough -- though hardcore WIS might dislike the "mix". but the fit is too good not to have worn it a few times.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

That looks just fine imo. The polished links are quite small as a proportion of the bracelet, it's not like an Oyster style with PCL which dominate the look.
Mix, match, be happy.


----------



## rabidpanda (Aug 15, 2016)

M.S.21 No 83 has finally arrived! (I delayed delivery to make sure I was at home, Scurfa dispatch was faultless). My first Scurfa and I've got to say I'm seriously impressed, makes my Certina DS Action Diver (Pre- Powermatic) seem bulky in comparison. May seem an odd point but it arrived on the right date and the correct time (maybe due to the fact I'm in the UK) but I reckon that's some impressive attention to detail on Scurfa's part prior to boxing up. 

Looking forward to getting it in the water!


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

As nice as the supplied strap is, I've never met a Nato I didn't want to sacrifice to the goddess of horology 

I've bought a cheap MN elastic strap to see how it fits before buying a proper one.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> i tried the partially polished bracelet on the otherwise fully brushed D1-300, worked well enough -- though hardcore WIS might dislike the "mix". but the fit is too good not to have worn it a few times.
> 
> View attachment 15894245
> 
> ...


Looks good on either one. This model has really grown on me. Great pics.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

here's another pic of my diver one. any Grey NATO fans here? Paul's name is the first one mentioned in the acknowledgements as he advised the author on matters related to saturation diving. It's a quick, fun read.


----------



## Sweden72 (Dec 23, 2020)

A family foto.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jstancato said:


> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15897821"]15897821[/ATTACH]




Modded bezel insert, ya?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Modded bezel insert, ya?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nope. Faded bezel


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Modded bezel insert, ya?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I may have encouraged it with a little bit of bleach!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


Yes! 

Looks right at home on EOs

Congrats JW


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Yes!
> 
> Looks right at home on EOs
> 
> Congrats JW


Thanks B.  

I loved the MS19 but I love this even more because of the stealthier date window!  

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The sub in great company


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The sub in great company


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Last year my MS20 was delivered by DHL to wrong address. This year after being able to secure a MS21;Alison and Paul made sure I got this years. somehow DHL does not recognize my legal street address. Working with Paul and Alison I had it shipped to my in-laws. Beautiful watch. Great CS. Thank.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The sub in great company


I'm green with envy! ? Nice combo.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just got my first Scurfa this morning, care of @Jeep99dad

Awesome piece, I'm so impressed with the quality, especially for the price point. These should be much more expense!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bob1035 said:


> These should be much more expense!
> 
> View attachment 15904204
> View attachment 15904212
> ...


Agreed! I got mine last week and I haven't been able to wear anything else since. What a great watch.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Bob1035 said:


> Just got my first Scurfa this morning, care of @Jeep99dad
> 
> Awesome piece, I'm so impressed with the quality, especially for the price point. These should be much more expense!
> 
> View attachment 15904212


Excellent choice sir.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Please don't say they should be much more expensive


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the new MS21 on the supplied nato


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Very nice blue, and I love that strap it ships with. Where's "toxic" operating out of now, or did he fold?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Very nice blue, and I love that strap it ships with. Where's "toxic" operating out of now, or did he fold?


He's operating under the name "UTE Watch Company" or something like that, and his straps are available on Hodinkee's shop.

Watch Straps

He's pretty active on Divewatchconnection as well


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Thanks. I knew he was on DWF, & I remember the name change. I’ll run some recon


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> Please don't say they should me much more expensive


haha sorry about that! "These _*could *_be much more expensive"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Very nice blue, and I love that strap it ships with. Where's "toxic" operating out of now, or did he fold?


Terry is in Colorado


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@timetellinnoob navy blue looks GREAT


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

@timetellinnoob Those both look good. I've had my Diver One on since it arrived 3 weeks ago, loving it still.The only downside I've discovered is the Silver dial can be a "sun mirror" at one particular angle, hardly an issue.
That Oyster style bracelet looks smart too.

I do prefer the all brushed bracelet, but that is just a personal choice,overall the Scurfa bracelet is great. A more modern take on the jubilee style.
I've also got a vintage style dive strap on the way as an experiment.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

for the moment it's mostly that i just have the one Scurfa bracelet... i have two Gloss scurfas so it made more sense to get the partly polished bracelet. and then since i have the oyster and some mesh options i've just not necessarily felt rushed to get the brushed bracelet yet =)

i'll probably try it eventually!


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

I love my Scurfas, while I appreciate a automatic there are times when I prefer a quartz diver, and after an extensive search to me the D1 is perfect in this role. I just picked up a MS20 from another member here and the titanium takes the watch to a new level, it is my favorite features of the SD, Pelagos, and a quartz pre bond seamaster combined into one watch.
Speaking of straps, Terry makes an awesome strap and was happy to find out his straps are still available on Hondikee's site, I really liked his RAF single pass straps since I prefer that style. I just found out Maratac makes a US Military style strap with titanium hardware. It is only available in black but it is perfect for the MS20


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Into the weekend....


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

for the strapaholics here .... the MS 21 makes a great companion with drilled lugs, no doubt. Just showing what just came in, before the crazy horse ones arrive. Mesh makes a great diver companion, plus the Taobao and Aliexpress straps are an excellent value for money substitute for the MM and Steinhart rubber lookalike which can cost a fair bit. Also noticed the newer leather straps (green leather top) now follow in Hirsch's footsteps and has an rubber layer underneath too. Enjoy ur pairing folks!


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Going with the bumblebee look for the long weekend. Summer has arrived.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another yellow  on the wrist here today.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A friend in the thread hooked me up with his sweet ghosted old radium D1 










Killer affordable alternative to that Hodinkee Oris 65 that caught my eye a few years back 

And couldn't have asked for better moody weather this weekend for a first snap of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> A friend in the thread hooked me up with his sweet ghosted old radium D1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on. 

It leans into the vintage look well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


💛💡


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


>


It's the best 

Really is.

I am a sucker for great lume.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Better follow that up...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Right on.
> 
> It leans into the vintage look well.


Then mission accomplished 

(If mission just = buying from a peer here )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> A friend in the thread hooked me up with his sweet ghosted old radium D1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez this looks *sick*. I should try bleaching.

how long do you bleach to get this kind of fade? how many minutes? an hour?

also how do you remove it, lol. pop the bezel, goo-gone to loosen the bezel, bleach it, re-glue?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> geez this looks *sick*. I should try bleaching.
> 
> how long do you bleach to get this kind of fade? how many minutes? an hour?
> 
> also how do you remove it, lol. pop the bezel, goo-gone to loosen the bezel, bleach it, re-glue?


Thanks  I had the same reaction upon first seeing it 

I'm not sure about the specific bleaching technique that @jstancato used.

@jstancato?

A guy on IG (clockfest) also has two slick looking bleached bezel old radium D1s:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> A friend in the thread hooked me up with his sweet ghosted old radium D1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! ??


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> geez this looks *sick*. I should try bleaching.
> 
> how long do you bleach to get this kind of fade? how many minutes? an hour?
> 
> also how do you remove it, lol. pop the bezel, goo-gone to loosen the bezel, bleach it, re-glue?


I used the outdoor grade bleach since it a bit stronger, would leave the watch in it for about 30 seconds to a minute, then rinse! I did this a handful of times until I got the desired ghost effect. 👻


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

I have the M.S.21 but the 19 definitely looks more symmetrical with the white date, almost stealthy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to say I am a fan of the white background dates on the D1s, as it stands in for the 3 o'clock marker very well and adds balance.

I would still love to see a small lume plot outboard of the date. It would work well as the other hour markers cut into the minute track already.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jstancato said:


> I used the outdoor grade bleach since it a bit stronger, would leave the watch in it for about 30 seconds to a minute, then rinse! I did this a handful of times until I got the desired ghost effect. 👻


Just straight in with the watch? haha. i suppose it would work, not a lot has to touch the bleach i guess... interesting!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> Just straight in with the watch? haha. i suppose it would work, not a lot has to touch the bleach i guess... interesting!


lol!
I put just enough bleach in a cup to submerge the bezel!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jstancato said:


> lol!
> I put just enough bleach in a cup to submerge the bezel!


yeah, like plastic cap or a small dish or something with only a couple mm of bleach in it; that sounds like it'd work well.

also, does it affect the lume pip in any way? in affecting glow or perhaps loosening the adhesive keeping the lume pip in (or the whole insert into the bezel)? it looks great in the pics of course; i can't help being curious about what other effects it "might" have. with my first attempt at some project i'm always curious about stuff like that...

oh another question, would wiping it 'smear' the fading print? does the printing 'loosen', or does it simply fade?


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I have to say I am a fan of the white background dates on the D1s, as it stands in for the 3 o'clock marker very well and adds balance.
> 
> I would still love to see a small lume plot outboard of the date. It would work well as the other hour markers cut into the minute track already.


I sometimes wonder about an additional small lume plot at 3, but I also find the lack of 3 o'clock lume helps with orientation in the dark, especially given that there is no differentiation between the indices at 1-11. It's very clear where 3 o'clock is at the moment and I wonder if luming the 3 marker might detract slightly from legibility.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I have to say I am a fan of the white background dates on the D1s, as it stands in for the 3 o'clock marker very well and adds balance.
> 
> I would still love to see a small lume plot outboard of the date. It would work well as the other hour markers cut into the minute track already.


Agreed. I think the white date wheel works great as you say. The black date wheel is not for me. Great pic, as ever ???


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hmm. i'm trying the bezel bleach rn.... have done at least 6 or 7 bleach/rinses, with pretty much no real fade yet. started at 30/45 seconds, been adding minutes since. up to a 9 minute dunk right now. granted i'm not using outdoor bleach or anything like that, just what i had in the kitchen, regular bleach.

edit: went a couple long ones, 20 minutes then 30 minutes..... maybe some slight signs of fading, but nothing really blatant yet. love how my initial thoughts were a few seconds here or there could be disaster.... =)


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> hmm. i'm trying the bezel bleach rn.... have done at least 6 or 7 bleach/rinses, with pretty much no real fade yet. started at 30/45 seconds, been adding minutes since. up to a 9 minute dunk right now. granted i'm not using outdoor bleach or anything like that, just what i had in the kitchen, regular bleach.
> 
> edit: went a couple long ones, 20 minutes then 30 minutes..... maybe some slight signs of fading, but nothing really blatant yet. love how my initial thoughts were a few seconds here or there could be disaster.... =)


Good luck!


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I have to say I am a fan of the white background dates on the D1s, as it stands in for the 3 o'clock marker very well and adds balance.
> 
> I would still love to see a small lume plot outboard of the date. It would work well as the other hour markers cut into the minute track already.


Isn't this the new requirement for ISO dive watch certification? Seiko has started adding lume at the outside of the date window. Not sure I like it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

continued project scurfableach a little bit today. first did another 30 minute and checked it. at this point (this must be the 10th dunk or so) it finally started to show some visible fading. i did another 25+ minute one, and rinsed it. it's weird because after the rinse and dry, it looked good but had some splotches. i wet the splotches, they went away but really, the color darkened again. i had thought it was looking really nice, then when i 'cleaned' the blotches i guess i re-darkened it somehow, because it never got back to how it looked right after it initially dried...

either way as for now it looks OK, and not too faded. but it does look like it's seen years of sun and saltwater =)

I could still maybe try one or two more 30 minute periods and see how that goes. might do that later or might not, we'll see.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks like it’s getting there. I would keep going! (IMO, I take no responsibilities)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> continued project scurfableach a little bit today. first did another 30 minute and checked it. at this point (this must be the 10th dunk or so) it finally started to show some visible fading. i did another 25+ minute one, and rinsed it. it's weird because after the rinse and dry, it looked good but had some splotches. i wet the splotches, they went away but really, the color darkened again. i had thought it was looking really nice, then when i 'cleaned' the blotches i guess i re-darkened it somehow, because it never got back to how it looked right after it initially dried...
> 
> either way as for now it looks OK, and not too faded. but it does look like it's seen years of sun and saltwater =)
> 
> ...





basso4735 said:


> Looks like it's getting there. I would keep going! (IMO, I take no responsibilities)


Ditto-definitely getting there !

FWIW, on SKX builds, I've always found bleaching to take way longer than others report. I've always just assumed that I must have used less harsh bleach 

*EDIT



timetellinnoob said:


> phase II
> 
> (haha this isn't how i did it, this is just water)
> 
> ...


It was worth it to proceed to phase 2 (v)-looking great so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

phase II

(haha this isn't how i did it, this is just water)


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
after getting my 2020 stainless no-date blue I found a Ti no-date black in nice condition and price. I was wondering if anyone has found a Ti bracelet that suits the Ti watches.
I´ve been looking but the options are pretty limited if I want curved ends that suit the case, I was wondering if anyone has found anything? Here´s my October 2000 Ti no-date........
cheers, John


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I believe that a Titanium bracelet is due for the _Diver One_ series in August. No details as yet, it may be identical to the current SS version or something different?
As for cost? My total wild *guess* is circa double the current SS offering?

I think they'll sell fast so it is probably worth making sure you have set up an a/c on the Scurfa website and make sure you allow e-mail notifications. You won't get bombarded with junk, I've had one e-mail in 2 months which was notification of the DS.21 selling window opening.

Congrats on your Ti No date Black. My perfect Scurfa.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

BishBashBosh said:


> I believe that a Titanium bracelet is due for the _Diver One_ series in August. No details as yet, it may be identical to the current SS version or something different?
> As for cost? My total wild *guess* is circa double the current SS offering?
> 
> I think they'll sell fast so it is probably worth making sure you have set up an a/c on the Scurfa website and make sure you allow e-mail notifications. You won't get bombarded with junk, I've had one e-mail in 2 months which was notification of the DS.21 selling window opening.
> ...


Thanks BBB, the black Ti no-date is my favorite Scurfa too. I'll register with Scurfa today.
I'll probably sell my no-date blue when I have this new set-up completed (or should I put it away for 20 years until it's worth silly money) 🙂 cheers, John


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Arent you guys worried if the bleach damaging the seals when you let the watch sit in it


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Blue Titanium on vacation.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Arent you guys worried if the bleach damaging the seals when you let the watch sit in it


I've only done SKX bezels, but I always take the bezel off the watch before letting it sit in bleach. I would be worried as well submerging the whole watch head.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

DP


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry guys but I do not get this bezel bleaching.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Arent you guys worried if the bleach damaging the seals when you let the watch sit in it


I was a little bit, but it's so shallow, you just use enough to have it touch the bezel. yea it touches the crystal but in order for it to get up and in around the glass i think would require some pressure of depth. after several bleaches and rinses, it still seems as waterproof as it should be... in that, i keep getting it wet and it's fine...

but it is true, removing it probably is the 'safest' method... 99% of it is i don't have the time to fiddle with that and scratch the case up.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pro Diver said:


> Sorry guys but I do not get this bezel bleaching.


what don't you get? the "risk", or do you not like the look? both are mostly fair points haha

the watch already mimics an "aged" diver with the color of the markers. bleaching the bezel just adds that little extra special effect of adding to the "age". something you otherwise can only get playing with the damn thing in the sun and water for 20+ years which i plumb just don't have time for, heh.

I have an 11 year old SKX and it's bezel is only now showing slight SLIGHT bezel fading in some spots.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Exactly! I don’t get the look and I especially don’t get the use of bleach. That’s just my opinion and to each his own. For all I know, Paul Scurfield might like it enough to come out with a Diver One next year that mimics the look.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Disclaimer: YMMV aesthetically (#marmite) and functionally (perhaps would be wise for me change the crystal gasket at some point ). And warranty = ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smkader said:


> I've only done SKX bezels, but I always take the bezel off the watch before letting it sit in bleach. I would be worried as well submerging the whole watch head.


Yeah that's the way I'd do it. Just dunk the bezel, now the whole watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> I was a little bit, but it's so shallow, you just use enough to have it touch the bezel. yea it touches the crystal but in order for it to get up and in around the glass i think would require some pressure of depth. after several bleaches and rinses, it still seems as waterproof as it should be... in that, i keep getting it wet and it's fine...
> 
> but it is true, removing it probably is the 'safest' method... 99% of it is i don't have the time to fiddle with that and scratch the case up.


It also seemed like the crown was in the liquid as well. I'm sure it's tough enough but I'd be worried and just remove the bezel


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I've just received a vintage style dive strap I'd forgotten I'd ordered as it took nearly a month to arrive.

In the classic (ventilated style)._ Orbis Morgan_, 20mm Black natural rubber Cost delivered to the UK £13 ($19). Easily swapped onto my Silver Scurfa thanks to the drilled lugs, the Scurfa spring bars are a perfect fit in the strap end too.










Its described as having a vanilla scent. Fairly subtle and not unpleasant, certainly doesn't smell of old rubber tyre like a few straps. Thick compared to the supplied Scurfa rubber strap, but still soft enough that it conforms to the wrist easily. Good quality buckle, the keeps are quite thin and I can see them being a weak point. After a day of wear it doesn't appear to be a dust magnet.
























Overall I like it. I'm sure there are other very similar straps, but this is a non silicone strap at a low cost with a different look to the supplied Scurfa and scrathes my itch for a "summer strap".


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BishBashBosh said:


> I've just received a vintage style dive strap I'd forgotten I'd ordered as it took nearly a month to arrive.
> 
> In the classic (ventilated style)._ Orbis Morgan_, 20mm Black natural rubber Cost delivered to the UK £13 ($19). Easily swapped onto my Silver Scurfa thanks to the drilled lugs, the Scurfa spring bars are a perfect fit in the strap end too.
> 
> ...


i got an ISO-like with a Maranez diver, by CUDA straps. never loved the look of Isofrane so never desired one, but, i actually do like the feel of the one i got. i don't think it's italian rubber, but it is rubber; it has a light fruity scent.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

That does look very similar to mine. The genuine Isofranes just seem overpriced to me, around $140. I'm sure they are nice, but $140 nice?

The only observations I'd add to the one I have would be:
- On my 7 1/4" wrist I'm using the second _tightest hole _of the 8 available, so those with sub 7" wrists might not be able to get a good fit? 
-The hole spacing is relatively large at c. 7mm. That said, the Zuludiver 295 looks to have even wider spacing.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Guys and gals, I tried subscribing to the Scurfa newsletter, but no joy, regardless of browser. Am I missing something, or is the sign-up process on the website broken at the moment? Appreciate any hint or heads-up, thanks!



https://www.scurfawatches.com/subscribe/



All I see is some un-clickable text "[ninja_form id="2"]


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Since I received my blue Diver One a few weeks ago, I have had a hard time taking it off. I found the supplied rubber strap a tad long for my taste so I swapped in a Barton Elite in navy blue. it works well, I must say, but I'm pretty sure a Scurfa bracelet is in my near future. It's not the best pic but it's the best I can do sitting at my desk.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The bleached bezel looks pretty good. The bleach effect on the watch seals depends on the bleaching agent used, the concentration, time exposed, and ultimately, what type of elastomer is used.

I would prefer if there was a small lume plot at the 3 o'clock date position.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

BlueRibbon said:


> Guys and gals, I tried subscribing to the Scurfa newsletter, but no joy, regardless of browser. Am I missing something, or is the sign-up process on the website broken at the moment? Appreciate any hint or heads-up, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the same text, but also get a drop down banner asking me if I want to allow notifications. Not sure if that is the same as signing up, as I allowed email notifications when setting up an account whilst buying my D1.
Hopefully someone will have a definitive answer for you.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

What about the app? I thought in instagram he said he now has one on the site but I can't find it


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

BishBashBosh said:


> I see the same text, but also get a drop down banner asking me if I want to allow notifications. Not sure if that is the same as signing up, as I allowed email notifications when setting up an account whilst buying my D1.
> Hopefully someone will have a definitive answer for you.


Thanks! Using yet a different browser (Opera) I was able to see the drop down banner you described, asking about allowing notifications from the website. But in the end it did not ge me further, still only seeing [ninja_form id="2"] and nowhere to click. Oh well, I guess it will get sorted out at some point.


----------



## szajic (Jul 11, 2013)

I emailed Paul, and he wrote back and said he would ask his web guy to look into it. In the meantime, "enabling notifications" is a good bet.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

szajic said:


> I emailed Paul, and he wrote back and said he would ask his web guy to look into it. In the meantime, "enabling notifications" is a good bet.


Thanks, you're the man! Much appreciated.


----------



## szajic (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone know the retail price of the non-limited-edition titanium Diver Ones? Trying to decide whether to go with steel or wait for Ti.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

szajic said:


> Anyone know the retail price of the non-limited-edition titanium Diver Ones? Trying to decide whether to go with steel or wait for Ti.


No official announcement yet.

The recent Limited Edition Ti _DS.21 _ was_ £264_ UK (_£220_ elsewhere). Obviously that one comes with an extra NATO strap, but it should give some indication.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

I found a mint no-date Ti Diver One last week, it arrived today and is just what I wanted, it weighs about 75% of the stainless watch. I use the US style military straps with the wide nylon keeper on my watches.
Cheers, John


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Certified G said:


>


That combo looks nice


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

and back to the oyster... =)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15927410"]15927410[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15927411"]15927411[/ATTACH]





timetellinnoob said:


> and back to the oyster... =)
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15929995"]15929995[/ATTACH]


Love how the mod turned out-the fade ended up just right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

szajic said:


> I emailed Paul, and he wrote back and said he would ask his web guy to look into it. In the meantime, "enabling notifications" is a good bet.


Happy to report that the form for signing up for the mail newsletter is up and running again, great that it was fixed quickly.


----------



## szajic (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a few questions for current Diver One owners, thanks in advance!

Anyone mind the weight? I saw one FS post where the reason for selling was because it was too heavy. I imagine I'll mostly be wearing it on the rubber strap or a NATO, but I'd also get the bracelet for occasional wear (which obviously adds weight). I've seen the measurements of weight for steel vs. Ti, looking for opinions on daily comfort. 
When the battery goes, will I have to take it somewhere special (IDK, scuba shop?) to get the battery changed and watch resealed? Probably obviously, I'm not a diver and won't be using this for anything beyond swimming/snorkeling. I'd like it to maintain at least 100m WR over the long-term, can a typical jeweler/watch shop (or me at home) achieve that following a battery change, or is there something special that this watch needs?
How's the rubber strap? In terms of comfort, size (too long/short?), any off odors?
Anything else you wish you'd known about this watch before purchasing?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t find it heavy at all

And a decent watch maker should be able to pop in a new battery,lube the gaskets if needed, and preform a pressure test. With that done it should be good to go again. 

I find the strap very comfortable. A tad long but manageable for a 6.75” wrist. No smell


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I just looked in the plastic bag with the extra links and pins, there are collars there too!
I will be selling the watch and the bracelet because I now have the Ti no-date black Diver One. Have to work out prices and then post.


BishBashBosh said:


> Got there in the end!
> 
> Other than the look, I think the links on this bracelet are joined using* Pins only*, rather than the _Pin & Collar _method on the current version. Unimportant unless you resize it of course.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

The alternative to the British NATO/G10 strap on your Scurfa......
I collected British military watches for over 20 years and had them on NATO/G10 straps where applicable.
None of the watches I actually use daily are on NATO/G10 straps. I have always thought that they didn´t need the extra strap under the watch (also made it higher and stiffer) and that the metal keepers can damage the watch and other things that they contact.
For many years I have worn most of my watches on the US military style strap with the stainless buckle and wide, nylon single keeper (I call it the US NATO strap)...... Here´s my Ti no-date black Diver One on a ´US NATO´ strap, simple and light........


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

szajic said:


> I have a few questions for current Diver One owners, thanks in advance!
> 
> Anyone mind the weight? I saw one FS post where the reason for selling was because it was too heavy. I imagine I'll mostly be wearing it on the rubber strap or a NATO, but I'd also get the bracelet for occasional wear (which obviously adds weight). I've seen the measurements of weight for steel vs. Ti, looking for opinions on daily comfort.
> When the battery goes, will I have to take it somewhere special (IDK, scuba shop?) to get the battery changed and watch resealed? Probably obviously, I'm not a diver and won't be using this for anything beyond swimming/snorkeling. I'd like it to maintain at least 100m WR over the long-term, can a typical jeweler/watch shop (or me at home) achieve that following a battery change, or is there something special that this watch needs?
> ...


1. Don't mind the weight at all, I have the SS version. When paired on rubber it is even lighter but I typically wear mine on a SS oyster. In general SS straps will tend to add some weight.

2. A good watchmaker should be able to do this and it is usually not that expensive. The battery life in these is about 5 years, and I may be wrong, but I think Paul has even offered to swap the batteries. Don't quote me on that.

3. Rubber strap is one of the most comfortable I have worn and is very good quality. No odours and they are easy to clean and dry.

4. Prepare to buy more than one model. These watches are awesome.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

1. No issues with weight (SS version)
2. Agree that any competent watch repair should be able to do the work, even if you’re in a landlocked location.
3. Can’t say, mine has always been on MN straps.
4. Why I didn’t know about Scurfa sooner. Missed out on the grey Bell Diver One or Green Diver One!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> 1. No issues with weight (SS version)
> 2. Agree that any competent watch repair should be able to do the work, even if you're in a landlocked location.
> 3. Can't say, mine has always been on MN straps.
> 4. Why I didn't know about Scurfa sooner. Missed out on the grey Bell Diver One or Green Diver One!


Someone mention the grey BD1? ?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Concurring with everyone else.

1. I can be sensitive to bulky/heavy watches, being at the large end of the wee-wrist club. I haven't been at all bothered by the size (l2l or height) and weight of the D1. But FWIW, I've been in a beater tool watch phase for a little while now, so my sensitivities may have shifted accordingly.

2. Indeed, seems an easy task for a local watchmaker. Though when it comes time, I'll probably just replace the battery myself. A history of modding has generally decreased my nerves about opening case backs. Gasket replacement . . . I could go either way. Would probably just give it to the watchmaker to not have to bother.

3. One of my favorite rubber straps, and FWIW, I've got a bunch 

4. Like many other watches before it, the D1 didn't speak to me for some time. Then, suddenly, it clicked, and I had to try one. And I now I have two of them! So yep, a great watch and value, coupled with a variety of attractive color ways = rabbit hole  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

szajic said:


> I have a few questions for current Diver One owners, thanks in advance!
> 
> Anyone mind the weight? I saw one FS post where the reason for selling was because it was too heavy. I imagine I'll mostly be wearing it on the rubber strap or a NATO, but I'd also get the bracelet for occasional wear (which obviously adds weight). I've seen the measurements of weight for steel vs. Ti, looking for opinions on daily comfort.
> When the battery goes, will I have to take it somewhere special (IDK, scuba shop?) to get the battery changed and watch resealed? Probably obviously, I'm not a diver and won't be using this for anything beyond swimming/snorkeling. I'd like it to maintain at least 100m WR over the long-term, can a typical jeweler/watch shop (or me at home) achieve that following a battery change, or is there something special that this watch needs?
> ...


1. It's not too heavy. I find the weight to be completely in line with other dive watches I've owned. 
2. Your watchmaker or watch repair place should be able to handle. 
3. The rubber strap is awesome and odorless, but sadly a bit long for me. I have 6.5" wrists, and the strap's "tail" sticks way over the top when I wear it on this strap. Usually I wear it on a single pass nylon strap. 
4. I wish I knew how hard it would be to take off. I've been wearing it pretty much every day for three weeks. This is also the only watch I've owned that someone has complimented.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Flightpath said:


> For many years I have worn most of my watches on the US military style strap with the stainless buckle and wide, nylon single keeper (I call it the US NATO strap)...... Here´s my Ti no-date black Diver One on a ´US NATO´ strap, simple and light........


I've long seen this type of strap referred to as RAF style, which I assumed meant Royal Air Force. Regardless, it's also my favorite type of strap; I really like the nylon keeper as opposed to metal. Maratac makes a good one, but my favorite came from Toxic NATOs; Terry was selling them as factory rejects, but the one I got is perfect.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> 4. Why I didn't know about Scurfa sooner. Missed out on the grey Bell Diver One or Green Diver One!


There is a green up for bid on the Bay right now!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ah wth, ordered up the brushed D1 bracelet. =)


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

It's going to be a similar response from me:

1. D1 on SS bracelet comes in just under 160g. That's right in the "normal" range . It has some heft to it and if you've been wearing a digital Casio then it will feel heavy for a few hours until you get used to it, but it's in the solid and reassuring category for me.
2. If you want to retain the WR then any watch should be pressure tested after the back has been off. Avoid the cheap Mall watch battery places and use a decent shop and this is a facility they should have. In the UK a pressure test typically costs around £30-35 ($50), given this is a once every 5-6 year cost it is not to painful to bear imo.
3. Supplied strap is fantastic. 
4. Bought mine just over a month ago, I'll be getting another...


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi emgee79, I don't know where they got the "RAF" bit from, just to differentiate from the NATO/G10 (which is actually the Issue RAF strap).
I guess. I really like the simple design, I have never had a watch move on one so I always wondered why the G10 strap had the extra bit under the watch, they are much more comfortable than the G10 and I like the wide nylon keeper. Right now I'm wearing my Ti on a black US military issue strap with a black buckle.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Today's fun & games.


----------



## szajic (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! All of your Scurfas look great. Just ordered the last blue Diver One with yellow hands!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Good on ya! That's a nice one for certain


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Only thing I'll answer above is the rubber strap is fantastic. I think it was a collaboration with Terry aka Toxic Natos aka Ute Watch Co, but I may be wrong on that. Anyway, very comfortable, a tiny bit long, but I have a smaller (6.5") wrist, no odor.

Speaking of straps, I was curious about have the D1 on a bracelet; unsure if I'd like it or not, I took the Uncle Seiko President for my SRPE ("dressKX") and threw it on. The endlinks don't fit perfect, but well enough to tell that the D1 looks fantastic on a bracelet! I guess I'll be placing an order for a Scurfa one soon  . I just wish the D1 bracelet had the divers extension like the Bell Diver bracelets. I think the original D1 bracelet did, but the latest version doesn't


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bob1035 said:


> Only thing I'll answer above is the rubber strap is fantastic. I think it was a collaboration with Terry aka Toxic Natos aka Ute Watch Co, but I may be wrong on that. Anyway, very comfortable, a tiny bit long, but I have a smaller (6.5") wrist, no odor.
> 
> Speaking of straps, I was curious about have the D1 on a bracelet; unsure if I'd like it or not, I took the Uncle Seiko President for my SRPE ("dressKX") and threw it on. The endlinks don't fit perfect, but well enough to tell that the D1 looks fantastic on a bracelet! I guess I'll be placing an order for a Scurfa one soon
> 
> ...


Yeah, Terry and his rubber straps are awesome!
And I second the idea that Scurfa looks amazing on the bracelet too.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

BishBashBosh said:


> View attachment 15933266
> 
> Today's fun & games.


Les Paul Model ?


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> Hi emgee79, I don't know where they got the "RAF" bit from, just to differentiate from the NATO/G10 (which is actually the Issue RAF strap).
> I guess. I really like the simple design, I have never had a watch move on one so I always wondered why the G10 strap had the extra bit under the watch, they are much more comfortable than the G10 and I like the wide nylon keeper. Right now I'm wearing my Ti on a black US military issue strap with a black buckle.


I agree that the us mil straps are the way to go
A lot less bulky than a Zulu or nato. For my titanium Scurfa I grabbed a us mil strap from Maratac with a titanium buckle, unfortunately they now look to be out of stock in 20mm. Hopefully they restock at some point.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> Only thing I'll answer above is the rubber strap is fantastic. I think it was a collaboration with Terry aka Toxic Natos aka Ute Watch Co, but I may be wrong on that. Anyway, very comfortable, a tiny bit long, but I have a smaller (6.5") wrist, no odor.
> 
> Speaking of straps, I was curious about have the D1 on a bracelet; unsure if I'd like it or not, I took the Uncle Seiko President for my SRPE ("dressKX") and threw it on. The endlinks don't fit perfect, but well enough to tell that the D1 looks fantastic on a bracelet! I guess I'll be placing an order for a Scurfa one soon  . I just wish the D1 bracelet had the divers extension like the Bell Diver bracelets. I think the original D1 bracelet did, but the latest version doesn't
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks better than expected on that president. Makes me want to see it on an oyster...my guess is it would look even better. Thx


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> Yeah, Terry and his rubber straps are awesome!
> And I second the idea that Scurfa looks amazing on the bracelet too.


I'll "third" that. I really do like the Scurfa bracelet. It has its own look, modernised Jubilee? and is so nicely articulated that it wears very comfortably. The drilled lugs make it so easy to change that I'm enjoying switching between straps and bracelet at the moment.
*___*


CV50 said:


> Les Paul Model ?


It's a _2018 Tribute_, leftie in Honeyburst. Obviously one of the less expensive LPs but it was a quirk of the year that this one has a great spec. 
Mahogany neck & Body, non weight relieved (8lb 6oz), 498T/R pickups which are a little higher output than the standard offerings,cryogenically treated frets, plekked etc I swapped the tuners for some locking Klusons. Absolutely roars like a Gibson should, and one of the few things I've bought that has appeciated in value.🤘


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BishBashBosh said:


> I'll "third" that. I really do like the Scurfa bracelet. It has its own look, modernised Jubilee? and is so nicely articulated that it wears very comfortably. The drilled lugs make it so easy to change that I'm enjoying switching between straps and bracelet at the moment.
> *___*
> 
> It's a _2018 Tribute_, leftie in Honeyburst. Obviously one of the less expensive LPs but it was a quirk of the year that this one has a great spec.
> Mahogany neck & Body, non weight relieved (8lb 6oz), 498T/R pickups which are a little higher output than the standard offerings,cryogenically treated frets, plekked etc I swapped the tuners for some locking Klusons. Absolutely roars like a Gibson should, and one of the few things I've bought that has appeciated in value.🤘


My takeaway from your post is that you like the Scurfa bracelet. The rest was just incomprehensible noise to this non-musical technophobe luddite! 😂


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> My takeaway from your post is that you like the Scurfa bracelet. The rest was just incomprehensible noise to this non-musical technophobe luddite! 😂


😂 I very much like the Scurfa Bracelet. I'm looking forward to hopefully getting Scurfa #2 (Black, ND, titanium) on a Titanium bracelet if/when available. 👀

Short version of the guitar bit... Its a less expensive Gibson that sounds like an expensive one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BishBashBosh said:


> ? I very much like the Scurfa Bracelet. I'm looking forward to hopefully getting Scurfa #2 (Black, ND, titanium) on a Titanium bracelet if/when available. ?
> 
> Short version of the guitar bit... Its a less expensive Gibson that sounds like an expensive one.


Yes, I am a big fan of the Scurfa bracelets too. Paul got them so right. Currently wearing my Bell Diver 1 on its non-tapering bracelet, suits the chunky look of this watch. I've also got two Diver Ones on bracelet; one with the old ratcheting clasp, one with the latest. They look good and are subtly different to other mainstream bracelets.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Styles *****ley said:


> Wow! Looks better than expected on that president.* Makes me want to see it on an oyster...my guess is it would look even better.* Thx


have you looked at the last couple pages at all? =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Scurfa brushed bracelet should be here any time now... (whew that was quick). i'm mildly annoyed, i guess at myself, as i recently moved and have had to change my address on everything; somehow my unit # got left out of this Scurfa order (even though i paid through paypal, and paypal was one of the first things i updated my address for). so.... i hope the DHL guy can figure it out, or he tries to come early enough i can just catch him. but i hope he doesn't just take it back, though i'm afraid that could be their default thing to do if they can't find the specific place to deliver it.

edit: actually i just updated my signature release with my unit #, so... it'll probably be fine.

edit: lol few minutes after this post.... it shows up haha.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> have you looked at the last couple pages at all? =)


Lol. How did I miss that! Thanks for the nudge. Very nice. It really highlights the Tudor/Rolex inspiration. What end links work for the Scurfa case?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Styles *****ley said:


> Lol. How did I miss that! Thanks for the nudge. Very nice. It really highlights the Tudor/Rolex inspiration. What end links work for the Scurfa case?


WUS censors your name. Hilarious FFS! 🤣


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Styles *****ley said:


> Lol. How did I miss that! Thanks for the nudge. Very nice. It really highlights the Tudor/Rolex inspiration. What end links work for the Scurfa case?


the one i use is a Strapcode SKX023 bracelet. endlinks fit pretty nice, but not perfect. and tbh the fixed center link is the less optimal choice, but it's all very passable, wears/looks great.... someone here had the PERFECT oyster bracelet, it might have been CarlowUS; but he (or whoever it was) didn't remember what it came from. though i think there was speculation it could have been a Ginault bracelet. it's posted here too, but some months and months back by now.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> There is a green up for bid on the Bay right now!


Thank you for the heads up.

My second Scurfa is now inbound


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Washed my car and Jade's with the SCURFA DiverOne MS21


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Planning to pull the trigger on a blue Diver One after being poisoned here but can anyone shine some light on the two non-date blues available on their website? There’s a D1-500 and a D1-500 ND713 blue. I’m guessing the only diff is one is gloss dial blue and the other is matte? Or am I missing something else? Are they diff shades of blue as well?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spiffy said:


> Planning to pull the trigger on a blue Diver One after being poisoned here but can anyone shine some light on the two non-date blues available on their website? There's a D1-500 and a D1-500 ND713 blue. I'm guessing the only diff is one is gloss dial blue and the other is matte? Or am I missing something else? Are they diff shades of blue as well?


Hand colour & date. Also the gloss blue to consider. No wrong choice ??


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Spiffy said:


> Planning to pull the trigger on a blue Diver One after being poisoned here but can anyone shine some light on the two non-date blues available on their website? There's a D1-500 and a D1-500 ND713 blue. I'm guessing the only diff is one is gloss dial blue and the other is matte? Or am I missing something else? Are they diff shades of blue as well?


The case sides and stainless steel part of the bezel are also polished on the Gloss versions I believe.
I can only see the regular brushed finish ND Blue on the website currently, so that makes the choice easy.


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys , completely missed out the date function(its that stealthy!) on the gloss blue. I am a no-date, brushed finish guy so I guess my decision is made!

Also, does it bother you guys that the seconds hand does not land on the indices/markers properly?


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Spiffy said:


> Thanks guys , completely missed out the date function(its that stealthy!) on the gloss blue. I am a no-date, brushed finish guy so I guess my decision is made!
> 
> Also, does it bother you guys that the seconds hand does not land on the indices/markers properly?


I only have one and it's pretty good. There are a couple of areas where its not perfect, but I'm talking about the width of the tip on the second hand, so you really have to look for it. There's no doubt about which second its pointing to, and so it doesn't bother me in any way.

I prefer the brushed finish too, it is nicely executed and matches the _Dive/tool _watch purpose for me. 
The Brushed bracelet is good too and if you wear your watch on a bracelet from time to time then its worth getting one imo as they are available at the moment, and reasonably priced.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Spiffy said:


> Also, does it bother you guys that the seconds hand does not land on the indices/markers properly?


This is something that has bothered me in the past about quartz watches, but when I ordered my Scurfa I resigned myself to it and was determined not to care. I guess I got lucky because mine hits almost all the markers. One of the few it does not hit is the 12:00 marker but, like I said, I kind of willed myself not to let it bother me. The watch has so many good qualities that I don't think about it at all.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone has a comparison of the titanium and SS blue Diver Ones? Interested to see the color of the case.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Just came across Scurfa via TGN and just joined up with this forum in hopes of learning more and picking up a used one possibly. I have no idea how to choose from the plethora of choices though. I'm thinking I may wait for the next titanium no date black release, while looking for any similar used one in the mean time. 

But I'm curious from owners to get any input on choosing. What are ya'll's preferences and why on:
-Titanium vs steel?
-Favorite hands: yellow vs. white vs. lumed steel?
-Fully brushed vs gloss versions?
-Black vs blue?


I really would like one versatile, quartz, do-anything beater with great visibility, and I'm leaning towards one of these Scurfas for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

and_ren said:


> Just came across Scurfa via TGN and just joined up with this forum in hopes of learning more and picking up a used one possibly. I have no idea how to choose from the plethora of choices though. I'm thinking I may wait for the next titanium no date black release, while looking for any similar used one in the mean time.
> 
> But I'm curious from owners to get any input on choosing. What are ya'll's preferences and why on:
> -Titanium vs steel?
> ...


Short of purchasing multiple watches or finding universal aftermarket parts - which are available - and custom assembling your desired colorway, there's only so many combinations available so that may limit your choices.

I have black hands on a yellow dial (D1-500), yellow hands on a blue dial (D1-300), white hands on a dark blue dial (M.S.19), and polished hands on a grey dial (automatic BD1). The hands are appropriately colored for their respective dials. If you want a blue or black dial, I'd stick with white hands. I'd get a brushed case for durability and titanium because it's cool.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

and_ren said:


> Just came across Scurfa via TGN and just joined up with this forum in hopes of learning more and picking up a used one possibly. I have no idea how to choose from the plethora of choices though. I'm thinking I may wait for the next titanium no date black release, while looking for any similar used one in the mean time.
> 
> But I'm curious from owners to get any input on choosing. What are ya'll's preferences and why on:
> -Titanium vs steel?
> ...


First of all, WELCOME to the forums !
I don't know who TGN is, but whatever.
Scurfas are great.
It's all about PERSONAL preference.
Look around on the website and see what YOU like.
Everyone is different.
I personally like the automatics: 
the blacked-out bell-diver 1 and the bright royal blue treasure seeker.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> I don't know who TGN is, but whatever.


Sorry, The Grey Nato podcast.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> If you want a blue or black dial, I'd stick with white hands. I'd get a brushed case for durability and titanium because it's cool.


Think that's where I'm leaning.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

and_ren said:


> Just came across Scurfa via TGN and just joined up with this forum in hopes of learning more and picking up a used one possibly. I have no idea how to choose from the plethora of choices though. I'm thinking I may wait for the next titanium no date black release, while looking for any similar used one in the mean time.
> 
> But I'm curious from owners to get any input on choosing. What are ya'll's preferences and why on:
> -Titanium vs steel?
> ...


I just picked up the black pvd D1 for my son and it is so much nicer when you have it in your hands. The quality is so insane for the price. I'm normally not a pvd guy but the orange sword hands on black dial and black case is fantastic. Legibility is off the charts.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Styles *****ley said:


> I just picked up the black pvd D1 for my son and it is so much nicer when you have it in your hands. The quality is so insane for the price. I'm normally not a pvd guy but the orange sword hands on black dial and black case is fantastic. Legibility is off the charts.


Big fan of the yellow dial PVD. I could see that being my second Scurfa.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

and_ren said:


> Just came across Scurfa via TGN and just joined up with this forum in hopes of learning more and picking up a used one possibly. I have no idea how to choose from the plethora of choices though. I'm thinking I may wait for the next titanium no date black release, while looking for any similar used one in the mean time.
> 
> But I'm curious from owners to get any input on choosing. What are ya'll's preferences and why on:
> -Titanium vs steel?
> ...


Welcome to the forums and God bless you young man for choosing Scurfa.

Certainly Paul has a good selection and you know you will get a high quality watch no matter what you choose.

I like the D1 series due to its 40mm case. I love the grey dial on the BD1 but the watch is too big for my puny wrists.

My choice is steel vs titanium. Although I got my brother a titanium model for his bday and he loves it. Very light compared to the steel. Prefer the brushed case to gloss. Gives it a more tool unassuming look.

Blue but the lighter blue (I think its sea blue). I think that is the perfect shade. I have the blue with yellow hands and I love it. I wasn't sure if I would like the yellow hands but they suite the watch well. I also have the same blue but swapped out the hands with the gloss white and I think it looks ballin'.

The Black MS series watches are pretty sexy looking too.

I've been eyeballing the PVD model, but boatswain and a few others are enablers and now I'm looking at the yellow dial with silver bezel.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> 've been eyeballing the PVD model, but boatswain and a few others are enablers and now I'm looking at the yellow dial with silver bezel.


Yup. Boatswain's photo heavy Yellow Diver One review is the one that got me to pull the trigger on a yellow D1. If you're convinced you'd be happy with a nice black or blue Scurfa, I recommend you do not go back and read that review.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So many good colours out now for this model. 

Still very happy with the yellow...

But....

I would be sore tempted by titanium matte blue with white hands. 

And also the black, but that’s a toss up between the matte black with white hands or going for the gloss. The later could be tidied up with the bracelet for some serious daily versatility. 

I have a watch I am hoping packs it in sometime soon so I can grab one of the above for a daily grinder.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i went from the no-date old-radium no-date black dial in early 2018, to getting both the gloss blue V2 and gloss orange when they showed up late last year.

as typically a Seiko/Seiko-based Auto fan, Scurfas are fun enough to distract me from Seikos and Autos for appreciable amounts of time. i had never been much into 'sub style watches' until these either.

while my "dream" Scurfa is more or less a mod of existing parts of other Scurfas, they are plenty enjoyable as-is (even as i had bleached the bezel of my no-date =)


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

and_ren said:


> Just came across Scurfa via TGN and just joined up with this forum in hopes of learning more and picking up a used one possibly. I have no idea how to choose from the plethora of choices though. I'm thinking I may wait for the next titanium no date black release, while looking for any similar used one in the mean time.
> 
> But I'm curious from owners to get any input on choosing. What are ya'll's preferences and why on:
> -Titanium vs steel?
> ...


I have the fantastic yellow D1-500 on the bracelet and can only echo everyone else's view that these are brilliant watches. I bought the Yellow for a good fun summer/beach watch, however find myself wearing it in so many different situations regardless of weather or time of year. This photo was taken whilst lake diving in Germany - and it certainly wasn't hot and sunny ;-)










You said you'd consider "picking up a used one possibly". Unless looking for a specific sold-out limited edition, I'd always buy new. You get a super good brand new watch for a great price directly from Scurfa.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

and_ren said:
I really would like one versatile, quartz, do-anything beater with great visibility, and I'm leaning towards one of these Scurfas for sure.
Thanks!










I'm not sure there's much that can beat this when it comes to visibility...


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

M.S.21 Diver One Titanium. My first and only Scurfa (for now), and it also does the job in the sky


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> I have the blue with yellow hands and I love it. I wasn't sure if I would like the yellow hands but they suite the watch well. I also have the same blue but swapped out the hands with the gloss white and I think it looks ballin'.


Thanks for the comparison and pics. Since you have both the yellow and white hands to compare directly on the same dial. Do you find either more visible or quicker to read the time in normal conditions? I could see white being better in darker lighting or actually under water, but wasn't sure if the yellow hands were easier to pick up quickly in normal lighting?


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

matt999 said:


> and_ren said:
> I really would like one versatile, quartz, do-anything beater with great visibility, and I'm leaning towards one of these Scurfas for sure.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Yeah, can definitely see that.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

and_ren said:


> Thanks for the comparison and pics. Since you have both the yellow and white hands to compare directly on the same dial. Do you find either more visible or quicker to read the time in normal conditions? I could see white being better in darker lighting or actually under water, but wasn't sure if the yellow hands were easier to pick up quickly in normal lighting?


I would say they are both equally visible as the contrast of either the white or yellow works well. Plus the lume on these things is outstanding you won't have a problem with legibility. At times in the shade the yellow almost appears white and still very legible. Trust me you can't go wrong with that combo.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

New green Diver One alongside the original yellow. Sorry for the lamp glare but you get the relative color idea.










I'm surprised how much I like the no date version just a little better, even though the date windows are pretty well done to match the indices on the yellow version.

Still trying to decide about the brushed silver hands. Much different appearance than the black on yellow.


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn, I really like the MS20/21 that was sold out. Initially wanted the ND713 blue but damn. The white hands and the fact it’s Ti - makes me want one. Anyone here willing to sell? Do let me know.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I think there’s an MS21 on eBay right now? Don’t recall the asking price.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just broke down and ordered a bracelet for my D1, super excited!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

As I've only got the one DS-1, currently, I just keep changing the strap/ bracelet. Today it's the turn of a grey 2 piece NATO style &#8230;


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BishBashBosh said:


> As I've only got the one DS-1, currently, I just keep changing the strap/ bracelet. Today it's the turn of a grey 2 piece NATO style &#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15950073
> 
> View attachment 15950078


Very nice combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa titanium DiverOne


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

BishBashBosh said:


> As I've only got the one DS-1, currently, I just keep changing the strap/ bracelet. Today it's the turn of a grey 2 piece NATO style &#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15950073
> 
> View attachment 15950078


Good combo indeed. Where is the strap from?


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> Good combo indeed. Where is the strap from?


It's from SecTime here in the UK. £10.95 delivered. Came the next day. I'd guess it's a fairly generic type, but nicely made and comfortable, plenty of other colours too.
I don't really like the one piece style NATOs, but along with the bracelet , Scurfa rubber and budget Isofrane type I've got a decent variety.








TWO-PIECE NATO Strong Nylon Watch Strap Divers Brushed Rings Grey 20mm


Two-Piece NATO Nylon Watch Strap. It is made of strong nylon. It comes with two free spring bars and shipping within UK is also FREE. 03TP20AB02




www.sectime.co.uk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

BishBashBosh said:


> It's from SecTime here in the UK. £10.95 delivered. Came the next day. I'd guess it's a fairly generic type, but nicely made and comfortable, plenty of other colours too.
> I don't really like the one piece style NATOs, but along with the bracelet , Scurfa rubber and budget Isofrane type I've got a decent variety.
> 
> 
> ...


Kindred spirits, I too am not typically a fan of the one piece.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy Fathers Day to everyone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> I think there's an MS21 on eBay right now? Don't recall the asking price.


I just went on the bay and cant seem to find any MS21. Care to share the link sir?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spiffy said:


> I just went on the bay and cant seem to find any MS21. Care to share the link sir?











Scurfa M.S.21 Diver One Limited Edition BRAND NEW 041/100 | eBay


Scurfa M.S.21 Diver One Limited Edition. The MS21 is limited to 100 Pieces. Also supplied with the Scurfa rubber blue strap (new unused). The M.S.21 model is strictly limited to just 100 pieces. Each watch is individually numbered on the back.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Scurfa M.S.21 Diver One Limited Edition BRAND NEW 041/100 | eBay
> 
> 
> Scurfa M.S.21 Diver One Limited Edition. The MS21 is limited to 100 Pieces. Also supplied with the Scurfa rubber blue strap (new unused). The M.S.21 model is strictly limited to just 100 pieces. Each watch is individually numbered on the back.
> ...


Sweet thanks! Sadly he doesnt ship to singapore. But I will be on the lookout!


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, that was the one. I don’t see it up any more. Bummer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Yes, that was the one. I don't see it up any more. Bummer.


6 Days left on the auction.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

You’re right. Searched again and there it is. My bad.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## szajic (Jul 11, 2013)

szajic said:


> Thanks everyone! All of your Scurfas look great. Just ordered the last blue Diver One with yellow hands!


Thanks AGAIN, thread - I love this watch, it may well be my 'exit watch'. And I'm glad I bought when I did, looks like much of their stock has sold out recently! Good for Paul & company, they're selling an excellent product for a great price.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

UK shipping only? bah...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Had this one on for the last few days.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> UK shipping only? bah...


🤔


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15954271


I think he means the MS21 on eBay.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ah, alles klar. 🤗

So if I buy it for the team, who wants it?! 😂

Edit - it would be worth messaging the seller and asking if he would be prepared to send it overseas.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> I think he means the MS21 on eBay.


yea it was about the ebay. i could have replied better hehe


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Had this one on for the last few days.
> View attachment 15954264
> View attachment 15954265
> 
> ...


Gaaah, this is the ultimate beater watch.Beauty!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Spiffy said:


> Gaaah, this is the ultimate beater watch.Beauty!


Agreed! Great looks, easy on the wrist, and a nice price. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Agreed! Great looks, easy on the wrist, and a nice price.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That MS21 looks the business! 🤿

Enjoy!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I do like the black handset on the Orange & Yellow face. I wondered what it would look like on the Silver Scurfa...

So here is my laughably poor attempt at changing the hand colour on a photo using my in Phone editing and finger. The indices are still in blue so lack a little bit of contrast. 
Don't be too harsh! ?

There are plenty of _Panda_ & _Reverse Panda_ dials out there, so why not on a Diver One?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ah, alles klar.
> 
> So if I buy it for the team, who wants it?!
> 
> Edit - it would be worth messaging the seller and asking if he would be prepared to send it overseas.


Messaged him this morning, as i'm quite interested myself, but he replied that the sale is for the UK only.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I've owned my Diver One for a little over a month now, and I couldn't be happier with my purchase. Since I bought it brand new, I was a little concerned about trying to keep it scratch-free, pretty much forgetting that I bought it to wear doing everything. Once I got the first couple of marks on it (strap-changing of course) I was able to let go and just enjoy it. Yesterday I wore it at work, and kept it on after I got home to pressure wash my patio. This watch is awesome and has taken wrist time not only from my Datejust but also my G-Shock.

Also, after a month, it's +5/sec. I'll take it.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

I ordered the black PVD with yellow dial version because the stainless case was sold out (I checked the site many times).

I really wanted the stainless version but had come around to liking the black PVD.

Lo and behold, the DHL package arrived much earlier than expected, and inside was the yellow dial version with a stainless case.

I wore it around the house for an hour or so before realizing the warranty card had someone else's name on it. After emailing Scurfa, it turns out they had two shipments going to the US that got crossed up. Since I already wore the watch they told me just to keep it.

I felt bad for being temporarily blinded by the yellow shininess of another guy's watch that I wanted in the first place, and thought fate and destiny had collided on my behalf.

I'm sure Scurfa will do the other guy a solid though.

So here it is, in all it's ironic yellow glory....on Barton silicone.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I ordered the black PVD with yellow dial version because the stainless case was sold out (I checked the site many times).
> 
> I really wanted the stainless version but had come around to liking the black PVD.
> 
> ...


Kismet.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Kismet.


Shalom


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice pairing! I like the Barton elite straps and was curious to see how they matched up. 

Don't worry, Paul is a solid guy when it comes to CS and I'm sure will sort out the other bloke.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats on the (surprise) yellow!

It does look sharp on that Barton!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Congrats on the (surprise) yellow!
> 
> It does look sharp on that Barton!


Thank you Sir! I won't take it diving with the Barton though, the quick release spring bars are pathetic compared to the Olympic barbells that Scurfa provides.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Thank you Sir! I won't take it diving with the Barton though, the quick release spring bars are pathetic compared to the Olympic barbells that Scurfa provides.


Makes me want to try a light color strap. Probably changes the whole feel.

I noticed right away how deep into the lugs the stock bars go. 

I generally don't trust quick release bars too far. I've had several fail on me without being stressed.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Diver 1 question regarding the End of Life indicator. Anyone had a D1 with a dying battery yet? What should we look for? The product sheets mention the second hand will tick at half speed, but it also mentions crown position 3, which my no-date doesn't have. Any thoughts?

Rob


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Haven't had a Scurfa hit the EOL yet, but my other watch (with an EOL indicator) simply jumps the second hand 3 seconds at a time (or there about). It's pretty easy to spot when it starts going dead.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I generally don't trust quick release bars too far. I've had several fail on me without being stressed.


I have a couple of Barton quick-release straps and find them very comfortable, but the quick release bars do leave a bit to be desired. I followed the advice of Terry from Toxic Natos/Ute Straps to remove the quick release spring bar and replace it with a fat bar. Works great.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Bob1035 said:


> Diver 1 question regarding the End of Life indicator. Anyone had a D1 with a dying battery yet? What should we look for? The product sheets mention the second hand will tick at half speed, but it also mentions crown position 3, which my no-date doesn't have. Any thoughts?
> 
> Rob


The seconds had should skip a few seconds to let you know the battery needs replacing.

I can't remember if the the 300 generation had the EOL indicator in the Ronda 500 series movement. I had one that started to lose time and after swapped the battery was back to normal.

They D1-500s should have a battery life of about 60 months.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a D1-300 no-date, purchased new April 2018. no EOL, and it's a 3-year batt... so i'm just waiting for this one to die suddenly, lol.

i guess i could also just preemptively change it... =)


----------



## JWK (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone know when Scurfa updated the D1-500 to the Ronda 715sm movement?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I think when he upgraded the D1-300 to the D1-500 he upgarded the movement to the Ronda 7 series


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

JWK said:


> Does anyone know when Scurfa updated the D1-500 to the Ronda 715sm movement?


As Shockwave says above .

In the dedicated D1-500 thread, there's this line in the opening post, (March 2019)
"_ The Ronda movement will now be the gold plated 5 Jewel 715SM and this one has the End Of Life indicator and longer battery life..."_


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Finally got the bracelet fitted. Very high quality, which matches the watch overall. One of the endlinks was very tight between the lugs and need a little bit of filing. I also didn't realize this was a pin and collar setup, so one of the collars is lost to the depths of my basement/cave/workroom. I also love how the clasp doesn't have any sharp edges. Overall a great addition.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I too lost a collar somewhere fitting my bracelet; fortunately I had to remove several links to fit it so it wasn't a huge loss. It was a little heavy for me so I went back to NATO. I'm sure the bracelet will make a return soon since, as mentioned above, it is nice quality and fits the watch so well.

Anyway, I did more pressure washing last night with the Diver One:


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

D1 banana boat on Hirsch Robby.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I only ever get decent pics waiting at a red light. 6.5" wrist for reference.


----------



## JWK (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone know when the bulk of the D1-500 series will be back in stock? How have they done it in the past - one at a time, a few, all at once? Perhaps time of year? I'm just wondering if there is a typical cycle or pattern.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15966020


How would you compare the green lume to the blue BGW9? Is longevity on par?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15966018
> 
> View attachment 15966019
> 
> View attachment 15966020


Nice subtle bezel insert fade 👍


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

JWK said:


> Does anyone know when the bulk of the D1-500 series will be back in stock? How have they done it in the past - one at a time, a few, all at once? Perhaps time of year? I'm just wondering if there is a typical cycle or pattern.


No real insights, other than when I was looking back in March most had sold out. By early May a new production run must have been delivered because iirc _all _the versions of Diver One were available again.

I've got a recollection from further back in this thread that there may be a run of Titanium D1's perhaps in August, although I can't find the post and am starting to doubt myself!🥴


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

BishBashBosh said:


> No real insights, other than when I was looking back in March most had sold out. By early May a new production run must have been delivered because iirc _all _the versions of Diver One were available again.
> 
> I've got a recollection from further back in this thread that there may be a run of Titanium D1's perhaps in August, although I can't find the post and am starting to doubt myself!?


There was a reply to one of my Instagram comments, that we might see titanium's in August. Just don't buy mine please .


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

August was also mentioned in a separate thread a little while back:

Scurfa Availability: Titanium


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

For the price I’d say they are Luminox-Marathon hybrid. Great beater watch that can be worn doing just about anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> How would you compare the green lume to the blue BGW9? Is longevity on par?


I don't time them or anything, but both have still been good in the dark if i've woken up in the dark and looked at it. i don't remember but i thought BGW9 was pretty much the best blue you can get, but i thought C3 and C1 on paper were considered "better".


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took my Scurfa to the pool with the little ones yesterday, braved the slide and 5ft of water


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Jasper110 said:


> Nice subtle bezel insert fade 👍


thanks! basically just copied someone who'd also done it recently.

but dang it looks so _good _haha. i've been wearing it nearly every day since i've done this, about a month ago now. been debating doing a little more fade, but i'm mostly satisfied with it. looks great in direct light, but in any lower light situation you can barely pick up the fade. but darker is when it doesn't matter, because you can't see it anyway, lol. so, so far, i've been leaving it as it is... heh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

grey crown&buckle


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Where are all the MS 21 pictures? You'd think it will be flooded in here with pics of the LE ever since its release last month


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Been on wrist since I got it about 2 weeks ago. I love my seikos but dang am I into this thing.

Getting dirty at work:


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

BishBashBosh said:


> I've got a recollection from further back in this thread that there may be a run of Titanium D1's perhaps in August, although I can't find the post and am starting to doubt myself!🥴


Last month I emailed Scurfa to ask about titanium Diver Ones as I was interested in the then-upcoming Ms-21, but didn't want a date feature; they replied that there would be titanium no-date D1s available sometime in September. But that's it, there were no details provided and I didn't follow up.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Thanks for that. I'll just have to be patient and enjoy my Silver SS for a bit longer.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

A bit of Friday Scurfa action. Back on the rubber Isofrane style strap as it'll be getting wet this weekend.😮


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Inspired.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Down to one Bell Diver 1 on the Scurfa website!.

I think Paul said elsewhere on here (Treasure Seeker thread?) that he was not planning on making anymore.

Last call!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

FWIW, I've been habitually changing straps on my Diver 1 since I got it. On a whim today I threw* the OEM rubber on before I hit the pool. All I can say is [email protected] that is a pretty much perfect strap! Won't stop me from continuing to swap them, but now I understand how good the stock is. There's a Toxic/Ute relationship there right?


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

Happy Independence Day edition of Scurfa Sunday from Nashville, TN 🇺🇸


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Inspired by _Styles *****ley_'s side by side, here's another...


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Scurfa Fans,

I bought this Yellow D1 a couple weeks ago, and I like everything about it except the way it fits on my wrist.

If anyone is interested in buying this, or you know someone who is, please PM me. Otherwise I'm getting ready to post it on the Sales Forum.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Scurfa Fans,
> 
> I bought this Yellow D1 a couple weeks ago, and I like everything about it except the way it fits on my wrist.
> 
> If anyone is interested in buying this, or you know someone who is, please PM me. Otherwise I'm getting ready to post it on the Sales Forum.


Take ot right over to the "sales forum". That's what it's for, and your best bet. Soliciting in this venue, not so good.

Sorry it didn't work for you. It'll go quick! IF... "the price is right". Winky Dinky. "C'mon Down"!


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

WDD,
Where did you get the black/yellow strap? It looks great with that watch.
Jeff


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

JNW1 said:


> WDD,
> Where did you get the black/yellow strap? It looks great with that watch.
> Jeff


Hirsch Robby, I got it from Watch Obsession.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

njhinde said:


> View attachment 15981834


Very bold strap choice and I think it actually works!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Styles *****ley said:


> Very bold strap choice and I think it actually works!


hahaha - thank you 

I actually bought this Isofrane for my Doxa Aqua, but that is just a bit too much turquoise. It's pure summer on my D1 Yellow though ;-)


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The orange is great. If it came out at the same time as the yellow it would have been a hard choice.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone interested in a M.S. 21? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi guys,
I thought I´d show you this model of an Sleipner ´R´ gas platform, it has been sitting in the storage room at my job for 16 years and was going to be scrap metal so I brought it home, it is made mostly of welding wire by someone who really knew how to weld. I think it makes a great watch display stand for my Diver One Ti and Diver One SS Blue watches (both 2020 models).
Hope you like it, cheers, John


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

That is sick @Flightpath !


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Picture of the up coming Blue Titanium Diver One release was up on Instagram this morning. Not the darker blue from the previous Titanium releases but a much brighter blue similar to the TS. Looks sharp.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Question from a newb. I want an orange or yellow Diver One with a black bezel. When these come up for sale do I have just minutes to buy one or does the inventory last a few days/weeks?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

scillis said:


> Anyone interested in a M.S. 21?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hand raised


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

JNW1 said:


> Question from a newb. I want an orange or yellow Diver One with a black bezel. When these come up for sale do I have just minutes to buy one or does the inventory last a few days/weeks?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


I don't know the answer to your question, but I have an orange Diver One I'm getting ready to list (see my post in this thread from a few days ago for a photo). DM me if you would like to discuss.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore this beauty today


----------



## usa8125 (Dec 18, 2013)

scillis said:


> Anyone interested in a M.S. 21?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

JNW1 said:


> Question from a newb. I want an orange or yellow Diver One with a black bezel. When these come up for sale do I have just minutes to buy one or does the inventory last a few days/weeks?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


They usually stay in stock for a decent amount of time. It is typically the limited edition models that sell out in days or hours.

I think stock has been on the low side recently because Paul has been out at sea. Just an assumption on my part though.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Shockwave,
Thanks for the response. I will patiently wait for them to come back in stock. Do the limited editions come in multiple colors? A yellow titanium watch would be very nifty.
Jeff


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Not quite sure. He ususslly does a yearly mil-spec model each year.
He has also done more titanium versions in the D1 series so he might be going that direction With future releases. Again, all assumption.

Paul is pretty good at giving the “fans” an update when he pops in here. 


you have Instagram, I would follow him, he usually gives teasers and such there first.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15994505"]15994505[/ATTACH][/ATTACH type="full" alt="15994510"]15994510[/ATTACH]


Per usual, love it 

 mesh has been my favorite combo with our mods 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Per usual, love it
> 
> mesh has been my favorite combo with our mods
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the mesh and the brushed are definitely the two best ways to go... some other straps look pretty good, but it needs the metal... =)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 15997184
> 
> View attachment 15997185


TBH I was actually debating on moving this Ti Scurfa on but the above trip changed my mind. Toss it in the sand or whatever and good to go.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Just exanged a mail with Paul. He’s preparing an explorer type watch. My grail. An explorer type, not mechanical, with Scurfa quality. Can’t wait.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kronoss said:


> Just exanged a mail with Paul. He's preparing an explorer type watch. My grail. An explorer type, not mechanical, with Scurfa quality. Can't wait.


Cool
It will be neat to see Scurfa's take on the classic sports watch style.

Also Nice to see the Scurfa lineup expanding. 

With all the D1-500s, the upcoming TS, and the above mentioned explorer it feels like Scurfa is growing nicely.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Will this Explorer type watch be a GMT? I “need” a GMT watch.
Jeff


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

She's got good taste in watches&#8230;


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

JNW1 said:


> Will this Explorer type watch be a GMT? I "need" a GMT watch.
> Jeff


Don't know. Hope not, for me.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

oh excellent, a simple explorer style from Scurfa? Take my money!!!!!

I love the little details, like a signed crown that likes up perfectly...


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Black, yellow and blue D1 back in stock. Pissed I don't have the funds right now..


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Stefan87 said:


> Black, yellow and blue D1 back in stock. Pissed I don't have the funds right now..


Thanks for the heads up - just grabbed a black ND I've had my eye on!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Silver was in stock as of yesterday. sooo tempted, but 3 scurfas has to be enough for now lol


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> Silver was in stock as of yesterday. sooo tempted, but 3 scurfas has to be enough for now lol


I don't think so man. Whats one more? ?


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

I only live an hour away, but finally got a chance to go to the beach for the first time in two years


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Did you get any closer to the water than that?😉


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Flightpath said:


> Did you get any closer to the water than that?😉


Lol, yes, but figured it would be better to take a picture there before wading into the craziness closer to the water. 😂


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

Diver One Automatic. A bit of a rarity.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hands in gold 🥰


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Ti Diver One ND in the lake next to our cabin in Valdres, Norway.....


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Kronoss said:


> Just exanged a mail with Paul. He's preparing an explorer type watch. My grail. An explorer type, not mechanical, with Scurfa quality. Can't wait.


Can't stress how excited I am to see this. Hopefully it follows the release of the treasure seeker very closely, ie being a 2021 piece.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Received my first Scurfa from a member here. Love it.
A question: is it always a pain to remove shoulderless spring bars? I had a tough time and not sure if I was doing it right. We have to push the pin through the drilled lug holes right? And it should pop up? Mine didn't and it took a while for me to scrap the other side out. Left a few scratches but no biggie.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Hyep, push the pin one side and slightly move the bracelet that the pin is no more in front of the hole. Then do the same on the other side. Now you can disengage the bracelet.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Representing some Diver One automatic love.



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

ttn,
What bracelet is on your watch? Looks great!
Jeff



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16019259


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

JNW1 said:


> ttn,
> What bracelet is on your watch? Looks great!
> Jeff


Maybe a Strapcode shark mesh?


















20mm Tapered "SHARK" Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Brushed


A new Tapered ?¡±SHARK?? Mesh Band has been added to our MESH watch band collection. The taper starts out wider at the lugs 20mm and 4mm narrows toward the buckle 16mm. Made from high quality 316L Stainless Steel 1.2 brushed Wire Mesh, Design to fit watches with 20mm lug width, such as SEIKO...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JNW1 said:


> ttn,
> What bracelet is on your watch? Looks great!
> Jeff


Thanks! actually just a cheapie mesh from China! but with a Seiko clasp lol


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd love to find a Ti shark mesh for my Ti Diver One!🙂


----------



## FlyingV65 (Apr 2, 2021)

First post here. Just got my second watch directly from Scurfa, a Black ND. I got one of the first Gloss Blacks last year. I also have this 513RD that I got on eBay last year.







I really like these GADA watches and wear them mosts days. The design is classic without being a clone of anything and I love that single dome crystal and the cool distortions. So last night I threw together this concept fort an MS model. No Date, brushed hands, new green C3 lume. Is this too, on the nose or a perfect MS?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FlyingV65 said:


> First post here. Just got my second watch directly from Scurfa, a Black ND. I got one of the first Gloss Blacks last year. I also have this 513RD that I got on eBay last year.
> View attachment 16023362
> I really like these GADA watches and wear them mosts days. The design is classic without being a clone of anything and I love that single dome crystal and the cool distortions. So last night I threw together this concept fort an MS model. No Date, brushed hands, new green C3 lume. Is this too, on the nose or a perfect MS?
> View attachment 16023363


Welcome 

Congrats on the D1-500s

I like that mock-up. The c3 on black would be fun. If it was me I'd leave off the "Quartz" and L


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Spiffy said:


> Received my first Scurfa from a member here. Love it.
> A question: is it always a pain to remove shoulderless spring bars? I had a tough time and not sure if I was doing it right. We have to push the pin through the drilled lug holes right? And it should pop up? Mine didn't and it took a while for me to scrap the other side out. Left a few scratches but no biggie.
> View attachment 16020218


I don't have a Scurfa watch but based on a Scurfa strap I bought recently, they use spring bars that are stiffer than the the usual from Seiko etc.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

schumway said:


> I don't have a Scurfa watch but based on a Scurfa strap I bought recently, they use spring bars that are stiffer than the the usual from Seiko etc.


Yup. Quality kit for sure.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I want a Scurfa bronze


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FlyingV65 said:


> First post here. Just got my second watch directly from Scurfa, a Black ND. I got one of the first Gloss Blacks last year. I also have this 513RD that I got on eBay last year. [/ATTACH type="full" alt="16023362"]16023362[/ATTACH] I really like these GADA watches and wear them mosts days. The design is classic without being a clone of anything and I love that single dome crystal and the cool distortions. So last night I threw together this concept fort an MS model. No Date, brushed hands, new green C3 lume. Is this too, on the nose or a perfect MS?[/ATTACH type="full" alt="16023363"]16023363[/ATTACH]


Killer shot and excellent mock up! I'd certainly be tempted by such an MS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Just for everyone's information, a seller in CA has two Scurfa D1 watches on eBay right now. (I Have no connection to the seller, just thought someone might be looking for a Scurfa D1).
Cheers, John👍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Right in its element.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Loving my D1 Ti....


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Got a new strap from Crown & Buckle. I wish my wrists weren't so darn big!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i need to take a better picture of my orange scurfa w/ orange stripe strap =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the orange DiverOne to the beach today on a BandR KFM strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the orange DiverOne to the beach today on a BandR KFM strap


Looks great!

I suppose then that fitted sub or sub style straps will fit the D1-500 then?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the orange DiverOne to the beach today on a BandR KFM strap


that looks like it fits pretty awesome...


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the orange DiverOne to the beach today on a BandR KFM strap


Does that have fitted ends?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> that looks like it fits pretty awesome...


Yeah. It works really well On the diverone.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

and_ren said:


> Does that have fitted ends?


No a regular BandR Foam aqua vent strap. Straight ends


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I suppose then that fitted sub or sub style straps will fit the D1-500 then?


That I don't know at all. Maybe one for the Sea Dweller


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That I don't know at all. Maybe one for the Sea Dweller


Ah I see better now I thought it was fitted&#8230;

Looks great either way though


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I took several good pictures of this blacked-out beauty:




































I got my daughter this Pinky (Islander). She loves it...and it looks awesome on her.
She wanted to get in the picture !
---
I'm very happy with this blacked-out beauty.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Orange strap on an orange dial watch sitting on an orange beach chair.
If you were wearing an orange swimsuit it would be perfect .
As is, this is a REALLY good picture!


Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Orange strap on an orange dial watch sitting on an orange beach chair.
> If you were wearing an orange swimsuit it would be perfect .
> As is, this is a REALLY good picture!


I had an orange t-shirt


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Flightpath's Ti is my perfect spec Diver One to accompany my SS Silver Scurfa.

Has anyone heard of any news regarding the _Titanium Diver Ones_ which were mentionned a few months back? August/September were given as probable dates for availability...



Flightpath said:


> Loving my D1 Ti....
> View attachment 16032490


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Seemed like the correct watch to wear to Legoland









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Guys

I know it’s a long time since I’ve posted, I’m doing long trips and as I may of said the ships internet is poor and won’t open the site. 
I just want to update you on what’s happening at scurfa watches, the Diver One in steel is slowly but surely being restocked but the Original and Orange are out of stock and I won’t be able to fit more in until around March 2022, next to come is the Treasure Seeker and they are due any day now after that is the new Titanium models along with the bracelets, next is the ND713RD and later in the year is the Diver One in Bronze and all I can say is Tudor has copied me! Mine have been in production before their new releases!

Sorry but I can only handle so many watches per year, I hope everyone is keeping well and staying safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I know it's a long time since I've posted, I'm doing long trips and as I may of said the ships internet is poor and won't open the site.
> I just want to update you on what's happening at scurfa watches, the Diver One in steel is slowly but surely being restocked but the Original and Orange are out of stock and I won't be able to fit more in until around March 2022, next to come is the Treasure Seeker and they are due any day now after that is the new Titanium models along with the bracelets, next is the ND713RD and later in the year is the Diver One in Bronze and all I can say is Tudor has copied me! Mine have been in production before their new releases!
> ...


Really great news, that Scurfa is running full ahead behind the scenes.

Looking forward to the Treasure Seeker! Any estimate on pricing yet?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

I‘m waiting for the “explorer”.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> Really great news, that Scurfa is running full ahead behind the scenes.
> 
> Looking forward to the Treasure Seeker! Any estimate on pricing yet?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Not yet, I've had some final production pieces for photography and I'm loving my white dial model, I cannot believe how it's turned out


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Not yet, I've had some final production pieces for photography and I'm loving my white dial model, I cannot believe how it's turned out


The white one was already my preferred color, but this confirms it. It looks absolutely amazing Paul!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Kronoss said:


> I'm waiting for the "explorer".


Sub Sea Asset is replaced with Top Side Crew!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update Paul! Best to you both!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for the update Paul! Best to you both!


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing that bronze D1!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Man. White treasure seeker is 

Nailed it with the high contrast bezel and outlines to the hands and markers. 

Ahh D1-500 bronze. 

Looking forward to seeing that one!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Still looking forward to the lighter royal blue one:


https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/treasure-seeker-hydra-hat-blue-dial/


---
If it's as nice as the blacked-out bell-diver 1, I'm sure I will love it.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

I’m pretty sure I “need” a titanium D-1 on a bracelet. Badly.
Jeff


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

JNW1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I "need" a titanium D-1 on a bracelet. Badly.
> Jeff


That's two of us then. There will be many more.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can’t wait to see the bronze D1. 

Man, that white Treasure Seeker is so hot. 

Lots of great stuff coming out


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Sub Sea Asset is replaced with Top Side Crew!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I don't understand that.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Kronoss said:


> Sorry I don't understand that.


_Sub Sea Asset_ is engraved on the caseback of the Diver One , the new model will have _Top Side Crew_. This denotes where it is designed to be used, so Explorer style is primarily used Top Side (on board the surface support vessels) whilst the Diver One is for those working from the diving bell under water.

Don't read too much into it, the _explorer_ style will doubtless still be suitably water resistant and another rugged and capable watch.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BishBashBosh said:


> _Sub Sea Asset_ is engraved on the caseback of the Diver One , the new model will have _Top Side Crew_. This denotes where it is designed to be used, so Explorer style is primarily used Top Side (on board the surface support vessels) whilst the Diver One is for those working from the diving bell under water.
> 
> Don't read too much into it, the _explorer_ style will doubtless still be suitably water resistant and another rugged and capable watch.


That's correct, I was originally going to use the name Deck Crew but it looks lost on the dial, the deck crew at work have been asking for a specific watch for them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Impatiently waiting for a Ti bracelet to go on my MS-21 ⏳


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jp.vegas said:


> Impatiently waiting for a Ti bracelet to go on my MS-21 ⏳


& me too for my MS20


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just caught the Treasure Seeker update on Instagram, and I'm excited! Does anybody know what clasp is going to be used on that one - bell diver one ratcheting or the regular fold-over with micro-adjust? And is the yellow going to be similar to the yellow on the Diver One?

Sorry if this has been previously discussed.


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Does anyone know how much the treasure seeker is going to cost?

Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phillyforager said:


> Does anyone know how much the treasure seeker is going to cost?
> 
> Thanks


Not yet.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

singularityseven said:


> I just caught the Treasure Seeker update on Instagram, and I'm excited! Does anybody know what clasp is going to be used on that one - bell diver one ratcheting or the regular fold-over with micro-adjust? And is the yellow going to be similar to the yellow on the Diver One?
> 
> Sorry if this has been previously discussed.


Pretty sure the ratcheting clasps have been done away with.
TS renderings were in this thread. Can't wait to see the photos oo the real deal:
Treasure Seeker Thread


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

phillyforager said:


> Does anyone know how much the treasure seeker is going to cost?
> 
> Thanks


Quoting from Instagram:



> £442 with VAT £368.33 rest of world


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> That's correct, I was originally going to use the name Deck Crew but it looks lost on the dial, the deck crew at work have been asking for a specific watch for them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now it's clear.
Exactly what I need.
Thanks, can't wait.


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Is the lug to lug actually going to be 49mm on these? That is a pretty massive lug to lug for a 41mm diameter.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

phillyforager said:


> Is the lug to lug actually going to be 49mm on these? That is a pretty massive lug to lug for a 41mm diameter.


I'd say 49mm lug to lug for a 41mm diver is a fairly average length. The lugs do curve down considerably and there are female end links so it should wear better than you'd think given the lug to lug length. I agree though, 47-48mm would have been nicer.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> I'd say 49mm lug to lug for a 41mm diver is a fairly average length. The lugs do curve down considerably and there are female end links so it should wear better than you'd think given the lug to lug length. I agree though, 47-48mm would have been nicer.


It's all in proportion as the bumper bar case actually measures 43mm from 9-3 but the case measurement of 41mm is for the rest of the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

scurfa said:


> That's correct, I was originally going to use the name Deck Crew but it looks lost on the dial, the deck crew at work have been asking for a specific watch for them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, I can't wait to see what you come up @scurfa !!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my first scurfa, ND513RD 4/18 purchased new, finally died hehe. so 3 years, ~4 months, plus however long between when it was built and sold to me. i've literally been kinda waiting for it to happen. i think it happened about an hour and 30 minutes ago, as i feel it was still running lastnight.

what kind of cell do i need, again?

actually you can see it sort of _trying _to still tick.... ugh it's still dying!! haha


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

That's an earlier version, correct? (300m, no HEV I think?). If so, thats pre-battery life indicator right?

Just want to make plans for when mine finally kills its battery...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bob1035 said:


> That's an earlier version, correct? (300m, no HEV I think?). If so, thats pre-battery life indicator right?
> 
> Just want to make plans for when mine finally kills its battery...


yea 300m, smooth side. 3 year battery, no EOL. 513 ronda










edit: i looked it up it's a 371 cell. 💥


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Does anyone have any pictures of what the clasp might look like on the treasure seeker?

Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

phillyforager said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of what the clasp might look like on the treasure seeker?
> 
> Thanks!


fully assuming, but i always thought it would just be the same bracelet and clasp we've seen.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This the one I like:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The video shows up the white dial nicely.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Whoa! Wicked cool vid! Thanks for posting.  Enjoyed the orange TS vid too. The excitement is building....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

wow, the treasure seeker seems quite cool, a steel bezel option on that white though would be interesting to see someday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice caseback Paul


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Galaga said:


> This the one I like:


That's the one I'm getting too after much deliberation between white and blue and yellow too


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Are there videos of the hydra hat (lighter, royal) blue??
And of the honey yellow? Please post them here.
I couldn't find them...and it would help me decide WHICH to get.
Leaning toward that royal blue, but my kids both think that the 
honey yellow on the honeycomb dial, with a shiny black bezel insert
is perfect and preferable...
and I don't have any yellow dial watches


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep, you’re channeling your inner Dr Seuss 👍 One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish & I expect your Scurfa watch box is representative 😄


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Are there videos of the hydra hat (lighter, royal) blue??
> And of the honey yellow? Please post them here.
> I couldn't find them...and it would help me decide WHICH to get.
> Leaning toward that royal blue, but my kids both think that the
> ...


Seems the Scurfa YouTube channel has Videos of each colour.

They sure all look good.

A detail I noticed and liked is the elevated platform for the logo. 

Sometimes when logos get printed on to textured surfaces it can look rough. This is a neat solution that probably adds more interesting depth to the dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Seems the Scurfa YouTube channel has Videos of each colour.
> 
> They sure all look good.
> 
> ...


They do ALL look good as you say. Crazy! Besides the Scurfa branding placard, the hour markers also stand quite proud. Very nice added dimensions to the dial surface. I viewed the white dial video 1st and it was fantastic, then I just found the Hydra Hat blue that I liked initially and it looks awesome. Then the Black dial model video started playing and it too looks incredible! This will be another very successful release and ridiculously difficult to choose a favorite.

I know with the D1 the better heeled just bought the whole variety LOL 

I have no clue what I'd do.... If I had 2K I'd buy the lot


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Galaga said:


> The video shows up the white dial nicely.


Thanks for finding this.
---
And thanks to @boatswain for telling me about the others on youtube.
Here are the lighter blue and yellow I am trying to decide between
(my kids are pushing for the honey yellow, since it matches the honeycomb pattern...
and I am starting to think that they are right!):
I think they ALL should be posted here!










[/QUOTE]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The orange looks good too:




Weird that these videos weren't uploaded by Paul here on this thread,
OR even onto the Scurfa website! But, I am happy to help and share.
---
I really don't like that the lighter blue has the Scurfa branding rectangle a *different color blue*!
That is turning me off of getting that one...
so it looks like I will be getting my very FIRST yellow dial watch!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Orange for me. Was between orange or yellow but I broke down some time ago and got the yellow D1-500. First yellow dial there and the TS will be the first orange.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

White for me. Obviously inspired by the Omega SMP.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

The Treasure Seeker looks great in all colors. Love the texture of the dial.
Jeff


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

All colourways look great, which makes it a tough call. White I think, closely followed by yellow for a pop of something different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tough to beat the D1-500 for a robust adventure/action watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I watched all the videos last week and really couldn't pick a fave


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

It's here! Well, a couple more days. 

The All New Treasure Seeker
----------------------------------------


Release Date: Saturday 14th of August at 18:00 PM (UK / BST)


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

*Saturday 14th of August at 18:00 PM (UK / BST)*

someone's going to have a busy Sunday putting labels on boxes.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone found out what the price range will be for the T/S ?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Four something It’s back a couple pages I think


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Four something It's back a couple pages I think


Thanks! It's actually $508.44 US, more than reasonable.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchobs said:


> Thanks! It's actually $508.44 US, more than reasonable.


Oops, sorry 'obs. I had my handy converter app on Euro's and it was quite attractive at $425, then switched to British Sterling and it came to $501. so with a few days of market bounce it's at your $508.

Glad we got that settled 😀


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

This has become the only watch I wear but may have to get a TS.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

josiahg52 said:


> It's here! Well, a couple more days.
> 
> The All New Treasure Seeker
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm stoked to start seeing Treasure Seeker pics in the wild!

hopefully Paul @scurfa will tease the "Deck Hand" soon ?


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been hooked on my D1 for the last 3 months. enjoying it in the backyard today


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine is at my wrist since Christmas. Just over for 2-3 tests of my other watches. But none has last more than 3-4 days.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

back in action after battery change...


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Love the fact it has no date(not like mine) and polished hands (like mine).
How is the “aged“ lume?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Treasure Seeking folks.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Deacfan (Jul 2, 2018)

How long did your battery last?


timetellinnoob said:


> back in action after battery change...
> View attachment 16056608
> 
> View attachment 16056609


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Kronoss said:


> Love the fact it has no date(not like mine) and polished hands (like mine).
> How is the "aged" lume?


actually the hands are 'satin' to go with the all-brushed look on the outside. it's catching a lot of light there haha. this one is my first and only no-date watch, cool to have one. it is kinda cool to only have to set the time and never worry about the date. i'm so used to a date on a watch that when i wear it to work it some times catches me looking at it for the date, haha.

the 'old radium' lume is OK. it's C3 i believe but with the 'old' coloring it's supposed to be less effective than regular C3. i think it's fine, i don't 'need' lume per se so i don't know how it truly stacks up to others, but as far as the dive watch novelty of lighting up the lume with a flashlight and all that goes, i like it as well as many of my others.



Deacfan said:


> How long did your battery last?


a little more than the advertised time of 3 years; about 3 years, 4 months after purchase date. i had basically been waiting for it to die. =)

what's funny is i'll probably have to change this one again long before the 5 year batteries of my 2 newer ones, heh.


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

Was debating between a yellow Diver One or Treasure Seeker, but in the end still went with the D1. The Treasure Seeker looks like an amazing watch at a very competitive price, but it still bumps up against a lot of competition in the Miyota powered divers at ~$500 USD. The D1 seems to occupy a more unique space. I couldn't find too many 40 mm quartz divers with similar specs, especially in yellow. Look forward to getting it this week!


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

You won't regret getting a D1!
I have two D1 watches, both are great.
One is a blue no date, the other a Ti black no date.
I wanted one watch that I'd really be happy with and be able so sell my other watches and work my way down to being a one daily wearer person after years of buying, trying & selling many watches. 
The Ti D1 is just what I was looking for.
I will be selling the blue D1 and I'm finally down to one daily wearer!👍


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Flightpath,
Congrats on your voice of watch. I have 3 stainless watches and today I wore my 190 gram Tissot chronograph. It looks good and wears well, but I have a titanium Chronomaster that is an absolute joy to wear. I’m going to try and pick up a titanium D1 when they reappear shortly. I’m spoiled and would prefer all my watches were titanium.
Jeff


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Questions about the forthcoming titanium Diver One. 
Will it be available in multiple colors?
Does it have a date?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

There was a picture of a September release New Titanium Blue Diver One posted on Instagram a couple of weeks back (I can’t get my phone to cooperate and upload the picture). It was closer to the Hydra Hat blue Treasure Seeker than the traditional “navy” blue D1s. It had all white hands and had a white date window at the usual 3 o’clock position. Also had a matching blue rubber strap.

If someone else could post that pic that would be great.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Never mind, Third try's the charm.
(Photo from Scurfa's Facebook Page)


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for the pic. Not sure if that blue does it for me. Hoping for orange or black.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

As I recall, there was also a black version mentioned in a separate post for an August release, but no picture or date/no date details were included.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> View attachment 16062768
> 
> 
> Never mind, Third try's the charm.
> (Photo from Scurfa's Facebook Page)


Strikes me as close to Carolina blue, which is a fun shade and not one I've come across often on dials. I'm keeping a watchful eye on its release 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Treasure Seeker just landed and won't have time to size it until later but figured I'd share a few NWA pics of my blue TS

First impressions&#8230; WOW  only been minutes but I LOVE IT. Oozes quality. 
Crown is sturdy, no wobble and operates smoothly. 
Bezel turns smoothly with firm clicks. 
Dial is super nice and i love the raises markers. 
The bumper case is the highlight. Cool shape but also excellent finish with nice transition from one surface finish to the other. 
Paul really took things up a notch or two 

Cheers.


































































Lume shines bright just after 2-3 minutes outside under the back porch taking these pics.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

That looks GREAT


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Looks sharp .

The Scurfa bracelet is very flexible, allied to the curved lugs should help with a nice fit too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks excellent JeepDad!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you, very happy with it. 
Just a few quick wrist shots in between conference calls to give you an idea of size and how it wears on my 6.8" wrists.

Keep in mind it is unsized and therefore lose so the bracelet doesn't hug my wrist as it should.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Does it wear slightly larger than the Diver One ie like 42mm maybe with the “bumper” aspect 

Thanks for the photos during your work day😉


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

How is the bezel grip? It looks like the indentations are a little shallow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Does it wear slightly larger than the Diver One ie like 42mm maybe with the "bumper" aspect
> 
> Thanks for the photos during your work day


Here you go 

























Some calipers hand measurements

TS
Full Width: 45
Bezel: 40.7
Crystal: 31
10 to 4 case: 41.5
Length 49

D1
Full width: 43.6
Bezel: 40.4
Crystal: 30.3
10 to 4 case: 40.5
Length 48.5

They wear pretty similar to me.

I'll have to put a DiverOne on bracelet and take side by side pics too


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Thanks so much! Paul said they were similar & your pics reaffirm that. I was curious what effect the “bumper” case would have. Got it now 👍

Thanks JeepDad
RD


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

Side by side they look very comparable in size. I wonder if the TS actually wears better on smaller wrists since the lugs appear to turn down more.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

The White One has landed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> The White One has landed.
> View attachment 16064339


Congratulations  I long hesitated between blue and white. 
Nice pic


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations  I long hesitated between blue and white.
> Nice pic


Yes congrats, both outstanding colors. I see the white TS is already sold out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike8 said:


> Yes congrats, both outstanding colors. I see the white TS is already sold out.


So is yellow I think


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Treasure Seeker just landed and won't have time to size it until later but figured I'd share a few NWA pics of my blue TS
> 
> First impressions&#8230; WOW  only been minutes but I LOVE IT. Oozes quality.
> Crown is sturdy, no wobble and operates smoothly.
> ...


Great pictures! Really confirms for me that I made the right decision going with blue, instead of white. Enjoy!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was able to add the following to my cart:

(1) Black
(11) Blue
(17) Hydra Hat Blue
(13) Orange
(0) White 
(11) Yellow

I ordered an orange just before this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For those who may be wondering what it looks like on the DiverOne rubber. 
Sorry pics aren't great ans we have weird lighting right now outside with the storm 


















































6.8" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Strap vs strap comparison 
TS vs. D1

















That profile is so sexy


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the pics! Love the blue... have a yellow dial due Friday but have a bit of buyers remorse seeing that blue in person!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. 

The dark blue looks great. Really rich.

And all the details overall are happening. 

And size looks great for you JD!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kscarrol said:


> Thanks for the pics! Love the blue... have a yellow dial due Friday but have a bit of buyers remorse seeing that blue in person!


Thanks  
No regerts. I bet the yellow will be truly awesome


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Last black dial on its way to Colorado thanks to jeep99dad’s photos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Last black dial on its way to Colorado thanks to jeep99dad's photos.


Congratulations  it's a heck of a watch. The case is truly great even if most see the dial as the star of the show


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Treasure Seeker just landed and won't have time to size it until later but figured I'd share a few NWA pics of my blue TS
> 
> First impressions&#8230; WOW  only been minutes but I LOVE IT. Oozes quality.
> Crown is sturdy, no wobble and operates smoothly.
> ...


OMG, this is the definition of watch ****. Lol. 
Great pics as always Bryce. I thought the darker blue would be too dark but it is as boatswain says, very rich. 
No surprise that Paul put out another smashing watch. Good on ya Paul.
These "in person"pics make the watch look even better. 
I can't wait to see someone post the hydrahat blue when it arrives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Err..not a Treasure Seeker


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more pics for the Scurfa fam


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> No regerts. I bet the yellow will be truly awesome


Well DHL coming through for me... just got a text indicating the watch is out for delivery!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great to see the TS with both rubber and a bracelet.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

The white TS on rubber today!








My normal tools for sizing bracelets I own, do not seem to work with the TS one, so waiting to take it to a local watch dealer at the weekend in the hope they can do it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> The white TS on rubber today!
> View attachment 16066404
> 
> My normal tools for sizing bracelets I own, do not seem to work with the TS one, so waiting to take it to a local watch dealer at the weekend in the hope they can do it.


You need this tool in the middle or a similar one 









Or these three will do


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the bracelet split pins, or pins and collars?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Is the bracelet split pins, or pins and collars?


One pin and one small collar per link.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> One pin and one small collar per link.


It's a bit fiddly, any tips on how to put the collar back inside the middle link? Presumably the collar goes into the middle link. I think my other watches with 5 links bracelet like this the links individually moves so I can swivel the 2 outer links down to slide the collar into the middle link but in this case they're all fixed so it's hard to slide that collar into the middle link.

It's entirely possible I'm doing this all wrong lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> You need this tool in the middle or a similar one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. My tools are very similar but the pins just don't want to budge! Hopefully the local dealer will have something more robust lol!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Is the bracelet split pins, or pins and collars?


Here you go


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> Thanks for the help. My tools are very similar but the pins just don't want to budge! Hopefully the local dealer will have something more robust lol!


You have it on the right side, bracelet upside down the tool pin pushing from the side with the arrow following the arrow direction? It'll only go one way and make sure to use a flat hard surface. 
For stubborn pins I don't use the tool as the pin stem can be weak and break or not exert enough pressure. 
I use the hammer and that grey black, a vertical tap exerts more force to dislodge the pin .


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You have it on the right side, bracelet upside down the tool pin pushing from the side with the arrow following the arrow direction? It'll only go one way and make sure to use a flat hard surface.
> For stubborn pins I don't use the tool as the pin stem can be weak and break or not exert enough pressure.
> I use the hammer and that grey black, a vertical tap exerts more force to dislodge the pin .


Any tips on how to put it back together?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> You have it on the right side, bracelet upside down the tool pin pushing from the side with the arrow following the arrow direction? It'll only go one way and make sure to use a flat hard surface.
> For stubborn pins I don't use the tool as the pin stem can be weak and break or not exert enough pressure.
> I use the hammer and that grey black, a vertical tap exerts more force to dislodge the pin .


Yep doing on the right side  Been pushing pins and unscrewing links for years with other watches but this time they wont budge for me, so I am not going to pressure the pins - I'll take it to an expert to do it and help me out as I'm only a keen amateur. Thanks again for the help being given here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Any tips on how to put it back together?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the trickier part for my less than steady hands and big fingers 
First off bracelet off the watch so it is easier to handle. 
Place the Bracelet upside down on a hard flat surface. I actually use the lid of a large low box and sit it on a counter or table to work on it this way if the collar or pin gets lose and rolls away it is contained and I won't lose it.

Identify the piece of the link with the larger hole where the collar goes. 
I then use tweezers to place the collar back. Then Slide the two links or pieces of the bracelet together gently. No lift. Just slide so the collar doesn't move out. 
Finally enter the pin back from the opposite side of the link from where the arrow is engraved. Push by hand until you clear the first link pieces and collar. Then I use a hammer(soft side) and vertical taps to stick in its place to the end of the link


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's the trickier part for my less than steady hands and big fingers
> First off bracelet off the watch so it is easier to handle.
> Place the Bracelet upside down on a hard flat surface. I actually use the lid of a large low box and sit it on a counter or table to work on it this way if the collar or pin gets lose and rolls away it is contained and I won't lose it.
> 
> ...


My problem is in trying to place the collar back into the middle link, for whatever reason the collar just won't go in  I did try to put the collar through the larger hole.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's the trickier part for my less than steady hands and big fingers
> First off bracelet off the watch so it is easier to handle.
> Place the Bracelet upside down on a hard flat surface. I actually use the lid of a large low box and sit it on a counter or table to work on it this way if the collar or pin gets lose and rolls away it is contained and I won't lose it.
> 
> ...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I figured out what I did wrong..the collar doesn't go into the middle link, it goes to one of the 2 links - see pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> A few more pics for the Scurfa fam


Im awaiting tomorrows arrival of my Orange TS!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

To remove pin out 









On reinstall 
Collar goes here.










Insert pin by hand up to piece with collar in









Hammer in rest of the way 









May want to reuse protective plastic to hammer all the way in and avoid scratch


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Brilliant tutorial & WIS support 👍


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Another happy customer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally adjusted the bracelet and time..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phubbard said:


> Another happy customer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white dial looks so good too


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

My bracelet adjustment didn't go as planned. Managed to pound my Bergeron punch into the pin hole and lodged it there without the pin coming out. So, off to my watchmaker on Saturday to take care of this. So I mounted the rubber strap. My wife prefers the look over the bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Finally adjusted the bracelet and time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay  Looks awesome


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Droyal your Black Dial TS looks great! The colors are nice but I think the Black, then white are the big hits.

Congrats to everyone's incomings! 👏


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> My bracelet adjustment didn't go as planned. Managed to pound my Bergeron punch into the pin hole and lodged it there without the pin coming out. So, off to my watchmaker on Saturday to take care of this. So I mounted the rubber strap. My wife prefers the look over the bracelet.
> View attachment 16067111


That black on black is a strong look


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

EA-Sport said:


> Finally adjusted the bracelet and time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you love the honey-yellow on the honeycomb dial??
I still haven't received mine yet...but looking forward to it.
Thanks...and more pics if possible


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are a few pics on the sized bracelet from last night ans this morning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Droyal said:


> My bracelet adjustment didn't go as planned. Managed to pound my Bergeron punch into the pin hole and lodged it there without the pin coming out. So, off to my watchmaker on Saturday to take care of this. So I mounted the rubber strap. My wife prefers the look over the bracelet.
> View attachment 16067111


Wow  that is super hot. I do wish my blue one had the red accents as well. I'm digging that. 
Sorry to hear about the bracelet troubles


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

J99D! The bracelet looks great on that!!!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> To remove pin out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a few pin-and-collar tutorials online, this is the simplest and best one.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

did people buy all the colors, except the light blue? =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

emgee79 said:


> I've seen a few pin-and-collar tutorials online, this is the simplest and best one.


Glad I could help


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Love the Treasure Seeker. I'll likely pick up the white dial at some point the next year. I resisted buying the first round as I already bought 4-5 watches this year.

For the dark blue and black models, I personally think it would have looked better with a white date wheel. Would have balanced the dial out better with the stark white BGW9 hour markers and also been more legible. They still look great though and this certainly wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

mi6_ said:


> Love the Treasure Seeker. I'll likely pick up the white dial at some point the next year. I resisted buying the first round as I already bought 4-5 watches this year.
> 
> For the dark blue and black models, I personally think it would have looked better with a white date wheel. Would have balanced the dial out better with the stark white BGW9 hour markers and also been more legible. They still look great though and this certainly wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


I find the black date wheel on my blue MS21 to be the only thing I don't love about it, for the same reasons you note. Still a winner, though! I'm a bit glad the colors I liked sold out so I can resist the temptation for the time being, having bought a few too many watches this year myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> did people buy all the colors, except the light blue? =)


Yes.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally got the watch unboxed and the bracelet sized... love the yellow!!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Do you love the honey-yellow on the honeycomb dial??
> I still haven't received mine yet...but looking forward to it.
> Thanks...and more pics if possible


I love that it's a lighter/brighter yellow, different than my slightly orange-ish Halios Bahama Yellow, see side by side pic below.

As far as more pics, here you go..
Outside 









Lume shot 









Macro









Side by side comp with Halios Bahama Yellow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byreeves1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Loving all these Treasure Seekers! Here are a couple more shots of a navy one for those who are interested.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Where's the "Hydra Hat" blue model?  No forumers here that got one?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kscarrol said:


> Finally got the watch unboxed and the bracelet sized... love the yellow!!


Wow  it looks awesome. 
Congratulations


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Where's the "Hydra Hat" blue model?  No forumers here that got one?


apparently not, as someone answered me above lol


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

EA-Sport said:


> I love that it's a lighter/brighter yellow, different than my slightly orange-ish Halios Bahama Yellow, see side by side pic below.
> 
> As far as more pics, here you go..
> Outside
> ...


Super-Amazing...thanks so much  !
(mine actually just arrived today).
Lighter brighter yellow is right! 
I'm calling it "honey-yellow" to match the "honeycomb" dial.
It's perfect!
BTW, your pictures are AWESOME.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

A4S said:


> Yep doing on the right side  Been pushing pins and unscrewing links for years with other watches but this time they wont budge for me, so I am not going to pressure the pins - I'll take it to an expert to do it and help me out as I'm only a keen amateur. Thanks again for the help being given here.


So took my time and got my tools to resize the bracelet just fine and it is very comfortable once on - needed a lot of patience with it


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

D1 in yellow arrived yesterday. Was initially worried about the 14.4mm height, but since that's to the top of the crystal I really don't notice it on wrist and it wears a lot better than I expected. My only minor quibbles are the seconds hand doesn't quite hit the markers and the 12 o'clock marker may be slightly off coloured (could just be the light hitting the dial differently though) but for the price I'm not really bothered by it. And personal preference I would have liked the lugs to curve down a tad bit more to fit my sub 6.5" wrist, but aside from that I'm very happy with my purchase and it probably doesn't bode well for my wallet that I'm immediately thinking of picking up some of the other colours down the road...


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Treasure Seeker - white dial arrived. On Helm RS1 strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wtsbfan said:


> Treasure Seeker - white dial arrived. On Helm RS1 strap.
> 
> View attachment 16071268


Congratulations  white looks so good


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Where's the "Hydra Hat" blue model?  No forumers here that got one?


Should be here Wednesday  From the first Scurfa pics I knew I'd go hydra hat if I pulled the trigger and indeed I did.

Will post pics when I get it. Surely there must be other hydra hat blue purchasers out there lurking. Haha Would love to see some pics while I wait.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kca said:


> Should be here Wednesday  From the first Scurfa pics I knew I'd go hydra hat if I pulled the trigger and indeed I did.
> 
> Will post pics when I get it. Surely there must be other hydra hat blue purchasers out there lurking. Haha Would love to see some pics while I wait.
> 
> ...


it's one of the ones i was most curious about (and it seemed i wasn't alone based on the other comments) and it sounded like people were saying that was their choice of blue haha. and strangely i think it's the only one not posted =)

it's cool that they did a fun/summer blue AND a classic dark blue. that there's so many color choices at launch, period, is awesome.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> A few more pics for the Scurfa fam


Blue looks great. Not purchased yet as need to flip a couple to fund, if they're sold out I'll wait for them to come back into stock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The dark blue Treasure Seeker is a beauty, Brice!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Love all these Treasure Seekers!

My Hydra Hat blue landed today which was a nice surprise as the ETA was Wednesday.

I'm definitely happy with my choice. I was surprised to find I actually like the color better in person. Don't have the tools right now to size the bracelet so I put it on the strap for now until I get the bracelet sized.

Very comfortable and VERY blue combo 

Here are some pics as promised. Have a great one!










































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kca said:


> Love all these Treasure Seekers!
> 
> My Hydra Hat blue landed today which was a nice surprise as the ETA was Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Wow! That hydra blue pops!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Wow! That hydra blue pops!


Agreed  I really love this shade of blue so I'm very pleased.

Paul really did a great job with all of the colors in the range.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy to join the club today.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome aboard, MuckyMark!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Arrived two days earlier than expected

Orange TS










Dial is awesome. It has what appears to be reflective qualities. I'll get better pictures tomorrow if the sun comes out. Didn't have to resize the bracelet. Just moved the microadjust in fully.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's what I'm talking about. Just happened to catch a glimpse. It seems reflective, like a reflector.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

kca said:


> Love all these Treasure Seekers!
> 
> My Hydra Hat blue landed today which was a nice surprise as the ETA was Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Great pics! That blue is ballin'


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> Great pics! That blue is ballin'


Thank you!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunday with the Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kca said:


> Love all these Treasure Seekers!
> 
> My Hydra Hat blue landed today which was a nice surprise as the ETA was Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Congratulations  
Looks so good. That blue pops


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations
> Looks so good. That blue pops


Thanks Brice! Your blue looks great as well! Enjoy.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

(Reposted from dedicated Treasure Seeker thread)

Black TS arrived today:










Ceramic bezel looks sharp. Finish on indices and hands is great. Red second hand tip has just the right amount of pop. Case finishing is excellent and perhaps a little more subtle in transition from brushed to polished than in site photos. Embossed dial is much more subtle than site photos. Lume is strong.

I couldn't be happier. Same Scurfa working watch vibe in a little classier (dressier) package.

Sunset pic after swapping to an EO MN strap


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking forward to joining the group with a pvd D1 500.

Can't wait to post some pics. Will be my first pvd watch.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

alright alright, now that the Treasure Seeker is a hit (right!?), lets get some teaser info on the Deck Hand!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob1035 said:


> alright alright, now that the Treasure Seeker is a hit (right!?), lets get some teaser info on the Deck Hand!


I'm hoping it's offered with a lighter colored dial, silver, linen, or white. Those colors will suit my Scurfa collection. Finally, I'm hoping the bronze D1 will come with a green dial and bezel. That will make me feel all warm and fuzzy. My only real concern is a proper strap/bracelet. The Scurfa straps are fine, great really, I am a large man and I like them a little longer than usual. That's all. A slick deployant clasp with the typical quality Scurfa strap would be awesome.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey, don't forget that Paul has a real job to go to, once he's working he's under enough pressure!

I will be very happy just to get a Scurfa Ti bracelet for my Ti D1!

Here´s my Ti D1 with another of my classics, my 1940 US Navy boat clock.........


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Wonderful job on the Treasure Seeker.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love all those treasure seeker pics.

But I can't forget those awesome Diverone

Afternoon at the pool with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great week! Scurfa Treasure Seeker  for me today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Feeling lonely. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Treasure Seeker and Diver One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> Treasure Seeker and Diver One
> 
> View attachment 16092248
> 
> ...


Nice duo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> View attachment 16091713


Hey  
Double wristy in one shot


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Feeling lonely. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

*Diver One Titanium*, two variants, have appeared on the Scurfa website. ?

No pricing or availability yet... but they can only be just over the horizon!


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

BishBashBosh said:


> *Diver One Titanium*, two variants, have appeared on the Scurfa website. ?
> 
> No pricing or availability yet... but they can only be just over the horizon!
> 
> View attachment 16094829


Yeah, also posted videos of these Ti versions on their YouTube channel. Wonder what the price will be.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh dear, no date titanium.........._must......resist....and......be.......patient......for.......Deck.......Crew......._


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

Bob1035 said:


> Oh dear, no date titanium.........._must......resist....and......be.......patient......for.......Deck.......Crew......._


I feel your pain!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

So that's a third additional Scurfa on my list. . .


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

BishBashBosh said:


> *Diver One Titanium*, two variants, have appeared on the Scurfa website. ?
> 
> No pricing or availability yet... but they can only be just over the horizon!
> 
> View attachment 16094829


Site is showing price and "Add to basket" button now. 205GBP for "Rest of world". 246 in UK.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a Ti D1 ND black........ to me the best of the Scurfa line!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Black on it's way. Now just a lighter colored Deck Crew and a green bronze D1 will complete my collection.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

This blue is also in the pipeline. Expect it would appear this month.... and those Ti bracelets!!!!!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, a titanium bracelet is a must buy. I didn't know about that other blue. It is nice. Might get one of those also. Back up to three.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I dunno, I feel like a ti D1 on a nato would be so light it would disappear....


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> This blue is also in the pipeline. Expect it would appear this month.... and those Ti bracelets!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 16095424


Oh that is sexy!!!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

First scurfa. Definitely impressed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> First scurfa. Definitely impressed.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16095494


Glad I picked up the bracelet for it also. Thanks for posting the pics previously to entice me.

Also ordered one of these off ali X with pvd hardware to try out. Should look pretty good.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Glad I picked up the bracelet for it also. Thanks for posting the pics previously to entice me.
> 
> Also ordered one of these off ali X with pvd hardware to try out. Should look pretty good.


Pic's will obvs be appreciated when you have it in your sticky mits ??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I expect “snaggleT” sold 1/2 a dozen of those PVD’s on bracelet with those photos! 😉 Sure made me salivate 😄

They look great 👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> I expect "snaggleT" sold 1/2 a dozen of those PVD's on bracelet with those photos! ? Sure made me salivate ?
> 
> They look great ?


Scurfield sure does some great work. More power to his elbow ??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Scurfield sure does some great work. More power to his elbow 👍🏻


Can he walk on his elbows?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Can he walk on his elbows?


Apparently he can pressurise a dive-bell just by exhaling hard.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Apparently he can pressurise a dive-bell just by exhaling hard.


I read that in a dive magazine too. The guys incredible!


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Heads up. In the comments of the Instagram post announcing that black and dark blue D1s are back in stock, Paul mentions that he has a matte orange titanium D1 on the way.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

I just looked at the Scurfa website and thought I dodged a bullet with just blue and black Titanium D-1s available. Now I see the orange is on its way. My relatively new orange all steel D-1 may be for sale shortly. I also have a black/orange stripe Erika's en route for an orange Scurfa. Woof.
Jeff


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

How does one get a Scrufa titanium bracelet? Not on the website at this time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

JNW1 said:


> How does one get a Scrufa titanium bracelet? Not on the website at this time.


One waits.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

I can do that, but I’m getting kind of tired of the Universe teaching me patience.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tried it on a fitted rubber strap meant for a sub and the fit is excellent. Just a slight step down from the lugs to the strap but the curvature is almost the identical.

Sorry bracelet, might be staying on this strap a while...


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

My collection in purchase order:

Grey/steel BD1 (2016)
Blue/yellow D1 300 (2017)
M.S.19 (2019)
Black/PVD BD1 (2020)
Yellow D1 500 (2020)
Orange TS (2021)
Black/white Ti D1 500 (2021)

Considering:
"New" (Hydra hat?) blue Ti D1 500

Want:
Titanium bracelet(s) for D1
White/Silver/Linen Deck Hand
Green Bronze D1 500


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

According to subsequent Instagram comments from Paul, the upcoming matte orange titanium D1-500M will have a date and a black bezel. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Black Titanium ordered.

Now I'll just keep hitting_ f5_ until the bracelets appear... ??


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Tried it on a fitted rubber strap meant for a sub and the fit is excellent. Just a slight step down from the lugs to the strap but the curvature is almost the identical.
> 
> Sorry bracelet, might be staying on this strap a while...


Which strap, please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> According to subsequent Instagram comments from Paul, the upcoming matte orange titanium D1-500M will have a date and a black bezel. Just in case anyone was wondering.


That seals it. One of those orange beauties will be mine. I do like a watch with a date.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

phubbard said:


> Which strap, please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Any of the ali x straps meant for a rolex sub will fit.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

are these 'general release' Ti? as in, they'll be in and out of stock, and not 'limited?' or are these also limited


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> are these 'general release' Ti? as in, they'll be in and out of stock, and not 'limited?' or are these also limited


They aren't a _Limited Edition_ in the sense of the serial numbered MSxx yearly releases, the difference being no serial number, bezel minute hashes only to 15 mins and supplied with only one strap.

I'd guess that if they sell like hotcakes, which I expect they will, then Paul will have more made akin to the SS variant with them coming in and out of stock as you suggest. It's not the first time the Ti has been offered in non Limited Edition spec, how straightforward it is to order and have made may be the real answer to your question and one for Paul.

I was pleasantly surprised at the pricing, only a small premium over the SS.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Super speedy dispatch😎_...

... DHL _delivery notification received, it should be with me tomorrow_, Titanium Friday._ _👀🚚_📦🙋‍♂️


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

BishBashBosh said:


> Super speedy dispatch😎_...
> 
> ... DHL _delivery notification received, it should be with me tomorrow_, Titanium Friday._ _👀🚚_📦🙋‍♂️


Standing by TripleB 👍


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Blacked-out beauty...ink-black dial, black case, and black stainless steel bracelet!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Awesome “watchy6”👏🏻👍


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry I may have missed it in the post but can anyone help with the TS bracelet resize. I was expecting normal push pins, but having pushed one out there are two parts to it one obviously to secure it but I’m struggling to get it back in! I don’t want to do anymore to it in case I’m doing it wrong. Cheers in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

delmar39 said:


> Sorry I may have missed it in the post but can anyone help with the TS bracelet resize. I was expecting normal push pins, but having pushed one out there are two parts to it one obviously to secure it but I'm struggling to get it back in! I don't want to do anymore to it in case I'm doing it wrong. Cheers in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you look at the link with the 2 "nubs," you'll see one side has a hole that is slightly larger than the other. Keep the link level and place the collar in that side.

Put the 2 links together and push the pin into the side oppsotie the direction of the arrow.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

delmar39 said:


> Sorry I may have missed it in the post but can anyone help with the TS bracelet resize. I was expecting normal push pins, but having pushed one out there are two parts to it one obviously to secure it but I'm struggling to get it back in! I don't want to do anymore to it in case I'm doing it wrong. Cheers in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


* Edit: check out post 2,669 in this thread: SCURFA WATCHES - 2020 & 2021

In there, a fellow member posted detailed photos and a writeup of how to do that. You'll get all the info you need.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> If you look at the link with the 2 "nubs," you'll see one side has a hole that is slightly larger than the other. Keep the link level and place the collar in that side.
> 
> Put the 2 links together and push the pin into the side oppsotie the direction of the arrow.


Got it, thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> * Edit: check out post 2,669 in this thread: SCURFA WATCHES - 2020 & 2021
> 
> In there, a fellow member posted detailed photos and a writeup of how to do that. You'll get all the info you need.


None other than the horological hero who goes by the name of @Jeep99dad. Rumour has it if you shine a UV torch in his direction he glows fiercer than lumibrite. True story.


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

Really loving the white dial! Playing with some straps.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

TIONEGEAR said:


> Really loving the white dial! Playing with some straps.
> View attachment 16098224


Love that he went with the black on the hands and markers on this white dial.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

and_ren said:


> Love that he went with the black on the hands and markers on this white dial.


He did the same thing on the orange dial and I think it works fantastically on that version, too!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Titanium Diver One in Blue appears to have already sold out, the Black won't be far behind I'm sure. If you want one don't linger _🏃‍♂️_


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

It's a big  from me. You can tell a lot of work has gone into the TS, the bracelet was fiddly and requires time and patience (thanks to the forum member tips to get me on the right track), but overall I can't fault it. I did have a quick chat with Boatswain about colours, particularly the darker blue (hope you don't mind me saying BW?!) in the end I went for the one that stood out for me when the prototype pictures first went up. Very pleased indeed.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Titanium Friday has arrived. Speedy dispatch and delivery.









The customary Scurfa packaging and warranty card taped to the underside...








Set the time and meet your sibling.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Magnificent “tripleB” 👍


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I am partial to titanium. I should have given it a wipe before taking the photo as there are a few bits of cardboard showing in the pic, came off no problem. 

Light as a feather on the supplied strap.The lume is even more obvious against the black background,and that is just from moving from outside into a well lit house, bezel action is lighter but no less positive than my silver. Perfect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

delmar39 said:


> It's a big  from me. You can tell a lot of work has gone into the TS, the bracelet was fiddly and requires time and patience (thanks to the forum member tips to get me on the right track), but overall I can't fault it. I did have a quick chat with Boatswain about colours, particularly the darker blue (hope you don't mind me saying BW?!) in the end I went for the one that stood out for me when the prototype pictures first went up. Very pleased indeed.


White looks great! 

Trusting your gut is always a good thing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BishBashBosh said:


> Titanium Friday has arrived. Speedy dispatch and delivery.
> View attachment 16098894
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations  great duo


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> White looks great!
> 
> Trusting your gut is always a good thing.


Thanks! Really enjoying the watch, it's got a great feel to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I just ordered the black Ti diver one! Happy to be back in the scurfa club  I've been wanting to try a full Ti watch for awhile now, very excited.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

These titanium models are sharp, just wish they had a date. 
Anyone with a MS 20 they are looking to unload?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Great photo @tiki5698 !



tiki5698 said:


> I just ordered the black Ti diver one! Happy to be back in the scurfa club  I've been wanting to try a full Ti watch for awhile now, very excited.
> View attachment 16099657


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Bob1035 said:


> Great photo @tiki5698 !


haha I wish I could claim credit but I just took it off the Scurfa site.

Also, does anyone know if there is going to be a Ti bracelet released?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> haha I wish I could claim credit but I just took it off the Scurfa site.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is going to be a Ti bracelet released?


There is going to be a Ti bracelet released.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Trying a grey two piece nylon strap on the new Ti Diver One.

High quality tools used for the swap , maybe not Bergeron, but they are perfect for the job.
I used a file to knock the point off then rounded and deburred the tip. Long enough for the job, short enough that they are easy to control and the flat part of the plastic push pin is ideal for reseating the spring bar.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My ND513RD battery recently died, so I proceeded to a little surgery. Thought to take some snaps and post a quick walkthrough for others who are comfortable opening up a case back.

*Step 1: Figure out the movement. *Note that my watch is an older D1-300, which uses a Ronda 513SM movement. The newer D1-500s use a Ronda 713SM.



https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-nd513rd-blue-300m/



*Step 2: Figure out the battery. *It appeared that both the 513SM and 713SM movements use #371 batteries.









Harley Ronda Watch Movement HQ513 Quartz Movement Overall Height 4.4mm


Read about Harley Ronda Watch Movement HQ513 Quartz Movements. This quartz movement is perfect as a replacement or an upgrade for a watch.




www.esslinger.com













Ronda Caliber 715 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


Brand Ronda Caliber Number Ronda 715 Type Quartz Linges 11 1/2”’ Diameter 26.20mm Height 2.5mm thick Dial Feet 2:30 and 8:30 Battery Cell Number 371 Claimed Battery Life 60 months Jewels 5 (Swiss parts variant has 1 jewel) Hacking? Yes Functions Hours, minutes, central seconds, date at 3:00...




calibercorner.com










powertech – Caliber 513 | RONDA


RONDA powertech 513 / 3 mm 11½''', 25.60 mm




www.ronda.ch










normtech – Caliber 713 | RONDA


RONDA normtech 713 / 2.5 mm 11½''', 25.60 mm




www.ronda.ch





*Step 3: Acquire said battery. *I purchased two Renata #371 batteries. Which, as it turns out, was what was previously in there.



Amazon.com



*Step 4: Open the case back.* Mine wasn't torqued too tight, so such proved a breeze. Several tools for the overall job depicted.










*Step 5: Remove the movement spacer/battery cover.* It's a little fussy of a piece of plastic. I ended up having success lifting from the crown side and working my way over to the opposite side).

*Step 6: Figure out how to remove the old battery. *You just move the little holder tab away from the battery and it pops out).

I just googled "Ronda battery replacement" and quickly came upon this video, which was good enough for orienting me: https://calibercorner.com/ronda-caliber-705/










*Step 7: Insert the new battery.* The approach seemed to be to move the holder tab back again, slip the new battery in, and allow the holder tab to swing back into place.

*Step 8: Finesse the movement spacer back into place.* I eventually ended up having success by starting from the non-crown side, slipping the little tab (pictured) into the cut out in the case (pictured), and then working back toward the crown, variously pressing down with medium pressure. Though this was after a bit of a false start: after I initially screwed the case back down, I observed that when pulling the crown in and out, the movement/dial was shifting back and forth a bit with the in and out of the crown. I went back in and started anew with the spacer, and for whatever reason it seemed to click in a little easier the second time around, with less shifting of the movement/dial when operating the crown. It's still not 100% motionless, so I may have warped the spacer a tiny bit. So just a point of caution that my experience was that the spacer is the most annoying/risky part of the operation.



















*Step 9: Remove the gasket from the case or case back (whatever it's sticking to) and re-grease (or replace and re-grease) it. *I just re-greased the old gasket, for better or worse. I always just use Seiko S-916 silicone grease. You just put the gasket in the spongy bottom of the case, put the spongy top on, press down a little, and you're all greased up on both sides of the gasket.









Seiko S-916 Silicone Grease Applicator for O-Rings


Check out this handy Seiko S-916 silicone grease, which increases water resistance and can be applied accurately without the risk of wasting anything.




www.esslinger.com























*Step 10: Reinstall the case back.* I slipped the re-greased gasket back around the case back and then screwed it all down into the case. The case back and case seem to be threaded such that, with the right amount of torque, the case back logo ends up nicely aligned horizontally with the crown.










*Step 11: It's alive! *See you in a few years . . .


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BishBashBosh said:


> Titanium Diver One in Blue appears to have already sold out, the Black won't be far behind I'm sure. If you want one don't linger __


Hi I'm adding more blues tonight 4/9/21 at 6pm U.K. time, have a good weekend, regards paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My first Scurfa Diver 1. I must say overall I'm impressed with the watch. Drilled end lugs could be the only improvement I could ask for.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> My ND513RD battery recently died, so I proceeded to a little surgery. Thought to take some snaps and post a quick walkthrough for others who are comfortable opening up a case back.


Fantastic tutorial! ?

Well done and thanks for sharing it. 

--

I'm curious if there are any significant differences for the 500?

Anyone cracked theirs open?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Fantastic tutorial! ?
> 
> Well done and thanks for sharing it.
> 
> ...


Practically it is identical.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Rhorya said:


> My first Scurfa Diver 1. I must say overall I'm impressed with the watch. Drilled end lugs could be the only improvement I could ask for.


Beautiful watch, congrats! 

Just fyi, some of the other models like the Diver One 500m and the Treasure Seeker do have drilled lugs. These are mine:


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Anybody ever have this happen?


















Just looked down and saw this. No idea how it happened, I wasn't like that when I put it on this morning and I don't recall hitting or snagging it on anything. Reinstalled the band and examined the spring bar. It appears to be fine, it's an original spring bar and both springs are working perfectly and as strong as ever.

Obviously the spring bar was not properly re-seated when I put this strap on. Amazing thing is, that was back in March. That means it's been like that for the last 5 months. I wear this watch all weekend, every weekend. Outdoor activities, a couple of apartment moves, home chores and maintenance, working out, etc.

That's one heck of a spring bar to hold through all that while not properly seated.

It's another example of the attention to detail and quality designed into every Scurfa, right down to the spring bars.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Scurfa bars are amazing.

Whenever I see a brand use better than base spring bars I know they are looking after the quality and details.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought a grip of Marathon and Scurfa bars. Between the two, you can't go wrong.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

While I can appreciate the heavy duty-ness of the stock Scurfa, and Seiko fat, spring bars, I'm more of a double flanged guy, even with drilled lugs.

I've settled on these offerings from Esslinger as my go-to spring bars:









Watch Band Pins 1.80mm Regular Double Flanged Stainless Steel Spring Bar Assortment 100 Pieces


Avail yourself of the hundred piece assortment of watch band spring pins featuring double flanged bars used in replacing clasps in watch bands.




www.esslinger.com













Watch Band Pins 1.50mm Thickness Double Flanged Stainless Steel Spring Bar Assortment 100 Pieces


Find out more about how this 100-piece collection of watch band spring bars can help you easily repair watch bands and clasps.




www.esslinger.com





I always stay fully stocked in all lengths in both 1.8mm and 1.5mm body diameters.

I've also got some doubled-flanged 2mm and 2.5mm body diameter spring bars (in 20 and 22mm lengths) in the strap box too. For the odd strap that calls for them.

E.g.,









Watch Band Pin 2mm Double Flange Stainless Steel Spring Bars Package of 5


Stock your workshop with 2mm double flange stainless steel spring bars for watch bands, sold in sets of five assorted sizes, to fit any watch.




www.esslinger.com













2.5mm Fat Spring Bars


These heavy duty, high quality spring bars are great for dive watches! We have 2.5mm fat 316L stainless steel bars in 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm or 24mm.




holbensfinewatchbands.com





I also try to keep some double-flanged or else non-flanged 2mm and 2.5mm spring bars with the larger diameter tips around (i.e., 1 to 1.2mm vs. 0.7 to 0.8mm) for when the lug holes at issue are Seiko fat-style, so I can minimize play there if I want.

E.g.,









STANDARD 2.5mm Fat Boy Spring Bars (19/20/22mm)


Uncle's notes This is for 2.5mm fat boy standard spring bars. The 19mm are reproductions made to the exact specifications of Seiko's spring bars for the 6105 Diver. These are also without the collars. The 20mm and 22mm ones are also 2.5mm thick with 1.1mm tips but have the additional feature...




www.uncleseiko.com





And then some 18, 20, 21, and 22mm curved spring bars, for the odd watch with tight clearance at the lugs.

E.g.,









Watch Band Pin 1.80mm Curved Double Shoulder Stainless Steel Spring Bars Package of 10


Find out more about how these stainless steel watch bars can help you replace watch band clasps with ease and convenience.




www.esslinger.com





Basically, I've come to like having a wide selection of spring bars available (in terms of lengths, body diameters, tip diameters, flanges, and shapes), so that I can OCD-match spring bars closely with what I'm working with lug- and strap-wise with a given watch.

Though ultimately, my preference is for double flanges, all else being equal/if I can get away with it.


----------



## zigg-e (Nov 4, 2020)

Has anyone replaced their Diver One sapphire crystal with acrylic? I have the MS 20 and love everything about it minus the blue anti reflective coating.


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

Noon on the Mississippi.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

zigg-e said:


> Has anyone replaced their Diver One sapphire crystal with acrylic? I have the MS 20 and love everything about it minus the blue anti reflective coating.


Can't say I have. I've swapped hands on models. Have you checked with a watchmaker?

If you decide you want to move it on fire me a PM.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

why not just take out the sapphire and remove the AR? it's still just a coating, right? there'd have to be some common household chemical probably that disolves it safely...


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

As above. Buy some Polywatch and spend half an hour rubbing the AR coating off. Don't think I'd want a scratch prone acrylic, but each to their own.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> While I can appreciate the heavy duty-ness of the stock Scurfa, and Seiko fat, spring bars, I'm more of a double-shouldered (collared/flanged) guy, even with drilled lugs.
> 
> I've settled on these offerings from Esslinger as my go-to spring bars:
> 
> ...


If I have a question about spring bars, I'm asking you 
---
I hesitate to write this and be this honest, but I don't understand your post at all. 
If I change out the bracelet for a leather or rubber strap, 
I've been pretty much just using the spring bars that came with the watch
(that were on the bracelet). 
Also, some straps come with quick-release spring bars already attached.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> If I have a question about spring bars, I'm asking you
> ---
> I hesitate to write this and be this honest, but I don't understand your post at all.
> If I change out the bracelet for a leather or rubber strap,
> ...


🙃

I too used to generally just stick with a watch's stock spring bars, learned about the different compressed widths/lengths of spring bars (that must match the lug width of the watch you want to install a pair on), and took some interest in quick-release spring bars.

But a summary of issues I variously came across over the years (as my WIS-dom [rimshot] increased), which prompted me to geek out on the details of (and amass a wide range of) spring bars.

*1. How burly the middle section of the spring bar is. *Spring bars with larger diameter mid-sections are generally regarded as more reassuring. The classic example: Seiko dive watch spring bars, lovingly referred to as Seiko "fat" spring bars, or "fatties."

*2. How well the spring bar's tips (which also vary in size like the mid-sections do) fit a given watch's lug holes. *Some watches, especially dive watches from Seiko, have larger lug holes than the norm, and so spring bars with larger diameter tips will have less play. In principle, less play will result in less wear to/warping of the insides of the lug holes.

*3. Different straps come with different diameter holes for spring bars.* Some straps have smaller diameter holes, so you'll only be able to fit spring bars with smaller diameter mid-sections. (Or else force a too-large mid-section diameter spring bar in, thereby stretching out the strap hole, and being a PITA if you want to remove the spring bars from the strap later.) Some straps have larger diameter holes. E.g., Seiko dive straps, and by extension, often Uncle Seiko straps. So using spring bars with larger diameter mid-sections reduces play (i.e., the strap will wiggle less when tugged).

*4. Sometimes watches have really short lugs, or lug holes that are positioned really close to the body of the case.* In such instances, fitting thicker straps can prove a challenge, and so smaller mid-section diameter spring bars or curved spring bars give you that little extra bit of room to fit a strap.

*5. The tips of spring bars come in two sets of three primary varieties (an oversimplification, but to avoid getting into the weeds of special case spring bars and tips). *(1) Shouder-less/single shouldered (I think they're one and the same) and double shouldered; and (2) no flanges, one flange, and two flanges. _Shoulders_ are the different depressible "steps" the spring bar tips have. _Flanges_ (aka _collars_) are the little tabs (or not) on the tips of a spring bar. Shoulder-less/single shouldered and no-flange tips have their virtues: namely, security, though you'll need drilled lugs to remove them, or a special spring bar tool tip, or else you'll have to cut them off. Whereas the more shoulders and flanges you have (especially flanges), the easier it is to get ahold of the spring bar with a spring bar tool for strap removal.

*6. Quick-release spring bars are convenient.* But some worry that the quick-release tab could be accidentally knocked, thereby inadvertently popping the spring bar out. They also tend to be limited in terms of mid-section and tip diameters.

In short, the more watches and straps you amass, the more you run into little OCD or unexpected fitting/installation/removal issues or frustrations, that may prompt one to learn an odd amount about the nuances of spring bars 

My recommendation if one is going to go down the spring bar rabbit hole: if you grab some double flanged 18mm, 20mm, and 22mm spring bars with 1.5mm, 1.8mm, 2.0mm, and 2.5mm diameter mid-sections, and 0.7-0.8mm and 1.0-1.2mm tip diameters (maybe throw some 18mm, 20mm, and 22mm curved spring bars onto the pile for good measure), you'll be covered for the vast majority of watch and strap situations, with relatively easy strap removal regardless of whether a watch has drilled lugs or not. And fortunately, spring bars are fairly inexpensive.

*But since this is a Scurfa thread, and since Paul recommends his 20mm width, shoulder-less/single shouldered, 2.0mm diameter mid-section, and 1.2mm tips spring bars ("with very strong springs") for the D1 (and vintage Rolexes and Tudors), perhaps wisest to defer to the manufacturer's recommendation whenever they'll work with your strap* 



https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/spring-bars/



_See_:









Everything about spring bars - For all watches - WristWatchEssentials


Spring bars hold your watch in one piece, therefore you should make sure your spring bars are taken good care off. What are spring bars? Spring bars are metal bars



www.wristwatchessentials.com













The Ultimate Guide to Spring Bars


Everest takes a comprehensive look at spring bars for Rolex and Tudor to help you choose the right spring bar for your watch model.




www.everestbands.com







Spring Bars - All Types








Fittings - Spring Bars


Cousins UK for Fittings - Spring Bars




www.cousinsuk.com










Measuring Watch Band Pins | Watch Band Pin Replacement | Esslinger.com


Look at these watch band pins and other watch band parts so you can repair or upgrade your wrist watch today.




www.esslinger.com













Historical Perspectives: The Surprisingly Not Totally Boring Search For Who Invented The Spring Bar


The truth is out there, or maybe not.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

MS18 on the wrist today and very enjoyable to wear In a sudden burst of heat in the UK 









Perhaps this MS19 tomorrow!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

M.S.19 in the sunshine today as promised


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Has anyone had an update as to when the *Titanium bracelets* will be available for the _Diver One_?

Having recently puchased the Ti D1 Black I'd hate to miss out on the matching bracelet!

TIA


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just arrived! Ti is light and comfy, I like it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

Just received my Blue Titanium Diver One. Threw it on a grey two-piece Eulit perlon. This is my first Scurfa, and I'm blown away by the value for money. Exceptional watch all around.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Fantastic aren't they?! I bought one back in May then the Titanium became available. Arrived last week and loving it too. Here on my chunky rubber isofrane style strap


----------



## LyinLikeARug (Mar 3, 2020)

Man, I am _so_ tempted to pick up a blue Diver One in Ti. Almost a poor-man's Pelagos in a more reasonable size. Too bad the blue no-date divers with creamy lume were a limited edition, not sure I could have resisted scooping one of those up had I known about Scurfa at the time&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Does anyone know when in September this is being released?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CRLxzDnLqs-/


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

tiki5698 said:


> Does anyone know when in September this is being released?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CRLxzDnLqs-/


All I see is:









Maybe provide some details so more can help.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> Does anyone know when in September this is being released?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CRLxzDnLqs-/


Nope, but I wish you hadn't reminded me about it. I've been trying to convince myself that I don't need a gorgeous bright blue Titanium D1-500....... ;-)


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

njhinde said:


> Nope, but I wish you hadn't reminded me about it. I've been trying to convince myself that I don't need a gorgeous bright blue Titanium D1-500....... ;-)


Ahh, _that _Titanium Diver One. Yes, I'll get one. Bracelets, too.


----------



## brenguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Interesting. I think the black and white one is better looking than the yellow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still my favorite D1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the Treasure Seeker


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Me want orange titanium D1 with date and titanium bracelet. Me want now - no wait!


----------



## Kanksbloke (Jun 9, 2020)

Hmmm!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

woohoo!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Scurfa and mnf


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Switched to the MS21 for the end of the day - light and comfortable titanium


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

what is it about the 60-mark bezel that makes it a 'special feature' over the one that has the 1 marks only through 15? it feels like the 60 mark should be standard.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The 60-mark bezel is not a standard bezel type. Most of the civilian watches are marked 1-15 while the military prefers 1-60. The M.S. are military inspired so. . .


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

That being said, I sooooo much prefer the 60-minute bezel. Something very "even" about it that clearly satisfies my apparent obsessiveness. Same reason I prefer having a lume plot next to the date window and preferring the date window at 6 o'clock. Even, balanced, equal.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

brushed a leather nato's shiny polished hardware. now suitable for an all-brushed classic. =)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> To remove pin out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a GREAT post.
I'm hoping to get the honey-yellow back on the bracelet AND get it sized today.
I looked for this post in the treasure seeker thread first...oh well.
I guess I just have to be patient...not easy.
In retrospect, taking it off of the bracelet was stupid and unnecessary.
I think I will greatly prefer it on the bracelet, 
and my son couldn't get it back on.
I think once it's back on, he will be able to size it...
(I can even show him this step-by-step)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Jeep99dad Could you please do a step-by-step on how to put on/ attach the bracelet on the new Treasure Seeker?
My son gave it to 2 other people who also couldn't do it!
He said that it's very hard for some reason. It's too narrow a space or whatever.
A step-by-step would probably really help my son successfully attach the bracelet.
Thanks so much!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I asked about the Ti bracelets and maybe October release! Can't wait.


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

Thoughts on the D1 gloss blue? Is the dial much different than the matte blue? Do we think Scurfa will restock them.

I really think I gotta have one.

pic of my original for attention


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> I asked about the Ti bracelets and maybe October release! Can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 16130328


Word.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Sounds perfect.

I really like the SS bracelet I have on my _Silver Scurfa_, very flexible and comfortable but not wiggly in the wrong directions. It looks like a more modern interpretation of the _Jubilee _which always felt a bit too dressy for a tool/dive watch imo.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm just waiting for updates on the 39mm model he mentioned a week ago...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker  on the wrist today. Lots of watch for the $. Digging this one. 
The design and finish feels a step above yet it still feels very durable and ready for action  Paul nailed the Treasure Seeker IMO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> This is a GREAT post.
> I'm hoping to get the honey-yellow back on the bracelet AND get it sized today.
> I looked for this post in the treasure seeker thread first...oh well.
> I guess I just have to be patient...not easy.
> ...


If I were you I'd Keep the bracelet off the watch to resize it then reinstall it. It's easier than handling the watch and bracelet together. Plus less chance to scratch the watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> @Jeep99dad Could you please do a step-by-step on how to put on/ attach the bracelet on the new Treasure Seeker?
> My son gave it to 2 other people who also couldn't do it!
> He said that it's very hard for some reason. It's too narrow a space or whatever.
> A step-by-step would probably really help my son successfully attach the bracelet.
> Thanks so much!


I can't really do a step by step and take pics as I'd need three hands  
There is not much to it to be honest and not easy to describe in writing . I'll add a few tips which may or may not help&#8230;

1- Just do it with the watch upside down and you can either hold it in your left hand or sit it face down. See two pics below.

2- Also I'd recommend using a grippy surface to avoid slippage or movement of the watch. On my pic is one of those grippy pads used to open stubborn jars 

3- You may want to tape the lugs if you're unsure with it, in case the spring bar or tool slips. You can help limit scratches this way.



















4- Practice sitting the end link in the lugs from the back, without the spring bars in so you can get a feel for how to enter the lugs and the right angle so that it sits correctly within the lugs.

5- Then do it with the spring bar in, sit the link so it sits on the back of the lugs as you want it to go in. It won't go in as the springbars extend past the inner lug space and it will sit on the back of the lugs. As expected.

6- get one side of the end link in some of the way, by pushing the spring bar in.. the end link will start to sit in the lug on that side 


> You want to do the lower side on the pic or side that is closest to you.


7- Then use a tool to compress the spring bar end in on the opposite side(farthest from you ) and use the left hand finger that is on on the back of the watch to gently push the link in as you keep pressing the spring bar in the link in. 


















8- you may need to move the end link in around a bit to get the spring bar to find the springbar hole 
Please ensure you feel or hear the click and the spring bar is fully set in the hole.

I don't use one but you may want to get one of those tweezer looking springbar tool fit easier handling. 

















I'll add that the clasp gets in the way of install g the end links in so you can just undo one sided of the clasp so the bracelet can lay flat on either side of the watch and not get in the way. 
Easiest way Is the springbar in the clasp








But then you will have to get back in


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

officially have my own white-hander on it's way


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> officially have my own white-hander on it's way


Excellent. Which did you go for, Blue of Black?

I really enjoy my Silver Scurfa, it's a very attractive watch,but the recent _Diver One Titanium Black_ has such outstanding legiibility in all lights that it is the superior tool/dive watch if you are forced to chose.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't really do a step by step and take pics as I'd need three hands
> There is not much to it to be honest and not easy to describe in writing . I'll add a few tips which may or may not help&#8230;
> 
> 1- Just do it with the watch upside down and you can either hold it in your left hand or sit it face down. See two pics below.
> ...


Thank you for this amazing, detailed answer!! 
--
I will post in the treasure seeker thread too,
but suffice it to say that my son was able to get the bracelet on...
and size it for me....AND I am VERY happy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for this amazing, detailed answer!!
> --
> I will post in the treasure seeker thread too,
> but suffice it to say that my son was able to get the bracelet on...
> and size it for me....AND I am VERY happy!


Wow  that's awesome. Happy for you that you can enjoy it on bracelet. It's such a nice bracelet. 
So I'm curious. What did your son do different this time ?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an INTERESTING question!
And I'm not really sure. I will ask him.
But he turned it upside down. 
And he gave himself a little more room, and there was less pressure this time,
because nobody was thinking that he would be able to do it.
I asked him to try again one more time, 
before putting on the rubber strap that came with it.
Perhaps, a combination of all of those things:
turning it over, upside down,
more space to work on it,
and less pressure to succeed...helped!
---
This watch really "belongs" on the bracelet!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BishBashBosh said:


> Excellent. Which did you go for, Blue of Black?
> 
> I really enjoy my Silver Scurfa, it's a very attractive watch,but the recent _Diver One Titanium Black_ has such outstanding legiibility in all lights that it is the superior tool/dive watch if you are forced to chose.


i went with the blue. already have a black no-date, with the "old radium" lume, and i ghosted the bezel to make it look 'a little' older haha. so this would be the 'modern' no-date in my collection? =) (the things we tell ourselves....) also as my 2nd titanium it helps to get a blue dial and not another black dial like my 1st titanium.

debated holding out for the 'new' blue Ti (is that also to be called Hydra Hat blue?), but i guess that's coming in october now.

it could be here as soon as tomorrow but otherwise Thursday i think.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I plan on getting the new blue titanium and two bracelets next month. 

Anybody put an auto movement inside a D1-500? Thinking the yellow and one of the titaniums would make a good conversion.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Thought I'd try a few more of the budget 2 piece "NATO" style straps whilst waiting for the Titanium bracelet to materialise.

I've had a grey one for a while and like its comfort and ease of doing up etc, and they are only about £5 here in the UK.

One classic and one high vis!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Blue Ti is chilling at a DHL hub some ~5 miles away... it's gotten here so fast i'm actually not sure if it's going out for delivery today. guess i'll know any time now...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I haven't even thought about taking this yellow Scurfa off.
(and 3 days in a row is pretty rare for me to leave the same watch on).
Perhaps, I will take a few more pictures tomorrow,
before I switch watches.
But you can see the Treasure Seeker thread for 6 nice pics I took the other day.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Is Scurfa the best source for spring bars for the D1? I want to pick up a few to have around. Looks like Otto Frei is another source as well.

Maybe I'll just add some to the cart when I order the new 39mm watch  (I'm not going to get tired of sliding in mentions of this piece!)


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

No no, keep mentioning it. Also makes total sense to order a watch when you get spring bars, it'd be a rather empty package crossing the ocean otherwise


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

blackbezel said:


> No no, keep mentioning it. Also makes total sense to order a watch when you get spring bars, it'd be a rather empty package crossing the ocean otherwise


I like the way you think


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

josiahg52 said:


> I plan on getting the new blue titanium and two bracelets next month.


Hey now, 1 Ti bracelet per customer! 😆 Save some for the rest of us haha

Really though I hope Scurfa has a good amount inbound.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

💥
































ti buckle slips onto a Cudastrap, too


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried the ginault bracelet on the scurfa?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Today, I finally switched watches (after wearing the "honey" Scurfa for 3 days).
And I switched it for its big brother, the "blacked-out" Scurfa  
Very happy with both of these beauties!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Today, I finally switched watches (after wearing the "honey" Scurfa for 3 days).
> And I switched it for its big brother, the "blacked-out" Scurfa
> Very happy with both of these beauties!


On paper the TS is thicker than the BD1 - how do they compare on the wrist?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Double post.
Edit - here's a gratuitous Scurfa shot instead.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> On paper the TS is thicker than the BD1 - how do they compare on the wrist?


It DEFINITELY feels LESS thick.
Again, both are great.
---
The TS is "scooped out" on all 4 sides of the dial.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> On paper the TS is thicker than the BD1 - how do they compare on the wrist?


Based on the spec sheet, the TS is thinner.

The TS is 12.6 and the D1 is 14.4.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

ryan850 said:


> Has anyone tried the ginault bracelet on the scurfa?


Personally, I have more respect for Scurfa than to put any of those trash company's products on one of them or to put any additional money in their pockets. Feel free to give it a try, though.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> Personally, I have more respect for Scurfa than to put any of those trash company's products on one of them or to put any additional money in their pockets. Feel free to give it a try, though.


You should tell us how you really feel


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Based on the spec sheet, the TS is thinner.
> 
> The TS is 12.6 and the D1 is 14.4.


I think I have got it wrong as you say, but you are quoting the thickness of the Diver One; the BD1 is 16mm thick.
I skim read this and assumed the 20mm was thickness, it must of course be the lug width. Long day 😵‍💫


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

josiahg52 said:


> Personally, I have more respect for Scurfa than to put any of those trash company's products on one of them or to put any additional money in their pockets. Feel free to give it a try, though.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I think I have got it wrong as you say, but you are quoting the thickness of the Diver One; the BD1 is 16mm thick.
> I skim read this and assumed the 20mm was thickness, it must of course be the lug width. Long day ‍
> View attachment 16138188


You're right, was thinking the diver one and not the bell diver. Didn't know the bell diver was such a thick boi.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mesh may be the closest thing to a bracelet i can put on it that's metal for now.... can't wait for that ti bracelet!


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey guys, just got my TS white dial and have reviewed above for some oyster bracelet recommendations. Can I check if anyone knows if the TS and Diver One lug length (not width) and dial curvature are the same so I can use the recommendations made for the diver 1 to the TS, or are they different? I know the width is 20mm but wondering whether curved end links that fit the Diver 1 will fit the TS. 
Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14803907


Where can I find THIS one?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

JLittle said:


> Where can I find THIS one?


You have to find one used. Paul discontinued this one.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

For those that are sensitive, cover your ears.

I tested a ginault bracelet on the D1 and the fit is perfect when using the supplies scurfa spring bars (which are thicker than normal).

For those with a D1 looking for an alternative to the oem bracelet, the ginault (along with other that fit a sub case such as the alpinist bracelet) will fit.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Benjamin1910 said:


> View attachment 16112672
> 
> View attachment 16112671


Which watch is this? Anyone? Is this an earlier release? Thank you 🙏😄


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Which watch is this? Anyone? Is this an earlier release? Thank you


It's a current release. I believe they were just restocked not too long ago on the website.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ryan850 said:


> It's a current release. I believe they were just restocked not too long ago on the website.


Thank you. I better look again ?
Didn't see it ? Didn't think there were such an array of PVD Diver One's. Paul just keeps cranking' these out. I can't keep up. ?

& I like the blue Ti that's coming up soon.

I still don't see it....


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you. I better look again ?
> Didn't see it ? Didn't think there were such an array of PVD Diver One's. Paul just keeps cranking' these out. I can't keep up. ?
> 
> & I like the blue Ti that's coming up soon.
> ...


I think it's this one https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-black-pvd/


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

blackbezel said:


> I think it's this one https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-black-pvd/


No I'm sorry. There's a date & not colored hands. Thank you though. I'm thinking it was an earlier release no longer available.

Maybe "benjamin1910" can tell us or another Scurfa follower


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Scurfa Ti on rubber was only 73g. in comparison, Helm Vanuatu Ti was 133g on bracelet; 103 with a rubber strap + ti folding clasp.

makes me wonder what the complete Ti scurfa would be.... my guess around ~100+g?


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> Scurfa Ti on rubber was only 73g. in comparison, Helm Vanuatu Ti was 133g on bracelet; 103 with a rubber strap + ti folding clasp.
> 
> makes me wonder what the complete Ti scurfa would be.... my guess around ~100+g?


100-105 was my guess a month or so ago. Which will be perfect


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> No I'm sorry. There's a date & not colored hands. Thank you though. I'm thinking it was an earlier release no longer available.
> 
> Maybe "benjamin1910" can tell us or another Scurfa follower
> View attachment 16140678


Ah yes, I looked at the wrong photo, sorry. It is indeed an older model (which I saw on ebay a few months ago but didn't get). I think this is the current version, not very different, but it does have the triangle on the bezel in red https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-nd713rd-gloss/


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

blackbezel said:


> Ah yes, I looked at the wrong photo, sorry. It is indeed an older model (which I saw on ebay a few months ago but didn't get). I think this is the current version, not very different, but it does have the triangle on the bezel in red https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-nd713rd-gloss/


Thank you. I've looked at the site thoroughly and come to the same conclusion. ?


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> mesh may be the closest thing to a bracelet i can put on it that's metal for now.... can't wait for that ti bracelet!
> View attachment 16138891
> 
> View attachment 16138892
> ...


That looks great, adds a vintage element and complements the classic elements of the D1 design. If I wasn't completely happy with the original rubber a mesh is the only bracelet I'd consider changing to.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

My MS family - 18, 19, 20 & 21 

All I need now is #17!

Weights of the 2 steel and 2 titanium watches are as follows:
MS18 - 92g
MS19 - 97g
MS20 - 74g
MS21 - 73g


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey guys not sure how widespread the knowledge is but just thought I'd mention Scurfa advised they're including a brushed oyster bracelet in their 10 year anniversary model. Still over a year away but exciting news nonetheless.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A4S said:


> My MS family - 18, 19, 20 & 21
> 
> All I need now is #17!
> 
> ...


So which do you prefer? Steel or titanium?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

wristroll13 said:


> Hey guys not sure how widespread the knowledge is but just thought I'd mention Scurfa advised they're including a brushed oyster bracelet in their 10 year anniversary model. Still over a year away but exciting news nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What's the 10 year model going to be ? Auto or quartz?


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Galaga said:


> So which do you prefer? Steel or titanium?


I prefer the titanium - you can notice the difference in weight on the wrist. That said, all are amazing quality and have such a great Milsub look on the wrist too


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A4S said:


> I prefer the titanium - you can notice the difference in weight on the wrist. That said, all are amazing quality and have such a great Milsub look on the wrist too


I hope the anniversary model is a Milsub look in an automatic. If they do that I'm in. It would overtake the demand of a Halios IMHO.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I hope the anniversary model is a Milsub look in an automatic. If they do that I'm in. It would overtake the demand of a Halios IMHO.


Two completely different brands IMHO. I don't see it at all.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Galaga said:


> What's the 10 year model going to be ? Auto or quartz?


Not sure, they didn't say.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Two completely different brands IMHO. I don't see it at all.


Agree. Hope they can keep it more original

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

It has to be noon somewhere, right? Beautiful day for a tailgate with D1...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought the new model was going to be a 39mm quartz explorer style with no bezel? The Deckhand, I think is its name. 
Unless there is another special model coming out at the same time.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> I thought the new model was going to be a 39mm quartz explorer style with no bezel? The Deckhand, I think is its name.
> Unless there is another special model coming out at the same time.


Who are you answering?
If I remember right, it's the Deckcrew. And I'm waiting for this one too.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My understanding is that Paul has hinted that he is working on a 39mm fixed bezel piece, although the name is purely conjecture on our parts.

I'm not sure if there's anything other info out there for this or any other future models.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I hope the anniversary model is a Milsub look in an automatic. If they do that I'm in. It would overtake the demand of a Halios IMHO.





Kronoss said:


> Who are you answering?
> If I remember right, it's the Deckcrew. And I'm waiting for this one too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

just reading these recent posts i would have thought the 10th anniversary w/ oyster to be a different release than the deck crew watch. feel those are two distinct enough release descriptions that Paul would have said something different when he recently talked about the deck crew watch. but that's just my take so it could be the same watch for all i know.

be sweet if it were basically a D1-500 Auto on that bracelet!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Pardon my ignorance, did Scurfa officially launch in 2012?

FWIW, my D1 was with me when I fell asleep last night by the fire, doing yardwork this morning, then onto the peloton, replacing a kitchen faucet, subsequently doing dishes, now stuffing party favors for a 7yo party.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

I presume the Anniversary watch will be a diver as that’s what Scurfa is all about. I prefer quartz and would love a solar powered diver that has a black dial and red font like the Bell Diver. All titanium as long as I’m wishing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man. A Scurfa take on a milsub would be sweet. 

I've been keeping an eye out for a solid milsub for a looong time.

To be fair the D1-500 could certainly be dubbed as a Scurfa's take on the milsub already. 

Or the bell diver to some extent as well.

I just love the classic sub dial of triangle, circles and rectangles with sword hands.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Had to go under the hood of my D1 300 today to blow out a spec I noticed last night, that I suspect somehow creeped its way in there when I changed the battery a little while ago and was fidgeting with the movement spacer.

Anyway, back to normal 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I really really want to hate the ghosted bezel. But I just can't. Looks so good!


----------



## LyinLikeARug (Mar 3, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Had to go under the hood of my D1 300 today to blow out a spec I noticed last night, that I suspect somehow creeped its way in there when I changed the battery a little while ago and was fidgeting with the movement spacer.
> 
> Anyway, back to normal
> 
> ...


Oh wow&#8230; How did you fade the bezel? Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bob1035 said:


> I really really want to hate the ghosted bezel. But I just can't. Looks so good!


 Many thanks, Bob ?



LyinLikeARug said:


> Oh wow&#8230; How did you fade the bezel? Looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks x2!

I didn't ghost it myself--another threadgoer (@jstancato) had done so and I bought it from him.

The controversial prior discussion (?) of the ghosted bezel mod starts here:









SCURFA WATCHES


^^^^ Very nice blue, and I love that strap it ships with. Where's "toxic" operating out of now, or did he fold? He's operating under the name "UTE Watch Company" or something like that, and his straps are available on Hodinkee's shop. Watch Straps He's pretty active on Divewatchconnection...




www.watchuseek.com





@timetellinnoob subsequently experimented with bleaching, and posted his process that resulted in a different but also sick looking ghosted bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

People that claim dive watches don't work with suits are full of it!


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

I´ve been looking for a Ti shark mesh for my Ti D1, but with no luck. 
I did find this Ti Milanese mesh, not quite what I wanted but nice all the same. It´s well made, looks good and is very comfortable. I wouldn´t hang a stainless D1 on it but the Ti D1´s weight seems to suit it just fine.
I found a US seller on Amazon with these, buyer feedback said the clasp had ´Junghans´ on it as has mine, it´s not easy to see so it´s no bit deal.

I´ll post a wrist shot soon..........

Anyway, I hope you like it! (I love titanium!)


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Wrist shot this afternoon.......


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob1035 said:


> People that claim dive watches don't work with suits are full of it!


Hear hear. My collection is all divers and I work in a professional/business casual environment. 

#freethediver


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Flightpath said:


> ... Anyway, I hope you like it! (I love titanium!)


 I'm not usually a fan of mesh or Milanese bracelets as they are a bit too Bling for me, but the Titanium has really toned that down and it looks classy and sharp. Very nice.

Yep, Titanium rules. 🤘


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

That´s why I like Ti, less bling!


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Flightpath said:


> I´ve been looking for a Ti shark mesh for my Ti D1, but with no luck.
> I did find this Ti Milanese mesh, not quite what I wanted but nice all the same. It´s well made, looks good and is very comfortable. I wouldn´t hang a stainless D1 on it but the Ti D1´s weight seems to suit it just fine.
> I found a US seller on Amazon with these, buyer feedback said the clasp had ´Junghans´ on it as has mine, it´s not easy to see so it´s no bit deal.
> 
> ...


Can you share a link please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my TS again yesterday and there is so much to like on this one. The case shape and finish, the lumed ceramic bezel, beautiful dial pattern… and it feels solid too, ready for action in style


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone put a titanium oyster on the D1 MS21?? 

Like this one?? 

Hadley-Roma Men's MB5919RTIS&C 20 20-mm Titanium Finished Stainless Steel Watch Strap Hadley-Roma Men's MB5919RTIS&C 20 20-mm Titanium Finished Stainless Steel Watch Strap | Amazon.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scillis said:


> Has anyone put a titanium oyster on the D1 MS21??
> 
> Like this one??
> 
> ...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's a link to the seller of the Ti Milanese. The 1.8mm springbars that are supplied with it don't work with the large holes in the Scurfa lugs so they need to be replaced with 1.8mm sholderless springbars.
Amazon.com: THEAGE Titanium Mesh Watch Band for Mens Women, Mesh Watch Straps 20mm : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

scillis said:


> Has anyone put a titanium oyster on the D1 MS21??
> 
> Like this one??
> 
> ...


That band is not made of titanium and it would weigh as much as the watch, maybe more.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still enjoying this week 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy with my Treasure Seeker 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Happy with my Treasure Seeker
> 
> View attachment 16149312
> View attachment 16149313
> ...


Nice combo for sure


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> You guys know the drill...
> View attachment 14803897
> 
> 
> ...


I find them all to be acceptable, seaworthy & if pressed then I guess I would be willing to be a paid by watches, spokemen. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> I find them all to be acceptable, seaworthy & if pressed then I guess I would be willing to be a paid by watches, spokemen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16150800
> View attachment 16150801


This is the grey that got away.
Beautiful looking watch.
And you take great pictures of it!
I got the blacked-out version of this watch
...and the grey one is just too close to get it also...
plus it's now not being restocked.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> This is the grey that got away.
> Beautiful looking watch.
> And you take great pictures of it!
> I got the blacked-out version of this watch
> ...


I got both 🤓


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

We have pictures at least!

https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-20mm-bracelet-in-brushed-titanium/


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Right on! 👍


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

^^^ Double Right on! 🤘


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Now where’s that pretty blue D1 watch, so I can place just 1 order 😉


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yeah  Can’t wait to try that bracelet on


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Can’t wait! Hope they don’t sell out.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not to interrupt the ti bracelet excitement (also glad to see it, and still considering the forthcoming Carolina Blue ti), but just a quick snap at work of a SS D1:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

wristroll13 said:


> Hey guys, just got my TS white dial and have reviewed above for some oyster bracelet recommendations. Can I check if anyone knows if the TS and Diver One lug length (not width) and dial curvature are the same so I can use the recommendations made for the diver 1 to the TS, or are they different? I know the width is 20mm but wondering whether curved end links that fit the Diver 1 will fit the TS.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


answering my own question in case others were wondering, the lug shape is different so even though the bracelet is the same the end links are different, so recommendations for curved end link bracelets for the Diver One won't necessarily fit the TS. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I haven't mentioned the (hopefully / alleged) upcoming field/deck watch in almost 3 days. So here's another: can't wait to see this @scurfa


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> I got both


Show off - erer ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bob1035 said:


> I haven't mentioned the (hopefully / alleged) upcoming field/deck watch in almost 3 days. So here's another: can't wait to see this @scurfa


Samples in production now but no pics at the minute as changes could be made, many thanks for the interest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

STOKED!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

This D1 Ti is really doing it for me, can’t wait to go to the beach with it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Blues Brothers


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Vanantwerp (Aug 14, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> This D1 Ti is really doing it for me, can’t wait to go to the beach with it.
> View attachment 16153670


Would be grateful for identification of the watchband. Thanks.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Going old school this #ScurfaSunday


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Vanantwerp said:


> Would be grateful for identification of the watchband. Thanks.


Joseph Bonnie! The best tropic rubber imo









Rubber Tropic – Black - Joseph Bonnie







www.josephbonnie.com


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Scurfa has survived the cold plunge pool directly into the hot tub.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Stefan87 said:


> View attachment 16156547



YES!!
Will there be a date version?


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, after daily upon daily wear against two toddlers… a scratch on my titanium D1! 

From what I know about polishing sapphire, it seems like I should just continue to wear this crystal scratch, right? Polishing a beautiful double domed sapphire crystal with diamond paste feels like asking for a bit of trouble?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

kidblue said:


> Well, after daily upon daily wear against two toddlers… a scratch on my titanium D1!
> 
> From what I know about polishing sapphire, it seems like I should just continue to wear this crystal scratch, right? Polishing a beautiful double domed sapphire crystal with diamond paste feels like asking for a bit of trouble?
> 
> ...


I've never seen sapphire scratch like that unless it rubbed up against a diamond or similar material.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

ryan850 said:


> I've never seen sapphire scratch like that unless it rubbed up against a diamond or similar material.


I wish I knew what did it, but Kid Life is REAL. This thing barely leaves my wrist these days and sees it’s way through a lot of knocking around. The case has a few little “love bites”, too, and I’m not precious about it. The crystal getting scratch sucks, though. 

I can’t say I’m surprised, rather impressed — it’s very light in terms of depth, just wondering if there’s anything I should/could do that won’t make it worse.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

This is interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

kidblue said:


> Well, after daily upon daily wear against two toddlers… a scratch on my titanium D1!
> 
> From what I know about polishing sapphire, it seems like I should just continue to wear this crystal scratch, right? Polishing a beautiful double domed sapphire crystal with diamond paste feels like asking for a bit of trouble?
> 
> ...


You certain it’s actually a scratch, not a mark on the glass? I’d try take a soft cloth and some rubbing alcohol and see if you can rub it off. Sapphire is near impossible to scratch, so I’m guessing whatever you hit may have just left a mark on the sapphire.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> You certain it’s actually a scratch, not a mark on the glass? I’d try take a soft cloth and some rubbing alcohol and see if you can rub it off. Sapphire is near impossible to scratch, so I’m guessing whatever you hit may have just left a mark on the sapphire.


I took a toothbrush and dish soap to it, as well as just a good rubbing with a cotton cloth. 

It is definitely a scratch and a very faint one at that. Can’t really catch a fingernail on it but can feel it. Under the loupe it’s definitely a scratch. 

No idea how it happened. Temped to take a Cape Cod to it considering how light it is and the anecdotal success (even though Cape Cod shouldn’t be hard enough. I’ve used diamond paste on flat crystals before but this seems more iffy.


----------



## Vanantwerp (Aug 14, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> Joseph Bonnie! The best tropic rubber imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> YES!!
> Will there be a date version?


No ideea. I just did a screenshot of Facebook and posted it here. Sorry I can't help with your question 🤷


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

kidblue said:


> I wish I knew what did it, but Kid Life is REAL. This thing barely leaves my wrist these days and sees it’s way through a lot of knocking around. The case has a few little “love bites”, too, and I’m not precious about it. The crystal getting scratch sucks, though.


I resemble this comment. My kids are still small(ish), but I am pretty much durable/tool watch 100% of the time around them. My few vintage/delicate pieces are relegated to special events only.

FWIW, I got a tiny scratch on my D1, and managed to make it all but invisible with regular old toothpaste and elbow grease.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob1035 said:


> I resemble this comment. My kids are still small(ish), but I am pretty much durable/tool watch 100% of the time around them. My few vintage/delicate pieces are relegated to special events only.
> 
> FWIW, I got a tiny scratch on my D1, and managed to make it all but invisible with regular old toothpaste and elbow grease.


That gives me a lot of hope — obviously no AR coating to worry about but did you just go in circles or up-and-down? And for how long? Pressure?

It’s a pretty thick crystal so I doubt I can do damage w/ a Cape Cod cloth but now that you’ve had a similar experience, would love to know your specifics.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

To be perfectly honest, I just sort of did it. Some cheapo white toothpaste, a damp cloth, and a couple of rounds of medium pressure, with cleanings between rounds to see if it was doing anything. The toothpaste acts as a really mild polish, which I remember reading about as a trick in Boys Life Magazine (anyone else remember that?).


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob1035 said:


> To be perfectly honest, I just sort of did it. Some cheapo white toothpaste, a damp cloth, and a couple of rounds of medium pressure, with cleanings between rounds to see if it was doing anything. The toothpaste acts as a really mild polish, which I remember reading about as a trick in Boys Life Magazine (anyone else remember that?).


Yeah, I’ve done various polishes on crystals from plastic to mineral using everything from toothpaste to diamond paste but everyone says “once sapphire is scratched, you’re out of luck” and yet TONS of anecdotal experiences of buffing with Cape Cod’s and the like on non-AR-coated sapphire crystals so I figure it’s worth a try. I’m not about to take the diamond paste and Dremel polish wheel to my D1, however!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> This is interesting. Very interesting.


oh GOD. i've not gotten into bronze yet. give these a generation or two i'm sure it'll be my first bronze......


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Now where’s that pretty blue D1 watch, so I can place just 1 order 😉


i actually thought by ordering the dark blue Ti, it would all the sudden make the light blue available-- telling me that if i'd just waited.... but no i was a couple weeks early. i heard 'october' so my guess is it'll come out along side the bracelet (though those two may have nothing to do with each other). and i'm hoping about mid-month (for the bracelet).


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> i actually thought by ordering the dark blue Ti, it would all the sudden make the light blue available-- telling me that if i'd just waited.... but no i was a couple weeks early. i heard 'october' so my guess is it'll come out along side the bracelet (though those two may have nothing to do with each other). and i'm hoping about mid-month (for the bracelet).
> View attachment 16159908




I think Paul said 4 weeks before any new releases due to deployment.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> I think Paul said 4 weeks before any new releases due to deployment.


Yes, 
he said that in a reply to me on Insta yesterday when i told him i was checking his site multiple times a day for new colours


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I saw when Paul said he was off to sea again, everything would be on hold. That's fine. Plenty to juggle in the world of watchery, so gives me time to get sorted. 😀


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

awww, so November now?

Edit: 💥 no! awesome!! ordered!!


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> awww, so November now?


I'm still gonna check the site for new releases every day..


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Back on the bracelet. This would make a great Bond watch - UK design, well made, looks great. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Remember my scratch around four o’clock? Well, about 20 minutes with some medium-grade diamond polish and it’s practically perfect again. I was skeptical but worked perfectly!

I went in circles at first but when I applied a little firm pressure perpendicularly, the scratch faded very quickly. 

I tried .25 microns to start but it was 1.25 microns that did the trick. 

For what it’s worth, I did not use my powerful Dremel, but my little battery-powered rotary tool that is maybe 4v, like 10k RPM. But the touch was firm! 

Anyway, great results that feel worth the time/effort on my daily beater!


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16165842
> 
> View attachment 16165843


Band?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

kidblue said:


> Remember my scratch around four o’clock? Well, about 20 minutes with some medium-grade diamond polish and it’s practically perfect again. I was skeptical but worked perfectly!
> 
> I went in circles at first but when I applied a little firm pressure perpendicularly, the scratch faded very quickly.
> 
> ...


Great work! Glad to see it cleaned up


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

scillis said:


> Band?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crown&Buckle chevron


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> This is interesting. Very interesting.


I have no idea how but some how I have never owned one nor had one added to trade deals , this bronzo looks sexy AF . Especially if offered in automatic ... ohhhhhh 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Gave a brushed oyster bracelet a try, unfortunately straight ends until I find a suitable curved end one but enjoying it nonetheless.
















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Available now, titanium bracelets, everyone have a good weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Available now, titanium bracelets, everyone have a good weekend
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211008/ec2fd1e0414c4e181f640974fc834db1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just made a lot of people’s Friday 

Ordered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OK I sent off my 100 quid! Thank you Alison!!!!


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

I just ordered mine, really looking forward to getting it!
Thanks for your hard work Paul & Alison!👍


_"Yeah, it's basically a block of titanium with a movement inside. Part of the charm."_


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

man oh man, ~$400 for a new Ti combo. Soooooooo tempted!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Just read a great review of the Treasure Seeker on Oracle Time: In Focus: Scurfa, Authentic Dive Watches from A Professional Diver - Oracle Time (oracleoftime.com)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to photos😁Happy Friday 😊👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> You just made a lot of people’s Friday
> 
> Ordered
> 
> ...


Definitely. just ordered black D1 titanium plus ti bracelet 

i was waiting for the new colours but i guess i could always get another 😜


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wow, this is a fun surprise! Ti bracelet ordered!

it's weird because.... i checked today just a couple hours ago on my own and i don't think i saw the price/add to cart option... but the post that they launched it was 12 hours ago so it's been up a while... oh well! it was working now, so 💥

what's also a little funny was, yesterday i finally decided to attach my SS brushed bracelet to my Blue Ti, just to get a sense of what it'll look like (i was going to wait for the Ti bracelet, and i thought it was delayed! lol). you can sort of tell they are mismatched but sort of not, too. looks like i won't have to wear it on the SS for that long afterall...

the last thing was, when i attached it i used HELM springbars... swear i tried it before but it didn't work with the endlinks... or maybe i just misremember trying, but it definitely worked now. Helm bars are fairly similar to the Scurfa ones, but have rounded-off tips that aren't as long as the Scurfa tips. both have pretty strong spring tension. but the rounded tips help a LOT around the lug areas with the off and on... though in this case, there's not much need to detach a Ti bracelet once it's on a Ti watch...


----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)

So I discovered Scurfa watches on the WUS forums a couple months ago and was intrigued by their lineup, backstory and value proposition of the brand. Fast forward to this past Tuesday evening ( Wednesday Morning UK Time) and I decided to pull the trigger on the Bell Diver 1 in black PVD. Two days later, my watch my watch was delivered by DHL. Needless to say, I'm a very pleased customer so far. Thank you Scurfa for a very positive first purchase (definitely will not be the last!)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

sh0wtime said:


> Definitely. just ordered black D1 titanium plus ti bracelet
> 
> i was waiting for the new colours but i guess i could always get another


This is a group of men that have realized long long long ago there is only support for the latter part of your statement. We will be here for you when you announce your new new model has arrived. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

There you go


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Stefan87 said:


> There you go
> View attachment 16170428
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SteelerinTX said:


> So I discovered Scurfa watches on the WUS forums a couple months ago and was intrigued by their lineup, backstory and value proposition of the brand. Fast forward to this past Tuesday evening ( Wednesday Morning UK Time) and I decided to pull the trigger on the Bell Diver 1 in black PVD. Two days later, my watch my watch was delivered by DHL. Needless to say, I'm a very pleased customer so far. Thank you Scurfa for a very positive first purchase (definitely will not be the last!)
> View attachment 16169130


Looks great!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Stefan87 said:


> There you go
> View attachment 16170428


At first glance I thought the second hashtag was " divorcedone " hmmmmm ie a chance all of us " watch hobbyist" take with each and every " I'm sure this will be the last one for a while " mistruth statement uttered from our lying lips. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing those weight comparisons between the Titanium Diver on its rubber vs the bracelet — is there any mention of the bracelet’s weight?
Or… flat ends for possibly moving it to another watch?


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

My titanium bracelet is arriving tomorrow so I'll update when it's landed.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

BishBashBosh said:


> My titanium bracelet is arriving tomorrow so I'll update when it's landed.


I can’t believe I have to wait until FRIDAY for mine!

When you get it, would love to see weight on the strap vs weight on the bracelet!

Also interested to know if there’s any kind of flat-end solution to put it on another watch.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Ordered on Friday delivered today.
I was waiting for new new coloured Ti faced watches but jumped on a black one as soon as the strap was available. It’s actually really nice 😊


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

My Ti bracelet should be delivered today👍🙆‍♂️


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kidblue said:


> I can’t believe I have to wait until FRIDAY for mine!
> 
> When you get it, would love to see weight on the strap vs weight on the bracelet!
> 
> Also interested to know if there’s any kind of flat-end solution to put it on another watch.


i don't know where you live or what your DHL habits are.... mine usually arrive much earlier than DHL's initial estimate. i.e. my titanium watch just ~3 weeks ago, shipped on a monday, estimated for friday, arrived wednesday. Ti bracelet, shipped today, estimated for friday... i'm hoping for it wednesday.... 🤞

i weighed my Helm Ti on bracelet and rubber, and it was 133/103g. then i weighed my Scurfa Ti on rubber, it was 73g. myself and another poster (a week+ back?) were thinking the full Ti scurfa should ring up 100/105ish. should know in a few days =) 

some UK folks have theirs already!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Ti bracelet arrived safe and sound  swift dispatch and delivery as ever.

Ti watch only is 57g. The above pics all show the full bracelet,springbars and end links. I placed the removed links from the SS bracelet on the scales to give a like for like comparison. 

3 SS links weigh 10g, so the Ti will be circa 2g each.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

56 grams doesn't sound like much, but I bet it makes a difference on the wrist!

Take that pelagos!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

A few more pics to show the comparison with the stainless steel. 
Coming in at 107g sized for me , which is 3 links removed. Very clearly different to the SS and reaffirming my love for titanium watches. Perfect.


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

My Ti bracelet arrived about half an hour ago, and is now sized, fitted, and on the wrist..... just perfect.....


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Continuing the Ti wrist shot theme…


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

BishBashBosh said:


> Continuing the Ti wrist shot theme…


Thanks for all the pics and info Bosh! Nice to see the weights and comparisons as well as a side by side to the steel to see the colour difference.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

yes the colour is something i really like now i've had it on my wrist. i want something else in titanium now lol


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anyone know if there will be a more oyster style bracelet coming up behind this new fancier variant? 

For those who got the new bracelet on are these tension pins or screws & how are the micro adjustments?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's my black Ti D1 with Ti bracelet and my stainless blue D1, it has a 2018 Scurfa oyster (non-ratchet) bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

weird; DHL sent me an email... there's some "exception" on my bracelet? first time this has ever happened... it's still ahead of schedule i think, but the message says "the piece has arrived later than normally scheduled and cannot make it's expected planned movement". i think this means it's in LA but got unloaded too late or something? then sounds like it'll be processed "in the next available movement or delivery cycle", so hopefully just tomorrow, and then on as normal.

doesn't sound too crazy, but this is the first time i've gotten an email like that... it does say 'shipment on hold' but it doesn't say anything about customs wanting to charge me or anything. that's definitely never happened before either.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> weird; DHL sent me an email... there's some "exception" on my bracelet? first time this has ever happened... it's still ahead of schedule i think, but the message says "the piece has arrived later than normally scheduled and cannot make it's expected planned movement". i think this means it's in LA but got unloaded too late or something? then sounds like it'll be processed "in the next available movement or delivery cycle", so hopefully just tomorrow, and then on as normal.
> 
> doesn't sound too crazy, but this is the first time i've gotten an email like that... it does say 'shipment on hold' but it doesn't say anything about customs wanting to charge me or anything. that's definitely never happened before either.


Neighor! I am also in LA and got THE SAME MESSAGE.

I was just rolling through the thread to have the same concerned question. 

Anyone ever experience the “shipment is on hold” DHL EXCEPTION? Mine stopped moving and went into “Hold Mode” at around 5:30p, so I’m guessing that everyone just clocked out for the day?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kidblue said:


> Neighor! I am also in LA and got THE SAME MESSAGE.
> 
> I was just rolling through the thread to have the same concerned question.
> 
> Anyone ever experience the “shipment is on hold” DHL EXCEPTION? Mine stopped moving and went into “Hold Mode” at around 5:30p, so I’m guessing that everyone just clocked out for the day?


5:28; sounds like we were probably on the same flight =)

i'm just hoping it'll resume as normal tomorrow morning, to be delivered thursday. it doesn't seem to be some crazy 'customs' holdup, just maybe the plane got unloaded past the pickup is my guess.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I’ve gotten the “Exception” message before, it only means the package missed it’s next planned movement. Both times it’s happened to me the package still arrived on or before the original projected delivery date. Seems like DHL pads their dates a little bit for just such issues.

Lots of info (and some angsty drama) if you Google “DHL Exception Code.” Might want to wait and see if it starts moving tomorrow first.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> I’ve gotten the “Exception” message before, it only means the package missed it’s next planned movement. Both times it’s happened to me the package still arrived on or before the original projected delivery date. Seems like DHL pads their dates a little bit for just such issues.
> 
> Lots of info (and some angsty drama) if you Google “DHL Exception Code.” Might want to wait and see if it starts moving tomorrow first.


yea it already looks like the hold was up and it cleared customs at like 8:something PM. i think some packages are obvious harmless parcels and pass through procedures quickly most of the time. if you have some weird lumpy crazy package, you are probably bound to some scrutiny. but this will be a big 2day packet, slips through fast.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

had to share
















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone know if there will be a more oyster style bracelet coming up behind this new fancier variant?
> 
> For those who got the new bracelet on are these tension pins or screws & how are the micro adjustments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


There's been no indication that an Oyster style bracelet is in the pipeline. 

The links are pin and collar, the same as the stainless steel version. Likewise the micro adjust, three sensibly spaced holes which allow for a perfect fit.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BishBashBosh said:


> There's been no indication that an Oyster style bracelet is in the pipeline.
> 
> The links are pin and collar, the same as the stainless steel version. Likewise the micro adjust, three sensibly spaced holes which allow for a perfect fit.


i'm not alone in thinking they could have 4 micro adjusts there, am i? the clasp seems long enough and adding another hole it wouldn't hit anything or function differently.....


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Nothing a little time with a drill press won't solve....


FWIW, I bet some non-Scurfa bracelets could fit. Most of the Sub specific stuff would be prohibitively expensive to me, but I bet there's something reasonable out there for those that don't want the Scurfa bracelet


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Whilst there's space for a fourth hole I'm not sure its needed or beneficial.
The current arrangement gives more than 1 full link of adjustment so you can get a perfect fit and still leave one hole if you're one of those people who like to have room for summer expansion.

Having a larger number of holes can also leave a lot of clasp "outboard" of the pin and on a diver/ tool watch it can snag much more easily, so having only 3 holes isn't done without reason imo.

If I really needed to use the watch over a wetsuit then I'd put it on the supplied rubber strap.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone know if there will be a more oyster style bracelet coming up behind this new fancier variant?
> 
> For those who got the new bracelet on are these tension pins or screws & how are the micro adjustments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


it's coming as part of their 10 yr anniversary they said

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks great on the tropic!




wristroll13 said:


> had to share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bingo!! Arrival! Thanks Team Scurfa!! & thanks so much for including Scurfa spring bars 👍

I’m not gonna put this on my MS20 just yet, but will save it for the upcoming blue


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Bingo!! Arrival! Thanks Team Scurfa!! & thanks so much for including Scurfa spring bars 👍
> 
> I’m not gonna put this on my MS20 just yet, but will save it for the upcoming blue
> 
> View attachment 16177126


Just received mine as well. Was a little jolted upon opening and the first thing I saw was 'Stainless Steel' on the back of the clasp! I should have removed from the envelope right side up as you did.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ha, I didn’t see that, luckily. I just stuck it in the drawer 😄


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Continuing the Ti bracelet trend… I like it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wristroll13 said:


> had to share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so good. Love the white dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers Scurfa bros


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tiki5698 said:


> Continuing the Ti bracelet trend… I like it!
> View attachment 16177476


It looks great!


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

It was bound to happen — 

Anyone know the size/source for a COLLAR? 
I lost one during sizing. Still have the pin but the collar is lost somewhere deep in a carpet!

Edit: HOLY COW I FOUND IT


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

What percentage of Scurfas sold are quartz I’m a future buyer and leaning towards quartz as I destroyed a SKX surfing ,ps new bronze looks hot.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BishBashBosh said:


> Whilst there's space for a fourth hole I'm not sure its needed or beneficial.
> The current arrangement gives more than 1 full link of adjustment so you can get a perfect fit and still leave one hole if you're one of those people who like to have room for summer expansion.
> 
> Having a larger number of holes can also leave a lot of clasp "outboard" of the pin and on a diver/ tool watch it can snag much more easily, so having only 3 holes isn't done without reason imo.
> ...


well it's partially that they could also do 4 within or very close to the same total length of the original 3. i'm sure they know what they're doing, just seems like there could be situations for some people where 1 more adjust wouldn't hurt.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'd left for work this morning and my bracelet showed up of course an hour or so later. when i got home, it suspiciously wasn't around inside or outside, and roommates bring in everything and there was stuff brought in today.... after a couple of minutes of looking around the porch for a package that clearly wasn't there, i looked at the delivery confirmation link, where there was a picture of the delivery-- on a porch that looked.... similar to ours hahaha. so basically it was left one door over, and they had at least 2 other things piled up, and they weren't home... so i just took it lol as it's mine. whew.

then didn't size it til a little later. 109g it ended up being. i thought i took 4 links out of scurfa bracelets, but i take 3 out. in comparison, Gloss Blue on cheapo mesh was 131g, ss bracelet on ND513RD was 155g. i thought the ss would actually be heavier! probably will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Badger18 said:


> What percentage of Scurfas sold are quartz I’m a future buyer and leaning towards quartz as I destroyed a SKX surfing ,ps new bronze looks hot.


I would say the majority based on most Paul’s models being quartz over auto. 
Although the treasure seekers seem to be selling quite well. 

They are well built solid watches. It ended up beating out my old SKX031.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

BishBashBosh said:


> There's been no indication that an Oyster style bracelet is in the pipeline.
> 
> The links are pin and collar, the same as the stainless steel version. Likewise the micro adjust, three sensibly spaced holes which allow for a perfect fit.


Ohhhh snap!!! That was harsh. Too bad as I want the oyster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

if the '10 year' model is based off the D1 case again, it would make sense that it fits other D1's. but if it's an updated case, perhaps it wouldn't fit?


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Crazy question (why mess with perfection, right? — but what are the bezel dimensions/compatibility?
I’ve seen a couple insert switches and, if they’re standard size and pop on-off, would be interested to see a 12 hour or dual scale insert on the D1.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Flightpath said:


> Here's my black Ti D1 with Ti bracelet and my stainless blue D1, it has a 2018 Scurfa oyster (non-ratchet) bracelet.
> View attachment 16175345


What Oyster? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

My Ti bracelet arrived today, too!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

scillis said:


> What Oyster?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was mentioned there would be a 10 year anniversary Scurfa coming, with an oyster bracelet.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

So as of right now, here's what we "know" is coming:

D1 titanium in Orange and bright blue - pics on instagram
D1 bronze - pics on instagram
Deck Hand/Crew hand/whatever - mentioned here and instagram
10th anniversary something? - mentioned somewhere?
MS22? - me guessing

Scurfa has quickly become my favorite microbrand to follow!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Had to get the blue Ti too 😝 Has a really nice shade of petrol blue and I like it better on the bracelet. Black on tropic just does it for me.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Looks great! Happy you finally got your Titanium Diver One(s)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today
So freaking nice


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe this has been covered before but what is a compatible bezel insert size for the current D1?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kidblue said:


> I believe this has been covered before but what is a compatible bezel insert size for the current D1?


supposedly Seiko SKX inserts, but not sure how the various aftermarket types, with different slopes and angles and thicknesses etc would interact with the Scurfa hardware. i remember someone did post a bezel insert mod quite some months ago-- maybe even a year or two ago.... but that's the _only _one i remember. which is a roundabout way of saying it doesn't seem a lot of people have tried this mod.... would probably be a bunch of pictures if it worked well...


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 16, 2012)

Bob1035 said:


> So as of right now, here's what we "know" is coming:
> 
> D1 titanium in Orange and bright blue - pics on instagram
> D1 bronze - pics on instagram
> ...


So unfortunately my second generation Diver One has bitten the dust. I am planning on fixing it, but in the meantime I was also looking at the new models. The black ss D1 is looking very tempting at the moment (and happens to be one of the few in stock) but I might wait if there's something much better coming along.

I'm not interested in the colours or the bronze, but the 'Deck Hand' and the 10th anniversary sound interesting. Does anyone know where I can find more info on those?


Thanks


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ShakeyJake said:


> So unfortunately my second generation Diver One has bitten the dust. I am planning on fixing it, but in the meantime I was also looking at the new models. The black ss D1 is looking very tempting at the moment (and happens to be one of the few in stock) but I might wait if there's something much better coming along.
> 
> I'm not interested in the colours or the bronze, but the 'Deck Hand' and the 10th anniversary sound interesting. Does anyone know where I can find more info on those?
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 16, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16189239


😁 Well if we have names and such I'd assumed you got the info from _somewhere_. I guess I'll keep up with instagram for the moment.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Is the TI bracelet better than Stainless Steel? How much weight difference? I want an oyster bracelet but willing to compromise since ppl are so happy with the Scurfa. Any thoughts? Less links are better for hair lol  wish Paul made the oyster. MS21 in the house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

ShakeyJake said:


> 😁 Well if we have names and such I'd assumed you got the info from _somewhere_. I guess I'll keep up with instagram for the moment.


Purely speculation on our part for the names. Since the Diver 1 is a "Sub Sea Asset", we half jokingly named the less deep diving focuses piece as the Deck Hand, etc.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you guys experiencing a lot of glare in the crystal of your D1? 
I have a black gloss D1 and I find it hard to wear because of the constant glare in/on the crystal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

scillis said:


> Is the TI bracelet better than Stainless Steel? How much weight difference? I want an oyster bracelet but willing to compromise since ppl are so happy with the Scurfa. Any thoughts? Less links are better for hair lol  wish Paul made the oyster. MS21 in the house


I'm loving the titanium bracelet .
It takes exactly the same form as the current Diver One SS bracelet, which I find to be a great blend of style and function. Very flexible in the right directions making it more comfortable than an Oyster, but not as showy as a traditional Jubilee style. Ideal on a functional dive watch that in my hands will get a moderately tough life. 
It is significantly lighter (approx 30%, which makes sense as Ti is 60% the mass of 916 SS) as you'll see in the photos below, there's another post of mine after that one if you want to go back and take a look. 
Well worth the relatively small premium imo over the SS, but I've been a longtime fan of titanium for watches.HTH


BishBashBosh said:


> View attachment 16174378
> View attachment 16174380
> View attachment 16174381
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I think the deckhand is supposed to be a 39mm quartz with no bezel. 
Can anyone confirm that the deckhand and 10 year model are two different watches?

Paul is expected to release some of the new models and possibly top up stock in a couple weeks when he returns from sea.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> Are you guys experiencing a lot of glare in the crystal of your D1?
> I have a black gloss D1 and I find it hard to wear because of the constant glare in/on the crystal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does have a lot of glare I find too compared to many divers out there these days. Due to the single dome construction and shape. Probably makes the crystal stronger and helps with WR. But yes it has more distortion and glare than the typical enthusiast Diver. 

That said it doesn’t bother me too much and I chalk it up to “charm”

I do imagine the glossy black dial of yours probably accentuates it compared to the matte dials.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Was just looking over the Scurfa web site and came across this one. Has this been posted or mentioned? Billed as the Titanium "Proto" Dial, but it looks like it's being readied for release? Is this old news? I guess it passed muster. Looks good to me... and now vying for my attention as a choice between the upcoming light blue.


Upcoming Light Blue










Proto Dial Blue​


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Was just looking over the Scurfa web site and came across this one. Has this been posted or mentioned? Billed as the Titanium "Proto" Dial, but it looks like it's being readied for release? Is this old news? I guess it passed muster. Looks good to me... and now vying for my attention as a choice between the upcoming light blue.
> 
> 
> Upcoming Light Blue
> ...


What I remember of that one from IG:





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Thank you ck2k01👍 I’m not in the IG venue, so guess that’s why I missed it. Well, now it’s over here. 😄


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Thank you ck2k01👍 I’m not in the IG venue, so guess that’s why I missed it. Well, now it’s over here. 😄


You bet. I hopped on IG about a year ago, and have found it helpful for keeping up to date with brands, FWIW.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh wow. 

That brushed blue dial May be my fave D1 yet. 

That’s awesome!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

boatswain said:


> It does have a lot of glare I find too compared to many divers out there these days. Due to the single dome construction and shape. Probably makes the crystal stronger and helps with WR. But yes it has more distortion and glare than the typical enthusiast Diver.
> 
> That said it doesn’t bother me too much and I chalk it up to “charm”
> 
> I do imagine the glossy black dial of yours probably accentuates it compared to the matte dials.


I was suspecting the dial as a culprit as well. I don’t remember this much glare in the models I previously owned..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I need that Proto…looks like I’ll be buying another scurfa! 😆 

Will have to see which blue I like better tho. 



Riddim Driven said:


> Was just looking over the Scurfa web site and came across this one. Has this been posted or mentioned? Billed as the Titanium "Proto" Dial, but it looks like it's being readied for release? Is this old news? I guess it passed muster. Looks good to me... and now vying for my attention as a choice between the upcoming light blue.
> 
> 
> Upcoming Light Blue
> ...


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just hit my inbox, looks like 3 new colors!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I was just about to post the same -- Not 1, but 2 blues    
Note to self Today: Have lunch, order a Scurfa...​





​



​

​
​


​
​
​
​​
​





​


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Orders open up at 18:00 BST (17:00 UTC) tonight.

Like the look of the orange, but I'm all titanium'ed up a the moment. 🤘


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm excited for Scurfa's expanding line, and can't wait to see an orange Ti on someone's wrist! As I've said, I'm more eagerly anticipating one of the other future releases 

I'm the meantime, happy Friday Scurfa friends! A little WUS surfing before heading out into the frey at the jobsite today...


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

I currently have an orange Diver One, but I have become a total titanium fan boy so I'm going to get an orange titanium watch, put it on my orange striped Erika's MN strap and then have the ULTIMATE Scurfa. At least for me.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Proto One & Done  

The 2 new blue offerings almost canceled each other out for me, as I love them both. The "Proto" threw a spanner in the works. But won in the end...


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

i was waiting for the new colours but got impatient & bought a black titanium one the day the titanium bracelets went live.
however now i don't really want a date window......


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sh0wtime said:


> i was waiting for the new colours but got impatient & bought a black titanium one the day the titanium bracelets went live.
> however now i don't really want a date window......


Well, there are a lot to choose from. Should be easy to move it along and get the one you want. Though it's pretty hard to just own one it seems. I know there's a few I would like now. It's brutal


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've had my eye on the ti light blue since it was first teased 🤤

I missed having a D1-500 alongside my D1-300 (I weirdly find that HEV kind of a neat visual addition to the case side), I'm a sucker for ti these days, and the ~ Carolina blue color seemed quite fun (and a little different from the more common pastel blue).










I grabbed the ti bracelet upon its drop just in case it sold out, and to make myself commit to the ti light blue (I had Paul and Alison just hang on to the bracelet for me to save on some shipping).

Alison kindly just invoiced me separately for the ti light blue today.

Looking forward to posting back when it arrives!










And if it needs a nickname, I propose the D1-Jordan, or D1 Titanium Heel


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Right on!! That’s the one I honed in on too. Still 2nd guessing myself, so I will be looking forward to your photos.

Happy Scurfa days again 👍👏🏻


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's another quick comparison between the Ti and SS cases/bracelets. The difference is more or less apparent depending on lighting, but it's clear which is which.

These are such fun.

(edited to add that the bezel inserts do line up IRL, there's some camera distortion happening there that makes them look wonky)


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Man, as a native son of North Carolina, and product of the UNC system, you are not helping me resist.....  



ck2k01 said:


> View attachment 16194062
> 
> 
> View attachment 16194067
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

these weren't deliberate comparison pics, but crops from bigger pics. but as you say the differences are in there. a little more obvious when the Ti is a little farther from the light and seems grayer/flatter.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Bought the Ti proto-dial yesterday. Really looking forward to trying out my first Scurfa!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just ordered the orange titanium with titanium bracelet. Been a while since I had a Scurfa, looking forward to the full Ti experience


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

I have zero watches with a date but, my, that new beveled date window is tops. And tempting! Great update. Love all the new Ti options.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the Orange Ti is awesome too!

Gloss orange SS:


















they didn't do much to differentiate them visually, though i believe the Ti has a flat dial, where the Glossy is err, glossy. i believe it's the dial type which determines how the date window is cut. and the flat dial with the Ti is definitely more toolish. that should be pretty cool!

would have been interesting to see it with white hands, but i guess that would throw off the balance of the black bezel and all the black markings on the dial.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Holy smokes! What a watch and WHAT a dial.
The size is just right for my taste, it’s light, easy to read and the lumen is really great! I knew that people are pleased with Scurfa watches, but this blew me away. Happy days.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Looks great! Congrats! Feel free to post more pics 👍


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

D.Sanko said:


> Holy smokes! What a watch and WHAT a dial.
> The size is just right for my taste, it’s light, easy to read and the lumen is really great! I knew that people are pleased with Scurfa watches, but this blew me away. Happy days.
> View attachment 16200540


That’s really neat, thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Damn you guys! I caved and ordered the titanium bracelet for my blue Ti d1!  Should be here in a few days! 

Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I've had my eye on the ti light blue since it was first teased
> 
> I missed having a D1-500 alongside my D1-300 (I weirdly find that HEV kind of a neat visual addition to the case side), I'm a sucker for ti these days, and the ~ Carolina blue color seemed quite fun (and a little different from the more common pastel blue).
> 
> ...


Uh oh. Turns out we’ve got ourselves a fair weather fan with the ti light blue. Somewhere in between Tar Heel blue and Blue Devil blue, and trending toward Duke 




























Or more More Doxa 600 than Tudor Pelagos blue.

Works for me in any case as I just moved my smurf blue CW C60 Trident Pro Mk2 the other day, so was down a bold blue of any sort 

Won’t have too much time to play with it today, but it definitely feels lighter, looks a little darker, and somehow seems a little thinner. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Right on! That's a beaut! It's going to look very sharp on the bracelet


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

So... I'll be joining the Scurfa family once again. After regretting selling a lot of my watches, i just ordered a Treasure Seeker in white, earlier this evening.

Very happy, a white dial diver will finally be in my collection!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Right on! That's a beaut! It's going to look very sharp on the bracelet


Thanks 

Just checked in the window and the dial lightens up a bit in sunlight. Will post a pic of that ASAP  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

The new titanium range look so good and the pictures on here only make it more tempting 

But do I really need a 7th Scurfa lol? 😆


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

I purchased a new DiverOne two weeks ago since the titanium bracelet dropped, my second Scurfa in 5 years (previous sold the DLC version). Really great watch, very light and legible, but I had a very hard time installing the bracelet on the watch. It seemed as thought the tolerances for the spring bars were to tight as and (in my thoughts) scratched the heck out of the back lugs. I still love the watch and happy I purchased it, just a bit hesitant to put a bracelet on it...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ You’re not alone FORMULa. My MS20 D1 is terribly marred on the back of the lugs. Steady hands are necessary too.

Beautiful photo 👍


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i've used HELM spring bars on my latest Scurfa; rounded tips!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

FORMULa said:


> I purchased a new DiverOne two weeks ago since the titanium bracelet dropped, my second Scurfa in 5 years (previous sold the DLC version). Really great watch, very light and legible, but I had a very hard time installing the bracelet on the watch. It seemed as thought the tolerances for the spring bars were to tight as and (in my thoughts) scratched the heck out of the back lugs. I still love the watch and happy I purchased it, just a bit hesitant to put a bracelet on it...


Since it’s titanium that’s easily fixed with an eraser or a glass-fibre pen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> i've used HELM spring bars on my latest Scurfa; rounded tips!


Intriguing! How is the "tip fit"? I really like how the OEM scurfa bars extend nearly to the outside edge of the lugs.

edit - took a flyer and ordered some, will report back


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

The new Ti. I like the flat orange dial better than the gloss which I previously owned. Also picked up the titanium bracelet but debating wether to put it on this one or my black Ti.


----------



## robdad (Apr 6, 2014)

Went for the light blue Ti - I already have the MS21 so this seems different enough to have both! - came straight off the rubber strap (they don’t fit me well as I have large wrists) - tbh the strap is just too bright a blue, but the dial looks lovely on a light grey NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Looks nice. Man, the photos really vary in color from one hue to the next.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Looks nice. Man, the photos really vary in color from one hue to the next.


Definitely some range to the light blue dial (the darker blue bezel a little less so). 

I corrected the white balance in my original photo to provide a more accurate representation of the blue in a darker indoor setting, with harsh indoor lighting (to offset the shadowing and yellow tone). 

robdad's photo more accurately depicts the dial color (lighter) in brighter lighting.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Hey thanks! 👍 I really like the blue. I think my Proto arrives today. I was torn. I still may have to get the blue. 😉


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Hey thanks! 👍 I really like the blue. I think my Proto arrives today. I was torn. I still may have to get the blue. 😉


Looking forward to your NWA shots of the proto!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow! These titanium models are worth the hype! Definitely notice the weight difference.

Agree with some of the comments on shades. The dial is N. Caroline blue and the bezel is richer.

I took a sided by side with the cobalt blue.

The shades are different enough to warrant getting Another for you on the fence.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow “shock”! So the one on the left is the new Ti Light Blue? I think your shot is the most natural example yet. Crazy how the shots differ so much. I gotta say the Scurfa web pics are also a bit deceptive. A lot of rich colors in the D1 stable.
Thanks 👍


----------



## robdad (Apr 6, 2014)

When I opened the box and saw the watch on the VERY bright blue rubber strap I thought I’d made the wrong choice tbh. But on a more subdued NATO the dial and bezel are still striking but not overpowering. I’m not really a bracelet guy but might be tempted especially when my MS21 is back with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It looks great on the bracelet! With any bold colors one just has to take ownership 😄
Orange & yellow dials look great on other people, but I get minimal wear out of them as I find them mood sensitive 😎


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

robdad said:


> When I opened the box and saw the watch on the VERY bright blue rubber strap I thought I’d made the wrong choice tbh. But on a more subdued NATO the dial and bezel are still striking but not overpowering. I’m not really a bracelet guy but might be tempted especially when my MS21 is back with me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah the blue strap is bright. But I think on another strap it is the way to go.


----------



## ocoee (Oct 4, 2018)

I've very pleased with how the Ti Proto turned out. It's hard to capture in the images but shifts between several iridescent shades of blue.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Mine came in late this evening, so Q&D's (still in plastic) as I was losing the light. I concur with the above. The dial on the "Proto" is a departure from past D1's in as much as it is transformational. It's not "sunburst" per say, but does have chameleon like tendencies with the smallest movement of the wrist the dial loses the color tone that attracted me to the watch. Fascinating  

A few shots. This one plays wildly in the light!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

ocoee said:


> I've very pleased with how the Ti Proto turned out. It's hard to capture in the images but shifts between several iridescent shades of blue.
> 
> View attachment 16203234
> View attachment 16203235


Agreed. Looks great! Congrats!

My Proto just landed a few minutes ago and I was surprised when I saw the dial. I was not expecting it to be so dynamic. The color shifts are really cool.

My iPhone camera is not picking up the same tones I am seeing. To me when it lightens up it’s more turquoise or aqua in color than my images suggest.

Looking forward to seeing it during the day if we ever get some sun back around these parts.

Really digging the pics of the light blue and orange dials as well.

Congrats guys and enjoy!

I’m very happy to have a D1 back in the collection after being without any for a couple of years or so.

Have a great one!





































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Mine came in late this evening, so Q&D's (still in plastic) as I was losing the light. I concur with the above. The dial on the "Proto" is a departure from past D1's in as much as it is transformational. It's not "sunburst" per say, but does have chameleon like tendencies with the smallest movement of the wrist the dial loses the color tone that attracted me to the watch. Fascinating
> 
> A few shots. This one plays wildly in the light!
> 
> ...


Saw this after I posted. I feel similarly, I think. While I am really enjoying the way the colors change, part of me wishes it was closer to what I was originally expecting.

That being said I keep getting distracted looking at the color play as I move my wrist and find myself somewhat mesmerized by the way it shifts. 

Crazy thing is if there was a version where the dial color was the shade of blue I was expecting and remained more static I could quite possibly see myself owning both. Haha

Cheers,

Casey




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, a watch like this shouldn’t be worn while driving. A wicked distraction 😄

I gotta say, when it’s on, it’s amazing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! 

Proto dials looking great!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bob1035 said:


> Intriguing! How is the "tip fit"? I really like how the OEM scurfa bars extend nearly to the outside edge of the lugs.
> 
> edit - took a flyer and ordered some, will report back


they're definitely not as long as the scurfa ones. but they have similarly very strong spring tension in them.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kca said:


> Agreed. Looks great! Congrats!
> 
> My Proto just landed a few minutes ago and I was surprised when I saw the dial. I was not expecting it to be so dynamic. The color shifts are really cool.
> 
> ...


Great series of photos Casey. You captured the effect of the dial nicely. I was trying to do similar. This is one interesting release.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Great series of photos Casey. You captured the effect of the dial nicely. I was trying to do similar. This is one interesting release.


Thanks! It’s definitely interesting! 

This morning I found that in natural light (still no sun here), the dial tends to look as I was originally expecting it to. 

Gotta say I’m a little obsessed with it right now  Might need to put it away so I don’t waste the entire day checking it out in different lighting. Haha

I had also kind of forgotten how cool the dome distortion is on these things.

Anyway, I’ll stop hijacking the thread now. But first, more pics 



























































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh yeh -- This one is a hard drug. It's mesmerizing. Do not stare into the dial. You have been warned.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I'm waffling again. "Proto" vs "Light Blue" (wanna trade)  Any of you kind souls that received the "light Blue" D1, please feel free to post more photos in varying light. I'd like to see what it really looks like. Yes, the saturation in camera processing is not very exact.

Thank you!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Orange Ti arrived less than an hour ago. Woohoo!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

kca said:


> Thanks! It’s definitely interesting!
> 
> This morning I found that in natural light (still no sun here), the dial tends to look as I was originally expecting it to.
> 
> ...


Damn—and I thought the light blue was dynamic . . .

Super cool dynamism with the proto!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Damn you DHL!! Was absolutely looking forward to taking ownership of my white Treasure Seeker today, as planned. But, i left the house for about 10 minutes, and ofcourse then they came. As if they were waiting around the corner until i left. 

Just got the notification that it's at a DHL location, but i can collect the watch tomorrow. Bad luck, i turned 30 today and would have been a nice surprise to getting the watch!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Damn you DHL!! Was absolutely looking forward to taking ownership of my white Treasure Seeker today, as planned. But, i left the house for about 10 minutes, and ofcourse then they came. As if they were waiting around the corner until i left.
> 
> Just got the notification that it's at a DHL location, but i can collect the watch tomorrow. Bad luck, i turned 30 today and would have been a nice surprise to getting the watch!


Ugh. But Happy Bday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> Damn you DHL!! Was absolutely looking forward to taking ownership of my white Treasure Seeker today, as planned. But, i left the house for about 10 minutes, and ofcourse then they came. As if they were waiting around the corner until i left.
> 
> Just got the notification that it's at a DHL location, but i can collect the watch tomorrow. Bad luck, i turned 30 today and would have been a nice surprise to getting the watch!


Happy Birthday! I’ve been there and it sucks but I can assure you the Treasure Seeker is worth the wait! 

I have the Hydrahat blue but that white dial looks sweet. Would love to see pics when you get it 

Good luck getting it tomorrow and enjoy!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday!

It's worth the wait.

I went with the black dial, but it was a tough call between that and the white dial. Enjoy it!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for the birthday wishes! Had a lovely day.

But, now the Treasure Seeker is finally here! It is really good looking, wears fantastic! Well done again Paul!



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tried to grab some shots of what the light blue looks like in brighter lighting. 

To keep the Carolina theme going, the bezel and strap are somewhere short of Duke blue, whereas the dial is more Tar Heel blue.










And two fancier shots, which are never easy with D1s given the reflective crystal and typical dial color dynamism 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great pics ck. The bezel blue is so vibrant

I gotta say Paul nailed these titanium models. I love the weight on them and the bracelet is very comfortable. 
Heck I wouldn’t be surprised if he used titanium spring bars.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Great pics ck. The bezel blue is so vibrant
> 
> I gotta say Paul nailed these titanium models. I love the weight on them and the bracelet is very comfortable.
> Heck I wouldn’t be surprised if he used titanium spring bars.


Many thanks! I’m quite pleased with the light blue 

Fully concurred about Paul really crushing it with these Ti models.

I’ve still got to get around to resizing and trying the Ti bracelet.

Now charge me an extra $50 for scratch resistant coating and we can call it a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> Heck I wouldn’t be surprised if he used titanium spring bars.


Doubt it. Just like the clasp on the Ti bracelets isn't titanium.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> Holy smokes! What a watch and WHAT a dial.
> The size is just right for my taste, it’s light, easy to read and the lumen is really great! I knew that people are pleased with Scurfa watches, but this blew me away. Happy days.
> View attachment 16200540


Wow  that is the one I want to order.  this is hot. Congratulations  nice pic too


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Many thanks! I’m quite pleased with the light blue
> 
> Fully concurred about Paul really crushing it with these Ti models.
> 
> ...


Took a break for said resizing 

Though the lighting outside has betrayed me once again (my iPhone gets a bit “noisy” in poor lighting, and I have to “estimate” the true coloring in post editing).










Anyway, I think the tight tolerances of the end links were mentioned, with which I can concur. I aced installation on one side with some tape (no marks!), but the tape betrayed me (lifted up over the spring bar) on the other side, resulting in tiny faint scratches (#but it’s a Scurfa).

Decent ti bracelet. A little lighter, “jangly-er,” and darker than the SS.

And looks good on the light blue to my eye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the great shots here & above, & commentary on the color rendering. You feel it’s pretty true then?

It’s still strong for “light blue” 😉 & heading towards the “Hydra Hat” TS … maybe?

Looks great on the bracelet 👍


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

So, have a little problem with my new titanium bracelet. Finally got around to attaching/sizing it and ran into an issue right out of gate. Seems that on one of the last permanent links (the one that the spring bar passes through to attach the end link) the holes are not in alignment and will not allow the spring bar to pass through. Looks like one hole is simply drilled a little off and too close to the edge. Tried to capture the two holes (on the same link) in the photos. The other side of the bracelet is fine. 

Since this is not a removable link I’m guessing I’ll need a new bracelet?

I reached out to Scurfa for help. Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Lawrence648 said:


> So, have a little problem with my new titanium bracelet.
> 
> * * * *


Regrets to hear. I trust Paul will quickly get that sorted for you 



Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for the great shots here & above, & commentary on the color rendering. You feel it’s pretty true then?
> 
> It’s still strong for “light blue” 😉 & heading towards the “Hydra Hat” TS … maybe?
> 
> Looks great on the bracelet 👍


You bet!

About the color, I'd say the three pictures I posted at #3,144 provide the truest representation of the dial, bezel, and strap color in decent lighting.

In poorly lit indoor scenarios, everything darkens up a good bit, and start to learn toward Hydra Hat.

And thanks! I'll probably leave it on the bracelet for a bit now that it's installed, and is still light


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)

My first full day of wearing my new TS. Happy with the purchase.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I imagine we’re gonna get some orange shots today  

So until then, light blue 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> I imagine we’re gonna get some orange shots today
> 
> So until then, light blue
> 
> ...


You are correct!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Lawrence648 said:


> You are correct!
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16210351[/ATTACH]


Much more appropriate 

Happy Halloween, all!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the orange DiverOne gloss this evening for Halloween 









Happy Halloween from our family to yours


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Happy Monday 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s sharp and a fun blue as well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday with the navy blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker. This one is Paul’s best yet, solid and still a proper dive watch but much more refined and so well finished for the $. 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s sharp and a fun blue as well


Indeed, a sharp Smurfs blue dial (at “baseline”) and royal blue bezel, with the dial color ranging up to matching the bezel color depending on the lighting and angle.

But at bottom, I think you’re 100% right: it’s just a “fun” blue color way. Makes me want to wear it regardless of whether it’s more of a “summer” color way. Because it’s just fun and pleasant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, a sharp Smurfs blue dial (at “baseline”) and royal blue bezel, with the dial color ranging up to matching the bezel color depending on the lighting and angle.
> 
> But at bottom, I think you’re 100% right: it’s just a “fun” blue color way. Makes me want to wear it regardless of whether it’s more of a “summer” color way. Because it’s just fun and pleasant.
> 
> ...


You can make a rainy fall day feel like summer  that’s the power of Scurfa


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## robdad (Apr 6, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, a sharp Smurfs blue dial (at “baseline”) and royal blue bezel, with the dial color ranging up to matching the bezel color depending on the lighting and angle.
> 
> But at bottom, I think you’re 100% right: it’s just a “fun” blue color way. Makes me want to wear it regardless of whether it’s more of a “summer” color way. Because it’s just fun and pleasant.
> 
> ...


I have to admit I’m not a fan of the colour of the bezel (or the strap) at all - I’ve not worn mine for more than 5 minutes even since putting it onto a light grey Nato. Just too bright - whereas the more muted
light blue of the dial is exactly what I wanted/expected. I really don’t like the ‘clash’ between the dial and bezel - which is a shame as it’s such a brilliant watch but just not for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

All these fun colors and here I am with my boring black dial 😝


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, that makes 2 of us 👍😄


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Black is timeless most colours are a trend that come and go , but that orange D1 T looks sweet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

robdad said:


> I have to admit I’m not a fan of the colour of the bezel (or the strap) at all - I’ve not worn mine for more than 5 minutes even since putting it onto a light grey Nato. Just too bright - whereas the more muted
> light blue of the dial is exactly what I wanted/expected. I really don’t like the ‘clash’ between the dial and bezel - which is a shame as it’s such a brilliant watch but just not for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel ya. I never quite gelled with the Green Meanie that I had for a bit, in part due to the different greens of the dial and bezel. 

I’ve been in a bold color phase lately, though, so this one’s working for me.







































Badger18 said:


> Black is timeless most colours are a trend that come and go , but that orange D1 T looks sweet.


Word. We’re spoiled for color options with Scurfa. Great conservative choices, in addition to several fun, bolder color ways if you’re feeling a little wild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

robdad said:


> I have to admit I’m not a fan of the colour of the bezel (or the strap) at all - I’ve not worn mine for more than 5 minutes even since putting it onto a light grey Nato. Just too bright - whereas the more muted
> light blue of the dial is exactly what I wanted/expected. I really don’t like the ‘clash’ between the dial and bezel - which is a shame as it’s such a brilliant watch but just not for me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that you have 100 posts you can sell it on WUS


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody else noticed difference in lume of their TS? My indices and bezel is much brighter than the handset…


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Still wearing this and enjoying it at full pace. If anything, I find the little “shoulder” on the crown to be a bit snagging. I find myself noticing it grabbing my shirts once and a while. But It’s such a small thing, that I was 50/50 on mentioning it - I do understand that it has to be grippy do to it’s nature of being a dive watch


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody else noticed difference in lume of their TS? My indices and bezel is much brighter than the handset…
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I don't have one, but would like one. What makes you say this? The lume shots look great on these. Do you hit it with a torch & it's not lasting the night? You should post in the Treasure Seeker thread below:
Treasure Seeker Thread

Look at the lume shots i there --


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> I don't have one, but would like one. What makes you say this? The lume shots look great on these. Do you hit it with a torch & it's not lasting the night? You should post in the Treasure Seeker thread below:
> Treasure Seeker Thread
> 
> Look at the lume shots i there --


Mine looks the same across the watch face


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Black coffee & black BD1.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Something worth mentioning about the Ti I’ve noticed is that the bezel action is still quite “Scurfa-clicky” good  

Whereas bezel action has been quite the Achilles heel on several other Ti micro divers I’ve tried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> I don't have one, but would like one. What makes you say this? The lume shots look great on these. Do you hit it with a torch & it's not lasting the night? You should post in the Treasure Seeker thread below:
> Treasure Seeker Thread
> 
> Look at the lume shots i there --


The lume definitely lasts. Bezel and indices are very bright. Hands look just a tiny bit less bright… On the picture it looks almost the same, but in real life you can see the difference.

Maybe it is just me and my OCD….

View attachment 16216580













Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ I'm a lume junkie myself. It has to last most of the night or I don't keep the watch. The Scurfa line has met the test, and then some. The hands are thinner, so less real estate for lume, but it shouldn't really effect things if applied liberally   

Your photo looks good, but it's easy to display what looks like strong lume in a photo. It's the speed of ecay and longevity of the visibility that counts. You had me worried. It would effect my decision to purchase going forward.

Thanks for the clarification. Torch it up and wear it to bed. See if it's visible through the night with night adjusted eyes.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

AlexxvD said:


> The lume definitely lasts. Bezel and indices are very bright. Hands look just a tiny bit less bright… On the picture it looks almost the same, but in real life you can see the difference.
> 
> Maybe it is just me and my OCD….
> 
> ...


Your lume does look different to mine above - mine shows the same brightness on hands, dial and bezel! It also looks a different shade of blue.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ I'm a lume junkie myself. It has to last most of the night or I don't keep the watch. The Scurfa line has met the test, and then some. The hands are thinner, so less real estate for lume, but it shouldn't really effect things if applied liberally
> 
> Your photo looks good, but it's easy to display what looks like strong lume in a photo. It's the speed of ecay and longevity of the visibility that counts. You had me worried. It would effect my decision to purchase going forward.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Torch it up and wear it to bed. See if it's visible through the night with night adjusted eyes.


It’s laying under a torch for now, i’m going to take a shower and go to bed and see what it does.

If it is going to bother me, i’ll shoot Paul a friendly e-mail to see what he thinks!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Right on man! Looking forward to your report


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Did someone say ‘lume’?















And here’s some of Mother Nature’s very own from tonight.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

That is absolutely stunning @Snaggletooth!!

Must be a huge wonder to witness it in real life.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> That is absolutely stunning @Snaggletooth!!
> 
> Must be a huge wonder to witness it in real life.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get a thrill every time I see that red second hand 🤣👍🏻


----------



## robdad (Apr 6, 2014)

As an aside, I sent a D1 into Scurfa to check out a minor issue - now resolved - and I have to say email communication from Paul has been timely and excellent throughout the process. Not something you always expect from a ‘microbrand’ but Paul’s customer service thus far has exceeded my experience with a lot of bigger brands, really excellent  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Good morning Droogs 🤗


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Right on man! Looking forward to your report


Lume was clearly visible when i woke up this morning. I might be overreacting i guess !


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank goodness for that!!!! That was a close one. It just takes one report to get one all in a dither  

Enjoy you beautiful Birthday Treasure Seeker for many Birthdays more


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

FWIW, my D1 has arguably the best lume in my humble collection, or at least its a tie between it and my Seiko PADI turtle. Goofy, but I like to adjust the bracelet or strap so the watch sits upright on my nightstand like a clock. Both the Scurfa and seiko are easily legible when I wake up a zero dark thirty 🌞

Hopefully, the upcoming Deck Hand will be the same! Good lume is something I've found very lacking in most non-dive watches.


----------



## I_like_divers (Oct 24, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Good morning Droogs 🤗


Cool watch and cool job. I'm jealous.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Hydra hat and proto dial duo. 

Bonus shots of the many faces of the proto dial. As I believe I mentioned, to my eyes the dial comes across with more of a teal/turquoise/aqua tone than the blue my camera shows. Color shifts are as dramatic as pictured though.

Definitely unique in my collection.

Have a great one!










































































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Curious if anyone has tried installing a flat sapphire on their D1?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker for Bluewatchmonday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> Curious if anyone has tried installing a flat sapphire on their D1?


It has been done.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pumpkin hangover🎃. Cheers 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> It has been done.


Oh man, that looks perfect!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jolsongoude said:


> Oh man, that looks perfect!


Yes, I’m tempted too 👍🏻


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jolsongoude said:


> Oh man, that looks perfect!


Ditto 👍 Thanks for posting SnaggleTooth! I’m in the minority, as I’ve never loved the crystal for the same reasons stated by the modifier. 😎


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Received the Ti bracelet on Monday and got it installed and sized yesterday. I’ve gotten back on a bracelet kick somewhat recently so I’m happy to have the option. 

Have a great one!



































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

It’s fine Tutor: I’ll do it myself. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice Snag!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a Titanium Proto? I know one was returned to Scurfa recently but I haven't received a reply from Scurfa in almost a week after I asked about it. Probably working again.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap swap.








Last one from me tonight. Easy bracelet fit & resize. Now as nature intended, an orange slice of Ti goodness


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Freakin' Awesome Snag!!!!! ^^^^​


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

After seeing Snaggletooth’s PicCollage, I headed straight to the Scurfa site and now have an orange Ti inbound.

Great photos, thank you for the enabling.

I have an orange ZuluAlpha and a black and orange EO MN straps around here somewhere, although the bracelet looks great too. More to think about.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Here’s a quick comparison no-one asked for - PVD D1-300, Yellow SS D1-500, Orange Ti D1-500.
155g vs 157g vs 106g (bracelet sized for my 6.75” wrist - 4 links removed).

The PVD D1-300’s battery has just died, so I’m going to send it away for a fresh battery, reseal & pressure test, and while it’s in with the Watch Dr I’ll get the crystal swapped for a flat sapphire to see how I like the look. Whenever I compare the D1 to a watch with a flat crystal the D1 comes off worse. Everytime. So I’m going to go for it on the PVD, and if I like the new look, the others will follow suit posthaste. Enjoy the weekend Droogs 🖤💛🧡🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Duplicate post.


----------



## LyinLikeARug (Mar 3, 2020)

All I want for Christmas is a fixed lug bar Diver One, a la the Pelagos FXD... One can dream...


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

LyinLikeARug said:


> All I want for Christmas is a fixed lug bar Diver One, a la the Pelagos FXD... One can dream...


Scurfa’s awesome shoulderless bars are as good as any Fixed Lug IMO. I would not think twice about using a nato with the Scurfa D1 springbars.


----------



## LyinLikeARug (Mar 3, 2020)

Lol- I have never thought twice about using a NATO with my Diver One, in fact I'm wearing mine on a single pass as I write this... You're right, these spring bars are as good as anything I have experienced. Just like the guys buying the FXD, I just want fixed lugs because they're cool. Actually, fixed lug bars might fit the Diver One thematically given its a super-specced, utilitarian dive watch that doesn't come on a bracelet. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dr I’ll get the crystal swapped for a flat sapphire to see how I like the look. Whenever I compare the D1 to a watch with a flat crystal the D1 comes off worse. Everytime


Looking forward to seeing how this works out. I’ve had a few D1’s in the past and enjoyed everything about them apart from the Crystal distortion. This could be a game changer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Monday. 
Blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Love the blue hues on this Scurfa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiki5698 said:


> Love the blue hues on this Scurfa.
> View attachment 16242030


Yeap. Looks like the old MN Tudor sub blue


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad: I had my heart set on getting the white Treasure Seeker. But your continued “carpet bombing” of photos of that dark blue dial has me second guessing which one to get now. That blue looks amazing as well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ti x 2


----------



## NickTheGreat (Feb 24, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Jeep99dad: I had my heart set on getting the white Treasure Seeker. But your continued “carpet bombing” of photos of that dark blue dial has me second guessing which one to get now. That blue looks amazing as well.


My white one is in my Christmas pile from my wife, now. But it's a pretty damn good looking watch, for the 2.5 minutes I wore it!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I just received my Orange Ti D1.

Your pictures are bang on. The orange appears to be a slightly more subdued shade than the gloss dials on the SS D1 or TS. It's a great looking watch.

With the recent TS and Ti D1 releases, upcoming bronze D1's, next year's Explorer style release, and a 10 year anniversary limited edition to look forward to there's a plethora of outstanding Scurfa choices right now.

Edit: forgot to include the SS D1 and Bell Diver One in the list of choices!


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone have the D1 Brushed TI bracelet they want to sell used??


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ti Proto with bracelet incoming. . . just processed at East Midlands.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


I’ve got this yellow one on a mesh bracelet, and it’s one of the few watches I have held onto over the last few years. It’s just irreplaceable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

White Treasure Seeker


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Scurfa blue on this Saturday night! I switched out the buckle to a ‘RS’ type from a toxic nato magnum. The new buckle makes the strap lay flatter on the bottom of my wrist and also doesn’t squeeze the sides so much (for whatever reason the shorter Ti buckle makes it so the strap imprints my wrist 😝)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> Jeep99dad: I had my heart set on getting the white Treasure Seeker. But your continued “carpet bombing” of photos of that dark blue dial has me second guessing which one to get now. That blue looks amazing as well.


Hehehehe that's why he makes gazillions hehehehehe " carpet bombing " hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16250614


Always showing off those legs 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Always showing off those legs
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you‘ve got it, flaunt it! 🦵🏻👍🏻🧔🏼‍♀️


----------



## burnki (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m really enjoying all of these photos (with and without gratuitous leg shots😂). I’ve been wearing smaller watches lately, but I really like the Diver 1. For the smaller wristed among us, how does this one wear? I’m wondering if this will look good, or like a dinner plate on my 6.5-6.75” wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

burnki said:


> I’m really enjoying all of these photos (with and without gratuitous leg shots😂). I’ve been wearing smaller watches lately, but I really like the Diver 1. For the smaller wristed among us, how does this one wear? I’m wondering if this will look good, or like a dinner plate on my 6.5-6.75” wrist.


My wrist is 6.75” and it wears great. You’ll have no worries. Come on in, the water’s lovely! 🤗


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

burnki said:


> I’m really enjoying all of these photos (with and without gratuitous leg shots). I’ve been wearing smaller watches lately, but I really like the Diver 1. For the smaller wristed among us, how does this one wear? I’m wondering if this will look good, or like a dinner plate on my 6.5-6.75” wrist.





Snaggletooth said:


> My wrist is 6.75” and it wears great. You’ll have no worries. Come on in, the water’s lovely!
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16251825[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16251823[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16251824[/ATTACH]


Concurred. D1 works well on my flat 6.5” wrist. Fills my wrist in a nice, full, dive watch sort of way. 

Some old shots (RIP Green Meanie) that show the fit pretty well. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The more I see the Greanie, the more I think I missed out on a great looking watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another vote for the D1-500 on 6.75” here


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> Jeep99dad: I had my heart set on getting the white Treasure Seeker. But your continued “carpet bombing” of photos of that dark blue dial has me second guessing which one to get now. That blue looks amazing as well.


You can’t go wrong with either one  flip a coin 🪙


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long walk and breakfast with my little buddy Magnus


----------



## burnki (Feb 13, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Another vote for the D1-500 on 6.75” here


Okay, you're all really selling me on this, especially that yellow!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

josiahg52 said:


> The more I see the Greanie, the more I think I missed out on a great looking watch.


Ditto !!! Big time damn it! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> The more I see the Greanie, the more I think I missed out on a great looking watch.





TatsNGuns said:


> Ditto !!! Big time damn it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It was cool. Ultimately not a keeper for me. But cool. 

REPOST:



















They come up every so often on the sales forum and the bay. And they usually don’t move with any “long gone” premium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

burnki said:


> Okay, you're all really selling me on this, especially that yellow!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Also 6.75ish here


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

burnki said:


> Okay, you're all really selling me on this, especially that yellow!


if you’re thinking about a yellow dial, check out Boatswain’s wonderful review earlier in this thread. Lots of pics in lots of different lighting, lots of different backgrounds, and different straps.


----------



## burnki (Feb 13, 2020)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> if you’re thinking about a yellow dial, check out Boatswain’s wonderful review earlier in this thread. Lots of pics in lots of different lighting, lots of different backgrounds, and different straps.


That was a great tip - thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

💛😍 
#freethefeet 😂🦶🏻🦵🏻


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ck2k01 said:


> It was cool. Ultimately not a keeper for me. But cool.
> 
> REPOST:
> 
> ...


Been there done that literally hundreds of times , it's the ones that go , come back , go & come back that end up being the goofy ones. Had this occur the most with the omega planet ocean 3 handed automatic in every single dial variant lol it was maddening. Googling this greenie on yahoo just to see 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Been there done that literally hundreds of times , it's the ones that go , come back , go & come back that end up being the goofy ones. Had this occur the most with the omega planet ocean 3 handed automatic in every single dial variant lol it was maddening. Googling this greenie on yahoo just to see
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Word. 

I’m all about funk these days (been at this kooky hobby for a while now).

And FWIW, I’m thus far three D1s in, with the two currently in the box both arguably having some of said funk going on (ghost mod and light blue ti)  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> if you’re thinking about a yellow dial, check out Boatswain’s wonderful review earlier in this thread. Lots of pics in lots of different lighting, lots of different backgrounds, and different straps.



His reviews are great. In depth and enabling.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Yup. They’re what got me my yellow D1.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

🧡🤗😍🤜🏻


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16250614


Snaggletooth I see you over on the Garmin forum I guess u wear the Scurfa for when it matters lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnki (Feb 13, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> 🧡🤗😍🤜🏻
> View attachment 16255474
> 
> View attachment 16255473


Matching sock game strong!

Does Scurfa do Black Friday or holiday sales? (She asks while wondering if she should buy or ask Santa-Wife…)


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

D1 blue.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Was showing a buddy a new Watch Steward Mishap Minimalist strap in dark grey I just got in (loving it so far, and quite the bargain) and happened to model it on the D1 ghost mod.
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Was showing a buddy a new Watch Steward Mishap Minimalist strap in dark grey I just got in (loving it so far, and quite the bargain) and happened to model it on the D1 ghost mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks b 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The waiting! DHL is so frustrating. Alison and Paul always get my watches right on their way. They fly through the system and get to New York pretty quick. Obviously, customs clearance is variable but I can think of only once when it took longer than usual/I'd like. Usually it's three days to get through New York/customs. No, the delay is when it gets to my regional(?) center where it just sits for three to five days and then gets updated again at the same location with the same status and is finally delivered that day or sometimes the following day depending on the time of day it's updated. Better part of a week in a black hole and that's the express service! In my area at least, I don't even think it's DHL that tenders to the final delivery. It's kind of like FedEx Sure Post and UPS Mail Innovations. I just want my Ti Proto!


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Got my bracelet issue sorted. Thanks to Paul and Allison for great customer service as always. Couldn’t decide whether to install it on my Orange Ti or the black one. Went with black since I like the orange on black rubber better


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Orange & Ti goodness 🧡


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Orange & Ti goodness 🧡
> View attachment 16258009


Ti is good...I have that same Chums wallet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16259511


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Does anyone own both the Gloss Orange dial D1, and the Matt Orange Titanium one, and if so, please could you post a pic of them side by side ? Many thanks !


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> Does anyone own both the Gloss Orange dial D1, and the Matt Orange Titanium one, and if so, please could you post a pic of them side by side ? Many thanks !


I second this request.

I've been on the fence with the orange Ti model. The gloss orange dial seems like it could be more of a deep, saturated orange than the matte Ti dial. In photos, the gloss orange looks more candy-like. 

I want the Ti case with the gloss orange dial.


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

Proto dial is back in stock. Very tempting…


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

solo-act said:


> Proto dial is back in stock. Very tempting…


Do it.


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Bronzo


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

josiahg52 said:


> Do it.
> 
> View attachment 16264265





kca said:


> Hydra hat and proto dial duo.
> 
> Bonus shots of the many faces of the proto dial. As I believe I mentioned, to my eyes the dial comes across with more of a teal/turquoise/aqua tone than the blue my camera shows. Color shifts are as dramatic as pictured though.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Sinn Arktis titanium I used to have.


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

Curious…what size is your wrist. I have bird wrists LOL


ck2k01 said:


> Was showing a buddy a new Watch Steward Mishap Minimalist strap in dark grey I just got in (loving it so far, and quite the bargain) and happened to model it on the D1 ghost mod.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

solo-act said:


> Curious…what size is your wrist. I have bird wrists LOL


A fairly flat 6.5”   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've already purchased some different straps for the bronze.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

What it’s actually like to try to photograph the crystal 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> What it’s actually like to try to photograph the crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s so nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s so nice


Thanks !



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Treasure Seeker today
> 
> . . . .


The navy TS is looking slick as always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

Been sporting my original on the awesome canvas straps from HELM for awhile now. Kind of an awesome combo. These straps are burly enough they balance really well with the D1.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Great strap pics guys !!!

Heres one of my own 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still about this combo:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Second strap of the day for the Scurfa, kinda cheating with the wrong colour keepers but meh looks good enough to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KELORGO (Oct 25, 2010)

TheBigBurrito said:


> I second this request.
> 
> I've been on the fence with the orange Ti model. The gloss orange dial seems like it could be more of a deep, saturated orange than the matte Ti dial. In photos, the gloss orange looks more candy-like.
> 
> I want the Ti case with the gloss orange dial.


I emailed Scurfa asking if they had a picture of the gloss orange and matte orange watches together, but they responded that they did not. For those interested, Scurfa reported that the gloss orange steel cased watch should be back in stock in April.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

The gloss orange steel watch is in stock today - on my wrist!









OMG - noticed my bezel was off by one click. How embarrassing! I fixed it.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

solo-act said:


> Reminds me of the Sinn Arktis titanium I used to have.


Funny you say that. I’ve drooled over that Sinn for years. Tried to pick up a used one years ago but someone snagged it right before me.

Wearing the proto today. Haven’t taken it off the bracelet since I got it.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Odd ball DO auto saying hi. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Getting ready to hit the pistes in snowy Switzerland…


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

njhinde said:


> Getting ready to hit the pistes in snowy Switzerland…


Superbe. J’adore les alpes. Belles pistes de ski partout là-bas.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

JNW1 said:


> The gloss orange steel watch is in stock today - on my wrist!
> View attachment 16276028
> 
> 
> OMG - noticed my bezel was off by one click. How embarrassing! I fixed it.


Nice! I wear my orange and black Ti on a black and orange MN strap as well. Looks great!


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Nice! I wear my orange and black Ti on a black and orange MN strap as well. Looks great!


Nice pick up on the MN strap. I’ve become an Erika’s fan!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe. J’adore les alpes. Belles pistes de ski partout là-bas.


Merci beaucoup - the Alps are always beautiful, and we had great powder snow this weekend.
I had not worn my D1 Yellow on Nato before, but it was the perfect choice for these conditions


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Titanium milsub goodness for a wet Monday morning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

njhinde said:


> Merci beaucoup - the Alps are always beautiful, and we had great powder snow this weekend.
> I had not worn my D1 Yellow on Nato before, but it was the perfect choice for these conditions


Agreed. It’s beat on nato for swimming or sport activities. 
I used to ski at les 2 alpes when I was young, loved Les Pioches at the top with view of the Mont Blanc


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16281730




Love the grey dial!

I wonder if it will be used in the upcoming 10 year anniversary watch. 
Maybe a grey dial on the Diver-1 with the ceramic insert to honour the original D1. 

Any other bets?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

still digging the tones of these titanium cases with the all-white painted hands, becoming harder and harder to resist


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

IDK, a 🪟 into  or something dramatic like that:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

One of the few watches I like on a NATO. I need to find one in this colorway with the blue a tad bit lighter.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Had to be a Treasure Seeker Thursday today


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone put a magnifier on the date window? Or got a little creative an put an automatic movement in the D1??? Now that would be cool  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16284161


Is this one the Titanium case with the matt orange dial, or the steel case with the gloss orange ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> Is this one the Titanium case with the matt orange dial, or the steel case with the gloss orange ?


Ti.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa. 

That’s pretty sweet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Whoa.
> 
> That’s pretty sweet.


Concurred! Pretty slick looking fixie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Scurfa Sunday!









That fixed bezel LE is compelling. Can’t wait to learn more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been wearing this the last two days. Hydra hat blue is definitely one of my happy colors.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m excited a hot this one. 
I’ll likely get one of each size, his and hers


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Garage lume:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

MS21 for you jeepdad lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium Proto dial  so so good. Wow. New favorite DiverOne 

Paul nailed this dial, it’s just amazing how the blue changes and love the subtle vertical brushed texture at some angles. 

































Was inspired by this Rolex 5513 proto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> MS21 for you jeepdad lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Yeah  double awesomeness


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Did not know the Proto was based on a Rolex. Wish it had a fully-indexed bezel insert. I do understand those are reserved for the M.S. and the watches these are all based on didn't normally have one. Still looks badass.


----------



## burnki (Feb 13, 2020)

Was trolling watch feeds while on vacation last week (as one does) and this popped up. I basically stole it.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@burnki If you've inspired anyone to try and find their own deal on a yellow D1 500M, there are two more on eBay as of 5 min ago (NFI); however, sale price on both are higher than new (and in stock) from the Scurfa website. Those are hardly a steal. Congrats on your find.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I might need this one... Hope it will be in stock again!



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> I might need this one... Hope it will be in stock again!


It will be soon. By month end perhaps even?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> It will be soon. By month end perhaps even?


A little bit of patience then! Will be on the lookout for one, really nice dial!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> A little bit of patience then! Will be on the lookout for one, really nice dial!
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice! Thank you very much for the info.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I wonder when/if we will hear about any new models coming out in 2022?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob1035 said:


> I wonder when/if we will hear about any new models coming out in 2022?


Check Scurfa’s instagram. There will the new models be posted first.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, can't see anything without an Instagram account.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> Unfortunately, can't see anything without an Instagram account.


Same boat here.


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


Are the indices on these proto dials raised just slightly more than past D1's? Or maybe it's just kind of a white outline effect, similar to the black outline seen on the yellow and orange dial. It's also very possible I am imagining things.....













Killer shots by the way, hard to resist this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🪓🪵


----------



## PinteX (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

scillis said:


> Has anyone put a magnifier on the date window? Or got a little creative an put an automatic movement in the D1??? Now that would be cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paul did make a small batch of DO auto’s. I think there where 250-ish????? made. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

The Diver One PVD Auto's a fantastic watch. Don’t have a picture handy, but mine’s on an original green and yellow MN strap.

Paul discusses these watches a little bit in this dedicated 2017 thread announcing their release:




scurfa said:


> Yes only 200, they are limited edition and never to be repeated, many thanks to all the buyers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limited edition, 200 made, will not be coming back.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sure there's an automatic movement that would fit in the D1-500. Have to find one where the hand sizes and dial feet location are the same to make it easy. I would convert my yellow and Proto immediately.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

There have been some rumblings about a 10th Anniversary Limited Edition watch in 2022 so who knows? Auto maybe?


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm just going to say that the photo Paul posted of the bronzo (some time ago) has me eager to hear how his proto has fared/aged and that I am saving my pennies...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

So should I take the plunge an buy the ti bracelet? Worth it? MS21 

I’ll ask one more time who out there has their favorite band they wear with the D1? 

I’m here trying to get an oyster but that was a fail with the spring bars an unfitting the case to the end links


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I enjoy a hadley roma Oyster. But same issue have to use regular spring bars. Very comfortable though. I use a straight end link version.

Lately I have been wearing it on the Scurfa titanium strap and it is extremely light weight and comfortable. Definitley worth it and a great pairing.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't have the M.S.21 but I have the black no-date and the Proto. The Proto is amazing on the Scurfa bracelet. I've been wearing the black ND on a black w/white stripe MN-style strap.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

“Who doesn’t want to wear the bracelet”? 😄

MERRY CHRISTMAS SCURFA POSSE!
🎄🎅🌴🎅🎄🎅🌴🎅🎄🎅🌴🎅🎄

MS 20 Titanium


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Merry Christmas and all the best for 2022 kind regards Paul & Alison 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Merry Christmas and all the best for 2022 kind regards Paul & Alison
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you and the family Paul! Here’s to many more years of the Scurfa brand in good health!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunny yellow
love the texture, love the color
View attachment 16321098

View attachment 16321099

View attachment 16321115

View attachment 16321117

I'm not sure why these are showing as attachments,
and not just automatically opening up and showing the pictures...WEIRD
----
QUESTION: there are a few scratches on the case, because my son had such a
hard time putting back on this bracelet. Is there an easy way to remove them?
Or somewhere to take it to pay around $20 bucks to have them
removed/polished away?
Otherwise, it's not a big deal. Thanks


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

scillis said:


> So should I take the plunge an buy the ti bracelet? Worth it? MS21
> 
> I’ll ask one more time who out there has their favorite band they wear with the D1?
> 
> ...


I have a MS 20 and almost exclusively wear it on a Maratac mil strap with titanium buckle (simple US military style web strap) I have on occasion worn it on the dark gray UTE nato, but find the extra hardware to be annoying

I keep thinking about getting the Ti bracelet from Scurfa but to me the MS looks best on a military style strap


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Samples in production now but no pics at the minute as changes could be made, many thanks for the interest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t wait for this one too. Supposedly my grail watch. I pray for a pic.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Been eyeballing this brand, not familiar with it. But reading through this lengthy thread I’m confident they make some nice watches. Digging that honeycomb dial too …. 🤔


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> Been eyeballing this brand, not familiar with it. But reading through this lengthy thread I’m confident they make some nice watches. Digging that honeycomb dial too ….


Treasure Seeker is very nice. Good build quality and very reliable.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on bracelet today 
This watch is really gorgeous, both case and dials have great derails and the finish is excellent too. It feels solid and is such a great value proposition.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Patiently waiting for the D1-500 Proto dial to be restocked !


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Bookandwatchlover42 (Dec 1, 2015)

Love my Diver1 - great bang around go bodysurfing hiking smash into a tree limb kind of watch. I used to wear my Black Bay for most activities, but love not having to worry about accidents.


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone know when we’re going to see more Diver One flavors in stock? I have my heart set on the blue titanium proto dial tbh. I read a few pages back that it might be by the end of the month. Anyone heard any updates? Gonna order a Treasure Seeker, too.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

chris in ohio said:


> Anyone know when we’re going to see more Diver One flavors in stock? I have my heart set on the blue titanium proto dial tbh. I read a few pages back that it might be by the end of the month. Anyone heard any updates? Gonna order a Treasure Seeker, too.


Treasuse Seeker is a great choice. I own a white one.

Proto dial D1 should be back in stock soon, as i want one myself too. Contacted Paul a few days ago and they should be restocked.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

You mean one of these? I think I got the last one of the last stock last month.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> You mean one of these? I think I got the last one of the last stock last month.
> 
> View attachment 16347466


Thanks for rubbing it in  lol


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

and_ren said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in  lol


Don't worry, you'll get one. It's totally worth waiting for. Special dial and a great case material. Get the bracelet, also, unless you truly dislike bracelets.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> Don't worry, you'll get one. It's totally worth waiting for. Special dial and a great case material. Get the bracelet, also, unless you truly dislike bracelets.


Yeah, one popped up on here the other day and sold quick. Was kinda upset I missed it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

josiahg52 said:


> You mean one of these? I think I got the last one of the last stock last month.
> 
> View attachment 16347466


Ha, I think that’s the one I sent back 🥳


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha, I think that’s the one I sent back 🥳


It is! I missed your For Sale post by a few days! Fortunately, Alison contacted me and I was able to purchase it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

josiahg52 said:


> It is! I missed your For Sale post by a few days! Fortunately, Alison contacted me and I was able to purchase it.


HaHa. Too funny. Networking & Sheer tenacity 😄👍 Go WIS….


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

D1-500 Proto in the bag! Sent Alison an email and she mentioned they would be back on the site by 5pm UK time.

Managed to get one, really happy!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

AlexxvD said:


> D1-500 Proto in the bag! Sent Alison an email and she mentioned they would be back on the site by 5pm UK time.
> 
> Managed to get one, really happy!
> 
> ...


Nice! I just snagged one too! Went ahead and threw the Ti bracelet in the bag with it. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

chris in ohio said:


> Nice! I just snagged one too! Went ahead and threw the Ti bracelet in the bag with it. Looking forward to this one!


I love the quality and robustness of the Scurfa watches. Owned a few D1’s before, never the titanium one, but this one, i just needed in my collection.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Three TI models back in stock


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Couldn’t think of a better choice for the first snow of the season


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sless711 said:


> Couldn’t think of a better choice for the first snow of the season
> View attachment 16349152


Perfect


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I am conflicted between the proto dial or just the black no date ti. Thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

and_ren said:


> I am conflicted between the proto dial or just the black no date ti. Thoughts from anyone?


No hesitation. Proto dial


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

As the owner of a dark blue no date I will say, the symmetry of the dial and simplicity of the watch is a real joy. I love the Proto dial but the date aperture feels slightly incongruent.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

and_ren said:


> I am conflicted between the proto dial or just the black no date ti. Thoughts from anyone?


Just the black no date Ti 😉👍


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The proto is back out of stock but I have more to check over that will be available next week, the ladies and gents ‘top side crew’ samples will be shipped to me next week, I cannot wait to see these 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> The proto is back out of stock but I have more to check over that will be available next week, the ladies and gents ‘top side crew’ samples will be shipped to me next week, I cannot wait to see these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tease!


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey guys, I have 4 d1’s that need a battery change. I am not inclined to do it myself (honestly not that interested in it). Is there a reputable place online I could use for battery, reseal and pressure test? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

and_ren said:


> I am conflicted between the proto dial or just the black no date ti. Thoughts from anyone?


Both?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> Both?
> 
> View attachment 16350512


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nothing like an orange dial to brighten up the winter weather ⛄❄😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> The proto is back out of stock but I have more to check over that will be available next week, the ladies and gents ‘top side crew’ samples will be shipped to me next week, I cannot wait to see these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how about the deck crew??


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kronoss said:


> And how about the deck crew??


Isn't that what the Top Side Crew is? I only get my information here so I don't know all that goes on with Instagram.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

What is Top Side Crew? Any pic? I haven’t Instagram and don’t want to have.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

For those of you that aren't on Instagram, this is a rendering of an upcoming design that was posted back in December around the time that Patek released their Tiffany dial: 










In the New Year's post there were photos of the actual blue dial as well as a pink version and one that was white/linen with gold trim. Comments in the post mention men's and ladies sizes.

Not sure of this is the "Top Side Crew," a variant of the Treasure Seeker, of if they are one and same thing.

Good looking watch either way. I'm looking forward to actual photos.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

scurfa said:


> The proto is back out of stock but I have more to check over that will be available next week, the ladies and gents ‘top side crew’ samples will be shipped to me next week, I cannot wait to see these
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kronoss said:


> What is Top Side Crew? Any pic? I haven’t Instagram and don’t want to have.


It's the watch you posted your reply to. The case back is marked both Treasure Seeker and Top Side Crew.



FrontRangeChrono said:


> For those of you that aren't on Instagram, this is a rendering of an upcoming design that was posted back in December around the time that Patek released their Tiffany dial:
> 
> View attachment 16351263
> 
> ...


Judging by the caseback photo that Scurfa recently posted here and mentioning that a ladies and gent's version is soon to be released, I guess it's one and the same. A Treasure Seeker Top Side Crew.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Hey guys, I have 4 d1’s that need a battery change. I am not inclined to do it myself (honestly not that interested in it). Is there a reputable place online I could use for battery, reseal and pressure test? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think Paul offers to do it, if you are willing to ship it to him back in UK. I think I've seen him post before, best to confirm with him. 

Most reputable watchmakers can do it for you.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

josiahg52 said:


> It's the watch you posted your reply to. The case back is marked both Treasure Seeker and Top Side Crew.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the caseback photo that Scurfa recently posted here and mentioning that a ladies and gent's version is soon to be released, I guess it's one and the same. A Treasure Seeker Top Side Crew.


If it’s that I don’t think I will go for it although I like the texture of the dial.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Actual photos of top side crew, 39mm and 37mm options. "Sports" watch with 200m WR, brushed bezel and size that fits my small wrist. I like it already.
E: it seems it has quartz movement. The caseback says "Swiss movement" which is the same as Diver One.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYgZ4V1LQB0/


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nat-e said:


> Actual photos of top side crew, 39mm and 37mm options. "Sports" watch with 200m WR, brushed bezel and size that fits my small wrist. I like it already.
> E: it seems it has quartz movement. The caseback says "Swiss movement" which is the same as Diver One.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYgZ4V1LQB0/


I appreciate the time you took to post this for those of those of us without Instagram but you have to do a screenshot because the photo still doesn't appear to us without Instagram.

And, while I don't really want an Instagram - or any social media - account I did see some value in Instagram and I did try and sign up last year and they denied me saying they couldn't verify I was who I said I was or that I was real. Even gave the bastards a copy of my driver's license.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Nat-e said:


> Actual photos of top side crew, 39mm and 37mm options. "Sports" watch with 200m WR, brushed bezel and size that fits my small wrist. I like it already.
> E: it seems it has quartz movement. The caseback says "Swiss movement" which is the same as Diver One.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYgZ4V1LQB0/


Thanks for the info. Can say I like the case shape and would have like to have a 3-6-9 dial.
But the dial texture, the drilled lugs, the lum and the quality and reliability (if like my diver one) makes that I could still go for it. And, why not, a smaller for my wife.
Can’t wait that they appear on the website.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh and also want a black dial, those color scheme you posted are more for women.

And, in my opinion, for all models, having a Citizen eco drive movement will be the Nirvana. Accuracy, reliability and no battery.
What you all do you think of that?


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

josiahg52 said:


> I appreciate the time you took to post this for those of those of us without Instagram but you have to do a screenshot because the photo still doesn't appear to us without Instagram.
> 
> And, while I don't really want an Instagram - or any social media - account I did see some value in Instagram and I did try and sign up last year and they denied me saying they couldn't verify I was who I said I was or that I was real. Even gave the bastards a copy of my driver's license.


There are pictures of several dial colors. Cases in brushed/polished steel plus one probably PVD gold. Here is one example:


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Nat-e said:


> There are pictures of several dial colors. Cases in brushed/polished steel plus one probably PVD gold. Here is one example:
> View attachment 16352688


I have seen, can see all the pics from Instagram you have posted, thanks.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm really excited to see the new model is not merely another explorer-ish piece, it looks uniquely Scurfa!


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Too soon to tell for sure, but it looks like the lack of a dive bezel actually highlights the unique outlines of the bumper bar case.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Nat-e said:


> Actual photos of top side crew, 39mm and 37mm options. "Sports" watch with 200m WR, brushed bezel and size that fits my small wrist. I like it already.
> E: it seems it has quartz movement. The caseback says "Swiss movement" which is the same as Diver One.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYgZ4V1LQB0/


About the movement, that’s what I’m thinking too, a Swiss quartz movement..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Decided to treat my 6 Scurfa’s to a new watch Box for the New Year  MS17 to MS21 and the gorgeous Treasure Seeker!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

So some quick maths, if the Top Side Crew ratio stays the same as the Treasure Seeker, we're looking at 36x42 and 39x46 (roughly). Great sizing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ohh those looking pretty great with the fixed bezel. 

Very curious to see all the options.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm liking the sounds of the 39mm new model. Also the smooth Nautilus like bezel, is really nice! Not really fond of the showed colours right now, but more colors would be avalaible according Paul's instagram post.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Too soon to tell for sure, but it looks like the lack of a dive bezel actually highlights the unique outlines of the bumper bar case.


Think the same about the case shape.
Seems that the D1 case would have suit better my taste.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

A4S said:


> Decided to treat my 6 Scurfa’s to a new watch Box for the New Year  MS17 to MS21 and the gorgeous Treasure Seeker!
> 
> View attachment 16353216





That lume shot bro. OMG.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16354896


Love that grey dial!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

As much as I love my D1-500 Yellow, I am getting quite concerned about how good the new Top Side Crew models look. I managed to resist all temptation and avoid the Treasure Seeker, but may crack when these new ones are released. Please don't build one in Hydra Hat Blue... that might be the final straw ;-)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The Top Side Crew samples in some colours will be here today and I’ll post some pics later, I cannot wait to see them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

These look amazing in the flesh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Kronoss said:


> And how about the deck crew??


Sorry but the words Deck Crew looked lost on the dial so I’ve stuck with the treasure seeker name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> About the movement, that’s what I’m thinking too, a Swiss quartz movement..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Toying with an auto but I’m lot sure










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Toying with an auto but I’m lot sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A no-date auto option would be fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> These look amazing in the flesh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m a fan. I need a pastel blue Or pink and I’ll definitely get one, maybe white, for my wife in 37. Nicely done


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Smashing job again Paul. Those are some fantastic looking watches.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Kind of funny seeing “Treasure Seeker” on the dial of a ladies watch. For some reason it makes me think of gold digger. Not sure how people will feel about that, it’s probably just me though lol


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> These look amazing in the flesh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clearly a woman watch. Alas not what I was waiting for. Explorer/Ranger style.
But for my wife, why not?


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Toying with an auto but I’m lot sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Eco Drive, much more reliable and accurate.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I think this silicone strap is a good match for the yellow TS….the best part is that it was on sale at BluShark for only $10..


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Top Side Crews looking really fun. 

—-


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Sorry but the words Deck Crew looked lost on the dial so I’ve stuck with the treasure seeker name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I don’t mind about the name. Just wanted to know if this is the watch you where talking about for about 1 year using Deck Crew.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*Scurfa Diver One vintage ND513RD: Old Radium* 


http://imgur.com/Yb2vsfz


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

A quick update I will be listing some Diver One Proto’s, black PVD, black titanium ND and silver Scurfa’s tonight 17.00 U.K. time

The current schedule is: restock of Diver One stainless steel watches in April.

Restock of Titanium models in June along with the MS22

Bronze models around August as I’m still working on colours and have now included a titanium case back, I need to get these one perfect

I’m hoping to get some white dial Treasure Seekers at some point.

The Treasure Seeker top side crew is still a work in progress so I don’t have a definite date on those ones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Like the Top Deck Crew watch without the bezel and the new colours. Still prefer the Treasure Seeker dive watch though. The deck crew looks odd to me without the bezel and the bumper case.

Probably will break down and buy the white dial Treasure Seeker when it’s back in stock….


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Curious about the Bronze colors. I'm thinking brown (which I think I saw a photo of), Kelly green, and a warm blue would all look good.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

josiahg52 said:


> Curious about the Bronze colors. I'm thinking brown (which I think I saw a photo of), Kelly green, and a warm blue would all look good.


Yes green is really nice but I’ve trouble with blue, I have just received some sample dials in blue to try out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

scurfa said:


> A quick update I will be listing some Diver One Proto’s, black PVD, black titanium ND and silver Scurfa’s tonight 17.00 U.K. time
> 
> The current schedule is: restock of Diver One stainless steel watches in April.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Paul...snagged one of the Black Ti nodate. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow the Black Ti No Dates went quick.

Paul, will the MS22 be something different or identical to the MS20 (minus the name)?

Thanks!


----------



## NickTheGreat (Feb 24, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Like the Top Deck Crew watch without the bezel and the new colours. Still prefer the Treasure Seeker dive watch though. The deck crew looks odd to me without the bezel and the bumper case.
> 
> Probably will break down and buy the white dial Treasure Seeker when it’s back in stock….


I like that white one too, but agree on the White Treasure Seeker. 

And for once in my life, I didn't wait too long and actually got it while in stock. I have worn it every day this week!


----------



## Minntality (May 7, 2020)

ChrisWMT said:


> Wow the Black Ti No Dates went quick.
> 
> Paul, will the MS22 be something different or identical to the MS20 (minus the name)?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably not supposed to do this on this thread but PM'd you on Instagram interested in purchasing your Doxa Sub300 Searambler "silver lung" (been away from WUS for a while so my PM is deactivated at the moment ).


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Yes green is really nice but I’ve trouble with blue, I have just received some sample dials in blue to try out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Will they still be all no dates?

is the 10 year watch this year as well or next?

thanks for all of the updates!


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

My D1 500 Titanium Proto came a couple of days ago. Got it sized up today and am absolutely THRILLED with the quality. And that dial! Man…it changes so much depending on the way light is hitting it. Fascinating and beautiful to look at.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

chris in ohio said:


> My D1 500 Titanium Proto came a couple of days ago. Got it sized up today and am absolutely THRILLED with the quality. And that dial! Man…it changes so much depending on the way light is hitting it. Fascinating and beautiful to look at.
> View attachment 16365699
> View attachment 16365700
> View attachment 16365701


Wow that’s the same watch?


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

Bronze case + green dial... 

I'm assuming these will be D1s only in bronze?


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

and_ren said:


> Wow that’s the same watch?


Yep! Here’s natural evening light.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Super stoked. Looks like Paul restocked some D1-500 Gloss black. Have been waiting for these to come back in stock for a while. This one will live on NATO’s.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

alznc said:


> Super stoked. Looks like Paul restocked some D1-500 Gloss black. Have been waiting for these to come back in stock for a while. This one will live on NATO’s.


You should try an MN-strap. They work better than any NATO or Zulu on 99% of my watches.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Really want to pull the trigger on a proto, but the watch I have up for sale has not sold as quickly as I was hoping. Hope they don’t sell out before I make room.

Paul, will these be the last proto dial D1-500’s?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Man those proto dials look awesome. Love the brushed finish and range of colour.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Man those proto dials look awesome. Love the brushed finish and range of colour.


It is absolutely stunning in person. Really nice watch.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, it feels special for some reason. That it's titanium adds to that feeling.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

arctic chill today with the white TS


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Wow the Black Ti No Dates went quick.
> 
> Paul, will the MS22 be something different or identical to the MS20 (minus the name)?
> 
> Thanks!


Just a couple of small changes, I don’t want to stray away from the original spec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

YuG said:


> Bronze case + green dial...
> 
> I'm assuming these will be D1s only in bronze?


Yes the standard diver one, I’m dropping the helium escape valve on the bronze because of the dis similar metals, the case back will be titanium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

and_ren said:


> Really want to pull the trigger on a proto, but the watch I have up for sale has not sold as quickly as I was hoping. Hope they don’t sell out before I make room.
> 
> Paul, will these be the last proto dial D1-500’s?


No they are being re ordered and I have some more to list in about 10 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

New colour Diver One for April 








It’s not a deliberate Tiffany colour I’ve had it planned for months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Wow. That blue looks great!


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

scurfa said:


> New colour Diver One for April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those hands dark blue to match the bezel and strap? That's a pretty nice looking combination.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

scurfa said:


> These look amazing in the flesh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These look really nice Paul, I'm glad that business seems to keep doing well enough to expand your offerings like this!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

scurfa said:


> New colour Diver One for April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Focal said:


> Are those hands dark blue to match the bezel and strap? That's a pretty nice looking combination.


Yes the hands are gloss blue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

scurfa said:


> Yes the hands are gloss blue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’ll be sharp. The white hands you often use give good contrast to the dial, but on a light dial like that I think dark works well. I like color matching too. The black date wheel on my M.S.21 is the only thing that bugs me about it a little since everything else is blue or white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

and_ren said:


> Wow that’s the same watch?


My thought exactly!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Yes the hands are gloss blue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, dang. Thought I might be able to pass on that one. Now, not so sure.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Focal said:


> That’ll be sharp. The white hands you often use give good contrast to the dial, but on a light dial like that I think dark works well. I like color matching too. The black date wheel on my M.S.21 is the only thing that bugs me about it a little since everything else is blue or white.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit like me. WhatsApp bugs me à boit-on m’y D1 gloss black is thé black Wheel date. A white one would have preserved the dial symmetry. And no date would have be cool.

Much deeper I don’t like the diver bezel, I prefer field/explorer watches but couldn’t find a nice one that check all the case like my Scurfa. If someone know one…


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16368705


The D1 Yellow is so good on the bracelet. That's how I wear mine 90% of the time.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

A bit of color on this cold, grey, dreary and snowy day..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Snowstorm here in MD!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Caught a   with the ed D1-300. Still hasn’t come off the Watch Steward since I got one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Incredible photo!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Caught a   with the ed D1-300. Still hasn’t come off the Watch Steward since I got one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing Pic! 

And great strap combo


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Yes the hands are gloss blue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s gonna be a winner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry bad wrist shots but there is a proto dial DiverOne in there 
Just chilling with my boy Magnus after some snow shenanigans  this little fella has changed my life for the much better


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

D1 on the titanium bracelet. Good combo and I like the weight reduction. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry bad wrist shots but there is a proto dial DiverOne in there
> Just chilling with my boy Magnus after some snow shenanigans  this little fella has changed my life for the much better


They will do that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Focal said:


> They will do that!


The watch or the pup?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

mi6_ said:


> The watch or the pup?


Definitely one of them, but both? Hmmmm………


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

I think James Stacey may have accidentally let slip there's a new treasure seeker coming out without a dive bezel on ep 176 of The Grey Nato. I can't find any info or articles about it and it's not on Scurfa's website. Unless I've missed something?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@wristroll13 here’s a post from Paul from about a week ago with some 37 mm bezeless(?) Treasure Seekers (possibly aka Top Side Crew)


scurfa said:


> These look amazing in the flesh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are also some 39mm versions that were not shared in this post.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

nice! looking forward to seeing the full suite. thanks!

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

There was also a purple dial 37 mm posted on Instagram.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Enough said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchman83 said:


> Enough said
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone want a MS21 before it goes on eBay?? 

































It’s got a few scratches on case back from strap changes but who is gonna know?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

How much? Quartz ?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bsw_sc said:


> How much? Quartz ?


You guys should take this to private messaging -- just sayin'


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Proto dial


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Okay, so the bronzo is in steady motion, it's a Diver One w/o helium valve but adding a titanium caseback and we'll have brown, green and possibly blue dials to consider. Expected: August 2022. 

Excellent. I am planning ahead.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Proto dial
> 
> View attachment 16380254


Fantastic shot


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

D1 yellow today. Got the itch for that proto dial, but bronze cases incoming as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Proto dial
> 
> View attachment 16380254


Wow  incredible shot


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16387087


So nice! 
These should come BACK IN STOCK...
Paul, are you listening?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I really like these watches. Just wish they offered the D1 with a 43mm+ option or the Bell Diver 1 with more color options.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> So nice!
> These should come BACK IN STOCK...
> Paul, are you listening?


Grey dial D1-500 anyone? 🤔😍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my yellow DiverOne yesterday and it’s still a favorite of all DiverOne produced over the years though the proto dial Ti D1 may have become #1 a little ahead of this yellow steel one.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The sample rubber straps just arrived and I now know the problem with the 39mm, the bracelet ruins it, I’ve a bit more work to do with these top side crew watches and don’t expect to see them until around July/August but I’m enjoying working on them and for me that’s what it’s all about


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Proto dial
> 
> View attachment 16380254


Nice pic, can I use it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

scurfa said:


> Nice pic, can I use it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, thank you.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

scurfa said:


> The sample rubber straps just arrived and I now know the problem with the 39mm, the bracelet ruins it, I’ve a bit more work to do with these top side crew watches and don’t expect to see them until around July/August but I’m enjoying working on them and for me that’s what it’s all about


Very intrigued by these in the rubber strap. Is this planning to be a quartz or mechanical movement? Any titanium versions?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> The sample rubber straps just arrived and I now know the problem with the 39mm, the bracelet ruins it, I’ve a bit more work to do with these top side crew watches and don’t expect to see them until around July/August but I’m enjoying working on them and for me that’s what it’s all about


Yeap. It sings on rubber. That’s how I’d wear it Vs a bracelet actually.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> The sample rubber straps just arrived and I now know the problem with the 39mm, the bracelet ruins it, I’ve a bit more work to do with these top side crew watches and don’t expect to see them until around July/August but I’m enjoying working on them and for me that’s what it’s all about


These look very nice Paul!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> The sample rubber straps just arrived and I now know the problem with the 39mm, the bracelet ruins it, I’ve a bit more work to do with these top side crew watches and don’t expect to see them until around July/August but I’m enjoying working on them and for me that’s what it’s all about


Vers Nice! What coule annoy me is the case bumper at 9 that we can’t see on your pics.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Just come across this brand. Had a look at this website, and was completely blown away by the white dialed Treasure Seeker. It’s been a while since I’ve seen a watch where I’ve felt I’ve got to have it. Of course, it’s sold out, and reaching out to Scurfa, I was told they will be restocked this year, which makes me think later rather than sooner. This wait is gonna kill me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Grey dial D1-500 anyone? 🤔😍


YES!!! Been lobbying for one for years!
Maybe grey dial for the 10 year? I would be curious to see a mock up of a grey D1-500 with the original bezel insert (ceramic).


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

mark_uk said:


> Just come across this brand. Had a look at this website, and was completely blown away by the white dialed Treasure Seeker. It’s been a while since I’ve seen a watch where I’ve felt I’ve got to have it. Of course, it’s sold out, and reaching out to Scurfa, I was told they will be restocked this year, which makes me think later rather than sooner. This wait is gonna kill me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Head over to watchrecon there is one listed currently.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

scurfa said:


> New colour Diver One for April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MUST HAVE IT


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That fitted rubber strap looks


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Haven't worn any of my D1s lately. Threw this one on for pub trivia tonight.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

and_ren said:


> Very intrigued by these in the rubber strap. Is this planning to be a quartz or mechanical movement? Any titanium versions?


More than likely they will be quartz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Kronoss said:


> Vers Nice! What coule annoy me is the case bumper at 9 that we can’t see on your pics.




















It all goes together fine, it’s my new daily!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

scurfa said:


> It all goes together fine, it’s my new daily!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, and that fitted strap is a great fit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Your ”new daily“ looks fantastic!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Agree - looks great. Quartz + Rubber strap would be perfect (don't bother with the bracelet).


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

scurfa said:


> New colour Diver One for April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color Paul -- will this be a steel or titanium model?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

emgee79 said:


> Love the color Paul -- will this be a steel or titanium model?


This one is steel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Ti Diver One taking a break from cutting willows.

I was stood in waist deep water so obviously a dive watch was required.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> It all goes together fine, it’s my new daily!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. What I would change is the date window, in white to keep the dial symétrie.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Or without date.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Quartz with fitted rubber is great choice.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 16395074


I forgot about this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul,

any chance of a D1-500 Grey with the BD1 battleship grey in the future?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Paul,
> 
> any chance of a D1-500 Grey with the BD1 battleship grey in the future?


I have one (for myself) but it’s not like the Bell Diver to me, the 10 year anniversary models next year will include a grey/silver dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

I am digging the new TS. Wasn’t sure when I first saw it but on the rubber it really looks sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

scurfa said:


> I forgot about this one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That green is lovely. Any chance we'll see it with a bronze case?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scurfa said:


> This one is steel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any other titanium on the horizon? Missed out on the black and not a fan of the light blue or orange. Would love to see a Ti Silver Scurfa or the yellow would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

YuG said:


> That green is lovely. Any chance we'll see it with a bronze case?


If you read between the lines of the response here:









SCURFA WATCHES - 2020, 2021 & 2022


Kind of funny seeing “Treasure Seeker” on the dial of a ladies watch. For some reason it makes me think of gold digger. Not sure how people will feel about that, it’s probably just me though lol




www.watchuseek.com





. . . you might be convinced that green will be one of the bronze options. I don't know for sure.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

sless711 said:


> View attachment 16397235



Great strap combo!


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

scurfa said:


> It all goes together fine, it’s my new daily!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of my Tag Heuer Kirium, with a diver bezel that didn’t cover the “bumper”. But this one was less pronounced.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

just put in an order for a Proto dial, part of the club soon


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

and_ren said:


> just put in an order for a Proto dial, part of the club soon


Congrats! Proto dial is my 4th scurfa. So far I’ve had the MS20 titanium, Gloss Orange SS, Orange Ti, and the Ti Proto. Ti proto is by far my favorite it has an interesting dial while still being subtle in a way the Orange can’t. Just love it on the bracelet…


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> Congrats! Proto dial is my 4th scurfa. So far I’ve had the MS20 titanium, Gloss Orange SS, Orange Ti, and the Ti Proto. Ti proto is by far my favorite it has an interesting dial while still being subtle in a way the Orange can’t. Just love it on the bracelet…


Nice shot showing the duality of that brushed blue center section!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Scurfa Sunday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker for #ScurfaSunday

Such a great watch, beautiful dial and great case, well made and affordable.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

My D1 black and blue duo


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@tiki5698 Nice! That black tropical strap looks great, which one is it? There’s a black D1 in my future and I’d like to pick up one of those straps.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> @tiki5698 Nice! That black tropical strap looks great, which one is it? There’s a black D1 in my future and I’d like to pick up one of those straps.


Thanks! It’s a Joseph Bonnie tropic strap:









Rubber Tropic – Black - Joseph Bonnie







www.josephbonnie.com


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you for the link. I’d heard good things about their straps but had never gotten around to looking them up.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nolans (Feb 10, 2009)

I understand the love for these watches now. I bought a second Diver One a few hours after the first arrived.

Once you handle one, it's clear to see they represent exceptional value. Very impressed and it arrived within 24 hours too


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Wearing my favourite purchase from 2021 - this thing is epic


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I had a lovely walk in the Yorkshire Dales during the week, took a few phone snaps
. A quick bath for my D1 and then a rest on some moss.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

BishBashBosh said:


> I had a lovely walk in the Yorkshire Dales during the week, took a few phone snaps
> . A quick bath for my D1 and then a rest on some moss.
> View attachment 16413205
> 
> ...


Nice photos, but I have to say it makes me think my watch lives a boring life just sitting in my wrist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Thank you for the link. I’d heard good things about their straps but had never gotten around to looking them up.


I've tried them all, JB's are the best!


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

In Praise of the Scurfa Bell Diver 1


I just bought a pre-owned Scurfa Bell Diver 1 and since I’m very impressed with it, though I’d write a bit about it. You don’t see much posted about Scurfa watches. This watch became available in 2020. First the specs. The size is 43mm x 15mm x 50mm. Miyota 9015 hacking movement, AR coated...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

A4S said:


> Wearing my favourite purchase from 2021 - this thing is epic
> View attachment 16411119


So nice. I’m very close to pulling the trigger on the Treasure Seeker in yellow. I keep bees so that version has a special attraction for me.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Do the rubber straps on the D1 500 taper to the buckle? I prefer natos to rubber and want to keep the hardware matching. So thinking about getting a titanium D1 500, taking the buckle off the strap and putting it on a fabric keeper 1 piece nato. I'll have to make burn the hole on the nato make it bigger.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

James_ said:


> Do the rubber straps on the D1 500 taper to the buckle? I prefer natos to rubber and want to keep the hardware matching. So thinking about getting a titanium D1 500, taking the buckle off the strap and putting it on a fabric keeper 1 piece nato. I'll have to make burn the hole on the nato make it bigger.


It’s straight 20mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Bronze models around August as I’m still working on colours and have now included a titanium case back, I need to get these one perfect



I'm marking my calendar now! I'm have the itch for a bronze watch and my D1 is my favorite watch. Hoping these have bronze/gold hands!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne today


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mmmm, donuts.

Don't you love how those Chrysler shift pattern buttons seem to get all spun around and yet are so difficult to remove?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Treasure Seeker for #ScurfaSunday
> 
> Such a great watch, beautiful dial and great case, well made and affordable.


Great looking watch.

Actually, most of your choice I really admire. Good taste sir 👍


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in 👋🏼👋🏼. Love this combo of C. Ward canvass rubber strap and the TS👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> Great looking watch.
> 
> Actually, most of your choice I really admire. Good taste sir


Thank you so much for your kind words 

Paul did such a great job with the new Treasure Seeker, next level and so well priced for what you get


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

An easy wear...soon to take a trip🤞


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

BishBashBosh said:


> I had a lovely walk in the Yorkshire Dales during the week, took a few phone snaps
> . A quick bath for my D1 and then a rest on some moss.
> View attachment 16413205
> 
> ...


Exactly what I should have in a few days time. I already have the watch and am waiting for the bracelet. It looks just as good as had hoped it would.

Cheers


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 16428222


No bracelet?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> No bracelet?


Yes but I don't really care for it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Yes but I don't really care for it.
> View attachment 16428632


It's packed away in case I move it on some day.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

This is my new D1-500 Ti blue. I really like it. My only gripe is the domed crystal. Not a deal breaker. Here it is next to my flat 14060. I think a flat crystal would add to the tool like character of the D1. Is there a reason for the domed crystal on these?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Munks337 said:


> This is my new D1-500 Ti blue. I really like it. My only gripe is the domed crystal. Not a deal breaker. Here it is next to my flat 14060. I think a flat crystal would add to the tool like character of the D1. Is there a reason for the domed crystal on these?
> View attachment 16428693
> 
> View attachment 16428692
> ...


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

I love it. well done.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Question for you all. Which grey Barton elite strap would look best with the titanium case do you think?

Cool grey (lighter)









or smoke grey (darker)









Or neither??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Smoke grey


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Munks337 said:


> This is my new D1-500 Ti blue. I really like it. My only gripe is the domed crystal. Not a deal breaker. Here it is next to my flat 14060. I think a flat crystal would add to the tool like character of the D1. Is there a reason for the domed crystal on these?


To each their own I guess. The domed crystal is one of my favorite features. I love how it blends seamlessly into the bezel and follows its contours.



Rice and Gravy said:


> Question for you all. Which grey Barton elite strap would look best with the titanium case do you think?
> Cool grey (lighter)
> or smoke grey (darker)
> Or neither??


Definitely not neither. My vote is lighter (but I don't have a Ti case). Which dial do you have? 

I can recommend the Barton Elite though. It's the summer band for mine. I prefer it to the stock rubber band.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I have the orange dial D1 Ti on the way thanks to @Biginboca. I've considered one of these for a while now, especially the titanium, and decided I need a little color in my life. Couldn't resist when I saw it available used. 

I may just buy both colors and send one back. I also have a darker grey perlon, so light grey may be the way I go. Kind of wish they had black with orange underside...and I just realized they do!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Question for you all. Which grey Barton elite strap would look best with the titanium case do you think?
> 
> Cool grey (lighter)
> 
> ...





schaumi said:


> To each their own I guess. The domed crystal is one of my favorite features. I love how it blends seamlessly into the bezel and follows its contours.
> 
> *I would go smoke grey. I think it will suit the watch better than the light. I think the NATO straps the MS20s came with might offer some insight to the contrast.
> 
> ...



*Can also vouch for the Barton Elite. I have this exact same strap on my blue D1. I also have one for a Vostok and they are comfortable and good quality. *


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, that really helps. I am going to get the darker smoke grey and the black w/ orange underside.


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Question for you all. Which grey Barton elite strap would look best with the titanium case do you think?
> 
> Cool grey (lighter)
> 
> ...


Personally i say neither. The Scurfa rubber are much better and these thin integrated springbars aren’t that trustworthy to me. You may have play in the springbar holes designed for the thick shoulderless springbars Paul uses. 
If you want one get it from Ali express for a few bucks and see how you like it.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I have used regular springbars on the Scurfa for years without any issue. Unfortunately the Scurfa ones are too fat for some straps. I have the same issue with belts (Ay thank-you). 

if you don’t trust the quick release I m sure it would be easy enough to swap out the spring bars for the Scurfa ones.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> if you don’t trust the quick release I m sure it would be easy enough to swap out the spring bars for the Scurfa ones.


Kind of what I was thinking. 

I think I am also going to get a black FKM rubber strap too, as I suspect the length of the stock strap may be too long for my preference. Hopefully not. 

It's kind of odd that I'm as excited as I am about this relatively inexpensive quartz dive watch, but when I saw it and realized it was the light titanium too, I had to have it.


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Personally i say neither. The *Scurfa rubber are much better* and these thin integrated springbars aren’t that trustworthy to me. You may have play in the springbar holes designed for the thick shoulderless springbars Paul uses.


I still say that comes down to personal preference. I find it to be stiff and uncomfortable personally. I don't think the stock strap lasted 1 week on mine and it's never gone back on since. 



Shockwave said:


> if you don’t trust the quick release I m sure it would be easy enough to swap out the spring bars for the Scurfa ones.


I have the Barton and a couple of other straps I wear on my D1-500 that came supplied with quick release spring bars. They got swapped out for the Scurfa bars right away. It was a bit of a struggle with some but worth it to me for the peace of mind. When I ordered my Scurfa bracelet, I made sure to order an extra set of spring bars just to have extras.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

The scurfa springbars and the drilled lugs are some of the best things about the D1. I would not use a strap that couldn’t accommodate the Scurfa bars. The scurfa bars really add to the ruggedness of the package and show that Paul was serious about building a hard use timepiece.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it’s a better quality material personally but sure one may feel different a little it. 
But again easy to get those other straps for 5$ a pop on Ali express if you want to try them 

Using a sprint bar that is not the right soexs can cause damage, erode, the spring bar hole long term. I know people have used them for year etc I have too But doesn’t change the fact. Also it makes them more prone to come off your wrist which would be an undesirable outcome for most


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

With all this talk of rubber straps, mine is currently fitted with the bracelet for the winter.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Just got my proto dial, a lot to like for sure and super interesting dial. But does anyone have experience with the rubber strap breaking in at all? 

It tends to squeeze the sides of my wrist lifting the watch up off my wrist versus wrapping around allowing the case to settle in to the wrist better. Hoping it softens a bit.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

and_ren said:


> Just got my proto dial, a lot to like for sure and super interesting dial. But does anyone have experience with the rubber strap breaking in at all?
> 
> It tends to squeeze the sides of my wrist lifting the watch up off my wrist versus wrapping around allowing the case to settle in to the wrist better. Hoping it softens a bit.


Roll up the strap a few times and put it on a isofrane type buckle. 😎


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

and_ren said:


> Just got my proto dial, a lot to like for sure and super interesting dial. But does anyone have experience with the rubber strap breaking in at all?
> 
> It tends to squeeze the sides of my wrist lifting the watch up off my wrist versus wrapping around allowing the case to settle in to the wrist better. Hoping it softens a bit.


Yup it will break in and take curve. 

Strap it snug to a watch pillow for a bit and it should ease in. Or in a mug. 

Proto dial is awesome too!


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16430116


Glad to see your flat crystal transplant was successful - it looks great! Can you share the replacement crystal size with us? Thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jolsongoude said:


> Glad to see your flat crystal transplant was successful - it looks great! Can you share the replacement crystal size with us? Thanks!











Frayed knot. I didn’t ask and watch repairer didn’t say.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I will be listing some Gloss Orange and Gloss Blue Diver Ones today at 17.00 U.K. time, happy Sunday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> I will be listing some Gloss Orange and Gloss Blue Diver Ones today at 17.00 U.K. time, happy Sunday


Thanks Smudge 👍🏻🤗🤣


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

sless711 said:


> View attachment 16434623


I dig that


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

and_ren said:


> I dig that


Thanks! First time on thick mesh. Looks and feels great


----------



## Solauto (Aug 12, 2020)

Can’t wait to get my hands on one of these and have pictures of my own to share…


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I have owned a ton of watches and the D-1 is the best watch under $500 imo. Fight me 😂. Don’t care if it’s quartz. The holes, domed sapphire and aluminum bezel give it that old school cool.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

alznc said:


> I have owned a ton of watches and the D-1 is the best watch under $500 imo. Fight me 😂. Don’t care if it’s quartz. The holes, domed sapphire give it that old school cool.


Agree, it is amazing value for what you get. I prefer that it is quartz over auto. Plus you can't beat the lume on these things. 

How do you like the gloss?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Scurfa watches definitely represent some of the best values out there. They're a lot of watch for the price. Not that I want Scurfa to provide this option since it would only provide a distraction to him putting out these great watches, but it would be awesome if some of the Diver Ones could be fitted with automatic movements. I think my yellow and Proto would be neat to convert. Until then, I'll keep buying what Scurfa puts out: eight and counting . . . two Bell Diver 1s, one Treasure Seeker, one Diver One 300, one M.S., two Diver One Ti, one Diver One 500. They'll be more.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Agree, it is amazing value for what you get. I prefer that it is quartz over auto. Plus you can't beat the lume on these things.
> 
> How do you like the gloss?


Love the gloss. I previosly had a blue TI and was not a fan of the the all white hands. The gloss gives it something extra. It honestly reminds me of a 16600 Seadweller with the case shape (although lugs are not as long/sharp), lug holes, the valve and non magnified date. I have been very happy with this model and honestly for the $ don't ever see selling it. It has become my GADA watch (outside of G-shock) when in the yard, playing with the kids, camping, beach, etc.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My orange titanium D1 arrived last night and I was able to check it over and try it on this morning. I am pretty impressed. So incredibly light! This is my first titanium watch, and wow. I love the orange, and it's surprisingly lowkey because of the matte dial instead of gloss. Not a fan of the stock strap though. Too long and stiff (TWSS), although I am sure it will soften up if I did use it. I put it on a black/orange Barton elite silicon and the underside orange is a very close match for the dial, just ever so slightly darker. Pretty close to perfect. The total weight on the strap is 75g! I am going to send back the Barton smoke grey version I got though. It's too close a match for the grey perlon I have, and I know I won't wear both so similar in color. But thanks for the help on that. Oh and the lume is crazy! 

The pictures make it look bigger than it actually is on my 6.75" wrist. The fit is very nice, although on the perlon it does wear and look a bit bigger to me. Not sure why I waited so long on this, but I am glad I went with the titanium version. 

Pictures.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ That really turned out great 👍


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On a cheap FKM tropic from Ali. A bit long, but for about $10, hard to complain. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> On a cheap FKM tropic from Ali. A bit long, but for about $10, hard to complain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Love the faded bezel and fauxtina
On another note, those Ali FKM straps go hard. Definitely a great way to get a bunch of rubber straps in different colors for ultra-cheap, and they have them in different styles too. Once you spend enough time looking at those straps, you start to realize that other places are reselling them for several hundred percent profit...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Many thanks.

And 100% concurred: hard not to recommend them, and at the low price point, you don't have to feel guilty about grabbing a few different colors.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I'll be honest, I wasn't sure I was gonna bond with this one when it first arrived. Have a fairly medium wrist so for me the case is a little long lug-to-lug to be as flat as it is. And the strap is a bit stiffer than I like and kinda lifts the watch up. But it's starting to click with me and find its place on the wrist the more I wear it. This proto dial is really something, so dynamic. Amazing how it can go from a dark blue almost completely blending with the minute track, to completely shimmering in the light with its vertical brushing, and then maybe my favorite is when it lands somewhere in between with just subdued contrast that I tried to capture here. This is maybe one of the coolest dials anywhere below $1k. And all these shades of blue really work well with the dark tones of the titanium.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the proto


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the proto


That’s wild! 

So many colors and the texture is


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The Proto is a wild watch.


----------



## Kosoff (Jun 22, 2017)

Do we have any idea what may be in store for the MS22 Diver One? Does Scurfa typically alternate colors from one year to the next? Thank you for any predictions or insights…


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Been wondering too. The black have been hard to come by Even pre owned so he might do another run. 
maybe to mix things up he will do a Marine Nationale version in the sea blue. 
Maybe a grey dial version like the BD1, but I wonder if that will be the 10 year ani watch.

Whichever way he goes it will be sure to be smashing either way. The D1 is such an awesome watch in all its colourways.


----------



## Kosoff (Jun 22, 2017)

I am hoping for a black MS22, I dropped the ball when the standard black TI D1 was available earlier this year… and it makes sense that an elusive gray dial might appear as a tenth anniversary varietal! Thanks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Kosoff said:


> I am hoping for a black MS22, I dropped the ball when the standard black TI D1 was available earlier this year… and it makes sense that an elusive gray dial might appear as a tenth anniversary varietal! Thanks.


Any word on whether the black Ti will be available again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosoff (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes! my understanding is that these watches are still in production and will be available in batches later in the year.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

I really like the desaturated blue of these, even in the bright sun.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Kosoff said:


> Yes! my understanding is that these watches are still in production and will be available in batches later in the year.


That’s good news, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that guy (Sep 30, 2010)

The only real differences between the MS editions and the standard Ti models are the bezel and caseback, correct?


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

that guy said:


> The only real differences between the MS editions and the standard Ti models are the bezel and caseback, correct?


Color matched date wheel I think


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Sorry if I've missed a post. But has anyone seen how the Joseph Bonnie blue rubber tropic strap matches from a color standpoint with the blue titanium or proto dial watches? And can you fit the spring bars that come with the stock strap in the tropic strap?


----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)

What are the chances of a Titanium White Diver One?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Momma with the new baby boy


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Congratulations on the new arrival!

I mean the boy, obviously. Although the watch is nice, too.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Congratulations on the new arrival!
> 
> I mean the boy, obviously. Although the watch is nice, too.


Thanks . We have two older girls so it's nice to get the boy. 

These scurfa are great. I have a 1 watch per brand rule (besides Casio) but I'm tempted to pick up a titanium d1.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

today’s grab and go


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Bell Diver 1, great watch but unfortunately currently up for sale☹


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

What fitted rubber straps are y’all using on the D1-500?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

and_ren said:


> What fitted rubber straps are y’all using on the D1-500?


Just any rubber strap that fits a submariner on ali x


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

ryan850 said:


> Just any rubber strap that fits a submariner on ali x


Oh cool, I didn't realize, I have an Everest made for a Sub that is 20mm and sure enough it does fit and improves the comfort level on my wrist for sure, not perfect fit as the case is a little thicker than the strap but not bad at all.

Would really love to see a fitted rubber strap for the D1-500, especially after seeing the prototype for the new fixed bezel treasure seeker's coming out. 

@scurfa any chance that would ever happen?


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

Wore my gloss black D1 on canvas yesterday. I think I’m going to buy a Treasure Seeker soon.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

chris in ohio said:


> Wore my gloss black D1 on canvas yesterday. I think I’m going to buy a Treasure Seeker soon.
> View attachment 16478515


What color? I like my orange, the yellow looks neat but that blue one that @Jeep99dad posts pictures of all the time looks really good.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

and_ren said:


> Sorry if I've missed a post. But has anyone seen how the Joseph Bonnie blue rubber tropic strap matches from a color standpoint with the blue titanium or proto dial watches? And can you fit the spring bars that come with the stock strap in the tropic strap?


I’m very particular about my blues and imo JB tropic blue doesn’t match the blue Ti well. The JB is more of a true blue while the Scurfa is more petrol blue. I’ve tried a lot of straps on it and I think the OEM matches the best.

The blues didn’t come across great in this pic but you can see the difference.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

tiki5698 said:


> I’m very particular about my blues and imo JB tropic blue doesn’t match the blue Ti well. The JB is more of a true blue while the Scurfa is more petrol blue. I’ve tried a lot of straps on it and I think the OEM matches the best.
> 
> The blues didn’t come across great in this pic but you can see the difference.
> View attachment 16479198


Thanks, that matches my suspicion.


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

josiahg52 said:


> What color? I like my orange, the yellow looks neat but that blue one that @Jeep99dad posts pictures of all the time looks really good.


I’m not sure! I have the D1 in black and the blue Ti Proto, so for the TS I’m liking the orange or yellow for the variety. That Hydra Hat Blue is awesome though…


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Best canvas I’ve had is the zodiac by far


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


I love this dial, the sunburst finish, the different shades of blue it takes at different angles and the darker blue ring at the edge.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

josiahg52 said:


> What color? I like my orange, the yellow looks neat but that blue one that @Jeep99dad posts pictures of all the time looks really good.


The dark blue TS is so so good and very versatile.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today. Lots to like on this one, the very well finished bumper case, honeycomb dial and applied markers, the bracelet… all feel solid and it’s an excellent value IMO. 


















I


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This watch is so nice. It really presents like a much more expensive watch imo


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This watch is so nice. It really presents like a much more expensive watch imo


I think the same can be said about the brand. Paul puts out a great watch. Love my D1-500


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

hanging for the steel oyster bracelet release, but enjoying a simple cheap nato in the mean time









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wristroll13 said:


> hanging for the steel oyster bracelet release, but enjoying a simple cheap nato in the mean time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good on NATO! 

I don’t think I’ve seen that combo before.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Bell Diver One in the snow today


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Shoutout to see if anyone has info on when the Proto dial is back in stock


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Shoutout to see if anyone has info on when the Proto dial is back in stock


They are in stock and available on Scurfa’s website.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> They are in stock and available on Scurfa’s website.


It just looks that way. When you click "add to basket" it goes to the out of stock page


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Accidental 🪖 vibes; reality = timing a load of 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Bell Diver One in the snow today
> View attachment 16487107


That strap seems to go PERFECTLY with the blacked out bell diver 1.
What is it, please? If you have a working link, that is the best.
I have this exact watch, which I have/wear on the black stainless steel bracelet.
(but it's nice to have options).
Also, does it tend to "run up" your wrist, wearing that strap,
or pretty much stay in place? Thanks!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> They are in stock and available on Scurfa’s website.


It says that it is out of stock.


https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-titanium-proto-dial/


(like @toomuchdamnrum said)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Accidental 🪖 vibes; reality = timing a load of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  what a cool wrist shot


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice  what a cool wrist shot


Thanks, brother!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Shoutout to see if anyone has info on when the Proto dial is back in stock


Coincidentally, I got my hands on one today, by reaching out directly to Alison. Not sure if any more are available — but worth a shot.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just putting this out there but I’d love to see a Ti black pvd, blue dial D1! 🤞


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Got a new to me 21 yesterday, loving it


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Is the only difference between the limited edition 21 and the ND713 the date? Or am I missing more


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Is the only difference between the limited edition 21 and the ND713 the date? Or am I missing more


Fully indexed bezel


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Fully indexed bezel


Haha I'm blind, thank you


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

And I believe the NATO strap


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

And a special engraving on the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A brand new Scurfa Diver One D1-500 Titanium ‘Proto Dial’ sits on the wrist today! Wow. This watch lives up to its reputation, and has exceeded all my expectations! Can’t believe I waited so long to get one. I’d like to thank the member’s of this thread for their insightful posts, @boatswain for his first-rate review of the D1-500, and last but not least, @scurfa watches for building a robust dive watch that represents excellent value-for-money!


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Scurfa is teasing two smaller versions of the Treasure Seeker on Instagram. They’re releasing 37 and 39mm sizes. The original is 41mm. The “Top Side Crew” with no dive bezel:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CbcjpWiMwzO/


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

I've seen the 37 and 39mm and they're in the running for a gada type watch with applied markers and sub 40mm case I'm looking for.. Can't wait for the release in June. I'm thinking white dial 37mm will be hard to pass considering what I'm after. Too bad there will be no bracelet option for them but maybe the case shape will allow for something to work with it.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

scurfa said:


> These look amazing in the flesh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These look really nice with the rose gold case. PVD I presume? 37mm? Might have to pick one up for my wife. Is there really going to a purple dial & matching strap? Maybe a peridot green dial? Seems like a good watch for a nurse. Legible. Water resistant. Sapphire crystal. Rubber strap. 

On another topic, I don't seem to see much love for the D1 -500 Ti in the light blue. So, I just bought one. Figured I needed another bright & happy summer grab & go watch to go with my D1 yellow. And I've been wanting to try a titanium watch so while I'm flipping out part of my collection, this new D1 will be coming in.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> On another topic, I don't seem to see much love for the D1 -500 Ti in the light blue.


I had planned on getting one until I saw and purchased the Proto dial. I don't know, maybe I'll get one as it looks like a nice color.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

josiahg52 said:


> I had planned on getting one until I saw and purchased the Proto dial. I don't know, maybe I'll get one as it looks like a nice color.


I'm hoping it will be the "right" bright blue. I tried a Borealis Smurttoril, the bright blue dialed DW edition, and it just wasn't quite right for me. Darker, subdued blues are easy. Brighter blues, and I think brighter colors in general, are more difficult for me to bond with. The Proto dial is awesome, but it's got a dark blue bezel, and yup, already got a couple of those. one, another Scurfa.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Can't wait to see more of the Top Side Crew!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm hoping they'll do a titanium Treasure Seeker. What are the chances?


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Right now i'd be happy with the regular treasure seeker with a white dial...


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone buy the new navy blue artem strap? Does it match Scurfa blue?









Classic Navy Blue Sailcloth Watch Strap with Navy Blue Stitching


Artem watch straps are the most comfortable sailcloth straps on the market. Available in five unique stitching colours and four convenient sizes.




artemstraps.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@tiki5698 
I don't know, but I just got a blue one with white stitching from bradystraps
Someone on these forums said that it is good quality too, 
and it's $35 instead of $85 or more.





Welcome to Bradystraps.com


Watch straps




www.bradystraps.com


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @tiki5698
> I don't know, but I just got a blue one with white stitching from bradystraps
> Someone on these forums said that it is good quality too,
> and it's $35 instead of $85 or more.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! I’ve had a Brady strap before, nice but kinda stiff and I like how artem is rubber lined vs the nubuck Brady.


----------



## Kimty1990 (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this before. But if you're looking for a oyster style bracelet for your Diver Ones, the Smiths Everest/Commando solid rivet bracelets fits almost perfectly.

I have tried using the Strapcode SKX023 bracelet (as recommended by a member in an earlier post), but I think the Smiths end-links fit better.

Here are photographs of the Smiths solid rivet bracelet on my beloved Scurfa MS19.
￼


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Kimty1990 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this before. But if you're looking for a oyster style bracelet for your Diver Ones, the Smiths Everest/Commando solid rivet bracelets fits almost perfectly.
> 
> I have tried using the Strapcode SKX023 bracelet (as recommended by a member in an earlier post), but I think the Smiths end-links fit better.
> 
> Here are photographs of the Smiths solid rivet bracelet on my beloved Scurfa



Is it possible to get just the end links. 

Looks great on your 19, really makes that blue pop.


----------



## Kimty1990 (Jan 3, 2022)

Shockwave said:


> Is it possible to get just the end links.
> 
> Looks great on your 19, really makes that blue pop.


Thanks! I think Scurfa has got the best shade of blue, when compared to blue bay 58, fxd or seikos.

I don't see Timefactors selling the end link separately on their website. Maybe you can email them to try your luck.


----------



## that guy (Sep 30, 2010)

Natural habitat


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Kimty1990 said:


> Thanks! I think Scurfa has got the best shade of blue, when compared to blue bay 58, fxd or seikos.
> 
> I don't see Timefactors selling the end link separately on their website. Maybe you can email them to try your luck.


Interesting change of pace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone buy the new navy blue artem strap? Does it match Scurfa blue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  $98. 
Wouldn’t the same be available on Ali express for $10


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This was really a great reel was by Scurfa. This watch not only looks and wears great, but it really feels like a much more expensive watch to me. I wore Sunday and still was impressed and one of my family member even commented on it which never happens 

































6.8” wrist for reference


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  $98.
> Wouldn’t the same be available on Ali express for $10


Interesting comment, post an ali express link and I’ll buy it to compare with my black one.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm wearing the honey yellow treasure seeker right now.
--
I bought the bradystrap sailcloth for $35 because there is hopefully a very big quality difference.
The aliexpress straps seem like exactly the same thing...but they aren't. 
I had an fkm rubber strap that tore and fell apart. 
I wouldn't pay hundreds for a strap, but cheap isn't the way to go either.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

A word on AliX straps


Spoiler: Not Scurfa related



I don't think you will be able to find the same item, as sold by Artem, on AliExpress. I have seen enough video in regular and macro view, and read enough testimony, to conclude that they are worth a premium, and any AliX strap below $20 can't touch it. You will be able to find straps at a substantial price undercut that get 90 to 98 percent of the look, but the comfort, robustness, and finish will almost certainly not match the Artem. Maybe that will suit your needs anyway; I know I would be fine with that tradeoff.

The best AliX straps I have experienced are the FKM rubber ones. I have no idea what kind of hell watchman600 had to put his FKM strap through for it to fall apart, since mine are almost as sturdy as my Bonetto Cinturini vulcanized rubber for much less cash. They are very resistant to daily wear and tear. That said, your extra cash always goes towards _something_-- whether that is better materials, faster shipping, better customer service/aftersales, etc. depends on the vendor and product in question.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> A word on AliX straps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not Scurfa related
> ...


Very cool how you did that...with the hidden spoiler message.
Full disclosure, it was my teenager very active son whose FKM rubber strap tore and fell apart.
I was kind of surprised too. But whatever. I gave him a Zelos leather strap instead.
I'm sure the Artem is good...I just hope the Bradystrap is good too.
---
Turning this post into a post about Scurfa (too), I am VERY happy with my honey yellow TS ! 
The only improvements I can think of to make it better would be 
to make the hands bigger and to put a black border around the date window...
(and maybe make it easier to make strap/bracelet changes).


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey, this looks great. Do you have a link for the bracelet?



Kimty1990 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this before. But if you're looking for a oyster style bracelet for your Diver Ones, the Smiths Everest/Commando solid rivet bracelets fits almost perfectly.
> 
> I have tried using the Strapcode SKX023 bracelet (as recommended by a member in an earlier post), but I think the Smiths end-links fit better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

nickweb said:


> Hey, this looks great. Do you have a link for the bracelet?


Sold out at present









Bracelets


The home of Smiths, Precista, Speedbird, Dreadnought and Sewills watches. High Quality, affordable watches plus a wide range of straps.




www.timefactors.com


----------



## Kimty1990 (Jan 3, 2022)

nickweb said:


> Hey, this looks great. Do you have a link for the bracelet?


Here you go brother.








STAINLESS STEEL RIVET BRACELET FOR EVEREST 36mm


Separate Stainless Steel Rivet Bracelet with Friction Clasp for Everest 36mm.Fits Everest 36mm Only.




www.timefactors.com





However, as pointed out by @Snaggletooth , it's sold out. I have been trying to get a jubilee style bracelet from Timefactors for my Scurfa. Unfortunately, they are sold out too.

Good luck trying.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Today is a fine day! Get your hands on the latest Revolution Magazine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Today is a fine day! Get your hands on the latest Revolution Magazine!


That’s awesome Paul. Need to snatch one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love that orange


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations Paul & Alison! Great exposure! Brilliant write up! Cheers 🍻


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great interview and well deserved coverage


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Congrats Paul! Very well deserved indeed.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Congrats Paul! WIll have to get a copy at the weekend


----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice combo with that red strap!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

D1 out for a


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Waiting for this to arrive from a Reddit member. Excited to try my first titanium watch. Perfect color and no date option.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Waiting for this to arrive from a Reddit member. Excited to try my first titanium watch. Perfect color and no date option.


Nice! 

Love the classic look of that one


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Enjoying my black dial TS so much that I tracked down a used white dial version which should ship Monday. Very excited, hope y’all are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne proto


Such a great dial!


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Oof that proto dial looks amazing 🤩


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Love these watches 
Thank u all for sharing them with us all 
One quick question 
Can case damage like scuffs and scratches be repaired?
Looking to buy one and would like to know 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jringo8769 said:


> Love these watches
> Thank u all for sharing them with us all
> One quick question
> Can case damage like scuffs and scratches be repaired?
> ...


Responses to scuffs/scratches (to the case/bracelet—not really a concern for the sapphire crystal) range from 

(1) accepting the  of wabi sabi.

(2) to cheap/relatively affordable home remedies with so-so results. E.g., Scotch Brite pads, sand paper, refinishing/rebrushing pens, Cape Cod polishing cloths. And specifically for titanium, blue pencil/pen erasers.

(3) to cheap/relatively affordable professional remedies. E.g., a local watch maker with a polishing/brushing wheel.

(4) to pricier professional remedies. E.g., a service writer for a professional watch refinishing company once explained to me a process whereby they made some sort of mold of one’s watch case to do the refinishing well. Though he advised that such wasn’t worth the relatively high cost unless you had an expensive, popular watch for which they already had previously made a mold and still had said mold lying around for reuse. I also once read a HODINKEE article about someone using very high end equipment and techniques to accomplish seriously premium watch case damage repair (I think with lasers or something, if memory serves).

Anyway, given the tough beater ethos of Scurfa, and their affordable price point, I’d strongly lean toward option 1, and just sourcing another Scurfa if, for some reason, I wanted a pristine one again. Or else option 2 if the scuffs/scratches were modest, and you were cool with an imperfect touch-up job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well just so I am clear 
Scurfa does not offer service work like case restoration and crystal changes and such if needed?
Do they sell things like crystals and bezel inserts or bezel assemblies?
Or do all things need to be sent in for Repair?
Appreciate the help
God Bless,John 


Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> Love the classic look of that one


It's the perfect combo. I wish all my watches were no date.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jringo8769 said:


> Well just so I am clear
> Scurfa does not offer service work like case restoration and crystal changes and such if needed?
> Do they sell things like crystals and bezel inserts or bezel assemblies?
> Or do all things need to be sent in for Repair?
> ...


Gotcha. 

Their one-year warranty appears limited to defective materials and assembly as existing at the time of purchase. But not, e.g., normal wear and tear through use (scratches, crystal shattering, etc.). 



https://www.scurfawatches.com/warranty/



But beyond a warranty job, I don’t know whether they directly offer paid repair jobs for wear and tear; e.g., through a watchmaker local to them.

Or if they sell spare parts to enable one’s own local watchmaker to do the repair. (Though I trust a simple issue, like a shattered crystal, would be no problem to sort aftermarket regardless).

Short of Paul chiming in here, I’d just contact him and Alison as needed if an issue came up (or else ahead of purchase just so you know the score). 

EDIT:

Unsurprisingly, it seems Paul and Alison sort their folks out when something like a jettisoned bezel insert comes up:









Scurfa Customer Service.


Just wanted to pass on my personal experience with Paul Scurfield @ Scurfa Watches. I have 2 Scurfa watches. Both were bought used. My son borrowed my Scurfa Diver One Silicon to use while on a holiday in Florida. While swimming in the heavy surf he noticed the bezel insert had come off. When...




www.watchfreeks.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well thank u so much for this 
To me a watch is only as good as those who sell it and it looks like I will buying one for sure with this info 
Truly appreciate it 
God Bless,John 
Nothing better than dealing with great people 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

New to me D1 gloss black. Very nice grab and go.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

jringo8769 said:


> Well thank u so much for this
> To me a watch is only as good as those who sell it and it looks like I will buying one for sure with this info
> Truly appreciate it
> God Bless,John
> ...


John, Paul and Alison are great people. You won’t go wrong buying a quality watch from them. My stable. Dave


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

My Treasure Seeker didn’t fit in the case


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

Stefan87 said:


> I've seen the 37 and 39mm and they're in the running for a gada type watch with applied markers and sub 40mm case I'm looking for.. Can't wait for the release in June. I'm thinking white dial 37mm will be hard to pass considering what I'm after. Too bad there will be no bracelet option for them but maybe the case shape will allow for something to work with it.


This sounds extremely promising. I've long had my eye on Scurfa watches but as a member of the small-wristed tribe the case diameter + long (for me) L2L on current models have kept me from pulling the trigger. A 37mm case + proportionally smaller L2L would allow me to finally dip my toes in the water!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Droyal said:


> John, Paul and Alison are great people. You won’t go wrong buying a quality watch from them. My stable. Dave
> View attachment 16546589


I thought my love of Scurfa was bad with 7 watches but this collection of 12 is awesome


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

A4S said:


> I thought my love of Scurfa was bad with 7 watches but this collection of 12 is awesome


Yeah, here I am thinking I'd be crazy to get a navy blue in Ti when I already have it in steel.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I have seven or eight and that seems like a lot. Would love to get a green Scurfa.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I broke my rule of only one watch per brand (besides Casio) and picked up a ti blue when I already have a pvd D1.

IMO scurfa makes the best affordable ti diver on the market and I had to try it out.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ flat crystal?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ flat crystal?


Flat crystal.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Flat crystal.


Wow! To me it makes such a great difference! Thanks for sharing, and making the swap. Looks like there’s some level of AR, or flat is just that good 👍 

I’m a legibility guy. Reflections & distortion seems counter intuitive for a time telling instrument. But whatever. No judgment 😄


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow! To me it makes such a great difference! Thanks for sharing, and making the swap. Looks like there’s some level of AR, or flat is just that good 👍
> 
> I’m a legibility guy. Reflections & distortion seems counter intuitive for a time telling instrument. But whatever. No judgment 😄


Ditto. No AR. Flat is that good.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Amazing! It's a beautiful thing


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Overcast morning weather prompted some snaps of the ghost. On a Borealis ISOfrane-type. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Droyal said:


> John, Paul and Alison are great people. You won’t go wrong buying a quality watch from them. My stable. Dave
> View attachment 16546589


awesome


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

A4S said:


> I thought my love of Scurfa was bad with 7 watches but this collection of 12 is awesome


13. Counting the Treasure Seeker that wouldn't fit in the box.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Overcast morning weather prompted some snaps of the ghost. On a Borealis ISOfrane-type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the strap? I'm thinking about getting something similar.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto. No AR. Flat is that good.
> View attachment 16549622


Love the flat crystal mod you did. I find I prefer flat crystals to domed almost all of the time.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

matt999 said:


> How do you like the strap? I'm thinking about getting something similar.


I dig it. 

ISOfrane-type straps were a slow burn for me. From afar, I originally thought they looked weird and seemed too bulky. Eventually I bought a Borealis on a whim anyway, since folks seemed to dig the style and said the Borealis ones were pretty satisfying for the price (albeit tricky to source since they often sold out). And soon thereafter, I received a Helson one as a secondary included with my Shark Diver.

I eventually started to give them both runs, and over the past two years or so, I’ve grown to quite like them on a tooly diver when I’m in a somewhat burly mood. 

In short, svelte and FKM/silicone-like they are not. But sturdy, reasonably comfy not withstanding the substantialness, and  looking they are. 

So I’d say giving a mid-priced one a try is certainly worth it when just looking for a new WIS rabbit hole to explore. 

As for the revived OEM ISOfranes, which are a bit more expensive than my two, I don’t have any experience with them. 

Though @boatswain does, and could weigh in if you’re considering starting at the top tier.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> I dig it.
> 
> ISOfrane-type straps were a slow burn for me. From afar, I originally thought they looked weird and seemed too bulky. Eventually I bought a Borealis on a whim anyway, since folks seemed to dig the style and said the Borealis ones were pretty satisfying for the price (albeit tricky to source since they often sold out). And soon thereafter, I received a Helson one as a secondary included with my Shark Diver.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it looks good. As you say, it looks bulkier than the original strap but good all the same. Looking at the Borealis, and also Helm which is FKM, maybe that would be more flexible than the Borealis.

Since the demise of my original strap I've had it on an old NATO which I've never been that keen on but am coming round to gradually. Think I'll replace it with something rubber soon.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

matt999 said:


> View attachment 16551522
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find on the Helm FKM ISO. Being a big fan of FKM, I’d personally lean toward trying that one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sort of off topic, I have a legit Isofrane, and a Helm version out for delivery today, so I'll be posting some thoughts in a related thread in this forum later this weekend.

On topic - I bet both would work great on a Treasure Seeker


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Diver One on a bracelet


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bob1035 said:


> Sort of off topic, I have a legit Isofrane, and a Helm version out for delivery today, so I'll be posting some thoughts in a related thread in this forum later this weekend.
> 
> On topic - I bet both would work great on a Treasure Seeker


Awesome. I look forward to hearing your thoughts over there.

@matt999 inspired me to try a 20mm black FKM ISO from Helm as well, which I grabbed this morning for $30 on Amazon with Prime shipping (which is pretty cool).

So when it gets in this weekend, I'll throw it on the ghost Scurfa to keep it on topic, and will let folks know how it compares to the Borealis and Helson ISOs.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

fiskadoro said:


> Diver One on a bracelet


Do you have more pics of the yellow on bracelet ? I have always been hesitant to buy the bracelet for mine.

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

bricem13 said:


> Do you have more pics of the yellow on bracelet ? I have always been hesitant to buy the bracelet for mine.
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks like @Snaggletooth beat me to it! Thanks!


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Awesome. I look forward to hearing your thoughts over there.
> 
> @matt999 inspired me to try a 20mm black FKM ISO from Helm as well, which I grabbed this morning for $30 on Amazon with Prime shipping (which is pretty cool).
> 
> So when it gets in this weekend, I'll throw it on the ghost Scurfa to keep it on topic, and will let folks know how it compares to the Borealis and Helson ISOs.


Cool, thanks! I'm looking forward to your thoughts on the Helm and how it compares.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bob1035 said:


> Sort of off topic, I have a legit Isofrane, and a Helm version out for delivery today, so I'll be posting some thoughts in a related thread in this forum later this weekend.
> 
> On topic - I bet both would work great on a Treasure Seeker


Looking forward to reading how the Helm works out. Will keep an eye out for your thread.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16552099
> 
> View attachment 16552102
> 
> ...


Ordered it!!

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Maratac single pass zulu Ti, my current favorite.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hope the Scurfa folks don't mind me linking to another thread, but I do at least mention the Scurfa strap in there 

Helm "Isofrane" strap


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matt999 said:


> 13. Counting the Treasure Seeker that wouldn't fit in the box.


I think I have 13 left too. 
Addictive little things


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

matt999 said:


> Cool, thanks! I'm looking forward to your thoughts on the Helm and how it compares.





Bob1035 said:


> Hope the Scurfa folks don't mind me linking to another thread, but I do at least mention the Scurfa strap in there
> 
> Helm "Isofrane" strap


Threw my comparison shots and initial reactions up over in that same thread after Bob (whose write up and pics are super informative). 

To keep it on topic, I’ll just go with two glamour shots featuring a Scurfa 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Threw my comparison shots and initial reactions up over in that same thread after Bob (whose write up and pics are super informative).
> 
> To keep it on topic, I’ll just go with two glamour shots featuring a Scurfa
> 
> ...


Those straps certainly have some heft to them. Stick them on the D1 and let's have a look.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Evening switch to something very light and comfortable - one of my favourites in the watch collection


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

matt999 said:


> Those straps certainly have some heft to them. Stick them on the D1 and let's have a look.


It’s very similar to the Borealis looks and thickness wise (though softer/more supple), so not too much new to show relative to my Borealis pairing shots above. But I got you regardless 

Helm RS2:



















As can be peeped, I also picked up their spring bar tool for good measure. Thoughts over in the Helm RS2 strap thread 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> It’s very similar to the Borealis looks and thickness wise (though softer/more supple), so not too much new to show relative to my Borealis pairing shots above. But I got you regardless
> 
> Helm RS2:
> 
> ...


Nice. Seems to fit well, and enough space between springbar and watch to accommodate the thickness.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

So this showed up yesterday on Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CcK1SorrC0_/

Available later this month …


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Enjoying the white Treasure Seeker today


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I was weirdly enjoying the “stacked rubber straps” idea for some photography. 

So I piled up popular examples of what struck me as some of the more popular or well regarded rubber strap types. And then threw a D1 on top for a vanity shot 

From left to right and bottom to top:
-Uncle Seiko tropic (historically popular, perhaps more so than now given the rise in popularity of tropics in general)
-Uncle Seiko waffle
-Biwi
-Helm RS2 (ISO style, since we were talking about it)
-Scurfa rubber
-Uncle Seiko GL831
-Borealis 1970s style (again, because we were talking about ISOs)
-ZULUDIVER/Bonetto Cinturini 328
-Barton Elite Silicone



















I’ve never tried a Biwi on the D1 (probably too thin to pair well). But all the others I’ve run on the D1 before, and all were  on there  Definitely a strap monster  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ti D1 folks - How is the bezel action on your watches? The bezel on my steel D1 was pretty fantastic, and I'm hoping its the same on the Ti (I just "rented" a ti tuna homage and the bezel was downright awful feeling, manufacturer blamed it on the material, which I think is bunk)


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob1035 said:


> Ti D1 folks - How is the bezel action on your watches? The bezel on my steel D1 was pretty fantastic, and I'm hoping its the same on the Ti (I just "rented" a ti tuna homage and the bezel was downright awful feeling, manufacturer blamed it on the material, which I think is bunk)


It's great. No discernible difference between the steel and titanium versions.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> It's great. No discernible difference between the steel and titanium versions.


Concurred. Which I was impressed by when I had a Ti D1, as I’ve had several Ti watches (and still have one) with bleh to garbage bezel action. So props to Paul for figuring it out at the gate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy81 (Jul 9, 2019)

How is the scratch resistance between the steel and Ti versions? I like the look of the steel in yellow, but equally like the idea of a Ti watch.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Andy81 said:


> How is the scratch resistance between the steel and Ti versions? I like the look of the steel in yellow, but equally like the idea of a Ti watch.


They're different metals so they respond differently to scratches. They both scratch under the right circumstances. I wouldn't consider one better than the other and scratch resistance isn't a primary concern for me. If you wear your watches, they will be scratched. It's to be expected


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

How often does Scurfa come out with limited editions and how do you get in on them before they are all gone?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul in SC said:


> How often does Scurfa come out with limited editions and how do you get in on them before they are all gone?



The Milspec series typically comes out mid-Spring and is only 100 pcs per year. The first 2-3 years you could have picked one up for a few days. In 2020 when Paul switched to titanium versions they sold out in minutes, yes, minutes. Many of us fools thought the site was broken because none of us could buy one but they sold out that fast and have done so each subsequent year since for that model. 

The D1-500 tends to be more available as the flagship models. Some of the variations do sell out quite quick, especially when Paul releases a new colourway. In that sense they are "limited" as they are typically produced in small batches. He does restock them however, sometimes just have to wait. 
He has made a few one-off runs of some old radium lume models and those were also limited to 100 pcs I believe, and were a one time thing. 

The treasure seekers are new and he seems to be keeping them in the mix for now as far as the automatic section is concerned. I think the Bell Diver 1 is discontinued. 

There is rumour of a mystical 10 year special edition coming out next year which I suspect will also be a limited run.

The key to getting in is either follow Paul's instragram "Scurfawatches" or follow this forum. He typically gives a preview of up and coming models, like the delicious looking Root Beer, in advance. Once you know what is coming and when it is available, make a pot of coffee, or tea, and camp out on his website with fast fingers. They can and do go very fast. 

You can also try following on watchrecon as some models do get flipped on there, but I haven't seen MS watches on there as of late. 

If you are new here, welcome to the club! We'll get you a red cap and a speedo.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

.... and you could "subscribe" for email notifications. >>>> Scurfa News


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks. I have subscribed to their website.


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

So did I.
Thanks for all this information. I am hotly waiting for a yellow D1-500, available from mid-April ...
Good to know patience and a pot of tea helps in watching the website 😉


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Me too. I don’t use Instagram, and didn’t know they had a subscription for news. Waiting for the titanium black or Proto, not sure yet. Love my yellow on shark mesh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

diggin this cheap paratrooper today


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta love D1-500 lume


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> That strap seems to go PERFECTLY with the blacked out bell diver 1.
> What is it, please? If you have a working link, that is the best.
> I have this exact watch, which I have/wear on the black stainless steel bracelet.
> (but it's nice to have options).
> ...


Sorry for the one month plus delay in responding, but I was looking for an old post and just saw your question.

It's an Erika's Originals MN strap in black with a red center stripe. They're a single pass elastic strap closely based on late 60's early 70's French Navy divers homemade straps for their (I believe) issued Tudor dive watches.

Most comfortable strap I've every used, good in any weatherhot or cold). Dries quickly if wet. Infinitely adjustable and holds the Bell Diver One perfectly without rotating or riding up or down on my wrist. Comfortable all day..

That said, they are pricey. If you change straps often they may not be the most cost effective way to go. If you don't change straps (and I don't), they hold up real well. I've had the same one on my daily wear watch for over a year and it still looks like new. If it gets dirty, a little laundry detergent and cold water in the sink and it cleans up just fine.

The widest variety of colors and other options in on their website: https://erikasoriginals.com
They have a fairly wide selection at their US distributor Holben's Fine Watch Bands Erika's Originals MN Watch Strap — Holben's Fine Watch Bands

There are plenty of threads/reviews for them over on the strap sub forum or YouTube if you'd like to know more. Great little company and good story about how it got started if you're interested.

Edit: spelling


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Same strap color combo (different width) on a black Treasure Seeker (from a previous post):










Original with yellow stripe on yellow D1-500M (also from a previous post)


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Very informative article and cool to see Scurfa!









In-Depth: A Commercial Diver Confronts The Realities of the "Professional" Dive Watch


Turns out "Professional" means something different to commercial divers.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

tiki5698 said:


> Very informative article and cool to see Scurfa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highly recommend this article, fascinating and rarely heard perspective (unless you follow Paul and his interviews).

Author has also written specific detailed reviews about diving with a Diver One and Bell Diver One over on (I believe) A Blog To Watch. A big driver behind my Bell Diver One purchase.

Glad to see Scurfa watches getting some more high profile shout outs. Congrats to Paul and Alison.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Just picked this one up. Might be my new favorite Scurfa….


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

The Silver was my first Scurfa, it's a great summer watch, and probably one of the most individual of the Diver One series.
The brushing on the dial really stands out in certain lights, its the same finish as found on the Proto dial I believe. Looks good on various straps too... bracelet, original black rubber, isofrane style, mine has been on my wrist for the last week on a grey two piece NATO.
Of the few watches I own it's the one that people often notice and comment on.


----------



## Andy81 (Jul 9, 2019)

I’ve been planning to get Diver Ones for my wife and me as beaters. She’s decided she wants orange, and the blues look a little flat to me. Thinking between the silver and yellow, I like the silver but I’ve also got a silver dial Datejust.

Yellow or silver (or any other colour suggestions)?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone else reach for their scurfa over their box full of nice automatics? I've been finding myself reaching for this one quite a bit since I got it a month ago. It's so easy to wear being that it's ti and the quartz movement is nice for grab and go.










And I have a box full of really nice automatics, some I just got recently.


----------



## DiveM1972 (9 mo ago)

Lawrence648 said:


> Just picked this one up. Might be my new favorite Scurfa….
> 
> View attachment 16582715


----------



## DiveM1972 (9 mo ago)

misclick.

Meant to add that I was glad to see these silver divers as I just ordered the exact watch last weekend. Seems to be hung up at Heathrow for some reason, but hoping to get my hands on it next week. Beautiful watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Andy81 said:


> I’ve been planning to get Diver Ones for my wife and me as beaters. She’s decided she wants orange, and the blues look a little flat to me. Thinking between the silver and yellow, I like the silver but I’ve also got a silver dial Datejust.
> 
> Yellow or silver (or any other colour suggestions)?


💛


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Someone posted a picture of a yellow one on shark mesh a long time ago, and that did it for me. I hadn’t liked it till I saw it on mesh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Andy81 said:


> I’ve been planning to get Diver Ones for my wife and me as beaters. She’s decided she wants orange, and the blues look a little flat to me. Thinking between the silver and yellow, I like the silver but I’ve also got a silver dial Datejust.
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow or silver (or any other colour suggestions)?


I say yellow. That yellow with silver bezel is sharp looking. Have you looked at the ocean blue w/yellow hands? I find it lies between the navy and titanium blue model. The yellow hands add a bit of pop. Definitely my favourite colour of the bunch. 
















ryan850 said:


> Does anyone else reach for their scurfa over their box full of nice automatics? I've been finding myself reaching for this one quite a bit since I got it a month ago. It's so easy to wear being that it's ti and the quartz movement is nice for grab and go.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a box full of really nice automatics, some I just got recently.



Nice collection, how do you like the C. Ward trident? Hows the lume compared to Scurfa?

I agree Scurfa has beat out many of the other "higher end"/priced watches I thought I would like, but keep coming back to the Scurfa. It has everything I want in a watch, dare I say it's become my grail.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Shark mesh:
D1-300 Ocean Blue









D1-500 Yellow:


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

josiahg52 said:


> Shark mesh:
> D1-300 Ocean Blue
> View attachment 16583579
> 
> ...


Now we’re talking! Hey, are those just Amazon cheapo mesh like mine? J. Vander had the best cheap mesh bracelets but I haven’t seen them for a while. I slap those things on half the watches I get and they’re awesome for the summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Nice collection, how do you like the C. Ward trident? Hows the lume compared to Scurfa?
> 
> I agree Scurfa has beat out many of the other "higher end"/priced watches I thought I would like, but keep coming back to the Scurfa. It has everything I want in a watch, dare I say it's become my grail.


I love the trident. I was thinking the other day how much I enjoy it. The crown action might be my favorite out of the collection. The crown size is perfect. The bezel action is firm and precise. The case finishing is excellent. Ceramic bezel insert. It has quick adjust bracelet. 

In hand, it is one of my favorite watches to handle. 

If you like dressier divers, I would be hard pressed to recommend a better one.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Belloc said:


> Now we’re talking! Hey, are those just Amazon cheapo mesh like mine? J. Vander had the best cheap mesh bracelets but I haven’t seen them for a while. I slap those things on half the watches I get and they’re awesome for the summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode shark mesh. Pretty nice for the price. Follow their measuring guide to ensure you get the right length.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Debating on whether I should go with the yellow dial or the orange version. The orange dial version being offered in a Ti option is an advantage. If someone has both the steel and the Ti versions, can you please let me know how they wear._


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

TinyHippo said:


> _Debating on whether I should go with the yellow dial or the orange version. The orange dial version being offered in a Ti option is an advantage. If someone has both the steel and the Ti versions, can you please let me know how they wear._


Yeah, I would love to have the yellow in titanium. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

josiahg52 said:


> Strapcode shark mesh. Pretty nice for the price. Follow their measuring guide to ensure you get the right length.


Awesome, thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

TinyHippo said:


> _Debating on whether I should go with the yellow dial or the orange version. The orange dial version being offered in a Ti option is an advantage. If someone has both the steel and the Ti versions, can you please let me know how they wear._


They wear identically. They have the same dimensions. Some may notice the difference in weight but it's very subtle; even on their respective bracelets. Do you want the "bright" stainless or "duller" titanium finish? Already having the yellow D1-500 and orange Treasure Seeker, I think I'd choose the orange titanium, if my opinion matters.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I have both. Slightly prefer titanium over stainless steel due to slightly lower weight but agree they do wear pretty much identically.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

TinyHippo said:


> _Debating on whether I should go with the yellow dial or the orange version. The orange dial version being offered in a Ti option is an advantage. If someone has both the steel and the Ti versions, can you please let me know how they wear._


For me it would come down to whether I wanted a cleaner look or a more toolosh vibe from the ti.

Regarding how they wear, imo I much prefer the weight of the ti and I think it makes a noticeable difference.

I keep my steel on rubber a majority of the time partially because of this.


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Andy81 said:


> Yellow or silver (or any other colour suggestions)?


I'll go for the yellow. Being impatient I mailed scurfa and got notice the yellows are back in stock belatedly.
They suggest availability again in June. I hope they have enough for the rush of WUS fans ...


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Andy81 said:


> I’ve been planning to get Diver Ones for my wife and me as beaters. She’s decided she wants orange, and the blues look a little flat to me. Thinking between the silver and yellow, I like the silver but I’ve also got a silver dial Datejust.
> 
> Yellow or silver (or any other colour suggestions)?


 The only very slight downside to the Silver compared with some of the other variants is low light legibility imo. Don't get me wrong, it's better than the vast majority of watches, but compared to the high contrast dial/handsets then it isn't quite as easy to make out the hands in very low light. Even when dark enough for the lume to take over the high contrast of my black Ti clearly wins out on this count.
The Titanium models (except the Orange) also have fully white hands which again really helps them stand out against the dial.
I think your wife has made a good call on the Orange if this is to be your first Scurfa. It's also available as a Titanium version. 



TinyHippo said:


> _Debating on whether I should go with the yellow dial or the orange version. The orange dial version being offered in a Ti option is an advantage. If someone has both the steel and the Ti versions, can you please let me know how they wear._


 I think they are significantly different. 
155g vs 105g on the bracelet iirc (I did the photos and weights somewhere back in this thread) and that weight difference is obvious on the wrist. If you are active then the weight of the SS makes itself known when moving whilst the Ti doesn't. I don't wear my watches slack on the wrist either. 
I've always been a fan of Titanium for watches, I like the look,feel & sound... quite a big difference for only a small cost increase, it'd be my preference in an either/or choice particularly on the bracelet.
HTH


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Belloc said:


> Yeah, I would love to have the yellow in titanium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me too! An awesome idea.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> Does anyone else reach for their scurfa over their box full of nice automatics?


I definitely don’t have a collection like yours but I have found this 300m version stealing time from my BB58 blue. Not sure how I feel about the faux loom but found that changing straps can make it seem to make more sense. This is only my first Scurfa but I already have an MS20 inbound from another member here. These watches are a bit addictive.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solauto (Aug 12, 2020)

I might be missing some info in the 3000 messages here but what’s the latest on the 40mm watch? Top crew or something like that. Is it coming out soon?


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Solauto said:


> I might be missing some info in the 3000 messages here but what’s the latest on the 40mm watch? Top crew or something like that. Is it coming out soon?


Last update I remember was that it's coming around June. The Deck Crew in 37 and 39mm, I guess that's what you re referring to.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Catching some rays with my blue D1 Ti.

Echoing previous posts, would love to see a yellow Ti diver one!


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_ I appreciate the feedback regarding the whether to go with steel or Ti. Yes, I would like to see a yellow Ti release in the near future, but I'm going to order up a the orange Ti this week. It will be my first Ti watch._


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

TinyHippo said:


> _ I appreciate the feedback regarding the whether to go with steel or Ti. Yes, I would like to see a yellow Ti release in the near future, but I'm going to order up a the orange Ti this week. It will be my first Ti watch._


Congrats. I have one and it’s a wonderful watch.
Wear it in good health.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> I definitely don’t have a collection like yours but I have found this 300m version stealing time from my BB58 blue. Not sure how I feel about the faux loom but found that changing straps can make it seem to make more sense. This is only my first Scurfa but I already have an MS20 inbound from another member here. These watches are a bit addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drilled lugs is a nice touch and makes switching straps very easy.

The faux lume looks good on that one.


----------



## Andy81 (Jul 9, 2019)

Interestingly enough, after another look last night, my wife decided on the bright blue titanium model rather than the orange. Given that, I opted for the orange titanium.

Ordered last night, looking forward to receiving them!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Andy81 said:


> Interestingly enough, after another look last night, my wife decided on the bright blue titanium model rather than the orange. Given that, I opted for the orange titanium.
> 
> Ordered last night, looking forward to receiving them!


The lady is always right  and whatever it costs it's cheaper than a divorce.🤐😇
They'll be with you in no time if my experience of the SRD (Scurfa Rapid Dispatch!) is anything to go by. Fun times.
*__*
There are some comparative weights in THIS POST from when I first received my Ti Diver One.


----------



## Andy81 (Jul 9, 2019)

BishBashBosh said:


> The lady is always right  and whatever it costs it's cheaper than a divorce.🤐😇
> They'll be with you in no time if my experience of the SRD (Scurfa Rapid Dispatch!) is anything to go by. Fun times.


I suspect the odds of her frequently ‘borrowing’ the orange when it suits her might be fairly low!


----------



## Andy81 (Jul 9, 2019)

Andy81 said:


> I suspect the odds of her frequently ‘borrowing’ the orange when it suits her might be fairly low!


Just got a DHL shipping notification!


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Andy81 said:


> I’ve been planning to get Diver Ones for my wife and me as beaters. She’s decided she wants orange, and the blues look a little flat to me. Thinking between the silver and yellow, I like the silver but I’ve also got a silver dial Datejust.
> 
> Yellow or silver (or any other colour suggestions)?


I own a Black Ti, Blue Ti, Orange Ti, and now the Silver. All are great - silver is my favorite. As far as the blue, I do like that it’s matte and like the darker shade. 
Have not handled the yellow, but in general I don’t like stainless dive bezels (just not my taste). Have heard a lot of people also rave about the Proto dial as well but have not actually handled one. 
Can’t really go wrong with any color.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne this afternoon for a hike in the Woods


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16588650


I so badly want this gray/red/black color scheme on a D1. I appreciate the Bell Diver, it’s just a bit to large for my little bird wrist.

Picture tax:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Mike2 said:


> I so badly want this gray/red/black color scheme on a D1. I appreciate the Bell Diver, it’s just a bit to large for my little bird wrist.
> 
> Picture tax:
> 
> ...



You and me both brother! Maybe it will be the colourway for the 10 year anniversary model.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> You and me both brother! Maybe it will be the colourway for the 10 year anniversary model.


Or a white dial ...


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Or a white dial ...


i recently asked them about a white dial D1. They said there are no plans in the works unfortunately.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Or a white dial ...





Lawrence648 said:


> i recently asked them about a white dial D1. They said there are no plans in the works unfortunately.


O man, white would be awesome. Black surrounds on the indices and hands with a little red somewhere would make my heart sing. Shame there’s no plans but in just getting into these watches now, it’s cool to see Paul’s thoughtful progression over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Mike2 said:


> O man, white would be awesome. Black surrounds on the indices and hands with a little red somewhere would make my heart sing. Shame there’s no plans but in just getting into these watches now, it’s cool to see Paul’s thoughtful progression over time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As it is he has so many awesome combinations to choose from. 

I don't know that more colourways will be good for me or my wallet, hahaha.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope that eventually a crisp white and black could come. It would look really sharp with the D1-500 design. 🤍


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

boatswain said:


> I hope that eventually a crisp white and black could come. It would look really sharp with the D1-500 design. 🤍


Looks fantastic on the Treasure Seeker, would expect Diver One would look great too.

No hurry, though. As has been said, there are plenty of great color options to choose from already.


----------



## Andy81 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just arrived! Really pleased with it - great size, comfortable and very legible.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great day off from work. A bit of a self-indulgent post incoming.

Today is the first time I have ever gone for a cycling ride with an analog watch. I really enjoyed the simplicity and general time tracking as Strava took care of the details. The legibility of the hands are great even when competing with the road vibration. It still bothers me that my gloves have flames but they do add 0.7mph to my speed.

















Everything needs a good hose down.









But then I get home and something has arrived a day early.









It's my first titanium watch and I absolutely love it. The weight and muted color serve this watch's character perfectly. It feels smaller than the steel (which I am very happy about as a humble-wristed gentleman). The bracelet is absolute dynamite and I didn't expect it to feel this good. I am the third owner of this one (this was the one @Riddim Driven initially got on release day and recently sold to another user). Don't worry, Riddim. It will see plenty of adventures, including a week-long cycling trip in Ireland this summer with my dad.









This is by far the quickest that I have ever purchased two watches. I really want to keep my Scurfa collection to two pieces (three wouldn't kill me, I suppose). I have also been eyeing the silver dial, but I am really blown away by the titanium. My blue BB58 may be sweating as it hears me say, "might hunt for an MS21 as well".









You're all bad people for enabling me. I take no responsibility for this. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Andy81 said:


> Just arrived! Really pleased with it - great size, comfortable and very legible.


Is that the Titanium Matt Orange or the Steel Gloss Orange ?


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Mike2 said:


> What a great day off from work. A bit of a self-indulgent post incoming.
> 
> Today is the first time I have ever gone for a cycling ride with an analog watch. I really enjoyed the simplicity and general time tracking as Strava took care of the details. The legibility of the hands are great even when competing with the road vibration. It still bothers me that my gloves have flames but they do add 0.7mph to my speed.
> 
> ...


There’s an MS21 up on r/watchexchange right now.

Just sayin’….(NFI)


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> There’s an MS21 up on r/watchexchange right now.
> 
> Just sayin’….(NFI)


I actually reached out to that guy like 40 minutes after he posted and it was already sold. Thanks for letting me know though! These things go so quick. I got my MS20 by reaching out to someone that I knew had one even though it wasn't posted for sale.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Mike2 said:


> What a great day off from work. A bit of a self-indulgent post incoming.
> 
> But then I get home and something has arrived a day early.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha "Mike2" - That's fantastic news! How these watches change wrists. Where they stop, no one knows. It looks like it has found an appreciative home for a little while, and great to hear it will accompany you on many travels. UK to Maine, and back again, and many points in between. Enjoy it, and thanks for sharing the new acquisition. I will enjoy seeing it in the many locales.
Cheers!
RD


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

My Proto had a very similar path to me. Glad to have it now, though.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

josiahg52 said:


> My Proto had a very similar path to me. Glad to have it now, though.


That’s right isn’t it. I have magical traveling watches that love crossing the Atlantic, & finding great homes😀

Right on mate 👍


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha Ha "Mike2" - That's fantastic news! How these watches change wrists. Where they stop, no one knows. It looks like it has found an appreciative home for a little while, and great to hear it will accompany you on many travels. UK to Maine, and back again, and many points in between. Enjoy it, and thanks for sharing the new acquisition. I will enjoy seeing it in the many locales.
> Cheers!
> RD


I envy you if you are the Maine portion of its travel. I went up to Vermont last fall for some (predictably) cycling in the mountains and good beer and all I want to do is explore VT, ME, and NH more. Been up there a few times and it always draws me back. I will certainly check in a few times from Connemara and Dublin.



josiahg52 said:


> My Proto had a very similar path to me. Glad to have it now, though.
> View attachment 16592576


This dial fascinates me. It appears to change dramatically based on the lighting and the texture seems pretty fun too.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

desk diving today


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mike2 said:


> I envy you if you are the Maine portion of its travel. I went up to Vermont last fall for some (predictably) cycling in the mountains and good beer and all I want to do is explore VT, ME, and NH more. Been up there a few times and it always draws me back. I will certainly check in a few times from Connemara and Dublin.
> 
> 
> This dial fascinates me. It appears to change dramatically based on the lighting and the texture seems pretty fun too.


The Proto dial is unique. And it's in Maine with me!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

josiahg52 said:


> The Proto dial is unique. And it's in Maine with me!


“The Way Life Should Be“


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Titanium Milspec Friday


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Light blue titanium in the bright afternoon sun. Happy Friday!


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

This week marks my first anniversary with the D1 Ti, still love it, I change from the Ti bracelet to various coloured nylon straps and back but the watch stays on my wrist....... just a great watch!
Cheers, John


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

You guys make ‘em look so good on the wrist with these shots. I’ve gotta get one


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Scurfa MS 22?


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

In the comments section of last week’s ScurfaSunday Instagram post, Paul mentions the MS22 is anticipated in July/August. Sounds like he’s getting ready for another work trip so I wouldn’t anticipate hearing much more than that until June.

if the previous pattern holds, this should be a black dial, right?


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

sless711 said:


> View attachment 16434623


I am not a fan of white watch faces, at all.

But I see this and I think "Damn, that looks REALLY good." Just magnificent.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Going to see Paul McCartney tonight, thought I’d dress up my Scurfa a little


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Man, I saw Paul, George, John and Ringo when they first arrived in the US on the Ed Sullivan Show back in ‘64. February I think. They changed the world of music. 
I hope you have a super good time tiki.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> Going to see Paul McCartney tonight, thought I’d dress up my Scurfa a little
> 
> View attachment 16605293


looks good...what strap is that?
And how was the concert?
Amazing he is still playing...he's about 110 years old.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my yellow DiverOne yesterday and still one of my favorite with the blue proto dial. 
Id love to stick this one in the titanium case


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> looks good...what strap is that?
> And how was the concert?
> Amazing he is still playing...he's about 110 years old.


He’s still got it! Backups were definitely helping at the end but was still an excellent show.

Strap is just an old alligator strap I got years ago.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my yellow DiverOne yesterday . . . .
> 
> _Id love to stick this one in the titanium case_
> 
> . . .


This isn’t a bad idea . . . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> This isn’t a bad idea . . .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I may have a go at it


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I may have a go at it


 

Other than those who may be interested in a ti grey bezel insert, a ti  mod may well be the ti yellow variant we’ve been hoping and waiting for  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 16609541


Actually worked so well..just never got around to taking a great pic.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I may have a go at it


I’ve been thinking this since they starting selling the Ti variants. The only thing stopping me is that I figure no one will want the donor after I’ve switched things around. And it’s such a clearly great combo I figure they’ll get to it eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belloc said:


> I’ve been thinking this since they starting selling the Ti variants. The only thing stopping me is that I figure no one will want the donor after I’ve switched things around. And it’s such a clearly great combo I figure they’ll get to it eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can sell as a steel Scurfa. They sell well


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can sell as a steel Scurfa. They sell well


Yeah, but it will be a steel Scurfa that I’ve opened and played with. Not quite as desirable. Of course, it may be a case/color combination that doesn’t otherwise exist, so it could be considered a highly sought after limited edition…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey, maybe Paul will make a yellow face Diver One in Titanium


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belloc said:


> Yeah, but it will be a steel Scurfa that I’ve opened and played with. Not quite as desirable. Of course, it may be a case/color combination that doesn’t otherwise exist, so it could be considered a highly sought after limited edition…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll have someone do it


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I’ll have someone do it


Probably wiser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Paul in SC said:


> Hey, maybe Paul will make a yellow face Diver One in Titanium


Preferably without a date, but beggars can’t be choosers…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

As folks have roundly seemed to enjoy the yellow, and since I’m currently sans a ti D1, I’d struggle to not cough up the  for such a variant if one eventually does come out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

...still waiting patiently for the bronzo.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Just got this D1. It looks great on so many straps. I’m thinking of doing a hydromod (filling the case with silicone oil) on it. Any other D1 owners try this?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sungsays said:


> Just got this D1. It looks great on so many straps. I’m thinking of doing a hydromod (filling the case with silicone oil) on it. Any other D1 owners try this?
> 
> View attachment 16613654


Wouldn’t this be an issue for the mvt ? Needs more torque?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sungsays said:


> Just got this D1. It looks great on so many straps. I’m thinking of doing a hydromod (filling the case with silicone oil) on it. Any other D1 owners try this?
> 
> View attachment 16613654


The movement will be fine given the right viscosity, but the helium escape valve will be a problem. I tried on a D1 with a valve and once i tightened the back on the watch the oil pushed the valve out.
It didn’t end well..


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Ohh I did not think about this. So basically this can only be done on a D1 without the He valve?




MKN said:


> The movement will be fine given the right viscosity, but the helium escape valve will be a problem. I tried on a D1 with a valve and once i tightened the back on the watch the oil pushed the valve out.
> It didn’t end well..


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sungsays said:


> Ohh I did not think about this. So basically this can only be done on a D1 without the He valve?


Yes. Unless you replace the he valve with something else or block it from the inside. The latter might get messy.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

argh. Oh well. Also if anyone wants to trade an their older D1 without the helium valve for a newer orange dial version with the valve, let me know! Orange preferred of that was ever made.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

There are D1-300Ms that come up on EBay or WUS pretty regularly for $100-$150 if you’d rather go that route.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks! Just set an alert.



FrontRangeChrono said:


> There are D1-300Ms that come up on EBay or WUS pretty regularly for $100-$150 if you’d rather go that route.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I swapped out the hands between Scurfa models, had a watchmaker do it. Didn't have a problem selling the model I swapped hands with, so there are always on the lookout.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sungsays said:


> argh. Oh well. Also if anyone wants to trade an their older D1 without the helium valve for a newer orange dial version with the valve, let me know! Orange preferred of that was ever made.


Sorry about spoiling the fun.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone know if Paul plans on releasing more of the M.S.21? 

Missed out on the original release and think it’s a fantastic piece. 

The Pelagos FXD is a no go at the moment and the MS would satisfy that craving for a bit.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

alznc said:


> Anyone know if Paul plans on releasing more of the M.S.21?
> 
> Missed out on the original release and think it’s a fantastic piece.
> 
> The Pelagos FXD is a no go at the moment and the MS would satisfy that craving for a bit.


No. The M.S. are special yearly releases with limited numbers produced. Each year sees it's own M.S. that while similar to the others, is usually unique in some way. I picked up my M.S.19 used.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

The MS 22 is rumoured for approx July/Aug. Paul has alternated between black and blue the last couple years. 
They go quick, like sellout with in minutes.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Droyal said:


> John, Paul and Alison are great people. You won’t go wrong buying a quality watch from them. My stable. Dave
> View attachment 16546589



What is the bracelet on D1 in the back with yellow hands? I have been looking for another bracelet option. Any more pictures you can provide?


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

D1-300 ND black on phoenix admiralty grey nato. My default for this one.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

The Scurfa Diver One in every color is a good looking watch.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

TS today. So good. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

On a C&B chevron today


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

alznc said:


> What is the bracelet on D1 in the back with yellow hands? I have been looking for another bracelet option. Any more pictures you can provide?


That one came from Scurfa. When I saw Paul offering it, I snapped it up.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

So what is the word on the T dial? On insta it says end of April but I see nothing on the website that's available. Running behind maybe


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> So what is the word on the T dial? On insta it says end of April but I see nothing on the website that's available. Running behind maybe


From his website, the steel models got bumped back from April to June for release. Titanium models are July on the website. I wonder if the T dial is getting bumped to one of those release periods as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking forward to the new releases from Scurfa....


----------



## deanan (May 5, 2013)

Nice enough watches. But please for the love of god, why print SCURFA "watches" on the dial? Is it not obvious what you are strapping on your wrist?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great to see you back B!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

deanan said:


> Nice enough watches. But please for the love of god, why print SCURFA "watches" on the dial? Is it not obvious what you are strapping on your wrist?


Ahhhh..... cause it's the brand? Doesn't almost every watch have either the brand name and/or logo on the dial?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

deanan said:


> Nice enough watches. But please for the love of god, why print SCURFA "watches" on the dial? Is it not obvious what you are strapping on your wrist?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

I agree it should just say “SCURFA” not “scurfa watches.” It’s probably like that because when they started the company they wanted brand linking scurfa+watches because it was a new company/brand. I don’t think it’s necessary but not a big deal.

I think it should say “SCURFA England” or something like that would be cool. But I really don’t know where these are made but I suspect china. Lol.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

I’ve wondered about the logo too. I don’t particularly like it as a design, but it doesn’t bother me like some other brands’ logos do, and I’ve decided it must be because it fits the “scuba equipment” niche of the brand - it’s the kind of logo you see on actual tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

How’s everyone liking their titanium versions? Going to pick up another Scurfa next time they’re in stock and torn between a standard ND blue or a titanium blue. Haven’t ruled out orange, either.

What are the thoughts on the titanium bracelet? Worth picking up or should I stick to rubber/NATOs? This will be my lake/beach/beater…keep coming back to Scurfa for a solid diver I don’t mind knocking about.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

efawke said:


> How’s everyone liking their titanium versions? Going to pick up another Scurfa next time they’re in stock and torn between a standard ND blue or a titanium blue. Haven’t ruled out orange, either.
> 
> What are the thoughts on the titanium bracelet? Worth picking up or should I stick to rubber/NATOs? This will be my lake/beach/beater…keep coming back to Scurfa for a solid diver I don’t mind knocking about.


I suggest getting the bracelet. It is a quality bracelet and gives the watch an elegant look, IMHO.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

deanan said:


> Nice enough watches. But please for the love of god, why print SCURFA "watches" on the dial? Is it not obvious what you are strapping on your wrist?


Sorry I see what you’re saying now. Yes, “Scurfa” alone may look better, however the brand is technically named “Scurfa Watches”. Don’t mean this to be insulting, but if that bugs you enough to not own one, you probably should move on to another brand.

I feel like some people have the strangest hang-ups over watches and are missing out on enjoying some great watches. Like people who refuse to buy Seiko’s with the Prospex logo on the dial, or detest the lume plop at the 3 o’clock cutting into the chapter ring by the date window. You don’t really notice these things with the watch on your wrist and they’re really pretty trivial at the end of the day.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

efawke said:


> How’s everyone liking their titanium versions? Going to pick up another Scurfa next time they’re in stock and torn between a standard ND blue or a titanium blue. Haven’t ruled out orange, either.
> 
> What are the thoughts on the titanium bracelet? Worth picking up or should I stick to rubber/NATOs? This will be my lake/beach/beater…keep coming back to Scurfa for a solid diver I don’t mind knocking about.


Just bought the ND Ti blue with bracelet from a member here, and I like it a lot. The bracelet is a comfortable, clean design, very nicely finished, and gorgeous in person. It matches the watch well, and they’re well balanced together. The blue is nicer in person than in pics, too. Paul is a good designer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

gaopa said:


> I suggest getting the bracelet. It is a quality bracelet and gives the watch an elegant look, IMHO.





Belloc said:


> Just bought the ND Ti blue with bracelet from a member here, and I like it a lot. The bracelet is a comfortable, clean design, very nicely finished, and gorgeous in person. It matches the watch well, and they’re well balanced together. The blue is nicer in person than in pics, too. Paul is a good designer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Thanks gents. I had the SS bracelet when I still had my gloss black. Figured the Ti bracelet would be solid as well. And I like the idea of a full titanium kit.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

deanan said:


> Nice enough watches. But please for the love of god, why print SCURFA "watches" on the dial? Is it not obvious what you are strapping on your wrist?


well.. because it’s a Scurfa watch. Don’t like it? Don’t buy it. Simple as that.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> well.. because it’s a Scurfa watch. Don’t like it? Don’t buy it. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Don't like it, don't buy it is such a weak and lazy argument. I can buy a product and like 9/10 things about it. Doesn't mean I can't have complaints and a forum is THE place to share them


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Don't like it, don't buy it is such a weak and lazy argument. I can buy a product and like 9/10 things about it. Doesn't mean I can't have complaints and a forum is THE place to share them


But, is a brand logo on a dial, even a complaint?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Don't like it, don't buy it is such a weak and lazy argument. I can buy a product and like 9/10 things about it. Doesn't mean I can't have complaints and a forum is THE place to share them


Here you go, an explanation. For what it’s worth imo the logo is an important aspect of a watch, re: Christopher Ward/Formex detractors lol so I get it. I don’t mind Scurfa ‘watches’, IRL you can hardly see it on dial the text is small. Also the reasoning makes sense to me and it’s been unchanged since Scurfa’s first release in 2014.









SCURFA WATCHES - 2019


What does everyone think of the 14mm thickness? TIA! Scurfa's have the nice ability to hide most of the thickness in the wrist with the mid case design. It wears thinner than my SKX007 for example.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not too long ago


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> But, is a brand logo on a dial, even a complaint?
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I don't hate the logo on my Scurfa. But there are definitely some offenders. Like someone mentioned, Christopher Ward comes to mind


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Happy Sunday everyone 😎


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Dug this out after seeing @Relo60’s post. Happy #ScurfaSunday. Need to wear this one more often.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Paul should revive that one in some form. IMHO 😄


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Yup. When I’m out and about, people hardly ever comment on watches, Scurfa or otherwise, but when they do it’s almost always on this Diver One NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne  while drinking a cocktail and waiting for the rain to pass so we can go walk Magnus.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Dug this out after seeing @Relo60’s post. Happy #ScurfaSunday. Need to wear this one more often.
> 
> View attachment 16632552


Amen Brother👍🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Sunday ,Treasure Seeker👍🏼


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I don't hate the logo on my Scurfa. But there are definitely some offenders. Like someone mentioned, Christopher Ward comes to mind


haha, with Scurfa Watches it’s not a big deal to me but Christopher Ward on the other hand is a deal breaker.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Third for Sunday 👍🏼


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

MKN said:


> The movement will be fine given the right viscosity, but the helium escape valve will be a problem. I tried on a D1 with a valve and once i tightened the back on the watch the oil pushed the valve out.
> It didn’t end well..


Does anyone foresee any issue with swapping the orange dial+movement from my D1-500 into a D1-300 w/o a helium valve so that I can do the hydromod without leakage? I really am attached to the orange dial and just found out it wasn't an option in the D1-300.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sungsays said:


> Does anyone foresee any issue with swapping the orange dial+movement from my D1-500 into a D1-300 w/o a helium valve so that I can do the hydromod without leakage? I really am attached to the orange dial and just found out it wasn't an option in the D1-300.


I tried that as well. I found that the crown is different between the two movements and won’t screw into the crown tube. You will have to change the orange dial onto the d1-300 movement. 
Unless you have a d1-300 with the same movement as the 500 which (if memory serves) mine certainly didn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> [/ATTACH type="full"]16635422[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16635424[/ATTACH]


I’m biased, but I love seeing this ghost mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16635422
> 
> View attachment 16635424





ck2k01 said:


> I’m biased, but I love seeing this ghost mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the blue ND513RD and I wish these faux-vintage models came stock with that faded bezel and a faded dial. I feel like mine looks a little funny with this very yellow lume and very new blue bezel/ dial. I sort of want to do the mod but feel like it wouldn’t be complete without modding the dial and that is a little intimidating.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

No, that dial/bezel is awesome!


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

This forum is amazing. You guys have helped me not have an oil-spouting D1-500 and prevented me from botching a movement/dial swap. Thank you!



MKN said:


> I tried that as well. I found that the crown is different between the two movements and won’t screw into the crown tube. You will have to change the orange dial onto the d1-300 movement.
> Unless you have a d1-300 with the same movement as the 500 which (if memory serves) mine certainly didn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sungsays said:


> This forum is amazing. You guys have helped me not have an oil-spouting D1-500 and prevented me from botching a movement/dial swap. Thank you!


When you have a bad idea and **** it up, the least you can do is share  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

I noticed there is a place holder for the D1-500 T Dial now up on the Scurfa web store. Who's planning on getting it? I'd like to see more "real world" pics.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Not sure if you have seen it already, but Paul has a short video up of the T model at work, on his instagram.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Munks337 said:


> I noticed there is a place holder for the D1-500 T Dial now up on the Scurfa web store. Who's planning on getting it? I'd like to see more "real world" pics.
> View attachment 16641212


I've seen plenty of DOXAs with that Tiffany-blue dial, it looks better in person than most people think.

I'd buy this Scurfa.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> Not sure if you have seen it already, but Paul has a short video up of the T model at work, on his instagram.


I haven't seen that yet, thanks.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>



Is this a deployant strap?


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

well i can finally say i am a owner of Scurfa products
i bought this band as i wanted to see the quality
i can not wait to buy a whole watch 
thank u all for being great enablers
God Bless,John


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

hey it totally forgot to ask this
i actually found a model i really like but not sold on the bezel insert 
i would love to change out the complete bezel or just the insert
does Scurfa sell just parts?
is this anyone here ever done?
i am a avid Seiko and Citizen owner 
and have slightly modified many of my watches
any help will so be appreciated
i would love to get a complete bezel or just the insert 
just like the M.S.21 which looks like the old vintage Citizen Divers
God Bless,John


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also sent a email thru the site with that question too 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

jringo8769 said:


> hey it totally forgot to ask this
> i actually found a model i really like but not sold on the bezel insert
> i would love to change out the complete bezel or just the insert
> does Scurfa sell just parts?
> ...


I have a vague recollection of a similar post somewhere amongst the Scurfa threads where a Sloping Seiko SKX007/SRDP bezel insert was used.
Now, I've not done it or have any experience of doing it, so it may be a completely wrong steer but just may get you going in the right direction or prompt a correction from one of our more informed and learned contributors!

IF that is the case then there are a tonne of options, as the Seikos must be the most modded watches out there. I roughly measured my bezel insert and looking at the bezel specs on this UK site they appear to be _about_ right, certainly within the tolerance of my measuring with a ruler!

*Seiko Bezel dimensions: OD 38mm ID 31.7mm* Thickness outer edge 1.0mm Thickness inner edge 1.5mm


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

well i was able to buy this late last night 
it is the watch i would like to make some small alterations too 
i think it would be a very fun project too 
God Bless,John


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

i am thinking of doing a bezel insert like these which are SKX versions
and the last one on the right which are vintage citizen bezel inserts 
and




























I would like to get a crown and buckle canvas strap like this
to go along with the titanium strap that was included with it
God Bless,John 
thank u all for being great enablers


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

i would prefer to get a original scurfa bezel with insert but if that is not possible 
i would go the aftermarket road 
God Bless,John


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Is this a deployant strap?


No, it’s a Amazon special made for “20mm Rolex type diver watch” Rubber with regular tang buckle. Quite comfy and does not attract lint like silicone.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I love mine


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

I've had my black Ti on the bracelet for most of the time but might have to swap back to the 2 piece strap after seeing the above.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Can't wait for June - and the trophies of the early birds to be presented here afterwards 😸


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I’m going to get the gloss orange one i guess. It’s been eyeing me for some time now!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Is it my old eyes or is that a different shade of orange hands on the black PVD model?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I saw Scurfa put up a bunch of new D1-500 videos on YouTube. These are all listed as 2022 models in the titles. Is there anything new about these? They look the same to me as the past models at first glance. Still wish the D1-500 had a ceramic bezel option.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Could just be lighting with the updated pics.
i thought the same thing too though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munks337 said:


> I noticed there is a place holder for the D1-500 T Dial now up on the Scurfa web store. Who's planning on getting it? I'd like to see more "real world" pics.
> View attachment 16641212


Id definitely rock it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great evening


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Lawrence648 said:


> Is it my old eyes or is that a different shade of orange hands on the black PVD model?


Yes, it looks like that to me as well. Darker orange.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Meanie…


----------



## NickTheGreat (Feb 24, 2017)

The yellow or orange is growing on me. Especially the yellow. 

I'm very happy with my White TS, but there's not a rule against more than one, right?


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

NickTheGreat said:


> The yellow or orange is growing on me. Especially the yellow.
> 
> I'm very happy with my White TS, but there's not a rule against more than one, right?


I have a DOXA Sub200 with the yellow dial and black hands. It is very high-viz, especially if you're nearing or past 50yo and get aging eyes (i.e. presbyopia). Very easy to see in dim light, too.

I've tried DOXAs with the orange dial, but it's just a bit too dark for me to easily see. The Scurfa Diver One dial seems like a much brighter orange. I'm debating between the Scurfa Diver One in orange or a Certina DS Super PH500M. It really should be no contest since I could buy four Diver Ones for the price of that Certina


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Meanie…
> View attachment 16650212


What kind of bracelet is this, if i may ask?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> What kind of bracelet is this, if i may ask?
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Strapcode


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Strapcode


Thanks, for which model? Since the endlinks look to fit nicely.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> Thanks, for which model? Since the endlinks look to fit nicely.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


SKX023
They’re a little inset, but snug


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So I ask my son which watch he wants to wear tonight for a special event...
along with his suit and tie. 
He said without hesitation: the yellow Scurfa
(the Honey Treasure Seeker).


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

When will the D1 be available again?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

RUSH2689 said:


> When will the D1 be available again?


According to the site, SS D1’s restock early June and Ti are mid July. 

I’m really curious to see what the MS22 will be this year. Still hunting a 21 either way.

…and some photos while I’m here:





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@Mike2 Love that Original (green) and Yellow EO MN strap. I have that same one on my yellow D-1. Most comfortable straps I have.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

D1 with Indiana Jones at Disneyland lol


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I wear this one almost everyday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Random musings on a Sunday AM, but man would it be cool to have a titanium, no HEV, no date, thinner, fixed bar Diver1. It would be the FXD I don't need (read: can't afford).

I guy can dream 😎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

D1-300 on a Barton ES: non-fussy affordable classics 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


>





Snaggletooth said:


>


INKY black dial is SOOOO good. 
I love mine on the black bracelet too 
And that is a GREAT lume shot!


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

So, has anyone tried to put a Seiko SKX aftermarket bezel insert into the Diver One's bezel? I placed one over the Diver Once bezel insert, the dimensions seem almost identical. 

However, the D1 bezel insert is sloped; not sure whether the slope is in the bezel insert or the actual bezel itself.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my MS21 for a family pool party


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

valerian839 said:


> So, has anyone tried to put a Seiko SKX aftermarket bezel insert into the Diver One's bezel? I placed one over the Diver Once bezel insert, the dimensions seem almost identical.
> 
> However, the D1 bezel insert is sloped; not sure whether the slope is in the bezel insert or the actual bezel itself.
> 
> ...


It will nearly fit. 
The slope is in the bezel insert and the inside of the bezel insert is cut to fit the sloping crystal. If it’s an aluminium insert and you have a dremel, then you can make it fit very easily. 
I have only tried with a flat aluminium skx insert and have no experience with the sloped aftermarket ones that you can also find.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

MKN said:


> It will nearly fit.
> The slope is in the bezel insert and the inside of the bezel insert is cut to fit the sloping crystal. If it’s an aluminium insert and you have a dremel, then you can make it fit very easily.
> I have only tried with a flat aluminium skx insert and have no experience with the sloped aftermarket ones that you can also find..
> 
> ...


Now I'm curious if other SKX parts will fit. There's an entire Seiko modding community out there that would love to use their talents on the Diver One.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

M.S.21 on this Memorial Day.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16662406


I spy what looks like an ABC G-Shock on your wrist in addition to the Scurfa. Is it for keeping track of another time zone? Tides? Barometric pressure?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

valerian839 said:


> Now I'm curious if other SKX parts will fit. There's an entire Seiko modding community out there that would love to use their talents on the Diver One.


I’ve often wondered if an aftermarket bezel would fit.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> I spy what looks like an ABC G-Shock on your wrist in addition to the Scurfa. Is it for keeping track of another time zone? Tides? Barometric pressure?


Timing different shlt.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Timing different shlt.


Ha ha! Thanks!


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone removed there bezel?
I would love to know and see what is under it
I am wondering if it is like a SKX with a flat washer which is the click spring or do they use a ball and spring which is installed in the case 
Any help would so be appreciated
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also wonder if vintage citizen divers
Like the 51-2273 or the 62-6198 
Share the same bezel size 
God Bless,John 
The SKX outer dimension is super close 
Inner hole around crystal is slightly smaller than a SKX 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

jringo8769 said:


> Has anyone removed there bezel?
> I would love to know and see what is under it
> I am wondering if it is like a SKX with a flat washer which is the click spring or do they use a ball and spring which is installed in the case
> Any help would so be appreciated
> ...


are you a fellow Seiko modder?

man, if there are SKX parts compatible with the Diver One, that could be a big boost in Diver One sales as modders tinker with them.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

valerian839 said:


> are you a fellow Seiko modder?
> 
> man, if there are SKX parts compatible with the Diver One, that could be a big boost in Diver One sales as modders tinker with them.


Well I have been fixing and repairing old Seiko and Citizens watches for close to a decade 
I do love to mod watches 
I would love to disassemble a Scurfa and see what would be interchangeable 
God Bless,John 
I would love to find a low cost one that I could play around with 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> D1-300 on a Barton ES: non-fussy affordable classics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told myself I would never faux-age a bezel but the faux lume on my blue MD513RD seems to be built for it. Won't do it yet but it's on my mind. Did you do it yourself?



Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my MS21 for a family pool party





alznc said:


> M.S.21 on this Memorial Day.
> 
> View attachment 16665649


You guys are killing me. Getting the MS20 only made me crave the 21 more.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> I told myself I would never faux-age a bezel but the faux lume on my blue MD513RD seems to be built for it. Won't do it yet but it's on my mind. Did you do it yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a great piece. It hasn’t left my wrist since I received it. Perfect summer watch and pairs with any strap….if only Paul would restock the Ti bracelets


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

What do you all think of the upcoming D1 Turquoise dial? The website says “coming soon”, but no idea when that will be. I think they hit the color just right.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> I told myself I would never faux-age a bezel but the faux lume on my blue MD513RD seems to be built for it. Won't do it yet but it's on my mind. Did you do it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually bought the watch from a mate in the thread who had done the bleach mod. 

@timetellinnoob also gave it a go afterward and posted his experimental process and the yield herein. 

Search the thread for “ghost” for the deets


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Freudian said:


> What do you all think of the upcoming D1 Turquoise dial? The website says “coming soon”, but no idea when that will be. I think they hit the color just right.


I’ve seen DOXAs with that same dial color firsthand. If you think that dial color looks great in pictures, I can assure you it looks even better in person.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I think Paul has been at sea and it sounds like most restock is coming in June. 
keep in mind he also has the deck watches and root beer in the wheel house and the MS22.

New dial looks sharp. Excited to see more pics when it drops.


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

Has anyone heard any timing on the MS.22?


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Last Paul posted it was August, if I recall correctly.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Last Paul posted it was August, if I recall correctly.


Correct, I contacted him a few weeks ago. Will be an August launch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Time to weekend.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy #ScurfaSunday


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


Awesomeness


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my proto today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesomeness


Thanks 

And man, I love that Proto 

That would be tops for me if adding another D1-500


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16678441


I've decided I'm ordering one of these once they're back in stock.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

valerian839 said:


> I've decided I'm ordering one of these once they're back in stock.


Great choice. I love the subdued grey of the Ti, and the light weight of course. Can’t go wrong with a Scurfa 👍🏻


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

That yellow is fab! 👍👍👍 Looking to add my first Scurfa soon.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

MuckyMark said:


>


Hopefully I can also join the Yellow Scurfa Diver Fraction (YesDif) soon ... 😊🍋


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Friday evening is the restock apparently. Good thing I'll be out of town so I won't be tempted


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16678441


This orange Ti on bracelet is tempting, especially as a contrast to the stark look of my MS20. 

I’m really intrigued by the silver dial, but I really want another Ti model as I already have the bracelet. I feel the silver dial would look great against the darker Ti case.

At the end of the day, I am just continuing to hunt for the MS21. Sorry to all of those I have annoyed with DMs.

*FYI - MS20 #003/100 is currently up on eBay!*

My #58 getting time today. Finally found a nylon color I like on this watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

New Scurfa dial and restock just went live on his site for anyone interested


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Managed to get a Gloss Orange with brushed/polished bracelet. Looking forward to owning a Scurfa once again.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Got my D1-500 Yellow 🍋 
Happy day, happy man 🤠


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Includes the highly anticipated T-Dial release.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

I grabbed a T Dial 😎


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

I picked up a black ND.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lawrence648 said:


> I grabbed a T Dial 😎


So did this guy. 👈


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ordered a T-dial and a stainless Orange dial, plus a stainless bracelet. Very excited!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody else not received an e mail with confirmation of the order?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody else not received an e mail with confirmation of the order?
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I did, it took a little time though. I got the... 
*Your Scurfa Watches order is now being processed*
email.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing some of these turquoise dials posted in this thread! Enjoy the new watches folks.


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

I grabbed a T Dial too 👍👍👍 Will post photos.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Debating whether to get the T dial but do I really need another watch??? 😬


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

tiki5698 said:


> Debating whether to get the T dial but do I really need another watch??? 😬


at these prices, it's too tempting not to. 

I usually hang out in the DOXA subforum, those watches start at $995 and quickly go over $2k. I can buy four Scurfas for the price of the entry-level DOXA. DOXAs are great watches and I love my Sub200, but in comparison the Scurfa Diver One is stupid cheap and a total steal.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

D1 PVD with the Orange hands. Mixing it up.
And a bracelet for the M.S.21

Can’t beat the value Scurfa brings


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just ordered one of these:









And one of these:









Was also tempted by the orange dial but will wait for the Titanium orange version which is due next month I think.

Such great watches for the money - no brainer if ever there was one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow  that T dial is a must have. What a beauty perfect for summer time.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

That yellow dial and the new T are such good looking pieces for summer.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Mike2 said:


> This orange Ti on bracelet is tempting, especially as a contrast to the stark look of my MS20.
> 
> I’m really intrigued by the silver dial, but I really want another Ti model as I already have the bracelet. I feel the silver dial would look great against the darker Ti case.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I’ve really been getting into NATOs recently, and I have an olive green one that I wear a lot. Something about the green + classic diver combo just works. I have my recently acquired Scurfa Titanium blue on it now!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Trying to buy the Diver One D1-500 T Dial today and there is an "add to basket" option but clicking it, takes me to the T Dial page were it says "coming soon", so I am confused about how to purchase this!


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

A4S said:


> Trying to buy the Diver One D1-500 T Dial today and there is an "add to basket" option but clicking it, takes me to the T Dial page were it says "coming soon", so I am confused about how to purchase this!
> View attachment 16689653
> 
> View attachment 16689654


That's odd, it worked fine yesterday evening for me. Got my confirmation email as well. Give it another try?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Emailed Paul if my order came through and it did. No confirmation email though, but i did get a shipping notification from DHL.

The waiting game begins 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Actually just tried just now I it did exactly as you described - either they've sold out already or mybe there's a website glitch. Drop them a line I guess.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Bob1035 said:


> Friday evening is the restock apparently. Good thing I'll be out of town so I won't be tempted


Curses! I'll be back in the club as soon as my yellow arrives.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Steverino 417 said:


> Actually just tried just now I it did exactly as you described - either they've sold out already or mybe there's a website glitch. Drop them a line I guess.


I bought the T-dial yesterday with no problem, he must have sold out by now.

While that's painful for those who didn't get one in time, it must be great news for Paul and Alison that they're selling so well.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Same. Just checked insta and saw the T dial in stock so I tried to hop on it but "coming soon" 😬


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> View attachment 16690629


I have that same Diver One, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

valerian839 said:


> I have that same Diver One, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 16690683


I have a different diver one. I freakin love it  .










Also took a lazy morning shot of the MS.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

valerian839 said:


> I have that same Diver One, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 16690683


I always loved the first generation and surprised it took me this long to scoop up one of these. 
Such a good colourway.

Awesome photo by the way, think you may be starting a new trend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can’t wait to see all the awesome T dial pics here  
I thjnk it and the proto dial will be my fave very closely followed by the yellow dial


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone know if the T dial is sold out or if more are coming? Guess I waited too long to decide on it.

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can’t wait to see all the awesome T dial pics here
> I thjnk it and the proto dial will be my fave very closely followed by the yellow dial


Did Paul alude to a black dial proto dial too? 

He really nailed the brushed blue and different hues on the current model.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Congrats to all on the forthcoming Scurfa NWAs 

An aside, to pass the time while waiting on all the cool new arrival pics . . .



Kimty1990 said:


> Here you go brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Good luck” was fitting (see below for the , ).

I was immediately inspired by your Smiths rivet pairing. The vintage vibes seemed like it would go perfectly with my old radium D1 (I’m a pro-faux rivet camp guy).

I eventually got lucky sprint snagging one during a Timefactors store opening. 

Eddie accidentally mailed me a jubilee bracelet, though. To his credit, while I’d heard some mixed anecdotal accounts, Eddie was prompt and generous with his customer service for the error  

Anyway, the correct bracelet recently (finally) arrived (following an extra delay due to a USPS goof).

The wait was kind of worth it?

It's a very good looking and solidly built/feeling bracelet, with solid end links and screwed links. Moreover, I was pleasantly surprised that it was sporting the upgraded double-pusher clasp (since the website picture still shows the older style clasp for this bracelet vs. the jubilee: STAINLESS STEEL RIVET BRACELET FOR EVEREST 36mm).




























The solid end links, however, are a flush but very tight fit on my D1-300, both in terms of spring bar/lug hole alignment and at the bezel. 

I had to try all sorts of spring bars, aiming for tips that weren’t too small around for the lug the holes but center bars that were as thin and flexible as possible. After MUCH trial and error and prying effort, I eventually got tips bent just enough to catch (though 1 of the 4 tips is questionably in its hole--but it seems secure after much trial tugging).

A functional issue is that the end links are seemingly putting some squeeze on the bezel, such that it now turns with some more resistance. That is, it's no longer turning as easily and pleasantly as before. It's still just within the range of “I can deal” (i.e., seemingly non-damaging), especially because the pairing looks so cool to my eye. But I may have to look around for exotic (i.e., I don’t yet know what I’m looking for in terms of a potential solution, if any) spring bars that may help to relieve some of the tension.

Both issues could be a tolerances thing. Or could be a D1-300 vs. D1-500 thing. 




























So ya, +1 for looks, -1 for installability and functionality. Or  yet  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mike2 said:


> I have a different diver one. I freakin love it  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCURFCEPTION


----------



## Lifer (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello all,
I am a little bit late to the Scurfa party.
I really enjoy the design, specs, price & philosophy of the brand, but the thickness holds me back to purchase one.

Was there ever a plan to make a thinner version, with maybe 200-300m water resistant & without an escapement valve ?
Sorry if this was already discussed somewhere.

In any case, I really enjoy your photos !


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Lifer said:


> Hello all,
> I am a little bit late to the Scurfa party.
> I really enjoy the design, specs, price & philosophy of the brand, but the thickness holds me back to purchase one.
> 
> ...


While I don't think the thickness was any less, the older D1-300s, as the name suggests, had 300m of WR vs. the D1-500's 500m, and were sans a HEV.

FWIW, as someone who's pretty sensitive to height, the D1s wear their height pretty well. That is, the thickness matches the overall vibe of the watch, and I never think to myself, "damn, these are tall."


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lifer said:


> Hello all,
> I am a little bit late to the Scurfa party.
> I really enjoy the design, specs, price & philosophy of the brand, but the thickness holds me back to purchase one.
> 
> ...


Dive watches will rarely be as thin as a dress watch.

having said that, the D1-500 is light enough that it doesn’t feel like a big bulky watch.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

The 300M was 0.4mm less thick. 
Agree that they wear extremely well.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

As the dust settled a bit of the D1’s being restocked, anybody else really stoked for these new Treasure Seeker models??

Really digging this blue one.. Can’t wait to add one to the collection!











Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Lifer said:


> Hello all,
> I am a little bit late to the Scurfa party.
> I really enjoy the design, specs, price & philosophy of the brand, but the thickness holds me back to purchase one.
> 
> ...


The older Diver 1’s were about a milimeter thinner, had no (useless) helium escape valve but were only 300M water resistance I believe. The newer D1500 are thicker as Paul had to increase the caseback thickness to to survive the pressure test for 500m. Remember some of the thickness is the crystal. I don’t think they’re that bad.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> While I don't think the thickness was any less . . . .


I stand a half to one mm corrected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

valerian839 said:


> I have that same Diver One, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 16690683


Me too.


----------



## Lifer (Apr 16, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> The older Diver 1’s were about a milimeter thinner, had no (useless) helium escape valve but were only 300M water resistance I believe. The newer D1500 are thicker as Paul had to increase the caseback thickness to to survive the pressure test for 500m. Remember some of the thickness is the crystal. I don’t think they’re that bad.


Thanks for all you replies.
In my experience, 13mm thickness is the upper limit I am willing to wear, especialy with a NATO. But as some mentioned and as I can see on photos, the dome sapphire and the case back are really the parts that add thickness. The midcase seems quite thin and so it could wear slimmer. I'd like to see a comparision on wrist with a SKX007 to make up my mind.

I think for now I will try to hunt down a second hand 300m model then. And if I cannot find any in the next few months, I will go for the 500m.
Thanks again


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

an optional slimmer caseback would be nice.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Since every model that I seem to want is out of stock at Scurfa, I guess I'm stuck with this one for now


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Since every model that I seem to want is out of stock at Scurfa, I guess I'm stuck with this one for now
> View attachment 16694328


But that’s a nice one!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> But that’s a nice one!
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


That blue is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can’t wait to see all the awesome T dial pics here
> I thjnk it and the proto dial will be my fave very closely followed by the yellow dial


My T dial and Yellow versions are turning up tomorrow if DHL is to be believed - will post pics as soon as...


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

AlexxvD said:


> As the dust settled a bit of the D1’s being restocked, anybody else really stoked for these new Treasure Seeker models??
> 
> Really digging this blue one.. Can’t wait to add one to the collection!
> 
> ...


That looks really good. I'm dipping my toes in the Scurfa water (so to say) with the Diver 1 first and then see how I feel about the Treasure Seeker.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Steverino 417 said:


> My T dial and Yellow versions are turning up tomorrow if DHL is to be believed - will post pics as soon as...


My T dial and orange are arriving here in FL Friday. 

This week is gonna be exciting with all the unboxing in this thread.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

valerian839 said:


> My T dial and orange are arriving here in FL Friday.
> 
> This week is gonna be exciting with all the unboxing in this thread.


Definitely, looks like everybody ordered within a day of each other. I probably only beat you to it on the delivery as I'm in the UK, so no flight or customs clearance needed for my 2.

I'm going to get an orange one as well, but am going to wait for the Ti version.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Steverino 417 said:


> Definitely, looks like everybody ordered within a day of each other. I probably only beat you to it on the delivery as I'm in the UK, so no flight or customs clearance needed for my 2.
> 
> I'm going to get an orange one as well, but am going to wait for the Ti version.


I thought about the Ti version, but they weren't in stock, and for me the weight difference wasn't worth the wait difference. 😆


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

valerian839 said:


> I thought about the Ti version, but they weren't in stock, and for me the weight difference wasn't worth the wait difference. 😆


Fair enough, I have plans to get a shiny orange diver in the form of a Certina DS Super PH500m so want to get a Matt Orange D1 for the contrast


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Steverino 417 said:


> Certina DS Super PH500m


Good choice, I think this represents one of the best value auto-heritage-divers available. The Scurfa D500 represents one of the best value quarts-divers available.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Steverino 417 said:


> Fair enough, I have plans to get a shiny orange diver in the form of a Certina DS Super PH500m so want to get a Matt Orange D1 for the contrast


I want that Certina very badly!


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

valerian839 said:


> I want that Certina very badly!


It is very nice - the only thing I'm not sure about is the 'concertina' style strap (no pun intended), but that is easily swapped out if needed.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

A quick wristie of my yellow D1


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Steverino 417 said:


> A quick wristie of my yellow D1
> View attachment 16697014



Congrats; I have one of these, too.

I like the bezel on the yellow; but as far as I can see - this is the only Diver One that has it.


It would be interesting to see it on some other versions.


ps It looks pretty good on an OD canvas.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Those stainless bezels look really great, wonder if we'll see them on more models


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

The new T Dial and some different strap combos. Might go with the orange…


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lawrence648 said:


> The new T Dial and some different strap combos. Might go with the orange…
> View attachment 16697145
> 
> View attachment 16697147
> ...


damn, how did you get it so quickly? Mine aren't arriving until Friday (Florida).


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

mattcantwin said:


> ps It looks pretty good on an OD canvas.


Canvas looks excellent! 
My yellow D1 to arrive tomorrow. Have to solve the strap question then -> this one helps!


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

valerian839 said:


> damn, how did you get it so quickly? Mine aren't arriving until Friday (Florida).


just lucky I guess 🤷‍♂️
i ordered it as soon as it was available. Shipped yesterday and got here today. I live an hour from NYC and near a DHL hub so I think that helps. For what it’s worth, the original shipping notification said it wasn’t going to arrive until Thursday so maybe you will be lucky.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Lawrence648 said:


> The new T Dial and some different strap combos. Might go with the orange…
> View attachment 16697145
> 
> View attachment 16697147
> ...


Oh man, that T dial is sweet. Really like the orange strap pairing also.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

time_lizard said:


> Have to solve the strap question then -> this one helps!


Here's some additional combos:






























However, the canvas is my favorite.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

mattcantwin said:


> Congrats; I have one of these, too.
> 
> I like the bezel on the yellow; but as far as I can see - this is the only Diver One that has it.
> 
> ...


Yep, I think the bezel is unique. Suits it though.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

And here's my T dial


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Man those T-Dials look great! Congrats guys. My gloss orange should arrive tomorrow by the end of the day!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Hints of the OG. 











Loving the pics of the new T dial and glad to see some already received.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Shockwave said:


> Hints of the OG.
> 
> View attachment 16697578
> 
> ...


Those of us in the UK had an unfair advantage on delivery times 

Just waiting for the Ti versions to come on stream now...


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

The T dials are terrific! Jealous since those of us on the west coast of the US have to wait until the DHL biplane makes a landing way over here!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Steverino 417 said:


> It is very nice - the only thing I'm not sure about is the 'concertina' style strap (no pun intended), but that is easily swapped out if needed.


I fully agree with you on the Certina. Whilst not the orange one referred to in this thread, I spent a fantastic week diving in the Red Sea with this version month ago. Of course I love my D1 500 too... wore it in the pool last night with our Open Water students


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

It’s here!











Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Awesome AlexxvD


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Steverino 417 said:


> Those of us in the UK had an unfair advantage on delivery times


I just received notification that my black ND cleared custom’s in L.A.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

We ever gonna hear about a restock on the T?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> We ever gonna hear about a restock on the T?


Thought I saw a post here or on his instagram that says more on the way.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Got my T-dial and Orange Diver Ones today, will post pics later.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Seems like a lot of us went for the T-dial and the yellow. I'm definitely going to get an orange one as well though - in Ti.

Here's a couple more pics of mine:


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Just arrived, UK to LA. It’s not the yellow, orange or T and I know this one is the most boring but I gave away my black d-300 and I’ve been waiting for this to be restocked for awhile. Awesome watch!


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The T kind of grows on you after seeing the posts and pictures here.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> The T kind of grows on you after seeing the posts and pictures here.


my wife already stole mine! 😆


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

valerian839 said:


> View attachment 16699746


Snap!


----------



## ocoee (Oct 4, 2018)

Arrived today! Another quick poolside T dial photo. Thinking it would look great on a stainless mesh bracelet.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

We all Thank u for sharing these with us 
Anyone knows where we can buy genuine hands from?
I am really liking the silver dial 
But would like black hands over the blue set
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

valerian839 said:


> View attachment 16699746


Yesssssss


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Still trying to decide which strap I like best. Thinking the all grey is the way to go. 

This Scurfa has the tightest bezel out of the 3 I own. Great legibility with the hands contrast. I must say the black makes it appear a bit smaller on the wrist compared to my D1 Gloss Black and M.S.21.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

alznc said:


> Still trying to decide which strap I like best. Thinking the all grey is the way to go.
> 
> This Scurfa has the tightest bezel out of the 3 I own. Great legibility with the hands contrast. I must say the black makes it appear a bit smaller on the wrist compared to my D1 Gloss Black and M.S.21.
> 
> ...


They all look great. Can’t go wrong with any of them.
Is this from the latest batch just released or is older? Still trying to figure out if the hands on the most recent batch are a different shade of orange.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Lawrence648 said:


> They all look great. Can’t go wrong with any of them.
> Is this from the latest batch just released or is older? Still trying to figure out if the hands on the most recent batch are a different shade of orange.


Thanks. This is from the latest batch. Just arrived yesterday. 

The orange is definitely bright, but as you can see not quite neon/safety orange like the Crown & Buckle orange Nato.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

alznc said:


> Thanks. This is from the latest batch. Just arrived yesterday.
> 
> The orange is definitely bright, but as you can see not quite neon/safety orange like the Crown & Buckle orange Nato.


Thanks. I think the older ones definitely had a little more yellow in the orange based on other photos. I've been a little hesitant ordering one because some pictures looked a little more reddish (which I don't care for - I'm irrationally particular about my oranges haha), but your pictures look great and so I've ordered one!


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

well i got another one here this morning
it is a scurfa orange ti with bracelets and the goodies 








i really wanted a stainless one with a silver dial and mod it 
but this one just caught my eye 
and had to get it as i knew i would regret not doing it 
i am a sucker for orange watches 
and love the black hands and bezel insert too 
and you love bracelets on watches
I can not wait to see it in my hands
stay safe out there my friends
God Bless,John


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

jringo8769 said:


> well i got another one here this morning
> View attachment 16701417
> 
> i really wanted a stainless one with a silver dial
> ...


Congrats! I was right behind you on this one. Great $. Enjoy.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

In adjusting the metal bracelet from the Scurfa website, I'm not really sure how to reconnect the links. First ones I've seen that have a rod AND a bushing for each link connection. Where does the bushing go?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

valerian839 said:


> In adjusting the metal bracelet from the Scurfa website, I'm not really sure how to reconnect the links. First ones I've seen that have a rod AND a bushing for each link connection. Where does the bushing go?


In the link. Then you put the links together and insert the pin.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> In the link.


In which end of the link, the end with two prongs or the end with three?


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Captured a picture of my D1 Yellow in its natural habitat:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey where’s that great little photo bracelet sizing tutorial “jeepdad” did? It’s in one of these Scurfa threads.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

valerian839 said:


> In which end of the link, the end with two prongs or the end with three?


There's two barrels. Or is that the Omega Bond bracelet? They go in the two prongs. Well, anyway, the barrels only fit in one side.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

valerian839 said:


> In which end of the link, the end with two prongs or the end with three?


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 16701834


thanks! Does it matter which way the longer rod goes in?


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

valerian839 said:


> thanks! Does it matter which way the longer rod goes in?


When you take a link out, you push from the side with the arrow in the same direction that the arrow is pointing. When you put it back in you reverse it - put it in from the side without the arrow and in the opposite direction of the arrow.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

hey can anyone educate me about these bracelets?
i see they are not being sold on the Scurfa website
were they just stainless?
can this clasp be added to the current Scurfa bracelets?
I wonder if these are made larger in size 
does anyone sell these?
looks like the bell diver ones in pvd listed















any help will so be appreciated
God Bless,John
looks like a seiko mm300 clasp style with adjustment too


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

If I recall this was the original clasp offered for the steel straps for the Diver One line. I thought there were some sizing and procurement issues that arose and it was switched to the current clasp offering. 
Outside of the PVD Bell Diver 1, I think all the other straps are 20mm.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Strapcode sells a lot of bracelet styles with that clasp. They may offer the clasp separately. Word of caution from my experience: mine had sharp edges all around. I got rid of it fast (probably 3 or 4 years ago).


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I loved the original clasp. I wish I had bought a few more.


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

My brand new Yellow Diver 1, elegantly dressed with a white Barton strap 💛


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 16701834


Thanks to this picture, I got it figured out and got the bracelet adjusted. Many thanks!!


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Old yellow Diver One in the wild:


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Just saw that the Titanium Orange D1 is back in stock! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Old yellow Diver One in the wild:
> View attachment 16703743


Are you sure that it’s tight enough?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

MKN said:


> Are you sure that it’s tight enough?


Still looks like they have circulation, we can go tighter


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Still looks like they have circulation, we can go tighter


I see what you mean, but it’s not actually as tight as it looks in the photo. 
I do always tighten up the MN strap before swimming though, as it loosens up a little when it’s in the water.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Diver One Titanium Orange now on sale gents! Just ordered one


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow! DHL came through several days early. Due Monday/Tuesday, showed up today. Here is my Yellow D1 with a Yellowdog strap (no flash and flash). Mrs duc approves!:


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine showed up a day early (Thursday). Put it on a StrapCode tropic. Really liking this color combo.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Put the bracelet on my T-dial


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

duc said:


> Wow! DHL came through several days early. Due Monday/Tuesday, showed up today. Here is my Yellow D1 with a Yellowdog strap (no flash and flash). Mrs duc approves!:
> 
> View attachment 16704299
> 
> ...


Looks good. Yellow Dog are interesting, had not come across them before, thanks for sharing, one of them is now on my shortlist of possibles for this.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

From my gateway drug Scurfa (gateway drug for Yellowdog straps too for that matter):



















I'm placing an order for the same strap, with brushed hardware for my Yellow dial Scurfa. It will be the ultimate grab and go. It gives my CWC a serious run...


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Those Yellowdog straps are nice. Don’t have any rubber NATOs. Might need to try one.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Alex (Yellowdog founder) is a terrific person to deal with. You can customize any of his straps within reason. Any questions at all are answered quickly and the product is very high grade.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

How long after ordering did you guys get shipping notifications? I ordered Wednesday afternoon and haven’t heard anything other than an “Order Processing” email from Scurfa and a “Shipment Created” from DHL with no tracking info. Figured I’d give it the weekend and then try to contact Scurfa but wanted to see what everyone’s experience has been. Thanks.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

My experience is the notifications are a little behind. Before you know it, BOOM, watch has arrived. Mine all have arrived from overseas in less than a week.
I wouldn't jump the gun.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> My experience is the notifications are a little behind. Before you know it, BOOM, watch has arrived. Mine all have arrived from overseas in less than a week.
> I wouldn't jump the gun.


Were you ever sent any sort of tracking info at all?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, but sometimes it was behind a day or two. I think because they were shipped so fast. I had mine all delivered in north america within a week.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Shockwave said:


> Yes, but sometimes it was behind a day or two. I think because they were shipped so fast. I had mine all delivered in north america within a week.


Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

They sometimes forget to alert you of the tracking info (as they did in my case). A quick email to Alison (even on the weekend) will clear it up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats to all the incoming new Scurfas


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

T Dial is back in stock for anyone who missed the first round.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Scurfa Sunday folks


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys sold me on the T dial, excited for it to arrive this week hopefully. 

Boatswain's pics earlier in the thread hooked me on the yellow dial and I snagged one last summer. Now I'm already eyeing the gloss orange while I await the T dial, though the last thing I need is another orange diver.

Something about how vivid the Scurfa dial colors are make them hard to overlook!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anyone who has a curved rubber strap option for the Diver One?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any scuttlebutt on what the MS22 is going to be like and when it may launch?

Man I’d love to see a fully matted out D1. Bead blasted case, matte bezel insert, matt dial, date, white hands, black rubber, black nato. ️

Simple, strong, straight forward. 

-

Meanwhile…


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Any scuttlebutt on what the MS22 is going to be like and when it may launch?
> 
> Man I’d love to see a fully matted out D1. Bead blasted case, matte bezel insert, matt dial, date, white hands, black rubber, black nato. ️
> 
> ...


Somewhere, in the comments on Paul’s instagram, he mentioned he was hoping for a August release.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Any scuttlebutt on what the MS22 is going to be like and when it may launch?
> 
> Man I’d love to see a fully matted out D1. Bead blasted case, matte bezel insert, matt dial, date, white hands, black rubber, black nato. ️
> 
> ...


….. & Flat sapphire with real AR


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Lawrence648 said:


> T Dial is back in stock for anyone who missed the first round.


just broke down and ordered a T Dial. can't wait to put it on the bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Gloss orange still gets to party on occasion!


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

This just in today (Ti version) - completes my Scurfa mini collection for now


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

And here are his stablemates...


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just want to thank everyone here for helping me feel a little bit less crazy for having two of the same watch, just in different colors. I don't own a lot of watches and the only other brand I have more than one watch from is Seiko -- my two Seikos are very different watches from different eras, so it's been easy for me to justify that. But now I've ordered my second D1-500, not sure if I'll be able to keep both.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

emgee79 said:


> Just want to thank everyone here for helping me feel a little bit less crazy for having two of the same watch, just in different colors. I don't own a lot of watches and the only other brand I have more than one watch from is Seiko -- my two Seikos are very different watches from different eras, so it's been easy for me to justify that. But now I've ordered my second D1-500, not sure if I'll be able to keep both.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

emgee79 said:


> Just want to thank everyone here for helping me feel a little bit less crazy for having two of the same watch, just in different colors. I don't own a lot of watches and the only other brand I have more than one watch from is Seiko -- my two Seikos are very different watches from different eras, so it's been easy for me to justify that. But now I've ordered my second D1-500, not sure if I'll be able to keep both.


Ony 2? You're not trying hard enough  

Although looks like I need to try harder as well....

Tbh the multiple colours are just a style thing so I have a causal summer watch to go with whatever I happen to be wearing.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Man these T dial phots look great. 
really vibrant dial.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of two today


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

My new D-1T Dial, a few days old! Loving this watch.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

For those unaware, the yellow dial is back in stock (snagged one). 🐝


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m curious if anyone has a handy pic of a SS and Ti D1 side by side to see how the color of the metal compares?

Cheers!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T dial landed and it’s a winner. Sorry for the bad indoor pics


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Loving this new T Dial 😊


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> Loving this new T Dial
> View attachment 16713351


Yeah  it’s awesome


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Who copied whom? 😖
(Picture from Helsonwatches on Instagram)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

time_lizard said:


> Who copied whom? 😖
> (Picture from Helsonwatches on Instagram)
> 
> View attachment 16714208


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Like everyone said, was at the house in less than a week. Really, really impressed with this watch. We'll finished for the price.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I’m curious if anyone has a handy pic of a SS and Ti D1 side by side to see how the color of the metal compares?
> 
> Cheers!


my two recent posts =)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I’m curious if anyone has a handy pic of a SS and Ti D1 side by side to see how the color of the metal compares?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16715499
> 
> View attachment 16715501
> 
> View attachment 16715500


Thanks Snag

To your eye in real life does the Ti appear noticeable darker?

For what it’s worth that’s a plus for me if it does
I like how a darker Ti watch has a more tooly vibe over SS


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Snag
> 
> To your eye in real life does the Ti appear noticeable darker?
> 
> ...


Yes 👍🏻


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul kills it one release after the other


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Speaking of, we're thinking the 37/39mm Treasure Seekers are possibly an August release?


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

emgee79 said:


> Just want to thank everyone here for helping me feel a little bit less crazy for having two of the same watch, just in different colors. I don't own a lot of watches and the only other brand I have more than one watch from is Seiko -- my two Seikos are very different watches from different eras, so it's been easy for me to justify that. But now I've ordered my second D1-500, not sure if I'll be able to keep both.


Yeah, can't do it. I wish I could but it just feels weird.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Loving the T dial that arrived today. Definitely need an orange dial now too.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

The T Dial, Yellow, and Orange Ti will make a nice set. The light blue Ti is also highly under rated.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

I’ve been reading through this thread and allowing you all to influence me and I broke down and bought a D1 SS ND in blue. Truth is I’ve actually been eyeing the D1 for quite a while. I picked it up during the last restock and it arrived a week ago today. I’ve worn it everyday since I got it and feel that after a week on the wrist I can give it a fair evaluation. 

It was bought with the intent of being a grab and go/beater and for that purpose it is absolutely amazing. I love the all brushed finish, the domed crystal, the build quality. I feel like this could survive more punishment than I could. I love the dial and hands. It’s almost like a combination of a Tudor MN mixed with a little Mil Sub. I definitely get the Mil diver vibe without it being a direct copy. I love how the spring bars extend to the outside of the drilled lugs making them almost like fixed bars yet still giving you strap options. 

Of course no watch is perfect. I would prefer the watch to be a little slimmer and I’m generally not a fan of helium escape valves, although this blends in well and most of the time I don’t even notice it. Those are minor nit picks. To me the biggest opportunity for improvement is the AR treatment on the crystal. It could use a couple more layers. Honestly that’s the only thing I could say I would do differently. At the price point that’s amazing that the worst thing I can say is it could use more AR. I have watches many times more expensive that could use better AR. 

I wore it on the stock rubber strap for half of the first day and since then I’ve been rotating between gray and blue C&B Chevrons. I ordered a EO MN strap for it so you know it must be good lol. 










The only question I have is does anyone think the MS22 could be a no date?


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I just got my Ti Orange in today. It might just be the perfect fun tool watch for me. 

I had a blue version maybe 2 years ago and sold it foolishly.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is a Ti version of the yellow D1 on the horizon?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Spartan247 said:


> I’ve been reading through this thread and allowing you all to influence me and I broke down and bought a D1 SS ND in blue. Truth is I’ve actually been eyeing the D1 for quite a while. I picked it up during the last restock and it arrived a week ago today. I’ve worn it everyday since I got it and feel that after a week on the wrist I can give it a fair evaluation.
> 
> It was bought with the intent of being a grab and go/beater and for that purpose it is absolutely amazing. I love the all brushed finish, the domed crystal, the build quality. I feel like this could survive more punishment than I could. I love the dial and hands. It’s almost like a combination of a Tudor MN mixed with a little Mil Sub. I definitely get the Mil diver vibe without it being a direct copy. I love how the spring bars extend to the outside of the drilled lugs making them almost like fixed bars yet still giving you strap options.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Glad this group was able to nudge you toward getting one. I’ve got my SS case on an Erika’s and it’s a great strap for this watch. The D1 is a pretty significant case and the strap holds it in place nicely. Also, I think the Chevron is one of the best nylon straps for everyday wear (my BB58 blue lives on a gray one).










I am also curious to see what the MS22 will be. I know he has repeated the stainless MS models in the past, but I would guess that this year would be a black Ti no-date (although I don’t think he’s ever done a no date and I’m pretty sure he uses his personal MS model while saturation diving and having a date in that extended work situation must be helpful). I’m personally still on the hunt for a 21. I typically like no-date divers but I’ve been on a nomadic vacation the last week with only my MS20 and have been enjoying having the date.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Paul in SC said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Ti version of the yellow D1 on the horizon?


I asked Alison this week and she said no, no plans for a yellow Ti D1. So I bought it in SS. Should arrive on Monday and I’m geeked. I bought a yellow back in 2019 when they came out, sold it after a bit, and am really looking forward to having one again - especially for the summer. And bonus points for all these framed date windows now. 😎


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

New watch box arrived for my Scurfa watch family


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Switched over to land duty:










US GL831 OD Green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Two divers on Barton straps


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this new T dial


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Twehttam said:


> I asked Alison this week and she said no, no plans for a yellow Ti D1. So I bought it in SS. Should arrive on Monday and I’m geeked. I bought a yellow back in 2019 when they came out, sold it after a bit, and am really looking forward to having one again - especially for the summer. And bonus points for all these framed date windows now. 😎


So.much.fun!


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

boatswain said:


> I’m curious if anyone has a handy pic of a SS and Ti D1 side by side to see how the color of the metal compares?
> 
> Cheers!


Rather a late reply on this one! But here's what I've got. 
Excuse the Ti being filthy and crown unscrewed, I'm a bad person


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

And my "Orange" contribution...

...getting ready for the big harvest. 🌱


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

since it's all the same watch, you could always mod the parts over into a yellow Ti. the old fashioned way of buying both and swapping parts, and re-selling or keeping the second watch. =)

always thought it'd be cool to see silver Ti and old radium dial Ti mods


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hard to beat the D1 for some rugged adventure time. Shock resistant, legible, elapsed time, fun


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the Orange TS also. I've noticed a reflector affect in the lines between the honeycomb cells. Has anyone else noticed that affect with the orange or any of the other colorways?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> since it's all the same watch, you could always mod the parts over into a yellow Ti. the old fashioned way of buying both and swapping parts, and re-selling or keeping the second watch. =)
> 
> always thought it'd be cool to see silver Ti and old radium dial Ti mods


Word. I’m surprised no one’s yet tried the yellow ti swap mod out yet. Or I’ve just overlooked it here or on the gram.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16736383


that has become my new favorite watch out of my three Diver Ones, my DOXA Sub 200, and my custom-built Seiko Turtle.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

valerian839 said:


> that has become my new favorite watch out of my three Diver Ones, my DOXA Sub 200, and my custom-built Seiko Turtle.


It’s a good one. I like my blue titanium a lot too. Something about titanium and Scurfa is like peanut butter and chocolate; such a great combination to make the perfect tool watch. My black gloss dial SS does not get worn much anymore.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

First pic of black Proto dial posted on IG this morning. Available late July/August:
Black Proto Dial


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> First pic of black Proto dial posted on IG this morning. Available late July/August:
> Black Proto Dial


Love that dial. Now I have to wait to buy my first Scurfa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is hot 
Not sure everyone could see the link above so here’s a screenshot. 

















Wearing my blue proto in honor of this release announcement


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

D1-500 Ti alongside an SKX007 on Strapcode Oyster.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial. 

I love this dial and the various shades of blue it takes.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you to @Jeep99dad for the new black Ti Proto pictures. Wearing my BG Ti Proto also:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


THAT is one sexy looking watch!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the new proto!



Always been a fan vertical
Brushed grey dials!
And I can only recall a couple divers with them.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Would love to see a mock up of the D1 with the matt grey dial the original Bell Diver had. Maybe pair it with a TS ceramic bezel and yellow? handset. Black or all white would look sharp too. 

This new proto dial looks so good. Great combo again Paul, knocking it out of the park.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Blue titanium


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne proto dial.
> 
> I love this dial and the various shades of blue it takes.


Dibs on those apples 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

It would be awesome if the new black photo dial was Ti !


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@Freudian - According to Paul’s comments on Instagram, it is titanium (same as the blue Proto dial).


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

That’s going to be hard to pass up....


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Waiting patiently for the MS22 release with my 2021


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

on the rare occasion, I enjoy the bracelet


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello friends. Please share my joy as a new owner of a Scurfa Diver One. Thanks to a generous member of WUS ( thank you very much duc ) I am a happy man this evening.


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Scurfa posted on their YouTube channel the new LE diver one. Ti one is No Date. Black dial


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Stefan87 said:


> Scurfa posted on their YouTube channel the new LE diver one. Ti one is No Date. Black dial




MS22 ti black fully indexed with date “coming soon”: 
























https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/m-s-22-diver-one-limited-edition/ (lots more pics here)

Ti black no date mid-July restock:








https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-nd713-titanium-black/



Ti navy no date mid-July restock:








https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-d1-500-nd713-titanium-blue/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MS22 

So much Scurfa tooly goodness in that one. 

Any hints on release date yet?


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

l really like my new Scurfa.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16746229
> 
> Hello friends. Please share my joy as a new owner of a Scurfa Diver One. Thanks to a generous member of WUS ( thank you very much duc ) I am a happy man this evening.
> [/IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/70052001-6e37-4cd0-9e8e-5fe68312ceec-jpeg.16746226/?hash=92aa7c4450d2ca7aa86f38bd468e3b17[/IMG]


Strong strap choice  

Congrats on the NWA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Been wearing this all week, diving, snorkelling and swimming and it looks great the whole time 😊


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks ck2ko1
This Scurfa is awesome. I thought it might be too thick but it really wears well on the wrist. It may be the ‘perfect’ watch.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Paul in SC said:


> Thanks ck2ko1
> This Scurfa is awesome. I thought it might be too thick but it really wears well on the wrist. It may be the ‘perfect’ watch.


The Diver One on the OEM rubber strap is so light compared to my Seiko Turtle that I forget I'm wearing it.

in many respects the Diver One is a "perfect" watch. It's rugged, accurate, looks great, has 5year battery life, and IMO it's priced very well.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Fresh and back from fantastic service/repair from Paul and Alison. Trying to beat the heat with the cool blue Scurfa.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@Shockwave - what did you have done (if you don’t mind my asking)? Just wondering in case I ever need anything.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> @Shockwave - what did you have done (if you don’t mind my asking)? Just wondering in case I ever need anything.



Not at all. 

My bezel acquired a small gouge in it. I sent it over to Scurfa and had a full service done at the same time, thought I might as well since the battery would likely need a swap in a couple years. Service included a new gasket, battery, bezel insert and hands realigned/tightened up. 

Turn around had a bit of a delay because I believe Paul was out at sea but wasn't an issue for me. I knew that might be a minor inconvenience for me and once Paul was back it was super quick turn around. Both he and Alison are a pleasure to deal with and CS is top notch. They were able to accommodate me on a personal note which I am very grateful for. 
I forgot to ask for original parts back but, Paul included all of them with packaging for new battery too.

It is already clear the level of care and dedication Paul puts into the watches and service is the same. If/when yours or other members require it, I would certainly recommend sending it to Scurfa.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Wow, that does sounds like fantastic support. There are several mentions on this thread about people sending their watches for service, but not always a lot about what’s been done. Great to know that Paul and Alison excel in that end of the business as well.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Looks like it’s not going to be a beach day. Hopefully the Blues and BBQ festival will still go on.


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm curious about the hand realignment and tightening. Were the hands out of alignment when new or did it gradually get that way because of the looseness? I wouldn't expect something like this to happen in less than 5 years. 




Shockwave said:


> Not at all.
> 
> My bezel acquired a small gouge in it. I sent it over to Scurfa and had a full service done at the same time, thought I might as well since the battery would likely need a swap in a couple years. Service included a new gasket, battery, bezel insert and hands realigned/tightened up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

McDLT said:


> I'm curious about the hand realignment and tightening. Were the hands out of alignment when new or did it gradually get that way because of the looseness? I wouldn't expect something like this to happen in less than 5 years.


I had swapped out the yellow for the white from a titanium model. 
Not a fault of QC or gradual loosening or anything.


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> I had swapped out the yellow for the white from a titanium model.
> Not a fault of QC or gradual loosening or anything.


Ahh! My love affair for my new Scurfa continues! I love the bead blasted hands on my SS matte black no date so no temptation to swap hands!


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

Is the MS22 any different from the ms20?
Id love a black gloss dial with polished case sides and bezel version of the MS. I’m not sure if that falls within military specs though.



ck2k01 said:


> MS22 ti black fully indexed with date “coming soon”:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another weekend adventure with the Scurfa


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Another weekend adventure with the Scurfa


Love that yellow dial boat. Had mine on the trails last night too.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

McDLT said:


> Is the MS22 any different from the ms20?
> Id love a black gloss dial with polished case sides and bezel version of the MS. I’m not sure if that falls within military specs though.


:shrugging: it has the newer back-filled caseback?


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

McDLT said:


> Is the MS22 any different from the ms20?
> Id love a black gloss dial with polished case sides and bezel version of the MS. I’m not sure if that falls within military specs though.


I asked the same to Paul via IG: Same specs except for a Chamfered Date Window and Black Print for the Caseback markings.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Another weekend adventure with the Scurfa
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220709/a4557b454a56c76854bbde8f8b0cb11a.jpg[/IMG]





Shockwave said:


> Love that yellow dial boat. Had mine on the trails last night too.


Adding on to the pile of Scurfa + 🚲 weekend adventures 🙌


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

For anyone that has dealt with the MS releases before, how does it all go down? I'm theoretically signed up for the newsletter although I've never actually received anything so who knows. And I don't have an Instagram. I just don't want to miss it


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> For anyone that has dealt with the MS releases before, how does it all go down? I'm theoretically signed up for the newsletter although I've never actually received anything so who knows. And I don't have an Instagram. I just don't want to miss it


I forget how Paul announces (I think email + Insta, and sometimes a post in here too)--so others can confirm (or thread searching circa prior drops). 

And then they move fast: if memory serves, recent ones have all moved in like 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> For anyone that has dealt with the MS releases before, how does it all go down? I'm theoretically signed up for the newsletter although I've never actually received anything so who knows. And I don't have an Instagram. I just don't want to miss it


It goes down very fast  
They go in a flash. 
He’ll announce what day/time he’ll release them so you can be ready when the time comes. But demand > supply for the LE. Goes quick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne T dial since yesterday afternoon 
Loving this dial and the darker blue strap


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Good evening,

I'm wondering would anyone please post up a few shots of the diver one titanium in orange when you get time please.? Also have any owners of the diver one experimented with different rubber straps? If so I'd be very grateful if you could share a few images and thoughts also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

iberfoptic said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm wondering would anyone please post up a few shots of the diver one titanium in orange when you get time please.? Also have any owners of the diver one experimented with different rubber straps? If so I'd be very grateful if you could share a few images and thoughts also.
> 
> ...


Shot of the orange titanium









as far as other rubber strap, I like the FKM cross hatch straps from BluShark or StrapsCo (same strap). The orange above is on one; here are a few more:
























iberfoptic said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm wondering would anyone please post up a few shots of the diver one titanium in orange when you get time please.? Also have any owners of the diver one experimented with different rubber straps? If so I'd be very grateful if you could share a few images and thoughts also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Lawrence648 said:


> as far as other rubber strap, I like the FKM cross hatch straps from BluShark or StrapsCo (same strap). The orange above is on one; here are a few more:
> View attachment 16756481
> 
> View attachment 16756482


Very similar FKM rubber, if not the same, can be had quite reasonably from Amazon - 
JWNSPA Rubber FKM Strap


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> Very similar FKM rubber, if not the same, can be had quite reasonably from Amazon -
> JWNSPA Rubber FKM Strap
> 
> View attachment 16757700


Yup, looks similar. Probably a good option if buying just one. If buying multiples, the other two companies have “buy 2 get 1 free” offers that brings the per strap price down to be close to the Amazon ones.


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

My Scurfa companion on the Autobahn today 🚘


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy #ScurfaSunday!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy Sunday


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I’m curious if anyone has a handy pic of a SS and Ti D1 side by side to see how the color of the metal compares?
> 
> Cheers!


I did that a while back in this thread. Here it is again. MS21 Ti on the right, SS Yellow on the left.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jp.vegas said:


> I did that a while back in this thread. Here it is again. MS21 Ti on the right, SS Yellow on the left.
> View attachment 16767527
> 
> 
> View attachment 16767526


Thanks!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Northwatch99 (Mar 18, 2019)

My first Scurfa arrived a few days ago, hugely impressed with it and wanted to share. It’s really made me question the need for a collection of automatics, which can only be healthy! Perfect summer holiday watch, and in truth a low cost replacement for my Omega seamaster 2254 which I recently sold for house moving funds but miss already. It does remind me of (a blue version) of that watch.

The only negative has been the spring bars, I get the more secure design but I’ve managed to break 3 of them when removing straps already! Clearly I’m doing it wrong haha


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Northwatch99 said:


> It’s really made me question the need for a collection of automatics, which can only be healthy!


Same here. I have automatics and a few quartz and I find myself almost always wearing my quartz watches even though my autos are much more expensive and "nicer." or I could be just lazy and can't be bothered to adjust the time on my autos. haha.


----------



## Northwatch99 (Mar 18, 2019)

Munks337 said:


> Same here. I have automatics and a few quartz and I find myself almost always wearing my quartz watches even though my autos are much more expensive and "nicer." or I could be just lazy and can't be bothered to adjust the time on my autos. haha.


Yeah it’s very easy to pick up, and may push an auto or 2 out the collection. The SPB143 on the Scurfa rubber strap is a great newfound combo though, so not that one!


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

These bright colors are addicting!









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Loving my new Summer watch.









Very cool caseback, no?









@Snaggletooth, long time! Don't be a stranger.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Munks337 said:


> Same here. I have automatics and a few quartz and I find myself almost always wearing my quartz watches even though my autos are much more expensive and "nicer." or I could be just lazy and can't be bothered to adjust the time on my autos. haha.


Yep, I rarely wear my automatics anymore, I'd rather wear these.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's an automatic for your consideration.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Doing dad stuff with my blue titanium D1. This one has been a fun watch this summer. From weekends at the lake/beach to grilling out at the house. Hope everyone else’s summer is going great!









And to close the loop on this, my mini me approves of dinner.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Newly arrived light blue titanium


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Scurfa got a pretty great shout-out on the Two Broke Watch Snobs podcast today (Ep 239). Kaz had on a No-date Blue Ti Diver 1 for the wrist check and they talked about Scurfa for about five minutes after that, giving the D1 praise for its build quality and price.

Was actually wearing my brand new Blue SS for the first time today when I was listening.










Add this to the two below and all of the sudden I have three Scurfas. It happens so fast. I swear I'll stop after I finally lock down an MS21.













Skeptical said:


> Newly arrived light blue titanium
> 
> View attachment 16784889


Wow this looks great. Haven’t thought much about this color but this picture sells it well for me. Nice shot!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike2 said:


> Scurfa got a pretty great shout-out on the Two Broke Watch Snobs podcast today (Ep 239). Kaz had on a No-date Blue Ti Diver 1 for the wrist check and they talked about Scurfa for about five minutes after that, giving the D1 praise for its build quality and price.
> 
> Was actually wearing my brand new Blue SS for the first time today when I was listening.
> 
> ...


The dial is great, though I think I might prefer the steel version with the darker bezel and strap for contrast. I might try different straps. I think gray might be good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I took my T dial to the beach this week


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> Scurfa got a pretty great shout-out on the Two Broke Watch Snobs podcast today (Ep 239). Kaz had on a No-date Blue Ti Diver 1 for the wrist check and they talked about Scurfa for about five minutes after that, giving the D1 praise for its build quality and price.
> 
> . . . .


Perhaps the highest praise of all:



























Costco's secret weapon: Food courts and $1.50 hot dogs | CNN Business


Costco's food courts and $1.50 hot dogs amount to perks that help persuade shoppers to dish out $60 or $120 for a membership every year.




www.cnn.com













Costco's iconic hot dog deal is still $1.50, despite record inflation rates raising prices everywhere else in the industry


Costco has also avoided increasing the price of other popular staples, including its famous $4.99 rotisserie chicken, despite rising inflation costs.




www.businessinsider.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Took my orange Diver One whitewater rafting in WV yesterday. Guide made a big deal out of “leave it at home so it doesn’t get ripped off your wrist.” Diver One survived just fine. I was the only one wearing a watch, so if the guide and passengers wanted to know the time, they had to ask ME.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Perhaps the highest praise of all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that they used the Costco hotdog as a comparison for earnest praise pretty much sums up why that has been one of my favorite podcasts for years. It was great to see such high praise for the watch. 

On another note, now that I have the normal Blue steel Diver 1, I have thought more about messing with aging the bezel on my blue ND513RD. Never thought I would do that to a watch but the aged lume makes it look like it should have come with some age on the bezel. If I hold onto it, I’m sure I would give in eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> The fact that they used the Costco hotdog as a comparison for earnest praise pretty much sums up why that has been one of my favorite podcasts for years. It was great to see such high praise for the watch.
> 
> On another note, now that I have the normal Blue steel Diver 1, I have thought more about messing with aging the bezel on my blue ND513RD. Never thought I would do that to a watch but the aged lume makes it look like it should have come with some age on the bezel. If I hold onto it, I’m sure I would give in eventually.
> 
> ...


Word: one of my faves among the watch podcasts too! The dudes are pretty off-the-cuff witty.

While I’ve got a ghosted bezel, I didn’t do the mod. Fortunately, one of our bros posted his efforts and results herein to guide you if you decide to give it a go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

funkadoobiest said:


> These bright colors are addicting!


Colours are fun!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hope the "mid July" batch release is soon!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I took my T dial to the beach this week


Very much the perfect beach watch. Think my black ti on bracelet soon.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

tried to find whether someone else had asked but couldn't so will try myself apologies if repeating, but anyone know a good curved end rubber for the treasure seeker? 

photo just because


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

wristroll13 said:


> tried to find whether someone else had asked but couldn't so will try myself apologies if repeating, but anyone know a good curved end rubber for the treasure seeker?
> 
> photo just because


Following this. Would love a fitted end.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Don’t the upcoming “Top Side Crew” or “Deck Hand” watches have a fitted end band? Looks a lot like a bezelless (?) Treasure Seeker. Can’t remember the lug width on those (although I believe Paul posted them earlier in this thread), but maybe they’ll fit your TS as well.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> Don’t the upcoming “Top Side Crew” or “Deck Hand” watches have a fitted end band? Looks a lot like a bezelless (?) Treasure Seeker. Can’t remember the lug width on those (although I believe Paul posted them earlier in this thread), but maybe they’ll fit your TS as well.


I’m sorry they do not fit the Treasure Seeker, we will be working on a fitted strap but it’s some way off yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

thanks Paul. Is the lug spacing, position and curvature the same as the Diver 1? I see a few people making close matches with the Diver 1 on SKX023 bracelets, so if the TS is the same, maybe I can try something curved that would fit an SKX023


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I took my T dial to the beach this week


Great looking watch, and great pics. I would love a no-date variant of this one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Still no MS news?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Still no MS news?



On his IG, Paul said he is out to sea until Mid Aug and they will go live when he is back.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Still loving this guy.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

That hydra hat blue is sooooo tempting!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Great looking watch, and great pics. I would love a no-date variant of this one.


That would be sweet. I like ND divers too


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Probably a rare exception, as Ronda makes great movements, but if things go amiss for you, this is worth reading:









Scurfa Watches - buyer beware


I was pleased to discover Scurfa Watches, as I am a recreational diver and Scrufa Diver One D1-500 seemed like a perfect backup to my dive computer. In the end, I had a really miserable experience that cost me a lot of time, that I want to share in case anyone runs into similar problems. Before...




www.watchuseek.com





Utterly absurd as I was super excited to receive mine and a simple exchange would have solved everything.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I’ve never had anything but great customer service from Paul & Alison. Paul has gone out of his way to help and gone over and above what I could reasonably expect.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

precious time said:


> Probably a rare exception, as Ronda makes great movements, but if things go amiss for you, this is worth reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to point out you received a full refund with your original shipping, the watch you returned is still keeping the same time by the second with the watch Alison set it against so we saw no point in sending another when the one you received was working fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The yellow dial is still a fave of mine


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

scurfa said:


> Just to point out you received a full refund with your original shipping, the watch you returned is still keeping the same time by the second with the watch Alison set it against so we saw no point in sending another when the one you received was working fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can post the whole exchange here if needed, which will show that you dismissed the whole matter upfront, ignored the images I sent of the watch not keeping time against a computer clock and your determination that iPhones and Mac computers do not show seconds. You could simply have said upfront that you would ignore everything and saved me a lot of time. At my end, your watch did not keep time with three other watches, quartz and mechanical, iPhone and computer. Evidently, all other time keepers must be wrong.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

precious time said:


> I can post the whole exchange here if needed, which will show that you dismissed the whole matter upfront, ignored the images I sent of the watch not keeping time against a computer clock and your determination that iPhones and Mac computers do not show seconds. You could simply have said upfront that you would ignore everything and saved me a lot of time. At my end, your watch did not keep time with three other watches, quartz and mechanical, iPhone and computer. Evidently, all other time keepers must be wrong.


I’m guessing you’re a bitter man?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


>


It looks like you’ve just told your dog a good joke 😆


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

precious time said:


> Probably a rare exception, as Ronda makes great movements, but if things go amiss for you, this is worth reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the problem is. The second hand might not keep up exactly with other chronographs, but if the minute hand does keep accurate time, then does it really matter?


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

precious time said:


> I can post the whole exchange here if needed, which will show that you dismissed the whole matter upfront, ignored the images I sent of the watch not keeping time against a computer clock and your determination that iPhones and Mac computers do not show seconds. You could simply have said upfront that you would ignore everything and saved me a lot of time. At my end, your watch did not keep time with three other watches, quartz and mechanical, iPhone and computer. Evidently, all other time keepers must be wrong.


No offense intended, but it appears that you are pole-vaulting over a mouse turd.


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

precious time said:


> You could simply have said upfront that you would ignore everything and saved me a lot of time.


Except he DIDN'T ignore you. Quite the opposite.

Based on your comments in your other thread, Paul and Alison:

- Quickly replied to your initial message and told you to keep an eye on how it was running over time.

- Tried to help you troubleshoot the problem by offering some timekeeping suggestions.

Side note - I don’t know why you’re getting so hung up on what sounds like a honest mistake and attempt to help by Paul regarding your computer’s system clock. I’m pretty tech-savvy and I own two Macs, an iPhone, and an iPad, and none of them display seconds on the system clock, at least not by default. You have to change the settings to get it to display seconds, and it’s not always obvious how to do it. So I don’t think it’s out of line to assume Paul was trying to help by pointing out you may have been incorrectly comparing the timekeeping of the watch.

- Then when you were still unhappy, they reinforced that they stood by their products and encouraged you to send the watch back to them for inspection.

- They compared the watch to another of the same model they had in stock and let you know that there wasn’t any timekeeping error they could notice.

- Despite the fact the watch was working in their opinion, they provided you a full refund, apparently INCLUDING your original shipping costs.

I understand that you wanted either a new watch (presumably with shipping both ways at their expense) or eventually a refund including your return shipping costs. Based on my own experiences with Paul and Alison, I have ZERO doubt that if they observed a problem with the watch they would have promptly replaced or repaired it for you. But if they can’t find anything wrong with it, you’re saying they simply have to take your word for it and replace it anyway? At their expense?

Expecting a small business like Scurfa to replace or refund every watch the customer wasn’t happy with for whatever reason, no questions asked, is entirely unrealistic in my opinion.

In the end, I am sorry you had this experience because as others have said Scurfa’s watches and most importantly their customer service have been outstanding for me. I’m sorry this wasn’t the case for you. But for you to expect them to simply agree to refund or replace a watch that’s seemingly working based on your say so, and then trash them online using terms like “cowardly” and (ironically) “petty” when really they seem to have gone out of their way to accommodate you, is completely uncalled for in this case.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

ScottB said:


> - Quickly replied to your initial message and told you to keep an eye on how it was running over time.


Which I had already done.



ScottB said:


> - Tried to help you troubleshoot the problem by offering some timekeeping suggestions.


I was told that I should ignore the seconds and focus on hour and minute hands. Hardly terribly helpful given that they were running fine, while the seconds were way off. I would happily have tolerated a few seconds per day.



ScottB said:


> You have to change the settings to get it to display seconds, and it’s not always obvious how to do it. So I don’t think it’s out of line to assume Paul was trying to help by pointing out you may have been incorrectly comparing the timekeeping of the watch.


I have used Macs for decades, so this was about as relevant, as me giving Paul advice on diving given that I am a recreational amateur. Personally, I would never tell others that they were doing something wrong, if I didn't have a pretty good idea what I was talking about. The Scurfa watch that was sent to me also ran faster than the Quartz watch I already own, a COSC and even an NH-35.



ScottB said:


> - They compared the watch to another of the same model they had in stock and let you know that there wasn’t any timekeeping error they could notice.


I have no clue what they compared it against and I have no reason to doubt the five time keeping devices that I compared their watch against, notably all five in proper sync with one another.



ScottB said:


> presumably with shipping both ways at their expense


You are also totally wrong on this one. They could simply have informed me that their prices were rock bottom and if I wanted another, I should pay for shipping both ways. I would happily have paid more to have avoided the ordeal and the hours it cost me to end up with nothing.



ScottB said:


> I have ZERO doubt that if they observed a problem with the watch they would have promptly replaced or repaired it for you.


I do. Their stance from the get-go was that it is impossible that there is something wrong with their watches. That is the point with the review. I am not arguing against Scurfa watches. 99.9% probably work great as intended. However, if you are unlucky and receive one that is malfunctioning, don't bother trying to resolve an issue, because the effort will be one-sided and a complete waste of time.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

precious time said:


> Which I had already done.
> 
> 
> I was told that I should ignore the seconds and focus on hour and minute hands. Hardly terribly helpful given that they were running fine, while the seconds were way off. I would happily have tolerated a few seconds per day.
> ...


I think we got it. 

You thought there was something wrong, Paul and Alison respectfully disagreed. They took back the watch, you got a refund ... end of story.

Can we be done now, please?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> It looks like you’ve just told your dog a good joke


We had just played in the grass next to the parking lot while waiting for my daughter and he was a happy boy


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> I think we got it.
> 
> You thought there was something wrong, Paul and Alison respectfully disagreed. They took back the watch, you got a refund ... end of story.
> 
> Can we be done now, please?


Since you have zero knowledge of the actual exchange, you shouldn't comment. The inaccuracy was well documented and there was nothing respectful about the reaction it received. The simple point of posting the feedback is that it will be more difficult for Scurfa to tell future customer that it has never happened before in 10+ years. Moreover, that others will know that they can expect a time-wasting run-around with empty promises if they encounter a similar problem. To those who have already bought a well-functioning watch, the matter is moot.

I will do you a favor of not responding to equally unqualified 3rd party comments.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

precious time said:


> Since you have zero knowledge of the actual exchange, you shouldn't comment. The inaccuracy was well documented and there was nothing respectful about the reaction it received. The simple point of posting the feedback is that it will be more difficult for Scurfa to tell future customer that it has never happened before in 10+ years. Moreover, that others will know that they can expect a time-wasting run-around with empty promises if they encounter a similar problem. To those who have already bought a well-functioning watch, the matter is mute.
> 
> I will do you a favor of not responding to equally unqualified 3rd party comments.


Moot.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> The yellow dial is still a fave of mine



He's gotten BIG!


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m not commenting on your exchange. I’m asking you to move on since you’ve accomplished what you’ve set out to do.

Your issue with the watch has been captured in your post. A description of the interaction with Scurfa has been posted from both your point of view as well as Scurfa’s. The watch has been returned and a refund provided.

You’ve both provided sufficient detail that anyone who cares to can form their own opinion on this issue.

Is there anything else you’re hoping to accomplish? If not, can we move on please?


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

Speaking of accuracy, I’d love a Scurfa with a Precidrive HAQ movement! I have one HAQ watch and it’s just such a cool feeling seeing a watch with no discernible drift in time in 6 months, without the outside help of an atomic, bluetooth, or gps sync.

My Scurfa with the Ronda 713SM is running about +3 seconds since setting it a little less than 4 weeks ago. Still great for a standard quartz!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

McDLT said:


> Speaking of accuracy, I’d love a Scurfa with a Precidrive HAQ movement! I have one HAQ watch and it’s just such a cool feeling seeing a watch with no discernible drift in time in 6 months, without the outside help of an atomic, bluetooth, or gps sync.
> 
> My Scurfa with the Ronda 713SM is running about +3 seconds since setting it a little less than 4 weeks ago. Still great for a standard quartz!


I remember Precista did a COSC certified quartz a while back, which I always thought was cool. I don't remember it being super expensive either.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bob1035 said:


> He's gotten BIG!


Yeap. I think he must be close to 90lbs and a little over 11 months old already. Time flies


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

smkader said:


> I remember Precista did a COSC certified quartz a while back, which I always thought was cool. I don't remember it being super expensive either.


It’s the Precista PRS-18Q. They are hard to find and I think the secrets out and they have certainly gone up in price. There is also the PRS-18A that they made with a 2824 and then Miyota 9000 series. 

The case wears like a dream. I never wear anything over 40mm but the 43mm on this watch seems so much smaller.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

The CWC Quartz RN Diver gave me the inspiration:









CWC QUARTZ POLISHED MK.1 (RN300-P QM60)


Item code: 80032 CWC RN DIVER POLISHED CASE MINERAL GLASS 60 CLICK BEZEL Issue spec throughout the 1980's on all CWC RN divers watches and changed to the polished sides with Matte top in the 90's After many years of rugged service use and tarnishing many were thought to be a satin finish but...




www.cwcwatch.com





It uses a Precidrive HAQ movement, but the watch is more than double the cost of a Scurfa.

A Scurfa D1 500 with black gloss dial, C3 lume, polished/brushed case, MS bezel, and a Precidrive would be a world beater in my eyes!





smkader said:


> I remember Precista did a COSC certified quartz a while back, which I always thought was cool. I don't remember it being super expensive either.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The CWCs are a little more refined than the Scurfa's. That, by no means diminishes Scurfa. They hold up head to head with CWC in the toughness and legibility departments. Proportionally, they are like the old school 4 digit Submariners. They are as cool as it gets in the affordable dive watch category. You really can't go wrong. 

Personally, I just like the bezel width of the CWC a bit more than Scurfa's bezel. Still, I've owned 6 Scurfas and they are all currently loved by others I've gifted or sold them to. That's not going to stop me from pursuing an MS22 when they are available (for those 10 short minutes until they sell out).


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi everyone. Just bought my 2nd Scurfa D1 pictured below from an eBay seller. It’s a non-operational 300M date with yellow hands and a scuba man caseback that I have never seen before. Anyone recognize it? Special edition possibly? I will be doing a movement swap + hydro-mod (filling the case with silicon oil), and will post results shortly!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

sungsays said:


> Hi everyone. Just bought my 2nd Scurfa D1 pictured below from an eBay seller. It’s a non-operational 300M date with yellow hands and a scuba man caseback that I have never seen before. Anyone recognize it? Special edition possibly? I will be doing a movement swap + hydro-mod (filling the case with silicon oil), and will post results shortly!
> 
> View attachment 16806917
> 
> View attachment 16806914


This was one of the 1st generation models. 
Don’t see them come up much. 

If you are interested in selling it before filling it with anything fire me a PM.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> This was one of the 1st generation models.
> Don’t see them come up much.
> 
> If you are interested in selling it before filling it with anything fire me a PM.


Upon further research, it appears that the caseback indicates that this is one of Paul’s NH35 automatic versions of the Diver One from 2016 or so. Looks like I have to do a repair or movement swap. I doubt a Ronda movement would fit without a custom spacer.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

sungsays said:


> Upon further research, it appears that the caseback indicates that this is one of Paul’s NH35 automatic versions of the Diver One from 2016 or so. Looks like I have to do a repair or movement swap. I doubt a Ronda movement would fit without a custom spacer.



I am pretty sure these ones are quartz. 
He did do a limited auto run but I believe that was in a PVD case and only did 200.

The autos used a Seiko NH-35. 

Pretty sure the steel model was still a ronda 515.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

The automatics are indeed PVD black. That looks like a second gen Diver One Stainless, which is a quartz.


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> The automatics are indeed PVD black. That looks like a second gen Diver One Stainless, which is a quartz.


My thoughts exactly!









Improved Diver One Stainless Steel from Scurfa Watches


I wanted to change the shape of the original Diver 1 Stainless Steel so it was not the same watch as the NATO so we now have 3 different models in the Diver 1 range but they still share the same features as the first ones that were made for my work colleagues offshore. The size is 40mm x 47.5 x...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> I am pretty sure these ones are quartz.
> He did do a limited auto run but I believe that was in a PVD case and only did 200.
> 
> The autos used a Seiko NH-35.
> ...


This is an emotional roller coaster! I hope it’s quartz, as that’s what I was going for. Thanks for the feedback. I’m always impressed with how much knowledge this forum has. 🙏


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

ScottB said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding this thread. This appears to be what I purchased. Will confirm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sungsays said:


> Upon further research, it appears that the caseback indicates that this is one of Paul’s NH35 automatic versions of the Diver One from 2016 or so. Looks like I have to do a repair or movement swap. I doubt a Ronda movement would fit without a custom spacer.


This one was quartz


----------



## bdkphoto (5 mo ago)

Hey Folks- noobie here. I just got the D500 T -fantastic watch - love it, great experience dealing with Alison. I'm wearing the watch on the scurfa bracelet ( I managed to get it sized while only shooting the spring bars across the room a few times ;-) ) I've had a Zelos previously and it had adjustable (tool-less) clasp which allowed me to have a perfect fit regardless of season or activity - I'd like to reprise that with the Scurfa bracelet. I know that there was an adjustable clasp on earlier versions of the bracelet which is no longer available from scurfa - any thoughts on a clasp that might work? Strapcode? Other sources or ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16814002
> 
> 
> View attachment 16814001
> ...


nice mesh bracelet. Where did you get yours? I'm looking for one for my Certina.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

valerian839 said:


> nice mesh bracelet. Where did you get yours? I'm looking for one for my Certina.


can't remember the seller, but, ebay. it was ~$20 or so, made in china. but, it was a So. Cal vendor. then just swapped on a Seiko clasp.









it came fully polished, but i brushed the 'round' side, and left the flat side polished:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16815141


That looks great!


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Just received this watch. I opened the caseback, and confirmed that it was a quartz. Movement is non-operational, even after a fresh battery swap. I’ve ordered a replacement movement off of eBay ($14). Looking forward to a hydromod once I get the movement swapped. This one has a fantastic bracelet by the way!











sungsays said:


> Hi everyone. Just bought my 2nd Scurfa D1 pictured below from an eBay seller. It’s a non-operational 300M date with yellow hands and a scuba man caseback that I have never seen before. Anyone recognize it? Special edition possibly? I will be doing a movement swap + hydro-mod (filling the case with silicon oil), and will post results shortly!
> 
> View attachment 16806917
> 
> View attachment 16806914


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

sungsays said:


> Just received this watch. I opened the caseback, and confirmed that it was a quartz. Movement is non-operational, even after a fresh battery swap. I’ve ordered a replacement movement off of eBay ($14). Looking forward to a hydromod once I get the movement swapped. This one has a fantastic bracelet by the way!
> View attachment 16816548


Nice!

They’re cool but I’d really advise against a hydro mod… really goes against the spirit of the whole brand IMO given what Paul has said about oil-filled compasses, etc. in his experience in saturation. I’d honestly just swap out the movement, grease the gaskets and give it a quick pressure test and enjoy as is. But hey, enjoy it either way.

P.S. @Shockwave has dibs above, but I’d also take it off your hands, working or not.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

ScottB said:


> Nice!
> 
> They’re cool but I’d really advise against a hydro mod… really goes against the spirit of the whole brand IMO given what Paul has said about oil-filled compasses, etc. in his experience in saturation. I’d honestly just swap out the movement, grease the gaskets and give it a quick pressure test and enjoy as is. But hey, enjoy it either way.
> 
> P.S. @Shockwave has dibs above, but I’d also take it off your hands, working or not.


Haha thank you sir.

If you do end up swapping movements, you may be able to upgrade to a Ronda 715 from the 515. 
longer battery life and end of life indicator.
Fire Paul a message and see if they will fit.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

You might find the answer here:



https://calibercorner.com/tag/ronda/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sungsays said:


> Just received this watch. I opened the caseback, and confirmed that it was a quartz. Movement is non-operational, even after a fresh battery swap. I’ve ordered a replacement movement off of eBay ($14). Looking forward to a hydromod once I get the movement swapped. This one has a fantastic bracelet by the way!
> View attachment 16816548


Wouldn’t you need a different mvt with higher torque for an hydro mod?


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Could someone please direct me to a page that helps with fitting the Scurfa bracelet on the watch? The ends seem to be a perfect fit with the watch with little to no play for inserting the pins. 
Thanks


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Paul in SC said:


> Could someone please direct me to a page that helps with fitting the Scurfa bracelet on the watch? The ends seem to be a perfect fit with the watch with little to no play for inserting the pins.
> Thanks


Sizing and fitting the bracelet to my Treasure Seeker was a royal pain and I haven't removed it for exactly that reason. Tolerances are extremely tight (which is a good thing once it's on).


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Good question. There was one listed for sale on Reddit with an earlier version of the D1 300 that seemed to turn out ok:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/gg9xdt



Jeep99dad said:


> Wouldn’t you need a different mvt with higher torque for an hydro mod?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

sungsays said:


> Good question. There was one listed for sale on Reddit with an earlier version of the D1 300 that seemed to turn out ok:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/gg9xdt


Do your research for sure. I seem to recall someone posting a few months ago that adding oil doesn't work because it messes up the pressure on the helium release escape valve.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Do your research for sure. I seem to recall someone posting a few months ago that adding oil doesn't work because it messes up the pressure on the helium release escape valve.


This model doesn’t have the HEV. That came with the D1-500.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Oh yes. That helpful answer was in response to a question I posted about hydromodding a D1 500. The 300M version solves that problem by not having a He valve. 



NS1 said:


> Do your research for sure. I seem to recall someone posting a few months ago that adding oil doesn't work because it messes up the pressure on the helium release escape valve.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'll just weld the HEV shut.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

valerian839 said:


> I'll just weld the HEV shut.


LMAO


----------



## fastbucks88 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey All, I’ve know about scurfa for a while but was only interested in the treasure seeker, not until recently I have been eyeing the Diver One D1-500 in gloss blue with date.

Does anyone know when they will be restocking that model or best way to connect with Paul to find out more details about certain model(s)?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

fastbucks88 said:


> Hey All, I’ve know about scurfa for a while but was only interested in the treasure seeker, not until recently I have been eyeing the Diver One D1-500 in gloss blue with date.
> 
> Does anyone know when they will be restocking that model or best way to connect with Paul to find out more details about certain model(s)?


----------



## bdkphoto (5 mo ago)

Has anyone put an adjustable divers extension clasp on their Scurfa D500 bracelet? Loving my brand new 500T but would love to be able to adjust the fit on the fly especially during the summer.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Here’s a great Scurfa review by TBWS:








Scurfa Watches Review: Wish I Tried This Watch Brand Sooner


For under $300 is Scurfa Watches the full package? Get all the facts, details, and unique photos you need to make the best choice right here!




twobrokewatchsnobs.com


----------



## NickTheGreat (Feb 24, 2017)

MissoulaGriz said:


> Here’s a great Scurfa review by TBWS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scurfa was my first microbrand. I was nervous, but feel like I made the right call in the end. 

I'm assuming you can call them a microbrand.


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

NickTheGreat said:


> Scurfa was my first microbrand. I was nervous, but feel like I made the right call in the end.
> 
> I'm assuming you can call them a microbrand.


Definitely a micro.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

NickTheGreat said:


> Scurfa was my first microbrand. I was nervous, but feel like I made the right call in the end.
> 
> I'm assuming you can call them a microbrand.





The Macro microbrand. They punch well above their weight.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

D1 auto saying Hi. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Any updates on when the MS22 is expected to drop? Really loving my blue titanium D1 and would like to _try_ and get the LE if I can (emphasis on “try”). Miss having a date and that one would be perfect.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@efawke Last communication from Paul (earlier in this thread) was mid-August after he returns from offshore.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

efawke said:


> Any updates on when the MS22 is expected to drop? Really loving my blue titanium D1 and would like to _try_ and get the LE if I can (emphasis on “try”). Miss having a date and that one would be perfect.


Most recent message I have seen from him was four days ago on Instagram:

"Not too many days left at 100 metres then it’s home and start sorting the MS22 for sale - happy Sunday "

I'm guessing we should have a date pretty soon. I'm still continuing my endless journey for an MS21.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

D1 Auto saying Hi, too !


----------



## fastbucks88 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey All,
So it seems like I might get more exposure here instead of where I posted originally: Treasure Seeker info from Scurfa Watches

My comment / message will be similar to the post on treasure seeker thread... so, I have been going back and forth about the treasure seeker (Blue) or the diver one (Gloss blue or TI Proto dial) once they come back in stock (hopefully sooner than later 🤞).

After going through almost all the 219 pages, I still wasn't able to find any pictures or info about anyone who has a treasure seeker with a 6.5 or 6.75 inch wrist. I just measured my wrist again and I have a flat 6.75 wrist and really interested in the TS but worried the L2L of 49mm might be too long for me.

Does anyone have pictures of ANY TS on a 6.5 and or 6.75 inch wrist? Even on a 7 inch wrist would help me greatly! It seems like a few members in this thread have some really nice pictures and great examples of the TS but without wrist measurements for reference. Hopefully you'll can help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ The Treasure Seeker lugs seem to have a nice curvature to them with a "wrist hugging" attribute. The watch isn't wide at 41mm. It's quite svelte actually. I have a flat 7" wrist and feel it would be small to me.

I think you would be fine, but let the Treasure Seeker owners speak to you.
Exciting proposition 👍
RD


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

fastbucks88 said:


> Hey All,
> So it seems like I might get more exposure here instead of where I posted originally: Treasure Seeker info from Scurfa Watches
> 
> My comment / message will be similar to the post on treasure seeker thread... so, I have been going back and forth about the treasure seeker (Blue) or the diver one (Gloss blue or TI Proto dial) once they come back in stock (hopefully sooner than later 🤞).
> ...


This is my 7" wrist and honestly it makes it look closer to overhanging than it actually is. There's a solid 3 or 4mm on each side in reality.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fastbucks88 said:


> Hey All,
> So it seems like I might get more exposure here instead of where I posted originally: Treasure Seeker info from Scurfa Watches
> 
> My comment / message will be similar to the post on treasure seeker thread... so, I have been going back and forth about the treasure seeker (Blue) or the diver one (Gloss blue or TI Proto dial) once they come back in stock (hopefully sooner than later ).
> ...


My wrist is 6.8” and I’ve posted various DiverOne and Treasure Seeker photos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

T Dial today


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>




Great pics as always. 
Outside of 4x4ing is there much CB traffic down there? Useful traffic anyway haha? It's pretty quiet up here. I've heard new GMRS mobile is pretty popular too.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Shockwave said:


> Great pics as always.
> Outside of 4x4ing is there much CB traffic down there? Useful traffic anyway haha? It's pretty quiet up here. I've heard new GMRS mobile is pretty popular too.



Breaker Breaker one nine 😉


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello friends. I thought I asked for help and maybe I missed it. Could someone please tell me how to put the Scurfa bracelet on the watch? I ruined one of the spring pins trying to get the bracelet end to fit the watch. The ends are so perfectly aligned that there seems to be no room for play in setting the spring bars. 
HELP!!
Thanks.🤣


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Paul in SC said:


> Hello friends. I thought I asked for help and maybe I missed it. Could someone please tell me how to put the Scurfa bracelet on the watch? I ruined one of the spring pins trying to get the bracelet end to fit the watch. The ends are so perfectly aligned that there seems to be no room for play in setting the spring bars.
> HELP!!
> Thanks.🤣


I think Paul explained it somewhere That one incrementally lowers the spring bar in. Just catching a portion of the end of the bar against the lug. Working both sides accordingly. I believe that’s it.

One can’t put one side completely in first like most conventional spring bars.

I’ve trashed quite a few bars. Most exploding with an end coming out and then the spring. They are unique 4 piece spring bars. I’ve always requested extra when I’d buy a watch and bracelet.
Good luck. Others may make it simpler.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Here’s my Diver One 300 post-hydromod.


http://imgur.com/a/LpT3zvn




sungsays said:


> Just received this watch. I opened the caseback, and confirmed that it was a quartz. Movement is non-operational, even after a fresh battery swap. I’ve ordered a replacement movement off of eBay ($14). Looking forward to a hydromod once I get the movement swapped. This one has a fantastic bracelet by the way!
> View attachment 16816548


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ I don't see any bubbles


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ I don't see any bubbles


I see one 🫧


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

sungsays said:


> Here’s my Diver One 300 post-hydromod.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LpT3zvn


That looks incredible. My one criticism of the D1 is the highly reflective crystal. I know I won’t be doing this to my Scurfas but I’m happy to see it’s possible and that it looks so darn clean. Good work!


Have my blue ND513RD on today. I was sure for a while that I was going to sell this one due to the faux aged lume. After finding some straps that work better for it, I have really come to love this older 300m model. Never thought I would be down with faux but here we are. I also love the “No 10” bezel that I don’t see on many other D1 models. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

There was no bubble in it last night, but a tiny one appeared this afternoon and it seems to be growing. 



Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ I don't see any bubbles


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sungsays said:


> There was no bubble in it last night, but a tiny one appeared this afternoon and it seems to be growing.


Needs the HEV


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the green Scurfa DiverOne for this afternoon’s hike and beer afterwards


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore the green Scurfa DiverOne for this afternoon’s hike and beer afterwards


The one I missed and regret not buying. Oh well, I'll get a green Seamaster to make feel better about it.


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

M.S.22 to be released on Thursday, 6PM UK time!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Phase Elapsed Timer set:










Lets start an over/under on how long before they sell out. I'll go with 22 minutes.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

M.S.22 Here's a link to save anyone having to go searching.

Matt black dial, Titanium D1, date, with the full index bezel and serial # caseback.

Specification tab clarifies that there's the NATO + Rubber strap of recent Ltd Editions.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

In honor of an MS release week, reached for an ol’ pal today. And running it on an ol’ Toxic seemed fitting as well  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

BishBashBosh said:


> M.S.22 Here's a link to save anyone having to go searching.
> 
> Matt black dial, Titanium D1, date, with the full index bezel and serial # caseback.
> 
> Specification tab clarifies that there's the NATO + Rubber strap of recent Ltd Editions.


Anyone see a price listed for this? Maybe I’m just missing it…


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Anyone see a price listed for this? Maybe I’m just missing it…


I'm assuming it's either:

1. Name your own price, pay what you think it's worth.

2. Enter credit card details and...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the white date wheel on this one and the beveled date window makes it more refined too


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hard to beat this when heading to Caymans


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Hydromod Day 3 Update:

My tiny bebe bubble has growed



http://imgur.com/QyZ8EAn




sungsays said:


> Here’s my Diver One 300 post-hydromod.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LpT3zvn


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

My inferior date window and I would like to wish everyone good luck on Thursday.










Also if you're going to be getting rid of your MS21 or D1 Yellow PVD please let me know. I hope it's not against the rules to say that 



sungsays said:


> Hydromod Day 3 Update:
> 
> My tiny bebe bubble has growed
> 
> ...


O bummer, is that likely from small air bubbles that were trapped elsewhere in the case/ movement?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> My inferior date window and I would like to wish everyone good luck on Thursday.




Also, cool looking strap (and nice pairing ). Deets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

sungsays said:


> Hydromod Day 3 Update:
> 
> My tiny bebe bubble has growed


It would likely disappear at depth, you need to dive it. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

Paul in SC said:


> Hello friends. I thought I asked for help and maybe I missed it. Could someone please tell me how to put the Scurfa bracelet on the watch? I ruined one of the spring pins trying to get the bracelet end to fit the watch. The ends are so perfectly aligned that there seems to be no room for play in setting the spring bars.
> HELP!!
> Thanks.🤣


EDIT: check it out from the man himself below 👇


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Paul in SC said:


> Hello friends. I thought I asked for help and maybe I missed it. Could someone please tell me how to put the Scurfa bracelet on the watch? I ruined one of the spring pins trying to get the bracelet end to fit the watch. The ends are so perfectly aligned that there seems to be no room for play in setting the spring bars.
> HELP!!
> Thanks.


Hi check this out







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ooh La La 🤩 Interesting looking Bronzo Paul - Posted in this a.m.'s WRUW 8/16


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ooh La La  Interesting looking Bronzo Paul - Posted in this a.m.'s WRUW 8/16
> 
> View attachment 16833004


Good spot! It’s rose gold PVD, cannot wait for these to be completed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Good spot! It’s rose gold PVD, cannot wait for these to be completed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


👍 It dawned on me that wasn’t bronze when I started seeing the shiny bits.

Though I do remember Bronze being mentioned.
Thank you.


----------



## digdex (Oct 23, 2014)

Isn't the MS22 pretty much the same watch as the MS20 ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

digdex said:


> Isn't the MS22 pretty much the same watch as the MS20 ?


Pretty much, this one has a white date wheel, chamfered date window, black paint in the case back markings and the MS22 logo, we don’t change it much because it’s the spec required for the Royal Navy dive watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Also, cool looking strap (and nice pairing ). Deets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ck,

It’s the Haveston General Service strap. It’s a 2-ring, single-pass Zulu with a floating nylon keeper. They sell as a set, either black+gray or khaki+olive drab. I love them, they take a little bit to break in but once they do, they are very comfy. More on the ‘rugged’ side as far as material goes. The keeper stays in place very well (it drives me nuts on straps that don't).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Pretty much, this one has a white date wheel, chamfered date window, black paint in the case back markings and the MS22 logo, we don’t change it much because it’s the spec required for the Royal Navy dive watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will all of the MS models be done in titanium moving forwards? Would love the white hands/date function on a steel case.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> Thanks ck,
> 
> It’s the Haveston General Service strap. It’s a 2-ring, single-pass Zulu with a floating nylon keeper. They sell as a set, either black+gray or khaki+olive drab. I love them, they take a little bit to break in but once they do, they are very comfy. More on the ‘rugged’ side as far as material goes. The keeper stays in place very well (it drives me nuts on straps that don't).
> 
> ...


Many thanks for pointing to and sharing the vibes and your experience of the strap! I've always really liked Haveston's design sense. 

As I only have an 18mm velcro-style strap from them, and I don't have my D1 with me today, all I can contribute is a random shot of a coaster on my desk 










*EDIT:*

Redeeming myself some.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

_I like the Haveston double pass straps.









_


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

digdex said:


> Isn't the MS22 pretty much the same watch as the MS20 ?





scurfa said:


> Pretty much, this one has a white date wheel, chamfered date window, black paint in the case back markings and the MS22 logo, we don’t change it much because it’s the spec required for the Royal Navy dive watch.



Thank you for that. I watch the MS releases each year with great interest. As an MS20 owner, I'll pass on the MS22 and let someone else join the group. However, the chamfered date window and the black inlays in the case back are _really nice_ additions. (My MS20 has a while date wheel as well.) The details matter, and you've made some good improvements!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I get these are limited editions, but considering how fast they sell out, you’d think Paul would do more than 100? Do 200 or 250? Hell….make it a regular model available in both steel and titanium D1 cases. I know I’ll see a bunch of these being scalped on ebay in short order by people trying to make a quick profit.

Love Scurfa watches, but limited edition watches just rub me the wrong way…. Sorry I’ll get off my soap box. Best of luck to those of you trying to get one.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mi6_ said:


> I get these are limited editions, but considering how fast they sell out, you’d think Paul would do more than 100? Do 200 or 250? Hell….make it a regular model available in both steel and titanium D1 cases. I know I’ll see a bunch of these being scalped on ebay in short order by people trying to make a quick profit.
> 
> Love Scurfa watches, but limited edition watches just rub me the wrong way…. Sorry I’ll get off my soap box. Best of luck to those of you trying to get one.


In this case it's not such a big deal to me being an LE. There's very little difference from the stock models. The biggest I see is the fully graduated bezel insert. The 2022, as beens pointyed out has little change from the 2020. That has some already content. The colors are available in the stock D1's. Unless you want to commemorate a specific year with a Scurfa D1, then I think everyone's a winner here. It's only been the last couple years the interest has become so great, and that's a feather in Pauls cap. Who woulda thunk it at the start. I'm sure Paul enjoys offing a quick 100 D1's. It's a commemorative piece for the fans.

You know, I'm currently Scurfaless. Go figure. I still enjoy and follow the brand with great enthusiasm. I can jump back in anytime. Lord knows I've supported the Scurfield Family quite thoroughly 💰😀


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Many thanks for pointing to and sharing the vibes and your experience of the strap! I've always really liked Haveston's design sense.
> 
> As I only have an 18mm velcro-style strap from them, and I don't have my D1 with me today, all I can contribute is a random shot of a coaster on my desk
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. Not only are you tempting me to age the bezel on my 300m every time I see yours, now I’m pining after a coaster too. Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> I hanks for the kind words. Not only are you tempting me to age the bezel on my 300m every time I see yours, now I’m pining after a coaster too. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! 🙌

The only solution to this hobby:


















Learn How to Live Off Grid From This Legendary Navy Vet


After an accident at work years later nearly left Dick Proenneke blind, he decided to devote his life to living it as he saw fit.




www.military.com





Though you could take the coaster with you . . .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

While pondering the MS22…


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

when was the proto grey going to be expected? was that in the coming batch, or later on?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> See you guys tomorrow
> View attachment 16837140


2PM EST right?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> 2PM EST right?


1800 UK (6pm) with a 5 hour difference to eastern standard US is 1pm. Good luck! 

Got my 20 on the nightstand to put on in the AM!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

Any word on the restock on the Proto dial titanium?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mike2 said:


> 1800 UK (6pm) with a 5 hour difference to eastern standard US is 1pm. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol shhhh don't mess up my work.


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Scurfa, wasn't there talk of a Bronze this summer or Fall?


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm new to the brand but have read the data sheet for the forthcoming M.S.22. Aside from the bezel and the strap, I'm not immediately seeing how it differs from the D1-500 ND713 Titanium. What am I missing?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Cheverian said:


> I'm new to the brand but have read the data sheet for the forthcoming M.S.22. Aside from the bezel and the strap, I'm not immediately seeing how it differs from the D1-500 ND713 Titanium. What am I missing?


And the date. 

This is designed as a mil-spec version based on the military specs. 
Limited to 100 pcs. yearly.


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> And the date.


I knew I'd feel like an idiot for asking. 😅


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Cheverian said:


> I knew I'd feel like an idiot for asking. 😅


No idiots. Besides the bezel, only watch nuts are gonna know the minuscule changes. The bezel is really the biggie. Which is big if you want that graduated 60 click, which is great on the D1 IMHO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> While pondering the MS22…


Great pics of your yellow D1 as usual


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone getting a database error?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

sless711 said:


> Anyone getting a database error?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Just a coming soon. No ability to order.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Hit Add to basket OK, but can anyone get the basket to load properly ? I am just getting a blacked out window - have tried desktop and mobile .. same result ...


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

larkja said:


> Just a coming soon. No ability to order.


The “add to basket” button is there under “coming soon”


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Just got in and ordered.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> Hit Add to basket OK, but can anyone get the basket to load properly ? I am just getting a blacked out window - have tried desktop and mobile .. same result ...


I added one to my cart at 12:00 CST SHARP, but couldn't get the basket to load until 12:08 CST. Was able to snag one, but it was a bit of a ****show haha. I just kept refreshing to see if it'd load.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

luck of the draw I would say... if you managed to get one in your basket, open another session on same computer, should still be in basket.

I had 3 devices ready... basket had 3 but I reduced to one before checkout..not greedy


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

efawke said:


> I added one to my cart at 12:00 CST SHARP, but couldn't get the basket to load until 12:08 CST. Was able to snag one, but it was a bit of a ****show haha. I just kept refreshing to see if it'd load.


Card was charged ...no email from Scurfa yet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

sless711 said:


> Anyone getting a database error?





larkja said:


> Just a coming soon. No ability to order.





larkja said:


> Just got in and ordered.





efawke said:


> I added one to my cart at 12:00 CST SHARP, but couldn't get the basket to load until 12:08 CST. Was able to snag one, but it was a bit of a ****show haha. I just kept refreshing to see if it'd load.





Betterthere said:


> luck of the draw I would say... if you managed to get one in your basket, open another session on same computer, should still be in basket.
> 
> I had 3 devices ready... basket had 3 but I reduced to one before checkout..not greedy


Ditto all around as to my experience between 12:59 PM and 1:08 PM EST. Used Chrome on my laptop.

I saw the order button once early on during that window, but got a database error when I clicked through. Then, at 1:08 PM, I saw the order button again and was able to make it through to completion of PayPal payment with a receipt window. Received a Scurfa email receipt at 1:11 PM EST. The Paypal receipt page auto-reloaded to the Scurfa page receipt at 1:17 PM EST.

At least as of 1:14 PM EST, the product page is saying Coming Soon... again. But as of 1:17 PM EST, the order button had reapearred.

I'll stop tracking, but ya, seems to be spotty when that buttons shows, requiring an extended period of quickly refreshing.

Been a while since I've thrown in for one of these mad dashes 🙃


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

In. 👍 Product page still shows Coming Soon on Safari, but updated with Add to Cart on Chrome.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

I had 6 in the basket at one point due to all the refreshes, before reducing to 1!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

A4S said:


> I had 6 in the basket at one point due to all the refreshes, before reducing to 1!


Mine had 4 once the cart finally loaded. Reduced to 1 also, no need for more than that.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok the basket is now working OK ... and my first Scurfa is now ordered !


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Had to access it view the Diver One page. Had the Buy Now button there. 

Did not see it on the Limited Edition page or the Home page.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Managed to get one but man, that was a crap show. Laggier than trying to load booby pics with dialup


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Still showing available @ 1824 BST. If you had issues keep trying.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

traffic was pretty high likely resulting in slow processing. 
nice to see all the peeps that only took the 1 when they could have had 3-6. Great group of peeps here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Card was charged ...no email from Scurfa yet.


update email received.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> traffic was pretty high likely resulting in slow processing.
> nice to see all the peeps that only took the 1 when they could have had 3-6. Great group of peeps here.


Thx wasn't bragging or virtue signaling as it's called. Just didn't seem right. Although guess could have just offered here. I wonder who outside of WUS bought them?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I placed an order when it opened. I've been on the fence about buying one since mid 2018, the urge to buy one comes up once or twice a year so I figured I might as well give it a try. The 14mm thickness is a little off putting in the specs but hopefully it wears better. Looking forward to it.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I placed an order when it opened. I've been on the fence about buying one since mid 2018, the urge to buy one comes up once or twice a year so I figured I might as well give it a try. The 14mm thickness is a little off putting in the specs but hopefully it wears better. Looking forward to it.


I've always thought the D1 wears thinner than the dimensions suggest. Maybe I'm just really accustomed to wearing dive watches and my perception is skewed, but IMO the D1 wears nicely. I have a 6.75" wrist FYI.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I placed an order when it opened. I've been on the fence about buying one since mid 2018, the urge to buy one comes up once or twice a year so I figured I might as well give it a try. The 14mm thickness is a little off putting in the specs but hopefully it wears better. Looking forward to it.


Ti helps a bunch.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Dang Paul is on his game. I already got a DHL shipment notification for my MS22!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Biginboca said:


> Dang Paul is on his game. I already got a DHL shipment notification for my MS22!


nice... i'm gone next week so I offered he could wait.


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I decided to wait for the black proto dial (or maybe the blue). I'm hoping the backlist items will be available soon. Maybe once all the M.S.22s are out the door.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Thx wasn't bragging or virtue signaling as it's called. Just didn't seem right. Although guess could have just offered here. I wonder who outside of WUS bought them?


Sorry, wasn’t trying to knock you are anyone. Was just commenting on the good community within the forum.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> Sorry, wasn’t trying to knock you are anyone. Was just commenting on the good community within the forum.


 no didn't take it that way at all. you are correct on the good guys here.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My D1 orange dial Ti already has a graduated date window and white date so the things that interest me the more are the bezel markings and black lettering on caseback. Regardless, nice pickup for those who decided to go for it.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> My D1 orange dial Ti already has a graduated date window and white date so the things that interest me the more are the bezel markings and black lettering on caseback. Regardless, nice pickup for those who decided to go for it.
> View attachment 16838601


How's the bracelet? I didn't order one yet but maybe will later on. I know it probably won't compare with halios, monta, formex, Christopher ward etc. But as long as it feels sturdy and secure without being a hair puller then I'll buy.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> How's the bracelet? I didn't order one yet but maybe will later on. I know it probably won't compare with halios, monta, formex, Christopher ward etc. But as long as it feels sturdy and secure without being a hair puller then I'll buy.


I think the Ti bracelet is great. Solid end links, milled clasp, nice finishing. The links are like 3.5mm thick, very solid feeling. Haven't experienced any hair pulling.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> How's the bracelet? I didn't order one yet but maybe will later on. I know it probably won't compare with halios, monta, formex, Christopher ward etc. But as long as it feels sturdy and secure without being a hair puller then I'll buy.


I will second what Fergfour said. I wear bracelets now and then on my steel watches but this is my first titanium watch + bracelet and I keep this watch on the bracelet more than any of my others. Feels solid and comfy. I have a hairy arm and no hair pulling for me either.


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Was able to place an order right when they went live. The cart page was slow but I was able to get one. Already got my shipping info. It’ll be in my hands on Tuesday. Super excited.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Weyland452 said:


> Was able to place an order right when they went live. The cart page was slow but I was able to get one. Already got my shipping info. It’ll be in my hands on Tuesday. Super excited.


Yesterday I got shipment created with dhl Express. 
Nothing more but I also said could wait a week since wouldn't be at home.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

TS white today. Such amazing lume. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Missed out. I might twist the arm of my nephew to get the MS20 I laid on him back...

Anyhow, I had to travel for work, so no joy yesterday. I still love Scurfa's...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

duc said:


> Missed out. I might twist the arm of my nephew to get the MS20 I laid on him back...
> 
> Anyhow, I had to travel for work, so no joy yesterday. I still love Scurfa's...


Bound to be the odd one on watchrecon too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats to all the MS22 owners

It’s going to be great!!

I snoozed and lost, but looking forward to some vicarious reveals Happy waiting.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

duc said:


> Missed out. I might twist the arm of my nephew to get the MS20 I laid on him back...
> 
> Anyhow, I had to travel for work, so no joy yesterday. I still love Scurfa's...


I was able to get my MS20 by going back and tracking sales on here and Reddit and posts in this thread. I reached out to the people I was able to identify as owners and sure enough I found a guy who didn’t wear his anymore and was happy to sell. 

Also, I have seen that the watches get sold actively on the forums after release and then intermittently for about two years. The 20 and 21 come up maybe once every month or two. It’s a shame the older steel MS models don’t show up anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mike2 said:


> I was able to get my MS20 by going back and tracking sales on here and Reddit and posts in this thread. I reached out to the people I was able to identify as owners and sure enough I found a guy who didn’t wear his anymore and was happy to sell.
> 
> Also, I have seen that the watches get sold actively on the forums after release and then intermittently for about two years. The 20 and 21 come up maybe once every month or two. It’s a shame the older steel MS models don’t show up anymore.
> 
> ...


think an MS21 up now


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Mike2 said:


> I was able to get my MS20 by going back and tracking sales on here and Reddit and posts in this thread. I reached out to the people I was able to identify as owners and sure enough I found a guy who didn’t wear his anymore and was happy to sell.
> 
> Also, I have seen that the watches get sold actively on the forums after release and then intermittently for about two years. The 20 and 21 come up maybe once every month or two. It’s a shame the older steel MS models don’t show up anymore.
> 
> ...


Ya! Been ages since I had seen any of the old steel versions up.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

For some nostalgia, here are 17 through to 21


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> think an MS21 up now


I bought the 21 that went up on WUS a few days ago. I had been trying for about 4 or 5 months to catch one. I had reached out about one for sale a few months ago but it had sold within 10 minutes of the guy putting it up. 



A4S said:


> For some nostalgia, here are 17 through to 21
> View attachment 16841974


Nice collection! I have 3 questions. Are those all as mint as they look? Do you have a favorite to wear? Did you get a 22? As much as I would like to find a steel version, I wear my 20 more than my standard steel D1 because the weight is more comfy with the Ti. I have a small wrist and my D1’s are my biggest watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Mike2 said:


> I bought the 21 that went up on WUS a few days ago. I had been trying for about 4 or 5 months to catch one. I had reached out about one for sale a few months ago but it had sold within 10 minutes of the guy putting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might have been mine. I had sold an ms21 a few months back and it was gone very quickly. Was the user who you contacted WeylandYutani452?


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

I really like the natos that come with his MS launches. It’s very comfortable. I wear it like a single pass through, while folding the other portion over and having it thicker on the bottom of my wrist.







Except the buckle portion is on the bottom of my wrist instead of the side


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Mike2 said:


> Nice collection! I have 3 questions. Are those all as mint as they look? Do you have a favorite to wear? Did you get a 22? As much as I would like to find a steel version, I wear my 20 more than my standard steel D1 because the weight is more comfy with the Ti. I have a small wrist and my D1’s are my biggest watches.


Q1 - Yes they are as mint as they look 
Q2 - Definitely the titanium MS20 and MS21 I enjoy wearing most, though I do enjoy the 17 from time to time - old skool 
Q3 - Yes


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Believe it or not, first time popping the D1 on Nato for me. 










That’ll do. That’ll do quite nicely.


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Yesterday I got shipment created with dhl Express.
> Nothing more but I also said could wait a week since wouldn't be at home.


Awesome too bad you’ll have wait a week though.


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Believe it or not, first time popping the D1 on Nato for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them on a nato but use it as a single pass and fold the extra so it goes on the bottom of my wrist. The watch sits more on the wrist than the strap.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

The titanium bracelet is another great option. Huge fan.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Weyland452 said:


> I like them on a nato but use it as a single pass and fold the extra so it goes on the bottom of my wrist. The watch sits more on the wrist than the strap.


I’m with you on the single pass

I trim the extra flap off and just have it as a single straight piece of fabric. 

So I suppose I little closer to a traditional RAF strap than NATO.


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Is anyone with experience able to comment on the difference in colour between the blue no-date steel and titanium models by chance? To my eye the titanium seems to be a slightly darker shade of blue, but it's hard to tell from the website photos.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

CaptainCanuck said:


> Is anyone with experience able to comment on the difference in colour between the blue no-date steel and titanium models by chance? To my eye the titanium seems to be a slightly darker shade of blue, but it's hard to tell from the website photos.


I’ve got the blue no date blue steel and it’s pretty dark. I’ll have the MS21 on Monday to be able to compare but I’m sure a few others have both metals in blue.



A4S said:


> Q1 - Yes they are as mint as they look
> Q2 - Definitely the titanium MS20 and MS21 I enjoy wearing most, though I do enjoy the 17 from time to time - old skool
> Q3 - Yes


Thanks! Pretty cool that you have the collection. I can’t get his Ti case off my wrist. I feel silly for taking so long to try a Ti watch.



Weyland452 said:


> That might have been mine. I had sold an ms21 a few months back and it was gone very quickly. Was the user who you contacted WeylandYutani452?


Yup that was definitely me, on Reddit if I remember correctly. I couldn’t believe how fast it went. I was surprised the one I just got lasted a few hours before I got to it. With only 100 examples around, there are only so many active forum/ ig users to reach out to so I was starting to think it might not happen after the people I reached out to were not willing to sell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Mike2 said:


> I’ve got the blue no date blue steel and it’s pretty dark. I’ll have the MS21 on Monday to be able to compare but I’m sure a few others have both metals in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol nice. Glad you got one. I regret selling that one. But I got a glossy blue steel after that and that was cool but I missed the Ti so I sold the glossy blue and got the new ms. So back to Ti I go


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Mike2 said:


> I’ve got the blue no date blue steel and it’s pretty dark. I’ll have the MS21 on Monday to be able to compare but I’m sure a few others have both metals in blue.


Hey, Thank you! It's much appreciated.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Believe it or not, first time popping the D1 on Nato for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you nailed it! Great combo!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> And you nailed it! Great combo!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !

Though I feel you would have dropped something a little snazzier on there!


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


That blue looks so good in person in this pic


----------



## MarcusS (Jan 1, 2012)

Got the MS22 today. Looked the part, nice contrast from my MS21. A bit different textured nato compared from what was supplied for the MS21.


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Anywhere to look for gently used Scurfa’s other than via WatchRecon?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

MarcusS said:


> Got the MS22 today. Looked the part, nice contrast from my MS21. A bit different textured nato compared from what was supplied for the MS21.
> 
> View attachment 16846742


I noticed that too. The charcoal that comes with the MS20/22 is an old model from Terry’s pre-hodinkee days (I have one that I bought years ago and it’s the same one on my MS20). His gray NATO of the same style is always sold out on Hodinkee which makes me wonder if that is why he goes with a different style for the blue MS.



theboywonder said:


> Anywhere to look for gently used Scurfa’s other than via WatchRecon?


I kept an eye on eBay for a while when I was hunting down an MS21. They come up more frequently on WatchRecon but there are usually a few listings on eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

On the hunt for the MS22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

MS22 on wrist as soon as I got off the train from work in London 👍 Loving the off black strap colour 😊


----------



## MarcusS (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike2 said:


> I noticed that too. The charcoal that comes with the MS20/22 is an old model from Terry’s pre-hodinkee days (I have one that I bought years ago and it’s the same one on my MS20). His gray NATO of the same style is always sold out on Hodinkee which makes me wonder if that is why he goes with a different style for the blue MS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense. Personally I liked the texture of the newer grey one for MS21. I would preferred if the strap was in the same style as MS21 but in charcoal for MS22. But a different texture gives the MS22 something else than just another color scheme.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Got my MS22 today. Immediately threw it on the titanium bracelet I already had, so I haven't tried the NATO yet. Looks good though so it'll get plenty of wear.

For anyone that's looking for a titanium D1, I'll be posting my dark blue version one day this week. I keep my collection quite small--with the MS22 I don't really have a need for the blue one.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

MarcusS said:


> That makes sense. Personally I liked the texture of the newer grey one for MS21. I would preferred if the strap was in the same style as MS21 but in charcoal for MS22. But a different texture gives the MS22 something else than just another color scheme.


I actually just got an MS21 in the mail a few minutes ago and I agree, this gray NATO is fantastic and a different strap compared to the black MS models. It is very comfortable and the texture matches the style of the watch very well. It also wears nice and slim while feeling rugged. I would definitely buy a few more of these in other colors given the chance. I hate to jump to conclusions but this may be my favorite NATO. Someone tell Terry to make more of these.

For anyone curious about the texture difference, the difference can be seen in the MS21 gray vs the olive drab in the last photo (the olive drab is the same model UTE Nato as the one that comes with the black MS models, just a different color).



CaptainCanuck said:


> Hey, Thank you! It's much appreciated.


Ok, so Ti vs SS blue dial/bezel color. Below are some pics in different lighting. They are very, very close. If anything, the Ti may be slightly brighter in its blue and/or a tiny bit more saturated. I think the biggest difference is actually how the totally white hands of the Ti make the blue 'pop' a little more. The gray hands of the steel version don't offer the same contrast. If they aren't the same blue, they are close enough that you wouldn't notice a difference unless under a bright light directly comparing them (like I did). I also threw in a photo of my old ND513RD blue 300m for comparison as it actually has a noticeably different blue (more deeply saturated blue compared to the more gray/ subdued blue of the other two). This post is also a nice documentation of my growing addiction to these fun pieces. I don't need the yellow dial PVD model on top of all this but let me know if you have one. Glad to be here.


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

Mike2 said:


> I actually just got an MS21 in the mail a few minutes ago and I agree, this gray NATO is fantastic and a different strap compared to the black MS models. It is very comfortable and the texture matches the style of the watch very well. It also wears nice and slim while feeling rugged. I would definitely buy a few more of these in other colors given the chance. I hate to jump to conclusions but this may be my favorite NATO. Someone tell Terry to make more of these.
> 
> For anyone curious about the texture difference, the difference can be seen in the MS21 gray vs the olive drab in the last photo (the olive drab is the same model UTE Nato as the one that comes with the black MS models, just a different color).


Congrats on finally scoring the MS21!

I’m about to go a bit off topic for the Scurfa thread, but I completely agree with you about the NATOs. The more rugged material was originally called the “Toxic/Ute Rogue” series. It’s basically a more heavy-duty “Zulu” style material but with slim angled NATO hardware vs. the thick rings you usually see on that type of strap. To me it’s a lot like the kind of nylon you’d see used on the straps of a high-end backpack. Super strong but thin and comfortable. I own a frankly embarrassing amount of nylon watch bands and that type of strap is by FAR my favorite. I also think it was unique to Terry, I’ve searched and have yet to find anything comparable from other suppliers. I have three of them and I hesitate to wear them since it’s unlikely I’ll be able to get any more.

I’ve asked both Terry and Hodinkee about restocking them and unfortunately the short answer seems to be that H simply isn’t that interested in carrying anything beyond the most basic/popular width and color variations of the “standard” Ute NATO (and, curiously, the nifty adjustable two piece version.)

Really a shame since the “OG” Toxic/Ute straps were available in so many cool variations, like PVD hardware and especially the Rogue series that simply don’t exist elsewhere on the market.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

ScottB said:


> Congrats on finally scoring the MS21!
> 
> I’m about to go a bit off topic for the Scurfa thread, but I completely agree with you about the NATOs. The more rugged material was originally called the “Toxic/Ute Rogue” series. It’s basically a more heavy-duty “Zulu” style material but with slim angled NATO hardware vs. the thick rings you usually see on that type of strap. To me it’s a lot like the kind of nylon you’d see used on the straps of a high-end backpack. Super strong but thin and comfortable. I own a frankly embarrassing amount of nylon watch bands and that type of strap is by FAR my favorite. I also think it was unique to Terry, I’ve searched and have yet to find anything comparable from other suppliers. I have three of them and I hesitate to wear them since it’s unlikely I’ll be able to get any more.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's been many months and a lot of unsolicited inquiries but I finally snagged one.










I'm glad that Terry is probably selling a ton of straps on the H website but I too miss the variety of great straps he used to have on his own site. I've had my SKX013 on the same single-pass zulu from him for years. It's a shame I missed the Rogue. It seems like the kind of strap I would wear a lot. His standard straps are great general purpose straps but that guy had so many more great ones to offer.


----------



## MarcusS (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike2 said:


> I actually just got an MS21 in the mail a few minutes ago and I agree, this gray NATO is fantastic and a different strap compared to the black MS models. It is very comfortable and the texture matches the style of the watch very well. It also wears nice and slim while feeling rugged. I would definitely buy a few more of these in other colors given the chance. I hate to jump to conclusions but this may be my favorite NATO. Someone tell Terry to make more of these.
> 
> For anyone curious about the texture difference, the difference can be seen in the MS21 gray vs the olive drab in the last photo (the olive drab is the same model UTE Nato as the one that comes with the black MS models, just a different color).


Congratulations, MS21 is a great one. Going off scurfas for a moment.
I used to have a traser in TI that I wore with a Prometheus design werx nato. It’s quite close to the weave of the UTE MS21 nato and it comes with TI hardware. Might be worth checking out.

small comparison below.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Interesting to hear the different MS versions have slightly different natos. I’ve often lamented the loss of the Toxic Shiznit strap, still my favourite natos



efawke said:


> For anyone that's looking for a titanium D1, I'll be posting my dark blue version one day this week.


Hopefully it’s not a “no-date” so I’m not tempted 😎


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

MarcusS said:


> Congratulations, MS21 is a great one. Going off scurfas for a moment.
> I used to have a traser in TI that I wore with a Prometheus design werx nato. It’s quite close to the weave of the UTE MS21 nato and it comes with TI hardware. Might be worth checking out.
> 
> small comparison below.
> ...


+1 on the PDW NATOs. If you want thinner on the wrist, delete the flappy part. They are a nice product, just a little more expensive than the average strap.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Anybody looking for Ti hardware on single pass (maybe some NATOs too), with wrists 7-1/4" and under, drop me a line. I have some of these, but they are a bit too short for my 7.7" wrist:

G10 / NATO Straps - Redux & Co. (reduxwatch.com)


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

When you guys order from Scurfa in the states, do you pay duties? My order is on hold near me and I can't tell if it's DHL being trash or they want something from me


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Watches under $800 US are not subject to customs duties. DHL is matching up the clock worksheet #2 and the order and will release it shortly, in my experience.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Anybody looking for Ti hardware on single pass (maybe some NATOs too), with wrists 7-1/4" and under, drop me a line. I have some of these, but they are a bit too short for my 7.7" wrist:
> 
> G10 / NATO Straps - Redux & Co. (reduxwatch.com)


I’m interested Duc - what’ya got?


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

got mine a day early. How about that. Even has the best number 007/100. These really remind me a lot of the Pelagos I had.


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Weyland452 said:


> View attachment 16847609
> 
> View attachment 16847610
> 
> got mine a day early. How about that. Even has the best number 007/100. These really remind me a lot of the Pelagos I had.


Looks great! I’ve got 008 also arrived a day early (yesterday). Sporting it today on the ti bracelet


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> Looks great! I’ve got 008 also arrived a day early (yesterday). Sporting it today on the ti bracelet


Nice yeah, I’ve been thinking about getting the Ti bracelet. Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Weyland452 said:


> Nice yeah, I’ve been thinking about getting the Ti bracelet. Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

MarcusS said:


> Congratulations, MS21 is a great one. Going off scurfas for a moment.
> I used to have a traser in TI that I wore with a Prometheus design werx nato. It’s quite close to the weave of the UTE MS21 nato and it comes with TI hardware. Might be worth checking out.
> 
> small comparison below.
> ...


Thank you! Thanks for the strap recc as well. I am going to give these a good look. It looks very similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Any word on the ND varying blue in the beefier steal case ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> View attachment 16849156
> 
> 
> View attachment 16849161


Yeah that looks good man.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Weyland452 said:


> Yeah that looks good man.


I actually like the way it looks on the included nato better, but the Bracelet is way more convenient. The easy on and off with the double pusher clasp is so much easier than dealing with the nato and it’s keepers


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> I actually like the way it looks on the included nato better, but the Bracelet is way more convenient. The easy on and off with the double pusher clasp is so much easier than dealing with the nato and it’s keepers


Huh yeah that makes sense. I wear the nato like this.


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Mike2 said:


> Ok, so Ti vs SS blue dial/bezel color. Below are some pics in different lighting. They are very, very close. If anything, the Ti may be slightly brighter in its blue and/or a tiny bit more saturated. I think the biggest difference is actually how the totally white hands of the Ti make the blue 'pop' a little more. The gray hands of the steel version don't offer the same contrast. If they aren't the same blue, they are close enough that you wouldn't notice a difference unless under a bright light directly comparing them (like I did). I also threw in a photo of my old ND513RD blue 300m for comparison as it actually has a noticeably different blue (more deeply saturated blue compared to the more gray/ subdued blue of the other two). This post is also a nice documentation of my growing addiction to these fun pieces. I don't need the yellow dial PVD model on top of all this but let me know if you have one. Glad to be here.


That's an amazing comparison, thank you very much for taking the time to do for me. The shades look nearly identical to my eye, which I'm afraid doesn't make the decision any easier haha. 

Congratulations on picking up that MS21, it's a looker! On the bright side, you have inspired me to pick up an MS next year when they (hopefully) return to blue, so there is always that. Thanks again!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

theboywonder said:


> Anywhere to look for gently used Scurfa’s other than via WatchRecon?


Recon is a good source and eBay. 

What model are you looking at or any DiverOne ?


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> Looks great! I’ve got 008 also arrived a day early (yesterday). Sporting it today on the ti bracelet


I got 009!


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

that 1 guy said:


> I got 009!


Awesome


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I had a little package waiting for me when I got home tonight . . .

Been a little bit since the 👻 had a buddy 😊



















Ya'll got some good numbers. Way up in the nosebleeds, I'd have preferred +6 for the juvenile humor 😉










Two of my favorite things in one night: NWA, and some 'bell 👍










I think the two can happily coexist 👍


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Full house of ‘17 to ‘22 and a new box for the whole Scurfa family 😎
Plenty of space for more…


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

A4S said:


> Full house of ‘17 to ‘22 and a new box for the whole Scurfa family 😎
> Plenty of space for more…
> View attachment 16850481


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> I had a little package waiting for me when I got home tonight . . .
> 
> Been a little bit since the  had a buddy
> 
> ...


Congratulations  and they can definitely co-exist  you should see my Scurfa watch box


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> View attachment 16851690


Love it 
Nearly but not quite - steel on the left and titanium on the right - slight dial and date window colour variations + one is on a nato


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations  and they can definitely co-exist  you should see my Scurfa watch box


Thanks, brother!

I can't quite hang with you nor @A4S, but I've got the two now, and at prior points in the past a greenie and ti light blue 🙌

Taking the new guy out for its inaugural spin. Settled on a snipped stealth bond seatbelt nato from Cincy:


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Recon is a good source and eBay.
> 
> What model are you looking at or any DiverOne ?


Teal or gloss blue


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks, brother!
> 
> I can't quite hang with you nor @A4S, but I've got the two now, and at prior points in the past a greenie and ti light blue 🙌
> 
> ...


Brilliant quality photos!



theboywonder said:


> Teal or gloss blue


WatchPatrol: Community Powered Watch Search is another good resource for Scurfa watches.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

My MS-22 just arrived - very impressed with the quality of these. Makes me seriously question why I'd want to have money tied up in a Submariner or a Seamaster, as this loses nothing in comparison in my opinion, plus gains in accuracy, legibility, and peace of mind in wearing it anywhere of course.

Not a fan of NATOs. If anyone in UK wants to buy the one it came with then drop me a PM.

I put it straight on a Cheapestnatostraps "James Bond" single pass velcro strap, which I think suits it very well.











Will definitely buy the orange titanium D1 when they are back in stock.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A4S said:


> Brilliant quality photos!


Thanks man 🙌


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MS22s looking great all around!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

006 checking in


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> 006 checking in
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16854550[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16854551[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16854552[/ATTACH]


There it is  










(Yes, this  joke required some censoring in the Retouch app to make sure it stayed on the right side of the forum rules )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> There it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nice reference. He seems to have forgotten something in that picture though 🤣

So we've got agent 007 and 006 on here, where are 008 and 009? 😉


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> LOL nice reference. He seems to have forgotten something in that picture though
> 
> So we've got agent 007 and 006 on here, where are 008 and 009?


So too did I: edited to correct my omission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brathahn0 (Jul 27, 2021)

M.S.22 hailing from Germany on a NDC single pass strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Brathahn0 said:


> M.S.22 hailing from Germany on a NDC single pass strap.
> 
> View attachment 16855425


Looks great!

Very cool strap too!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The MS22 landed yesterday and i kept it on the Ute nato it came on for now. I like its finer/tighter weave ? And the charcoal like color too. It’s a bit less soft but that’ll change just time. I think I my stick it on the rubber next or a grey canvas


----------



## Rence (Sep 22, 2019)

Mine came in a few days ago and went right on the Ti bracelet. Happy with my lucky number 9x9=81














n


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Weyland452 said:


> View attachment 16847609
> 
> View attachment 16847610
> 
> got mine a day early. How about that. Even has the best number 007/100. These really remind me a lot of the Pelagos I had.


I see you listed yours for sale already too on Reddit. Curious what made you reconsider?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16857041
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16857040[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16857039[/ATTACH]
> ...




Great shots of your mod!

Also, love the structure of the post: mod, mod, mod, mod, . . ., ORANGE 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brathahn0 (Jul 27, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Very cool strap too!


Thank you! It is an incredibly comfortable combination with the titanium case.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Prime no 61 checking in. 😄


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

@timetellinnoob

Stop tempting me to mod my ND513RD Blue. That 300m D1 looks great!



Twehttam said:


> Prime no 61 checking in.


D1’s are so good on an Erika’s. No other strap I have has such a secure feel on the wrist while also being extremely comfortable.








[/url]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mike2 said:


> @timetellinnoob
> 
> Stop tempting me to mod my ND513RD Blue. That 300m D1 looks great!


haha thanks. your version/the blue version is pretty much my DREAM Scurfa-- only just wish it could have a black date wheel and perhaps be Ti as well. but all that, would be my perf Scurf.



ck2k01 said:


> Great shots of your mod!
> Also, love the structure of the post: mod, mod, mod, mod, . . ., ORANGE


heh. i wondered if anyone would think anything of that haha. just incidentally had a pic or the orange with this batch of pics i hadn't processed for posting yet, thought i'd toss it in. lol


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

How much was the MS22 this year?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TIONEGEAR said:


> How much was the MS22 this year?





> > £220.00​


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> Prime no 61 checking in.





Mike2 said:


> D1’s are so good on an Erika’s. No other strap I have has such a secure feel on the wrist while also being extremely comfortable.


Ya’ll are inspiring.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy Sunday, have a good week.


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

Indeed, it‘s a good Sunday.


----------



## TIONEGEAR (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks. Yeah I saw the prices people are trying to resell them for cause they say they didn’t take to it…


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TIONEGEAR said:


> Thanks. Yeah I saw the prices people are trying to resell them for cause they say they didn’t take to it…


I delayed mine shipping but due in Tuesday. Currently have black nodate ti. If I decide I don't need it, I would sell at my cost including shipping.

But that's me.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Mike2 said:


> D1’s are so good on an Erika’s.











MS22 073/100 on EO Original/Yellow

and it’s not just the D1-500M, the OG Diver One Silicone looks pretty good, too…


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Speaking of OG Diver 1s, a Diver One NATO just showed up on EBay if anyone’s interested. That’s the PVD case with the orange hands. I have one on a black Zulu Alpha strap and it’s by far my most complimented watch. NFI.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Quick bezel swap


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> Quick bezel swap
> 
> View attachment 16861933


This looks so good. Always wished Paul would do an MS RD. Bonus would be an MS RD PVD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusS (Jan 1, 2012)

Haven’t used anything else since I got it. Long time since I had such a long honeymoon with a watch. Have a great week!










Ps. If anyone is looking for a lightly used MS21 mine will be up for sale soon.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jasper110 said:


> Quick bezel swap
> 
> View attachment 16861933


Interesting idea! I may put my MS21 bezel on mine (blue version of this watch with aged lume). I may also try my black MS20 bezel on my new steel D1-500 ND713 Blue. I’ll be sure to throw some pics up here if I decide mess around with this. 

Is there any issue with bezel rotation? I doubt there would be since it’s the same design but didn’t know if the two metals would fight with each other somehow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> Quick bezel swap
> 
> View attachment 16861933


Can u please explain how hard it was to change out the bezel?
Is it like a Seiko?
Any click spring?
Or are they like the older watches with a click ball?
Thanks in advance for this info
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

@Mike2 @jringo8769 bezel swap was super easy. Similar to a Seiko skx in design. Flat click spring. bezel pops off really easily with a blade and can be pushed back on by hand. If you’ve removed the bezel on a skx, you can do this.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> @Mike2 @jringo8769 bezel swap was super easy. Similar to a Seiko skx in design. Flat click spring. bezel pops off really easily with a blade and can be pushed back on by hand. If you’ve removed the bezel on a skx, you can do this.


Well thank u so much 
That is great 
Truly appreciate it 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Freudian said:


> View attachment 16860535
> 
> Indeed, it‘s a good Sunday.


I love this model.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my new MS22 for ScurfaSunday and thought I’d posted yesterday yet can’t seem to my post  




























Also, I thought I’d post the state of the Scurfa collection  with two missing, one with a friend and one at my parents’ in France. I’ve also lost one, gifted one and sold a couple over the years. 

Sorry for the bad pics, they don’t do the watches and dial colors justice. But was in a rush and couldn’t get the right lighting in the room. 

Cheers
B


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

MS22 #45 arrived (I had requested delay thanks paul). Looks good ..likely my diver 1 black no date Ti will be sold if anyone interested.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

For better or worse, distortion, turned up to 11:


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> For better or worse, distortion, turned up to 11:
> 
> View attachment 16864808


I love the off angle distortion with this crystal.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jp.vegas said:


> I love the off angle distortion with this crystal.


I have mixed feelings about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

If anyone is still looking for a MS 22 fire me a PM. 
Just looking for cost, possibly a trade for a hydra hat blue treasure seeker or a tudor snowflake sub straight up…, but seriously though.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Are there any curved end rubber straps that are are a good fit for the Titanium Diver Ones ? Preferably with a deployant clasp, with the rubber band cut to fit your wrist size.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> Are there any curved end rubber straps that are are a good fit for the Titanium Diver Ones ? Preferably with a deployant clasp, with the rubber band cut to fit your wrist size.


Have you looked into the aftermarket ones made for Tudor/Rolex? Not sure if they would for though. 
I just use regular deployant rubber and they pair nicely.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

FYI put my D1 Ti nodate black up for sale.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

well i can finally say i am the new proud owner of #71 MS22 
thanks to our own member Shockwave for this to happen
i will post pics once it arrives 
i love this place
thank u all for being u
stay safe out there
God Bless,John


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Diver One GMT? *Diver *_*24*_

Weekending rambling thought ! GMT's are my favourite complication, and one which I do actually use! 

Ronda make a 24H/GMT movement (Ronda 515.24H) which is a very near replacement for the 713 and 715 in the current Diver One watches. 
3.0mm vs 2.5mm is the most obvious spec difference, which has knock on effects...
... bearing in mind I know nothing about sourcing parts, designing watches etc so it may be this is immediately impractical. In which case apologies for wasting your time.😇

So my rambling thought is that there's a movement which looks _suitable_, broadly possible to fit in the existing D1 case? 
New movement holder presumably.
Flat sapphire if that freed up enough room in the case at the expense of some depth rating, 200M is easily enough.300 would be great.

If that all works then you can get into the fun stuff. 24H bezel, 24H colour, handset etc and come up with a name?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

BishBashBosh said:


> Diver One GMT? *Diver *_*24*_
> 
> Weekending rambling thought ! GMT's are my favourite complication, and one which I do actually use!
> 
> ...


Well done! Take the rest of the day off sir, with pay!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

A perfect watch for a day Kayaking on the Rhein yesterday


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> Are there any curved end rubber straps that are are a good fit for the Titanium Diver Ones ? Preferably with a deployant clasp, with the rubber band cut to fit your wrist size.


I literally came here to ask just this...I have a serious aversion to non-fitted end links or straps.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A friend tipped me off to the Prometheus Design Werx Ti-Ring Strap. A nato with a nice thick weave and ti hardware. Black, grey, OD green, and orange options.






Watch Accessories | Prometheus Design Werx







prometheusdesignwerx.com





Decided to give the grey one a try, specifically for my MS22 (I didn't have any nylon straps with ti hardware).

Immediate reactions were that the hardware was substantial but not too substantial, and while the hardware initially seemed a little stiff to use with the strap, it all seems to have quickly broken in. That is, the strap is on the thicker side, but it quickly broke in very well, and is now nice and flexible and comfortable, and interacting with the hardware just fine. Plus, after taking a few pics, I naturally proceeded immediately to surgery . . .

Also about the hardware, it's a fairly dark matte grey (think stone wash). So not really a perfect pairing with the lighter ti case of the MS22. The mismatch might have bothered me more if I had sprung for the black strap. Whereas the "tward the high end of mid" grey of the grey strap (e.g., it's definitely lighter in color than the Toxic/Ute that came with the MS22--though not as silvery as some white balancing in some of the photos below would suggest) and hardware do look pretty cool together, such that I'm happy to have this strap in my collection on its own terms, irrespective of the MS22.

All in all, for $37 with a little discount code that my Honey plug-in found, I'm quite pleased with the strap. And even if it's not a "perfect" match, I've been enjoying running it on my MS22.

Photo bomb:



















Post-surgery:














































And the next day in some sunlight:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Nothing wrong with that, and it will go with a lot of watches. 👍


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Mountain hike with Scurfa in the "Picos de Europa", Spain's atlantic coast.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Nothing wrong with that, and it will go with a lot of watches.


Thanks man. I’m digging it. 

I’ve got one more incoming black RAF strap with ti hardware to try with the MS22, that should be arriving today. 

I’ll report back soon about how that goes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

jp.vegas said:


> I literally came here to ask just this...I have a serious aversion to non-fitted end links or straps.


Check out the Scurfa D1 thread. I posted some info in there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey all looking to buy a used Scurfa (pref T-dial) with no luck.

Anywhere else I can look?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

theboywonder said:


> Hey all looking to buy a used Scurfa (pref T-dial) with no luck.
> 
> Anywhere else I can look?


There is a T-dial for sale right now on the Rolex forum (found it on WatchRecon). It’s one of two that he’s selling in the same post, not sure if he is willing to sell just the one or if it’s a package deal only.


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Mike2 said:


> There is a T-dial for sale right now on the Rolex forum (found it on WatchRecon). It’s one of two that he’s selling in the same post, not sure if he is willing to sell just the one or if it’s a package deal only.


Package deal only


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

theboywonder said:


> Hey all looking to buy a used Scurfa (pref T-dial) with no luck.
> 
> Anywhere else I can look?


What's a T dial?

Nvr mind I see color.

Mine are up but black dials.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone going for this tomorrow ??


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Freudian said:


> Anyone going for this tomorrow ??
> View attachment 16881738


Oh man!

So great!

ToMorrow eh?!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I didn’t get the memo on this one, did you? 🤔😄


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Out this afternoon (US) on Instagram: both black and blue Proto dials and black and blue Ti no dates available at 1800 BST tomorrow.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Is Paul back from Holiday? Paul? Seems time for an update on upcoming releases. I remember mention of quite a few new irons in the fire.


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Is Paul back from Holiday? Paul? Seems time for an update on upcoming releases. I remember mention of quite a few new irons in the fire.


Saw on instagram that the top side crew is comming in early october


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd trade my ND black Ti for that black Proto. Very nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Freudian said:


> Anyone going for this tomorrow ??
> View attachment 16881738


That thing is gorgeous


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> I'd trade my ND black Ti for that black Proto. Very nice.


I'm trying to talk myself out of adding one to go *with *my ND Black Ti .
I'd then have the choice of date/ND and one on the bracelet, one on a strap.
I'd really like to see a side by side of the ND Black Ti and a Proto Black, so maybe I'll be patient...


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Still looking for a T-dial. Come on someone has one collecting dust…


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

New stock items now live on the Scurfa site.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

In for a black proto: thinking perhaps an MS22/black proto hybrid mod  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

If I had not just bought the MS22 
I would so be buying one of those Proto's
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

MS22


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Freudian said:


> Anyone going for this tomorrow ??
> View attachment 16881738


I picked one up. Should be at my house on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

theboywonder said:


> Still looking for a T-dial. Come on someone has one collecting dust…


I have one with the rubber strap and the Scurfa bracelet. Great watch, bought it with an orange-dial Scurfa, like the orange better. If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m just going to go ahead and assume the black protos are sold out thus avoiding temptation. 

And Let’s keep summer going


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MS22 on a new 20mm black Titanium "Mil Series" Bands by Maratac, ordered from CountyComm.

Pretty straightforward. Single pass with fabric keeper (RAF). Standard nylon but with a little sheen. Tapering rounded strap end for routing. Simple branded ti buckle. $15 + shipping.

Not bad:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> MS22 on a new 20mm black Titanium "Mil Series" Bands by Maratac, ordered from CountyComm.
> 
> Pretty straightforward. Single pass with fabric keeper (RAF). Standard nylon but with a little sheen. Tapering rounded strap end for routing. Simple branded ti buckle. $15 + shipping.
> 
> ...


Looks great!!


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Waiting for this tropical storm to drop in Los Angeles with my hydromod D1 on a waterproof velcro sailing strap. Ready for inclement weather!


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Can’t forget the side view of the hydromod:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!!


Thanks, b! 🙌


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

A bit overdue, but here’s some snaps of my D1 ND 300M. Going strong after 3 years!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

boatswain said:


> I’m just going to go ahead and assume the black protos are sold out thus avoiding temptation. [emoji847...


I've got bad news for you. 😇  I'm hoping they sell out too, although if it had been a ND then I'd have given in.

But there is an error on the webpage. The pricing for the UK gets corrected when you click through. 
Might as well just buy it once you've gone that far??


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

valerian839 said:


> I have one with the rubber strap and the Scurfa bracelet. Great watch, bought it with an orange-dial Scurfa, like the orange better. If you're interested, PM me.


PM’d


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Good morning all. I’ve lost one pair of pins and collars for my Treasure Seeker bracelet. There are plenty of online options to order another pair, but does anyone know the correct size for that bracelet? I guess I could email Paul but wanted to check with folks here first.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

For those who might be interested, there 2 days left on a Seven Kestrel Diver One on eBay with no bids yet. Paul put up a cool thread about it when he made it for the crew of the boat he was on. I haven’t seen one for sale since I started paying attention earlier this year.



Paul’s post: Seven Kestrel Diver One - made exclusively for North Sea...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

@Mike2 Nice!

Also a Diver One Silicone at a reasonable price with 3.5 days left. Description makes it sound like it’s the Silicone 2 (with ceramic bezel). Nowhere near as rare as the Kestrel, but still not something you see come available very often. The 42mm Diver One. Love mine. NFI.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

IDK. They were both on my coffee table  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Black Proto. A little darker than I imagined, but to be fair I haven’t had the chance to see it in bright sunshine yet (pouring rain here unfortunately).


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lawrence648 said:


> Black Proto. A little darker than I imagined, but to be fair I haven’t had the chance to see it in bright sunshine yet (pouring rain here unfortunately).
> View attachment 16893004
> 
> View attachment 16893005


Nice. It looks good on the bracelet. I just received mine 2 days early. I’ll take some pics soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lawrence648 said:


> Black Proto. A little darker than I imagined, but to be fair I haven’t had the chance to see it in bright sunshine yet (pouring rain here unfortunately).
> View attachment 16893004
> 
> View attachment 16893005


Oh!!

Awesome! 

I love that it’s a deep dark charcoal! 

Keen to see what it does in the bright light, I wonder if it will turn into a lighter silver?

I will continue to assume these are long sold out. 🫣


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ya’ll we’re right: the proto dial dynamism is pretty epic. 

I trust the blue more so, but the black is no joke either. @boatswain: from almost black to silvery  



















Blacked-in case back writing now (plus date window beveling )










Can anyone peep what’s wrong with this photo?










 

(Hint: top right)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya’ll we’re right: the proto dial dynamism is pretty epic.
> 
> I trust the blue more so, but the black is no joke either. @boatswain: from almost black to silvery
> 
> ...


Hahahaha looks good with that bezel. Hey what strap is that. Very awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya’ll we’re right: the proto dial dynamism is pretty epic.
> 
> I trust the blue more so, but the black is no joke either. @boatswain: from almost black to silvery
> 
> ...


Missing springbar on the other watch? There is something on the 10 on the bezel of the Proto?


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

End of another beautiful day in Colorado. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Weyland452 said:


> Hahahaha looks good with that bezel. Hey what strap is that. Very awesome



🚧 👷‍♂️ 🛠 🐣

Thanks man!

Certainly: Prometheus Design Werx Ti-Ring Strap (see also my thoughts re: it a few pages back).



duc said:


> Missing springbar on the other watch? There is something on the 10 on the bezel of the Proto?


Haha! Both also true!

Fixed (err, close enough) in post whatever that blurry smudge was at the 10 🙃


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish the full indexed inserts were included on more watches but I understand why Scurfa keeps them on the M.S. watches only.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my T dial yesterday for a long walk and training with Magnus


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

@Lawrence648, @ck2k01 that proto dial in low light is really cool. I’ve always been hit or miss on that dial but that matte look in low light might be my favorite look for the D1 dial. The heathen in me wonders what creamy lume and an aged bezel would look like with that!



FrontRangeChrono said:


> @Mike2 Nice!
> 
> Also a Diver One Silicone at a reasonable price with 3.5 days left. Description makes it sound like it’s the Silicone 2 (with ceramic bezel). Nowhere near as rare as the Kestrel, but still not something you see come available very often. The 42mm Diver One. Love mine. NFI.


I honestly thought about bidding for a few days before I shared it here. eBay is slow as far as Scurfa sales go but there are occasionally cool pieces and the traffic doesn’t seem to be too high either. That silicone is cool too! If my wrist were larger that may have tempted me.





josiahg52 said:


> I wish the full indexed inserts were included on more watches but I understand why Scurfa keeps them on the M.S. watches only.


A few months ago I got his standard steel ND713 in blue and was thinking it would be cool if these stoic, no date steel models in blue and black came with the fully indexed bezels. It would give us a steel watch with this bezel again and I think fans would go nuts for a no-date with that bezel. I also don’t think it would take away from what makes the MS models special.

Speaking of fully indexed dial Scurfas, I feel strongly that blue divers look better on black rubber.


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Took some fun pics with the black proto


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Weyland452 said:


> Took some fun pics with the black proto
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16895387[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16895386[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16895385[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16895384[/ATTACH]


Nailed the range 👍 

And just all around awesome shots man 🙌


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Nailed the range
> 
> And just all around awesome shots man


Thanks bud. My wife started taking out the Halloween decorations early this year. With the natural light coming in that wasn’t too bright, it seemed like a fun spot to take some pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

My first Scurfa. Wanted a nice grab'n'go, so I decided to find out what all the fuss is about after watching from the sidelines for a few years. First impressions - very nicely turned out, purposeful. Bezel action is great, much better than my Ti Sharkdiver out-of the-box. Bought the bracelet too, and I'll eventually install it, looks nice enough. Actually, this may not leave the wrist for a while!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I gave this one a go after seeing all the hype on wus over the years. It's definitely an excellent watch that punches well above it's price range, however it will be a catch and release for me. I'm thinking about trading for an MS21 to curb my Pelagos envy. If I didn't already have a black quartz Seamaster this watch would probably be staying and would be a contender for daily wear.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mike2 said:


> @ck2k01 that proto dial in low light is really cool. I’ve always been hit or miss on that dial but that matte look in low light might be my favorite look for the D1 dial. The heathen in me wonders what creamy lume and an aged bezel would look like with that!
> 
> . . .


Definitely. Was overcast all day yesterday, so throwing two murky mattes onto the pile, to evidence how swampy the dial can go.



















And some fun blue lume after a quick torch:










Naturally, I feel you on the fauxtina idea. Though since I've already got the ghost RD mod, I'm digging the stark white contrast on this one.



Mike2 said:


> Speaking of fully indexed dial Scurfas, I feel strongly that blue divers look better on black rubber.


Nice blue-black pairing (always a cool look to my eye too!) 👍


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

. . . and then, in the right angle and light, "pop":


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I found the effect with these "Proto" dials too fleeting. The effect I liked (as above) I wanted to see much more of the time LOL - So Protos don't work for me. Really got me on the blue dial. It was like: Psych!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> I found the effect with these "Proto" dials too fleeting. The effect I liked (as above) I wanted to see much more of the time LOL - So Protos don't work for me. Really got me on the blue dial. It was like: Psych!


Oh so cool when it "hits," though


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ That’s what I’m talkin’ about 👍


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey is anyone wearing a Erika's Original on their Scurfa?
Really thinking I want one of these and maybe one of the crafters blue like the mm300 strap with the metal clasp
But not sure how either one is
Any help will so be appreciated 
Thanks in advance 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jringo8769 said:


> Hey is anyone wearing a Erika's Original on their Scurfa?
> Really thinking I want one of these and maybe one of the crafters blue like the mm300 strap with the metal clasp
> But not sure how either one is
> Any help will so be appreciated
> ...


Ya man. It crushes on an Erika’s:



ck2k01 said:


> For better or worse, distortion, turned up to 11:
> 
> View attachment 16864808


Though I’m more of a WatchSteward man myself these days for parachute straps, for the additional options and better price. 

It’s been a while since I tried a CB rubber strap. I remember it being bulky and not very supple. Though IDK what they’ve got on offer these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

MS22 sitting next to the sole reason I'm not keeping it. Great watch, but the position is spoken for.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

filthyj24 said:


> MS22 sitting next to the sole reason I'm not keeping it. Great watch, but the position is spoken for.


That Seamaster reference is quintessential diver, quartz or otherwise.










I still like my blue Proto. I'm considering selling my ND black Ti and replacing it with a black Proto.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Steveostraps Land Rover Pull Through (ordered with no stitched Union Jack flag nor topside text stamping; just the topside broad arrow stamp and bottom side Land River stamping)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

New Ti Diver One, proto black dial. Loving it so far!










It's really hard to capture the character of this dial with a camera. Looks great in person. What does "proto" mean in this case, anyway?

BTW, fitting the bracelet on this watch is a chore! Good luck to all who try!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

josiahg52 said:


> That Seamaster reference is quintessential diver, quartz or otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 16898525
> 
> ...


I'm considering getting the blue titanium once the MS sells. I think that will be different enough to justify keeping. It will also help curb my Pelagos fxd envy.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

cjbiker said:


> New Ti Diver One, proto black dial. Loving it so far!
> 
> [/IMG]https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-crVPM9D/0/3266b2e1/X2/i-crVPM9D-X2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Looking good  

Short for _prototype_, in reference to rare vintage Submariner prototype dials. 










vs. 










and










vs.










See also:






The Story about Rolex Prototypes of Dial Maker SINGER.... - Rolex Passion Report


Preserving the stunning and sometime mind blowing designs for a next generation of vintage watch lovers, the prototype SINGER dials for Rolex design studies have come out to the public..



rolexpassionreport.com





Though Paul took some pretty creative liberties with the brushing and sunburst (or whatever the effect here is called). And the lesser contrasting minute track on the black proto.

Such that the Rolex thing seems like a very loose source of inspiration for what ultimately resulted—especially for the black proto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Welp. thanks to you, I ended up buying throwing a last second bud on another Scurfa that I definitely did not plan on or need, so thanks? 😂



FrontRangeChrono said:


> @Mike2 Nice!
> 
> Also a Diver One Silicone at a reasonable price with 3.5 days left. Description makes it sound like it’s the Silicone 2 (with ceramic bezel). Nowhere near as rare as the Kestrel, but still not something you see come available very often. The 42mm Diver One. Love mine. NFI.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weyland452 said:


> Took some fun pics with the black proto
> View attachment 16895387
> 
> View attachment 16895386
> ...


I love that dial  and nice shots too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> . . . and then, in the right angle and light, "pop":
> 
> View attachment 16897817


Wow  super duper nice


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  super duper nice


Thanks, man 

IDK if the “baseline” murky charcoal, with a little brown undertone, would please everyone. 

But the poppy brushing “ace up its sleeve” really does motivate you to “interact” with the dial to elicit it. Can’t think of any dials I’ve ever had quite like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

sungsays said:


> Welp. thanks to you, I ended up buying throwing a last second bud on another Scurfa that I definitely did not plan on or need, so thanks? 😂


I said something similar to @ck2k01 a little while back in this thread and I’ll say something like he did.

-Just doing my job 😎

Did you win?


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

I did end up with the "win" 🙃



Mike2 said:


> I said something similar to @ck2k01 a little while back in this thread and I’ll say something like he did.
> 
> -Just doing my job 😎
> 
> Did you win?


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

_@sungsays _Glad I could help. I have experienced both sides of the enabling process here myself.

Congratulations! The Silicone is a wonderful watch. If you decide it’s not for you, I’m sure someone around here will take it off your hands.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Black proto mod on a CNS ribbed:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

Love that color combo. Very stormy.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Freudian said:


> Love that color combo. Very stormy.


Ya man. Definitely a cool moody grayscale color way.


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Pressure testing the D1 Silicon 🌊

Should I hydromod this one??


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sungsays said:


> Pressure testing the D1 Silicon
> 
> Should I hydromod this one??
> 
> View attachment 16906803


 
The risk we take for social media


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my Scurfa DiverOne T dial tonight and yesterday. 
Here are some pics.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Steveostraps Land Rover Pull Through (ordered with no stitched Union Jack flag nor topside text stamping; just the topside broad arrow stamp and bottom side Land River stamping)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great. Thanks for sharing the link, one of these canvas straps (various ones on the website, need to decide) could be just what I need for the D1, very cool in lots of ways. How do you find yours? Was the customisation straightforward? 

cheers
Matt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my Scurfa DiverOne T dial tonight and yesterday.
> Here are some pics.


Looks great!

Might pair better with Bombay Sapphire

️


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck grabbing an aluminum bezel from the yellow (with date) D1 and installing it on a different D1? Either the entire bezel assembly (preferred) or just the insert? I've got a Ti Blue D1 incoming and already have a variety of Scurfa straps and I'd like to create something like this: 










I think it'd look awesome like this on the black rubber, or on the Ti bracelet.


----------



## tropis (Nov 8, 2008)

I _only_ like silver bezels. Should be an option.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

that's a cool color combo, the silver over blue. i know some bezel swaps have been done recently, but i don't think anyone here is a certified scurfa mod nut, not to any degree like seiko mod nuts. i think of scurfa part swaps, but i don't actually do any, haha.

my dream scurfa mod at this point is basically an MS21, on bracelet, with old radium lume instead of the BGW9. that would be so awesome haha.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Has anyone put the calipers to the D1 bezel? Gotta be other inserts out there that would fit...


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

> ... I'd like to create something like this:


FYI... I did contact the company and got a quick, polite email reply saying that they only hold limited spares and do not sell them for customizations. Bummer. 

I might be on the hunt for a yellow D1 to part out... or take @Bob1035's suggestion and start trying to find a compatible 3rd party bezel insert.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

jimsauer said:


> FYI... I did contact the company and got a quick, polite email reply saying that they only hold limited spares and do not sell them for customizations. Bummer.
> 
> I might be on the hunt for a yellow D1 to part out... or take @Bob1035's suggestion and start trying to find a compatible 3rd party bezel insert.


You could also see if anyone just wanted to swap their steel bezel for your black bezel if you have a black one. I think the other person would also be getting a sweet deal. It would be recreating the old Yellow PVD Diver One without the PVD.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Mike2 said:


> You could also see if anyone just wanted to swap their steel bezel for your black bezel if you have a black one. I think the other person would also be getting a sweet deal. It would be recreating the old Yellow PVD Diver One without the PVD.


Actually I have the Blue Ti D1, so the resulting watch would look more like this: 










Anyone interested in swapping bezels with me, or interested in buying such a franken-watch if I made one? Any alumni from Michigan? Berkeley? UCLA? Notre Dame?


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16918237


That mesh bracelet looks magnificent. Where did you get yours?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

valerian839 said:


> That mesh bracelet looks magnificent. Where did you get yours?


it was a cheapo $20 mesh from ebay, tbh, haha. the vendor was from California though i don't remember the name. i can't remember when i bought it but i feel it was mid/late 2020 so availability may be different now. 

it was fully polished so i brushed one side (the side in the picture) and i put on a Seiko clasp to spice it up (and to add one more hole of micro adjust)


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

I joined the Scurfa club recently - totally awesome! Currently ploughing my way through this thread…


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wish everyone a sweet and happy New Year...
filled with health, all kinds of success, and a few great new watches  !
The Scurfa treasure seeker in sweet honey yellow, honey comb dial
is the perfect Rosh HaShana watch!


----------



## TheK33 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi All, Does anyone know how small the Diver One 20mm Bracelet in Brushed Titanium will go, please? Not all of us have big wrists (mine is 15cm) and I don't want to order a bracelet that won't fit me. I emailed Paul but no response for 2 weeks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TheK33 said:


> Hi All, Does anyone know how small the Diver One 20mm Bracelet in Brushed Titanium will go, please? Not all of us have big wrists (mine is 15cm) and I don't want to order a bracelet that won't fit me. I emailed Paul but no response for 2 weeks.


Bear with - he’s probably off-shore 🌊


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

TheK33 said:


> Hi All, Does anyone know how small the Diver One 20mm Bracelet in Brushed Titanium will go, please? Not all of us have big wrists (mine is 15cm) and I don't want to order a bracelet that won't fit me. I emailed Paul but no response for 2 weeks.


Hard to say exactly but I’ve just measured mine and between the removable links from one side to the other is 120mm (including the watch itself) and the clasp is about 45mm. So approx 165mm I would say. I have mine on the middle quick adjust hole on the clasp so you could take another 4mm off that. I have a 7.5” wrist and I only had to remove one link to get it to fit.


----------



## TheK33 (Aug 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bear with - he’s probably off-shore 🌊


Hi Snaggletooth

I guessed that this might be the case, but perhaps someone else around these parts might have the answer.


----------



## TheK33 (Aug 12, 2020)

mcmikey said:


> Hard to say exactly but I’ve just measured mine and between the removable links from one side to the other is 120mm (including the watch itself) and the clasp is about 45mm. So approx 165mm I would say. I have mine on the middle quick adjust hole on the clasp so you could take another 4mm off that. I have a 7.5” wrist and I only had to remove one link to get it to fit.


Hi mcmikey

Thanks for the reply. Looks as though I should save some money then and just get it on the strap. 

BR

KK


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving my T dial


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Just got a Watch Steward Black & Red “G-Series” elastic strap for the D1 Silicone. Looks & feels great!


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Scurfa on page 2. Not if I can help it.








on the job


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Going nuts with the new straps for my D1 Silicon. I think this Artem Sailcloth is my favorite so far.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

my two, so far


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16931251
> 
> my two, so far


Nice strap combos, look great.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16931251
> 
> my two, so far


I like a man who is in synch!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing. Now that I’ve seen it I think Paul should have made the last 2 years MS watches the blue and black Proto dials. That would have made them even more special!


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Enjoying my No Date D1 on September 31 October 1st


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> That looks amazing. Now that I’ve seen it I think Paul should have made the last 2 years MS watches the blue and black Proto dials. That would have made them even more special!


Thanks, man. 

IDK how “mil spec” a proto dial would be, though 

Maybe for a military in a country run by WIS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my T dial


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing my T dial




Love this strap pairing!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Recon is a good source and eBay.
> 
> What model are you looking at or any DiverOne ?


Got any no date steel fatties ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Has there been any updates on the bronze case model.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Scurfa in the Wild?
Watching a bit of YouTube on the newish 911 Sport Classic with Henry Catchpole and think I spot a Scurfa. 
You'll probably need to watch the video as screenshots are always blurry.
So eagle-eyed WUSers... over to you.








My guess is a Black D1-500 circa 2018.


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

BishBashBosh said:


> Scurfa in the Wild?
> Watching a bit of YouTube on the newish 911 Sport Classic with Henry Catchpole and think I spot a Scurfa.
> You'll probably need to watch the video as screenshots are always blurry.
> So eagle-eyed WUSers... over to you.
> ...



Yes, at 0:48 you can see clearly the yellow Scurfa D1 hands. Good eye there! Also, regarding Catchpole, I've seen him wear some cool watches in some videos, more recently I saw a Bulova Lunar Pilot in his wrist in a vid. Also he's among one of the best automotive journalists, up there with Chris Harri, IMHO.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

i think he actually states that he is wearing a Scurfa in one of his reviews. 
The video was posted in Instagram or on here recently.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Catchpole also wears a Speedy in a few of his videos..


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> View attachment 16950901


How do you like the Haveston strap? It looks cool in your pictures!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

funkadoobiest said:


> How do you like the Haveston strap? It looks cool in your pictures!
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Its good. Good quality. It probably needs more breaking in to loosen it up. I like the length and the fabric keeper as I don’t like flaps that stick out


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Exchange rate was too tempting. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Its good. Good quality. It probably needs more breaking in to loosen it up. I like the length and the fabric keeper as I don’t like flaps that stick out


Here is my Scurfa + Haveston pairing. Super comfortable strap.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

So glad I grabbed one of these before they were discontinued


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the proto dial


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't decide between the black or blue proto dials, or NDs to pick up when they come back in stock.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

YuG said:


> I can't decide between the black or blue proto dials, or NDs to pick up when they come back in stock.


Oh man, you are asking the wrong group here. They will tell you that since you have 2 wrists, well then 4 watches is reasonable so you need to get one of each.

And they would be correct in saying this too lol


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Biginboca said:


> Oh man, you are asking the wrong group here. They will tell you that since you have 2 wrists, well then 4 watches is reasonable so you need to get one of each.
> 
> And they would be correct in saying this too lol


Well actually, 



If we examine the maths in there organic forms we naturally come up with 2 wrists X 54 = 108 , so technically speaking for the purposes of the original questioner , the proper & correct answer is = All of them. 

He should get all of them until further notice.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

I've made a terrible mistake.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

jimsauer said:


> Has anyone had any luck grabbing an aluminum bezel from the yellow (with date) D1 and installing it on a different D1? Either the entire bezel assembly (preferred) or just the insert? I've got a Ti Blue D1 incoming and already have a variety of Scurfa straps and I'd like to create something like this:
> 
> View attachment 16913379
> 
> ...


I have red somewhere in this thread some of the SKX bezel inserts were compatible with Scurfa bezel. I highly doubt about this but if someone has real intel, I'm in too.
Thanks


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

Monta Ocean King has strong Silicon vibes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

YuG said:


> I can't decide between the black or blue proto dials, or NDs to pick up when they come back in stock.


Only one right answer. 
Get one of each.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

On Phoenix nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darklight111 said:


> On Phoenix nato


Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Orange gloss


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Orange Gloss represent!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I am kicking myself for not jumping on the latest Titanium batch. Ug. Hopefully there's a new batch at some point soon, although I bet the new Deck Crew will take the limelight for now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Orange Gloss represent!
> View attachment 16974252
> 
> 
> View attachment 16974253


Boom


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

Ti proto blue incoming. In the meantime...


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just throwing this thought out into the ether… next year will mark 10 years of Scurfa Watches. Could we expect a 10th anniversary model? 🤞


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I think Paul alluded to a 10 year model, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Kanksbloke (Jun 9, 2020)

New Top Side Crew watches on the website. No prices though.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Kanksbloke said:


> New Top Side Crew watches on the website. No prices though.





https://www.scurfawatches.com/categories/watches/top-side-crew/













Really great looking piece!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Top Side Crew......... There seems to be a trend of quality watch manufacturers making watches that look like they came out of a cereal box. I guess people are wanting fashion style watches now in silly colors. I know...... Why not? Because you can have the same watch for only a few dollars without the Scurfa branding.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

There are more female editions than male editions and yet there seems to be 1mm difference in case size and 2mm difference in strap size. Why do they have to be gender spcific? Surely they could just have been different colourways?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

A4S said:


> There are more female editions than male editions and yet there seems to be 1mm difference in case size and 2mm difference in strap size. Why do they have to be gender spcific? Surely they could just have been different colourways?


I agree, I think the age of "womens watch = tiny with diamonds" stereotype is over. Just make stuff in different sizes and let whoever buy and wear whatever.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Kinda odd sizing  The ladies seem big & the mens seem small 😀 They're real pretty though!!

Does the womens wear like a 38mm? Never got a solid answer on how the "bumper" aspect of the case effected the wear perception. I'd love to snag one for Mrs Riddim sometime  38mm is ample frankly

EDIT: They're all very smart looking watches. I like the cobalt blue mens. Top Side TS & Treasure Seeker TS are interchangeable. How 'bout that. It's all about the crew now


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I think this is very interesting:










Without having them both in hand to compare, I bet they will wear larger than the the sizing, but very similar between the two sizes. I'm frankly torn on which size I would want, thought I'd want the black so that limits the choice.

I'm very curious to see pricing when its available.

As for the design, sure the case shape is familiar, but I think Paul did a good job putting his twist on it.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Little disappointed that they're quartz. Hoping the curved end straps will fit a TS and that they start selling them individually.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Bob1035 said:


> I think this is very interesting:
> 
> View attachment 16979914
> 
> ...


I personally don’t get the logic in these being so closely sized? Surely something like a 41mm and 38mm size would have made more sense? If I were buying one I’d get the smaller size due to them being so close, but that’s just my preference. I’m still curious to see these when they launch though. Allison informed me a few weeks ago they were expecting a re-stock of Treasure Seekers sometime in November.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I actually think the quartz was a good move, and helps them stay thinner and less expensive. I'm looking forward to seeing pricing.


----------



## FlyingV65 (Apr 2, 2021)

D1 300 movement swap. I have a gloss black and a nd 500 that I bought directly from SCURFA. I also have a D1 300 nd that I got off eBay. I have had the battery replaced in that one. The next time I will want it serviced and tested. I was just wondering if I had the parts, would a watchmaker be able to swap in the better 713 movement. I would be interested if anyone has tried.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Here’s a previous thread on replacing a Ronda 515 with a 715 (I’m assuming the ND versions work the same way):

upgrading/replacing a ronda 515 movement

Bottom line is that it requires a retaining ring since the movements are not the same height (thickness).

If you decide to make the switch, please let us know how it goes. I may be interested in doing the same thing myself on one of my older D1s.


----------



## FlyingV65 (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks 
It will be a in a year or so but will post, if a when. Maybe sooner if we get more info here.



FrontRangeChrono said:


> Here’s a previous thread on replacing a Ronda 515 with a 715 (I’m assuming the ND versions work the same way):
> 
> upgrading/replacing a ronda 515 movement
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been wanting a dive watch that's a dive watch in every way except without a rotating bezel, which tends to be hard to find. This Top Side Crew model just might fit the bill. The brown, cobalt blue, and turquoise all appeal to me. I've been wanting an(other) everyday quartz watch. I was homing in on some titanium JDM Citizens, but they're a bit dressy for my taste. They're radio controlled, so always accurate to within a second. Honestly, though, standard quartz within 15 seconds a month suits me just fine. 

I had a Diver One that I adored years ago. I sold it because a colorway came out that I liked more, but I got distracted and never got it. It would be nice to get back in the Scurfa fold again. I've wanted a turquoise watch forever, too. I almost pulled the trigger on a Doxa a couple of times to make it happen, but the cost ran me off. It would pretty satisfying to finally get one in a style I like even better for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks like Paul / Allison are hard at work, as this just popped up on the website:











Back in stock!


----------



## JR33 (3 mo ago)

Been reading the forum for years. I joined the other day so I could comment here. Great forum with many knowledgeable people. Thanks! Maybe you folks could help me solve a problem.

I bought a D1 PVD from Paul in Dec '18. 300M. 515 movement. I've had it on my wrist 24/7 for four years now, except to shower. It's held up better than I expected. However, I'm now starting to get a strange behavior from the movement. Once a month, give or take, I'll check the time and the watch is an hour behind schedule. But it's still running. Brand new battery solves the problem for 6 months, then more of the same. It's getting harder to trust it. Is it time to have the movement replaced? Is this the EOL indicator for the movement?

Thanks -- Joe


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I dont think the older movement had an EOL indicator; mine just stopped one day. The newer (715?) movement does, which I think will be a noticeable change in second hand movement (2 seconds per tick I think?).

Doesn't sound like just a battery issue with yours unfortunately.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Even if it is a bigger issue, a quick Google search shows a replacement Ronda 515 movement runs $12-$20 (the latter being Amazon with Prime shipping). 

Quotes for replacing the movement vary from around $125-$150 (including the movement). Still cheaper than a new one (especially if you love the one you already have).


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

You can also chat with Paul and see what options he can offer too.


----------



## JR33 (3 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. Not sure what to do. I'll copy my post and send it to Paul, but he is not in the business of repairing watches, so I won't hold my breath on that one. Yes, I like the watch, but it's not like I can't get a new one, so I don't see much reason to pay $150 to get the movement replaced. That's not much less that than what they sell for here used in new condition. If I replaced the movement myself, maybe. Here's another question... Paul specs his watches as 515 (or 715) SM. What does the SM signify? None of the replacements I've seen are spec'd that way.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

I believe that indicates the “Swiss Made” version. There are equivalently numbered Ronda movements that are non-Swiss made.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks like we'll have more info Friday:


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

They really do look nice. Any hints yet on the pricing? Perhaps between a Diver one and automatic Treasure Seeker?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

No realistic idea about pricing, but you're probably in the ballpark. I'm hoping they are less than the typical Diver 1, which will make it hard to resist...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Unbeatable


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Facebook page :

The new Top Side Crew will be available today at 12 oclock UK Time.
Prices are £ 220 - 184 (minus uk VAT) for mens stainles steel and 196 - 164 for the ladies models.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Just ordered a Cobalt Blue version.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wonder why ladies versions are $20 cheaper?


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> wonder why ladies versions are $20 cheaper?


Slightly smaller size - think it might be 39 v 41


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Silverye said:


> Slightly smaller size - think it might be 39 v 41



Men's Diameter: 41mm bumper to bumper x 47mm lug to lug Thickness: 10.5mm Strap Size: 20mm
Ladies' Diameter: 40mm bumper to bumper x 44mm lug to lug Thickness: 10mm Strap Size: 18mm 

I get that but its such a minor difference in size all the guts are the exact same. Seems odd. Very nice release overall.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Men's Diameter: 41mm bumper to bumper x 47mm lug to lug Thickness: 10.5mm Strap Size: 20mm
> Ladies' Diameter: 40mm bumper to bumper x 44mm lug to lug Thickness: 10mm Strap Size: 18mm
> 
> I get that but its such a minor difference in size all the guts are the exact same. Seems odd. Very nice release overall.


Very true, strange to have a discount for such a small variance. Surprised the ladies one is a little thinner too. I see the blue cobalt version is sold out already.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Managed to snaffle a Cobalt Blue for me and a white/rose gold for the wife.

They're all still showing as "in stock" for me. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Baldrick said:


> Managed to snaffle a Cobalt Blue for me and a white/rose gold for the wife.
> 
> They're all still showing as "in stock" for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes, I see the cobalt blue is showing as in stock again


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

I see the popularity of light blue still hasn't diminished. Both sold out within the first day.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Baldrick said:


> Managed to snaffle a Cobalt Blue for me and a white/rose gold for the wife.
> 
> They're all still showing as "in stock" for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Cool what size wrist do you have , will be interesting to see how they both fit you.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Badger18 said:


> Cool what size wrist do you have , will be interesting to see how they both fit you.


About 7.25" / 18.5 cm. I won't be collecting them until the week after next though. No doubt there'll be plenty of other pics before then, but if not will snap some for you. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial for #bluewatchmonday and #watchesandpumpkins 

Happy Halloween


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Got to be the orange today….


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can’t decide which one to order besides the brown dial… white. Pink. Lilac ?


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

Perfect Aquanaut / Genta esque watch. Wears rather small on the wrist so I think the ladies will be noticeably different.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Heliox said:


> Perfect Aquanaut / Genta esque watch. Wears rather small on the wrist so I think the ladies will be noticeably different.
> View attachment 17004137


With it being so thin, then it really does add to the smaller feeling. Certainly feels smaller than 41mm on the wrist. Quality is up there with the other Scurfa models.


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

The Scurfa got a little brother today


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

This is what I like about these Scurfa's ... the D1 doesn't look out of place in the slightest when sat right next to a £6K tool watch ...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’m sorry but a £6K Rolex is not a “tool watch”… A Scurfa D1 is a tool watch. Nobody is wearing an Explorer up the side of a mountain. It’s a safe Queen.


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> This is what I like about these Scurfa's ... the D1 doesn't look out of place in the slightest when sat right next to a £6K tool watch ...


Definitely room for both in one’s collection. Thinking of picking up another Scurf next year too 😁


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I’m sorry but a £6K Rolex is not a “tool watch”… A Scurfa D1 is a tool watch. Nobody is wearing an Explorer up the side of a mountain. It’s a safe Queen.


Boom. Nailed it. However, both are awesome in their own ways, and a Explorer and a D1 is a killer two watch collection.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> I’m sorry but a £6K Rolex is not a “tool watch”… A Scurfa D1 is a tool watch. Nobody is wearing an Explorer up the side of a mountain. It’s a safe Queen.


It's all about how wealthy you are is it not? To rich folks out there, buying an Explorer is the equivalent of you or I buying that Scurfa. I could buy that Scurfa and beat the piss out of it and at the end of the day it won't break my bank or make me shed a tear. Probably the same for a wealthy person buying and explorer


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Smaller Scurfa would be a welcome addition about the size of that gorgeous explorer.


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

I have the same gloss black/brushed bracelet combo and it looks really good. Definitely holds up next to that explorer…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> It's all about how wealthy you are is it not? To rich folks out there, buying an Explorer is the equivalent of you or I buying that Scurfa. I could buy that Scurfa and beat the piss out of it and at the end of the day it won't break my bank or make me shed a tear. Probably the same for a wealthy person buying and explorer


You’re both making assumptions. Many use their Rolex as tool watches and don’t baby them. For many it’s a one watch to do it all. Many dive with them. 
I have a Rolex ExpII, not wealthy. My friend has a Explorer, his only watch, Not wealthy. He uses his for everything whether at the office, beach, working on his car…. I use my ExpII as a tool watch as it is designed to be. I chose to enjoy what I have to the fullest. Scratches or dings are scars of life, memories. Ill pass it on the next generation and it’ll tell my story. I am not gonna stress about it and make it a safe Queen. If i spend that much on a watch I’ll sure as heck enjoy it. If I had a nice expensive car it’d not be a garage queen either. I’d drive the heck out of it.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You’re both making assumptions. Many use their Rolex as tool watches and don’t baby them. For many it’s a one watch to do it all. Many dive with them.
> I have a Rolex ExpII, not wealthy. My friend has a Explorer, his only watch, Not wealthy. He uses his for everything whether at the office, beach, working on his car…. I use my ExpII as a tool watch as it is designed to be. I chose to enjoy what I have to the fullest. Scratches or dings are scars of life, memories. Ill pass it on the next generation and it’ll tell my story. I am not gonna stress about it and make it a safe Queen. If i spend that much on a watch I’ll sure as heck enjoy it. If I had a nice expensive car it’d not be a garage queen either. I’d drive the heck out of it.


Not trying to divert the thread any more than I have but apparently we have different interpretations of things. I would never look at the collection of watches in your signature and claim not wealthy. But I guess it's all relative lol


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Not trying to divert the thread any more than I have but apparently we have different interpretations of things. I would never look at the collection of watches in your signature and claim not wealthy. But I guess it's all relative lol


I guess it’s all relative but to me it’s about priorities. When I see an explorer I definitely think tool watch. 

My response to your comment is that you can’t make judgements based on what someone owns without knowing their whole story. Maybe those watches were gifts? Maybe the owners have sacrificed in other areas to make the purchases. Or maybe they put a bunch of Rolex’s on credit cards and are in a huge debt, not even close to wealthy.

I have a 3 watch collection and each one is worth more than the car I drive everyday. And those watches are used for everything I do including mowing lawn, working out with weights, planting in my garden, digging sprinkler trenches, changing the oil, etc.

So my point is, I like watches so spend my discretionary money there instead of on cars, boats, and other (expensive) toys… but I’m definitely not wealthy I just make room in my budget for what’s important to me which honestly is likely the case with the post you responded to.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Been a while since I’ve checked in here. I hope everyone is well! I have been rotating through my collection recently and the MS21 always seems to steal time from my blue BB58. I have to say that I do really like a few of those Top Side models. Nice work, Paul!































reb810 said:


> The Scurfa got a little brother today
> View attachment 17004910


Great pair. I really like the idea of a two watch collection with a Scurfa and a higher end piece. Hmmmm…

Also, I don’t know why, but my mind immediately named those two ‘Good cop, Bad cop’ when I saw your photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I’m sorry but a £6K Rolex is not a “tool watch”… A Scurfa D1 is a tool watch. Nobody is wearing an Explorer up the side of a mountain. It’s a safe Queen.


That’s the beauty of a quartz diver, can take it literally anywhere with zero worries.


Mike2 said:


> Been a while since I’ve checked in here. I hope everyone is well! I have been rotating through my collection recently and the MS21 always seems to steal time from my blue BB58. I have to say that I do really like a few of those Top Side models. Nice work, Paul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I love that. I think it works well especially since Paul started Scurfa as an alternative to bringing his ‘high end’ pieces out on dives.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

This just in.

















Under the lugs it’s sharp edges that hurt. 









Trying thick natos. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I’m sorry but a £6K Rolex is not a “tool watch”… A Scurfa D1 is a tool watch. Nobody is wearing an Explorer up the side of a mountain. It’s a safe Queen.


Safe Queen








Scurfa


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Biginboca said:


> I guess it’s all relative but to me it’s about priorities. When I see an explorer I definitely think tool watch.
> 
> My response to your comment is that you can’t make judgements based on what someone owns without knowing their whole story. Maybe those watches were gifts? Maybe the owners have sacrificed in other areas to make the purchases. Or maybe they put a bunch of Rolex’s on credit cards and are in a huge debt, not even close to wealthy.
> 
> ...


Alphonse,

Great point. On another note, do you have a three watch collection made exclusively of Pelagos ?!

I love my blue Pelagos. No frills and very functional. Sure wish the bracelet came with a half link though!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

buddy13 said:


> Alphonse,
> 
> Great point. On another note, do you have a three watch collection made exclusively of Pelagos ?!
> 
> I love my blue Pelagos. No frills and very functional. Sure wish the bracelet came with a half link though!


Hi Etienne! Yes currently I have a 100% Pelagos watch collection. Although I have 3 of them I might add another the FXD is also somewhat appealing, although the 3 legacy models are really perfection already. 

After many years of collecting I have narrowed my focus to what I really want in a watch and the Pelagos is exactly it. To be somewhat on topic for this thread, a Titanium Diver 1 is also a extremely close to perfect for me also. I have owned 4 titanium Diver Ones and if Paul found a way to add an on the fly adjustable bracelet clasp then the D1 Ti would be pretty much perfect in my eyes also. (Could use a small size bump to 42mm too lol)

Btw… Uncle Seiko makes a titanium half link for the Pelagos bracelet now, so you are in luck 😄


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

phubbard said:


> This just in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got mine and my wife’s


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

These Top Side Crew models look great. The similar size between the “men’s” and “ladies” models still boggles my mind. I can’t figure out why you’d make them such a similar size? Personally I think the larger (mens) version should have been 39mm and the smaller (ladies) version should have been 36mm to better differentiate them.

I know it likely won’t happen but I’d like to see this quartz movement in the Treasure Seeker diver.


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> These Top Side Crew models look great. The similar size between the “men’s” and “ladies” models still boggles my mind. I can’t figure out why you’d make them such a similar size? Personally I think the larger (mens) version should have been 39mm and the smaller (ladies) version should have been 36mm to better differentiate them.
> 
> I know it likely won’t happen but I’d like to see this quartz movement in the Treasure Seeker diver.


I received a mens (Cobalt blue) and ladies (lilac) pair last night for my wife and I. The ladies model is substantially smaller than the mens model. I'm not exactly sure why Paul chose to list the sizes as "bumper to bumper" including the crown guard at 3 and the similar protrusion at 6, but if you measure from the more traditional 4 to 10 o'clock positions, the diameter is as follows:

Mens: 39.1mm
Womens: 36.8mm

The mens model wears like a 39mm watch in every way, while the ladies wears like a 36 or 37mm. 37mm is a large, more contemporary size for a ladies watch, but is by no means oversized.


----------



## Brookside (Jul 8, 2020)

Got my men's white Top Side this week and am loving it so far. It checks a lot of boxes as GADA watch and I would echo that it's smaller than the specs suggest. On one hand I love that it's quartz so I can just pick it up and know it's ready, but I also think an automatic would be a great to see someday. It's a nice watch to look at with a lot happening on the dial - a sweeping seconds hand would fit right in.

I appreciate the case shape and design. It's almost like a Nautilus and Aquanaut had a baby without being a blatant rip off of either.

My only gripe is that the Scrufa logo seems slightly misaligned to the naked eye. Other than that the build quality is much better than my SKX013 for half the price.


----------



## mypoodlelovesme (2 mo ago)

What you get for the price is fantastic. I wish Paul at Scurfa could up the production. Still waiting for the watch I want to come back in stock.


----------



## mypoodlelovesme (2 mo ago)

Brookside said:


> View attachment 17010925
> 
> 
> Got my men's white Top Side this week and am loving it so far. It checks a lot of boxes as GADA watch and I would echo that it's smaller than the specs suggest. On one hand I love that it's quartz so I can just pick it up and know it's ready, but I also think an automatic would be a great to see someday. It's a nice watch to look at with a lot happening on the dial - a sweeping seconds hand would fit right in.
> ...


You are right. The logo seems off. My impression is that the indices also seem slightly misaligned. But it is a nice piece. Enjoy! (Wife is looking at the lilac Top Side)


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Biginboca said:


> Hi Etienne! Yes currently I have a 100% Pelagos watch collection. Although I have 3 of them I might add another the FXD is also somewhat appealing, although the 3 legacy models are really perfection already.
> 
> After many years of collecting I have narrowed my focus to what I really want in a watch and the Pelagos is exactly it. To be somewhat on topic for this thread, a Titanium Diver 1 is also a extremely close to perfect for me also. I have owned 4 titanium Diver Ones and if Paul found a way to add an on the fly adjustable bracelet clasp then the D1 Ti would be pretty much perfect in my eyes also. (Could use a small size bump to 42mm too lol)
> 
> Btw… Uncle Seiko makes a titanium half link for the Pelagos bracelet now, so you are in luck 😄


Haha that's crazy .

The FXD is very nice. I like the 'Rolex' serrations on the bezel and crown better than the coin edge of the standard Pelagos. Don't know how I feel about the fixed lugs though. Love myself a bracelet.

I have only recently looked at Scurfa and yes, they sure seem like no frills, down to business honest watches. Nice to see small watch brands do well . Enjoy!

PS: Great for Uncle Seiko to offer a half link, will give it a try. The watch is either a bit too loose with the clasp all the way in or a bit too tight with one link removed and the micro adjust on the spring loaded part of the clasp. A bit frustrating really.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Nordlys said:


> I received a mens (Cobalt blue) and ladies (lilac) pair last night for my wife and I. The ladies model is substantially smaller than the mens model. I'm not exactly sure why Paul chose to list the sizes as "bumper to bumper" including the crown guard at 3 and the similar protrusion at 6, but if you measure from the more traditional 3 to 9 o'clock positions, the diameter is as follows:
> 
> Mens: 39.1mm
> Womens: 36.8mm
> ...


What's the measurement straight across the dial of each please ? (i.e. excluding the bezel)


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just ordered my first Scurfa D1. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh. Seems like a perfect daily wear.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Been a while since I posted here. I just ordered a Scurfa Titanium Blue Proto so this Original Diver One beauty maybe going to the sales forum soon


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks like they restocked a bunch of other models as well!


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Solid difference in size between the ladies and mens models. Not sure why people were complaining. This pic clearly shows the noticeable difference. 
Really glad to see small brands offer watches aimed at women. I got one for my wife and buy one for one of my daughters if she likes mom’s.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Scurfa DiverOne 🟢 this evening, the green Meanie as Paul called it I seem to recall. Hadn’t worn the green in a minute with the T and Proto taking a lot of the wrist time and the yellow also, a long time fave


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

Really digging all the watches I’m seeing in here. Great pieces and pics peeps. I’m on the search for a MS21/22. If anyone has one they’d like to move shoot me a DM.


----------



## SeveHands (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi folks. Just bought a proto blue dial, having had two SS Scurfas before I can say with certainty I’ll only buy Ti from now on. Much prefer the subdued colour of titanium, and the difference in weight. A YouTube review suggested the weight difference was negligible, I beg to differ. On that note, if anyone fancies selling their MS21 I’d be happy to buy it, though I’ll get behind @dboulders of course! I hope you’re all well.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

haha several titaniums were in stock yesterday, and out of stock today. You snooze, you loose!


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

Bob1035 said:


> haha several titaniums were in stock yesterday, and out of stock today. You snooze, you loose!


Dude this is what happened to me. I had a black prototype dial in my cart a couple of days ago and decided I’d hold out for a MS version. Then I had the logical thought of “screw it you might as well own both.” And I went to order a Proto yesterday and both colors were sold out.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

For those above who have expressed an interest, there are two MS22s and a Black Proto Dial on EBay as we speak. NFI.


----------



## SeveHands (Sep 27, 2018)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> For those above who have expressed an interest, there are two MS22s and a Black Proto Dial on EBay as we speak. NFI.


Thank you. Got my eye on the black proto, can only see one MS22 which is in the States unfortunately.


----------



## Rence (Sep 22, 2019)

Stefan87 said:


> View attachment 17015078


Been checking the Scurfa site every day for the restocks on the Titaniums. Seems I missed the last weeks shipment altogether 
Any precise info on when the Ti’s will be back? Paul?


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m in the starting block for a Ti Orange whenever they drop…


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ilars (Jun 4, 2019)

Surface interval in Bonaire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

Brookside said:


> View attachment 17010925


This looks really good -- what size is your wrist?

Also, is there any taper to the strap?


----------



## Brookside (Jul 8, 2020)

cyclemanic said:


> This looks really good -- what size is your wrist?
> 
> Also, is there any taper to the strap?


Somewhere between 6.75-7inches, I'm not exactly sure. 

There is a taper but it's barely more than 1mm. I didn't mention it in my post but the rubber strap is excellent. I've never had one that curves to fit the watch but I'm a big fan of the look and it's incredibly comfortable.


----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

Brookside said:


> Somewhere between 6.75-7inches, I'm not exactly sure.
> 
> There is a taper but it's barely more than 1mm. I didn't mention it in my post but the rubber strap is excellent. I've never had one that curves to fit the watch but I'm a big fan of the look and it's incredibly comfortable.


Appreciate the info!

Count me in as a fan of the integrated rubber strap look too, but here's to hoping Paul will release a black strap option for the so-called ladies model. Its 44mm lug-to-lug should fit me better.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 17019271
> 
> View attachment 17019270
> 
> View attachment 17019269


I love this watch  in all colors. Great case and dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

FrontRangeChrono said:


> For those above who have expressed an interest, there are two MS22s and a Black Proto Dial on EBay as we speak. NFI.


Thanks for the heads up. I scooped one of the 2 that were listed. The seller happened to be a semi-local WIS and we met up today and finalized the deal. Great dude to deal with and I couldn't be happier with the watch. Of course it had to be thrown on a grey toxic nato..










I'm stoked to be apart of the Scurfa crew.. Now I need to talk myself out of buying a Prototype dial too....


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Scurfa bell diver1 "blacked-out-beauty"...so good inky black dial...great bracelet, etc.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just received my d1. The bezel is super tight and challenging to turn. Suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

usc1 said:


> I just received my d1. The bezel is super tight and challenging to turn. Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super tight? Drop me an email, regards Paul


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

EDIT: Answered by the man himself right above!


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

Man This watch is so damn good. I couldn’t be happier. I’m considering the titanium bracelet for it. What is everyone’s opinion on the bracelet. Is it worth picking up?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

dboulders said:


> View attachment 17024362
> 
> 
> Man This watch is so damn good. I couldn’t be happier. I’m considering the titanium bracelet for it. What is everyone’s opinion on the bracelet. Is it worth picking up?


That's a big yes for me. One of my Titanium D1's is always on that bracelet.


----------



## SeveHands (Sep 27, 2018)

dboulders said:


> View attachment 17024362
> 
> 
> Man This watch is so damn good. I couldn’t be happier. I’m considering the titanium bracelet for it. What is everyone’s opinion on the bracelet. Is it worth picking up?


A big yes from me too. I bought the titanium bracelet last week, it makes a great watch even better. Light, comfortable and looks terrific.


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

dboulders said:


> View attachment 17024362
> 
> 
> Man This watch is so damn good. I couldn’t be happier. I’m considering the titanium bracelet for it. What is everyone’s opinion on the bracelet. Is it worth picking up?


Honestly, the Scurfa bracelet I have is great, but I feel the watch really shines on a nato/fabric strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dboulders said:


> View attachment 17024362
> 
> 
> Man This watch is so damn good. I couldn’t be happier. I’m considering the titanium bracelet for it. What is everyone’s opinion on the bracelet. Is it worth picking up?


Looks great 

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi just letting you know we will be listing some Treasure Seeker watch today around 6pm U.K. time, have a good weekend regards Paul


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Trying to buy a Treasure Seeker, however, when I check out and select “credit card” for payment instead of PayPal it refuses to let me enter any of my credit card details. The boxes to enter your CC info are there but its like they’re not text fields. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Trying to buy a Treasure Seeker, however, when I check out and select “credit card” for payment instead of PayPal it refuses to let me enter any of my credit card details. The boxes to enter your CC info are there but its like they’re not text fields. Is anyone else having this problem?


No, it’s working for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I’m wearing my new Scurfa TopSideCrew and wow  what a watch and great value. 

My wife will have sort of a matchy matchy pair. Same case color but brown 39mm and white 36mm. 
The case finish and overall quality is top notch 
I am digging the integrated rubber and the buckle design is super nice. Not just your generic tang buckle. I’m a fan. My wife loved the anchor on the caseback. 

Sorry for the photo dump but I’m excited about these. For reference my wrist is 6.8”



























































































































Daylume with no flashlight


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> No, it’s working for me.
> View attachment 17026483


Well I emailed Paul and he said it was day 1 of a new PayPal system and he would look into it. I tried a few times over the course of an hour before I had to go out and it would never worked.

Now the white dial Treasure Seeker is sold out! Been waiting months for it to re-stock and missed it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Well I emailed Paul and he said it was day 1 of a new PayPal system and he would look into it. I tried a few times over the course of an hour before I had to go out and it would never worked.
> 
> Now the white dial Treasure Seeker is sold out! Been waiting months for it to re-stock and missed it.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I’m wearing my new Scurfa TopSideCrew and wow  what a watch and great value.
> 
> My wife will have sort of a matchy matchy pair. Same case color but brown 39mm and white 36mm.
> The case finish and overall quality is top notch
> ...


Bonus points for synchronization, down to the second! Soothing to the OCD


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Haha no worries…. 1st world problem. Paul responded right away to my email so I wrongfully assumed the problem would be fixed quickly and also that the Treasure Seeker wouldn’t sell out in a few hours. I figured I’d just pay with PayPal when I got home last night, but it was not meant to be as they were all gone. I’d need to have sold my Seiko SPB313 anyhow so maybe the Treasure Seeker just wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

duc said:


> Bonus points for synchronization, down to the second! Soothing to the OCD


Lol. Set them both up at the same time to my Gshock


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I’m wearing my new Scurfa TopSideCrew and wow  what a watch and great value.
> 
> My wife will have sort of a matchy matchy pair. Same case color but brown 39mm and white 36mm.


Stunning looking watches  Congrats! 
I thought the case sizes were 41mm for gents and 40mm for ladies - has this changed? If so, this could be a good gift for Xmas.


----------



## ilars (Jun 4, 2019)

MS.20 with a school of fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

A4S said:


> Stunning looking watches  Congrats!
> I thought the case sizes were 41mm for gents and 40mm for ladies - has this changed? If so, this could be a good gift for Xmas.


Nothing has changed.









SCURFA WATCHES - 2020, 2021 & 2022


These Top Side Crew models look great. The similar size between the “men’s” and “ladies” models still boggles my mind. I can’t figure out why you’d make them such a similar size? Personally I think the larger (mens) version should have been 39mm and the smaller (ladies) version should have been...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

josiahg52 said:


> Nothing has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know - I thought not, as I had checked the site too 👍


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Wearing the awesome Treasure Seeker today made me think that a GMT Treasure Seeker using the new NH34 movement would be an awesome poposition


----------



## ilars (Jun 4, 2019)

A4S said:


> Wearing the awesome Treasure Seeker today made me think that a GMT Treasure Seeker using the new NH34 movement would be an awesome poposition
> View attachment 17029873


Or a Miyota 9075 with the independent local hour hand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## skinner1515 (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking at getting a diver one d1-500 titanium blue. Beautiful looking watch! 

That said I have never had a watch with a aluminum bezel before. Just have some concerns about its durability as i have never it can scratch and dent really easily. 

Just wondering how it is holding up for everyone and if you all know if Scurfa replaces bezels down the road. 

Thanks for your time ! have a great week everyone !


----------



## ilars (Jun 4, 2019)

skinner1515 said:


> Looking at getting a diver one d1-500 titanium blue. Beautiful looking watch!
> 
> That said I have never had a watch with a aluminum bezel before. Just have some concerns about its durability as i have never it can scratch and dent really easily.
> 
> ...


The way the crystal is domed seems to prevent any knocks against the bezel. I have a scratch on the sapphire but the bezel is still in perfect condition. I've had it for over 2 years with no damage to the bezel, and I have not been delicate with it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

skinner1515 said:


> Looking at getting a diver one d1-500 titanium blue. Beautiful looking watch!
> 
> That said I have never had a watch with a aluminum bezel before. Just have some concerns about its durability as i have never it can scratch and dent really easily.
> 
> ...


I have many and never had an issue. Those aluminum bezel have been around for some time and do just fine. It’s also sitting below the crystal and angled down outward so that helps too.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

skinner1515 said:


> Looking at getting a diver one d1-500 titanium blue. Beautiful looking watch!
> 
> That said I have never had a watch with a aluminum bezel before. Just have some concerns about its durability as i have never it can scratch and dent really easily.
> 
> ...


I highly prefer aluminum bezel inserts over any of the fancy new materials. Steel inserts are even better. I worry about either far less than the fancier stuff. I don't expect that Scurfa would replace a bezel because of the scratches. You might be able to purchase one from them. Or they might recase your entire watch at your cost. Or you could just enjoy using a well-designed and built watch. I think you'll like it. Many do.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

josiahg52 said:


> I highly prefer aluminum bezel inserts over any of the fancy new materials. Steel inserts are even better. I worry about either far less than the fancier stuff. I don't expect that Scurfa would replace a bezel because of the scratches. You might be able to purchase one from them. Or they might recase your entire watch at your cost. Or you could just enjoy using a well-designed and built watch. I think you'll like it. Many do.



Scurfa will absolutely replace your bezel insert if it is scratched. 
I had a nasty little gouge in mine that I had replaced when I sent it in for general service. As expected great CS from Scurfa. 

That said, my other aluminum bezels have all held up well.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

skinner1515 said:


> Looking at getting a diver one d1-500 titanium blue. Beautiful looking watch!
> 
> That said I have never had a watch with a aluminum bezel before. Just have some concerns about its durability as i have never it can scratch and dent really easily.
> 
> ...


I've worn mine every day for nearly 23 months. In total two bezel scratches that I can see on close inspection. One of these has penetrated the black coating and two pin-***** sized areas of aluminium are visible. In most lights and from most angles the scratches are invisible. For me - not a problem.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockwave said:


> Scurfa will absolutely replace your bezel insert if it is scratched.
> I had a nasty little gouge in mine that I had replaced when I sent it in for general service. As expected great CS from Scurfa.
> 
> That said, my other aluminum bezels have all held up well.


As part of a service, I'd absolutely expect a scratched bezel to be replaced.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Scurfa Proto Blue Titanium


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Great combos WDO ! 👍


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Great combos WDO ! 👍


Thanks! Great watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Scurfa Proto Blue Titanium
> 
> View attachment 17039483
> 
> ...


 these look great Gary


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

I need to be faster, I saw on Insta that treasure seekers were back in stock, checked white were back up.coiuldn't buy right then as was on phone with mrs sitting next to me, went back on about 2 days later & all gone 
snooze you lose I guess.
maybe the white dial `seiko turtle reissue will have to be my white diver after all.....


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Scurfa Proto Blue Titanium
> 
> View attachment 17039483


This blue is fantastic 😍😍. I need a MS21 in my life..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ That explains it. More than a few “Hazy Doubles” there mate. 🍻Cheers! 🥳👍


----------



## burnki (Feb 13, 2020)

Movie lions bad. Scurfa good!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i had to go easy. about 2 months worth of pics taken but never put any up haha


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Sunday with the Treasure Seeker TopSideCrew 

I have to say I’m super impressed with these and it is probably my favorite Scurfa model as much as i love the divers. In fact I’d love another one in white. 
There is just a great vibe from these on the wrist and they ooze quality beyond their price point. I recently bought a 2K+ micro that was a let down compared to this one. I sold that one quick and lost a good bit of $, it didn’t live up to the hype or price. 
This TopSideCrew is just the opposite, it punches well above its weight  The case lines, chamfers, well executed mixed surface transitions and an overall excellent finish just make the TopSideCrew feel like a much more expensive watch. My wife is also enjoying hers quite a bit.


----------



## SirKoffert (2 mo ago)

Good evening! My first post, haven’t really figured out how to upload yet. 🤣 

edit but now it seems to work!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SirKoffert said:


> Good evening! My first post, haven’t really figured out how to upload yet.
> 
> edit but now it seems to work!
> View attachment 17048345
> View attachment 17048346


Welcome and nice shots


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Top sides look really good , so many possibilities for the future eg Bronze or titanium case Rolex type bezel would hide scratch’s ect ect


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi guys, just restocked the titanium Diver Ones, sorry no orange left, stainless models listed later this week I’ll keep you posted, cheers Paul


----------



## Rence (Sep 22, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Hi guys, just restocked the titanium Diver Ones, sorry no orange left, stainless models listed later this week I’ll keep you posted, cheers Paul


Oof 
Love my MS22 (#81) 
Was hoping to have a Ti Orange dial as well. Will they restock anytime soon?


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Hi guys, just restocked the titanium Diver Ones, sorry no orange left, stainless models listed later this week I’ll keep you posted, cheers Paul


Did they really already sell out? I was hoping to buy a Blue Ti (not the light version)


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Still waiting on a restock of the no date titanium. Unless I keep missing it


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Steal Vs. Splurge: Toolish Titanium Timing With Tudor and Scurfa


Two similar takes with two very different price tags.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

jam3s121 said:


> Did they really already sell out? I was hoping to buy a Blue Ti (not the light version)


I was watching for the Ti Diver One drop like Wile E. Coyote looking for the road runner, but Unlike Wile E., I successfully bagged my quarry, a blue Proto, using an Acme Watch Bagger.

The actually did sell out pretty quick for some reason.

So, the moral of the story is, “ snooze, you lose”. 

Better luck next time.


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

My latest acquisition landed today. A MS19 to accompany my MS22.

















The steel is a nice alternative to the titanium but I’m still on the hunt for the MS21. I feel the hunt will be harder after that HODINKEE article.


----------



## cageyjames (6 mo ago)

dboulders said:


> View attachment 17055511
> 
> View attachment 17055617
> 
> ...


Sellers market now for sure.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

dboulders said:


> View attachment 17055511
> 
> View attachment 17055617
> 
> ...


Not so sure about that. I feel like anyone who reads hondinkee already is in tune enough with this hobby to know about scurfa already.

If it was like Mens health or popular mechanics then maybe you would have better concern


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Mototime said:


> I was watching for the Ti Diver One drop like Wile E. Coyote looking for the road runner, but Unlike Wile E., I successfully bagged my quarry, a blue Proto, using an Acme Watch Bagger.
> 
> The actually did sell out pretty quick for some reason.
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure the one I really wanted came into stock. Oh well. Good for paul to sell em!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

5 various Titanium's in stock right now -- Sat a.m. 11/25


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning my fellow Scufaholics.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

guspech750 said:


> Good morning my fellow Scufaholics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eddie Lives!!


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## mpw123 (2 mo ago)

New to these watches as look great! Just curious why are sellers selling them for more than they cost new? Is it because on the Scurfa site none are available at this time?


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

mpw123 said:


> New to these watches as look great! Just curious why are sellers selling them for more than they cost new? Is it because on the Scurfa site none are available at this time?


Correct.
Additionally each year there has been a limited edition release (MS model numbers, 100 of each) and these can commeand a small premium if someone really wants one. Occassionally you'll see some fairly daft asking prices, but asking is one thing, getting is another.

If you have your eye on something then sign up for newsletter/updates on the Scurfa site, you won't get bombarded with e-mails, and check into this site to get the heads up when watches will be restocked.


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

Also unlike some other micros, Paul restocks inventory relatively frequently (every few months) so there's so reason to pay a premium unless you're really impatient.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

YuG said:


> Also unlike some other micros, Paul restocks inventory relatively frequently (every few months) so there's so reason to pay a premium unless you're really impatient.


That is correct and I have just listed some titanium Diver Ones now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Great news Paul! I see the proto dials and light blue are available, any idea when the no-date Ti models will be?




scurfa said:


> That is correct and I have just listed some titanium Diver Ones now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob1035 said:


> Great news Paul! I see the proto dials and light blue are available, any idea when the no-date Ti models will be?


The No date black & blues are right there — not what you want?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

when I click "add to cart", I get this:









do you get something different?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob1035 said:


> when I click "add to cart", I get this:
> View attachment 17069671
> 
> 
> do you get something different?


I just figure when the price is showing you’re good to go. The site glitches sometime. Keep your eyes peeled and mash down hard on the BIN button when the site comes out of it 👍


----------



## mpw123 (2 mo ago)

Titanium vs Steel. How do you guys feel about them, much weight difference between the those 2 Scurfa types? I would lean towards the Titanium for less weight on my wrist for day to day usage. I have not bought one or tried one yet so I am looking for opinions of both versions.

I know that the Steel is about 100g and Titanium about 76g. But what about real life usage.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm curious about the thoughts as well. I had the steel version and stupidly moved it on, so now on the hunt for a Titanium version to try out.

I think big picture, compared to steel automatics, any Diver 1 will feel light, but the titanium even more so.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Steel is a fair bit less comfortable to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi the Titanium ND black and blue are now out of stock, the black proto and orange titaniums are also out of stock, I will be restocking the blue proto and light blue next week, the new stock will not arrive until April 2023.

Stainless steel diver one models will be restocked next week 

I’m sorry we cannot cope at the minute with keeping models in stock, we can only manage a certain number per year.

Many thanks for the continued support it’s much appreciated and helps us to continue improving and working on new models.

Have a great weekend, regards Paul and Alison


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

People know a outstanding watch when they see it Paul. You are always going to be faced with the same dilemma. As problems go, its a good one to have.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Hi the Titanium ND black and blue are now out of stock, the black proto and orange titaniums are also out of stock, I will be restocking the blue proto and light blue next week, the new stock will not arrive until April 2023.
> 
> Stainless steel diver one models will be restocked next week
> 
> ...


Congrats on your success. I had been keeping an eye out for a restock on ti diver one, did I miss it and you sold out that quickly?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Ahh buddy, ya got a cold? Feel better soon. Stay in, play with your barbies, and drink lots of fluid per Dr Riddim


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

mpw123 said:


> Titanium vs Steel. How do you guys feel about them, much weight difference between the those 2 Scurfa types? I would lean towards the Titanium for less weight on my wrist for day to day usage. I have not bought one or tried one yet so I am looking for opinions of both versions.
> 
> I know that the Steel is about 100g and Titanium about 76g. But what about real life usage.


The weight difference is quite noticeable, especially if you have it on the matching bracelet. I personally like the less lustrous look of Ti, as well.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

They are both nice and the weight difference is noticable on the titanium. They are very light and so is the titanium bracelet. 
I have owned both and have tended to prefer the steel despite the weight difference. 

Can't go wrong with either one as you know your getting a hell of a watch.


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

The Ti is definitely more comfortable because of the reduced weight, but sometimes I like the extra heft of the SS. Easy solution, just get both.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

YuG said:


> The Ti is definitely more comfortable because of the reduced weight, but sometimes I like the extra heft of the SS. Easy solution, just get both.
> View attachment 17072604



Great combo!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^ Ahh buddy, ya got a cold? Feel better soon. Stay in, play with your barbies, and drink lots of fluid per Dr Riddim


Covid again. 
Been in bed last couple of days. Got up a bit today and watched some soccer.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Covid again.
> Been in bed last couple of days. Got up a bit today and watched some soccer.


oh man. That’s terrible. Feel better soon 🤧 😷 🤒 👍


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Got it on Saturday. Only took DHL six days to deliver it 20 miles... Worth the wait!


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Jim L said:


> Got it on Saturday. Only took DHL six days to deliver it 20 miles... Worth the wait!
> View attachment 17075988


I had exactly the same experience with DHL delivering mine - but as you say worth the wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Tdial tonight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Switched mine to the bracelet for the winter today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 17081168


The orange TS is a beauty


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The orange TS is a beauty



It sure is. Thanks 🙏


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Orange, you say?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cjbiker said:


> Orange, you say?


Nice


----------



## iamlai (Aug 30, 2017)

I was one of the lucky few that was able to snatch a ND Ti Blue last Friday, shipped on Monday and received today.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi some Ti light blue and proto blue Diver One’s listed now, have a good weekend, regards Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Proto blue on bracelet today. A delight. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Perhaps a tad early 

But


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

As we’ve woken up to snow in Wales this morning - obligatory snow shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial this evening


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i will eventually get one of the protos..... the black probably since i already have 2 blue scurfas. that or maybe the next MS? guess we'll see haha 🔭


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Don’t forget the Root Beer and possibly the 10 year model.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial this evening


Great shots


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Paul teased the back of the 10 Year Anniversary (Limited?) Edition yesterday on Instagram. Looked like a D1 case with the exception of the words "10 Year Anniversary" engraved on the casebook.

And no, no shots of the face of the watch were provided. Just need to be patient for those.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

D1 in ti, no date, no HEV, slightly thinner.....a guy can dream right?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Can’t believe it has been 10 years already. 
Great watches, great company, great story.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

MuckyMark said:


>


What brand of strap is that?


----------



## 356Cruzer (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm trying to decide between a D1 and Topside Crew and have a favor to ask...for those who have both models (men's version) could you please post pics of them side by side? 

When I look at the D1 on its own it looks big and the TC on its own looks small -- this could be an optical illusion because of the bezel differences -- so that's why a pic of them next to each other would be really useful.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

356Cruzer said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to decide between a D1 and Topside Crew and have a favor to ask...for those who have both models (men's version) could you please post pics of them side by side?
> 
> When I look at the D1 on its own it looks big and the TC on its own looks small -- this could be an optical illusion because of the bezel differences -- so that's why a pic of them next to each other would be really useful.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

YuG said:


> What brand of strap is that?


Brand is Finjin R from Amazon. Good quality for the price….


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Scurfa and my b&r. Just got my diver one. I am really liking it but its a little heavy on bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Has anyone with approx 6.5 wrist tried on the smaller top side .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 356Cruzer (Jun 17, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Thank you very much! That helps put the two watches in perspective. I'm now leaning toward the Topside Crew with its bold clean look. Appreciate your helping a watch bro out


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17096723


I let my 17yo son borrow that exact watch, and now he won't give it back.  His fellow students are fascinated by it.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> View attachment 17091383
> 
> 
> Can’t believe it has been 10 years already.
> Great watches, great company, great story.


The one thing I noticed is the polished part of the case back. All the other D1s I’ve seen or owned have had casebacks that were all brushed. Maybe it’s nothing…


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Quick question - I was reading the ABTW article about Scurfa yesterday and he mentions that the gloss black dial has polished case sides. Can someone confirm that?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

mcmikey said:


> Quick question - I was reading the ABTW article about Scurfa yesterday and he mentions that the gloss black dial has polished case sides. Can someone confirm that?
> Cheers
> Mike


Absolutely! Both of the gloss models do.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

CaptainCanuck said:


> Absolutely! Both of the gloss models do.


That’s great! Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

A lot of wet weather coming today so….


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17107330


What model is that? Can't find it on the website


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> What model is that? Can't find it on the website



That is the Scurfa Bell Diver 1. Discontinued now. Was the flagship automatic until the Treasure Seeker. Was a larger option at 43 mm but that Grey, OMG, sexy pairing.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

If you’re curious to learn more, the specs for the watch should be in the “Watch Archives” section under the “Info” tab on the Scurfa website.

Bell Diver 1’s show up from time to time on the sales forum here or on EBay if you decide you’re interested.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My biggest question is will they ever have stock? For months now every watch has been sold out yet they never seem to re-stock them. I'd love to buy one but not if it has become another HELM watch that you cannot buy as they sell out in under 10 mins...


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know, I think Scurfa does a pretty good job restocking and keeping stock. Especially considering the number of SKUs they have. They just did a major restock of numerous colors a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> My biggest question is will they ever have stock? For months now every watch has been sold out yet they never seem to re-stock them. I'd love to buy one but not if it has become another HELM watch that you cannot buy as they sell out in under 10 mins...


Scurfa always post here and on their social media platforms when the next stock will be available. Make sure you follow them on facebook and instagram and you'll know ahead of time. But, as its often the case, sought after watches go quick so i dont think the brand should be shunned for not having thousands of pieces in stock, lets remember this is a couple's operation afterall.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

The latest from Paul is that they won’t have stock until April/May now.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

What's your wrist size? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa TopSideCrew


What's your wrist size? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


6.8”


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I haven't seen either of these posted in a while.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

shouldn't most of us be wearing a Diver Two, heh, that's the Diver One right, lol


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

just saw the weirdest thing.... looked like my Ti Blue ND was EOL ticking, 5 second increments? only saw it do that like 3 times but it lost ~3-4 minutes over some period of time i hadn't been paying attention... when i noticed that it was happening i tapped it and it's pretty much been ticking single seconds again ever since... watch is 1 1/4 years old; guess i'll keep an eye on it? i wore it all day (normally wear it 2/3/4 times a week?), but took it off a few hours ago and it's been sitting crown up on my desk for an hour or two; not that crown position and length of time off wrist should matter? that's why it's weird haha


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> View attachment 17116611


what is this model? based on typical scurfas, the white hands should mean it's a Ti, but it's on an oyster, and there's a white date as well. but it's not a fully indexed bezel so it can't be an MS model? is it a mod? or just one i don't remember? seems unique!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> what is this model? based on typical scurfas, the white hands should mean it's a Ti, but it's on an oyster, and there's a white date as well. but it's not a fully indexed bezel so it can't be an MS model? is it a mod? or just one i don't remember? seems unique!



Yeah it is a "Scurfa MN" if you will. I swapped out the hand set from a Scurfa titanium for the D1 blue with yellow hands. I've always found it to be the perfect shade of blue out of all the blues. So still all Scurfa parts, just swapped out the handset. It is still the stainless steel case. 
The strap is a Hadley Roma Oyster. MB4426W with curved ends. Very comfortable and high quality strap with divers extension if needed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Little pop of sun  in the winter


----------



## Weyland452 (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone with both a treasure seeker and a top side watch. Does the bracelet on the treasure seeker fit the top side crew watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> just saw the weirdest thing.... looked like my Ti Blue ND was EOL ticking, 5 second increments? only saw it do that like 3 times but it lost ~3-4 minutes over some period of time i hadn't been paying attention... when i noticed that it was happening i tapped it and it's pretty much been ticking single seconds again ever since... watch is 1 1/4 years old; guess i'll keep an eye on it? i wore it all day (normally wear it 2/3/4 times a week?), but took it off a few hours ago and it's been sitting crown up on my desk for an hour or two; not that crown position and length of time off wrist should matter? that's why it's weird haha


i think everything has been fine since, i synced it with my black no-date and it's been to-the-tick since......


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> i think everything has been fine since, i synced it with my black no-date and it's been to-the-tick since......


Could it have been a temperature thing…? Cold desk upsetting the battery? I had that experience with my X33. It may mean the battery is on its way out. I’ve had brand new batteries that weren’t 100% a few times. Just a thought…


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone, have a great time and I hope 2023 is good to you, all the very best from Paul and Alison


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy new year Paul and the gang
Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## Hershey70 (12 d ago)

What a great watch! Just arrived a couple days ago after the big winter storm here in Illinois.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hershey70 said:


> What a great watch! Just arrived a couple days ago after the big winter storm here in Illinois.
> 
> View attachment 17131081


Congratulations  that dial is a beauty


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Am I safe to move my scurfa d1 to using 1.8mm x 20mm springbars. I understand why they use shoulderless but I don't enjoy fidding with them.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

jam3s121 said:


> Am I safe to move my scurfa d1 to using 1.8mm x 20mm springbars. I understand why they use shoulderless but I don't enjoy fidding with them.


I have used them a few times with no problems - the strap just moved a bit if you wiggle it.


----------



## Sweatpants (6 mo ago)

Does the Top Side Crew not have drilled lugs?


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

I just listened to episode 214 of The Grey Nato - about Titanium watches. Scurfa gets a lot of love on that show!


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Sweatpants said:


> Does the Top Side Crew not have drilled lugs?


Check the data sheet on the website. You’ll see it does.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

mcmikey said:


> Check the data sheet on the website. You’ll see it does.


The pictures on the website don't show drilled lugs, nor do any of the recent pictures on Scurfa's instagram


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

None of the posted videos show drilled through lugs either. Conclusion - TS does not have drilled through lugs.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I think the prototypes did, which might be part of the confusion. Not a huge deal of course.


----------



## Sweatpants (6 mo ago)

Bob1035 said:


> I think the prototypes did, which might be part of the confusion. Not a huge deal of course.


I asked since there was a someone earlier in the forum asking if the Diver One/Treasure Seeker bracelets are compatible with the Top Side Crew. Lug shape wise, it looks like it theoretically can, but the lack of drilled lugs will make it impossible for the bracelet to be fitted or removed due to the endlink design.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sweatpants said:


> I asked since there was a someone earlier in the forum asking if the Diver One/Treasure Seeker bracelets are compatible with the Top Side Crew. Lug shape wise, it looks like it theoretically can, but the lack of drilled lugs will make it impossible for the bracelet to be fitted or removed due to the endlink design.


Huh? The lack of drilled lugs would have nothing to do with fitment. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Sweatpants said:


> I asked since there was a someone earlier in the forum asking if the Diver One/Treasure Seeker bracelets are compatible with the Top Side Crew. Lug shape wise, it looks like it theoretically can, but the lack of drilled lugs will make it impossible for the bracelet to be fitted or removed due to the endlink design.


Drilled lugs only impact whether a shoulder-less spring bar can be used, but have nothing to do with end link fitment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Treasure Seeker diver has drilled lugs and the Treasure Seeker TopSideCrew doesn’t


----------



## Sweatpants (6 mo ago)

ryan850 said:


> Huh? The lack of drilled lugs would have nothing to do with fitment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





GregoryD said:


> Drilled lugs only impact whether a shoulder-less spring bar can be used, but have nothing to do with end link fitment.


To clear up any confusion, the Scurfa bracelet endlinks do not have any space underneath for a spring bar tool to get in. Meaning, if you somehow manage to get the Scurfa bracelet on a Top Side Crew, you'll have a very difficult time taking it out. This isn't a problem for the Treasure Seeker or Diver One since they have drilled lugs.









Typically, solid endlinks would have gaps on the hidden underside for a spring bar tool if there are no drilled lugs.









The Top Side Crew is an attractive looking watch as Jeep99dad shown with his pics. It would just be nice to have the option to quickly put a bracelet or a thick leather strap on it.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Glad to have joined in on the Scurfa fun. I remember being interested in the one of the first gray Bell Divers but never pulled the trigger.
I need to try a titanium version …


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a white treasure seeker incoming to add to a titanium blue and PVD black D1.

Looking forward to seeing this model. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweatpants (6 mo ago)

@scurfa Any plans for a Diver One with a ceramic bezel insert or an all steel bezel?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

if anything this means i need to take the orange scurfa out for a couple spins....


----------

